# Against the Shadows VII - A Faded Glory Story Hour (Re-Updated - 5/17)



## Old One

*Against the Shadows VII - A Faded Glory Story Hour*

Greetings All!

Welcome to the VII Installment of the _*Faded Glory*_ saga.  The campaign began in May of 2001 with 5 players + 1 DM (the RBDM known as Old One...that's me ).  I have put my 21 years of DMing experience into a setting designed to challenge the players and their characters and truly hope I am succeeding.  

We lost one player and added one player plus a recurring part-time player through the 28 intervening sessions.  I have tried to build a world that combines the best elements of Dark Ages ignorance with Byzantine intrigue into a host of plots and subplots.  If you look closely, you may see elements of Celtic, Dark Ages Britain, Carolingian France and Norman Sicily amidst the Ruins of Empire that suspiciously resemble declining Rome.

Each character has individual motivations, goals, foibles, triumphs and sorrows.  So get comfortable, pour yourself a cool Guinness Stout and stay awhile...

_*Beginnings (A Player's Introduction)*_

_Your breath comes in quick gasps as you climb the last few feet to the summit of Kyndalyn’s Watch.  The cool spring air quickly dries the sweat soaking your tunic, causing you to shiver ever so slightly.  Your feet come to rest atop the stacked stone cairn; nearly three spear throws long, a spear throw in width and another in height.  Below you, in their granite tomb, lie the moldering remains of Kyndalyn the Fair, his brother Farinmail and their 20-odd staghounds.  Here, 20 winters ago, the brothers and their faithful hounds fell protecting Glynden from a fierce raiding party of the Averni.

Your grasp the imaginary sword at your side and swing it over your head!  You shout a battle cry as you strike again and again, felling an Averni with every deadly blow, just as Kyndalyn did all those years ago.  You have heard the story many times, told late at night in the council hall, as the embers from the banked fire grew dim.  Heard the tale of the ranger Kyndalyn, the sorcerer Farinmail and their pack of magnificent hounds; four score and twelve Averni crossed the Thunder River and not one returned home!

You look north and east and see the object of their defense two long bowshots or more distant.  The village of Glynden lies between two rocky spurs at the southern end of the Dragon’s Tail Range.  The wood smoke from the evening cooking fires curls lazily skyward above the stout stone and timber homes with slate roofs.  You can make out the bell tower of the Church of Light, where Father Thomas must be preparing for evening vespers.  Two ox-carts are straining to make it up the switchback path, under the every-vigilant eyes of the watch at the town gate.

You marvel at the crumbling, but still stout, walls and towers left behind when the 4th Cohort of the Rustica Auxilia departed for distant Emor, a decade before you were born.  Here and there the walls were patched with timbers and lime cement – but they have withstood 30 winters of harsh weather and even harsher neighbors.  Without those walls, Glynden would have shared the same fate as many of the other settlements of the Lost Northern Provinces, or so the elders always say.

Aquae Sulis, Ironoak, Greenspire and Bremerton have all been lost to marauding barbarians, fiendish Felevar or other evils in the last five winters alone.  Since the legions withdrew, even the imperial provincial capitals of Lords and Roses had fallen, cast down into dust and memory.  Now fewer than a score of holds remained throughout all of the Lost Northern Provinces, according the last halfling merchant caravan to make the long and arduous journey to Glynden.

Evening is rapidly approaching, as is usual in the early spring of the North.  You should be getting back, before they close the gates for the night – but you linger for a few more moments, surveying the land around your home.  To the west, just under the fading sun, lay the Western Wilds; rough, densely wooded hills that are home to fierce barbarian tribes that Imperial Emor could not tame, even at the height of her power.  Those tribes; the Averni, the Nervii, the Brigantes and a score of others now raid across the Thunder River in increasing numbers, seeking to pick the bones of the Lost Northern Provinces clean.  The river is at least ten days of hard walking distant and those that have made the trip swear that unfriendly eyes watch them every step.

You turn to the south and spot several distant smoke plumes.  There are still several fortified villas that survive, due to their proximity to Glynden.  They raise foodstuffs and breed hardy ponies, which find a ready market in the town.  Beyond the villas, three weeks or more on foot, is the port of Oar and beyond that, the Crescent Sea.  Some of the halfling trading caravans that visit Glynden two or three times a year travel by sea to Oar from the Eastenmarch, the Jewel Cities or even Imperial Emor herself.  Most, however, prefer the longer (but safer) overland route – or so you have been told.  The Corsairs of the Crescent Sea are rumored to be quite fierce and without mercy.  Somewhere to the south, beyond the villas, beyond Oar and the Corsairs and the Crescent Sea is the shining city of Emor, Queen of the entire world!

You cast your eyes to the east and can faintly make out the huge bulk of Dragonspire Mountain in the fading light.  The peak is lost in the misty clouds that always adorn it like a crown, even on the clearest of days.  Everyone knows that a great and fearsome wyrm lives on the mountain.  Several of the more permanent fixtures at Nan’s Tavern whisper of seeing the beast winging through the night sky when Seluna is smiling brightly, but only when they are deep in their cups.  Rumors hold that the dragon considers the entire North to be its domain and it has destroyed no fewer than a dozen barbarian and Felevar armies!  From time to time, foolish adventurers set out to find the wyrm and steal its treasures, but no is known to have reached the peak and survived to tell the tale.  The beast does not seem to take an interest in Glynden and the town returns the favor!  Beyond Dragonspire Mountain, two weeks or more distant, are the Monrovian Highlands were the ferocious highland clans raise their cattle, drink their mead and bash each other’s heads.  Travelers say that the clansmen are suspicious of outsiders, but make sturdy friends, or terrible enemies.

Finally your gaze turns north and you shiver again as the evening breeze picks up.  To the north lies the Great Northern Forest, also known as the Darkwood.  Beyond that lost in the gathering gloom, but visible on a clear day are the majestic Pillars of Heaven.  Even further to the north, beyond those mighty mountains according to tales whispered in hushed tones, lays the hidden Isle of the Dark Druids – the terrors that cast down the Imperial City of Roses in but a single night.  The Darkwood is the domain of the fey and magical Felevar, fierce creatures known for their deadly archery and even deadlier sorcery.  It is said that they eat the flesh of their victims and hate all of the free folk with a burning and twisted hatred.  Somewhere near the heart of the Darkwood is the lost city of Chrysilium, once home to the princes and princesses of the Seelie Court, or so old Sentenius claims.  Of course, he is drunk half the time and asleep the other half, so who knows if he is telling the truth!

The half-smile that is playing across your face disappears as the gate horn sounds.  You only have ten turns of the minute glass before the gate is closed and barred for the night.  You leap down the cairn, leaving Kyndalyn and Farinmail and their hounds to their eternal watch, only to pause and look westward once more.  There, far in the distance, framed by the burning eye of Osirian are the low hills of the Western Wilds.  One day soon, you tell yourself, the sword at your side will not be imaginary and the barbarians’ best mind their heads!  Perhaps you will brave the ruins of Lords or rid the Darkwood of the evil Felevar.  Maybe you will travel to the Jewel Cities or the Eastenmarch or even to Emor herself.  Perhaps the bards’ will sing tales of your bravery in the tavern halls one day or, you think as you glance one last time at the cairn, maybe a monument such as this will stand for you 30 winters hence.

Suppressing a shudder at that last thought, you race down the slope for home – where a steaming bowl of mutton stew and a soft, down-feather tick await you.  As you disappear into the darkness, a pale, translucent shape rises from the top of the cairn and watches you go.  As if reading your mind, a brief smile touches the lips of Kyndalyn’s shade.  With in inaudible sigh, the apparition then turns its sightless gaze westward, beginning its nightly vigil._

A synopsis of the trials and travails of the "Shovels of Glynden", as the intrepid band now calls itself, through  Session 15 appears in the post immediately following.  For all previous action with commentary...

*Recent Installments*

To catch the entire saga of Rowan, Rosë, Lew, Quintus and Sextus - along with the dearly departed Marcus Tiro and Garrick - from the beginning, visit: Installment Four

For the updated adventures of the intrepid band since migrating to the New Boards, visit: Installment Five

For the most recent adventures, visit: Installment Six

*Older Installments* - Unfortunately, it looks like the older installments are lost to posterity.  However, all action from the old boards is started anew in Installment Four.

*Supporting Sites*

Alas, the *Faded Glory Campaign Website*  has faded into the mists, just like the Elder Races.  I hope to have a campaign website up and running again in the near future.

Another great *Faded Glory* campaign, run by EN Board member Rel, can be found Here

*Many Thanks!*

~ I would like to thank all of the loyal readers and lurkers for their support, readership, commentary and ideas - your presence inspires me to continue

~ I would like to thank my fantastic players and former players - Corey (Quintus/Garrick), Jim (Rowan), John (Rose), Steve (Sextus/Marcus Tiro), Mike (Cragen), Dom (Junior Tribune Metallus) and Kris (Brother Lew) - whose antics inspire and amaze me

~ I would like to thank Morrus and the other volunteers that keep EN World running

*Final Thoughts*

Thanks for taking the time to stop by and I hope you give this story hour a shot.  I know there are lots of great ones out there...Seps, Pkitty's, Sagiro's and others...but give _*Faded Glory*_ a try.  I think you might like it!

Thanks for reading and enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Campaign Synopsis*

*Warning:* This contains lots o' spoilers, if you want to read the whole tale...start Here...ye have been warned!

*The Tale Thus Far...*

It all began on a blustery spring morning in ER 2994. Kyndalyn the Younger, accompanied by Rowan and two militia members, interrupted Rosë, Marcus Tiro, Lew and Garrick at breakfast. Gnolls had been spotted and their help was needed. Less than an hour and a very difficult battle later, one of the militia members lay dead and several of the party members were near death. The gnolls were defeated, but the cost was steep. They found a crude map on one of the gnolls, indicating several possible campsites around Glynden, but did not have a chance to follow up on the lead. 

Recovering from their wounds, the party learned that two local children, Wynda and Meikos, had gone missing in the abandoned mines northwest of town. They decided to go after the children instead of tracking down the gnolls. They found evidence of the missing children in the 2nd mine trace. Entering the mine, they discovered undead miners and huge spiders, which they handily defeated. They continued on, but disaster soon struck! 

While trying to cross a yawning pit, several of the party members fell into the hole and giant rats attacked soon after. When the blood and dust cleared, Marcus Tiro and Garrick, childhood friends, lay dead. The rest of the party, weakened by wounds and inflicted with rat fever, spent a miserable night in the infirmary while the rest of the town toasted the success of the _Swords of Glynden_, an adventuring group made up of several well-to-do townsfolk and their retainers. The _Swords_ had tracked down a large band of gnolls and destroyed them. 

The following day, Garrick and Marcus Tiro were laid to rest. One, Quintus Scipio, whose cousins had gone missing in the mine, interrupted the ceremony. He and his brother, Sextus, demanded the remaining party members assist them in recovering the children. Although irritated by his abrupt manner – Lew, Rowan and Rosë agreed. Returning to the abandoned mine, they searched high and low, finally discovering a hidden portal, which led to an abandoned complex deep within the mine. Skeletal archers, more undead miners and a stuttering human necromancer soon assaulted them. After a hard fight, they emerged victorious and discovered a nefarious laboratory, with all manner of alchemical substances, vials and equipment. They also discovered large amounts of food, water and mining equipment. 

Stripping the dead necromancer and taking along a large chest, the party retreated from the mine. Rowan and Quintus stayed to keep watch on the mine, while the remainder hustled back to Glynden to refit and gather additional supplies. They arrived back in Glynden, only to find a major barbarian incursion was in the offing. After a hasty conference with Father Thomas – Lew, Sextus and Rosë returned, joined up with Quintus and Rowan and ventured back into the mine. 

Rowan discovered the unholy power of a shrine dedicated to evil (to his dismay) and they finally found the children. They hustled the kids back to town, where they discussed the shrine with Father Thomas. He told them it was a shrine to the *Cult of Ashai* – an ancient assassin’s cult – and advised caution. They returned to the mine, mindful of the need to get back to Glynden before the arrival of the barbarians. They discovered some notes, a map and a journal kept by someone known only as “R”. They also discovered over 150 solidii worth of treasure (a veritable fortune)! Continuing on, they encountered a pit trap and some additional zombies. The ensuing combat left Rowan on the brink of death and Rosë badly wounded. Discretion being the better part of valor, they limped back to Glynden. 

Barbarian warbands milled about town for a while, looking for something or someone then faded into the woodwork. The party prevailed on Father Thomas to accompany them to the ruined shrine. They arrived to find the laboratory cleaned up and cleaned out. When they attempted to enter the shrine room, a large band of undead attacked them, led by the rotting corpse of Luc the Necromancer. A very tough battle ensued and the party was victorious, thanks in large part to the help of Father Thomas. Exploring further, they found another secret door, which lead to a long underground passage that seemed to be the result of a long-dry underground river. They followed the passage for an hour before turning back. 

After seeing Father Thomas safely back to Glynden, they decided to follow-up on some clues in the journal and explore the 5th and 6th mine traces, where a band of miners from the Monrovian Highlands were said to be working. Part way there, they ran into a barbarian warband led by Kothric, the son of a chieftain who was betrothed to Asralla (Rosë’s former lover). A running battle ensued and the party managed to capture Kothric with minimum damage (due in large part to Quintus’ _Sleep_ spells). Following the battle, they learned much of Rosë’s amazing past. They returned the barbarian warrior to Glynden, then were tasked by the Council of Elders with transporting Kothric halfway to the Western Wilds and releasing him. They started to notice that one or two large ravens seemed to be shadowing their moves. 

During the journey, Sextus and Quintus earned the barbarian warrior’s trust and he told them that the warbands were searching for a totem known as the *Artosiak*. As they released him, the poisoned arrow of an unknown assassin struck Kothric down. They attempted to heal him, but were forced to leave by the arrival of dozens of bloodthirsty tribesman. An epic chase began, with the party fleeing and the tribesmen hot on their trail. They took refuge an abandoned legion hill fort and slowly retreated as the barbarian warriors hacked at them. Rowan and Rosë discovered Asralla, Rosë’s one-time lover, hiding in the ruins and hauled her along in the retreat. 

Just as the party was brought to bay, Asralla called upon the power of the *Artosiak* to transform into a great dire bear. The barbarian’s shaman responded by calling on a spirit bear. The two massive creatures raged against each other while the party and tribesmen hacked at each other. After a brutal fight, which left almost two-score tribesmen dead, the remainder of the barbarians fled and Asralla slumped to the ground, dying. With her last breath, she bade Rosë to care for their infant son! 

Scarcely believing they were alive and badly wounded, the party found a hiding spot under a small church to Osirian within the ruins. Quintus, with the *Artosiak* faced down a large band of barbarians, trying to convince them that an unknown assassin had brought Kothric low and they meant the barbarians know harm. Just when it looked as though Quintus would be slain, Kothric revealed himself and the sorcerer was saved! The barbarians took their totem and retreated. The party, after poking about the hillfort for a short time and discovering an ancient burial crypt, hastened back to Glynden. They arrived to discover Quintus and Sextus’ father in a coma, that Sabrina Scipio had run off with Orsen Jucadius and that Quintus’ one-time lover Abrigal had disappeared! 

They decided to resume their exploration of the 5th and 6th mining traces and discovered an abandoned mining camp just outside the 5th mineshaft. Exploring the shaft, they found lots of abandoned mining equipment, but no miners. They also discovered that someone or something was following them around the mine, setting traps. Exploring further, they ran into a group of small reptilian creatures that used magic and shot lots of crossbow bolts. Rowan remembered them as kobolds. After a hard battle, they defeated some kobolds, but found the mine to be riddled with small tunnels – too small for them to clamber about. They had captured one kobold and decided to take him to Glynden for questioning. During the return journey, a large raven swooped down and attacked the kobold, delivering a fatal shock to the poor creature! 

Everyone fired at the bird, which managed to escape, despite several hits. They spent several days refitting in town, during which time they discovered that Quintus’ father had been poisoned. Quintus accused Josephus of Bremerton of using the herbal painkiller Krithroot to poison his father. During the “trial” that followed, Josephus as acquitted, although Quintus still had grave doubts about the woodsman. 

The party decided to travel to Oar in order to: 

 Find out more about the *Cult of Ashai* from the library in the Cathedral of Oar 
 Try to reconcile Lew with his brother Marcus 
 Warn the trading caravans coming from Oar about possible bandit attacks, since the caravans are the lifeblood of Glynden 
The journey towards Oar proved both dangerous and heartbreaking. 

Several days out of Glynden, the discovered a wrecked carraige belonging to the Cassuvius Family and several dead retainers near a beautiful picnic spot. Rowan determined that Gnoll bandits were responsible for the attack and the party trailed the bandits to their hideout...a crude cabin and barn in the midst of a ruined villa. A quick recon revealed at least half-a-dozen gnolls plus at least one human. 

The party put together a hasty plan of attack and assaulted the compound. From the beginning, things went badly, and then got worse! Most of the bandits resisted Quintus' sleep magics and quickly counter-attacked. Rosë soon fell the to combined attacks of a pair of human rogues and most of the others were badly wounded. They soon heard cries for help from several women. 

The gnoll leader, a huge brute dubbed "Scarnose", threatened to kill the captive women if the party didn't back away. Sextus tried desperately to save them, but the viscious gnoll cut the throats of Calian Cassuvius' three daughters before his horrified eyes! 

Quintus fell shortly thereafter and the party retreated into the woods. Lew and Rosë in one direction - Rowan, Sextus and Quintus in another. All were badly wounded and it looked like the end was near! 

Fortunately, the bandits decided to take their loot and flee, concerned about facing more searchers and/or rescuers. They took the goods they could easily carried and fired the rest. A heavy rainstorm prevented the fire from spreading into the woods and gave enough cover to the party to escape detection. Rowan, returning to the scene of their defeat, found one of the girls, Drusilla Cassuvius, barely alive with a terrible throat wound. 

Lew was able to save the girls' life, but the wound was beyond his power to heal completely and she remains mute. The aftermath of the battle saw fierce debate on whether the party should turn back or continue. Drusilla made it clear that she did not want to return to Glynden, but was evasive about her reasons. In the end, they decided to continue on, after resting and healing. 

Several party members returned to the site of the carraige wreck to bury the dead there and ran into an irrascable old trader, Lathan, and his overloaded mule Bogwell. They invited the strange old man to share their camp, swapped stories with him and traded coin for some the mountain of goods he had strapped to Bogwells' back. He drove a hard bargain for some items and let others go for a fraction of their worth. He cooked the group breakfast the next day and departed towards Glynden, carrying letters for Kyndalyn and Father Thomas. 

All agreed that he was more than he appeared to be - a feeling confirmed by the fact that most of the items he had either sold them or handled the night before now bore faint magical auras, including: Crossbow bolts for Quintus and Sextus, handaxe for Rosë, a satchel of writing utensils for Quintus, Rowan's battered short sword, a large frying pan and a comb for Drusilla. 

Shaking their heads, the party continued south. 

After several days, they came upon the dead bodies of several retainers of the _Swords of Glynden_. The tracks Rowan read pointed to an ambush by gnolls. The gnolls had won and continued south. They buried the retainers and continued. A day later, sharp eyes of several party members prevented them from walking into their own ambush! 

Four gnolls engaged the party from either flank, but without the element of suprise, the party emerged victorious with only a few scratches. They barely had time to savor their victory, however, since several of the gnolls had broken contact and fled towards the ruins of Greenspire. Soon, horn calls and gnoll howls echoed across the hills and a huge gnoll warband (about 40) began pursuing the party! 

The chase was on, but the gnolls soon ran the party to ground. Selecting the best defensive ground they could and making a quick plan, the heroes turned to fight. _Osirian_ smiled upon them - for a combination of good magic use and good luck soon eliminated about 1/4 of the gnolls. Then "Scarnose" made an appearence and rallied his troops, forming a dozen into a wedge to charge the party and demolish them! 

A critical hit by Quintus with an ensorcelled crossbow bolt and a well-timed _Hold Person_ spell by Lew on "Scarnose" broke the gnoll's spirit and the remainder of the warband broke and ran. Howling in triumph, Rosë leapt forward and hewed the head from "Scarnose". To his amazement, the head shimmered and changed into the bloody visage of a young, dark-haired human male. Quintus and Sextus noted a momentary look of shocked recognition on Drusilla's face. 

Gathering what equipment they could, they beat a hasty retreat before the gnolls could regroup. Before they departed, however, Rosë grasped a dull black stone dagger pendant from the ruin of "Scarnose's" body and a shimmering portal opened in the air over his head! Rowan, thinking quickly, slapped the necklace from his hand and the portal soon dissapated. They took both the head and pendant with them. 

As they traveled, virtually everyone felt that they were being watched. Quintus was afraid the necklace was the source of their unease, so they stashed it and then made camp some distance away. 

After dinner that night, Quintus and Sextus questioned Drusilla about the dead human. Reluctantly, she told them that it was her stepbrother, Acrius' head and that discovery confirmed her fears about her stepmother's involvement in her abduction and her sisters' murders! Most of the party slept very poorly that night, haunted by dreams of a dark portal and dull stone dagger aimed at their hearts! 

After a hard days' march, they succeeded in finding the caravan, which had encamped in the ruins of Greenspire. Among the loot they had taken from the body of "Scarnose"/Acrius was a missive from "R" to Skilorn, the bandit chieftain, imploring him to leave the caravan alone on the northern journey. Apparently the message had been delivered, since the caravan had arrived unmolested to that point. 

Drusilla refused to enter the caravan encampment, since her erstwhile fiance, Tomas "The Bull" Nacalius and the other _Swords of Glynden_ were traveling with the caravan. 

Lew and Quintus found a church knight, Pantonius of _Tyrial_, and persuaded him to carry several messages to Father Thomas in Glynden. Rosë and Rowan took all of the gear they had acquired through several victories over the gnolls and tried to sell it to a halfling trader from House Schulcross. The trader drove a hard bargain and Rowan ended up trading everything for a Sythian horsebow and 50 arrows!

Quintus ran into an old friend, Tomas "The Bull" Nacalius and exchanged pleasantries for a few minutes. Following that encounter, angry and irritated, he drug Lew to seek out a halfling merchant that traded in ores. He discussed the possibilities of forming a trade alliance with Ollandia of House Battenhorn, but received no firm commitmets. He did get Ollandia Battenhorn to agree to meet with his sister, Luella, once the caravan reached Glynden. Returning to the rest of the group, Quintus was highly skeptical of Rowan's trading prowess (or lack thereof).

Continuing on their journey to Oar, the party spent almost 2 weeks traveling down the old legion road through abandoned countryside. They took a short pause while Quintus concentrated on a growing feeling of power and found himself able to call forth a new spell, _Alter Self_. The magic proved valuable, since they soon found themselves being shadowed by a band of gnolls with huge hunting wolves. Neither side attacked, however, and once the party, ever alert for an ambush, passed over a large stone bridge in the midst of a ruined village, they saw no more of the gnolls.

Finally, they reached the edge of civilization in the form of the _Two-Headed Stag Inn and Wayhouse_, a small fortified inn run by a father and daughter. They slept in beds for the first time in weeks and Sextus challenged the resident _saar_ bard, Brigit, to a bard's duel. Attempting to defray their expenses, Quintus bet on his brother. It was a close affair, but Brigit proved victorious, much to Quintus' dismay! Brigit ate breakfast with them the next morning and gave them some pointers on dealing with Oar's volatile political scene.

They set off again on the morning of Midsummer's Eve - a holiday - and several felt homesick about missing the celebration they knew would be taking place in Glynden that night. The weather was warm and rainy and the group soon came upon a young farmer with a broken down wagon. After overcoming initial suspicions, they helped the farmer, Kordas, fix his rig and they agreed to travel together the rest of the way to Oar. The young man talked their ears off, especially after Lew straightened his wrenched back. He began calling the young priest the "Miracle Worker", much to Lew's chagrin!

They finally arrived in Oar and, after finding lodging to be much to pricey for their depleted purses, sought sanctuary in the Cathedral of Oar. They discovered that the Bishop, Attelus, was ill with a strange malady and that Brother Patroclian, who was known to Lew, had been installed as Abbot. Over a delicious dinner, they met the others of the Cathedral heirarchy, including Sergeant-Brother Fortian, the younger brother of Pantonius of _Tyrial_. They discovered that Marcus, Lew's brother, had been sent to the Jewel City of Beryl by the Abbot to seek help for the Bishop.

Early the next morning, a breathless young acolyte - Viato - burst into the guesthouse they were staying in and told Lew that he must come to the Cathedral Foyer. Lew followed Viato and found a large crowd of crippled and disease-afflicted wrethces calling pitifully for "Brother Lew the Miracle Worker"! It seemed that Kordas the Farmer had been busy telling all who would listen about Lew's powers. Despite Lew's best efforts, the crowd soon became frantic and rushed him, grasping at him for a piece of clothing or some other bit of comfort. Lew fell to the ground and came close to being crushed. Only the timely arrival of his friends and Sergeant-Brother Fortian saved him from an almost certain doom at the hands of an adoring mob.

During the commotion, Drusilla slipped away, leaving a note explaining that she needed to seek her friends on her own and that her presence endangered the rest of the party.

Somewhat chastened by the Abbot, the group went into the city via a small postern gate to avoid being seen around the front of the Cathedral. They were amazed at the size and scope of the city, but also somewhat put off by how dirty and seedy it appeared. They discovered curio's dealer, Lonic, who agreed to identify their accumulated magic items for a stiff price. They also learned to avoid roving gangs of the two main political factions - the "Greens" and the "Reds"!

After discovering the nature of the items, they decided to sell the cooking skillet (+10 to cooking checks) and the leather satchel (refills with parchment each night if one sheet is left in). They received about 15,000 denarii worth of mixed coin for their efforts - more money than any of them had ever seen. They also discovered that Rowan's short sword was a "bonded weapon", that a ring they had taken from "Scarnose"/Acrius Sestius was a magical ring of protection and that Rosë's axe could magically alter size between a hand axe and a great axe! While they were marveling at their good fortune, a young lad ran up and thrust a missive into Quintus' hand which bade them meet Drusilla at the _Lusty Whale_ tavern later that night!

The tavern was located in a seedy area of town near the docks and the party was alert for treachery.  Despite taking precautions, the majority of the party was ambushed and captured while Quintus met with Drusilla and her friends in a back room of the _Lusty Whale_.  

A barrage of _Sleep_ spells felled Rosë, Lew, Sextus and Rowan and masked men carried them into the sewers.  Meanwhile, Quintus made the acquintance of two leaders of the "Red" faction...the Lady Andrimia and Octavius Rook, Captain of the _Sea Eagle_.  They were able to spirit Quintus away an underground safehouse, so the sorcerer evaded capture.

To his dismay, Quintus learned that the Merchant's Council of Oar had placed a 10,000 denarii price on the party's collective heads for the murder of Merchant Acrius Sestius!  He also learned that Antoinine Sestius, leader of the "Green" faction, was behind the issuing of the warrant.

A "Red" faction spy arrived soon after with news that his companions had been captured and were being held in a sewer stronghold of the _Shadow Blades_ - theives and thugs thought to be in league with Antoinine Sestius and the "Greens".  Quintus used most of his newfound wealth to bribe Captain Rook's crew from the _Sea Eagle_ to join him in a rescue attempt.

The piractical band burst into the _Shadow Blades_ stronghold and fought their way to where Rosë, Lew, Sextus and Rowan were being held.  They managed to free the prisoners and escape with minimal losses, although all the companions were battered and bruised!  They retreated to the "Reds" safehouse and pondered their next course of action.

Lady Andrimia and Captain Rook approached them with a plan to simultaneously strike the remaining _Shadow Blade_ hideouts, searching for proof linking the _Shadow Blades_ and their leader, Maythrax, to Antoinine Sestius and the "Greens".  Such information, they explained could dishonor the elder Sestius in the eyes of the Merchant's Council and help sway the upcoming Council elections.  After much debate and more than a few misgivings, the party agreed to strike one hideout while members of Captain Rook's crew attacked the other.

They spent several days training and preparing for the assault.  During the lull, Quintus was finally able to purchase the components needed to summon his familiar.  His efforts were successful and a young osprey answered his call.  Quintus named the imposing sea eagle _Severus_.  Preparations completed, they launched their raid.

Things went poorly almost from the start and what was supposed to be a quick raid turned into a grinding assault.  The party fought their way through successive _Shadow Blade_ defensive positions, expending spells and healing resources, suffering wounds and setting off numerous traps.  Finally, they encountered a wizened wizard with a very tough entourage.

The _Pit Fighter_ with the wizard cut a swath through the party.  Using skill and stealth, the formidable opponent felled Rosë, Sextus and Drusilla before finally falling to Lew's vengeful crossbow bolt!  The wizard's magic entombed Rosë and Sextus under sticky webs and seperated the remaining party members.  Rowan and Lew played a game of "cat and mouse" with the invisible wizard while Quintus used magic and bluffing to bully several remaining _Shadow Blades_ into flight.

Despite their best efforts, the wizard eluded Lew and Rowan.  The pair was finally able to find a way to Quintus and the three returned to the main battle area.  To their dismay, they found Rosë dead and Sextus alive, but badly wounded.  Drusilla's body was gone...a taunting note from the wizard in its place.

After a heated discussion, they decided to pursue the wizard, dragging their dead and wounded with them.  Using a scroll Sextus had obtained from the "Reds", they bypassed the magically locked portal the wizard had fled through.  A clever illusion of the wizard holding a knife to Drusilla's throat delayed them - costing them precious time.

By the time they discoved a secret door, the wizard's trail was growing cold.  While Rowan scouted ahead, Lew tended Sextus and Rosë's body.  To the priest's amazement, a small spark of life had returned to the massive barbarian!

The three friends still standing gathered around their friend in wonder...

That takes us through the end of *Session 15*.  An _*Interlude*_ explained what happened with Rosë in metagame terms.  

We will pick up the action with *Session 16*!


----------



## Old One

*Plot Hooks (Updated 12/30/03)*

*Current Plot Hooks  *

*Spoiler Alert: Some of the Plot Hooks below will ruin Story Hour elements...read it all, then come back!

The Faded Glory campaign is replete with plots, subplots and red herrings.  Here are some of the plot hooks and threads that have been introduced during the campaign and may or may not be still active (in no particular order): 

*The Mysterious “R” and the Cult of Ashai*– “R”, clearly a necromancer of some power, is up to no good in the abandoned western mines. What is she up to and how can they stop her? Also, what is her relationship, if any, to Skilorn the bandit king and Domita Sestius, second wife of Calian Cassivius?  What is her relationship, if any, with the Shadowblades of Oar, Maythrax the Mage and other unsavory sorts?  What is she after?  A visit to the Cathedral library in Oar raised more questions than it answered. 

*Rosë and his Past  * – The barbarian’s checkered past has raised its ugly head several times.  His recent trip to Deathsgate and cryptic propehcy by the Warder of the Obsidian Path trouble him. 

*Crimson and Black  * – The colors keep showing up…in the shrine of Ashai, the livery of the bandits operating around the ruins of Greenspire and Lew’s dreams.  The Shadowblade garb is dull gray, but what color are their underclothes?

*The Felevar Arrow  * – The arrow fired into Kothric by the “Mystery Assassin” has been identified as a Felevar arrow.  The Felevar are whispers of evil that inhabit the Darkwood north and east of Glynden. 

*Abigail is Missing  * – The former lover and mining partner of Quintus Scipio.  She also displayed talents as a sorcerer and helped coach the power from Quintus.  Her unhealthy interest in necromancy drove the lovers apart, but Quintus still cares for her.  Where has she gone?

*Quintus and Sextus’ Father was Poisoned  * – With the prime suspect Josephus off the hook (at least temporarily), who did it and why?  Will the eldest Scipio ever recover or will he descend into the madness of drink that plagues the Scipio line?

*Sabrina Scipio and Orsen Jucadius * – Sabrina Scipio is now the consort of Orsen Jucadius, member of the _Swords of Glynden_, a rival adventuring band.  The brothers Scipio are none-to-happy about their wayward sister’s choices, but efforts to bring her home have failed.  She seems to revel in playing the concubine to the snooty Jucadius. 

*Rosë’s Child  * – The infant, named Gordius Vercinox, after Rosë’s father and grandfather respectively, is currently in the care of the Scipio family. Will Rosë meet his parental responsibilities or will his wayward nature forever sever him from the lad? 

*The Barbarians of the Western Wilds  * – The strength of the tribes is such that they could easily overwhelm the Lost Northern Provinces.  They raid, but always retreat over the Thunder River within a fortnight.  What keeps them from crossing the river en mass and wiping out the remains of the Lost Northern Provinces? 

*The Abandoned Hillfort  * – Discovered by the party during a battle with a barbarian warband, the old auxiliary fort is intriguing.  What secrets, if any, does the structure still hold? Will Sextus make good his claim upon the fort for the family Scipio? 

*Rowan and Maxima Scipio  * – The Brothers Scipio are please to see the interest between their yournger sister and the steady Rowan.  Will the growing affection between them lead to something more?  And what of the ranger's roving eye for the fair Drusilla? 

*Drusilla and her family  * - Set up by her step-mother, her throat slashed by her shapechanged step-brother, her sisters dead...with family ties like hers, who needs enemies? Why is she so determined to get to Oar?  Her wounds have left her unable to speak, but have done little to dim her beauty and fiesty spirit. 

*Drusilla and Quintus, Sextus and Rowan  * - She is beautiful and quiet...who will win her heart?  Sextus bears terrible guilt, feeling he caused the deaths of her two sisters.  Rowan has taught her the handspeak of rangers and earned a lingering touch or two.  Quintus is torn between his attraction for the fair Drusilla and his unrequited feelings for the lost Abigail.  Can there be a match with any of the heroes?

*The "Reds" and the "Greens" * - The party managed to land themselves firmly in the middle of a trade and political struggle between the free-trader "Reds" and the guild-supporting "Greens" that rule the port city of Oar's political scene.  Siding with the Reds, they quickly became embroiled in an underground war with the the Oar underworld and helped the Reds all but eliminate the Shadowblades and capture their leader Maythrax.  Lingering doubts about exactly who and what side was in the right continue to plague the party.

*The Berylian Edicts * - As if the political situation in Oar wasn't tense enough, the party now finds themselves on one side of a growing schism in the Church of Light.  Patroclian, Acting Bishop of Oar, adhers to the Edicts, with make worship of Rowan and Cragen's patrons anethma.  Is a religious civil war brewing?

*The Emorian Gambit * - An Emorian delegation recently arrived in Oar, led by the Legate Decius Claudius Cassuvius, a distant relative of Drusilla and the rest of the prominent Cassuvius House in Glynden.  He asks the party to escort a young Junior Tribune, Lucius Metallus, and his Optio, Bato, to Glynden with missives for Calian Cassuvius.  Is the Empire finally taking notice of the Lost Northern Provinces again and, if so, to what end?

*Cragen, the Walking Legend  * - The dwarves, or at least a dwarf, has stepped from the stones of history.  What happened to the Elder Races?  Is Cragen an anamoly or does his return herald something more?  And what of the steadfast Brother Lew...will Osirian take kindly to the possession of his priest?

Yet more plots and subplots swirl about our heroes...check back soon for more updates !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Dramatis Personae (Updated 12/30/03)*

*Dramatis Personae*  

_*The Current Players - In Order of Appearence*_

*Rowan* _(Human Ranger 4/Rogue 3)_  - Born on a small farm outside of Glyden. He spent most of his youth shirking his responsibilities on the farm - fishing, hunting and playing in the woods instead. He took a nasty fall from a tall tree at the age of six, leaving him with a large scar on his forehead. He was tortured and almost slain by gnolls at the age of 10 and was rescued by a grizzled woodsman known to him only as "The Old Man". 

Over the next 10 winters or so, the Old Man showed up from time to time, always unannounced, and taught Rowan the ways of the Ranger. Recently, he gifted Rowan with a battered short sword - the same one that had been used to save him from the gnolls many years before. The sword bears the faint outline of an eagle etched near the base of the blade, along with some undecipherable script. 

No one else in town has ever actually seen the Old Man and some less kind souls whisper that he is a figment of Rowan's imagination, brought about by the blow to the head when he was a boy. Rowan scouts for the Glynden militia from time to time and spends the balance of his time doing as little as possible. 

Rowan was deeply affected by the loss of Garrick and Marucs Tiro. He grieved silently for them until he was able to fashion a fetish, made of various components he gathered, for each of them and place them on their graves. After a rocky start, he and Quintus have become fast friends with a growing mutual respect. In fact, Quintus has steered Rowan towards one of his younger sisters, Maxima...an idea that Rowan has been most agreeable too! 

Several recent events have complicated life for Rowan somewhat. During a disasterous battle with a mixed gnoll-human bandit group, several daughters of the Cassivius Family - prominent locals - were murdered. Only one daughter, Drusilla, managed to survive and she now travels with the group. The beautiful young woman has caught the attentions of Rowan, Quintus and Sextus. Quintus is quite cross with his friend, since the sorcerer sees Rowan's interest in the Cassuvius girl as an insult to his sister (and a threat to Quintus' own designs). 

The second event was a chance meeting with the strange trader Lathan and his even stranger mule, Bogwell. The trader examined his battered short sword and said their was nothing remarkable about it save for a stylized "L" on the blade. The morning after the trader departed, the blade began to tingle and the faint outline of the double-headed eagle of Emor and the "L" became much more visible! Exactly what this means remains to be seen. 

Due to the increasing danger of their travels and frequent ambushes, Rowan is now concentrating on his scouting abilities.  The recent events in Oar have left a bitter taste in his mouth.  He wants nothing more to be rid of the "cesspool that is Oar" and bigotry of the Berylian Edicts. 

_(DM's Note: Rowan chose to cross-class into "Rogue" the last time he levelled.) _ 

Rowan is protected by studded leather armor, wields his trusty short sword in hand-to-hand combat and uses a short bow for ranged attacks. 

_(DM's Note: Rowan's player chose to take the alternative pseude-feats I allow for rangers, which are point-blank shot and far shot, instead of ambidexterity and two-weapon fighting) _

*Rosë* _(Human Barbarian 7)_  - Rosë was born into the Brigantes, a fierce and proud tribe from the barbarian wilds. A soothsayer assured his mother that he would be born a girl, so his mother named him Rosë to spite the soothsayer for being wrong. Not only was he born a male, but he had a birthmark across his shoulders that resembled a great bird with outstretched wings - the totem animal of the Brigantes is a great eagle. 

He endured many taunts as a youth, for he did not know his father and his mother was rumored to have a wandering eye. The taunts became fewer as Rosë entered puberty and grew into a strapping youth, easily beating tribesmen two or three winters his elder in tests of strength. 

At the Gathering of Tribes, a very rare event, he had the misfortune to fall in love with Asralla, virgin daughter of Talorc, Warlord of the Allmani and sworn blood enemy of the Brigantes. Talorc was furious when he discovered that his daughter was no longer a virgin and that a Brigante had taken her flower. During the inquisition that followed, Rosë was stunned to learn that Vercinox, leader of the Brigantes, was his grandfather and that he was the bastard son of a "Steel Man", as the tribes referred to Emorians. 

Sentenced to death, he escaped with the help of his mother and fled the lands of the Tribes - an outcast. He eventually made his way to Glynden as a caravan guard for a halfling trade caravan, but took sick soon after arriving. Cared for in the Abbey of Osirian, he met "Lew" and Garrick brought him food from the tavern. Through these, he met both Rowan and Marcus Tiro. 

Rosë was stoic in his acceptance of the death's of Marcus Tiro and Garrick, but anxious to return to the field to avenge their deaths. He recently had a major run-in with Kothric, the betrothed of Asralla. 

During the course of events, Asralla sacrificed herself to save Rosë and his companions, Rosë discovered he had an infant son and he learned that his father, Gordius, was actually the self-styled "Emperor of the North" for a few short winters. Rosë feels that his life is becoming entirely too complicated! 

He placed his infant son, named Gordius Vercinox, after his father and grandfather, in the care of the Scipio family and regularly provides coin for the child's care. To date, he has not formed a strong bond with his son, but it is early yet. 

Rosë is somewhat uneven in combat. During some encounters, he fights like a ferocious beast and none can stand in his way. During others, he can't hit a thing! In one recent combat, he was bested by a pair of puny human rogues and has been itching for revenge ever since. During the encounter with the trader Lathan, he bought a battered woodsman's axe which transformed the next day into a gleaming hand axe. He has yet to determine what its exact properties are.

_(DM's Note:  Rosë is cursed with some of the worst combat dice I have ever seen.  More confirmed fumbles than the rest of the party combined!)_

Rosë was slain by the _Pit-Fighter_, the PCs nemesis in the Shadowblade lairs.  Miraculously returned to life by the Guardian of the Obsidian Path and Deathsgate, a cryptic prophecy now pulls at the young Brigante.

Rosë wears leather armor and fights with a variety of weapons, depending on the situation. His primary melee weapon is the great axe taken from Kothric and he uses a long bow for ranged combat. 

*The Brothers Scipio - Quintus and Sextus *  - The Scipio family has a long history of service in both the Emorian Military and the Imperial Service Bureau. Following the sack of Lords, the boys' father Lucius (the only surviving member of the family) relocated to Glynden and took a position with the Brathwaite Mining Company as a mining foreman. He married Julia Atticus, a distant cousin of the Cassuvius family. A virile man, he fathered two sons and seven daughters by the time he was 40. 

Unfortunately, a mine cave-in left him permanently crippled four years ago. Based on his long years of service and excellent work, Boss Braithwaite allowed the family to continue living in their company housing rent free and even provided a small stipend. Lucius constant battle with pain has left him addicted to Krithroot, an herbal painkiller, and he is now bed-ridden and slightly unhinged mentally. 

*Quintus Scipio * _(Human Sorcerer 6)_  - The eldest of nine, Quintus carries a heavy weight on his shoulders. He has worked in the mines since his father was injured on a crew under the ultimate supervision of Ned Gallway, with whom he does not get along at all. He feels he must act as the "Father Figure" for the family now, carrying for his younger siblings and findind suitable husbands for his seven sisters. 

A stern and sober young man, he avoids drink and other excesses, since both his grandfather and great-grandfather died early after falling under the spell of the bottle. He has also watched with dismay as his father has declined physically and mentally. Despite his taciturn exterior, Quintus is handsome, has a strong personality and is looked to as a leader by those that know him best. 

He discovered his sorcerous abilities two years ago when attacked by dire rats deep in the mines. The power came to him unbidden and he put the two rats to sleep. One of his fellow miners, Abigail Edelman, saw what happened, killed the rats, then revealed to him that she too had the "Gift". She tutored him in its use and the two grew close. Recently, however, she has shown an unhealthy interest in Necromancy and Quintus is concerned about this "dark" streak in her. 

In the past several moons, Quintus' world has turned topsy-turvey. His two young cousins, Meikos and Wynda, have gone missing. He had a serious altercation with Ned Gallway, the Brathwaite Mining Company foreman. He caught his beautiful, but foolish sister Sebrina kissing Orsen Jucadius and put them both to sleep after a sharp argument. And his childhood friend, Tomas "Bull" Nacalius, refused to help him find his cousins - taking Orsen Jucadius' side and actually knocking his erstwhile friend down with his war-pony. 

In desperation, Quintus turned to the only people who might know where his cousins are - Lew, Rowan and Rosë. 

After a poor start, Quintus has emerged as somewhat a leader for the group. The successful retrieval of his cousins, the return of the barbarian Kothric to his people and the semi-successful clearing of several abandoned mines have elevated the sorcerer's standing in the group. 

He is quite pleased that Rowan has taken a liking to Maxima, that her twin Luella is turning into a formidable trader and that he has affected the relocation of his entire family to a small caretaker's cabin near the Abbey of Osirian. 

Quintus, however, is beset by problems on every side. Ned Gallway is out to get him, his one-time lover, Abigail Edelman has disappeared, his eldest sister Sabrina has taken up residence at the Castellan Jucadius as Orsen Jucadius' lover and he has just accussed Josephus of Bremerton, a close friend of Constable Kyndalyn, of poisening his father! 

Following the "trial" in which Josephus was exonerated (at least in the eyes of the law), Quintus couldn't get out of town fast enough! 

In the intervening weeks, following the disasterous battle at the ruined villa and the retrieval of Drusilla Cassuvius, Quintus has become more and more paranoid. He is drawn to the beautiful Drusilla, but finds himself competing with Rowan and Sextus for her attention. He is also quite alarmed by the potential involvement of the Cult of Ashai within the Cassuvius Family through the actions of Domita Sestius, Drusilla's stepmother. 

The events in Oar brought out the best and the worst in Quintus.  His silver tongue helped the party out in many situations and he finally called a familiar to his service.  Severus, a majestic sea eagle (osprey) now rides on his shoulder.  His power has also grown, but so have his problems.  Portents and unsolved mysteries crowd in on every front and some allies almost seem to be enemies!

Quintus makes good use of his magic, both offensively and defensively. He uses a crossbow for ranged combat and a spear on the few occassions that he is called upon for hand-to-hand combat.

*Sextus Scipio* _(Human Bard 5/Ranger 1)_  - A year younger and two hand's breadths shorter than his brother, Sextus is as care-free as Quintus is serious. He has yet to find any real direction in life - he studied briefly under Father Thomas, spent a season or two with the militia and even managed to persuade "Uncle" Claudius to teach him a bit about magic, showing an inner apptitude like his brother, only not as focused. 

For one of such small stature, Sextus has a suprisingly booming voice. He can easily make himself heard over a crowd and has used that ability to become somewhat of a fixture at Nan's Tavern. He is skilled with the hand harp, knows lots of stories and is a fairly talented entertainer when he puts his mind to it. He managed to avoid service in the mines, but picks up a few denarii entertaining or doing odd jobs. Although he is cabable of earning coin, he spends it even faster, so he regularly comes to Quintus seeking "loans"! 

His father's illness has impacted him very hard and he often plays soothing music and sings softly to him, which seems to calm the elder Scipio and ease his pain. He is devoted to his older brother and usually follows his lead on issues regarding the family. He is aghast at Sebrina's involvement with the Jucadius boy and just as determined as Quintus to see that put to an end! 

His knowledge of local legend and history have proved to be quite valuable and his charming personality has helped the group several times. The barbarian Kothric took a liking to the diminutive bard and that affection probably helped save the group from almost certain death. The band can count on Sextus to raise their spirits when things look bleakest! 

Sextus can be quite brave (Quintus calls it foolhardy). Numerous times, he has either charged the enemy unsupported or stood his ground when any sane man would run. He also sings stirring ballads during combat, inspiring his comrades to greater feats of arms. That inspiration has turned the tide during several battles! 

Since the rescue of Drusilla, Sextus has been quietly trying to win her affections. Rowan and Quintus are fairly straight-forward, but Sextus use small magic tricks, sleight-of-hand and other tricks to make the young lady laugh. The ultimate results of his efforts remain to be seen! 

Impressed by the combat abilities and general "woodslore" of his friend Rowan, Sextus has been trying to emulate the ranger's movements and has been pestering the ever-patient Rowan about the finer points of tracking! 

_(DM's Note: Sextus chose to cross-class into "Ranger", but chose the more traditional two-weapon fighting to wield a pair of gladii)_ 

Sextus's spirit has been somewhat sapped by their time in Oar.  His death and return at the hands of the Dwarven priest Volakir (inhabiting Lew's body), the oppressiveness of the Oar's sewers, the constant battles with the Shadowblades and the burning of Maythrax's library by Rosë have the Bard longing for the open road and a return to Glynden.

Sextus is protected by studded leather armor and uses a pair short swords in melee combat. He relies on a crossbow for ranged attacks.

*Cragen* _(Dwarven Cleric 4/Fighter 1)_  - Cragen is a walking legend...the first full-blooded dwarf seen in the lands of the Empire in over 150 years.  He awoke from his long slumber as a statue in an ancient dwarven shrine to find his brethern shattered into rubble and his shrine overrun.  The spirit of the Dwarven priest Volakir ordered him to accompany the upworlders and assured him that Moradin would show him the way.

Cragen is slowly working his way into the band and has proved to be a ferocious fighter.  He is still unsure about his way in this strange land bereft of his kin, but is determined to uncover the secret of the dwarves disappearence.  A great foe of evil, he tends to swing his consecrated hammer first and ask questions later.  Stout dwarven lorica squamata and a large shield protect this doughty dwarf.

He wants to be quit of Oar for no other reason than he is tired of being a curiousity.  In addition, he is deeply suspicious of Abbott Patroclian's motives and figures the more leagues between he and the Berylian adherent, the better.

_*The Graveyard* _   

*Garrick* _(Halfling Rogue 1) _  - Slain and partially eaten by dire rats in the abandoned Western Mines (Session 2). 

*Marcus Tiro* _(Human Fighter 1)_ - Killed by falling into a 15-pace deep pit - twice (Session 2).

_*The Missing*_

*Gandlewyn (Lew) Fritinius* _(Human Cleric 5)_  - A Cleric of the Church of Light, Lew has advanced to an Acolyte of the Second Mystery of Osirian. Lew was born and raised in the frontier town of Glynden. His parents were killed in a bandit attack when he was 18 winters old and he left Glynden for three years to wander the Lost Northern Provinces and minister to the sick and suffering. He has recently returned to Glynden and has taken up with some childhood friends. 

His younger brother, Marcus, is also a cleric of the Church of Light and has advanced to the rank of Acolyte of the Second Mystery. He secretly blames Lew for the death of their parents and relations between the brothers are cool, at best. Marcus recently departed Glynden to travel to Oar in the company of Brother Patroclian, a cleric of Osirian from the Jewel Cities. 

Lew has been troubled by strange dreams of late, primarily related to his recently deceased friends, Garrick and Marcus Tiro. He is a kind-hearted and truthful soul and is sometimes distressed at the barbaric and/or underhanded actions of his compatriots - particularly Quintus and Rosë.

Lew recently decided to add some physical armor to the protection provided by the had of Osirian and now wears studded leather armor. He is primarily a defensive fighter and uses a quarterstaff for close fighting and a crossbow at range. 

During the events in beneath the city of Oar, Lew was possessed by the strange dwarven spirit Volakir and _windwalked_ away from the party.  His current whereabouts and condition are unkown.


----------



## Old One

*Reserved for Supporting Players Update*

~Reserved~


----------



## JacktheRabbit

All of this and you don't post an update.  You truly are a rat bastard.


----------



## Darklone

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *All of this and you don't post an update.  You truly are a rat bastard. *




Some things never change


----------



## Old One

*Yes I AM...*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *All of this and you don't post an update.  You truly are a rat bastard. *




Why thank you!  Working hard on it...should have the first installment up by midnight!

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

Thanks for providing the extra summary of "the story so far" - I've not been able to keep up with your Story Hour as much as I'd have liked, and so I've got some big gaps in my following...

I'll try to do better, promise!

Cheers


----------



## Quickbeam

Glad to see you back in action Old One.  I look forward to the next installment, and hope that all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Lela

Any chance you know when you're going to post the Church Knight PrC?  The sooner the better in my book.


----------



## Old One

*Session 16 (Part One)*

Since it has been a long time since the last update, our intrepid band (now down to three effectives) is in a very old section of the sewers underneath the port city of Oar.  An enemy wizard – whom they believe to by Maythrax – has escaped with Drusilla.  The trail ends near a trapped “T” intersection.

Rowan, Quintus and Lew – all badly battered – stand over the unconscious form of Sextus and the miraculously revived Rosë.

*Into the Unknown*

Rowan dropped to his knees beside the Brigante.  ‘The strain has finally gotten to Lew’, he thought to himself.  Yet even his meager healing skills confirmed the priest’s claim…the barbarian was alive!

“He does live…” the ranger said, voice trailing off in disbelief.

Quintus’s brows knotted together, released and knotted together again.  “Perhaps we should withdraw.”

Lew glanced up with an ‘I-told-you-so’ look painted across his face.  “It’s no good.  The magic holding the portal open has expired.  We have no choice but to press forward and hope for the best.”

Quintus nodded and looked at Rowan.  “Which way?”

“I think they went right, based on the operation of the levers on the pit trapdoor.”

“Then we go left.”

Rowan and Lew stared at Quintus in silent amazement.  The elder Scipio took their accusing looks in stride and shrugged wearily.  “You were right, Lew, we should have retreated.  The best we can do now is to find a way out and get some help for Sextus and Rosë.  Rowan, can you still carry him?”

“For another turn or two of the hourglass.”

“Very well, I will see to Sextus,” said Quintus.  He unfurled a parchment scroll and intoned its magic.  The scroll crumbled as Sextus’s body lifted slowly from the floor in response to a gesture from Quintus.  The sorcerer answered the unasked question, “_Levitation_.”

They trooped off down the corridor – Rowan in the lead with bared blade and Rosë’s large bulk over one shoulder, Lew in the middle with a lantern and Quintus bringing up the rear, pushing his brother’s limp form along before him.  They carefully skirted the trapdoor at the “T” intersection and took the left hand passage.

The corridor continued for some distance, then merged into shallow steps that led down.  At the base of the steps, the passage began curving to the right and the bone dry wall slowly gave way to patches of slime and damp spot of water seepage.  The familiar stench of Oar’s fetid sewers began to grow and they soon heard the faint echo of running water.

The echoes grew louder as the reached a four-way intersection.  They all felt a slight breeze pressing from left to right, so took the left-hand passage in hopes of finding an exit.  After twenty paces, they came to a roughly circular chamber whose walls rose to a dome-like roof.  Rank water covered the floor and the path they were following skirted around the right side of the chamber to another opening – leaving the path partially submerged.  In the center of the roof, ten paces off the surface of the water, was a large opening covered by an algae festooned, rusty grate.

Quintus’s practiced eye swept quickly over the chamber as Captain Rook’s warning about the tunnels flooding at high tide rang in his ears.  ‘Damn, there’s no way to get up there.’

“Let’s keep looking.”  The sorcerer’s flat tone brooked no argument.

They returned to the intersection and kept on straight.  The passage turned to the left and they soon found themselves on the edge of another domed chamber, similar to the first.  They could see the corridor continuing on across the water filled room.

“Lets’ try the middle corridor,” Rowan said, growing frustration evident.

The others nodded as the ranger led the way back.  The middle passage continued straight for a number of paces and Quintus thought he detected a slight upward grade.  His suspicions were confirmed as the dampness and slime lessened, and then disappeared.  Ten paces later, Rowan came to a dead end.  Exasperated, the ranger kicked the offending wall and was surprised to hear an oddly hollow sound echo back.

“I think there might be a door here,” he mumbled excitedly as he gently placed Rosë on the floor.  “There, I think that might be…”

He trailed of as the wall section moved under his hand just as his ears picked up a faint chittering noise.  The concealed door swung inward, revealing three pairs of bright yellow eyes.  The light thrown off by Lew’s lantern also glinted off ivory colored teeth and metal.  Panic welled up in the ranger, ‘Those are even bigger than the rats in the mine…and these one’s have weapons!’

Rowan fought the overwhelming urge to run and had enough presence of mind to reach out and pull the opening door shut with a resounding thud.  A cacophony of shrill squeaks erupted on the other side.  The ranger swept Rosë onto his shoulder and began sprinting back the way they had come.

“Run!”

Lew and Quintus didn’t even ask why…they just followed with all possible speed.  Rowan didn’t stop until they had crossed over the “T” intersection where they had started.  He waited until his companions were across and threw the lever to activate the pit trap.  The companions readied their weapons and waited for the inevitable pursuit.  Rowan kept muttering, “Rats…huge rats…rats with weapons and clothes and armor!”

_(DM’s Note: This was pretty funny…they didn’t even wait to see what they were facing…they just hauled a$$!)_

A quarter turn of the hourglass later, no pursuit was forthcoming.  By unspoken agreement, the party continued on, leaving the activated pit trap behind them.

“Just remember that’s back there in case we have to flee this way,” Rowan called over his shoulder.

They quickly found the passage roughly mirrored the one on the other side.  At the bottom of the steps, Rowan found two sets of booted tracks in the muck.  “They went this way,” he said confidently.

Behind him, Lew rolled his eyes, ‘Even I can follow those tracks!’

The sludge and slime seemed much heavier on this side and they continued to follow the footprints even thought they passed several side passages.  After 100 paces or so, the tracks suddenly vanished.  Rowan called, “There has to be a door along here somewhere…start looking for it!”

Twenty grains latter, they stood on the far side of a poorly concealed door, looking down at muddy tracks on a patch of smooth stone atop some steep stairs heading down.  Rowan flashed a quick grin and descended.  The passage turned sharply to the left at the base of the stairs.  The path made several sharp turns and the moss, sludge and dampness increase with each turn.  Soon they were wading through ankle-deep muck.

Just at the outer edge of the lantern light, Rowan saw several steps, a small landing and a door emerge from the gloom.  He turned to alert his companions, but froze when a high-pitched cackle echoed through the corridor!

“Ah…there your are.  I was beginning to think your courage had deserted you!” The voice was emanating from a small slot in the door, “I was just saying to my companion…”

The grating voice trailed off as Lew set down his lantern, raised his crossbow and buried a bolt a finger’s breadth above the slot.  A startled yelp rang from behind the door.

“I say…that was quite rude!  Aren’t you going to let me finish my pretty little speech?”

Quintus howled in anger, “No, you dirty bastard, we are going to kill you!”

The nasally voice, dripping with indignation, responded, “Very well then, have it your way!”

The eye slot slammed shut and the party heard a faint rumbling noise.  The floor under them began to shudder, groan and tilt forward.  Rowan saw a gap opening between the floor and the stairs ahead and realized what was happening.  He charged forward desperately, trying to reach the steps twenty paces distant.  The slippery slime and muck underfoot gave little purchase.

Lew and Quintus followed Rowan’s lead.  Lew nearly fell but managed to keep his balance on the sharply tilting floor.  The sorcerer’s feet, however, flew out from under him before he had gone a dozen steps and he sprawled onto his face, losing his grip on Sextus in the process.

Quintus careened forward wildly on his stomach and chopped Lew’s legs out from under him as he slammed into the priest.  Lew fell onto the sorcerer’s back and saw the limp form of Sextus hanging in midair.  He made a desperate grab for the younger Scipio and managed catch the hem of his cloak before he and Quintus hurtled away.

_(DM’s Note: Kris – Lew’s player – showed great presence of mind here.  I made it pretty tough for him to do it, but he made both his touch attack roll and strength check to hang on, otherwise Sextus would have remained floating there!)_

Rowan, staggering like a back alley drunk, was only five paces from safety.  He gathered himself for a desperate leap before the angle of the floor made it impossible.  ‘I think I can make it!’

Lew, riding Quintus like a sled, with Sextus trailing behind, hit the ranger at mid-thigh and sent him spinning out of control.  They flashed past the stationary steps as the floor, acting like a giant fulcrum, tilted past 45 degrees and sent them sliding in darkness with ever increasing speed.  As the quintet disappeared from view, high-pitched laughter chased them from above, urging them on.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 16 (Part Two) – Of Bones and Marrow*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Saw your other post...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Any chance you know when you're going to post the Church Knight PrC?  The sooner the better in my book. *




Lela -

I will try to get it up this weekend...

Hang in there!

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam

An excellent continuation of this fine tale.  There just seems to be no relief or reprieve for our intrepid band of adventurers.  You truly are worthy of the title RBDM Old One !!


----------



## Darklone

*Rats with swords!*

I think not even a beholder would have scared them that much!


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Old One's Back!*

Great to have you and the Faded Glory story hour back in business, Old One.  

Man, the party is really desperate for a nap and some heal spells, eh?


----------



## Tortoise

*Re: Old One's Back!*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Man, the party is really desperate for a nap and some heal spells, eh? *




We get a long nap real soon ...

- Rowan


----------



## Grifter86

> We get a long nap real soon ...




That's not necessarily a good thing..


----------



## Lela

Grifter86 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's not necessarily a good thing.. *




Well, just ask Rose.  He seems to be enjoying his.


----------



## Old One

*Good to Be Back!*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *An excellent continuation of this fine tale.  There just seems to be no relief or reprieve for our intrepid band of adventurers.  You truly are worthy of the title RBDM Old One !! *




QB -

Thanks!  It is good to back in action...their situation _may_ be going from bad to worse!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: Rats with swords!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *I think not even a beholder would have scared them that much!  *




Darklone -

Yeah...they didn't even bother to stay for tea!  Off they ran at all possible speed...otherwise, it could have been interesting.

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam

*Re: Re: Rats with swords!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Darklone -
> 
> Yeah...they didn't even bother to stay for tea!  Off they ran at all possible speed...otherwise, it could have been interesting.
> 
> ~ Old One *




In a campaign I DM'ed last year (1st and 2nd level characters), one of the PCs was scouting ahead of the party and stumbled onto a nest of dire rats.  The rats rolled very well during the encounter, while our fearless adventurer managed to fumble about in a thoroughly inept manner (who does this remind you of ?!), almost dying before reinforcements arrived.

The player in question decided subsequent to the encounter that his PC had developed an overwhelming fear of rats...all rats.  Thereafter, whenever the group came across rats (wererats, dire rats, sewer rats, etc.) his character would let loose a bloodcurdling scream and begin either fleeing or hacking about in a blind panic.  It was hilarious and most entertaining to behold !!


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: Re: Rats with swords!*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In a campaign I DM'ed last year (1st and 2nd level characters), one of the PCs was scouting ahead of the party and stumbled onto a nest of dire rats.  The rats rolled very well during the encounter, while our fearless adventurer managed to fumble about in a thoroughly inept manner (who does this remind you of ?!), almost dying before reinforcements arrived.
> 
> The player in question decided subsequent to the encounter that his PC had developed an overwhelming fear of rats...all rats.  Thereafter, whenever the group came across rats (wererats, dire rats, sewer rats, etc.) his character would let loose a bloodcurdling scream and begin either fleeing or hacking about in a blind panic.  It was hilarious and most entertaining to behold !! *




QB -

I love it when PCs develop quirks like that.  Back in the 2E days, I played swashbuckler-type who was dashing, brave and fearless...unless he was confronted by bugs.

I had him make a WIS check anytime he had to fight bugs...failure meant he panicked and ran away at top speed for 1-4 rounds.  An encounter with a giant tick almost killed the entire party because Arturio ran away!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Great to have you and the Faded Glory story hour back in business, Old One.
> 
> Man, the party is really desperate for a nap and some heal spells, eh? *




P of H -

Thanks for stopping by...the action is once again underway.  Look for the next update soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: Old One's Back!*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We get a long nap real soon ...
> 
> - Rowan *




Tortoise -

Whatever are you talking about?

  !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks for Dropin' In...*



			
				Grifter86 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's not necessarily a good thing.. *




Grifter86 -

No it isn't!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Big Announcement...*

Greetings All!

Just found out some exciting (and scary news), check it out Here

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

*Re: Re: Re: Old One's Back!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tortoise -
> 
> Whatever are you talking about?
> 
> !
> 
> ~ Old One *




If I explained what I was talking about it would be a spoiler for upcoming bits of the tale you're telling, and I enjoy watching the readers squirm as much as you enjoy watching the party squirm during play!


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Old One's Back!*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I explained what I was talking about it would be a spoiler for upcoming bits of the tale you're telling, and I enjoy watching the readers squirm as much as you enjoy watching the party squirm during play!  *




LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey II

My response to Old One’s most excellent soon-to-have-baby news. Re-posted here at his request:

And lo, the Rat Bastard DM will be laid low by a child in swaddling clothes. His scheming will be interrupted by squalling. His maps will be vomited upon. His dice will be consumed. 

Yea, even his vaunted familiar- The Table of Elemental Evil- will be reduced to a mere changing station, shrouded in a layer of half-digested formula. 

Thus speaks the sorcerer, Quintus, whose experience, both in RL and Faded Glory, ensures the truth of these predictions.

Congrats buddy,
Corey

BTW- will trade advice for xp or denarri.

Additional prediction- His fine clothes, made of player-hide, will bear small, white milk-burp stains on each shoulder. (You parents out there know what I’m talking about.)


----------



## WSmith

I am glad Faded Glory is back in action.  

No word on moving, yet.


----------



## Quickbeam

Nothing like characters with amusing, well-played personality quirks and phobias, eh Old One?  My current PC is a compulsive liar, but not in a bad way -- he just can't help embellishing stories or adding exaggerated details.  It's gotten to the point that whenever he opens his mouth, the other party members shudder...except for the paladin who frequently tries to cut him off before his stories cause too much damage or confusion .

And once again, congrats on the good news!!  Now I'll get to return the favor, and ask you numerous questions about your lack of sleep and free time .


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Corey II said:
			
		

> *My response to Old One’s most excellent soon-to-have-baby news. Re-posted here at his request:
> 
> And lo, the Rat Bastard DM will be laid low by a child in swaddling clothes. His scheming will be interrupted by squalling. His maps will be vomited upon. His dice will be consumed.
> 
> Yea, even his vaunted familiar- The Table of Elemental Evil- will be reduced to a mere changing station, shrouded in a layer of half-digested formula.
> 
> Thus speaks the sorcerer, Quintus, whose experience, both in RL and Faded Glory, ensures the truth of these predictions.
> 
> Congrats buddy,
> Corey
> 
> BTW- will trade advice for xp or denarri.
> 
> Additional prediction- His fine clothes, made of player-hide, will bear small, white milk-burp stains on each shoulder. (You parents out there know what I’m talking about.) *




Corey -

If Quintus can find a way to trade "baby advice" for XP...I am sure he will!

Thanks for reposting!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Corey -
> 
> If Quintus can find a way to trade "baby advice" for XP...I am sure he will!
> 
> Thanks for reposting!
> 
> ~ Old One *




He might settle for access to the Extra Familiar or Improved Familiar feats.


----------



## Old One

*Mr. Smith Doesn't Come to Washington?*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *I am glad Faded Glory is back in action.
> 
> No word on moving, yet. *




WSmith -

Thanks for droppin' in!

Strangely, I was just about to inquire about this in another thread...still no word yet?

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Love the Quirky Characters...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Nothing like characters with amusing, well-played personality quirks and phobias, eh Old One?  My current PC is a compulsive liar, but not in a bad way -- he just can't help embellishing stories or adding exaggerated details.  It's gotten to the point that whenever he opens his mouth, the other party members shudder...except for the paladin who frequently tries to cut him off before his stories cause too much damage or confusion .
> 
> And once again, congrats on the good news!!  Now I'll get to return the favor, and ask you numerous questions about your lack of sleep and free time . *




A couple of fun quirks are starting to reveal themselves in the FG crew...

I am sure that I will be lamenting both of the above in 8-9 months!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Natch!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He might settle for access to the Extra Familiar or Improved Familiar feats.   *




Lela -

You are probably right!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Update Coming...*

Greetings All!

I should have the next update available sometime tomorrow AM.  

Also, I am compiling the entire SH for posting in the new hosted area.  Along those lines...I have never zipped anything to send...any recommendations?  Yeah, I know, my computer ignorance is showing once again!

~ Old One

PS - I also have Acrobat...should I do it as a .pdf file?


----------



## Lela

*Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> I am compiling the entire SH for posting in the new hosted area.  Along those lines...I have never zipped anything to send...any recommendations?
> 
> ~ Old One *




Pray.


----------



## Old One

*Whadda Ya Think?*

Greetings All!

Along with half of the EN Board posters...I am thinking of submitting the *Faded Glory* setting to WOTC.  Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

~ Old One


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Great Idea, Old One, I really like your setting! However, you wouldn`t be able to present it in full glory, submission is supposed to be only one page long!


----------



## WSmith

If you are willing to give up your rights to the setting for $120,000, (I darn tootin' I would ) then go for it. 

Honestly, if you entered, I would be VERY disapointed if it didn't make it into the top 3, (even though I think you can take the title from Greenwood!  ) 

Funny I made that comment. I remember your talk about leaving the FR for something new and your own. How ironic would that be if Faded Glory was the successor to FR?


----------



## Lela

*We're rooting for you!*

At one time or another, I believe we've all mentioned how much of a hit it would be if you wrote a novel or published your campaign world Old One.  In fact, when I saw the anouncement, I immediatally decided to sudjest that you go for it.

As always, you've got my full support.

[Edit:  Just make sure WotC can't steal your ideas if you don't win.  I don't know why that occered to me, but it seems important all of a sudden.]


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Whadda Ya Think?*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings All!
> 
> Along with half of the EN Board posters...I am thinking of submitting the Faded Glory setting to WOTC.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!*




Check for copyrights.  Jewel cities and sooo...

But then: Go for it. Though I am not really sure if it's only the setting that makes me like your and Sepulchraves storyhours so much. The settings are great and well thought, but I got no idea how much you still got in your sleeve to shock your readers and players! Looking back though, I think it's tooooo much to submit! 

Man, how can they possibly think to put a *SETTING* on one page??? I think they know what they want and are looking for something that hits their ideas.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Re: Re: Whadda Ya Think?*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Man, how can they possibly think to put a SETTING on one page??? *





you use a VERY small font-size 

As for the topic: Go for it, Old One! They might very well be aware of many people actually liking not-too-much-magic-settings...

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist.


----------



## Corey II

*Re: Whadda Ya Think?*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings All!
> 
> Along with half of the EN Board posters...I am thinking of submitting the Faded Glory setting to WOTC.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ~ Old One *




I'm shocked you slowed down to ask. 

"Who Dares, Wins" and all that other military motivational  hoohaah.   Even the $20,000 would be a nice start for Young One's college fund.

Corey


----------



## Old One

*Submission...*

Thanks for all of the replies!

I just finished a couple of rough drafts...it is tough to get it all onto one page!  I plan on sending it off tomorrow.

Good luck to anyone else who is trying!

~ Old One


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

*Me too*

I'm going to enter, I figure worst case senario: I make it to the next cut and have to come up with 10 pages  

I hope you found a way to mention your economic model in the entry.


----------



## Lela

When (noit if) you make the next cut, be sure to mention the little quarks your towns and cities have.  You know, the lamp lighters for one (_Everburning Torch_).  WotC seems to like that kind of thing.


----------



## Darklone

And don't forget the economic system. And all the ties around the world. Things that make your setting look alive.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*

Thanks All!

I appreciate the recommendations!  The 1-page is entering final form after several drafts.  I hope to have in the mail late today or tomorrow AM.

I will post the next update after that!

~ Old One


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Best Wishes*

Old One,

Good luck with your Faded Glory submission.  I love the world!

Congrats on the "incoming gamer!"


----------



## Old One

*Re: Best Wishes*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> Good luck with your Faded Glory submission.  I love the world!
> 
> Congrats on the "incoming gamer!" *




P of H -

Thanks much!  I have farmed out the draft to a couple of folks whose opinions I value highly...I will review their comments and make some additional revisions.

We are giddy about the incoming gamer!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Kinda RBDMs annual review ?


----------



## Corey II

*Re: Re: Best Wishes*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We are giddy about the incoming gamer!
> 
> ~ Old One *




ha ha ha ha.....foolish mortal.

Hey Old Man, yer fingers gettin stiff?  My memory is.  If you don't get an update up soon, Tortise and I will be looking mighty blank this Sun.

Corey


----------



## Tortoise

*stares blankly*



			
				Corey II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ha ha ha ha.....foolish mortal.
> 
> Hey Old Man, yer fingers gettin stiff?  My memory is.  If you don't get an update up soon, Tortise and I will be looking mighty blank this Sun.
> 
> Corey *




Blinking ...

Um, where are we? How did we get here? Who or what is that {edited to avoid spoilers} making those noises?

No kidding Corey, I'm pretty good about remembering things, but it has been way too long between sessions. Even my dice are healing from lack of contact with the Table of Elemental Evil. Either that or their immunity is wearing off.

Could be good, could be bad.


----------



## Old One

*Smartpant(s)!*

Corey and Tortoise:

I will send _you two_ the update at the last possible moment to avoid you using it to plot against me!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*Re: Smartpant(s)!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Corey and Tortoise:
> 
> I will send you two the update at the last possible moment to avoid you using it to plot against me!
> 
> ~ Old One *




Hay!  What about us?!?


----------



## Old One

*Not to Worry...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hay!  What about us?!?     *




Lela -

I just had to give Corey and Tortoise a little ribbin!  Next update up by Wed. noon (I swear by Rose's Resurrection)!

~ Old One


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Maybe you can post your proposal here?


----------



## Old One

*Session 16 - Part Two*

Greetings All!  Sorry it has been so long, but I had to try my hand at winning the $120,000 prize !  When we last left our heroes, they had tracked the enemy wizard to a hideout in the sewers while attempting to rescue Drusilla.  Unfortunately, a cleverly disguised levered floor trap sent them sliding down a sharply angled stone passage in a tangle of bodies and limbs.  That is where we pick up the action…

*Of Bones and Marrow*

Lew finally rolled off Quintus’s back.  The sorcerer, eyes and mouth filled with muck, managed to roll to his side, gasping for air.  Lew’s lantern tumbled along beside them for a few grains, then shattered – spreading a trail of burning oil down the slime-covered tube they traveled.  Rowan, still holding onto Rosë’s inert form, tried desperately to arrest his descent…to no avail.

Gradually, the incline lessened and the quartet slid to a halt.  Lew, arm and shoulder burning from the strain of holding onto Sextus’s floating form, sighed as he released the bard to float two paces off the ground.  Rowan stood slowly, testing his body.  “Nothing broken.” He said to no one in particular.

Quintus succeeded in clear one eye and glanced about in the darkness.  ‘No,’ he thought, ‘it isn’t exactly dark.’

Patches of phosphorescent moss emitted a faint greenish-white glow, like that of a dying firefly.  Within a dozen turns of the minute glass, their eyes adjusted enough to take stock of their surrounding.  They stood on one side of an immense underground cavern.  A stone’s throw from the mouth of the slide that had deposited them lay the sandy shore of a lake.  Underwater moss growth gave the lake an eerie sheen.  

Sheer cliffs soared above them, disappearing at the apex of their sight, some 50 paces distant.  Flickering lights beckoned across the water and Rowan thought he could see the outline of a squat structure.  Hidden rivulets and waterfalls sent the sound of running water echoing through the vast chamber.

Lew made a half-hearted attempt to climb back up the slide tube, but quickly gave up.  Quintus reached out with his mind, searching.  His thoughts touched Severus and he felt the bird grow agitated at his master’s discomfort.  ‘Good, we are still within a third of a league!’

Quintus did his best to imprint the image of the cavern in his familiar’s mind.  ‘Seek us!’  He felt the osprey shake out his wings and take to the air.  Turning to the others, he said, “Well…what do we do…?”

His question trailed off as a deep thrumming sound, like the distant roar of a great waterfall, filled the cavern.  It lasted for several grains, stopped and then repeated twice.  Lew felt the sound penetrate his body through and through and it left him with a vague sense of unease.  From the looks of the others, the priest was sure they felt the same.  He spoke, “We must find shelter so I can rest and petition _Osirian_ for aid and miracles.”

A short discussion ensued and they decided to move left along the shoreline and find a place to camp before the magic holding Sextus aloft and Rowan’s enhanced strength faded.  Rowan’s first step was rewarded with a loud, dry snap.  Looking down, the ranger saw that his foot was in the center of a partially buried and now broken rib cage.  The hair rose on the back of his neck as he noticed numerous other bones – femurs, clavicles and skulls – protruding from the sand.

A quick search revealed dozens of skeletal remains, torn clothing and rotted gear.  Disturbingly, many of the bodies bore red sashes or headbands.  More disturbingly, many of the bones looked gnawed and many of the larger ones were split lengthwise; the marrow gone.  Rowan had seen the remains of deer that bears had ravaged with similar results.  “Something with a taste for men lives here,” he said slowly, “I hope it has eaten recently!”

The others nodded in silent agreement and they set off moving carefully through tumbled rocks and sand.  The going was difficult, due to the faint light, their caution and their burdens.  They noted that large, milky white fish with enormous eyes flitted through the shallows of the lake.  They also noted that several rocks had large quantities of skeletons from said fish strewn atop them.  At odd intervals, the deep thrumming sound echoed across the cavern, causing the party to jump each time.

They saw several crevices in the cliffside, but hasty examination showed fish skeletons and large amounts of animal droppings outside each one.  They pressed on until they found an area of raised rock with a small depression on one end about a quarter of the way around the lake.

“I think this is about as good as we are going to find,” Rowan said wearily.  “At least it is somewhat defensible.

The magic holding Sextus aloft ended and the younger Scipio floated gently down onto the rocks.  “You have no argument from me,” Quintus replied with a wry smile.

Lew’s nod made it unanimous and they settled in to make a semblance of a camp.  After eating and drinking sparingly, they decided on watch orders and Rowan stood first.  Quintus and Lew were asleep within thirty grains.  The enchantment strengthening the ranger’s limbs faded and a wave of weariness washed over Rowan.  Ten turns of the minute glass later, three pitches of soft snoring wafted from the raised rock.

Somewhere, in the dark recesses of the cavern, a guttural hooting sound echoed.  Another answered and the first pair was joined by a third.  Soon, a low chorus of hoots floated through the damp air of the cavern.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Return from the Dead*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*When the Judging is Done!*



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> *Maybe you can post your proposal here? *




Melkor,

I definitely will, as soon as round 1 is done!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

*Wuuuuzhahaa!*

An UPDATE!!!

What would they have paid for trancing elves... or alarm spells.... or bodyguards... guarding invisible stalkers... dogs...


----------



## Caliber

Hey Old One!

Sorry for being so quiet. Glad to see you here. You defintely have a chance at the create a world contest. I was going to suggest you post your entry after round 1 myself, but seeing as I was beat to it, just keep up the work.


----------



## Chairman_Kaga

Old One...

you are an evil, evil man!

A kindred spirit is so difficult to find.


----------



## Lela

Jeez!!!!!  What does it take to get some sleep around here?!?

I'm doing this to my party too.  The two Druids are all but wiped out and the group moans everytime someone shows up.  It really is fun.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Creepy*

Old One,

That is one creepy environment you dumped the party in.  Scary and yucky all at once!

I'd love to read the FG submission.


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> *Jeez!!!!!  What does it take to get some sleep around here?!?*




A wizard in my groups had to choose between buying Rope Trick OR Fireball and Dispel Magic. He chose Rope Trick. I guess he was right


----------



## Quickbeam

Old One:
Good luck on the Setting Contest submission, and thanks for giving us all an update to enjoy!  I look forward to the next installment soon, wherein we may discover what's hooting and creating all those bones .


----------



## Old One

*Re: Wuuuuzhahaa!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *An UPDATE!!!
> 
> What would they have paid for trancing elves... or alarm spells.... or bodyguards... guarding invisible stalkers... dogs... *




Darklone,

I normally don't make them roll CON checks for staying awake on watch, but it had been a rather difficult last few hours!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *Hey Old One!
> 
> Sorry for being so quiet. Glad to see you here. You defintely have a chance at the create a world contest. I was going to suggest you post your entry after round 1 myself, but seeing as I was beat to it, just keep up the work.  *




Caliber,

Thanks for the vote of confidence and thanks for stopping by.  It is probably the most difficult 1-page I have ever done!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*But of Course!*



			
				Chairman_Kaga said:
			
		

> *Old One...
> 
> you are an evil, evil man!
> 
> A kindred spirit is so difficult to find.
> 
> *




CK,

Fellow evil man and father-to-be, my thanks!  They have gone from the frying pan to the fire...so to speak.  But then, I get a little ahead of myself!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*A cohort of legionnaires...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Jeez!!!!!  What does it take to get some sleep around here?!?
> 
> I'm doing this to my party too.  The two Druids are all but wiped out and the group moans everytime someone shows up.  It really is fun. *




Lela,

And I kept trying to make the crevices and caves _very_ inviting...they just wouldn't bite!

~ Old One

PS - I am sorry it has taken so long to get the Church Knight up, but I have been waiting in-game for Lew to inquire about it.  The wait shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## Old One

*Re: Creepy*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> That is one creepy environment you dumped the party in.  Scary and yucky all at once!
> 
> I'd love to read the FG submission. *




P of H,

Thanks much...and it is about to get creepier.  I seem to be able to make this party quite paranoid...I just can't figure out why!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Not Quite There Yet...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A wizard in my groups had to choose between buying Rope Trick OR Fireball and Dispel Magic. He chose Rope Trick. I guess he was right  *




Darklone,

Unfortunately, _Quintus_, their main arcanist, doesn't have too many utility spells...a wizard sure would be nice right about now!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Update Coming...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One:
> Good luck on the Setting Contest submission, and thanks for giving us all an update to enjoy!  I look forward to the next installment soon, wherein we may discover what's hooting and creating all those bones . *




QB -

Thanks for stoppin' in!  We play again this weekend (after a 2.5 month break), so I have got to finish my updates before 2:00 PM EST on Sunday!

Let's just say that _they_ are fuzzy...but not very cute!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*It is Finished!*

Greetings All!

With a trembling hand, I placed my one and only Contest Submission in the mail to WOTC this afternoon.  I can't believe how much time I spent on this over the last week!

At least 10 drafts and rewrites, including a major one last night after WOTC tightened up some of their parameters on format.  What to put in to bring the _*Faded Glory*_ world to life and hook the Selection Committee?

I sent drafts out to several folks I trust for review and took their comments to heart.  If nothing else, it was a great exercise in self-editing!  

Best of luck to any faithful readers and lurkers that submitted...I will post my entry here when the 1st round is over!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Important Question...*

Greetings All!

In reading back through early SH installments, I noticed that I used to place more emphasis on some detail elements, particularly in describing combat.  I have gradually been moving towards more summary prose, leaving more to the readers imagination - but moving the action along quicker.

As the SH continues, would you prefer:

(1) More "Old Style"

(2) Continue with the "Newer Style"

(3) Who cares which style, just update already!

Thanks in advance!

~ Old One


----------



## Caliber

I have to vote for option 3. I happen to think that the style the story is written in is the one the author is the most comfortable with. So go with what you like. As long as you keep the updates up.  

As for the WoTC submission, I completely know what you mean. I have been pretty much 'done' for a few days now but I still haven't sent it off. I just keep changing things, one here one there. 

Good luck with the contest. I wonder if they will release the names of the top 10 or if it will be private contact only.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *I have to vote for option 3. I happen to think that the style the story is written in is the one the author is the most comfortable with. So go with what you like. As long as you keep the updates up.
> 
> As for the WoTC submission, I completely know what you mean. I have been pretty much 'done' for a few days now but I still haven't sent it off. I just keep changing things, one here one there.
> 
> Good luck with the contest. I wonder if they will release the names of the top 10 or if it will be private contact only. *




Caliber -

Thanks for the comments and good luck on your submission...it would really be great to see someone from EN World win!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Nah, it would be strange to see someone else win! 

Thumbs up for Faded Glory!


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A wizard in my groups had to choose between buying Rope Trick OR Fireball and Dispel Magic. He chose Rope Trick. I guess he was right  *




That won't even work in my campaign.  They are in a major life-and-death situation for NPC children.  They have to keep going.  And it's all their own choice (they know ways to keep the kids going but don't want to risk it).

Very entertaining to watch a normal Random encounter freak them out.



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *PS - I am sorry it has taken so long to get the Church Knight up, but I have been waiting in-game for Lew to inquire about it. The wait shouldn't be much longer!*




Wow, I didn't expect you to even have it as a priority right now.  With all of the big things you've got going on (grandfather, baby, contest), that are beyond important.  It's rather stunning that you're even keeping it in mind.

Don't worry, they are currently running through the forest and won't show up at a Temple to Tyr for a while (two RL weeks or so).  Work on the important stuff, I can wait.


----------



## Darklone

Lela, where's YOUR storyhour ?


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Lela, where's YOUR storyhour ? *




Well, we've already had two sessions.  And there are problems with PC continuity because of how unstable my player's mothers are (teen group).  Not to mention that the PC currently at the forfront went to Italy a week earlier than he should have.

While _I_ think that it's a good story, the fact that players keep disapearing can create a problem when written.

But, hay, if there's still some interest, I'll see what I can do about typing something up.

P.S.
I should also note that this is the first campaign I've DMed that wasn't a one shot.  Really it's a test for when I can get settled down and do the one I've been planning.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*My Vote*

Old One, I tend to agree on option 3.  

However, let your conscience be your guide.  If you feel you're having to leave out details that you consider interesting or important, I'd say feel free to break up the story hour post into two or more installments.  Both Nemm and PCat have experimented with this, and I think to good effect.


----------



## Old One

*Re: My Vote*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Old One, I tend to agree on option 3.
> 
> However, let your conscience be your guide.  If you feel you're having to leave out details that you consider interesting or important, I'd say feel free to break up the story hour post into two or more installments.  Both Nemm and PCat have experimented with this, and I think to good effect. *




P of H,

Thanks for the "vote"...I might try to break up my posts a little more, but I have such limited writing time that installments tend to be "info dumps" !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Guess What Happened Last Session...*

Greetings All!

*Session 16* Finale is coming....and we had *Session 17* yesterday (our first since *APRIL 7th!*).  Some very _interesting_ developments including dancing shades, tubes of goo and a fall into a very large "pit"!

More to come...

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

Looking forward to the next instalment, as always. 

I did like the short byplay with the familiar, since they often get forgotten in the heat of the moment.

Best of luck with the competition too! I'm hoping to squeeze my submission in under the deadline, but might not make it (too much Real Life!)

Cheers


----------



## Quickbeam

** I'll vote with those who've already chimed in and say #3.  Your storytelling voice (current style and/or old style) is excellent, and more than anything else is what keeps your readers coming back for more.  I'm in the process of reading a book by Stephen King called _On Writing_, wherein he details the concepts and tools he deems most critical to good storytelling.  Number one on that list is following your own voice and using your own vocabulary...in other words, doing what comes naturally and not forcing things.  You excel at this Old One.

** Once again, good luck on the Setting Contest entry, and same goes to Caliber!

** Can't wait for the update...

** Finally, I may (and I stress _may_) be starting a Story Hour in the coming weeks.  Three sessions ago, I began keeping a Player's Journal of our party's activities from my PC's perspective.  I did this as a form of record keeping and entertainment more than anything else (my character is a self-agrandizing, mischievious, clever little gnome), but the mock journal entires been well received by my group.  Thus, I'm considering them as the possible genesis of my own little Story Hour.


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Guess What Happened Last Session...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings All!
> 
> Session 16 Finale is coming....and we had Session 17 yesterday (our first since APRIL 7th!).  Some very interesting developments including dancing shades, tubes of goo and a fall into a very large "pit"!*




CR11 pit?


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Faded Glory Addict*

/camera focuses on corpselike aparition/

...sorry for whispering, but i grew too weak to do more... 
...i need an update, else i cannot sleep for the next weeks... 

PLEASE! UPDATE! NOW! 

*moan desperately*


----------



## Old One

*Session 16 - Part Three*

Ask and you shall recieve!

*Return from the Dead*

Rowan stirred restlessly, then started awake.  He had been dreaming of mutton and potato stew and baked peach pie; one served by Drusilla Cassuvius and the other served by Maxima Scipio.  Both were wearing smiles and little else.  A _hoot_ echoed through the cavern and the ranger drove the dreams from his head and focused his thoughts.

Lew and Quintus slept soundly in the small depression.  His sword whispered from its sheath when he realized no one was on watch.  He peered over the rim of the stone bowl, straining to see into the faint whitish-green haze.  “We’re lucky we’re still alive,” he grumped as he woke the others with his toe.  It took his conscious companions several moments to orient themselves, and then the familiar routine settled in.

Lew checked the prone forms of Sextus and Rosë, opened his prayer book and began his morning duties to _Osirian_.  Quintus checked the perimeter, then sat and closed his eyes in meditation.  Rowan prepared some trail rations and kept watch.

Within half a turn of the hourglass, a series of bluish-white auroras flared atop the stone and the companions huddled close as a somber Rosë related his near-death experience _(DM’s Note: See Rose at Deathsgate for an explanation)_.  Amazed silence followed for several grains, then Lew said, “Truly _Osirian_ has smiled upon you my friend.  Perhaps now you will find time to learn more of the Lightbringer!”

Rosë nodded in agreement, although he couldn’t recall seeing anything of _Osirian_ in his vision!  The others clapped the Brigante on his shoulder and back, welcoming him home with heartfelt words and broad grins.  Their celebration was disturbed by the sound of a rock clattering down the cliffside a spear’s throw away.  Hooting followed the fading echoes of the loose stone.

“Something is out there,” said Rowan, fingering his hilt nervously.  “I think we’d best be away as soon as possible.  Lew’s favors from _Osirian_ have only gone so far and we shouldn’t risk fight if we can avoid it!”

Their gear was stowed in record time and they resumed their journey towards the dim structure they had seen before.  A dozen hoots floated down from the sheer walls of the cavern before they had gone a hundred paces.  Lew caught a glimpse of silvery fur to his left and Rosë called a warning from behind a grain or two later.  “They are behind us!”

“And in front!” Rowan called through gritted teeth as a quartet of shapes loped across their line of advance, hopping from rock to rock with practiced ease.  The ranger exchanged his gladius for his Sythian horse bow and nocked an arrow.

“Hold for a moment,” Quintus said softly.  The others halted and spared a glance at him.  “Can we make the building?”

While his brother was speaking, Sextus noted the creatures stopped and cocked their heads as if listening.  A slightly wet snuffling sound issued from one, as it tasted the air.  The younger Scipio filed that information away.

“I don’t want to get caught in the open…I say we make a break for it,” replied Rowan.

Rapid agreement was followed by rapid action.  With Rowan in the lead and Rosë trailing, the party clambered over the rocks as quickly as they dared.  Weapon hilts and armor buckles scrapped against rock, ringing like tiny metallic bells.  A dozen heads snapped in their direction and a low roar of hoots flooded the cavern, echoing of wall and water.

Several of the creatures dashed in closer, and then sprang away from the party again, hooting furiously.  Rowan saw they were covered in coarse silver fur and bore black and red markings on elongated snouts.  Small, milky-white eyes, large tufted ears and formidable ivory fangs graced their heads.  Their limbs were knotted with muscles, although back legs were shorter than the front.  A reddish-colored tail trailed behind and they stopped from time to time, standing erect to reveal taloned forepaws.

The hooting sounds were almost deafening as more of the creatures streamed down from the rock cliffs and bounded towards the party.  Sextus counted at least a score flitting back and forth among the rocks, pressing closer.  “We are going to have to run for it!” Quintus’s call rose above the din.

The others needed no urging.

Rowan angled toward the rapidly approaching structure, now revealed as a domed edifice on a small peninsula jutting out into the lake.  A small outbuilding was closest to the party and they broke into a run as they exited the rocks onto a narrow sandy swale.  A chilling roar erupted behind them.

Quintus threw a glance over his shoulder as he raced for the outbuilding, which was taking shape as a small gatehouse.  A huge form, easily twice the size of the other creatures, emerged from the shadows.  It stood erect and repeated its challenge, pounding on its massive chest with clawed fists.  The other creatures took up the call and hopped onto the swale, forming a rough, concave line.  On the third roar, the silvery mass charged.

“_Osirian’s_ light,” breathed Lew, “there must be two score of them!”

Rowan reached the outbuilding and hurled himself against the large door.  His shoulder crunched into solid stone, but he felt the portal give slightly.  “Rosë!” He called desperately, “I need your help!”

The young barbarian leapt forward to add his strength to Rowan’s.  Quintus, Sextus and Lew clustered in a tight knot before the door, weapons and spells ready.  Quintus, his mind strangely detached from his pounding heart, compared the pace of the rapidly closing creatures with the agonizingly slow progress of Rowan and Rosë.

“We aren’t going to make it…”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: An Ancient Mystery*

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

I've been pretty busy lately but I'm caught up on your Story Hour again, Old One (the tons of replies you get from others and your willingness to respond to nearly all of them makes for an intimidating "Replies" count).  I'm loving it as always.

The location and atmosphere where the party is currently located is ultra creepy.  And the fact that it all started as a "three hour tour" into the sewers gives it an excellent air of desperation.  I'm anxious to figure out what their nastly assailants are and what the "ancient mystery" is.

In short, I'm excited to see what comes next.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Session 16 - Part Three*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Ask and you shall recieve!
> ...
> To Be Continued…
> 
> Next: An Ancient Mystery
> 
> ~ Old One *




Ok, now Dougal got one, can I have one too? 

*HOOTHOOT*


----------



## Old One

*Session 16 (Part Four)*

Ask and you shall recieve!

*An Ancient Mystery*

The hooting horde was less than 20 paces distant when a loud thrumming sound washed over the companions like a wave, sweeping outward from the building.  The noise stopped the charge in its tracks as the creatures clapped their paws over their ears and howled.  The large one stumbled forward, features drawn back in a rictus of pain, like a man fighting against a powerful tide.  The thrum issued forth again and half the attackers collapsed on the sand, writhing and whimpering.  The third peal sent the silvery troop fleeing back into the rocks.

The largest one halted for a moment, grimacing from lingering pain, cast a baleful eye at the party.  Quintus shuddered from the unspoken implication and quickly followed his friends as the entry door finally yielded to the combined efforts of Rowan and Rosë.  Strains of mournful hooting floated after them.

They passed through the gatehouse and onto a broad bridge as the last, faint echoes of the thrumming noise faded.  The structure, which had looked fairly small from a distance, was much more imposing close up.  Quintus noted that the smooth gray stone was perfectly fitted and it _felt_ old...even ancient.  Several wide, shallow steps supported an enormous pair of charcoal-colored doors.  A reflective band of stone around the doors bore numerous deeply etched runes.

Lew and Sextus studied the runes for several turns of the minute glass, trying to decipher their meaning or at least glean a clue as to their origin.  Neither had any specific expertise, but they agreed on a hunch by simple process of elimination.  The massive doors responded to firm hand pressure and swung inward, revealing a large, D-shaped chamber.  They stepped onto the smooth, highly polished floor and paused in wonder.

The party stood at the curved midpoint of the “D”.  The unblemished flagstones swirled with varying shades of gray and white.  Six delicate flying columns of turned and fluted stone soared to the apex of the high, domed ceiling 20 paces above.  Soft purple glowstones adorned the columns at regular intervals, bathing the room in a subdued, violet light.  The inward curving walls were draped with intricate tapestries woven in complex geomorphic patterns.

Directly across the chamber, atop three broad steps, stood another set of metal doors.  The area around the portal was inlaid with more runes and accented by intricate stone scrollwork.  High-arched passageways exited to the left and right along the vertical axis of the “D”.  Quintus marveled at the quality of the craftsmanship.  “Makes Glynden’s walls look like they were erected by three drunken gnolls,” he said under his breath.

They decided to take the right-hand hallway and found way lit by glowstones and that it curved left after a short distance.  They found a stunning statue atop a low pedestal guarding the turn.  The features were so life-like; it looked like the construct could almost draw breath.  Lew, Rowan, Quintus and Sextus stared in amazement at the squat, broad-shouldered figure, while Rosë scratched his head.

“Dwarves!” Whispered Sextus and Lew in unison, their earlier guess confirmed.

A heavy cloak concealed much of the statue’s clothing, but _lorica segmentata_ and a huge two-handed hammer were visible.  The craggy face and braided beard reflected remarkable detail.  They examined it closely, but did not touch it, fearing unknown magic.

They pressed on, passing through a heavy curtain of embroidered purple velvet and entering a chamber measuring eight paces across by ten deep.  Another curtain hung opposite the one the companions entered through and the convex ceiling curled seven or eight paces above their heads.  Two more statues, four plush divans and numerous tapestries occupied the room.

The carved figures were as detailed as the first, although the features clearly represented different subjects.  Both wore robes and carried great tomes.  Battle scenes and pastoral landscapes leapt from the needlework and the images seemed to move as the party walked through the room.

_(DM’s Note: If you ever visit the National Gallery in Washington, DC, - there is a painting in the Dutch/Flemish Masters area of a little boy.  The painting's eyes follow you around the gallery so it always seems to be staring right at you…quite unnerving!)_

The party pushed on, taking care not to disturb anything.  They found a mirror passageway on the far side of the second purple drape, one that curved to the left and contained another silent sentinel.  They exited the hall into the lower right hand corner of another large chamber.  While not as imposing as the entry hall, it was nearly as big.  Flying stone columns supported a domed ceiling 15 paces up and most of Nan’s Tavern would fit easily in the room.

Two small, ornate doors flanked a huge, floor-to-ceiling tapestry along the right wall.  A twin to the passage the stood in pierced the far wall and magnificent double doors were centered on the left wall.  These details were noted in passing, as the shimmering oversized statue of a dwarf bearing a huge ax and pointing towards the tapestry dominated the middle of the room.

Sextus thought the features resembled those of the first statue they encountered and Rosë’s gazed hungrily at the axe.  “I am going to see if any of this is magical,” Quintus announced.

He completed the minor cantrip and turned toward the statue just in time to see it ripple and bleed away, leaving a two pace high, broad shouldered replica in its place.  The figure’s eyes blazed as it thrust a fist towards the party and shouted arcane words of power in a strange tongue.  Quintus barely had enough time to think, ‘Uh-oh’, before being engulfed…

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Assassins?*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Long Time, No See...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *I've been pretty busy lately but I'm caught up on your Story Hour again, Old One (the tons of replies you get from others and your willingness to respond to nearly all of them makes for an intimidating "Replies" count).  I'm loving it as always.
> 
> The location and atmosphere where the party is currently located is ultra creepy.  And the fact that it all started as a "three hour tour" into the sewers gives it an excellent air of desperation.  I'm anxious to figure out what their nastly assailants are and what the "ancient mystery" is.
> 
> In short, I'm excited to see what comes next.  Keep up the good work! *




'Course, I am just as guilty!

Good to see ya, Rel, and thanks for the comments.  Life (and death, perhaps) is about to get _very_ interesting for our heroes.  

Sorry to see you will be closing up shop of FG for a while, but I look forward to reading your new adventures!

~ Old One


----------



## Lazybones

Ah, a double-dose of Faded Glory updates today.   While it may tarnish your RBDM title just a tad to let the battered crew finally rest and regain spells, I imagine carrying Sextus and Rose around for all that time had to be getting a bit old.  

Nice set up with the apes (if that's what they were)... now I'm wondering what had the power to drive them off so easily.  

Hope today's bounty means regular updates for a while... 

Thanks, Old One!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Fights! we want to see fights!

The white ape-creatures reminded me of the film Congo, the intelligent carnivorous white man-eating apes which defended the ancient temple. I wonder if the big guy will be making a comeback?

The idea of an "oversize dwarf" is a humorous one. I'm left wondering whether the statues are beautifully carved or flesh turned to stone... I'd certainly be worrying about that a little if I were the party.

I've forgotten much of your background, but by implication are dwarves rarely seen?

...and does quintus recognise the spell being cast?

Cheers


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Ah, a double-dose of Faded Glory updates today.   While it may tarnish your RBDM title just a tad to let the battered crew finally rest and regain spells, I imagine carrying Sextus and Rose around for all that time had to be getting a bit old.
> 
> Nice set up with the apes (if that's what they were)... now I'm wondering what had the power to drive them off so easily.
> 
> Hope today's bounty means regular updates for a while...
> 
> Thanks, Old One! *




LB -

Great to see you!  I need to get caught up on Book V...

Anyway, don't get used to the x2 updates, but I do plan on much more regular updates now.  Part of the reason things we so streched out was that we had a 2-month RL game break...but we played last weekend, so everything is back on track!

Check back soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Oversize Dwarves (tee, hee)...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Fights! we want to see fights!
> 
> The white ape-creatures reminded me of the film Congo, the intelligent carnivorous white man-eating apes which defended the ancient temple. I wonder if the big guy will be making a comeback?
> 
> The idea of an "oversize dwarf" is a humorous one. I'm left wondering whether the statues are beautifully carved or flesh turned to stone... I'd certainly be worrying about that a little if I were the party.
> 
> I've forgotten much of your background, but by implication are dwarves rarely seen?
> 
> ...and does quintus recognise the spell being cast?
> 
> Cheers *




Alex, 

How was the Golden Jubilee?  Fights are coming...soon, very soon!  Actually, all of the statues were normal dwarf size, except for the last one...that was x2 size.

With regards to background, a living dwarf has not been seen in the last 150 years (although the Khazardyn - or _dwarf-blooded_ are still around).

If Quintus survives...

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

*Re: Oversize Dwarves (tee, hee)...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alex,
> 
> How was the Golden Jubilee?   *




OT, but - Fantastic. On two consecutive days one MILLION people converged on London for the free concerts, the pageants, the flypast. During that time there were only four arrests - everyone was SO good natured. First time in a long time where it made one proud to be British 

There was a tremendous community spirit across the country - numerous street parties where whole roads were closed off and all the neighbours had a big party together with bunting across the houses. Earlier in the year the nay-sayers had anticipated a big flop, and pundits were saying that "nobody really wanted a monarchy any more". How wrong they were!

Good old Queen 

... and now you will be returned to your scheduled programme...

Cheers


----------



## Darklone

Long live the whatever-as-long-as-it-makes-us-feel -special 

Old One: Great updates. Dougal and me gonna try that one more often! 

Btw: do you send the players home with similar cliffhangers? If I would have done that to mine, they couldn't have worked for a whole week!


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Oversize Dwarves (tee, hee)...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There was a tremendous community spirit across the country - numerous street parties where whole roads were closed off and all the neighbours had a big party together with bunting across the houses. Earlier in the year the nay-sayers had anticipated a big flop, and pundits were saying that "nobody really wanted a monarchy any more". How wrong they were!
> 
> Cheers *




No one in America.  You'll be happy to know that whenever someone mentions England, I immediatlly think of the Queen.

Darklone:  Do you still want me to try and do a Story Hour?  I think I might be able to find some time for it.


Oh, and by the way, what's "bunting"?  Or do I even want to know?


----------



## Darklone

Lela: storyhour yes. I think I'll manage another one yet!


----------



## Plane Sailing

*Re: Re: Re: Oversize Dwarves (tee, hee)...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, and by the way, what's "bunting"?   *




Guess which!

A) Strings with lots of little flags attached.

B) An ancient medieval tradition where sheeps bladders are filled with a sweet stuffing and hurled from house to house; it mustn't touch the ground.

C) a form of flirting in public.

D) [removed at the request of Erics Grandmother]


----------



## Rel

I really, Really, REALLY wish it was "B"!

Really.


----------



## Lela

What's the difference between B and C?


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> *What's the difference between B and C? *




Flirting in public for halforcs. That's B.

C is for discriminated races such as humans.


----------



## Valgrath

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Flirting in public for halforcs. That's B.
> *




Valgrath only do B is he really interested in girl.  Use goat bladder for other girls.


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Oversize Dwarves (tee, hee)...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Guess which!
> 
> A) Strings with lots of little flags attached.
> 
> B) An ancient medieval tradition where sheeps bladders are filled with a sweet stuffing and hurled from house to house; it mustn't touch the ground.
> 
> C) a form of flirting in public.
> 
> D) [removed at the request of Erics Grandmother] *




P_S -

You forgot the _real_ answer...(E) All of the Above...

You see, *Bunting* is string with lots of little flags attached that is used to tie up the sheep's bladders filled with sweet stuffing.  The earliest recorded record of the "bunt tossing" pastime (taking its name from the string) occurs in a fragment of an Anglo-Saxon book, found in Northumbria and dated c. 701 AD.

The practice was most often associated with the "bunt tossing" was for couples to send secret messages to each other under the noses of over-protective parents.  Northumbrian girls would weave messages with the bunting and young men would hide small gifts in the sweet stuffing.

This type of public flirting often led to the final meaning of bunting, which public decorum prevents us from mentioning here!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*WOW!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> P_S -
> 
> You forgot the real answer...(E) All of the Above...
> 
> You see, Bunting is string with lots of little flags attached that is used to tie up the sheep's bladders filled with sweet stuffing.  The earliest recorded record of the "bunt tossing" pastime (taking its name from the string) occurs in a fragment of an Anglo-Saxon book, found in Northumbria and dated c. 701 AD.
> 
> The practice was most often associated with the "bunt tossing" was for couples to send secret messages to each other under the noses of over-protective parents.  Northumbrian girls would weave messages with the bunting and young men would hide small gifts in the sweet stuffing.
> 
> This type of public flirting often led to the final meaning of bunting, which public decorum prevents us from mentioning here!
> 
> ~ Old One *




Wow.  You are a geneis.  That is almost as good as the _Everburning Torch_ guild.

I assume that this will be one of the next things to appear in your camaign?  Rowan could "string" both women along this way.


----------



## Darklone

*Re: WOW!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Wow.  You are a geneis.  That is almost as good as the Everburning Torch guild.
> 
> I assume that this will be one of the next things to appear in your camaign?  Rowan could "string" both women along this way.  *




Goatbladder.... Duh! 

Where's the next bunting, PS?

Lela: If Rowan would do that, they would probably hang him with it... If he survives Quintus reaction!


----------



## Old One

*Re: WOW!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow.  You are a geneis.  That is almost as good as the Everburning Torch guild.
> 
> I assume that this will be one of the next things to appear in your camaign?  Rowan could "string" both women along this way.  *




Lela,

Thanks!  I don't know about genius...maybe just a penchant for creative manipulation of mundane facts!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: WOW!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Goatbladder.... Duh!
> 
> Where's the next bunting, PS?
> 
> Lela: If Rowan would do that, they would probably hang him with it... If he survives Quintus reaction! *




Darklance,

I can imagine that the Scipio Bros. might take a dim view of Rowan stringing their sister Maxima along and, of course, they still have to _find_ Drusilla!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

*Re: Re: WOW!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela,
> 
> Thanks!  I don't know about genius...
> ~ Old One *




Easy there, Old One.  He called you a "geneis", which (as everybody knows) comes from a native american tongue and means "White man who has too much time on his hands but won't for much longer because he'll have a baby and then he will be sleep deprived and really feel like an 'Old One'".

Those native american languages really pack a lot of meaning into two sylables, huh?


----------



## Old One

*Quite Correct...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Easy there, Old One.  He called you a "geneis", which (as everybody knows) comes from a native american tongue and means "White man who has too much time on his hands but won't for much longer because he'll have a baby and then he will be sleep deprived and really feel like an 'Old One'".
> 
> Those native american languages really pack a lot of meaning into two sylables, huh?  *




Rel -

Your perception is flawless!  In my haste to bask in the adoring accolades of the masses, I overlooked the real meaning of Lela's post.  In truth, my limited free time will vanish in about 7.5 months...come on, WOTC contest!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Lela: storyhour yes. I think I'll manage another one yet! *




Your wish is my command.  After that whole shoe thing how could I say no?


----------



## Darklone

*Killing page 2!!!*

BUMPedihooo!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks for Rescuing Me!*

Darklone,

Thanks for the rescue from the dreaded page 2!  Hellish week and work, plus I am trying to integrate a major new element to the campaign.  It is top secret...but will be revealed soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

Wha?

I thought this was merely a cunning plan to allow readers to catch up on sections II-VI 

Cheers


----------



## Darklone

A new player????????? Your wife plays Drusilla?


----------



## Lela

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Wha?
> 
> I thought this was merely a cunning plan to allow readers to catch up on sections II-VI
> 
> Cheers *




They've played once since April.  This will (hopfully) be your only chance to catch up.


----------



## Valavien

So Old One, when are you going to run a FG Campaign with Never Winter Nights for your loyal readers?


----------



## Old One

*Rats!  Foiled again!*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Wha?
> 
> I thought this was merely a cunning plan to allow readers to catch up on sections II-VI
> 
> Cheers *




Darn it, Alex...

I can't get anything past you!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*That would be a stretch...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *A new player????????? Your wife plays Drusilla? *




Darklone,

Love of FRPG is one of the few qualities my wife does *not* possess!  An truce exists in our home...I play once a month and she doesn't give me any cr@p about it!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Darn Boards!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They've played once since April.  This will (hopfully) be your only chance to catch up.   *




I was all set to get the finale of *Session 16* up, but the boards failed to cooperate...disk at work, me at home...c'mon Monday (just for the update, of course).

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Funny thing, that...*



			
				Valavien said:
			
		

> *So Old One, when are you going to run a FG Campaign with Never Winter Nights for your loyal readers?   *




Valavien, 

How things "doun unda"?  Sorry, just caught a snippet of the Crocodile Hunter on TV.

My old gaming group from Charlotte, NC is asking me about running one for our old campaign...problem is, I don't have the time to figure out how to do it!

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*2nd Try*

updateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdate!

Me want one! ;o)

Have a nice week, folks!

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Old One

*Session 16 (Part Five)*

Greetings All!

Fairly short update this time...

I am busy working on the first installment for *Session 17* wherein an ancient mystery is expanded and expounded upon!

Without further ado...

*Assassins?*

A shimmering, translucent cocoon of force encased Lew, Quintus, Rosë and Rowan, completely immobilizing them.  Only Sextus fought the effect off, although the effort left him reeling.  The materialized dwarf, eyes flashing with fire, thundered, “So!  They dost more assassins to kill me!  Moradin’s curse be upon thee!  Soon thou shalt join the others!”

The speech bore an archaic pattern, stiff and formal.  The dwarf stepped forward, raising his hand again.  A nimbus of soft purple light played around his fist – another spell was coming.  Any surprise felt by the party was not reflected in the frozen features of Lew, Quintus, Rosë and Rowan.  Sextus, thinking quickly, unslung his hand harp and began to play.

The words of power flowing from the dwarf’s mouth stumbled, and then halted.  Lew felt as though he was watching everything through the bottom of a glass ale mug, but he noted the dwarf’s hands fall to his side.

Sextus, suppressing a small tremor of fear in his voice, began to sing.  His deep baritone echoed from the vaulted ceiling.  His music and words encouraged calm and reasoned discourse.

“Why doth they send a minstrel with the assassins?  That is passing odd!” The dwarf mumbled to himself.

“No!  Mine enemies attempt a foul trick, disguised with sweet words!  I will send thee to oblivion!”  The fist, pulsating with purple power, came up again.

Sextus redoubled his efforts.  Soothing words flew from his lips, carried by music akin to a child’s lullaby.  The dwarf faltered again, ranting.  He seemed to be battling some inner force for control.  He shook his head violently and roared incoherently, raising his hand a third time.

Just then, the thrumming noise washed over the chamber.  The encased party members felt it vibrate up through their prisons, threatening to shake the teeth from their heads.  Sextus staggered, missing a chord, his voice faltering.  The dwarf clapped his hands to his temples and screamed soundlessly, gnashing his teeth.  Spittle splashed from his mouth and down his beard.

The second and third waves came quickly and Quintus felt as if his whole body would explode in pieces by the time the third arrived.  Sextus spoke first as the echoes faded.

“We are not enemies.  We come as friends.  Please hear us out!”

The dwarf looked up, his face a mask of pain.  The fire in his eyes had subsided to a smoldering ember.  “Get thee gone from here…flee now, or thou shalt know true and everlasting pain!”

With that, the dwarf turned and passed through the door opposite from the one they had entered.  Perhaps it was a trick of the soft light, but it looked to Sextus as if the dwarf’s feet never touched the floor.  Rowan shuddered in his cocoon…the dwarf passed right _through_ the door!

The danger ended, at least for the moment, Sextus saw to his friends.  After several turns of the minute glass, the covering hardened and became brittle.  Ten turns later, everyone was free.  Quintus looked around at everyone.  Fear and wonder were reflected in each face.  “That was…interesting.”

The looks his companions exchanged elevated the sorcerer’s comment to understatement of the year!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: The Mystery Deepens*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*The Magic Touch!*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *updateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdateupdate!
> 
> Me want one! ;o)
> 
> Have a nice week, folks!
> 
> Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist *




Dougal, 

You just have that magic "update" touch!

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam

A Lovely FG update and dwarves with spittle running down their beards -- it is a fine day indeed !


----------



## Dawn

<My old gaming group from Charlotte, NC is asking me about running one for our old campaign...>

Wait!  Another group in Charlotte?  How do I get in touch with these people?

Fantastic story!  Keep it coming.


----------



## Darklone

Some posts lost due to the boards change...

Well, Old One, if I ask for another update, do I get one this time too ?


----------



## Old One

*Alright!  A Charlottean!*



			
				Dawn said:
			
		

> *<My old gaming group from Charlotte, NC is asking me about running one for our old campaign...>
> 
> Wait!  Another group in Charlotte?  How do I get in touch with these people?
> 
> Fantastic story!  Keep it coming. *




Dawn,

Thanks for stoppin' in!  How's my old home town?  I appreciate your comments on the story hour.

My old gaming group is a great bunch.  We game pretty steady from 1991-2000.  There are 5 core players and 1-2 occassional players.  I manage to get back down 1/quarter on business for a guest shot with my old PC or to run my old FR campaign.

I don't know if they are looking for any new players, but you can contact the current DM (Chad) at ctarlton@hotmail.com.  He is pretty busy, so you might have to try him a couple of times before he answers.  Just tell him "Phil" sent you!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*No Soup for You!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Some posts lost due to the boards change...
> 
> Well, Old One, if I ask for another update, do I get one this time too ? *




Darklone,

Sorry, my friend!  Slammed at work right now on multiple projects.  I may get a chance to get the next installment up on Friday, after our July 4th holiday!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Let me just ask, what the heck spell was that?  It became brittle?  I just gotta know.

Great update Old One.


----------



## Fade

(snipped)


----------



## Lela

Fade said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Snip
> 
> 
> 
> *




Wow.  You can pull it out now.


----------



## Old One

*Sorry It Took So Long...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Let me just ask, what the heck spell was that?  It became brittle?  I just gotta know.
> 
> Great update Old One. *




Since Quintus blew his _Spellcraft_ roll...

It was actually a spell (not psionics...I don't even own the Psionics book).  I often throw in sensory affects for spells just to make them more fun!

~ Old One

PS - E-mail me offline and I will tell you which spell it was!


----------



## Old One

*Not Quite, But...*



			
				Fade said:
			
		

> *Possible spoiler for Old One's players
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ectoplasmic Cocoon. Psi power. Powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: damn, that tag doesn't work here.) *




Fade,

Thanks for droppin' in!  See the answer to Lela above...now I am curious, however, and will have to check out that Psi Power!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Tonight's Session...*

Greetings All!

I know that I am now a full session behind (*Session 17*), but tonight's session  - *Session 18* - was a doozy!  Another character death, a running three-sided battle, possession, flame strikes, negative energy bursts and the beginnings of a rematch!

I have a very busy week this week and will be going out o' town on Friday for almost a week, but I will try to get an update or two in before I go...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Tonight's Session...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *I know that I am now a full session behind ...
> 
> I have a very busy week this week and will be going out o' town ...*




This is going to be a typical Old One cliffhanger! 

TEASERS!


----------



## Old One

*Session 17 (Part One)*

*The Mystery Deepens*

Shaken, but undeterred, the party followed the strange dwarf through the door.  They found passages and rooms that mirrored those they had already traveled through.  More statuary, more tapestries, more divans.  Their course returned them to the majestic entry hall.  After a short discussion, they moved up the shallow steps to the large double doors and pushed.

The doors slid open noiselessly on oiled hinges and revealed a soaring chamber.  Four massive pillars supported a domed roof fifty or sixty paces above the floor.  A massive statue, forty paces high, commanded the center of the room.  The statue reflected dwarven features and radiated solemn strength.  Sextus whistled between his teeth, “Impressive!”

They entered slowly and all _felt_ a presence in the room.  Quintus approached the statue and reached out a tentative hand.  He jerked his hand back quickly after his fingertips brushed the surface.  “It is warm to the touch!”

Sextus and Rowan followed the sorcerer’s lead, but Rosë and Lew hung back.  The young barbarian struggled to understand the immensity of everything in the place and Lew was reluctant to lay hands on an idol to an unknown power.  _‘Probably Moradin,’_ the priest thought to himself, _‘but better safe than sorry!’_

They noted some manner of balcony ten paces up.  “Looks like there’s a second level,” Rowan called.

Quintus, mentally redrawing the floor plan in his head, responded, “The two doors in the large tapestry room…that’s probably how we get up there.”

The other’s nodded and moved towards a smaller, but no less ornate, set of double doors across from the one’s they had entered.  Rowan pushed them open to reveal the room with the huge floor-to-ceiling tapestry.  “Left or right?”

“Left.”

The ranger nodded and moved forward, the rest of the party trailing behind.  Sextus paused and placed a solidus at the statues feet, mentally making an offering.  He lingered for a moment to see if anything happened, then hurried after the others.  

The portal opened inward, revealing steep stairs heading up.  The stairs turned right, then ended on a small landing.  Broader stairs continued up to the right to a larger landing and a set of metal double doors.  Rowan pushed the doors open and was greeted by a horrific sight.

The chamber was thirty paces across and fifteen deep.  A heavy purple curtain covered the far wall and numerous tapestries, sconces and candelabras adorned the perimeter of the room.  The normalcy of the décor contrasted sharply with the macabre dance that occupied the rest of the room.  Two score cadavers, in various states of decay, whirled about the room in a crazed waltz.  Their limbs flailed, waving weapons wildly as they swirled to and fro.

One passed close by the door, a decaying gladius sweeping out.  The blade flicked across Rowan’s forearm and seemed to pass _through_ his flesh.  The ranger cried out and stumbled back.  He pulled his sleeve up, revealing a glowing white mark.  “It burns!” he gasped.

Rowan felt a bit of his essence leak away from the wound and slumped slightly.  He looked at the others, genuine fear reflected in his eyes.  “We have to cross that?”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Dance of the Dead*

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Yippeee, update!

Why walking dead if you can have them dancing? Great scene, Old One!

Quintus donated a whole solidus? He's got wealthy lately? Or generous? Or simply anxious?


----------



## Tortoise

It was a mind-boggling session. I had to pause and roll a couple of self-inflicted wisdom checks for Rowan to determine a course of action for situations.

Being exposed to a couple of miracles in under 48 hours time on top of all the hardship and danger has got him thinking they are working directly for Osirian & company, and thus nearly invincible.

It's going to be fun seeing where things go from here. Rowan has been looking for some kind of clue to his place in the world and is really confused now. He's coming closer to concluding that he should be back outside walking the path lit by Corelian.

Providing he survives this current mess, the woods are where he plans to go as soon as possible.


----------



## Lela

Well, the dancing dead.  Much more asteticly pleasing than those who simply walk.

P.S.
Finally using a working keyboard.  Yay!


----------



## Quickbeam

IMHO, Old One, the mental landscape painted by your brief description of the waltzing dead is the best yet.  Absolutely brilliant use of simple terms to portray a macabre scene of horrific proportions!!  Kudos to you -- I can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Dawn

Dancing dead.  And a ghostly roomful no less.  

You're doing a great job of visually painting the environment.  The players must enjoy your descriptions.  It gives them such a sense of actually being there (at least it does for me while reading it).

Thanks for the contact for gaming in Charlotte.  I'll look him up!


----------



## Old One

*Actually, it was Sextus...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Yippeee, update!
> 
> Why walking dead if you can have them dancing? Great scene, Old One!
> 
> Quintus donated a whole solidus? He's got wealthy lately? Or generous? Or simply anxious?  *




Lela,

I will e-mail you tonight...

I think the party just wants to keep their bases covered!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Just you wait...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *It was a mind-boggling session. I had to pause and roll a couple of self-inflicted wisdom checks for Rowan to determine a course of action for situations.
> 
> Being exposed to a couple of miracles in under 48 hours time on top of all the hardship and danger has got him thinking they are working directly for Osirian & company, and thus nearly invincible.
> 
> It's going to be fun seeing where things go from here. Rowan has been looking for some kind of clue to his place in the world and is really confused now. He's coming closer to concluding that he should be back outside walking the path lit by Corelian.
> 
> Providing he survives this current mess, the woods are where he plans to go as soon as possible. *




Tortoise,

Thanks for stoppin' in!  Now, if we could just get Corey to put those two kids down long enough to type a few lines...

As our esteemed Ranger/Rogue notes, *Session 18* (one session ahead of the story hour) was quite intense!  He just longs for the quiet woodlands of the North...where only gnolls, kobolds and animated dead are trying to kill him!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Walking dead are boring...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, the dancing dead.  Much more asteticly pleasing than those who simply walk.
> 
> P.S.
> Finally using a working keyboard.  Yay!  *




Nothin' like kickin' up the old heel(bones)!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*QB!*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *IMHO, Old One, the mental landscape painted by your brief description of the waltzing dead is the best yet.  Absolutely brilliant use of simple terms to portray a macabre scene of horrific proportions!!  Kudos to you -- I can't wait for the next update. *




Quickbeam,

How are you, my friend?  Is Griffin sleeping any easier?  My wife is at 9 weeks right now and is suffering terribly with morning sickness!  We are hoping (fervently) that the next couple of weeks will see the end of that...

Thanks for stopping by...next update should be just around the corner!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Dawn said:
			
		

> *Dancing dead.  And a ghostly roomful no less.
> 
> You're doing a great job of visually painting the environment.  The players must enjoy your descriptions.  It gives them such a sense of actually being there (at least it does for me while reading it).
> 
> Thanks for the contact for gaming in Charlotte.  I'll look him up! *




Dawn,

Sometimes, I don't wax quite so eloquent at the table, but I think the players enjoy it (mostly).  I will actually be down in Charlotte from 7/31 - 8/5 on business and am trying to talk Chad into running a special game....we'll see!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 17 (Part Two)*

*Dance of the Dead*

Momentarily chastised by the dancing dead, the party paused to study the movements of the corpses.  They tried to discern some pattern or repetition to the steps…to no avail.  The swirling dead and their ghostly weapons jerked about, as if at the hands of a drunken puppeteer, in completely random fashion.

They noted a variety of outfits and uniforms.  Dead wearing the dress of both the “Greens” and the “Reds” were well represented; many looked recently departed.  Half-a-dozen ancient looking corpses were dressed in gray leather armor emblazoned with a double-headed black eagle.  Sextus peered intently at them for several turns of the minute glass then whistled softly and nodded as one passed close by, “Imperial scouts, by their dress!”

Quintus looked at Lew.  “Can you turn them?”

The young priest presented his holy symbol and called upon the power of _Osirian_ in a shaky voice.  Several of the dancers seemed to stumble, but the rest reeled on.  Clearing his throat, Lew tried again.

“By the power of the Lightbringer, get thee gone!”

Bluish-white light chased his thundering voice across the chamber and half of the apparitions wavered and winked out of existence.  “Again!” Sextus called.

Confidence restored, Lew raised the sunburst of _Osirian_ above his head and issued his holy directive a third time.  The power of the One True God filled the room again, banishing the remainder of dance macabre.  He strode into the chamber, calling for the others to join him and angling for the right edge of the large purple drape.  Rowan and Sextus followed close on his heels with Quintus and Rosë trailing.

Lew grasped the curtain to pull it aside and a crackling wave of violet energy washed over him, leaving him stunned and slack-jawed.  A similar fate befell Sextus and Rowan a grain later.  Quintus and Rosë piled into the immobile trio from behind.  The barbarian’s arm brushed the fabric, but he somehow deflected the stinging slap at his consciousness.

The hairs on the back of Quintus’ neck rose as he heard a scraping sound behind them.  Half of the dancers reformed and began whirling towards the immobile knot of the party.  Fear welled up in Rosë.  “Get out of here!” the barbarian screamed, scrambling forward madly.

A translucent _pugio_ punched into Quintus’s torso, chilling the sorcerer to the bone.  By pure force of will, he denied the hungry weapon his vitality and ducked away.  Lew shook off the effect and stumbled through the curtain just as the remainder of the dance reappeared.  Rosë put his shoulder into Rowan, knocking the drape aside and sending the stupefied ranger into the off-balance priest.

Lew’s hip hit a pace-and-a-half high parapet that surmounted a narrow, square walkway around the midpoint of the huge dwarven statue.  The immobile stone acted as a perfect fulcrum, upending the priest.  Lew’s scream echoed loudly as he plummeted to the floor twenty paces below.

Quintus deftly avoided another random weapon strike, grabbed Sextus and hurled his brother forward in Rosë’s wake.  The sorcerer ducked through the opening just ahead of the settling fabric.  Ten grains later, Sextus and Rowan shook their heads as their wits returned.  Sextus deadpanned, “I wouldn’t care to that again.”

“Lew, are you alright?”  Rowan peered over the balcony at his friend’s feebly moving form.

“O-o-o-w-w-w…”

“Hold on, I’ll be right down!”

Quintus put his had on Rowan’s shoulder as if to stop him, but the ranger shook it off.  “I’ll be right back, trust me!”

Rowan quickly tied a harness, then deftly swung one end of the rope around one of the huge support pillars flanking the immense statue and caught it again.  Using the ropes to steady himself, he stepped onto the parapet and hopped out, his feet hitting the column.  So braced, he quickly shimmied to the ground level and over to Lew.

“I-I-I don’t think anything’s broken…but it sure does hurt!”

After checking his friend over, Rowan tied the harness around Lew and threw the rope up to Rosë and Sextus.  They quickly hauled him back up and Rowan quickly followed.

_(DM’s Note: There is just something about these guys and heights…be it pit, balcony or cliff…find one and they will find a way to fall off!  Fortunately, the falling damage was minimum...8 points on 3d6.)_

Once they were all together, they took stock of their surroundings.  Directly across from the curtain, around the balcony, was a set of double doors.  Down the right and left walls was a curious stone protrusion, about knee high and measuring a handsbreadth wide and two tall.  Fearing a trap, the party carefully examined the end closest to them on the right.  To their relief, they found that it was merely a stone-seating bench that pivoted down from the wall and provided a viewing gallery for the statue.

They advanced cautiously down the right side and then to the double doors.  Rowan checked the portal for traps, and then slowly pushed them open.  The party found themselves midway down the long side of a fifteen pace by ten pace room.  Two small door were directly across from them and two more were centered on each of the short walls.

A thick carpet – woven from violet, blue and white – covered most of the floor and several glowstones were embedded in the wall.  An ornately carved chair, the seat almost two paces off the ground, occupied each near corner and geometric tapestries graced each wall.  Quintus and Sextus looked at each other.  Mischievous smiles mirrored off the brothers’ faces.  Three grains later, each of the chairs was occupied by a Scipio.

One of the far doors shimmered and the squat figure of the dwarf appeared, hand raised and violet fire blazing from his eyes.  A voice thundered, “You dare defile the High Holy Seats?”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Doom?*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*Re: Session 17 (Part Two)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> One of the far doors shimmered and the squat figure of the dwarf appeared, hand raised and violet fire blazing from his eyes.  A voice thundered, “You dare defile the High Holy Seats?”
> 
> *




My exact words at this point, "That's bad."  Actually said them outloud too.  

Good luck with the morning sickness!  I've heard that it means the baby will be born with a lot of hair.


----------



## Darklone

What goes up, must come down. 

Never saw a group fall down soo much without even a fly spell


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *What goes up, must come down.
> 
> Never saw a group fall down soo much without even a fly spell  *




Potions of _Feather Fall_ might come in handy soon.  If this continues then their likely to fly off some kind of cliff.

Of course, they'd have to be in sepcial bottles.


----------



## Quickbeam

*Re: QB!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quickbeam,
> 
> How are you, my friend?  Is Griffin sleeping any easier?  My wife is at 9 weeks right now and is suffering terribly with morning sickness!  We are hoping (fervently) that the next couple of weeks will see the end of that...
> 
> Thanks for stopping by...next update should be just around the corner!
> 
> ~ Old One *




I'm doing well, thanks.  Griffin is sleeping from about 9:00pm through to roughly 6:30am most nights, which is plenty fine by us !  He turned five months old a few days ago, and I can't believe how quickly the time is flying by...enjoy those first few months (despite the lack of sleep) because your baby will get big almost overnight!

I'm sorry to hear that your wife is suffering so terribly, I guess Nicole (my wife) was lucky.  She was only sick once during her two pregnancies, but she did become very fatigued during the latter months and was absent-minded to an almost comical degree.  Hopefully your wife's morning sickness will abate in the coming weeks, and you can both enjoy the remainder of the pregnancy.

Two questions: Are you gonna attempt to find out the baby's gender, and do you plan on taking child birthing classes together?  Just curious, and I apologize if I'm being too nosy.


----------



## Old One

*No Problem...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Two questions: Are you gonna attempt to find out the baby's gender, and do you plan on taking child birthing classes together?  Just curious, and I apologize if I'm being too nosy. *




QB -

No problem.  We are still debating #1 (I want to, but my wife's not sure yet) and we yes to #2.  She is a nurse, but has never done OB or Peds, so I'm sure it will be fun!

~ Old One


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I've got a question aout Lew falling off the balcony.  How did it happen?  It sounds like Rose pushed him off by accident, but how did this happen in-game?  (I.E., how did you rule that this happened?)


----------



## Quickbeam

*Re: No Problem...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> QB -
> 
> No problem.  We are still debating #1 (I want to, but my wife's not sure yet) and we yes to #2.  She is a nurse, but has never done OB or Peds, so I'm sure it will be fun!
> 
> ~ Old One *




My wife wanted to know ahead of time with Griffin and I didn't, so we made a deal: she could attempt to find out whether we were having a boy or girl this time, and _IF_ we decide to have a third child, the gender would be a surprise.  As for the child-birthing classes, I rather liked them overall.  Hopefully you and the missus enjoy them too!


----------



## willpax

About gender and ultrasounds: it's a surprise whenever you find out, and knowing in advance sure saves you money on the nursery set up. 

I came home from the hospital in a lovely pink gown because my mother was absolutely convinced that I would be a girl. She had three sons instead. 

About the story hour:  I do enjoy the "getting involved in mysterious powers" feel that the campaign has turned to. After the initial low power adventures in the country, you've managed to create a right and proper sense of terror and wonder in the group that must be a lot of fun.


----------



## Old One

Sparrowhawk said:
			
		

> *I've got a question aout Lew falling off the balcony.  How did it happen?  It sounds like Rose pushed him off by accident, but how did this happen in-game?  (I.E., how did you rule that this happened?) *




Sparrowhawk -

Thanks for dropping by!  Everyone was crowding towards the right hand corner of the curtain and Lew went through first.  Rowan was in Rose's way, so the barbarian shoved Rowan forward, slamming him into Lew.  I rolled a 'scatter' die to see which way Lew went and it was right towards the parapet.

One blown DEX check (DC 10) later, Lew flipped over the balcony.  I gave Lew a DC 15 DEX check to catch himself (which he did), but he failed the DC 10 STR check to hang on.  Essentially, too much happening in a confined space near a hazard...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*QB and Willpax...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *About gender and ultrasounds: it's a surprise whenever you find out, and knowing in advance sure saves you money on the nursery set up.
> 
> I came home from the hospital in a lovely pink gown because my mother was absolutely convinced that I would be a girl. She had three sons instead.
> 
> About the story hour:  I do enjoy the "getting involved in mysterious powers" feel that the campaign has turned to. After the initial low power adventures in the country, you've managed to create a right and proper sense of terror and wonder in the group that must be a lot of fun. *




Thanks for the baby tips!

Willpax -

Long time, no post!  The campaign has definitely taken an interesting turn.  The party is involved in several major and numerous minor plot lines currently...many of which are intertwined to some degree (sorry guys, can't tell you which ones are which).

I am glad you like the new direction, although some of the PCs are longing for the simple dangers of the North!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*A slight delay...*

Greetings All!

It will be a few days until I can get an update in.  My younger brother is coming to visit for a week and I am taking him on a "History Tour" of the Northeast and Mid-Atlantic US.  We are hitting:

West Point - My Alma Mater

The Old Rhinebeck Aerodome

Gettysburg Battlefield

Antietam Battlefield

Should be lots of fun!

Be back soon with more *Faded Glory* goodness.

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Noooooooooooooo!*

Another Monday, the Doc whining about my blood, which is very reluctant to leave me, Faded Glory on page two and no update in sight!
What a promising start for the week 

Dougal DeKree, retired Gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Darklone

And it's no nay never .... no never again...

Page 2!


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*page 2 again...holy hell!*

*dougal slams his illusionary mug full of guinness rythmically on the table*

 ...shouting...

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! 

please...

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*oops, doublepost...*

but still want an update .)


----------



## Old One

*Update(s) Coming...*

Greetings All!

I appreciate that bumps!  Just back in from the "History Tour" and had a grand time.  Unfortunately, being out of the office for 5 days means my desk is piled high with work.

I am shooting for late Friday/early Saturday for posting the next update...stay tuned!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 17 (Part Three)*

*Doom?*

A violet bolt of fiery force blasted Sextus from one of the elevated chairs.  The bard fell the stone floor in a heap, wisps of smoke rising.  Quintus cried out, slid from his chair and met Lew at his brother’s side.

“W-w-wait!  We mean you no harm…why are you attacking us?”

“Thou didst fail to heed my early warning and now thou come armed into my sanctum.  You will all die!”  The dwarf raised his hand and violet fire flared anew.

Rowan and Rosë moved forward to flank the dwarf, but a word from Quintus stopped them.  The sorcerer began to gather his will, but was reluctant to begin a full-scale battle.  The power displayed by the strange dwarf was potent.  Lew worked feverishly on Sextus.  “He’ll live,” he whispered to Quintus.

The sorcerer slowly rose and faced the dwarf, hands spread wide, palms up.  “Twice you have attacked us and we have offered no violence in return.  You have named us assassins, yet we have made no move against you.  Why do you seek to harm us?”

The dwarf kept his fist raised, but a troubled look passed across his face.  “Thou art human, yes?  Thou comest from the city above, yes?  Thou speakest with honeyed words…but thou wilt not fool me again!”

The dwarf jerked slightly and began to whisper to himself, “_Yes…kill them all…send them to the dance with the others…they mean to harm you, to kill you…send them to the dance!”_

The voice that whispered was different from the deep baritone of the dwarf and the language pattern differed.  Quintus continued to speak in calm, measured tones, trying to reassure the dwarf that they meant no harm.  He responded first to Quintus, then to the sibilant voice, resulting in a bizarre three-way conversation.  The rest of the party held their collective breaths and waited; ready to spring to Quintus’ defense.

A great internal struggle was clearly visible on the dwarf’s craggy features and his whole body shook.  He made no more aggressive moves towards the party, but the violet power continued to pulse about his hand.  A quarter turn of the hourglass passed and then the deep thrumming sound shook the building and broke the tableaux.

As the third rumble faded, the dwarf looked up with clear eyes and spoke through gritted teeth, “I cannot hold mine hand in check much longer…thou must flee before all control is lost!”

Quintus motioned the others back.  Rosë and Rowan carefully backed away while Lew pulled Sextus through the open doorway.  “How can we help you?  What keeps you enthralled?” The elder Scipio implored.

“Through the threads thou must pass to find that which you seek,” the dwarf gasped, beads of sweat streaming down his brow, “Now go!”

Violet fire flared from the dwarf’s eyes and Quintus quickly backed from the room, pulling the door shut behind him.  To his relief, Sextus was propped up against the balcony wall, pale but awake.  Quintus began to relate the dwarf’s words to the others, but was interrupted by a primal scream from behind the doors.

“I don’t think we should stay here,” said Rowan.

The others nodded their agreement and they quickly moved to the far side of the statue overlook.  The ranger looped a harness and Rosë helped him lower the others to the base of the immense dwarven statue.  Rowan grunted from the strain as the Brigante shimmied down the rope.  He then repeated his earlier trick, using the rope and a column to reach the floor.

They discussed the meaning of the dwarf’s cryptic comment in the shadow of the statue.  Several ideas were brought up and discarded before Sextus caught Quintus’s eye.  “Isn’t it plain, brother?  He is speaking of the tapestry!”

They quickly moved from the statue chamber to the room with the immense floor-to-ceiling tapestry stretching the width of the room.  The tapestry depicted an idyllic pastoral scene with wooded hills in the background and lush green fields in the fore.  A large tower rose from a low hill in the center of the work, with a white stone road winding its way back from the lower edge.  Several groups of dwarves stood, backs to the party, gazing at the tower.

After carefully examining the fabric, Rowan grasped the lower edge, pulling it up and out.  Sextus ducked down and looked behind.  “Blank stone.”

Rowan released the tapestry and looked at Quintus.  “What do you think?  Through it?”

The sorcerer shrugged, “It’s worth a try.”

The ranger stepped forward to the tapestry, positioning himself directly in front of the white stone path.  He placed his fingertips tentatively on the fabric.  Aside from a slight tingling sensation, nothing happened.  Rowan glanced over his shoulders to see the others watching him expectantly.  He wiped his sweaty hands on his breeches, placed his palms on the tapestry and pushed, hard.

For a moment, nothing happened.  Then, Lew gasped as Rowan sank into the fabric and disappeared.  The hair at the nape of Rosë’s neck stood on end; the young Brigante had never seen such a thing.  Quintus shook his head slowly, “Who’s next?”

Rowan could actually feel the threads of the tapestry sliding _though_ his body…a most unnerving sensation!  It was akin to striding upstream against a fast-flowing current.  He stumbled slightly as the tension of the fabric released him and his hand dropped to the hilt of his sword.  The vista before him bore little resemblance to the colorful tapestry.

He quickly picked out the main terrain features, but everything…the sky, the trees, even the grass…was muted and dull.  It was as if a mad artist had splashed the land with a gray wash.  He turned and looked behind him, half expecting to see Sextus, Quintus, Rosë and Lew staring back at him from the tapestry room, but the bleakness stretched off into the distance.

Five turns of the minute glass later, the companions huddled on the dull field.  Rosë’s plain face bore a look of barely repressed terror.  Passing through the tapestry had almost unmanned the barbarian.  A palpable oppressive pall hung in the air and seemed to dull their senses.  Quintus reached out with his mind, searching for Severus, but could not sense his sea eagle.  Sextus pushed a feeling of dread from his mind and struck up a quiet tune on his hand harp.

The diminutive bard started walking towards the only structure in sight, the charcoal tower rising from a low hill two leagues distant.  Without looking over his shoulder he called, “Coming?”

Suppressing grins at the irrepressible spirit of their companion, the rest of the party fell into line and followed.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: The Tower*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

I gotta ask.  Do they see those Dwarves who were standing in the tapastry, looking up at the tower?

Great update, as always.


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Session 17 (Part Three)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Doom?
> *




My favorite word and battlecry.... *hop*


----------



## Darklone

If my old dehydrated brain does not fail me... wasn't a character death announced? Not that I wait for it 

Btw, this is a disguised anti pg 2 bump!


----------



## Old One

*No Dwarves...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *I gotta ask.  Do they see those Dwarves who were standing in the tapastry, looking up at the tower?
> 
> Great update, as always. *




Lela -

The "land" the PCs stepped into only bore a passing resemblence to the colorful and detailed tapestry.

~ Old One


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

*Re: No Dwarves...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela -
> 
> The "land" the PCs stepped into only bore a passing resemblence to the colorful and detailed tapestry.
> 
> ~ Old One *




Well of course, it's the wrong season (not to mention wrong century).


----------



## Darklone

Never forget your watch during time travels


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: No Dwarves...*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well of course, it's the wrong season (not to mention wrong century). *




MW -

Right on...wrong season, wrong century, wrong dimension...oops, did I say that?

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Never forget your watch during time travels  *




Or, at least, your hourglass...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Yeah, I am waiting for "after a few turns of the minute glass"...


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Well...*

It seems, i am in the wrong time, else there would be an UPDATE! 

Keep up the terrific work, Old One!

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Session 17 (Part Three)*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My favorite word and battlecry.... *hop* *




Somehow, I just can't fear, urrrr I mean hear, this enough.


----------



## willpax

Maybe they're in Kansas. . .


----------



## Corey II

willpax said:
			
		

> *Maybe they're in Kansas. . . *




If so, then Kansas grew fangs and started going hooty-hoot.


----------



## Lela

Corey II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If so, then Kansas grew fangs and started going hooty-hoot. *




Have you seen any houses fly by?  Something with a lot of marble would be nice.

Just in case.


----------



## Old One

*Yeah...Me Too!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I am waiting for "after a few turns of the minute glass"... *




Darklone,

Thanks for the bumps and patience, hope to have another update up sometime tomorrow.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*The 3rd time is not a charm...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *It seems, i am in the wrong time, else there would be an UPDATE!
> 
> Keep up the terrific work, Old One!
> 
> Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist *




Dougal,

Sorry, couldn't give you a three-peat on the updates...should have one up tomorrow though.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Toto grew some teeth...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *Maybe they're in Kansas. . . *




Willpax,

You will like the "fluffy dogs" coming up soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*That's right...*



			
				Corey II said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If so, then Kansas grew fangs and started going hooty-hoot. *




*HOOTY-HOOT!*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have you seen any houses fly by?  Something with a lot of marble would be nice.
> 
> Just in case. *




Lela,

I think they would settle for Nan's tavern and a warm bed right now!

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

Amen to that!

Providing we survive the mess we're currently in ... I think a certain ranger will be running for the comfort of the woodlands.


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela,
> 
> I think they would settle for Nan's tavern and a warm bed right now!
> 
> ~ Old One *




Oh, I meant for me.  I like marble.  And if it's flying then I'll just have it set down where I need it.


----------



## Thorntangle

I just got caught back up with the SH and it's as good as ever. And I do believe it's time for a promised Update. Work can always wait until later, Old One


----------



## willpax

Hooty Hoot? 

Old One, you RBDM! You've attacked them with a multiracial frat-house band from South Carolina!


Players: on a more serious note, at least you haven't yet heard "tekeli-li." 

I anxiously await the next update (when I'm not busy with my own work). It's not like you'll have time to write in eight months.


----------



## Old One

*Session 17 (Part Four)*

*The Tower*

Halfway to the tower, the thunderous pealing of bells washed over the party.  The sounds seemed to emanate from the structure and repeated thrice before falling silent.  The noise was almost deafening…a far cry from the muffled rumblings inside the dwarven shrine.

The charcoal tower was fairly imposing close up.  It soared 50 paces into the dull gray sky and looked to be made of the same stone as the colossal statue.  Despite diligent searching, they could not locate an entrance at ground level.  Frustrated, Quintus muttered a few words, shimmered and transformed into the *Squawk*.  The ungainly bird labored for altitude, circling the tower several times during its ascent.

The rest of the party waited below, bows ready while keeping one eye on the Quintus-bird and the other on the tower.  The *Squawk* disappeared from sight atop the tower.  Quintus noted that the top of the tower was smooth and unblemished, save for a five-pace diameter hole in the center.  The *Squawk* glided to a stop and Quintus dismissed the spell.  “Looks like an entrance on top!”

The sorcerer cast a _light_ spell on his spear on moved to examine the opening more closely.  He noted a slight rippling as stuck the butt of his spear into the hole.  He was surprised to meet resistance.  ‘Like stirring Nan’s molasses,’ he thought to himself.

A moment later, his surprise was doubled as the hole drew him and his spear in with a slight sucking sound.  Upended, he floated down through some manner of heavy liquid at a walking pace.  He held his breath, afraid of inhaling the viscous material.  He was dimly aware of passing several levels in his descent.

After thirty grains, he came to a stop on a stone floor.  Unable to hold his breath any longer, the sorcerer drew in a ragged gasp.  To his amazement, he was able to breathe normally.

Outside the tower, Sextus paced back and forth in increasing concern and agitation.  “He has been gone to long, we should go after him.”

“Do you propose to grow wings and flap up after him?” Lew inquired wryly.

The bard flashed a worried grin at his friend and continued to pace.

Inside the tower, Quintus stood and looked around.  The light from his temporarily enchanted spear revealed an unadorned circular chamber.  He chose a direction and pushed through the liquid.  ‘It’s like swimming through Nan’s oatmeal,’ he thought to himself.  He exited the liquid to the same moist sound he’d entered by and found himself alone, but dry.

As his eyes adjusted to the dim light, he caught sight of several shadowy figures to his left.  Whirling and gathering his power to cast a spell, he stopped when he realized the figures where _outside_ the tower.  From the inside, the walls of the structure were translucent and Quintus made out the forms of Sextus, Rowan, Rosë and Lew.  He waved at his friends and began shouting.

Rowan’s sharp ears caught a faint whiff of sound.  “Wait, I think I hear something!”

The rest of the party stopped fidgeting and listened.

“There it is again…I can’t be sure, but it sounds like Quintus.”

“My brother is in danger!  We must find a way in.”

After a quick consultation, a _Bull’s Strength_ spell provided by Lew and a _Spider Climb_ scroll provided by Sextus, Rowan scrambled up the sheer side of the tower.  He belayed the others up using his rope harness.  Within ten turns of the minute glass, the party, sans Quintus, stood atop the tower.  

Brief experimentation with the hole in the center of the roof sent Sextus sliding downward.  After shared shrugs, the rest followed suit.  The party was soon reunited on the bottom level of the tower.  Rowan whistled in amazement at the one-way, see-through walls, “That’s a neat trick.”

“Did you note the other levels on your way down?” Quintus asked.

The others nodded their assent.

“It stands to reason that if we can travel down via the pillar of liquid, we should be able to travel up as well.”

The others nodded again.  Lew pointed to Rowan’s rope, “Perhaps we should all hold onto a length of rope to that we don’t become separated.”

“Good idea, Lew.  Alright everyone, loosen your blades and your minds and grab onto Rowan’s rope.”

The group, bunched together awkwardly, shuffled back to the swirling column of liquid, took a collective breath and stepped into it.  After a grain or two, they started upward with a slight jerk.  They quickly passed one level before managing to struggle out of the liquid at the next.  Several of them stumbled and fell as they broke contact with the pillar. They arose moments later, unharmed, but wearing sheepish grins.

They found themselves in a small sitting chamber with several low divans and a low table with three crystalline bowls.  From the angle of the walls, Quintus and Rowan surmised the room occupied one-half of the level.  A door was centered in each wall and the dividing walls bore an odd, roughly textured finish.  The furniture in the room was simply made, but seemed slightly off-sized for human use.

Rosë felt a slight shiver run down his spine.  The young Brigante hefted his axe and looked around, eyes narrowed to slits.  “I don’t like this place.  It…it doesn’t feel right.”

Rowan laid a hand on his friend’s shoulder reassuringly and glanced at Quintus.  “Left or right?”

“Left,” came the reply, “always left.”

The ranger nodded and moved to the door, unsheathing his _gladius_ enroute.  He reached out his hand to grasp the door latch and his eyes widened as the wall to his right rippled.  Four grayish tentacles with tiny barbs shot out from the wall, heading straight for Rowan’s face.  He shouted the alarm and swung his blade to intercept, but the defensive action was too late... 

*To Be Continued…*

*Next – House of Pain*

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Finally )*

Haaaa, this just saved my day 

thanx for the update 

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Darklone

*UPDATEALERT!*

Darklone drops everything and scuttles to a computer with stable Inet access....


----------



## Old One

*Good to see you again...*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *I just got caught back up with the SH and it's as good as ever. And I do believe it's time for a promised Update. Work can always wait until later, Old One  *




Thorntangle,

Glad to see you back, I thought you had abandoned us for greener (or, at least, more frequently updated) pastures.  Thanks for the good words and take a look above!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Actually, that would be "Hooter-Hoot"!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *Hooty Hoot?
> 
> Old One, you RBDM! You've attacked them with a multiracial frat-house band from South Carolina!
> 
> 
> Players: on a more serious note, at least you haven't yet heard "tekeli-li."
> 
> I anxiously await the next update (when I'm not busy with my own work). It's not like you'll have time to write in eight months. *




Willpax -

Speaking of which, are they actually still making music or have they all retired?  I saw them way back when they were still a club band.

Actually, I am down to 6 months...due date is in February!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 17 (Part Five)*

Dougal and Darklone (and Everyone Else),

Since you have been _s-s-s-o-o-o-o_ good, you get another update this morning (or afternoon or night, depending on geographical location).

*House of Pain* 

His armor and agility protected him from most of the strikes, but one slapped across his arm, leaving an angry red mark and chilling him to the bone.  He gasped as he felt some of his strength fade away.  Rowan made out the faint outline of a strange face above the tentacles and stabbed at it.  His blade sunk into flesh and a high-pitched trilling sound echoed in his mind.

Rosë moved up to support Rowan and was surprised when the wall to the left of the door moved and another quartet of tentacles attacked.  Two pierced the barbarian’s defenses, but he was able to fight off the chilling effect of their strikes.  His return axe blow opened a huge gash in the wall.  The trilling sound redoubled and charcoal ichor poured from the opening.  

Lew added his mace to the fray and Quintus fired a _Magic Missile_ into the face above Rowan’s head.  Meanwhile, Sextus moved toward the other door to examine it.  Rowan and Rosë attacked again while suffering additional strikes.

Just as axe, blade, spell and mace finished off the two wall creatures on one side, Sextus’s cries for help rose from the other.  The bard’s curiosity was rewarded by a renewed assault.  The other four leapt to his assistance.

They made quick work of the strange creatures attached to the wall, but not before most of the party succumbed to at least one strength-stealing attack.  Winded and drained, they halted for a moment to catch their breath.  “I told you this place didn’t feel right,” mumbled Rosë.

He received no argument from his fellows.  “Let’s push on,” said Quintus wearily.

They returned to the left-hand door and passed through.  They found what looked to be some manner of dining chamber, with a table, several stools and assorted other furniture.  No foodstuffs were evident, but a crystalline decanter and several glasses adorned the table.  Sextus picked up the decanter to examine it.

His eyes widened in terror as it _writhed_ in his hand, elongating into a wriggling snake of liquid crystal which promptly sank its teeth into his hand.  A wave of nausea and weakness hammered the bard, but he retained enough presence of mind to hurl the animated serpent away.  Rosë’s axe shattered it into a thousand fragments a grain later.

Puffy purplish marks surrounded the wound.  Lew quickly tended to it, but he could do little to stop the poison already coursing through Sextus’s veins.  The plucky bard gritted his teeth and struggled to his feet.  “Don’t…touch…anything!”

A quick visual search of the room revealed nothing extraordinary, so they resolved to reenter the liquid transport column.  Instead of rising, they began to descend.  Rosë began flailing wildly and broke contact with the group.  As he flung one arm above his head, his descent stopped and he began to rise.  

Inspiration struck the Brigante as he moved upward and he held his arms straight out.  Again, his progress halted, but this time, he hung motionless, suspended in the liquid.  A wide grin split his face as he dropped his arms…his body followed the motion and floated down.

Meanwhile, the rest of the party stumbled out of the pillar into a small room, occupying one-quarter of the level.  Two strange creatures moved to intercept them.  Thin, bipedal and well over three paces tall, they towered over the party.  Smooth stone gray skin, elongated limbs and nearly featureless faces.  Two almond-shaped eyes surmounted a thin nasal slit; no mouth was visible.  Four tentacles writhed from a spot just below the location of a human breastbone.  They moved with an uncanny fluid grace.

Their first onrush pushed Quintus’s back into the liquid column, which promptly engulfed the sorcerer and send him down to the bottom level.  Sextus, Rowan and Lew met the attack and battled back.  The creatures were preternaturally quick, but seemed unused to physical combat.  Still, their tentacles struck with unnerving accuracy, leaving angry welts and leaching vitality.  Despite the pain and serious strength loss by Rowan, they finished the creatures off.

After moving up and down in the pillar for a bit, Rosë popped out of the liquid into the waiting tentacles of two more creatures.  He smashed them back with his axe, but their attacks slid past his defense several times.  Quintus emerged from the transport column just in time to duck the backswing of the barbarian’s weapon and send a _Magic Missile_ into one of his friend’s opponents.  It fell, followed several grains later by the second, dropped by Rosë’s axe.

The Brigante, still marveling at his discovery, animatedly described to Quintus how the liquid pillar worked.  Quintus shook his head, amazed that his simple barbarian mind had grasped the concept.  ‘Wonders never cease.’

The separated groups used good teamwork to clear their respective levels, although continued attacks by the tentacle creatures took their toll on the party’s collective strength.  Finally, after much trial and error, the party reunited on the third level.

_(DM’s Note: Watching them figure out the workings of the liquid transport pillar was pretty funny.  Essentially, stepping in at either the top or the bottom began travel in the opposite direction.  A DC 10 WIS check is needed to get off at a desired level while moving.  Arm position dictates movement – up, down or hovering – and swinging an arm while stationary rotates a person within the column.  

John (Rosë’s player) figured it out first, but there were still many errors, with various characters zooming past the level they wanted to exit, getting off in the wrong chamber, etc.  Made for a fun (at least from the DM’s perspective) time!)_

Quintus looked at his battered companions and frowned, “This is doing nothing but wearing us down.  We need to find the source of the sounds soon or we won’t even be able to lift our blades!”

The others nodded their agreement.

The sorcerer continued.  “There was nothing on the roof or the first level.  We have cleared the second and third.  I believe I counted five levels when I descended initially…I say we skip the fourth and go straight to the fifth level.  Any argument?”

They busied themselves checking gear and salving wounds.  Both Rowan and Rosë had taken numerous hits, but Lew could do nothing to restore their strength.  When all was ready, they once again grasped Rowan’s rope and entered the column, careful to keep their arms level.  Once inside, Rosë raised his arm above his head and the whole group slowly ascended.  He leveled out adjacent to the fifth level, just below the roof.

They could vaguely make out a circular chamber that occupied the entire level.  Numerous shadowy shapes were visible.  With a mere grain’s hesitation, the group burst from the pillar, weapons ready.

They found four of the tentacle creatures, larger than the others they had encountered, facing the transport column from five paces away, spaced equally.  Around the perimeter of the room were four squat, broad-shouldered figures facing away from the party.  Each of them stood before an enormous bell wrought from charcoal colored metal and a pulsating gem of the same color was imbedded at the base of each creature’s skull.  Each also held a huge, padded mallet.

“Don’t attack the bell ringers,” Quintus called, “I think we need to hit them all at once…take the tentacle things.”

The party moved forward to oblige, but stopped when an alien voice echoed through the party’s heads.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 18 (Part One) – All Good Deeds Must Be Punished*

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Paradise lost and found, storyhours being posted faster than I can read %-)


----------



## Dougal DeKree

**speechless**

Dougal goes WoOoW !!!

This is worth the badge "EXCELLENCE!"

Keep going this fast !!! 

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Dawn

Two updates!  
In one day!

Thank you!  Oh, thank you Old One!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks Guys (and Gals)...*

I figured I had better shoot you a double dose today, since I leave for a 6-day business trip tomorrow morning.  I will attempt to get a couple of posts up on *Session 18* and discuss some other, heretofore top secret info (I will have good internet access).

Stay tuned for more goodies!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*Re: Thanks Guys (and Gals)...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Snip
> 
> and discuss some other, heretofore top secret info (I will have good internet access).
> 
> Stay tuned for more goodies!
> 
> ~ Old One *




Would this be what I think it is?


----------



## Darklone

Just a little levitate up the list,....


----------



## Oberton

*Game On*

Well this is a simple bump.  I have also purchased the E-Tools and I must say that the tool is very nice.  I just hope the community will build updates that will support other d20 products for it....


Later


----------



## Darklone

Hocus Pocus..... PAGE 1!!!


----------



## Old One

*Slacker RBSH Writer...*

Greetings All!

Sorry I have been so slack.  My business trip was more time intensive than anticipated, leaving virtually no blocks for updates.  The good news is that we play again - *Session 19* - this weekend.  The bad news is that I will only be able to dip my toe into *Session 18* before that!

Thanks for the bumps and look for "something" soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*dip-a-toe*

*looks around for "something"*


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*This is a*

BUMP


----------



## Tortoise

We played yesterday. Lot's of character and campaign developement took place as well as a little combat.

Rowan now has a better sense of where he wants to go in life and a new challenge to face. (Heretic, my butt!)

We're also getting ready to take the fight to our enemies again.

Looking forward to the next session which is sadly a month away.


----------



## Old One

*Updates Coming...*

Greetings All!

I finally get a little breather from work this week and am working on the *Session 18* installments...now that I am 2 sessions behind!

I should have 1 to 2 up tomorrow, with more to follow!  Yesterday's session was primarily a role-playing, information-gathering one with a bit of combat mixed in.

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam

I've been away from the thread for a bit, and it was such a treat to return with two updates posted and more on the way soon!!  I love the liquid column transport system, and I can't wait to see what happens to/with the bellringers  .


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Have to*

keep this SH on page one, so i BUMP again 

Dougal


----------



## Old One

*Session 18 (Part One)*

*All Good Deeds Must Be Punished*

_‘Why do you invade our home and attack us?’_

The voice echoed through the party’s collective heads.  Rosë had begun a swing aimed at the chest of one of the tentacle creatures, but checked it before it smashed home.

“Hold for a moment,” Quintus whispered to his companions.  The others held their actions, warily eyeing the four strange creatures around them and the gong quartet beyond.  “You have attacked us at every turn, we are merely defending ourselves!”

_‘Truly?’_ The voice reverberated with barely concealed contempt.  _‘You enter our home unasked, without announcing yourselves and begin to rummage into things you do not own.  If someone you did not know, bearing weapons and gear of war came unlooked for and unasked into your tower, would you not defend your home?’_

“Well…I…I mean we…,” Quintus stumbled over his words.  His conviction and the indignant outrage the sorcerer had felt at being questioned by the creature melted in the face of the logic it presented.  Changing tact, Quintus continued, “Well who are you and what are you doing here?”

_‘Do I have your promise that you will not attack further while we speak?’_

“You do.” Quintus gestured to the others to lower their weapons, although Rowan and Rosë, who had taken the brunt of the draining from earlier attacks were clearly reluctant to do so.  Three of the tentacle creatures backed away and retracted their appendages.  The spokescreature stood its ground, but its tentacles likewise withdrew.

_‘Very well, we are here by command of the Master, doing his bidding.’_

Quintus narrowed his eyes, “Who is the Master?”

The creature’s narrow shoulder rose and fell in the semblance of a shrug.  _‘The Master is the Master.  Long ago, he commanded us to guard this tower and strike the gongs in unison every one and a half turns of the hourglass.  As he commanded, so we have done.  We have done so, at least, until you came upon us and began to slaughter us!’_

Sextus chimed in, “How long have you been doing this?  When did the Master set you to this task?”

_‘Time, beyond the striking interval, is meaningless here.  Many years may have passed…or perhaps only a few.  We follow the Master’s commands and that is enough for us.  How is it that you came to be here?’_

Rowan started to answer, but Quintus elbowed him in the ribs.  “What does this ‘Master’ look like?”

_‘The Master is the Master.  We may know him in one form, you could see him in another.  Such description is meaningless.’_

Quintus glanced at Lew.  “You get any feeling from this creature…good or ill?”

Lew was listening intently, trying to discern a falsehood or ulterior motive in the creature’s words.  “None so far, but it is difficult when it is speaking in your head!”

Quintus sighed in exasperation.  “What if we told you that the Master wants you to stop striking the gongs…that your duties are at an end?”

The creature was silent for a moment.  _‘Such news would be welcome to my brethren and I, but I would have to go before the Master and hear this command for myself.  Has the Master indeed commanded that we cease?’_

“Yes.  We were sent to halt the ringing.  Will you stop?”

_‘If you agree to take me to the Master, I will command my brethren to stop.  If you have lied however, we will be most displeased!’_

The sorcerer glanced at Lew again.  The Priest of _Osirian_ responded with a helpless shrug.  Shrugs and masks of indecision greeted Quintus as he glanced at Rowan, Rosë and Sextus.

“Very well.  We will take you to see the Master.  But I warn you…any treachery will be severely punished!”

_‘I understand,’_ the voice intones.  _‘I know you have deciphered how to operate our transport column.  Please take it to the bottom level and we shall depart forthwith.’_

The party moved back cautiously and entered the liquid pillar as a group.  At the bottom, Quintus retrieved his _light_-tipped spear and stepped into the empty lower chamber.  The creature joined them a few grains later.  Lew tried to push a faint sense of unease from his gut, _‘I suppose Quintus knows what he’s doing.’_

The creature moved to the translucent wall and placed a three-fingered hand on the wall.  The wall shimmered and on oval opening appeared.  The creature stepped through and began walking down the path without looking back.  The companions cautiously followed.  Rosë, bringing up the rear, glanced behind him and saw the portal wink out of existence five grains after they passed through.

They traveled the two hours to their entry point mostly in silence.  Quintus and Sextus quietly compared notes while Rowan and Rosë groused about their drained strength.  Lew seemed pensive and lost in thought.  They halted next to the coin Rowan had placed to mark the entry spot.  “What now?” the ranger asked.

The creature tensed for a moment, then extended its arms, pointing at the ground.  Two dull gray lights began pulsing.  The creature stepped between the lights and vanished.  In short order, the party followed.  Rosë once again felt his skin crawl as the threads from the tapestry fabric _slid_ through his flesh.

They clustered before the great wall hanging for a few grains, and then proceeded up the stairs.  The _Dance Macabre_ still whirled, but the companions were better prepared this time.  Lew hit the dance floor with two quick turnings called from _Osirian_.  Unnoticed by the companions, the creature visibly flinched at the display of the Lightbringer’s power.  The skeletal dancers faded away and Quintus led the charge to the right hand edge of the curtain.  Using his extended spear, he pulled the velvet barrier aside, allowing the others to pass through.

They moved down the right side of the viewing gallery and halted before the ornate doors to the chamber they had last seen the dwarf.  Quintus called a short halt, unslung his crossbow and slapped one of his last Lathan-enchanted bolts into place.  The others readied their weapons.

“Remember…no funny business or you die!”

_‘I Understand,’_ echoed through their minds.

Rowan turned the door ring and gingerly pushed, expecting a blast of energy.  The creature stepped through behind him and strode purposefully toward the smaller door directly across the room.  Rosë, Quintus and Sextus followed close behind.  Rowan and Lew stood hard by the entrance, weapons ready.  The small door opened and the dwarf emerged.  His eyes locked with Quintus for a brief moment and the sorcerer noted they were clear of the madness that had clouded them in their earlier confrontations.

The dwarf’s eyes flicked to the creature and he howled in outrage.  “What treachery is this?”

Quintus cursed and brought up his crossbow as the tentacle creature’s outline wavered and shimmered.  A trio of creatures now stood before him and each clutched a crumbling scroll in its waving tentacles.  Lew and the others gasped as harsh words, dripping with caustic blackness, hammered through their minds.  From the torrent of dark words emerged one that was thrice repeated, _‘Volakir, Volakir, Volakir!’_

Quintus buried his crossbow bolt at the base of the skull of the center image.  Blue fire and black fire exploded together and a thundering crash echoed up from below.  Then, all hell broke loose!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Gotterdammerung*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, QB...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *I've been away from the thread for a bit, and it was such a treat to return with two updates posted and more on the way soon!!  I love the liquid column transport system, and I can't wait to see what happens to/with the bellringers  . *




Welcome back!

I reply to this right after I post a new installment!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, Dougal...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *keep this SH on page one, so i BUMP again
> 
> Dougal *




Dougal, 

I think that you, Lela and Darklone win the "Loyal Readers of the Year" award...thanks for keeping me up on Page 1.

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Thanks, Dougal...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *I think that you, Lela and Darklone win the "Loyal Readers of the Year" award...thanks for keeping me up on Page 1.*




We're rolling dice who does the next bump


----------



## Plane Sailing

> then all hell broke loose





I can't get out of my mind an old news report from Ireland (simplified here):

"FitzPatrick and Murphy were drinking in a bar. Fitzpatrick threw a punch at Murphy, then Murphy attempted to hit him with a bottle. _After this_ there was bad feeling and a fight broke out"

Nice to read story again.

A year on, are you revisiting plans to fly over to Britain?


----------



## Old One

*I like that analogy...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I can't get out of my mind an old news report from Ireland (simplified here):
> 
> "FitzPatrick and Murphy were drinking in a bar. Fitzpatrick threw a punch at Murphy, then Murphy attempted to hit him with a bottle. After this there was bad feeling and a fight broke out"
> 
> Nice to read story again.
> 
> A year on, are you revisiting plans to fly over to Britain? *




Alex,

That is a good one (and very appropriate)!  The last 2 sessions (18 & 19) had a lot of action in them, with some very interesting twists (as always).  Thanks for stopping in...speaking of which, I need to get caught up on your SH.

With regards to a trip over the pond...I think it will be a while.  We are expecting our first mini-RBDM in February and we have blown our travel + fun budget for the year by a factor of 2 or 3!  We decided to take our big trip to Aruba this year (back in May), instead of heading to the Old Country.

Hopefully, we will be able to cruise back over at some point...but the near future looks highly doubtful...

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

*Re: I like that analogy...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in...speaking of which, I need to get caught up on your SH.




Hey, you know you're always welcome round there!



> With regards to a trip over the pond...I think it will be a while.  We are expecting our first mini-RBDM in February and we have blown our travel + fun budget for the year by a factor of 2 or 3!  We decided to take our big trip to Aruba this year (back in May), instead of heading to the Old Country.




Of course, I forgot about your impending bundle of joy (fx: slaps forehead). Don't forget to fit in lots of nice walks and meals out and stuff, because it all goes crazy when the little one arrives (speaking from recent experience!).

We took our daughter with us to Australia when she was 6 months old, and she managed that fairly well, except for jet lag which is murder on babies... Now she is 14 months we are going to be bringing her over to the US for a short visit this October (while she still fits on our laps!)

Looking forward to the continued adventures...


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: I like that analogy...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, you know you're always welcome round there!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I forgot about your impending bundle of joy (fx: slaps forehead). Don't forget to fit in lots of nice walks and meals out and stuff, because it all goes crazy when the little one arrives (speaking from recent experience!).
> 
> We took our daughter with us to Australia when she was 6 months old, and she managed that fairly well, except for jet lag which is murder on babies... Now she is 14 months we are going to be bringing her over to the US for a short visit this October (while she still fits on our laps!)
> 
> Looking forward to the continued adventures... *




Alex,

Where are you planning to visit?  Maybe I can buy you an ale if you are anywhere close by!

~ Old One

PS - I have heard that babies are pretty portable for the first 6-9 months (ie, easy to travel and dine with).  Then, from 9 months to 3 years...look out!


----------



## Plane Sailing

*Re: Re: Re: I like that analogy...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alex,
> 
> Where are you planning to visit?  Maybe I can buy you an ale if you are anywhere close by!
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> PS - I have heard that babies are pretty portable for the first 6-9 months (ie, easy to travel and dine with).  Then, from 9 months to 3 years...look out! *




Although we haven't got the date completely fixed yet, we are planning to fly to Boston, visit Rhode Island and then up to Vermont before heading back home again - all this in the period around 1st-14th October.

You are right about the portability of the little ones though. Up to about 9 months you are egging them on to start rolling and crawling... as soon as they get to that stage you look wistfully back at the times when you could put them down and know where they would be when you went back


----------



## Old One

*Session 18 (Part Two)*

*Gotterdammerung*

Pulsating strands of crackling black energy whipped around the furious dwarf like so many embalmers wrappings.  The energy surge from Quintus’s bolt played around the tentacle creature’s head, but the being shook off the pain and barbed appendages lashed out.  Rosë charged toward the center creature, thinking the others were false images. Tentacles raked across his flank, correcting his error.  He pivoted and smashed his axe into his attacker’s torso.  Sextus put a crossbow bolt into the creature closest to him, dropped the missile weapon and drew his twin gladii.

A series of crashing sounds floated up to the balcony of the statue chamber, where Lew and Rowan exchanged worried looks.  They were aware of the battle raging behind them, but didn’t want to be surprised from the other direction.  Another series of crashes, louder and closer echoed, followed by an unmistakable call.  _Hoot-Hoot_!  Rowan tightened his grip on the Old Man’s sword and shot Lew another look, “The silver furs are inside the building!”

The black energy filaments, crackling and popping, had completely encased the dwarf and began to constrict around him like some nightmare cocoon.  Muffled curses penetrated the shell, but Rosë, Sextus and Quintus were all too busy to stop and listen.  The trio cut, thrust and stabbed at the three tentacle creatures, receiving stinging wounds and drained strength for their trouble.  Rosë landed a powerful blow, eviscerating one in a shower of gore.  Quintus stepped back and snapped off a _Magic Missile_, striking one in the back while Sextus impaled it from the front with a well-placed thrust.  The remaining creature screamed in their minds, tentacles flailing.

Half-a-dozen silver furs tore through purple drape between the viewing balcony and the _Danse Macabre_ room.  Their _hoots_ redoubled as they sensed Lew and Rowan; they charged.  Cleric and ranger met the onslaught with stave and blade.  Rowan noted, with an odd sense of detachment, that the faintly simian faces bore two milky white, sightless eyes.  _‘So they are blind!’_

The revelation did nothing to dull the pain from the silver fur’s bite however, as the charge sent both companions reeling back with painful wounds.  Their return strikes struck home and two silver furs flopped to the ground.

_(DM’s Note: I modeled the “silver furs” on baboons and apes – ala Congo.  They are blind, but do have echolocation and scent.  The small ones were not terribly tough, but they did pack a nasty bite.  The big one, however…)_

The last tentacle creature could not stand before the combined attacks of Quintus, Rosë and Sextus.  An overhand chop from Rosë’s great axe split it from crown to writhing tentacles and it collapsed in a heap.  While Rosë and Sextus caught their collective breath, Quintus dropped down to one knee, trying to decipher the muffled voice of the cocooned dwarf.

“Thou must stop them…they are killing my children…all will be lost!”

Quintus snapped an order, “Don’t kill the silver furs!”

Rowan snapped back, “Too late for that, they’re swarming all over the place!”

Just then, another crash floated up from below.  “They are killing them!” The dwarf wailed.

Something clicked in Quintus’s strained mind.  _‘Damn, the statues!’_  He countermanded his earlier order, “Kill the silver furs…save the statues!”

Rosë and Sextus shook off their weariness and moved to support Lew and Rowan.  Quintus followed them to the door and summoned his _Ghost Sound_, creating his best impression of Gordius Vercinox (Rosë’s son) crying with the volume of twenty men.  The effect was immediate and dramatic.  

The quartet of attacking silver backs reeled in pain, slapping their paws to their ears.  The companions grimly cut them down and looked for more.  Rowan spotted several rolling on the floor at the feet of the huge dwarven statue.  He exchanged sword for bow and began raining arrows on them.  They saw, through the rent in the curtain, that the dead no longer danced.

Unable to speak over the near-deafening wail issuing from Quintus, Rowan, Rosë and Sextus formed up and sprinted through the chamber towards the stairs.  Their passing kicked up dust from the crumbled corpses.  Quintus followed, walking slowly while maintaining concentration on his crying noise.  Unnoticed by the other companions, Lew had halted in the doorway of the dwarf’s chambers and was staring at the pulsating black cocoon.

Sextus, Rowan and Rosë burst into the tapestry room and surprised three silver furs that were reeling from Quintus’s spell.  They made quick work of them, but noted the destruction in the room and down one of the hallways.  Tapestries were shredded and pieces of fractured statues dotted the smooth marble floors.  One of the dead silver furs clutched the smashed head of one of the statues in its bloody paws.  “Which way?” Rosë roared.

Sextus noted that one of the hallway doors was closed and gestured towards it.  Rowan nodded in agreement and they sprang away.  They took care to slam the door closed behind them and ran down the corridor, which turned to the left.  They spotted an intact statue in front of the curtain that led to one of the large sitting rooms.  

Distance and stone walls significantly had significantly lessened the volume coming from Quintus, so the three heard smashing and hooting noises coming from the room.  They gripped their weapons tightly and charged; hitting the drape as a knot of silver furs tried to push through from the opposite direction.  Barbarian oaths, _hoot-hoots_ and old Imperial curses flew as the two groups dissolved into a biting, hacking, stabbing mess.

On the balcony, Quintus noticed Lew standing – motionless – with his back to him.  _‘What, in the name of *Osirian*, is he doing?’_

As if in response to the sorcerer’s mental query, Lew turned and began walking slowly around the balcony towards Quintus.  His face was slack and devoid of expression, but violet fire shone from his eyes.  Quintus swallowed hard and reversed the grip on his spear, brandishing it like a club.  He saw no recognition in his companions face, but the eyes resembled those of the dwarf.

When Lew stepped close enough, Quintus swung hard; angling his blow at his friend’s head to break whatever enchantment he was under.  Lew sidestepped and brought his hands up.  Violet light flared and Quintus felt every muscle in his body spasm and lock.  Lew’s face betrayed no emotion as he stepped around the sorcerer’s frozen form and out of Quintus’s line of sight.

Rowan ducked snapping fangs and cursed as the strains of Quintus’s spell faded.  His spirits lifted, however, as Sextus replaced his brother’s mewling with his deep baritone and began singing a song of valor.  Rosë’s axe and Rowan’s sword finished off the last two silver furs before them, but the ranger’s heart sank as he saw a dozen more loping from the corridor directly opposite them.  In their midst strode the enormous silver fur they had seen earlier and the wall shook as the huge creature roared a challege.

They formed a semblance of a battle line 3 paces in front of the last remaining dwarven statue.  “Let them come to us,” the ranger whispered.

Rosë caught a footfall behind them and half turned to see Lew standing beside the dwarven statue, hand on its shoulder.  The cleric seemed to be mumbling something, but the Brigante could not make out his words.  His attention snapped back to the fore as hoots and howls announced the silver fur charge.

Sextus was aware of someone stepping up behind him as he braced for the impact.  He caught a glimpse of Lew’s tunic out of his peripheral vision and heard an unfamiliar voice shout words of power from his friend’s mouth.  A pillar of violet fire erupted in the center of the chamber and the bard cried out.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Interlude – The Sleeper Awakens*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Looks good Old One.  Check for an e-mail from me.

Darklone, looks like it's my turn.


----------



## Old One

*Interlude - The Sleeper Awakens*

*The Sleeper Remembers*

_The Sleeper remembers youth and vitality.  

Hammer’s Echo was the only real home I’d ever known.  The only home I remember.  But, there are other memories…faded memories…I remember.  I remember the First Hammer standing over me.  "This young one is favored by Moradin.  The essence of the Lightbringer shines through him.  He must make the journey.”

The prayers continued...but the memory fades.  

Did I bid farewell to my parent?  I don’t think so.  They tell me they died…consumed by flame at the hands of twisted men soon after I took my first steps.  What of my sisters and brother?  Gone to fight the irresistible tide of the Shadow; never to return.  On what forgotten fields do their moldering bones lay?  They say Mother promised me to the church...promised me to the service of the light.  By her death, she delivered._

*The Sleeper Learns* 

_A long journey followed, I think.  Only 3 winters I had, but I remember.  Ah, the Master Smith - a hard, gruff sort named Garrett.  He taught me, molded me and, perhaps, even loved me, after a fashion.  

A Stern one he was, but there was gentleness.  For years, there were only chores – cleaning and polishing and mopping.  Then came the lessons…the secrets of fashioning bronze and iron…the secrets of creating steel.  During those years, Garrett fashioned me.  I crafted many weapons for him and he taught me to use them all – axe, sword, even bow.  But the hammer…oh, what love for the hammer!

It was my favorite.  Hard and strong, like me!  I miss the hammer.  No apprentice could stand before me when I wielded the hammer and I even bested those that were soon off to the wars.  I grew strong and fierce.  A fire burned in my belly.  I wanted to go to war too.  I wanted to kill the humans and avenge the death of my father and mother.  When I told Garrett, his laughter thundered through the forge.  “Your day will come, lad!”

On my 30th name day, he gave me my first tattoo - The Hammer and Anvil.  He told me that I was special, and I was to be given over to the Church to learn the Mysteries of Moradin and the Way of the Light.  I was reluctant to go, but I had no choice. 

I was apprenticed to Brecon MacArto, 2nd Hammer of the Shrine.  Garrett had taught me to fight, but Brecon taught me to think and to learn.  I remember sullen resentment, gradually overcome by my tutor.  I learned my letters, both the runemarks of my people and Imperial script.  I learned the Mysteries of Moradin and secrets of Light and Shadow.  What began as a hateful chore gradually became peace – the peace of Moradin.

I found my place.  I was a Defender of the Light.  I didn’t want to kill all the humans…just those tainted by the Shadow.  I wanted to defeat the Shadow, to sweep it from the lands; and I could!  The Light of Moradin burned strong within me!  I was chosen by Moradin to perform miracles.  I could heal and smite and cure and bless; the miracles of Moradin were without end. I came to trust, respect and love the Church.

We received sporadic news from the war.  It was never good.  The war spread…they called it a ‘Race War’, Brecon and the others.  Genocide was the word they used, whispering in hushed tones.  I think they tried to protect from the news, tried to shelter me, but I heard it all.  Every season I asked permission to leave and join the fight above.  Brecon merely smiled a sad smile and shook his head.  The fire burned hot within me, I knew that I could best the Shadow, if only they would give me the chance!

I remember the year of my 51st name day.  A strange traveler came to Hammer’s Echo…a traveler bringing grim news.  Volakir he was named by Owain Macvar, the First Hammer.  I remember thinking that Volakir was a strange name for a child of stone.  His features elude me, save for the eyes. There was fire in those eyes.  

The First Hammer welcomed Volakir, yet flinched at the strange traveler’s touch.  The First Hammer took counsel with Volakir and remained closeted for three passings of Moradin’s Favor. I remember the First Hammer’s face – pale with worry.  He gathered us in the Worship Hall and told us that we were commanded to a dangerous ritual.  He commanded that we ask no questions, but accept the Will of Moradin.

The First Hammer and Volakir led us from the Worship Hall; one by one.  They bade us arm and armor ourselves for battle, then placed us at various places about Hammer’s Echo, requesting silence and attention.  Nearly a score they placed before they came to me.  They placed me just beyond the Second Hall of Meditation.  I remember Volakir’s words and piercing eyes, “Never forget that you walk in Moradin’s Light.”  

A short time later, Words of power echoed through the halls. My mind was filled with fire--and I'm not ashamed to admit it; I knew fear. After the words echoed their last, all was silent. I tried to move, but found I could not. I tried to open my eyes, but found I could not. I was trapped, I couldn't even scream. I was aware, but a prisoner in my own flesh. Stone, I may as well have been stone. Time passed, and I drifted to sleep. How much time, how many dreams?_

*The Sleeper Dreams*

_Am I dead?  Am I a ghost?  Cursed and anchored to my mortal shell?  My mind flies and I "see" time and events.  Are they visions of what's to come?  Are they visions of things past?  Are they dreams?  More nightmares - is this hell?  I see a world at war.  I see darkness and bones - skeletons of elves, gnomes, halflings, and humans.  

No more Empire.  No more treaties.  No more walking arm in arm against the Shadow.  I dream of darkness and of a world in chaos.  Is all the light gone; abandoning the world to its fate?  A sense of watching and waiting permeates my being – what am I waiting for?  When the chaos ends?  When the people stand as one and the darkness is in retreat?  The light came and went.  The darkness is upon the world again.  There is still light and where there is light, there is hope. Like a hammer, the light beats away the darkness. Will it be enough?  There is so much darkness and so little hope.  I must have faith. I must believe Moradin has a plan. So much time...so many dreams.

How long have I dreamed?  Eons?  Centuries?  Decades?  Years?  Weeks?  Days?  Hours?  Minutes?  Seconds? It matters not.  I no longer have a sense of time.  If I awoke, would I find that I was asleep for an eye’s blink?  If I awoke, would I find naught but dust and ruin and memory?

Faces float before me.  Strange faces…faces I have never seen with my now blind eyes.  Yet they are familiar all the same.  They come again and again, invading my dreams.  Are they enemies?  I think not, for the taint of the Shadow is absent.  Why then, do I see them?  It must be Moradin’s Will.  Blessed Moradin, Blessed Light, Blessed Dreams and Blessed Sleep.  Thank Moradin it has become so hard to think. This sightless, soundless, tasteless, touch less prison, it is enough to drive one mad.  Perhaps it already has. 

Blessed sleep. The sleeper remembers, learns, dreams, but mostly...By the Hammer's Light, mostly…the Sleeper sleeps._

*The Sleeper Awakens*

_The voice calls to me again…pulling me back from a rare dream.  I was dreaming of the faces again…they seemed close enough to reach out and touch.  The voice is familiar and I must obey it.  Whose voice is it?  A voice that belongs to strange eyes…Volakir is calling me home!_


----------



## Lela

Whoa.

I'm confused, and I'm not even in this game.


----------



## willpax

Usually, when words out of Germanic mythology get thrown about, I think to myself "Nothing good can come out of this."

I suppose this is life from the point of view of one of the statues that the silverbacks are trying to destroy. 

And one of our young heroes has just discovered that he is a reincarnation of a sort. 

The story keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Old One

*All will be made clear...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Whoa.
> 
> I'm confused, and I'm not even in this game.  *




Lela,

Don't worry...all will be made clear in the next couple of posts!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*I probably should have saved it...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *Usually, when words out of Germanic mythology get thrown about, I think to myself "Nothing good can come out of this."
> 
> I suppose this is life from the point of view of one of the statues that the silverbacks are trying to destroy.
> 
> And one of our young heroes has just discovered that he is a reincarnation of a sort.
> 
> The story keeps getting better and better. *




Willpax,

Thanks for swinging by!  I probably should have saved "Gotterdammerung" for later...but I can always go for "Part Deux"!  Your speculations are quite interesting...stay tuned to discover how accurate they are!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Quick Announcement + Question...*

I have finally gotten all of the pertinent *Faded Glory* entries into one document and am currently editing it.  I will give Morrus a week or so to get out from under "The Pile"; then I will e-mail it to him for inclusion in the "Hosted Storyhours" section.

Is there anything that anyone would like to see (besides pure SH entries) in the compiled SH?

Thanks in advance...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 18 (Part Three)*

*Walking…And Fighting…Legends*

The heat and _power_ from the pillar of fire subsided, leaving mewling silver furs and the stench of burning flesh behind.  Sextus looked at Lew with a mix of wonder and fear.  His friend’s face was a slack mask, but the priest’s eyes shone with smoldering violet flames.

Lew’s display of holy might shattered the silver back charge.  A dozen fire-blackened forms ringed the impact point and the remaining attackers were injured; charred paws and jaws abounded.  The huge leader roared another challenge, but it was laced with pain.

Rowan and Rosë recovered quickly, chopping and stabbing at the reeling silver furs.  Sextus’s heart soared!  A moment before, all had seemed lost, but now…

The bard’s voice rose above the din of battle, his song of valor ringing off the walls.  Hefting his gladii, the diminutive Scipio charged, weaving through the struggling combatants and running straight towards the smoking silver back that towered above the others.  He never made it.

Two impossibly long arms, tipped with razor sharp talons, scissored into the bard five paces from his target.  The giant silver back howled in triumph as Sextus catapulted backwards like a broken, bloody rag doll.  He crashed to the floor a spear’s length from where Rowan was engaged with two injured foes; blood fountained.

Rosë had long since given in to the rage of his forefathers, his axe carving a deadly path through the remaining silver furs.  An anomaly registered in his dim mind as a stocky, heavily armored figure clanked past him, yelling a challenge and hefting a warhammer and scutum.  The newcomer shrugged off two massive claw strikes from the huge silver fur and smashed its hammer into the beast’s thigh.

Rowan’s anguished mind didn’t even acknowledge the mysterious ally.  _‘He’s even worse off than Rosë was!’_ 

The ranger gauged his chances and made an instantaneous decision.  He dropped his sword, pulled out his medical kit and dropped to his knees next to Sextus, using his body to shield his friend from the snapping jaws the silver furs.  _‘I only have one chance…’_

Rosë’s axe sliced through the breastbone and spine of his last opponent.  He pivoted and charged the two raking Rowan’s back.  The ranger struggled to put pressure on the worst of Sextus’s wounds, just like Lew had taught him, but the clinging beasts pulled his arm away at the last minute and the bard’s blood…bright red arterial blood…continued to flow.  A bloody bubble formed on the younger Scipio’s lips and held, for there was no more breath left to burst it.  Rowan screamed in anger and frustration, swept up the Old Man’s sword and lunged at the nearest silver fur.

_(DM's Note: Poor Sextus has a penchant for charging into the teeth of danger.  At this point, he was a Bard 3/Ranger 1 with a grand total of 16 hit points.  The big silver fur had reach, hit with 2 claw attacks - 1 of which was critical.  The blows dropped him to -9 and he has no CON bonus, so -10 is dead.  He failed his stabilization roll and I gave Rowan one chance - vs. DC 15 Heal Check - to save him.  Unfortunately, Rowan, who has a pretty high Heal modifier, rolled poorly.  IIRC, the total was 12 or 13.)_

Three chambers away from and above the battle, Quintus, still unable to move, heard Rowan’s wail.  The sorcerer’s heart skipped a beat and his blood ran cold.

The stocky warrior stood toe-to-toe with the enormous silver fur.  The warrior landed several blows, but the return strikes tore huge rents in the warrior’s scale mail, through which blood flowed freely.

Rosë and Rowan cut down their remaining foes, but both were staggering on leaden legs.  Chest heaving, the Brigante hefted his axe and limped toward the roaring silver fur.  Rowan unslung his bow and nocked an arrow with shaking hands.  _‘The beast is still too strong,’_ he thought grimly as he drew and loosed.

His shaft took it high on the left shoulder, but the pain-maddened beast shrugged it off and prepared to crush the armored warrior.  Suddenly, another pillar of flame blossomed in the hallway behind the beast.  The warrior ducked behind its shield as flames licked around the edges.  Rosë flung up a battered arm to protect his face.  Rowan saw the huge silver fur clearly silhouetted by the flames for a grain or two before the inferno consumed it.  The charred corpse crumbled to the floor and silence reigned; save for labored breathing and the popping of sizzled flesh.

Rowan turned to see Lew on one knee beside Sextus.  Joints creaking, the ranger joined him, fingers searching for a pulse.  He looked at the priest, tears welling up, “Lew, he’s dead.”

The priest’s face remained strangely blank…not even a hint of emotion played across it.  Rowan followed Lew’s gaze as the priest looked over his shoulder.  He saw the short warrior, battered and bloody approaching.  The warrior slung the scutum over his shoulder and slid his gore-spattered warhammer in a leather belt loop.  Rowan’s weary eyes widened in amazement.  The warrior was the spitting image of the statue they had just passed in the corridor.

Rosë gripped his axe tightly and eyed the warrior suspiciously as he brushed past the Brigante.  He relaxed slightly when the warrior put his hammer away.  He relaxed further, slumping for weariness, as his adrenaline drained away.

Lew barked something to the warrior in an unfamiliar language.  Rowan looked on, numb and confused, while the warrior scooped up the body of the bard and followed Lew’s retreating form down the hallway they had come from.  He and Rosë exchanged looks and shrugs, and then they hurried to follow.

The strange procession passed through the tapestry room, turned and entered the chamber with the huge dwarven statue.  Lew motioned to the warrior, who gently laid Sextus’s corpse at the feet of the statue.  Lew whirled on Rowan and Rosë, eyes blazing violet.  “Will you pay the price?”  Lew thundered.

Both companions took an involuntary step back.  The words sounded like some stilted form of Tradespeak and Rowan’s addled brain could not sort the jumble out.  “Will you pay the price?”

Rosë, amazingly able to make out the words, replied, “What is the price?”

“We have no time…even now his spirit flees!  Will you pay the price?”

Dark visions swam in the barbarian’s head.  What would the price be?  With a cry of anguish, Rosë shouted, “Yes, we will pay the price!  I will pay the price!”

A fleeting smile played across Lew’s emotionless visage and he turned and raised his arms towards the statue, chanting.  Swirling violet mist began to fill the chamber.

On the balcony above, the force holding Quintus immobile finally loosened its grip.  The sorcerer had heard some of the shouted exchange from below, but it made no sense.  He looked over the balcony, but could only make out dim shapes in the mist.  “What is going on down there?”

Rowan croaked above Lew’s chanting, “You better hurry up, Quintus!  It’s Sextus!”

Quintus sprang away, running for the stairs, before the last syllable of Rowan’s call finished.  The chanting chased after him, mocking him and spurring him on.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 18 (Part Four) – One Miracle Too Many?*


----------



## Lela

Woa, flashback to an X-men cartoon (the good one, not Evolution).  Coolness.

What a viscous little (well, not really) monkey.  I don't like him.  No bannas for him.


Did he crit on Sextus, or just wamp him a good one?

[Edit: Added the following]

Oh yeah.  Old One, you seem to have an admierer.  Immitation is the sincerist form of flattery.  

It can also be really annoying.  Much like my sudden inability to spell anything correctly.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*The price*

Wooow, double-Installment! Thank you, Old One! 

What will that price be? *ponder* Maybe some quest? Loosing a lvl? (which would hit Rose hard, i guess...) Or...maybe they have to wear pink skirts from now on? 

And Lela: Darklone is on halidays, so i have to take over the bumping for both of us ger-mermans  And when he comes back from Spain i will be off to New Zealand for 3 weeks, so he will have to do it then - who is your holiday-backup??? .)

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Fade

Yipee!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Nice to have a good chunk of story... several things stood out for me:

1. Good thinking to use the ghost sound of an amplified baby crying, and good DM'ing to allow it to disorientate the blind gorillas.

2. "Quintus swung hard; angling his blow at his friend’s head to break whatever enchantment he was under." What a novel approach to breaking an enchantment! I guess he was trying to "knock some sense into him" 

3. Sextus' hopeless death. I really feel for the brave souls who throw themselves against the odds without realising just what they are up against. Creatures with reach have been the death of so many bright young hopes...

Cheers,


----------



## Old One

*Check the Installment...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Woa, flashback to an X-men cartoon (the good one, not Evolution).  Coolness.
> 
> What a viscous little (well, not really) monkey.  I don't like him.  No bannas for him.
> 
> 
> Did he crit on Sextus, or just wamp him a good one?
> 
> [Edit: Added the following]
> 
> Oh yeah.  Old One, you seem to have an admierer.  Immitation is the sincerist form of flattery.
> 
> It can also be really annoying.  Much like my sudden inability to spell anything correctly. *




Lela,

Thanks for stopping in.  I edited the last installment to include a _DM's Note_ on Sextus's charge.  The big silver fur was pretty ugly, as Sextus and the Mystery Warrior found out.

I didn't get your "Admirer" comment at first, then picked up another poster called "the_Old_one".  As long as he doesn't steal my .sig we are good to go!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Fade said:
			
		

> *Yipee! *




Fade,

Thanks for the "happy yell"!  I am doing my best to get the SH caught up and edit the compilation to send to Morrus.

Look for another installment or two this week!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks for commenting...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Nice to have a good chunk of story... several things stood out for me:
> 
> 1. Good thinking to use the ghost sound of an amplified baby crying, and good DM'ing to allow it to disorientate the blind gorillas.
> 
> 2. "Quintus swung hard; angling his blow at his friend’s head to break whatever enchantment he was under." What a novel approach to breaking an enchantment! I guess he was trying to "knock some sense into him"
> 
> 3. Sextus' hopeless death. I really feel for the brave souls who throw themselves against the odds without realising just what they are up against. Creatures with reach have been the death of so many bright young hopes...
> 
> Cheers, *




Alex,

Thanks for stopping in.

1) Corey, Quintus's player, is pretty good at coming up with ideas to foil my fiendish DM plots.  They don't always work...but I give him a fair shake!

2) For reasons that will be revealed soon, everyone kind of forgot about Lew in the heat of combat.  Quintus wanted to maintain concentration on his _Ghost Sound_ and the only thing he could think of was wacking Lew on the head.  Too bad he rolled a "3"!

3) Throughout the campaign, Sextus has tempted fate time and again.  He has the lowest HP total in the party (by far), yet is always charging ahead or playing rearguard in the face of overwhelming odds.  

Up to this point, his incredible luck has held.  He has been down into low negative HPs more times than I can count, but has always managed to survive.  Rowan's player Jim felt bad because he blew his Heal check.  Normally he automatically hits DC 15 by "Taking 10", but I ruled the situation made that impossible.

Now, I wonder what that violet mist is all about...!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: The price*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Wooow, double-Installment! Thank you, Old One!
> 
> What will that price be? *ponder* Maybe some quest? Loosing a lvl? (which would hit Rose hard, i guess...) Or...maybe they have to wear pink skirts from now on?
> 
> And Lela: Darklone is on halidays, so i have to take over the bumping for both of us ger-mermans  And when he comes back from Spain i will be off to New Zealand for 3 weeks, so he will have to do it then - who is your holiday-backup??? .)
> 
> Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist *




Dougal,

I won't keep you in suspense for long...the "Price" will be revealed next installment. 

I wondered where Darklone had gotten to...hopefully he is having fun in Spain.  Did he head to the Costa Brava, by any chance.  I was there in 1987 and had a blast.

~ Old One


----------



## DethStryke

*Faded Glory in Minature form!*

Well... it's weird hearing about parts of what happened in the game and then finally being able to piece it together from the story hours. 

For those confused, Jim (Rowan's player) and I are roommates, so I get to hear some juicy tidbits ahead of time. 

I completed and photographed Rose's figurine. Would anyone object to my posting two pics of it? (specifically Old One).


----------



## Dawn

Three updates since I was last able to get to the boards.  I just love the story line, Old One.

Now what could that price be?  A Quest?  Servitude (such as ringing the bell in place of the creatures)?

Can’t wait to see!!


----------



## Oberton

*Re: Faded Glory in Minature form!*



			
				DethStryke said:
			
		

> *Well... it's weird hearing about parts of what happened in the game and then finally being able to piece it together from the story hours.
> 
> For those confused, Jim (Rowan's player) and I are roommates, so I get to hear some juicy tidbits ahead of time.
> 
> I completed and photographed Rose's figurine. Would anyone object to my posting two pics of it? (specifically Old One). *




Post away.. Post away..


----------



## Old One

*Yeah...*

What O'berton said...post away!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Glad You Like It...*



			
				Dawn said:
			
		

> *Three updates since I was last able to get to the boards.  I just love the story line, Old One.
> 
> Now what could that price be?  A Quest?  Servitude (such as ringing the bell in place of the creatures)?
> 
> Can’t wait to see!! *




Dawn,

Thanks for the kind words!  Just remember that about 1/2 the various plot lines are PC-created.  During the character creation process, I gave the players extra build points for providing juicy plot ideas.

RBDM that I am, I have tried to work most of the hooks into the game in some way, shape or form.  Of course, some of them are significantly altered from their original form...hee, hee!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Really, Spain?  Hmmmm, I play an e-mail game with him as the DM and he never mentioned it.  Surprise, surprise.

And I'd love to see Rose's fig.  It would be nice to have a visul image.

Ahhh, I just pictured the fig holding a baby.    LOL


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Re: Re: The price*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dougal,
> 
> I won't keep you in suspense for long...the "Price" will be revealed next installment.
> 
> I wondered where Darklone had gotten to...hopefully he is having fun in Spain.  Did he head to the Costa Brava, by any chance.  I was there in 1987 and had a blast.
> 
> ~ Old One *




Hi Old One,

 well, i will have to wait til next installment then... (biting my fingernails)

About Spain: At least that was my last info about his holiday. He hasn't gone abroad until now, since this evening we will be playing together (yeah, finally none of us being DM  ) and drive our Mistress into hysteria - we can be _very_ annoying 

And I, too, wanna see the fig!

Cheers

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Thorntangle

Great story as always, Old One! It's going to be very interesting to see how everything fits together.

BTW - I'd love to see pics of the player's miniatures. And while you're at it, a group shot sitting at the ToEE. Somebody there must have a digital camera or scanner.

Matt


----------



## Old One

*If I Would Just Get Off My Butt...*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Great story as always, Old One! It's going to be very interesting to see how everything fits together.
> 
> BTW - I'd love to see pics of the player's miniatures. And while you're at it, a group shot sitting at the ToEE. Somebody there must have a digital camera or scanner.
> 
> Matt *




Thorntangle -

Thanks for commenting.  I hope to have the next installment up today or tomorrow at the latest.  The next installment or two should tie everything together...

I have a digital camera and grand plans for the fallow website (which is being hosted for free by EN Boarder O'berton - yea, Oberton!).  I just can't seem to get off my butt long enough to get it all done!

We play again in 2.5 weeks, so I will try to get some pictures of everyone!

~ Old One


----------



## Lazybones

Just got caught up through the last 5-6 updates (just finished Book V of TttWW so I have time to catch up on my favorite SHs).  Reading the bulk of the dwarven temple sessions in one sitting, I can say that the pacing and building tension/action was excellent.  Your players seem to give you excellent fodder for cliffhangers and dramatic moments in the story.  

Of course, I HAD to come in right in the middle of another dramatic cliffhanger!  

Cheers,
LB


----------



## Broccli_Head

Finally caught up! Can't wait until the next post to learn more about the dwarven mystery and about what happens to Lew and Sextus!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, LB!*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Just got caught up through the last 5-6 updates (just finished Book V of TttWW so I have time to catch up on my favorite SHs).  Reading the bulk of the dwarven temple sessions in one sitting, I can say that the pacing and building tension/action was excellent.  Your players seem to give you excellent fodder for cliffhangers and dramatic moments in the story.
> 
> Of course, I HAD to come in right in the middle of another dramatic cliffhanger!
> 
> Cheers,
> LB *




LB -

High praise indeed from the "King of the Cliffhangers"!

I am in the process of editing my SH for posting in the "Hosted" section...what a monumental task!  Even minus the background info, the current file weighs in at a hefty 115,000 words (about 880 kb)!  I have written a dang novel!

I hope to have the editing completed this week, then I may add some art, convert it to .pdf and .zip it to Morrus!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, Broc!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Finally caught up! Can't wait until the next post to learn more about the dwarven mystery and about what happens to Lew and Sextus! *




Broc -

Thanks for stopping by...

The update is coming (see the post above)!  I may have to put my compiled SH on hold until after the next update...what do you think?

~ Old One


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Pure Sweetness*

Hey everyone,

I haven't fallen off the edge of the Earth, I'm just waaayyy too busy due to RL issues to make substantive comments.

Old One, I'm still reading and groovin', however, and always will be.


----------



## Old One

*Re: Pure Sweetness*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Hey everyone,
> 
> I haven't fallen off the edge of the Earth, I'm just waaayyy too busy due to RL issues to make substantive comments.
> 
> Old One, I'm still reading and groovin', however, and always will be. *




P_of_H -

Welcome back!  Thanks for taking a break from the dreaded RL issues and swinging by...

As you will soon see (hopefully today sometime), the campaign is about to take a very interesting turn.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 18 (Part Four)*

*One Miracle Too Many?*

Rosë and Rowan dashed the stinging sweat from their eyes with shaking hands.  Two shadowy shapes descended down the front of the immense dwarven statue through the swirling mist.  The two companions stood, slack-jawed, as a ghostly winged figure, shimmering with holy light, led a pale reflection of Sextus down from on high.

The apparitions halted a spear’s length above the bard’s bloody body and the winged being addressed Lew in melodic language that flowed across their ears like the sweetest music.  Lew, eyes shining violet, responded in the same tongue; his voice was calm and authoritative.  Rowan squinted, straining to get a good look at the celestial creature.  His eyes widened as he realized in had a vaguely dwarven shape to it!

Uncounted beams of violet light shot through chamber for half a grain.  Rowan and Rosë flung their arms up to shield their faces from the unbearable brilliance.  Their eyes snapped back open when they heard a long groan and a ragged breath being drawn.  The beams of light were gone and the swirling mist was rapidly dissipating.  They saw no sign of the winged being, but Sextus’s body stirred and the bard attempted to sit up.

With cries of joy, Rowan and Rosë dropped to a knee beside their friend.  They barely noted Lew and the dwarven warrior conversing.  The disjointed voice issuing from Lew recaptured their attention.

“You have agreed to the price for the life of your friend.  That price is the mortal shell of the human you call Lew.  This vessel is best suited for me to continue my mission, which is of utmost import.  I have instructed Cragen, my apprentice, to travel with you, for you cannot walk on the path I must take.  I fear I do not have time to tarry and explain more…I have slept in madness far too long!  If the Lightbringer wills it, we shall meet again.”

As he finished speaking, Lew made a pass with his hands and began walking…straight up into the air.  Sextus, Rowan and Rosë stared, dumbfounded.

Quintus, red-faced and panting, burst into the room from the tapestry chamber.  Confused and slightly disoriented, the sorcerer took in the battered dwarven warrior, the ascending Lew and the stunned faces of his brother and friends in a grain.  “What in the hell is going on here?  What is happening to Lew?”

The words came in a rush.  The dwarf cocked his head slightly and looked at Quintus, clearly perplexed.  The elder Scipio’s frustration and fear burst like a paper dam.  He unslung his crossbow and slotted his last Lathan-ensorcelled bolt.  “You, dwarf, bring my friend back now or you die!”

The dwarven warrior’s eyes narrowed dangerously and his hand strayed towards his war hammer…

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Questions, Answers and Yet More Questions*

~ Old One

PS - Sorry this one is a little skimpy...more will follow soon!


----------



## Lela

WOHA.  How did Lew's player react to this one?


----------



## Caliber

Well I might be reading this wrong but I think Lew is now playing the Dwarf Cragen. Maybe thats just me though ...

Good update though Old One! Long time no post!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Lew's player was considering the Paladin class


----------



## Caliber

The Dwarf could be a Paladin ...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Now they just need someopne who can speak dwarven


----------



## Lela

I agree with all of you.

It's just that if my DM were to take away my character and hand me a new one (I just hope he gets to pick some, if not all, the stats, skills, feats, etc) without warning, I _might_ be a little miffed.  Especally when it's considered that it was another player who agreed to "Pay the Price."  Of course, it's all relitive.

Anyway, that's what I'm asking about.  How did Lew's player take it?  And did you give him anything extra/special?


----------



## Old One

*What Happened To Lew?*

Greetings All!

I could let the speculation run wild, but...

Right before we played *Session 17* Kris, Lew's player, informed me that he was dropping out of the campaign for scheduling reasons.  Despite much DM wheedling and pleading, his decision was final.

John (Rose) mentioned he knew someone who would be very interested in playing.  Both Corey (Quintus) and Jim (Rowan) had gamed with the prospect before and seconded John's motion, so Mike was invited to join our group and *Cragen* (aka "Rip van Dwarf") was born.

Mike joined us for *Session 18* and was introduced midway through the session.  His baptism to fire was losing over 1/2 his considerable hit points in one round to the big silver fur!  As you will see with the next update...his joining the party was not without it's "bumps"!

Stay tuned, 

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Caliber!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *Well I might be reading this wrong but I think Lew is now playing the Dwarf Cragen. Maybe thats just me though ...
> 
> Good update though Old One! Long time no post!  *





Thanks, Caliber!

Glad to see you back.  Cragen is indeed the new PC, but Lew, sadly is no longer with us.  See the above post for details...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hee, Hee...*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Now they just need someopne who can speak dwarven *




MW -

Your attention to detail is outstanding...

Actually, Cragen speaks Old Emorian...the main precursor to Tradespeak.  Sometimes, things *DO* get lost in the translation!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*No "Deus Ex DM" Here...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *I agree with all of you.
> 
> It's just that if my DM were to take away my character and hand me a new one (I just hope he gets to pick some, if not all, the stats, skills, feats, etc) without warning, I might be a little miffed.  Especally when it's considered that it was another player who agreed to "Pay the Price."  Of course, it's all relitive.
> 
> Anyway, that's what I'm asking about.  How did Lew's player take it?  And did you give him anything extra/special? *




Lela,

I wouldn't take away a PC without major player input and agreement.  That said, it was not an issue in this case.  Based on the turn of events, it all actually worked out pretty nicely (at least from a DM point of view).

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

I'm really sorry that "Lew" has had to drop out - from a DM perspective you watch a whole series of plot threads walk away, quite apart from the disappointment of not having a friend in the game any more (speaks from experience here )

I'll always think of Lew as the man who used ordinary "medicine" to help someones bent back, and then found an unwanted bevy of people looking for "the miracle healer"! Truly, no good deed shall go unpunished <smiles>

Eagerly awaiting more story.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Loosing Lew...*

Now this is bad for the group, in-game and out-game  

No more intricate patterns on Lews shoes...

and a tip for the new player:

BEWARE OF PITS !!!  

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Old One

*It was unfortunate...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *I'm really sorry that "Lew" has had to drop out - from a DM perspective you watch a whole series of plot threads walk away, quite apart from the disappointment of not having a friend in the game any more (speaks from experience here )
> 
> I'll always think of Lew as the man who used ordinary "medicine" to help someones bent back, and then found an unwanted bevy of people looking for "the miracle healer"! Truly, no good deed shall go unpunished <smiles>
> 
> Eagerly awaiting more story. *




Alex,

Thanks for stopping in...

It was unfortunate to lose Kris as a player and Lew as a character.  Kris contributed alot to the campaign and Lew had a significant number of plot hooks built around him.  As you well, know, however, as the DM, you have to learn to "roll with the punches"!  I NPC'd Lew for 1.5 sessions, then Volakir (the dwarven cleric) borrowed his body and "wind walked" away.

The departure of Lew and the arrival of Cragen actually allowed me to accelerate the introduction of a number of plot hooks and world elements that have been waiting in the wings.  In addition, Lew's departure removes the party's main link to the Church...the full effects (if any) of this development remain to be seen.

Needless to say, showing up with a living, breathing dwarf after nearly 8 human generations might turn more than a few heads...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: Loosing Lew...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Now this is bad for the group, in-game and out-game
> 
> No more intricate patterns on Lews shoes...
> 
> and a tip for the new player:
> 
> BEWARE OF PITS !!!
> 
> Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist *




Dougal,

Mike/Cragen has been with us for 2 sessions...so far, no pits!

As you will see in coming updates, the loss of Lew has some _very_ interesting repercussions!

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing

So are they now a party with no healers?

Ooo-er missus!


----------



## Old One

*Actually...*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *So are they now a party with no healers?
> 
> Ooo-er missus! *




Alex,

It's not quite that bad...

Cragen is a Cleric 2/Fighter 2 (although that may change a bit, since I allow players 3 sessions to "finalize" their PCs).  Also, Sextus has CLW and Rowan is _usually_ pretty good at heal checks.

I think Mike is considering switching things around to Cleric 3/Fighter 1 to get access to 2nd level spells...we shall see.

I think the bigger issue is reaction to a "legend" walking out of the past...should be fun!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

I didn't think you would yank a PC w/o notice.  I was just curious as to what exactly happened.

Anyway, this leaves me wondering something.  Is this new dwarf planning to take your Paladin PrC?  If not, what are the chances that you could, uhmm, release the data to the rest of us?


----------



## Old One

*Lela, your patience is astounding...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *I didn't think you would yank a PC w/o notice.  I was just curious as to what exactly happened.
> 
> Anyway, this leaves me wondering something.  Is this new dwarf planning to take your Paladin PrC?  If not, what are the chances that you could, uhmm, release the data to the rest of us?  *




Lela,

I am headed out of town this weekend (in about 10 minutes, in fact).  I will try to get it to you next week sometime (via private mail).

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*Re: Lela, your patience is astounding...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela,
> 
> I am headed out of town this weekend (in about 10 minutes, in fact).  I will try to get it to you next week sometime (via private mail).
> 
> ~ Old One *




*Goes to Close Computer Room Door*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


****DOES HAPPY DANCE!****
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


*Goes to Reopen Door*


----------



## DethStryke

Here he is, in all his glory.

Rose. 28mm version.







Comments are highly encouraged.

I didn't go into much detail on John's specific request. He continually repeated "Rose is very low tech. Everything is plain. etc etc etc." The only gripe I really have with it is the fur on the boots and loin. I would have liked a snow grey wolf type fur to contrast on the skin and leather.... however, his totem is the bear, so this made more sense character wise.   Ahh well.

Anywho, post away. Next is the new dwarf! Hopefully, I will have him ready in time for their next game. *is envious of players*

[edit]
Here is the original. As you can see, i took a dremel to him. 




[/edit]


----------



## Caliber

Wow. Maybe its the fact that I paint like a four-year old but I am REALLY impressed. Good job on that miniature.

And cool story too. We want more updates! (Anything to keep me from having to pay attention in class!)


----------



## Old One

*Outstanding!*



			
				DethStryke said:
			
		

> *Here he is, in all his glory.
> 
> Rose. 28mm version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are highly encouraged.
> 
> I didn't go into much detail on John's specific request. He continually repeated "Rose is very low tech. Everything is plain. etc etc etc." The only gripe I really have with it is the fur on the boots and loin. I would have liked a snow grey wolf type fur to contrast on the skin and leather.... however, his totem is the bear, so this made more sense character wise.   Ahh well.
> 
> Anywho, post away. Next is the new dwarf! Hopefully, I will have him ready in time for their next game. *is envious of players*
> 
> [edit]
> Here is the original. As you can see, i took a dremel to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/edit] *




DethStryke,

Great job (Old One looks at his horde of unpainted minis in envy)!  Looking forward to seeing Cragen as well!

For those into detail, note the "eagle-shaped" birthmark across the figure's back...what does it mean?!?

~ Old One

PS - One minor correction, Rose's totem is actually the Great Eagle.


----------



## DethStryke

*Re: Outstanding!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> DethStryke,
> 
> Great job (Old One looks at his horde of unpainted minis in envy)!  Looking forward to seeing Cragen as well!
> 
> For those into detail, note the "eagle-shaped" birthmark across the figure's back...what does it mean?!?
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> PS - One minor correction, Rose's totem is actually the Great Eagle. *




Three things on this one:

- Jim told me that his people's totem was the bear when I asked about what kind of fur it should be (john of course was not online when I needed to ask, and I didn't have time to wait). So I blame Jim. 

- For a very modest price, I am willing to paint any minatures for your game Old One. 

- You mentioned you network players; well I'm really really really in search of a serious D&D game to play in. It's hard to get better at the game when people stop running games and don't remember them for other groups they know of. Please network me away. 

Hopefully Cragen's fig will get in on friday... had to special order him for Mike.

A special note for everyone. 
WotC figurines are poorly molded and very difficult to remove the mold lines, flash, prime and paint to a point that is not a slop and go look. For all your RPG Mini needs, please take a look at www.reapermini.com. Reaper Minis are wonderfully molded and generally better sculpted (though the latter is not *always* true, the former is!). Their website is now better than ever and I cannot stress enough how much better I feel these minis are to everything else on the market. Now, when it comes to wargames and Warhammer type stuff, obviously this does not apply.

No, I'm not on the reaper payroll.  I'm just really peeved at the crap pieces of pewter that WotC is trying to pass off as a good miniature.


----------



## DethStryke

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Wow. Maybe its the fact that I paint like a four-year old but I am REALLY impressed. Good job on that miniature.
> *




Many thanks! 

You should see the one that I ended up painting a Uvula on.  I'll see if I can get a pic of that. heh, even *I'm* impressed by that one. I don't use any magnification devices to paint, btw.


----------



## Thorntangle

I love to see pics of minis. Got any more of the groups' miniatures?


----------



## Corey

Outstanding work, Dethstryke.  Suddenly I feel motivated, err shamed, into finding a fig for Quintus.


----------



## DethStryke

Thorntangle:
I've only done Rose thus far. Tortoise (rowan) wanted to do his own fig, but his hands shake too much to do the detail.   I don't know if I'm going to do that one yet. As I said, Cragen is next. 

The rest of the minis that I've painted recently were all for Tortoise's game which he decided to stop suddenly and not persue any longer. *shrug* Old One's thread wouldn't be the place for those. I'm already pushing the boundry of relevant to the thread. 


Corey:
I could be easily persuaded to whip something up for Quintus if you would like. Simply email me (djc664@hotmail.com) and we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*I was...*

looking all up and down, not being able to see Faded Glory and then my mind grasped it...it was on page2! This cannot be! 

BUMP!

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *looking all up and down, not being able to see Faded Glory and then my mind grasped it...it was on page2! This cannot be!
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist *




Dougal,

Thanks for the bump!  Tough week at work and long weekend of house-painting.  I have a bunch of stuff to get caught up on...plus we play again on Sunday!

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Painting?!*

Heh, what a coincidence! I was painting my new appartment, too, plus carrying huge loads of my stuff towards my own world  

Plus work over here is also tough right now - but the holiday-that-is-to-come keeps me going  

Have a nice rest of the week, people!

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Tortoise

WOOHOO!

Old One just issued our XP and Rowan squeeked his way to sixth level!

For this coming session he'll be Ranger 3 / Rogue 3. Of course he probably won't have time to fully train so Uncanny Dodge and the new feat (yet to be named) aren't likely to be at his disposal, but I'll be happy to have the increase in BAB, skill ranks, saves, a second d6 of surprise attack, etc.

Providing we can get back to the wilderness, the plan is to begin taking Ranger levels from here on. He's had his epiphany so now it makes sense for him to soon reach a point where he can cast divine spells. (Once he hits Ranger 4)


----------



## Old One

*What!?!  Someone Actually Made It To 6th Level...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *WOOHOO!
> 
> Old One just issued our XP and Rowan squeeked his way to sixth level!
> 
> For this coming session he'll be Ranger 3 / Rogue 3. Of course he probably won't have time to fully train so Uncanny Dodge and the new feat (yet to be named) aren't likely to be at his disposal, but I'll be happy to have the increase in BAB, skill ranks, saves, a second d6 of surprise attack, etc.
> 
> Providing we can get back to the wilderness, the plan is to begin taking Ranger levels from here on. He's had his epiphany so now it makes sense for him to soon reach a point where he can cast divine spells. (Once he hits Ranger 4) *




Time to *DIE*!

Just kidding, Tortoise!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Greetings All!*

Faithful readers (all two of you that are left), I apologize for the dearth of updates...I am going through a somewhat of an employment-related crisis that is consuming virtually all availble time right now.

I hope to have things straightened up within the next week or so, but it leaves me little time to get updates posted.  

Thanks in advance for your understanding...*Faded Glory*_ isn't going anywhere (in fact, we play again this weekend), but updates will be a tad sparse!

~ Old One_


----------



## Caliber

Its okay Old One. I think most of us realize how hard it is to keep a story hour updated while still living this thing people call "life."

I'll be waiting for your return.


----------



## Thorntangle

Unfortunately, real life must sometimes take precedence. I hope everything is works out well and quickly for you Old One.


----------



## Fade

Hey, Sagiro's done it, Sepulchrave's doing it, you're in good company.


----------



## Corey

*Re: What!?!  Someone Actually Made It To 6th Level...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Time to DIE!
> 
> Just kidding, Tortoise!
> 
> ~ Old One *




Hey, buddy.  Threaten Tortoise threaten the entire party. 

[Licks lips and nervously waits for Old One’s lightning to strike.  Savoring momentary survival, Quintus foolishly continues with his tirade.]  

I missed the last session and Old One halved my xp. I am horrified by his choice to punish my responsible decision to provide loving care for my sick wife and innocent children. I am deeply concerned that prolonged exposure to the Table of Elemental Evil is warping his immortal soul.     

The Shovels of Glyndyn’s plans for this weekend will leave his pitiful Table in a smoldering pile.  

Corey


----------



## DethStryke

*Re: Re: What!?!  Someone Actually Made It To 6th Level...*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, buddy.  Threaten Tortoise threaten the entire party.
> 
> [Licks lips and nervously waits for Old One’s lightning to strike.  Savoring momentary survival, Quintus foolishly continues with his tirade.]
> 
> I missed the last session and Old One halved my xp. I am horrified by his choice to punish my responsible decision to provide loving care for my sick wife and innocent children. I am deeply concerned that prolonged exposure to the Table of Elemental Evil is warping his immortal soul.
> 
> The Shovels of Glyndyn’s plans for this weekend will leave his pitiful Table in a smoldering pile.
> 
> Corey *




Holy Smokes! That's like a Great Sword of Guilt +9 he's just waving around!

*feels bad for Corey*

*feels worse for Old One for having to deal with the Fantastic Force of Guilt(tm) that is Corey*

Cragen is shaping up well, though I'm afraid he won't be done for a few days (was hoping to have it done in time for their next game), and Rowan will be passing my painting station... Corey? Would Quintus be next for me? And where is our illustrious bard as well? 

[/blatent self promotion]


----------



## Oberton

*Old One, check this link out...*

Old One, 

I know how you like the Black Company check this link out:

The Black Company


----------



## Oberton

*OT:Black Company check this link out*

Old One, 

I know how you like the Black Company check this link out:

The Black Company


----------



## Oberton

*OT:Black Company check this link out*

Old One, 

I know how you like the Black Company check this link out:

The Black Company


----------



## Old One

*RL Sucks Sometimes...*

Greetings All!

Just a quick note to let you know that I am alive and kicking !

This past Friday, after months of increasing tension, I severed my business relationship with a financial planning firm that I have been working with for the last 2 years.  

The upshot of this is that I am in the process of forming my own company and am attempting to be up and running by early next week.  Facing this rather daunting task in a crappy economy, a somewhat limited budget and a baby due in February is a bit nerve-wracking, but it also makes life interesting!

I will be pretty scarce around here for the next couple of weeks, then I hope to get back to something of a regular schedule.  I had to postpone this past weekend's game to 9/22, so I shouldn't be too far behind.

Thanks for hanging in there and I will be back soon.

~ Old One

PS - Anyone interested in excellent, reasonably priced financial planning advice, let me know!


----------



## Old One

*Re: OT:Black Company check this link out*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> I know how you like the Black Company check this link out:
> 
> The Black Company *




Oberton,

I actually commented in the link way back in it's infancy, definitely been following it.  Also (see the above post) I have had to put off any work on the website until my life slows down...is the old content still available?

Thanks,

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Wow.  We can wait Old One.  Get a safty net up for that baby.


----------



## willpax

May you have good luck and lots of energy considering all that you have on your plate. You have my positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Blood Jester

*Re: Greetings All!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Faithful readers (all two of you that are left)...*




Hey!!!  Three, thank you very much!


And good luck with the new company!!!


[edit: read rest of thread]


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Good Luck, Old One!*

Old One,

I know how you feel.  Come November, I will leave my current nightmare job for either a state job or to go out on my own.

I can tell you my decision to leave this high-paying but soul-searing job of mine has tripled my energy level (2/3 joy and 1/3 fear, I'm sure).  I imagine you feel the same way.

Stay positive, have a plan and execute!!!  Good luck and give 'em hell.

BTW, don't worry about the Story Hour until you're squared away.


----------



## Dawn

Here’s to wishing you much good fortune!

Take your time and get things right.  We’ll be here.


----------



## Oberton

*Re: Re: OT:Black Company check this link out*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oberton,
> 
> I actually commented in the link way back in it's infancy, definitely been following it.  Also (see the above post) I have had to put off any work on the website until my life slows down...is the old content still available?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~ Old One *




Yes, the content is available. If you like I can compress the site into a zip file and give you a link to down load the content.  I could also put most of it into a database and send the data to you in MS Access 2000 format...


----------



## Old One

*Thanks for the Kind Thoughts...*

Greetings All!

Thanks for the words of support...things are moving forward...there is a ton of stuff to do, but it is happing bit by bit.

On a lighter note, my wife and I found out yesterday that we are having a son!!!!  I am quite excited and puffing my chest out a bit more than usual today.

I will be back to a more regular schedule after things slow down a bit.  Best wishes,

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

**CONGRATULATIONS!!!**

...and lots of good wishes )

Dougal


----------



## Rel

Old One,

Long time, no post.

I regret that I haven't made time to catch up on your Story Hour lately.  I'll soon remedy that.

But today, on a whim, I popped over here and caught your post above about your impending arrival.  Congratulations, my friend!  I'll bet you are beaming with pride.  Trust me, it just gets better and better (right after some of the sleep deprivation goes away).

Anyway, today has been a rather somber occasion for me, reflecting back on the events of a year ago, but your news about your son really made me feel good.  It is good to be reminded of all the good things that are happening in this world of ours.  Congratulations again and, being that we're from the same general neck of the woods and all, I sincerely hope that someday a few years from now, our kids might get a chance to meet and play together while we down a cold one and discuss the fun times had in a land of Faded Glory.

Take care of yourself and your family and I look forward to catching up on the Story Hour.


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Thanks for the Kind Thoughts...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *On a lighter note, my wife and I found out yesterday that we are having a son!!!!  I am quite excited and puffing my chest out a bit more than usual today.*




Congratulations! 

I am back from my vacation and enjoying my birthday (shameless hint!). I am happy to announce that my girlfriend is NOT pregnant  I think we'll practice for some more years till we try the real shot 

Good luck on getting rich, Old One  Make some millions, then retire and start writing storyhours 

Bad luck on Lew... but things like that happen. Glad to hear soon about the new chaoscrawler dwarf. Nice fig of Rose!

Darklone

PS: About Pits... did anyone here know that Dougals name is PIT? Just wanted to share this joke


----------



## Lela

A boy!  Congrats, congrats!

And, now to ask the question that is not only on everyone's mind, but will also drive you nuts until the birth:  Do you have any ideas as to the name?

Cause I'm sure _everyone_ has a suggestion if you need any help.


----------



## Quickbeam

After one month and a day, I'm back and fully caught up on the FG campaign world.  Thus, I'll begin with my usual array of compliments:
** I love how you handled the bad news of a departing player, and I even managed to guess that Lew had somehow become an NPC...even though I believed this to be temporary at first.
** The story surrounding Volakir and our new dwarven friend is truly brilliant!!
** Monsters with reach are evil, bad, and very nasty.  They're also an obvious detriment to the health of aggressive PC's.

Other comments:
1) Good luck with your new business venture.  My wife, and a few friends of mine have all followed that same brave path.  I'm certain that you'll make a go of it!!
2) As my email yesterday said, congrats on finding out that you and the missus are having a boy.  May he bring you both a lifetime of joy and treasured moments.
3) Dwarves are cool...glad to see one in the group .


----------



## willpax

As the father of two boys, I wish you much joy on your new son. Get in shape and rest up now. Should be easy, with so little else going on, eh?  

Sons, in my own limited experience, are a lot of fun and not a little bit humbling when they begin imitating all your conversational gambits and vocal inflections. But, knowing how much I know you'll love him, I can assure you that they do love their fathers. 

I switched jobs two months after our youngest was born, and both my wife and I think this past year has been the longest in our lives. But this too shall pass, and I hope you all will be stronger for it. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Lela

I would have to agree with willpax.  One of the biggest things my father regrets about his 10-year bout with Kidney stones is how bad of shape he's in phisically.  He regrets that he can't do all the physical stuff (skiing, snowboarding, etc.) that we do.

Of course, as those of us who frequent these boards know, RL has been getting in the way since the dawn of time.  And it's darn good at what it does.

Anyway, I should prolly not turn this thread into one on paranting advice.  Especally since I'm not a parant.


----------



## Darklone

*High quality anti page 2 bump*

...

No worries Old One... Even if you take some years of vacation for some more children, we'll keep you on page 1!!!


----------



## Darklone

Of all pages
I find the gold
of fading 
on the second.

So ka.


----------



## Old One

*Re: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!**



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *...and lots of good wishes )
> 
> Dougal *




Dougal,

Thanks!  Things are progressing, although numerous irritating speed bumps keep getting thrown up !  My wife is really beginning to show...so that is kind of fun as well, lot o' little baby kicks!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> Long time, no post.
> 
> I regret that I haven't made time to catch up on your Story Hour lately.  I'll soon remedy that.
> 
> But today, on a whim, I popped over here and caught your post above about your impending arrival.  Congratulations, my friend!  I'll bet you are beaming with pride.  Trust me, it just gets better and better (right after some of the sleep deprivation goes away).
> 
> Anyway, today has been a rather somber occasion for me, reflecting back on the events of a year ago, but your news about your son really made me feel good.  It is good to be reminded of all the good things that are happening in this world of ours.  Congratulations again and, being that we're from the same general neck of the woods and all, I sincerely hope that someday a few years from now, our kids might get a chance to meet and play together while we down a cold one and discuss the fun times had in a land of Faded Glory.
> 
> Take care of yourself and your family and I look forward to catching up on the Story Hour. *




Rel -

Good to see *YOU* back in business on your SH.  We are very excited about the impending birth and that joy helps hold me up through some very exasperating days!  I look forward to continued updates in your SH...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: Thanks for the Kind Thoughts...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I am back from my vacation and enjoying my birthday (shameless hint!). I am happy to announce that my girlfriend is NOT pregnant  I think we'll practice for some more years till we try the real shot
> 
> Good luck on getting rich, Old One  Make some millions, then retire and start writing storyhours
> 
> Bad luck on Lew... but things like that happen. Glad to hear soon about the new chaoscrawler dwarf. Nice fig of Rose!
> 
> Darklone
> 
> PS: About Pits... did anyone here know that Dougals name is PIT? Just wanted to share this joke  *




Darklone,

I wondered if you were ever going to return from vacation (Old One grumbles something about Europeans and their lengthy holidays).  Practice _does_ make perfect, as they say!

We were sorry to loose Lew, but Cragen is a formidable replacement.  We actually play again this weekend and I hope to wrap up *Session 18* before that happens.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> *A boy!  Congrats, congrats!
> 
> Do you have any ideas as to the name?
> 
> Cause I'm sure everyone has a suggestion if you need any help.    *




Lela,

Thanks!  We actually have the name picked out, but it is *TOP SECRET* information!  My wife and I "pinkey swore" that we wouldn't tell anyone...so far, so good.  We are trying to avoid the whole "I knew someone name XXXX and he turned out to be a serial killer" thing.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, QB...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *After one month and a day, I'm back and fully caught up on the FG campaign world.  Thus, I'll begin with my usual array of compliments:
> ** I love how you handled the bad news of a departing player, and I even managed to guess that Lew had somehow become an NPC...even though I believed this to be temporary at first.
> ** The story surrounding Volakir and our new dwarven friend is truly brilliant!!
> ** Monsters with reach are evil, bad, and very nasty.  They're also an obvious detriment to the health of aggressive PC's.
> 
> Other comments:
> 1) Good luck with your new business venture.  My wife, and a few friends of mine have all followed that same brave path.  I'm certain that you'll make a go of it!!
> 2) As my email yesterday said, congrats on finding out that you and the missus are having a boy.  May he bring you both a lifetime of joy and treasured moments.
> 3) Dwarves are cool...glad to see one in the group . *




QB,

Appreciate the commenary!  Kris's departure left me scrambling a bit for a way to resolve things, but a fairly elegant solution soon presented itself (yea!).  Reach is something this party is still coming to grips with...it changes the dynamics of the battlefield tremendously.  So far, they have only encountered a couple of foes with it, but have paid for it each time!

I am so excited about having a son, I can barely contain myself.  Nothing against girls, but I'd hate to have to break out the shotgun during the dating years!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, Willpax...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *As the father of two boys, I wish you much joy on your new son. Get in shape and rest up now. Should be easy, with so little else going on, eh?
> 
> Sons, in my own limited experience, are a lot of fun and not a little bit humbling when they begin imitating all your conversational gambits and vocal inflections. But, knowing how much I know you'll love him, I can assure you that they do love their fathers.
> 
> I switched jobs two months after our youngest was born, and both my wife and I think this past year has been the longest in our lives. But this too shall pass, and I hope you all will be stronger for it. Keep us all posted. *




Willpax,

Thanks for the thoughts.  I try to bike ~ 100 miles a week and have started lifting weights again, so hopefully I will be in decent shape.  The business stuff is coming, and I am pretty excited about the prospects, but it is nerve-wracking nonetheless!

I will keep everyone up-to-date!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Updates, Etc...*

Greetings All!

I appreciate the bumps to keep *Faded Glory* off the dread 2nd page!

The business is up and running and I have one new consulting contract that just came in (yea!).  I still have a ton of regulatory stuff to knock out and my current asset custodian is being an a$$, so I am shopping for a new one.  I have about 8 different projects I am currently working on...we will see how it goes.

On a lighter note, we play this weekend (from the emergency delayed game 2 weeks ago).  I am looking forward to getting my mind off of work for a bit!  I hope to have an update before we play, but can't promise such.  Thanks for hanging...FG is here to stay.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela,
> 
> Thanks!  We actually have the name picked out, but it is TOP SECRET information!  My wife and I "pinkey swore" that we wouldn't tell anyone...so far, so good.  We are trying to avoid the whole "I knew someone name XXXX and he turned out to be a serial killer" thing.
> 
> *




Well, with that name, what can you expect?  He really had only one other option.

Anyway (as I'm apt to say), I'm glad you've got that hump overwith Old One.  One less thing to deal with/fight over is always a good thing.



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> . . .I try to bike ~ 100 miles a week and have started lifting weights again. . .
> *




I hate people like you.


----------



## Darklone

Uhm, oh, biking, well, I used to...

By Clanggedins (how do you spell it? Darn dwarven gods) twin axes, I am glad these days when I make it once per week to the swordfighting...

Where do you take the time ?


----------



## Plane Sailing

Old One said:
			
		

> *
> Thanks!  We actually have the name picked out, but it is TOP SECRET information!  My wife and I "pinkey swore" that we wouldn't tell anyone...so far, so good.  We are trying to avoid the whole "I knew someone name XXXX and he turned out to be a serial killer" thing.
> *




A boy eh? Good for you!

Keeping the name secret until arrival is vital IMO. If you introduce the baby along with name, people will say "oh, how lovely". If you mention a name you like before the baby arrives they are likely to (unthinkingly) say something offputting about it.

Hope the new job thing works out well too... at least you've got quite a bit of time to get settled down in that before the young chap arrives 

Cheers


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

*Re: Thanks, Willpax...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Willpax,
> 
> I try to bike ~ 100 miles a week
> 
> ~ Old One *




I find biking 50 miles a week is enough for me.


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Thanks, Willpax...*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I find biking 50 miles a week is enough for me.  *




And people like you.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Huhu!*

Well, even found time in my holiday in New Zealand to check out Faded Glory!

Hope you are all well!

Dougal DeKree, relaxing Gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Tortoise

*We played today.*

Once again the Shovels of Glynden discover new and amusing ways to become personally acquainted with pits!

I'll leave the telling of the tale to Old One, but I will say this much ... this ain't over till the mute lady sings.


----------



## Lela

*Re: We played today.*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *Once again the Shovels of Glynden discover new and amusing ways to become personally acquainted with pits!
> 
> I'll leave the telling of the tale to Old One, but I will say this much ... this ain't over till the mute lady sings.
> 
> *




The Shovels of Glynden?  Well, that definatally makes for some interesting dinner conversation at the very least.  Hmmm.


----------



## Tortoise

*Re: Re: We played today.*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Shovels of Glynden?  Well, that definatally makes for some interesting dinner conversation at the very least.  Hmmm. *




Shovels is the nickname we gave ourselves a long time back (while burying yet another fellow Glynden resident).

We figured after a death toll that included ...

a militia member in the first session
Garrick and Marcus Tiro a session or two later
a few groomsmen and two daughters of a wealthy land holder
a henchman of Thomas the Bull (member of the Swords of Glynden) we found after he'd been ambushed by gnolls

... the name seems to fit.

We've almost maintained the tradition by nearly losing the life of Kothric while he was under our care, and with Rose and Sextus both getting killed and miraculously brought back to life.

Even our "players only" yahoogroup is titled Shovels of Glynden.


----------



## Thorntangle

That is a great name for your group. It's subtle and in-jokey like all really good group names.

I also guess it's better than The Pit Divers


----------



## Tortoise

Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *That is a great name for your group. It's subtle and in-jokey like all really good group names.
> 
> I also guess it's better than The Pit Divers  *





It's also our way of making fun of the other adventuring group from Glynden. The group of spoiled rich kids who call themselves the Swords of Glynden are the very same people who as children used to pick on Marcus, Garrick, and others. We've taken their pretentious self-naming and turned it on it's ear.


----------



## Lela

They used to pick on Garrick?!?  

Anger rising!


----------



## Darklone

Well, I hope the next encounter with the swords of glynden will be more satisfying to you guys...

Quintus sister is still with one of them, right?


----------



## Tortoise

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Well, I hope the next encounter with the swords of glynden will be more satisfying to you guys...
> 
> Quintus sister is still with one of them, right? *




Well, unless something goes wrong (something almost always goes wrong), the next time we see them, we'll have horses too, which elevates us a bit closer to their status from a "wealthy people own horses standpoint" since horses aren't cheap. 

To the best of our knowledge when we left Glynden to come to Oar, one of the Scipio sisters was indeed living in the compound of one of the Swords.

The Bros. Scipio seem to see this as bad, but perhaps if they play their cards right it would give us someone on the inside who could provide us with enough info to help us upstage them at some point.


----------



## Darklone

I see, Old One never said only Quintus was a scheming one...


----------



## Corey

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> The Bros. Scipio seem to see this as bad, but perhaps if they play their cards right it would give us someone on the inside who could provide us with enough info to help us upstage them at some point.
> 
> *




Quintus says: "Rowan, you pig.  Sabrina is my sister, not some pawn in your game to up the Swords. Forget Maxima and scamper back into the woods, treehugger."  

Q and Orsen, the Sword Sabrina is living with, have a bad history.  This includes Orsen refusing to help rescue Quitus's cousins from R.

After this last session, Q leveled (6th lvl, thank you).  I'm picking up a clairvoyance/clairaudience for long distance spying purposes.  Nan's Tavern and such places are first on my list.  

Corey


----------



## Tortoise

Corey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quintus says: "Rowan, you pig.  Sabrina is my sister, not some pawn in your game to up the Swords. Forget Maxima and scamper back into the woods, treehugger."
> 
> Corey *






Hah! I'd rather be a tree hugging tree climber than a back stabbing social climber any day! So there!   

Good choice for spells there Q. We can certainly use some intelligence gathering capabilities to help us through things. So far we've been relying on second hand information.

Say, do ya think Maxima would have a problem if Rowan brought Drusilla back home? Are there anti-bigamy laws in Glynden?


----------



## Lela

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! I'd rather be a tree hugging tree climber than a back stabbing social climber any day! So there!
> 
> Good choice for spells there Q. We can certainly use some intelligence gathering capabilities to help us through things. So far we've been relying on second hand information.
> 
> Say, do ya think Maxima would have a problem if Rowan brought Drusilla back home? Are there anti-bigamy laws in Glynden?  *




I'm sure she won't mind.  I mean, it's not like you don't have any competition.  She won't be alone.


----------



## Darklone

Speaking about Dru.... where have you guys lost her ?


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Speaking about Dru.... where have you guys lost her ? *




I've sort of been wondering the same thing, Darklone.

And by the way, I'm now officially caught up on the Story Hour.


----------



## Oberton

*Faded Glory Web-Site*

Old One,

If you have been over to my site I am sure you have noticed some change.  I am still open to letting your friend work on the Faded Glory Web-Site.  I just need his contact data.  My personal email address is warrenla@bellsouth.net

BTW:  I am now working on a d20 convention for the New Orleans area and my site is http://www.d20con.org  The old url of www.mmpog.net is going away, but Faded Glory is not...  Just contact me so we can work something out...


Later!


----------



## Darklone

Eeks, Oberton, you're from Nawlins??? Sorry never got that before! How's life down there with the swampdwelling cajuns playing crazy music?

Funky Jazz still "in"?


----------



## Oberton

Life is great down here in the south.  It is starting to cool off some now and this time of year is great for its hurricane parties!

Old One,

I remember you said you had a system for training!  Can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Lela

In class now and I was assigned to go to http://babelfish.altavista.com/ and translate something into another language.

So, I popped over here and translated the first paragraph of the summery into Portuguese.  Thought I might as well post it here:

Todo começou em uma manhã da mola do blustery ER em 2994. Kyndalyn o mais novo, acompanhado por Rowan e por dois membros da milícia, Rosë interrompido, Marcus Tiro, Lew e Garrick no pequeno almoço. Gnolls tinha sido manchado e sua ajuda era needed. Menos do que uma hora e uma batalha muito difícil mais tarde, um dos membros da milícia colocam mortos e diversos dos membros do partido eram morte próxima. Os gnolls foram derrotados, mas o custo era íngreme. Encontraram um mapa cru em um dos gnolls, indicando diversos campsites possíveis em torno de Glynden, mas não tiveram uma possibilidade follow.up na ligação. 

I wouldn't call it perfect.  But it works.


----------



## DethStryke

*Re: Faded Glory Web-Site*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *
> BTW:  I am now working on a d20 convention for the New Orleans area and my site is http://www.d20con.org  The old url of www.mmpog.net is going away, but Faded Glory is not...  Just contact me so we can work something out...
> *




Just a note: I've already emailed you on related matters, but your new site's link to Faded Glory goes to the old site (the one under mmpog.net) and is now a 404.


----------



## Oberton

Ya, the Faded Glory link on d20con is down until Old One lets me know what he wants me to do.   DethStryke, what email did you send it to?  warrenla@bellsouth.net is my current email.  I have stopped using hotmail.


----------



## Darklone

Fading bump.


----------



## Old One

*Don't Faint!*

Greetings All!

Just a quick note to let you know I am alive.  If all goes well, I will actually have an update to post at some point within the next 24 hours!

Thanks to Darklone, Dougal, Lela, Oberton, Dethstryke and others for keeping the thread from the Abyss...

See you soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Do I feel a happy dance coming on?

I think it's close, but there's no way of knowing until that update actually finds it's way up.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*wow!*

Just as i was feeling that working this week with a jetlag was no fun at all Old One announces the next update...yipee  

Dougal DeKree, retired Gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Lela

Urg for happy dance. . . fading.  The happiness that was me loosing its. . . glory.

Alas!  Whoa is me.  Having finally gotten to the end of Sepulchrave's many, many, many, many, many threads and am starting to go through Story Hour withdrawls.

*P.S.*
You know I was only kidding over in Sep's thread, right?  I prefer you all the way.  I mean, I have 8 ranks in Suck Up and 5 ranks in Bluff (for the synergy bonus, munchkin that I am).  It would be a shame to let it all go to waste.


----------



## Old One

*I tease and tease and tease...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Urg for happy dance. . . fading.  The happiness that was me loosing its. . . glory.
> 
> Alas!  Whoa is me.  Having finally gotten to the end of Sepulchrave's many, many, many, many, many threads and am starting to go through Story Hour withdrawls.
> 
> P.S.
> You know I was only kidding over in Sep's thread, right?  I prefer you all the way.  I mean, I have 8 ranks in Suck Up and 5 ranks in Bluff (for the synergy bonus, munchkin that I am).  It would be a shame to let it all go to waste.   *




Lela,

Despite your best "suck-up", I just finished a very long day and don't have the energy to post.  I am going to try to get up early tomorrow and get it in.

~ Old One (feeling older by the day...)


----------



## Lela

*Re: I tease and tease and tease...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela,
> 
> Despite your best "suck-up", I just finished a very long day and don't have the energy to post.  I am going to try to get up early tomorrow and get it in.
> 
> ~ Old One (feeling older by the day...) *




Sleep Old One.  We can easily wait.  Even if you need to sleep in.  Something niether of us is doing enough.

I am glad your business is picking up.  That's very reasuring.  I had been worried (with todays whole economy thing going).


----------



## DethStryke

Well, I have a related update of sorts... I will have pictures of Cragen this weekend (camera availability willing. Otherwise it will be monday night).

Next is Rowan.


----------



## Darklone

Pictures? Bump.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Pictures? Bump. *




Ditto

And double *BUMP*


----------



## DethStryke

Well, like a dumb @##, I burned the heck out of my ring finger on my right hand. Nothing like a 1-1/4" long x 3/8" wide swath of bare flesh to remind you why having that finger in total working order is so handy.

Soooo I am taking my time with the minis (painting kinda hurts a bit after so long), and even with my issues I am on track to having it ready for their next game.

Not what I had planned, but then again no one plans 3rd degree  burns as part of their day... at least I don't.


----------



## Lela

Owie.  Much pain. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## willpax

I hope this extended lull in posting means that Old One is up to his eyeballs in lucrative, well-paying, emotionally satisfying work.


----------



## Old One

*I don't know about all that...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *I hope this extended lull in posting means that Old One is up to his eyeballs in lucrative, well-paying, emotionally satisfying work.  *




Willpax,

Thanks for the good thoughts!  I am not sure that the work is all that, but it seems to be paying the bills right now...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 18 (Part Five)*

Greetings All!

Thanks to all the long-suffering fans (all 3 of you that are left). I have been tremendously busy with business start-up over the last 6 weeks, but managed to catch a few minutes to pound out an update! The updates will be a bit spotty over the next month or so, but I should get a breather around Thanksgiving. I am now officially THREE sessions behind (19, 20 and 21).

We had Session 21 over the weekend and it was an absolute hoot (apologies to the silver furs). We are playing a "double-session" on November 16th, as my wife will be out-of-town at a baby shower!

Since it has been s-o-o-o-o-o-o long...

_Our intrepid band, after being "flushed" by Maythrax and the Shadowblades, discovered an ancient dwarven shrine deep underground. They encountered hostile silver furred creatures, a mad dwarven priest and a ballroom full of dancing dead men. After several strange altercations with the priest, they entered a shadowy pocket dimension within a tapestry to seek a way to end the sound that seemed to be the source of the priest's madness.

Whilst there, they found a glass-walled tower, battled bizarre furniture and tentacle creatures and found the source of the sound. Reaching a truce with the tentacle creatures, they brought one back through the tapestry to confront the priest, but the tentacle creature played them false and betrayed them. The creature invoked magic from a crumbling scroll and bound the priest's form in crackling black energy.

A mighty battle ensued, with the silver furs breaking into the shrine and the spirit of the dwarven priest entering Brother Lew. The battle ended with the death of Sextus, his miraculous return at the hand of the possessed and the utter confusion of Quintus..._


*Questions, Answers and Yet More Questions*

Tension hung heavy in the air for several grains before Rowan stepped between their new companion and the furious Quintus.

“My friend, we have just witnessed the most amazing of miracles…Lew brought Sextus back from the dead!  The power of the statue and Brother Lew has returned your brother to life.”

The nose of the crossbow dipped slightly as Quintus looked at his brother’s bloodied and supine form.  Sextus grinned and waved weakly.  The sorcerer’s eyes darted from bard to dwarf and then to the disappearing form of Lew far above.  “Somebody tell me what happened.”

A quarter turn of the hourglass later, Quintus shook his head for the twentieth time.  “It still doesn’t make sense!  Even if this…dwarf…fought with you, his companion attacked us several time and possessed Lew.  If that doesn’t reflect evil, I don’t know what does!  Ever since we entered this accursed place, we have been assaulted, tricked and misled.  How do we know this isn’t another trick?”

Sextus, reclining atop a makeshift bed of gear, countered, “Brother, I understand your wariness, but I was _dead_!  I saw the same black gate as Rosë, my feet were upon the onyx path, yet I was called back.  I feel, in my heart, that the power that enabled my return walks in the Light.  The warmth and peace I felt as I was brought back is like nothing I have ever known!”

Rosë and Rowan added their voices in support of Sextus’s position.  The heavily armed and armored dwarf stood stoically to one side, listening intently and eying Quintus warily.  The elder Scipio continued stubbornly, “So we are just supposed to abandon Lew?  We should go after him and we should force this _dwarf_ to show us the way!”

The dwarf shifted slightly, “Ach…I have a name.  It’s Cragen and I would appreciate it if you didn’t refer to me as ‘dwarf’!”

Cragen spoke in _Old Emorian_ and the companions understood about half of what he uttered.  Frustrated by the quizzical looks, he thumped his fist to his chest.  “CRAGEN!”

The conversation continued for some time, with communication gradually improving and Quintus’s hostility lessening slightly.  Finally, an agreement was reached to take stock of their situation and look for a way out.  Cragen, doing his best to follow the conversation, grinned through his bushy beard and hitched up his weapon belt. “I know the way out,” he beamed.

They scoured the Shrine for useful items, paying special attention to the upstairs rooms where they encountered Volakir and where the black chrysalis still pulsated.  Everyone steered clear of the humming cocoon.  Everyone, that is, but Quintus.  Unable to suppress his curiosity, the sorcerer stretched out his spear.

Crackling black energy surged up the shaft and engulfed Quintus.  His body arced in pain and he screamed.  The spear, unable to handle the energy, shattered into a thousand shards and sent the sorcerer spinning into a wall.  He remained motionless for a few grains, groaned and rolled to his hands and knees.  He realized, in a panic, that several spells were gone from his mind and he felt very weak.

_(DM’s Note: Quintus has a bad habit of touching or picking up negatively charged items.  When he grasped the amulet of the zombie formerly knows as Luc, many sessions ago, it almost killed him!)_

Sextus and Rowan comforted Quintus while Rosë and Cragen continued their search.  Cragen uncovered a small cache of low-powered clerical scrolls, but little else.  Nothing remained in the hiding places he remembered from his youth in the shrine.  Communication required patience and hand gestures, as the dwarf’s heavily accented and archaically stilted _Old Emorian_ only partially overlapped with the _Tradespeak_ used by the rest of the party.

The group decided to rest inside the shrine to allow the Scipio brothers to recover from their respective mishaps and for Cragen to call upon Moradin for additional healing miracles.  Their rest was disturbed from time to time by “hoots” echoing from outside, but no further assaults were mounted.

Rowan and Cragen’s healing skills returned the party to semblance of health and, thankfully, the draining effect on Quintus proved to be temporary.  They prepared their gear and rapidly moved out of the shrine.  Cragen stopped before the doors and intoned the name of Moradin, along with other syllables in dwarvish.  Faint violet light flared around the doors and loud metallic click echoed through the cavern.

The party hefted their weapons and followed Cragen’s lead to the left around the underground lake.  Their presence was soon detected the silver furs and ‘_hoot-hoot_’ began to waft down from above.  Within a turn of the minute glass, clumps of silver furs began demonstrating on the party’s right flank, with groups of half a dozen charging to within a stone’s throw of the party, thumping their chests and retreating.

Whenever a band got too close, Quintus intoned his _Ghost Sound_, emulating the wailing of young Gordius Vercinox (Rosë’s son) at a monstrous pitch.  The cacophony quickly drove back any advance and the party continued unmolested.

Cragen led them into a small fissure on the north end of the underground lake.  Rowan lit a lantern as the luminescence from the water faded into darkness.  Several faded runes were carved into the rock and Cragen traced his fingers over the etchings, hefted his hammer shaped holy symbol and spoke words of power.  Violet light sputtered and receded.  The dwarf grunted, drew himself up and repeated his action.  The light flared brighter and a portal creaked open in the wall, revealing shallow stairs leading up.

The party moved through and Cragen called upon Moradin to seal the portal behind them.  Satisfied, the dwarf pushed through to the head of the column and led the way up.  A turn of the hourglass later, they stood on a small landing before another rune-accented wall.  Cragen’s faith carried them through and they found themselves in a musty, worked stone tunnel.  Rowan flashed his lantern left and right, looking at the floor and walls.

A grin spread across the ranger’s face.  “I know where we are!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Déjà vu All Over Again*


----------



## Blood Jester

*Like I said!*

Welcome back!

And, WOOHOO! 

Me so happy!



To make this post original, hows the new work?


----------



## Old One

*Session 18 (Part Six)*

*Next: Déjà vu All Over Again*

It occurred to me that I left a bit of ‘back story’ out of the last post (although I did cover it in an earlier _Interlude_).  Dwarves, as a separate race, disappeared from the lands of the Empire shortly after the defeat and binding of the Shadowlord, some 200 years ago.  A full-blooded dwarf has not been seen in over 150 years, although there are several significant enclaves of _Khazardyn_ or “dwarf-blooded” – the closest being the Monrovian highlands to the north and east of Glynden.

Cragen came to the shrine as a very young dwarf and was trained in both the ways of battle (Ftr 1) and the mysteries of Moradin (Clr 3).  He took part in the ritual ordered by the strange dwarf Volakir and was turned to stone, along with his compatriots.  During the battle with the silver furs, all of the other dwarven “statuary” – nineteen in all – were smashed, leaving him alone.  Volakir, in possession of Lew’s body, gave Cragen some terse instructions and then left on an unexplained mission.

The implications of a walking relic may prove to be quite interesting, as we will soon see!

*Déjà vu All Over Again*

The others looked at Rowan quizzically. 

“We are back in the sewers and only a short walk from that bastard Maythrax!”

Rosë, itching for revenge, hefted his axe, “What are we waiting for?”

Cragen cleared his throat.  “I dunno ‘ho this ‘Maythrax’ is, but it is not my custom to go killing people with no good reason!”

Quintus, still not convinced of the dwarf’s allegiance, launched into a tirade about the evils of Maythrax and the Shadowblades.  Cragen stood silently as the sorcerer ranted.  When the elder Scipio paused for breath, the dwarf rolled his eyes, hefted his hammer and shield and nodded at Rowan.  The ranger grinned and led a rapid march down the sewer tunnel.  The others followed, quietly preparing for battle.

Half a turn of the hourglass later, they stood just beyond the reach of the fulcrum trap.  The faint light from Rowan’s hooded lantern clearly showed the furrows in the slime and muck their bodies had plowed several days earlier.  “Right, then,” the ranger whispered.  “We move as quickly and quietly as we can across the trap and get to the landing, then we are through the door and on them!”

Cragen started to speak, but Rosë leapt away, sprinting forward.  The dwarf cursed to himself, “This is a fine plan!”

They gained the landing beyond the fulcrum trap without incident and Rowan busied himself trying to find a way to open the door.  Unfortunately, the jostling and clanking of the heavily armored dwarf and weapon-studded Brigante alerted the guards on the other side.

_(DM’s Note: Rosë has a habit of picking up almost every weapon he comes across and is currently clanking along with quite a collections of gladii, spathas and other sharp instruments)_

“Who goes there?  What is the password?”

Panic gripped Rowan’s tongue for a moment, then he blurted out, “Quick!  They are right behind us…open the door before they get here!”

The ranger’s clever ruse worked so well that the party heard a large crossbar bang into place on the far side of the door. Rosë howled in frustration and hurled himself at the door.  He bounced off and careened into the wall, cursing.

Cragen called out, “The element ‘o surprise is lost…we should retreat.  No good can come from a frontal assault like this!”

In his excitement, however, his words came in a rush that was unintelligible to the rest of the party.  Sextus looked at him, head cocked, and shruged helplessly.  Muffled shouts of ‘Alarm’ echoed from beyond the door as Rosë crashed into the barrier again.  “Idiots,” Cragen huffed to himself as he raised his shield and added his considerable weight to the barbarian’s.

The crossbar splintered with a loud ‘crack’ and the door sagged inward, revealing a small guard room.  Two stools, one overturned, a half-empty wine bottle and two flagons were all that occupied the room.  A door, slightly ajar, was directly across from the party and they heard rapidly retreating footsteps.  Rosë charged forward, with Cragen and Rowan right behind him.  Sextus and Quintus followed, urging them on.

A short hallway lay beyond the door and Rosë caught a brief glimpse of a Shadowblade backside as it slipped through another door at the end of the corridor.  The Brigante increased his pace, bursting through the door and splashing through a pool of viscous liquid.  He sought to halt his headlong charge as he noted two tables turned on their side, four leveled crossbows and a familiar figure with a long, two-tined spear in one hand and a torch in the other, all in the space of two grains.

He managed to slide to a halt and sensed Cragen and Rowan crowding in behind him.  His eyes flicked down to the oil pooling at his feet then back at the pit fighter, who nonchalantly tossed the flaming brand towards him.  Rosë’s mind registered a single thought as the torch arched lazily through the air and four crossbows twanged.

‘Sh*t!’

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 19 (Part One) – Can’t We Do Anything Right?*

~ Old One


----------



## Thorntangle

Nothing like a noisy, ill-conceived frontal assault by our intrepid heroes to get the renewed story hour kicked off right.

Welcome back Old One.


----------



## Old One

*Same as the old work...*



			
				Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *Welcome back!
> 
> And, WOOHOO!
> 
> Me so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> To make this post original, hows the new work? *




Blood Jester,

I am actually doing the same thing, except I am doing it for myself.  I am a financial planner and financial education consultant (teach financial planning basics to employees of companies and schools).

Thanks for asking!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Nothing like a noisy, ill-conceived frontal assault by our intrepid heroes to get the renewed story hour kicked off right.
> 
> Welcome back Old One. *




Thorntangle,

Thanks for the welcome back...

*Session 18* was the first session with Cragen (aka Mike the Air Force captain).  He tried (in vain) to prevent the headlong rush into the Shadowblade lair, especially when the element of suprise was lost.  We ended the session with the flaming torch flying through the air and crossbow bolts speeding toward the party!

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head

Glad that you're back, Old One!

Like the new PC! 

Well, obviously, the party survives the encounter (since you are 3 sessions behind), but I'm sure it won't be pretty.


----------



## Lela

Quick smilie as I rush to class:  

Comments will come.  Promise.


----------



## Rel

Great updates as usual, Old One.

I can easily imagine Rowan coming through the door and asking Rose, "How are we doing?"

With Rose of course answering, "About like usual!"

Of course, there was no time for that and "S**t!" always works for brevity's sake.

Great work.  And we look forward to hosting you down here in the Old North State.  I'd venture to guess that not since Andy Griffith revisited his home town of Mt. Airy last week has the return of a prodigal son been so anticipated around here.


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Glad that you're back, Old One!
> 
> Like the new PC!
> 
> Well, obviously, the party survives the encounter (since you are 3 sessions behind), but I'm sure it won't be pretty. *




Broc,

Thanks for stopping in!  The next couple of Sessions are very interesting...lots of paranoia, scheming and other fun things!  

Cragen adds an interesting element.  In addition to being a walking "legend", there are some theological implications of his appearence that make for all kinds of cool plot hooks.  Although we all miss Kris/Lew, Mike/Cragen is a worthy replacement!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Back from class yet?*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Quick smilie as I rush to class:
> 
> Comments will come.  Promise. *




Lela,

Just kidding!  Thanks for all the bumps!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*"The Usual"*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *Great updates as usual, Old One.
> 
> I can easily imagine Rowan coming through the door and asking Rose, "How are we doing?"
> 
> With Rose of course answering, "About like usual!"
> 
> Of course, there was no time for that and "S**t!" always works for brevity's sake.
> 
> Great work.  And we look forward to hosting you down here in the Old North State.  I'd venture to guess that not since Andy Griffith revisited his home town of Mt. Airy last week has the return of a prodigal son been so anticipated around here.  *




Rel,

Looking forward to seeing you guys in a couple of weeks!  Do me a favor and contact me via the message board or at RE: whatever session you decide to put together.  I will be on the road alot over the next week or two, but can access these remotely.

The party either does amazingly well or amazingly poorly...there is rarely any middle ground.  The assault is not one of their finer moments, as we shall soon see!

There were cries of "Foul, Foul" when the Pit Fighter reappeared, but they never made sure he was dead...perhaps a bit of faking it, then sneaking away when no one was looking!

~ Old One


----------



## Caliber

Long time no see Old One. Pretty cool updates.

Glad to see you back.


----------



## Darklone

Doing either exceptionally well or exceptionally bad seems to be a Faded Glory player curse... Right, Rel?

Glad to have the pit fighter back. Liked him. And Rose is probably longing for a rematch.


----------



## Tortoise

Regarding that pit fighter ... in an upcoming update (not the one  immediately pending) you'll witness a stirring heartwrenching event during which the pit fighter has both Rowan and Rose at his mercy and Quintus gives the fellow a big hug and convinces him to leave us alone.     

The game continues to twist and turn with each session.

You'll even see that while Rowan wants to become an arsonist, but thinks better of it, Rose has no impulse control and really does heat things up!   

Also coming: What a team Rowan and Quintus make as Rowan acts as forward observer and calls in a precise spell strike from the sorcerer to turn the tide of battle at a very important moment.

All this and more pits in the upcoming several updates! Stay Tuned!


----------



## Lela

Actually, I spent 14 hours on campus yesterday doing homework for a class I dropped afterwords.  Much relief that I'll be spending 14 hours here doing work for other classes tonight intead.   

Could you remind me when we last saw Mr. Pit Fighter?  And, yes, I did think that was Pit Fiend for a moment.  I really thought RBDM until I reread it.  

I'm glad you're doing well Old One.  Afterall without the money coming in from work, you wouldn't be able to pay for the internet.  Then where would I be?

In case you really are wondering, I'll tell you where:  Doing more homework.  And we can't have that, now can we.


----------



## Rel

*Re: "The Usual"*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Looking forward to seeing you guys in a couple of weeks!  Do me a favor and contact me via the message board or at pdyer@pdfinancial.com RE: whatever session you decide to put together.  I will be on the road alot over the next week or two, but can access these remotely.*




Old One, I don't really need to convey a bunch of information to you about the adventure.  It is going to be a completely self contained one shot using pre-generated characters and you will get all the info you need when you get here.  I'm afraid that it won't be "Faded Glory" specific (although the concept I've come up with would work there as well as any campaign world) but I promise you that it will be memorable.

If you'd like something to anticipate, I'll give you first pick of the pre-gen PC's.  Take your pick of:  Fighter, Cleric, Rogue or Sorcerer.

As far as directions to the house go, I'll send them to the e-mail you mentioned above.  Would you prefer that I send them sooner or later?


----------



## Old One

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Long time no see Old One. Pretty cool updates.
> 
> Glad to see you back.  *




Thanks, Caliban!

Good to be back...should have another update or two early next week!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*He is becoming a real "pain"...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Doing either exceptionally well or exceptionally bad seems to be a Faded Glory player curse... Right, Rel?
> 
> Glad to have the pit fighter back. Liked him. And Rose is probably longing for a rematch. *




Darklone,

I think the PCs are beginning to really dislike the pit fighter...

He has dropped, at one time or another, half the party and they just can't seem to do him in!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*I will delay comment on this one...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *Regarding that pit fighter ... in an upcoming update (not the one  immediately pending) you'll witness a stirring heartwrenching event during which the pit fighter has both Rowan and Rose at his mercy and Quintus gives the fellow a big hug and convinces him to leave us alone.
> 
> The game continues to twist and turn with each session.
> 
> You'll even see that while Rowan wants to become an arsonist, but thinks better of it, Rose has no impulse control and really does heat things up!
> 
> Also coming: What a team Rowan and Quintus make as Rowan acts as forward observer and calls in a precise spell strike from the sorcerer to turn the tide of battle at a very important moment.
> 
> All this and more pits in the upcoming several updates! Stay Tuned! *




Tortoise is jumping a bit ahead of things...suffice it to say that the pit fighter is rapidly becoming one of their least liked NPC foes!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks for the good thoughts!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Actually, I spent 14 hours on campus yesterday doing homework for a class I dropped afterwords.  Much relief that I'll be spending 14 hours here doing work for other classes tonight intead.
> 
> Could you remind me when we last saw Mr. Pit Fighter?  And, yes, I did think that was Pit Fiend for a moment.  I really thought RBDM until I reread it.
> 
> I'm glad you're doing well Old One.  Afterall without the money coming in from work, you wouldn't be able to pay for the internet.  Then where would I be?
> 
> In case you really are wondering, I'll tell you where:  Doing more homework.  And we can't have that, now can we. *




Lela,

The pit fighter was encountered in the party's first raid against a Shadowblade hideout.  He wears gladiator-type armor and wields a ranseur and dropped Rose, Sextus and Drusilla in rapid succession!

Brother Lew "killed" him with a crossbow shot...but he somehow reappeared!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Re: Re: "The Usual"*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Old One, I don't really need to convey a bunch of information to you about the adventure.  It is going to be a completely self contained one shot using pre-generated characters and you will get all the info you need when you get here.  I'm afraid that it won't be "Faded Glory" specific (although the concept I've come up with would work there as well as any campaign world) but I promise you that it will be memorable.
> 
> If you'd like something to anticipate, I'll give you first pick of the pre-gen PC's.  Take your pick of:  Fighter, Cleric, Rogue or Sorcerer.
> 
> As far as directions to the house go, I'll send them to the e-mail you mentioned above.  Would you prefer that I send them sooner or later? *




Rel,

Sounds good!  Let me think a bit on which PC...I will let you know in a day or so.  Go ahead and e-mail directions to ... (along with phone numbers).  Getting psyched!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

*Re: Thanks for the good thoughts!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela,
> 
> The pit fighter was encountered in the party's first raid against a Shadowblade hideout.  He wears gladiator-type armor and wields a ranseur and dropped Rose, Sextus and Drusilla in rapid succession!
> 
> Brother Lew "killed" him with a crossbow shot...but he somehow reappeared!
> 
> ~ Old One *




I thought so, but wasn't sure.  I'm still curious at why he's called the Pit Fighter.  

Of course, the name fits.  Even if it's only in my own twisted way.  I mean, both this Fighter and Pits are quite good at ripping apart this party.  It's more of an honerary Title.


----------



## Caliber

*Re: Re: Thanks for the good thoughts!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought so, but wasn't sure.  I'm still curious at why he's called the Pit Fighter.
> 
> Of course, the name fits.  Even if it's only in my own twisted way.  I mean, both this Fighter and Pits are quite good at ripping apart this party.  It's more of an honerary Title. *




I think the idea is that he resembes a guy who fights in a pit, ala gladitorial arenas. The half-armor with the net and ranseur was a somewhat classic combo. Go watch Ben Hur. You'll see what I mean.



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks, Caliban!*




Almost remembered who I was Old One. Memory going a bit in the old age?


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks for the good thoughts!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think the idea is that he resembes a guy who fights in a pit, ala gladitorial arenas. The half-armor with the net and ranseur was a somewhat classic combo. Go watch Ben Hur. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> *




Aw, now that I think about it, it makes perfect sense.  And, Old One, you know I have to ask for the stats.  I just have a need to look this guy over and see how I could torture. . . ur, a. . . challange my players with something new.

If you don't mind of course.

-Lela


----------



## Darklone

Hmm, combat reflexes, weapon focus, weapon specialisation.... Send me too please


----------



## Old One

*Doh!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think the idea is that he resembes a guy who fights in a pit, ala gladitorial arenas. The half-armor with the net and ranseur was a somewhat classic combo. Go watch Ben Hur. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost remembered who I was Old One. Memory going a bit in the old age?  *




Caliber,

Sorry!  That's what I get for posting at 1:00 AM in the morning after a very long work week!

~ Old One (who is not yet suffering from age-related dementia)


----------



## Caliber

*Re: Doh!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Caliber,
> 
> Sorry!  That's what I get for posting at 1:00 AM in the morning after a very long work week!
> 
> ~ Old One (who is not yet suffering from age-related dementia) *




Its quite all right. Around 1 in the morning I normally start doing the same kind of thing.  

~Caliber (who is always suffering from dementia)


----------



## Darklone

Hmm... this thread is on the wrong page. 

That's better.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Hmm... this thread is on the wrong page.
> 
> That's better. *




And I'll take up the role of secondary *BUMP*er.

*Old One:* Don't foget about those stats.  I'm drooling here.


----------



## Lela

*BUMP*

*Old One:* Still Drooling. . .


----------



## Rel

Lela, I'm afraid you're going to have to wait for a bit longer.  Old One is out of town right now.

I know because he just left my house about 10 minutes ago.  

We had an awesome game and I think everyone had a lot of fun.  It was great getting to meet the guy who created the Faded Glory setting and (despite being a bit of a RBDM), he is one of the nicest people you could ever hope to meet.  I really hope we get a chance to do it again sometime.

I'll post a one-shot story hour about it in the next few days.


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> *Lela, I'm afraid you're going to have to wait for a bit longer.  Old One is out of town right now.
> 
> I know because he just left my house about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> We had an awesome game and I think everyone had a lot of fun.  It was great getting to meet the guy who created the Faded Glory setting and (despite being a bit of a RBDM), he is one of the nicest people you could ever hope to meet.  I really hope we get a chance to do it again sometime.
> 
> I'll post a one-shot story hour about it in the next few days. *




I must say, there are only a few people on these boards that I would go FAR out of my way to have a game with.  Old One is difinitally one of them.  One of the top two, actually.

Anyway, I can't wait for the one shot.  I want to see Old One in PC action.  How about a little taste?  What race was he?  What class?  Let me imagine for miniute before I actually read it.

Oh, and Thanks for the info Rel,


----------



## Rel

Sure, Lela, I don't mind a tad bit of a preview.  And this can also serve as a special thanks to Old One's players.

You see, I contacted them a couple of weeks ago when I found out that Old One was coming to visit.  I asked them to give me any hints on what to throw him up against that would maybe give him a little taste of what he's put them through during his campaign.  Their answer was simple:  Pits and Rats.

So tonight, my players and Old One ran through my very own adaptation of Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords (very loosely based on the 1E module A4.  Old One had the task of playing Elwita, the rough and tumble female Dwarven Fighter.  He did so with gusto and flair and with a bare backside for over half of the adventure.

As for the Pits and Rats, you'll read all about it soon.  But the pits were full of lava and the rats breathed fire.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Welcome Back!*

Great to see you and the story back, Old One!  I'm still reading as always.


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> *Sure, Lela, I don't mind a tad bit of a preview.  And this can also serve as a special thanks to Old One's players.
> 
> You see, I contacted them a couple of weeks ago when I found out that Old One was coming to visit.  I asked them to give me any hints on what to throw him up against that would maybe give him a little taste of what he's put them through during his campaign.  Their answer was simple:  Pits and Rats.
> 
> So tonight, my players and Old One ran through my very own adaptation of Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords (very loosely based on the 1E module A4.  Old One had the task of playing Elwita, the rough and tumble female Dwarven Fighter.  He did so with gusto and flair and with a bare backside for over half of the adventure.
> 
> As for the Pits and Rats, you'll read all about it soon.  But the pits were full of lava and the rats breathed fire.   *




That must be one of the best written trailers I've ever read.  Question: Will this be coming on DVD?

No. 

But I still get to read it.  Yayness.


----------



## Rel

Here's a link to the one-shot adventure we mentioned:

Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords - One Shot Adventure Guest Starring Old One


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> *Here's a link to the one-shot adventure we mentioned:
> 
> Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords - One Shot Adventure Guest Starring Old One *




Casts _Teleport Without Error_.

And screws up.

Rushing to class,


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, I think this is supposed to be up here. . .

*BUMP*

Yep, looks much better this way.


----------



## Old One

*Stuff Coming Soon...*

Greetings All!

I had a great time in NC with Rel and Crew...great folks and a fun one-shot.  I have been traveling almost non-stop for the last 6 weeks and have another trip that I am leaving for in about 3 hours !

The good news is that after I return on Wed. night, life slows down just a bit after that and I should have time to (1) Get caught up on the SH and (2) Get some work done on the long-suffering and horribly neglected website.

Also, we are playing a "double-session" this coming Saturday, so there should be lots fo stuff to write about!

Thanks for hanging in...

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Lela said:
			
		

> *Hmmmm, I think this is supposed to be up here. . .
> 
> BUMP
> 
> Yep, looks much better this way. *




Hey, Lela, in the meantime you (and everybody else waiting on Old One's return) should go read the Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords thread.  Not that I'm pimping or anything.


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, Lela, in the meantime you (and everybody else waiting on Old One's return) should go read the Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords thread.  Not that I'm pimping or anything. *




I'm trying.  If I can just find the time.  Grrrrrr.


----------



## Quickbeam

It's been a while since I last stopped by, and I feel truly fortunate that my reward is not one, but two great updates.  Keep 'em coming Old One!

BTW, how is the wife and Baby One?


----------



## Lela

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> BTW, how is the wife and Baby One? *




I thought it was Young One?

Especally since he's still inside Junoesque One.


-Lela

P.S. [You did say it was a he, right?  *Prepares to insert foot*]


----------



## Quickbeam

I'm pretty sure that the bundle of joy is still warm & cozy, inside mommy.  And I'm darn near certain we were told it's a boy on the way.

I was just checking on everyone's health and status .


----------



## Darklone

Weow... bumpedee!

Checking everyones health? Well. 

Dru: No idea. Probably bad.
Rowan: Could be better.
Quintus: Scheming.
Sextus: Feels nearly dead (Wait, he WAS dead). 
Rose: Anxious to sow death and on the way to resemble his new hedgehog totem due to crossbow bolts sailing his way.
Dwarf (don't they all look alike?): He feels as old as ever. Especially after encountering the groups tactical manoevers for the first time.

Maythrax: Having a party with guests of honour. 
Pit fighter (why do it always have to be pits?): Filling up the sleeves with new tricks. Wait, new tricks? Playing dead is sooo old no one expects it anymore


----------



## Tortoise

We played a mega-session Saturday. I thought for sure we were about to lose 3 or 4 PC's, but a critical hit at just the right moment completely altered the situation.

Of course Old one is a couple write-ups behind so it'll be a bit before you get to read about it.


----------



## Rel

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *We played a mega-session Saturday. I thought for sure we were about to lose 3 or 4 PC's, but a critical hit at just the right moment completely altered the situation. *




Those are always the best sessions.  When the players pull victory from the jaws of defeat.  It's always a refreshing break from them just being defeated like I'd planned  .

By the way, Tortoise, did you get a chance to check out Old One's antics in my Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords thread?  Thanks for being my co-conspirator by the way.  I hope Old One didn't take it out on the group.


----------



## Darklone

knocking on wood?


----------



## Tortoise

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Those are always the best sessions.  When the players pull victory from the jaws of defeat.  It's always a refreshing break from them just being defeated like I'd planned  .
> 
> By the way, Tortoise, did you get a chance to check out Old One's antics in my Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords thread?  Thanks for being my co-conspirator by the way.  I hope Old One didn't take it out on the group.  *




Actually Old One seemed to have enjoyed the chance to face the rats & pits.  

I read some of the Slave Lords thread and plan to go back over it in detail if time permits this weekend. What I read sounded like it was great fun.


----------



## Tortoise

I'm really looking forward to upcoming sessions of the campaign. There are some excellent things brewing and Rowan is getting some serious character developement opportunities coming up.

I'll have to get a write-up done and send it to Old One. I'm really pleased with the recent turn of events since it gives Rowan a chance to realize not everything is as it seemed and he has a lot to learn.


----------



## Old One

*A Voice from Beyond...*

Greetings All!

At this rate...we will be at *Session 100* before I get a post up again!

Thanks to _Rel_ for the great one shot and thanks to Tortoise for the teaser from our special Saturday mega-session...

Here's what's up in the land of Old One:

 Impending doom, er...baby !  Old One's young one is fast approaching and Old One is _w-w-w-a-a-a-y-y-y_ behind in getting ready.  Much painting, moving of furniture and other items must happen in the next 2.75 months.
 Business is busy!  Which is good and bad...Since starting my own financial planning and financial education consulting practice, I have been very busy...leaving little time for item 1, above.
 Old One has discovered a NWN persistant world that all his old gaming buddies from Charlotte are playing in...not quite Evercrack...but it eats up precious free time!
All the above, of course, is no excuse for my slack-a$$ attitude about updates, but fear not!  I have promised myself that I will bring the SH up-to-date before the baby arrives, else it may never happen !

Thanks for checking in and I will be back just as soon as my NWN ranger 1/rogue 1/figther 4 hits 7th level !

~ Old One

PS - Quickbeam, Lela, P of H, Darklone, Rel, Caliber and others...I will respond to your comments and queries soon...


----------



## Darklone

*Re: A Voice from Beyond...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Thanks for checking in and I will be back just as soon as my NWN ranger 1/rogue 1/figther 4 hits 7th level ! *




Bah! Go for rogue3! 

Evasion rocks!


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: A Voice from Beyond...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah! Go for rogue3!
> 
> Evasion rocks! *




He's right.

And *BUMP*.

(PostCount=PostCount+1)


----------



## Darklone

Not only evasion. That sick sneak attack ruling in NWN rocks even more. And you don't lose much. Besides, is there any reason to take more than 4 fighter levels? 

Ah... BUMP!


----------



## Darklone

Shamelessly upping my postcount.


----------



## Oberton

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Shamelessly upping my postcount. *




It is not the quantity, but the quality...


Hum, that should up my count also...





Oberton
http://www.d20con.org


----------



## Lela

Two-year-old voice: "Daddy, Daddy, I wanna pway too."

PostCount=PostCount +1

And I can't leave without my well known, bright pink, 

*BUMP*


[Don't get any ideas Darklone.   I can explain it _all_.]


----------



## Dawn

Well out of “2.75” months to go and a promise to catch up before then, someone is running out of time!

Seriously though, POST!

No, seriously, it’s good to hear that your business is doing well.  I’m sure we can all relate to “real life” interfering in our game time.  That’s why we escape to places to like this.  So until you post, we, your loyal fans, will be out here in cyber-ville clicking <refresh> and squinting at our monitors.


----------



## Oberton

*Re: A Voice from Beyond...*



> [*] Old One has discovered a NWN persistant world that all his old gaming buddies from Charlotte are playing in...not quite Evercrack...but it eats up precious free time! just as soon as my NWN ranger 1/rogue 1/figther 4 hits 7th level !
> 
> ~ Old One




Old One, what NWN server are you playing on?


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: A Voice from Beyond...*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Old One, what NWN server are you playing on? *




I 2nd that.  I'm hopng to get NWN for Christmas.

Oh, and *BUMP*.

You know, I've had that BUMP longer than I have most .sigs.

And on that note, can anyone recomend a quote from our favorite soon-to-be-daddy that I can use?  This *one*'s getting a little *old*.

Okay, lame joke.  Don't quote me on it.


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*

Greetings All!

Hope everyone is well!  I apologize for the lengthy hiatus from posting and really appreciate everyone's bumps and continued interest.  I am just putting the finishing touches on the nursery and most of the other painting, fixing, stowing and other work necessary for our impending arrival is getting done.

Business remains hectic, but the travel schedule has slowed a bit.  I won't tease anyone with a promised delivery date (for the update...not baby ), but will get to it as soon as I can.  I also have a backlog of good PC writeups that I need to get posted as well.

Be back soon!

~ Old One

PS - Happy holidays to all


----------



## Lela

*Re: Ola!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings All!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!  I apologize for the lengthy hiatus from posting and really appreciate everyone's bumps and continued interest.  I am just putting the finishing touches on the nursery and most of the other painting, fixing, stowing and other work necessary for our impending arrival is getting done.
> 
> Business remains hectic, but the travel schedule has slowed a bit.  I won't tease anyone with a promised delivery date (for the update...not baby ), but will get to it as soon as I can.  I also have a backlog of good PC writeups that I need to get posted as well.
> 
> Be back soon!
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> PS - Happy holidays to all *




About that baby delivery date, was that Feb or am I completely off?


----------



## WSmith

Ah, yes. I finally get to check in on one of my favorite tales of all time.  

How is it going, Old One? Hope all is well for you and the family. I am in NJ now, getting settled into the house. 

I didn't read any of the thread cause I didn't want to spoil any surprises. I left off when Rose had just gone through Death's Gate to eternal happiness, when the RBDM pulled him back to life. So, which post should I go to so I can pick up where I left off? 

Thanks!


----------



## Quickbeam

I think I owe Old One and this thread a solid

_BUMP!_


----------



## Darklone

Quickbeam, nice avatar!

Old One, no hurries... as long as you will post at all, we're around.


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Quickbeam, nice avatar! *




As if clowns weren't already scary enough.

But Darklone is right about the story hour, Old One.  We'll be here when you get time to post.  I certainly have no room to complain.


----------



## Darklone

But there's always room for a BUMP!


----------



## Corey

Darklone, or anyone else living in Germany.

Corey aka Quintus here.  I'm headed to Germany for a wedding in March.  We will be in the area of Bonn.  Can you reccomend any good ruined castles or Roman-era sites?  We are only in town for a week and will have alot of family meet-and-greets so I cannot go more than an hour from Bonn, but I do hope to sneak out once or twice.

Please e-mail me at cpsaylor@yahoo.com


----------



## Lela

Just thought I'd throw in one of my patented big giant pink

*BUMP*s.

And a reminder to Old One that all work and no play makes old guys dull dads.


----------



## Lela

C'mon Darklone, it's your turn here.

. . .

That's it, I'm taking your spot in line.

*BUMP*

Jeese, now I feel guilty.


----------



## Darklone

Ohhhh sorry, I was a tad wee late!


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Ohhhh sorry, I was a tad wee late! *




Only by about 14 hours.  But we can forgive you.

Assuming you'll shape up and _Fly_ right, that is.


----------



## Darklone

No squawk here.

That's low enough. BUMP.


----------



## Oberton

Hello folks,

It has been sometime since I have travelled to this world!  Is anything going on that I should be aware of?  

Origins /  Gencon, is anyone planning on meeting at any of these conventions this year, if so let us know!  I think it would be cool to meet up and meet each other in RL...

Later and Game-ON

Oberton
www.d20con.org


----------



## Oberton

*Faded Glory Web-Site New Home*

The web-site for Faded Glory has been moved to my new server.  I am slowly rebuilding the pages...  The journals are all in one location now, and the rest of the site is still being reworked...  More to come...

The url is:  http://www.d20con.org/fadedglory/Faded.asp

Pass the word...

Old One, you might want to update your signature to point to the new url also!


Later and Game-ON


O'Berton


----------



## Darklone

Bumpedee bump...


----------



## Lela

It is time for a preemptive strike!

*BUMP*


----------



## Darklone

Looking left, looking right,
bumping SH with all my might...


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Long time no...*

...BUMP!


----------



## Darklone

Tell me the word! "B .... U .... M .... P!"


----------



## Oberton

*FG Web-Site Live once again...*

I have loaded the Faded Glory web-site on my server once more.  THe link is : http://www.d20con.org/fadedglory/Faded.asp

also this is a bump...

Later and Game-ON

O'Berton


----------



## Lela

As my commemeration of (for my 2nd or 3rd time) reaching* post #1,000*, I would like to formally request that Old One at least give us a, "Hay, I'm doing fine.  The baby is. . ."

Anyway, pop in Old One, let us know how you're doing and what's going on.

*BUMP*


----------



## Darklone

Yeah, baby?


----------



## Old One

*Baby at any moment...*

Greetings All!

Thanks for the many bumps and kind thoughts...

Also, thanks to the tireless O'berton for getting a website back up.  We are on "baby watch" right now...had a bit of a false alarm several days ago, but are expecting the little tyke to show up within the next several days.

My wife is READY!  As those that have gone through this before know, by 8.5 months, she wants it out !

Check the attachments for one of the items that has taken up mucho time over the last couple of months...the Nursery!

I will check back in with news once little Old One arrives !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*And one more pic...*

Just one more little picture...!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

I figured it was getting pretty close to time, Old One.  I pray for a smooth delivery and I'm certain it will be as wonderful an event for you as my daughter being born was for me.

My fingers are crossed for you, pal.


----------



## Darklone

Agreed with Rel, and how did you steal the colour from my room?


----------



## Lela

Wow, that's so cool.


----------



## willpax

Glide rocker. Sweet. 

My prayers for a healthy delivery for all concerned, Old One.


----------



## Darklone

Preemptive 2nd antipage praise baby bump!

Edited: This baby praise was my 1500nd post!


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Good Luck*

Hey Old One!

I do live, just had a hard drive crash and was forced off the 'net for several weeks.  Best of luck to you and your wife on the new arrival's actual and anticipated arrival!


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Preemptive 2nd antipage praise baby bump!
> 
> Edited: This baby praise was my 1500nd post! *




We're too good to him.


----------



## Darklone

The thread is the last on page number one,
I'll kick it where it hurts and it flees where it belongs.


----------



## Lela

Bump


----------



## Darklone

Sorry for spam but this is still a page 1 storyhour.


----------



## Old One

*Babywatch Continues...*

Greetings All!

Thanks for the continued bumps and hope that everyone is doing well...

We are officially 2 days past due today and are now scheduled to induce labor this coming Friday (2/14 - Valentine's Day) if nothing happens before then...

Mrs. Old One is holding up well, although she jokes the baby is "sucking the life from her".  I plan to take 2-3 weeks off after the baby arrives and hope to have time to get partially caught up (famous last words).

Stay frosty,

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Tell your wife to try and hold out until Friday!

Since you are having a son, Valentines Day as a birthday will be a dream come true!  When he grows up and has girlfriends or a wife, he'll be able to say, "Valentines Day isn't just about you, baby!  Now where's my freakin' present?!"*

That would be grand.  Grand I tell you!

*Rel is not responsible for any slapping, clawing or biting resulting from using this exact quote.  Please note that I consider it Old One's civic duty to raise his son with better judgement than I have.


----------



## Lela

*Re: Babywatch Continues...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mrs. Old One is holding up well, although she jokes the baby is "sucking the life from her". *




I knew it.  This explains everything.  Even the ID Old One finally makes sense.

Guys, Old One is a Vampire.  And his son somehow is too.  It's all falling into place now.


----------



## Old One

*The Baby Has Landed!*

Greetings all!

Just a quick note to let the 2 Enworlders who still follow this badly out of date thread that *Alexander Joseph* arrived ~ 3:30 PM EST via C-section delivery on Wed, 2/12/02.  He weighs in at 8 lbs, 4 oz and measures 20-1/4".

Both mother and baby are doing well, although Mrs. Old One had a difficult 30 hour labor prior to the decision for Ceasarian delivery.  Alex is, of course, the smartest & cutest baby ever born (but then, I am somewhat biased).  Pictures will follow shortly.

Til then...

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

With all sincerity, Phil, I couldn't be happier for you.  Thinking back on the day that Samantha was born, I know exactly how you feel and it doesn't get much better.

Get ready to be astonished daily at how much you will love someone who, until very recently, was just an idea.  Get ready to look at your wife in utter amazement and say, "My God!  We've created a person!"  Get ready to be deathly afraid of every potential thing that could pose a threat to this fragile new life.

Get ready for poop.

Actually, get ready for that stuff next week.  For now, just soak in the idea of fatherhood.  It is a wonderful, wonderful thing.

God bless your family, especially the newest member.

Welcome to the world, Alexander Joseph.  Your dad is a pretty great guy.

Rel


----------



## Lela

Alixander Joseph.  I like it!

You know, I heard about an adorable healthy baby boy by that name.  His father was a great writter, wonderful DM, and all-around great guy.  Though he hasn't grown up yet, I fully expect that boy to do great things; the first of which will likely be potty-training.


Congrats Old One.  You made a person.


----------



## Darklone

Two ENboarders? That makes me an outsider 

Old One: Congratulations and best wishes to you and your wife, I hope you are well (she recovers from the birth and you from an overdose cigarettes ). 

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*outsiders*

well, darklone, we are outside of the USA anyways...
...now, do we get those cool resistances and other features outsiders have? Wait i'll check if i can fly...*bump*...no 

Old One, best (well defined, so they can not be twisted) wishes to you and your family!

Dougal


----------



## Lela

*Re: outsiders*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *well, darklone, we are outside of the USA anyways...
> ...now, do we get those cool resistances and other features outsiders have? Wait i'll check if i can fly...*bump*...no
> *




Ow, bet that hurt. . .


You wantz I shoudze call ze Cleric?


----------



## Mark

Old One said:
			
		

> *Alexander Joseph arrived ~ 3:30 PM EST via C-section delivery on Wed, 2/12/02.  He weighs in at 8 lbs, 4 oz and measures 20-1/4".*




 Congrats Old One and Mrs. Old One! 

(I'm a bit disappointed you missed the opportunity to call Alex "Young One"...)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

*Congradulations*

Just think of your new reading list:

"The Big Red Barn"
"Goodnight Moon"
"Guess How Much I Love You"
"Mr. Brown Can Moo, Can You?"
"The Monster at the End of this Book"
"Rainbowfish"
"Runaway Bunny"

(Get them in Board Book form, so they won't be totally ruined when they are chewed on, except for "Rainbowfish" get that one as a "Bath Book")


----------



## Pillars of Hercules

*Congrats!*

Congrats to you and Mrs. Old One!


Coincidentally, Alexander is my favorite name for boys.  Great minds and all, I guess...


----------



## Old One

*Bleary-eyed thanks...*

Greetings All!

Man, I haven't been this tired since I was in the military !

Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts and comments...I am quickly becoming an expert diaper changer and am quite happy that newborn poop doesn't smell (that comes later).  We came home from the hospital in the major snowstorm that just socked the Mid-Atlantic and Northeast US.  There was 9" on the ground when we left the hospital and we ended up getting ~ 28" total.

I will post a picture or 2 as soon as I have the strength to download from the camera...

Later!

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head

Can't wait to see the pictures of "Young One"

Glad you were able to make it safely back home in the "Blizzard of 2003"


----------



## Old One

*Check Out Old One and Young One...*

BH -

Ask and you shall receive...

This is about 1/2 hour after delivery.  Proud poppa and new son !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*The Beginnings of the Blizzard...*

This was about 1/4 of the way into the snowfall...about 7-8" down at this point.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Ahhh...Blessed Silence!*

Just took this one about an hour ago...Alex at 5 days.  And with this one, I will stop torturing everyone !

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Nice pics, Old One.  I like the new beard and moustache.

I don't give out a lot of unsolicited fatherly advice except for this bit:  You are tired and you will be tired for a LONG time to come.  Do whatever you must do to stay sane for the first two months.  After that, you'll still be tired all the time, but Alex will also start smiling and that will make it all worthwhile.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> *Nice pics, Old One.  I like the new beard and moustache.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted. *




Uh, ditto.

Dang Rel, posting what I say before I say it. . .


----------



## Darklone

Real nice pics, Old One, but that beard... ugly. Really ugly. (I have exactly the same moustache and beard... Just longer hair. Ah well, and I'm more handsome. IMHO. )

Well, rather youthful with goatee and good looks, you're now officially WotC artwise compliant.

Dito to Rel too about the snowstorm. Didn't really know it was sooo bad though on all boards posts about it cropped up...


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Real nice pics, Old One, but that beard... ugly. Really ugly. (I have exactly the same moustache and beard... Just longer hair. Ah well, and I'm more handsome. IMHO. )*





Ahh, this will cost me dearly, but you two do not have the same beard and Darklone isn't really any more handsome...but he is right in the aspect, that both of you look REALLY tired 

Anyways, have a nice week, all of you - and maybe one of you will play some running gnome for me... i am to be off to some customers the next couple of weeks and i don't think i will get to playing in the next time...

Wow, too much work and no roleplaying...i will go nutz!! 
Who said that? No, Darklone, i am not already...no! 

 

Dougal


----------



## willpax

Best wishes to all concerned, Old One. Your son looks wonderful. 

(As a parent, I find that I have developed a very high tolerance for baby pictures--seeing that I inflicted them on others, I suppose it's the least I can do). 

Rel is absolutely correct. If you haven't already figured it out, you will now learn how to deal with sleep deprivation. You will also learn how many basic tasks only require one arm to be accomplished (the other will be carrying your son). 

Like anything else worthwhile: if this weren't so hard, it wouldn't be nearly so wonderful. Enjoy it. The emotional investment you are making now will pay off better than you can imagine. 

My youngest is making some noise now--gotta go tend to the Endless Cold (those, unfortunately, will come).


----------



## Rel

willpax said:
			
		

> *You will also learn how many basic tasks only require one arm to be accomplished (the other will be carrying your son).  *




Funny little anecdote:

I'm at a neighbor's house a few months after our daughter was born and I was holding her with one arm and dipping some cider into a mug with the other.

Neighbor says:  "Can I help you out with that?"

Rel says:  "Thanks but I've got it.  Since she was born I've learned how to do everything with one hand."

Neighbor (with two kids of his own) nods his head and looks meaningfully at Rel.

Rel says:  "Um, yeah.  That too for a while."


----------



## Darklone

Baby bump!


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Beer...*

...bump!  ...or was it burp?  

Dougal.


----------



## Darklone

burpuru


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *burpuru *




Bah!, this was my next stop!


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> *Bah!, this was my next stop! *




Anticipating the players next move is what makes a DM's life fun!


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anticipating the players next move is what makes a DM's life fun! *




Oh, go eat a gnome!  I hear that if you tenderize the toung right. . .


----------



## Darklone

Toung? Or a rouge?


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Toung? Or a rouge?  *




Neither actually.  I meant tongue.  See, if you squeeze and pull it _just right_, it's a delicacy among villagers. 

Mouth watering goodness.


----------



## Darklone

How's the Young One?


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *How's the Young One?  *




Something I've been wondering myself.

That is, assuming you have the strength to stand anymore.


----------



## Lela

Hah!

Finally beat Darklone to the punch.  He must be distracted by his Russian girls. . . (and no, I don't know what that means either; ask him).

*BUMP*


----------



## Darklone

You'd like to know, eh?


----------



## Oberton

*bump*

bump


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *You'd like to know, eh?  *




Not anymore.  I've got my own tragic romance going with Metus now.


----------



## Darklone

Bumpedee!


----------



## Old One

*It is ALIVE!*

Greetings All!

It is true...*Old One*...is still alive!

My little guys is 2 months old today and for those that haven't experienced it, fatherhood is truely a magical thing!

Unfortunately, tax season and small babies leave little time for gaming and even less time for long-suffering story hours !  The good news is that I have set 5/11 as a possible date for our first game in months and hopefully the rest of the crew will be able to make it, so *Faded Glory* won't disappear completely into the shadows !

Thanks to Darklone, Lela, Oberton and others for the gratuitous bumps...they were not in vain, my friends!

And, since I can't stand it...check out the *Little Young One* that is consuming most of *Old One's time*...


----------



## Lela

Now _that_ is a smile to die for.  Happiness abounds in the Old House.


----------



## Rel

*Re: It is ALIVE!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *My little guys is 2 months old today and for those that haven't experienced it, fatherhood is truely a magical thing!*




Truer words were never spoken, Old One.  Glad to hear that you are enjoying it.

As for the story hour, I'm eager to hear of the further accounts from your campaign, being a big fan and all.  I've been way to lax about mine and it is high time I finished the saga of my campaign.  If I don't  hurry, I'll be starting my next campaign before I finish the story hour for the last one!

So for any who read this Faded Glory thread and also read mine, I'm going to commit to posting a major update no later than Old One's 5/11 date for (possibly) cranking his game up again.  And I will further promise to finish all the posts up to the end of the campaign before I go on vacation at the start of June.

There I said it.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled series of Bumps, already in progress.


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: It is ALIVE!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I now return you to your regularly scheduled series of Bumps, already in progress.  *





*BUMP*


----------



## Darklone

Nice little one!

I would bump if it would be necessary right now


----------



## Darklone

Just a humble little bump.


----------



## Plane Sailing

*Re: The Baby Has Landed!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> Just a quick note to let the 2 Enworlders who still follow this badly out of date thread that Alexander Joseph arrived ~ 3:30 PM EST via C-section delivery on Wed, 2/12/02.  He weighs in at 8 lbs, 4 oz and measures 20-1/4".
> *




Gosh, I can't believe this happened over two months ago and I never noticed!

Old One - many congratulations to you and your wife. What a sterling choice of name too. "Defender of Men". I like it . He looks great, and you look much younger than I'd imagined 

BTW, I don't think this threads should be getting bumps now... because the bump has well and truly turned into a baby


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: The Baby Has Landed!*



			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Old One - many congratulations to you and your wife. What a sterling choice of name too. "Defender of Men". I like it . He looks great, and you look much younger than I'd imagined
> *




Old One already has him premade as a PC.  And that name almost _screams_ Paladin.


----------



## Darklone

*Re: Re: Re: The Baby Has Landed!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Old One already has him premade as a PC.  And that name almost screams Paladin. *




4d6 drop lowest or point buy ?


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Baby Has Landed!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 4d6 drop lowest or point buy ? *




Normally Old One would simply go with Point Buy, but, because genetics are innvolved, I think some 2e rules may come into play:

Min Wis: 16
Min Cha: 14

So he may have to put a bit more into Alexander if he wants a Paladin who is good at rightous smacking.


----------



## Darklone

Bump.


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The Baby Has Landed!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> So he may have to put a bit more into Alexander if he wants a Paladin who is good at rightous smacking. *





Though it does occur to me that he could make a good behind the sceens Cleric of rightous smacking via _Flamestrike_ and undead blasting.  Throw in _Rightous Might_ and we literally have a mighty Cleric of rightous smacking.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Just make Little Old One using the Hero system! Then he can have all kinds of really cool powers!

Oh...and a friendly BUMP! 

Or a PUSH to get writing again


----------



## Darklone

Guess Old one is still feeling sooooo old... and sleepy ... and ... happy


----------



## Darklone

Bababa... babababump!


----------



## Darklone

Ump.


----------



## Lela

All right, that's it.  If you think Darklone is the only one who's going to have the pleasure of bumping this Story Hour, you're dead wrong.

Watch your, uh, keyboard.


----------



## Lela

See, told ya.

*BUMP*


----------



## Lela

Yep, Glory all mine.  Evil Darklone. . .

*BUMP* 


And, Old One, you might be interested in the Paladin PrC I put together a while back.

I've currently got it up Over Here.  You know the place.  Of course, anyone else is invited as well (I really need the feedback).


----------



## Darklone

Me, evil ?


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Me, evil ? *




*Smite, Smite*


----------



## Lela

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BUMP *


----------



## Darklone

To celebrate the last installment of Rels Faded Glory storyhour: 

BUMP.


----------



## Old One

*Huzzah!*

Greetings All!

Amazing but true...I have returned after a lengthy, baby-enforced absence.  The good news is that we have gotten in 2 sessions in the last 5 weeks...the bad news is I am woefully behind on the story hour updates!

I thought I would give the 2 of you that still follow this thread a choice...

1) I can do a couple of "summary posts" to catch the action up to the present (taste's great for the DM, less filling for the SH reader(s)).

-OR-

2) I can go ahead and post all the action (more filling for SH reader(s), more time consuming for harried DM).

I leave the choice completely up to the faithful readers (and anyone I can con into reading *Against the Shadows* again !

~ Old One

PS - Attached is my obligatory updated baby pic


----------



## Rel

It's like Christmas in July! 

I guess that if I had a choice, I'd like to see the full write-ups.  BUT, if you think that makes it less likely that you'll be able to get them done in the near future, I'll be more than happy to read the summaries.  I am fully aware of the time constraints of family including babies.

So glad to have you back, Old One.

And, if I may somewhat crassly engage in a bit of self-pimpin', you'll note that my sig suggests that my own Faded Glory Story Hour is now complete as of just a few days ago.  Big thanks to you for all the inspiration.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

*more story*

I'll take anything, summeries would be ok, possibly filling in details later, when you have more time  like that would happen


----------



## Lela

Not first but I still beat Darklone.  And that's what's important after all. 

Summeries are okay with me (though it pains me to say it).  After you catch up, you should make up for it with rich detail though.

I love your writing and I'm so glad your back.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Summaries please...well more like montages of the events that have  happened. Maybe in Flashback??

I did a five year catch-up on my story hour (Return of the Heroes...) where I hinted at the events that happened.  For one summary in a previos SH where I had fallen quite behind, I wrote it as part of a "treatise" written by one of the NPCs to explain the events in which the PCs partook (Heroes II). 

Can't wait to see whatever you come up with, though. Whatever will help you to write sooner, in any case. 

B.H.


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> *Not first but I still beat Darklone.  And that's what's important after all.
> *



Hey, I can't work 16 hours a day for more than two weeks 

Helowww Old One! The Young One looks great! Someone must have cast an Enlarge Person, or he's got a good appetite (sp?)! Just have to be careful that my gf does not find this picture, otherwise she might get infected 

As for summaries or updates crunch by crunch, I'd vote for the detailed stuff ... more storyhour goodness that way. I don't mind some big steps to catch up if we drag too long too far behind otherwise, but I think we CAN wait 

_*Darklone looks at the skeleton with broom, the planthead, the weird dude and the huge guy with the *Faded Glory* fanclub T-shirt all waiting covered in spiderwebs at the comic store for their next installment of their favorite storyhour...*_

Yes, we can


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *Darklone looks at the skeleton with broom, the planthead, the weird dude and the huge guy with the Faded Glory fanclub T-shirt all waiting covered in spiderwebs at the comic store for their next installment of their favorite storyhour...*
> 
> *




Normally those spiderwebs would be long gone by now, the broom-weilding skeleton being good at what she does.  But she's still recovering from the thrid (and final) death of her beloved Metus.  He had turned on a fabled group of Pelor worshiping Knights and paid their horrible price.

Now she lets the loss fuel her anger.  And with the blossom of a new emotion she is better able to resist the incessent need to sweep.


Personally, I'm impressed with her progress.  Those little green globuals the planthead keeps droping must be screaming out to her obsessive compulsive urge.  Stay syrong my broom-weilding friend.  Stay strong.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Old one is back?*

Finally!

I took a vow not to post in this SH sooner than the Great Old One returns (be it either Old One or Cthulu  ) -  and now i am relieved to be allowed to post again.

BUT I am afraid i am for the detailed Version of what happened in the meantime. Even if it means longer waiting-times.

In fact most SH's i like have rather long pauses, be it Sep, Sniktch or others (ok, (contact) is FAST!)...so that wouldn't bother me too much.

I hope to have something to read soon! 

Dougal


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Helowww Old One! The Young One looks great! Someone must have cast an Enlarge Person, or he's got a good appetite (sp?)! Just have to be careful that my gf does not find this picture, otherwise she might get infected  *




Darklone, do we need to have a talk about where babies come from?  It isn't infection you know.

You see, when a man and a woman love each other very much, sometime they...uh...give each other a big hug.  Then they hug each other some more and the...uh.

Ok, you know what an egg is right?  Like with a chicken?  And how the baby chicken pops out of the egg after the mother chicken sits on it?  Um...actually it isn't like that at all.

Wait, I know...You've seen _The Matrix_, right?  Ok, the Nebuchadnezzar is like the egg and those big tunnels if flys through are the falopian tubes.  And those Sentinels are like the...well, the sperm.  And when the sperm get to the egg, but nobody sets off the EMP device...

Ah, to hell with it.  Ask Rose, he's got a kid.


----------



## Lela

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> *Darklone, do we need to have a talk about where babies come from?  It isn't infection you know.*



Is that so? 
You know, everytime I go to town with some nice girls and we see some families with babies around there, the girls without babies get that weird look on their faces... Looks HUNGRY. 
Half a year later they are pregnant 

It MUST be a disease


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> Is that so?
> You know, everytime I go to town with some nice girls and we see some families with babies around there, the girls without babies get that weird look on their faces... Looks HUNGRY.
> Half a year later they are pregnant
> 
> *




  

Sounds like you're hanging around with girls who manage to swallow children whole and shoot them back out later.

Darklone, I'd move.  Let the Initiative sort this whole mess out.


----------



## Darklone

*roll initiative for storyhour*


----------



## pogre

What a beautiful child! Congratulations.

I vote summary treatment, but if the writing bug hits you feel free to expound and expand!

I just hope that baby has not <bump>ed all of your free time away!


----------



## willpax

The child looks great! 

Do whatever you have time to do. I empathize--I haven't had time to play at all in 2003, and it is quite frustrating (the rather complicated plot is getting stale). 

Enjoy the time with your child.


----------



## Darklone

Bump


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*page2? no!*

Hahaa, i stole Darklones power of BUMPing SH's to page one...

Old One, do you have pics in the members gallery? I only found Quickbeam with clan (a really nice pic...)

Dougal

edited for spelling


----------



## Darklone

*Re: page2? no!*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Hahaa, i stole Darklones power of BUMPing SH's to page one...
> *



Hmm. Works still.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Hmm. Works still.




Works here too.

*BUMP*


Dang, they took my DeepPink color away.  Aw well, I'll get used to this.


----------



## pogre

Just checking in again. Are we approaching a year 10-22 since the last update? I may have missed one. I certainly hope my new family arrival at the end of the month does not cause that kind of break! 

Stop laughing - it is my third so yes, I do know what I am getting into - the problem is the Mrs. and I will have to play Zone defense now instead of man-to-man!

So anyway, this was a cleverly disguised BUMP don't you think?


----------



## Tortoise

pogre said:
			
		

> Just checking in again. Are we approaching a year 10-22 since the last update? I may have missed one. I certainly hope my new family arrival at the end of the month does not cause that kind of break!
> 
> Stop laughing - it is my third so yes, I do know what I am getting into - the problem is the Mrs. and I will have to play Zone defense now instead of man-to-man!
> 
> So anyway, this was a cleverly disguised BUMP don't you think?





We've been playing (I think we've had 3 or 4 sessions this year) since about April or May. Of course, Old One is WAY behind in write-ups.


----------



## Darklone

Tortoise said:
			
		

> We've been playing (I think we've had 3 or 4 sessions this year) since about April or May. Of course, Old One is WAY behind in write-ups.



Guess he's preparing the write-up for submission in Hollywood ?


----------



## Old One

*Session 19 (Part One)*

_*Faded Glory* returns!  For those few that still peruse these pages, *FG* and *Old One* are back…

The many months since my last “official” game post have been filled with travel, job changes, a baby, and still more job changes.  In addition, an evil entity known as the Neverwinter Nights Persistant World (PW) of *Narfell* has consumed much of my free time !  After much teasing and promises, the first official update in many moons is ready.

We have played 5 sessions (I think) since resuming play earlier this year and are now ~ 10 session ahead of current happenings.  I will try to strike a balance between catching up fairly quickly and providing enough detail to make it fun!  As always, commentary, critique and questions are welcome.

The last “official” entry can be found Here, about ¼ of the way down the page.

Without further ado…_

*Can’t We Do Anything Right?*

The smell of singed _Brigante_ filled the air as an oil-fueled flash fire flared around Rosë.  He howled in anger, gritted his teeth and continued his charge, scattering droplets of liquid fire.  Cragen halted for a grain, raised his shield and bulled his way through the flames.  Rowan, a bit more circumspect, allowed the flames to recede before following his companions into the chamber.

Rosë shrugged off several crossbow bolts and leapt over an overturned table into a pair of archers.  Cragen made for the menacing figure bearing the ranseur and suffered a painful strike as he came within range of the long weapon.  Rowan’s draw dropped in amazement at the familiar sight of the pit fighter.  _“But we killed him,”_ the ranger sputtered indignantly.

The barbarian quickly split the skull of one _Shadowblade_ crossbowman, but the other landed a cut across his ribs.  Rosë grinned a vicious grin and prepared to kill the man.  The stout dwarf traded blows with the pit fighter, but got much worse than he gave.  The human warrior used an overturned table and his reach to thwart Cragen’s approach.  Rowan traded missile fire with the other pair of crossbowmen, slightly wounding one and receiving a bolt in return.  Several _Magic Missiles_ streaked past the ranger’s head as Quintus’s arcane power joined the fray.  The magical strike sent an archer spinning to the floor.  Sextus launched a bolt at the pit fighter, but it sank into the intervening table.

The _Shadowblade_ facing Rosë cringed as the huge _Brigante_ loomed above him and thrust feebly.  Rosë batted the attack aside and spilled the man’s entrails onto the floor with his riposte.  He roared in triumph, and then howled in pain as the pit fighter feinted at Cragen and sank the tines of his ranseur into Rosë’s torso before somersaulting toward the open doorway.  The dwarf took advantage of the brief respite to call upon Moradin’s favor to heal his numerous wounds.  Rowan and Sextus traded arrow and bolt with the last archer while Quintus moved up.

The pit fighter landed one last blow on Cragen before retreating into the hallway, leaving the last archer to his fate and calling loudly for reinforcements.  The remaining _Shadowblade_ was ripped asunder by the combined assault of Rosë and Cragen, but shouts and numerous footfalls echoed from down the hallway leading deeper into the complex.

Rosë started to charge after the pit fighter, but Cragen grasped his forearm and pulled him back.  _“Ach…no…let ‘em go, laddie!”_

Quintus coolly surveyed the group.   Cragen and Rosë were badly battered; Rowan didn’t look much better.  He cursed under his breath at another failed attack.  A concerted counter-attack, especially with magical support, might overwhelm them.  _“Retreat!”_ He snarled through clenched teeth.

The party pulled back through the forced door and into the sewer tunnels.  Rowan squeezed into the lead and quickly led them through the maze to an easily defensible spot past a pit trap they had discovered earlier.  They healed as best they could and waited for the inevitable counter attack…an attack, which, thankfully, did not materialize.

They rested and argued.  Rosë wanted to return to the hideout and force the issue while Cragen counseled caution.  Quintus did not want to abandon Drusilla to whatever fate faced her, but they were tired, injured and low on supplies.  Rowan and Sextus were torn between revenge and self-preservation.  After much grumbling and many recriminations, they decided to seek a way out of the sewers to rest and refit.

_(DM’s Note: They were not too pleased to find their old nemesis - the pit fighter – leading the defense.  Cries of “foul” echoed across the *Table of Elemental Evil* until they realized they had not ensured his demise several session before.  Whether he had played dead or been healed from the brink by an ally remains unknown.  Delicious!)_

They retraced their steps through several parts of the sewers tunnels where they had noted varying water levels at different times.  Correctly deducing that the water level raised and lowered with the tides, providing a natural “cleaning” mechanism for the sewer tunnels, they waited until low tide and moved off through the tunnels with due haste.

After several wrong turns, many curses and a face full or two of stinking muck, they found their way into a low-ceilinged sea cave blocked by a badly rusted and algae-covered iron grate.  The strength of Cragen and Rosë made short work of the pitted metal and the party finally emerged from the depths onto a rocky shore and into the muggy night air.  It took Rowan a few moments to get his bearings and he quietly informed the others that they were on a rocky outcropping below the ruined Bishop’s Palace.

Filthy, exhausted and dispirited…the quintet slowly and painfully ascended into the Cathedral grounds.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 19 (Part Two) - So You Want to be a Living Legend?*


----------



## Rel

WAHOO!!! 

Ok, I'll admit that part of that was because of the update and part was because I beat Darklone and Lela to the punch.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Tortoise

Something Old One left out was Rowan acting as forwad observer for one of Quintus' sleep spells against some of the enemy crossbowmen.
"Quintus, Naptime, 30 feet straight ahead!"


----------



## Broccli_Head

At long last....


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> WAHOO!!!
> 
> Ok, I'll admit that part of that was because of the update and part was because I beat Darklone and Lela to the punch.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



 Yeah, yeah, yeah.  I got beat by three people.  It's not my fault though.  We've lost the keys to one of our cars and I've been stuck home for four hours more than I should have.  Combine that with one computer here with internet access and the fact that I have to slip in when I can to use it (it's not mine) and we have this sad sad situation.

Oh, and for my traditional (and heartfelt):

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll even throw in a 

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for good measure.

Thank you Old One.  I was surprised at how quickly I got back into it.  Story elements have been poping up and down in my head as I went threw the update and while they often had little to do with what was going on, it did help me remember who these people are.  Rowen and his sword, Rose and his child, Quintus the bird boy extraordinare, and Sextus' penchent for using (and missing with) that Crossbow.

Finally, I can't wait to see what happened to Drusilla.  After all, the sooner she's found the better chance she'll be alive.  And the more likely she'll _want_ to stay that way.


----------



## Caliber

Update! Ohhhh yeah ... 

Thats brisk baby.   

(My girlfriend says Yipppeee! but is too lazy to actually get on her computer and post. The foul demon PS2 has possessed her.  )


----------



## Darklone

Yay... I'll gladly be sick again if that brings another update 

Nice to have the group and their funny tactics back again... How often did they have to retreat now against these Shadowblades ?


----------



## Old One

*Session 19 (Part Two)*

*So You Want To Be a Living Legend?*

Quintus paused at the top of the bluff next to the sprawling ruins of the Bishop’s Palace.  _“What are we going to do about him?”_ He sighed as he jabbed a finger at Cragen.  

_“Too tall for a halfling, too short for a human and twice the girth of the rest of us…he will stick out like a pink pony on market day.”_

All eyes turned to the stocky dwarf.  It took Cragen a moment to digest the conversation and he responded by pulling his cloak hood low over his face and wrapping the garment tightly about him.  _“Garn,”_ he growled, jerking a thumb at Rosë.  _“Jus’ lemme stay in back, behind the biggun ‘ere.”_

Too tired to come up with a better plan, the sorcerer shrugged and continued on.  As they approached the 2nd Rectory, their temporary quarters on the Cathedral grounds, they heard a tremulous voice, _“W-w-w-ho goes there?”_

They looked up to see the young Acolyte, Viato, standing astride the footpath with a hooded lantern.  _“Osirian bless me!”_ The lad exclaimed.  _“You have returned.”_

_“Ahh…young Viato,”_ Quintus replied.  _“We are tired, hungry and dirty.  Would you be so kind as to fire the Caldarium and see to some victuals for us?”_

The lad nodded and started to turn away, then raised the lantern higher to illuminate the group.  His quick eyes darted from face to face and lingered on Cragen’s hooded visage.  _“Master Quintus, where is Brother Lew?”_

Sextus replied with a grave face and long sigh, _“Alas, Brother Lew is lost…”_

The younger Scipio yelped a bit and jumped involuntarily as his brother elbowed him in the ribs.  _“What Sextus meant to say is that Brother Lew is not with us at this time.  He is…uh…on…uh…a secret mission critical to the Light.”_

The sorcerer’s silver tongue failed him and he stumbled over the fabrication.  Quintus glared daggers at Sextus before turning back to Viato.  The young acolyte had a stunned look on his face.  _“Brother Lew? Gone?”_

Quintus smiled his most sincere smile and cast his arm about the youth’s shoulder.  He felt Viato trembling a bit and softly reassured the lad that Brother Lew was in good hands and that the bath fire wouldn’t start itself.  Viato nodded slightly and cast another long glance at Cragen’s squat form.  Something he saw under the hood caused his eyes to widen momentarily.  Quintus quickly turned the acolyte away from the rest of the group and whispered something into his ear.

The youth bobbed his head once and raced away.  The party continued to the Rectory and divested themselves of most of their gear.  Viato returned a short time later with a plate of cold beef, some even colder fish chowder, bread and watery wine.  He mumbled a brief apology about the meanness of the meal, and then withdrew to stoke the warming fire for the bath.  They took care to keep Cragen in the shadows, even guarding the door to the bath while the dwarf washed the worst of the grime away.

Quintus motioned them all closer and spoke in hushed tones, _“Eat, drink and bath quickly.  Viato will be off to the Abbott the first chance he gets and I am not sure we need to be here when the prelate gets curious.  I have already sent a note to Valyria and Captain Rook via Severus, asking for shelter.  Rowan, see to the mounts and exit through the postern gate.  If anyone asks, you are taking them out to stretch their legs.  The rest of you, clean up quickly, gather your gear and let’s be off as soon as we may.  We will exit through the concealed postern gate and meet Rowan in the warehouse district.”_

_“But we just got here,”_ groused Rosë.  _“I need a keg of hard ale, a soft bed and a softer woman!”_

Rowan looked at Quintus, eyebrow raised, but Sextus started to nod slowly.  _“The Berylian Edicts…”_

Quintus grunted in affirmation and looked at Cragen. _ “He is the first dwarf to walk openly in the lands in over 150 winters.  I don’t know which side of this ecclesiastical argument the Abbott is on, but I don’t want to stick around and find out!”_

_(DM's Note: The Berylian Edicts were fomented in the Jewel City of Beryl about 10 winters ago.  They essentially deny the divinity of other aspects of Osirian (ie, Moradin and other aspects venerated by the Elder Races) and make anethma their worship.  There is signficant concern that the Edicts will cause a Schism in the Church of Light.)_

The others nodded in agreement, except for Rosë.  The barbarian didn’t particularly care about ecclesiastical arguments…he was still thinking about beer.

A near silent flutter of wings announced Severus’s arrival.  Quintus plucked a scrap of parchment from the bird’s claws, scanned it and then burned it.  _“That’s it then…they are expecting us…so let’s not keep them waiting!”_

Within ten turns of the minute glass, the party vacated the Cathedral grounds.  Quintus sent Severus aloft to watch their back trail while Rowan quickly removed the horses from the stables.  The sorcerer led the main group through the hidden postern gate on the north wall of the Cathedral enclosure and head for the docks.  Sextus, the last to depart, paused and looked back at the soaring edifice.  _‘I wonder if we are doing the right thing,’_ he thought forlornly.

Another ten turns of the minute glass later, they were safely ensconced in a cellar under a “Red” faction warehouse.  Lady Andrimia, Captain Rook and Valyria soon joined them.  Introductions were made, tales were told and a keg of ale was broached.

_“So,”_ Quintus sighed wearily, looking around the room at the gathered faces, _“what in all the hells do we do now?”_

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 20 (Part One) – Is The Third Time a Charm?*


----------



## Old One

*Thanks Rel!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> WAHOO!!!
> 
> Ok, I'll admit that part of that was because of the update and part was because I beat Darklone and Lela to the punch.
> 
> Looking forward to more!





Beating them to the punch definitely requires quick fingers  !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Give my old brain a break...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Something Old One left out was Rowan acting as forwad observer for one of Quintus' sleep spells against some of the enemy crossbowmen.
> "Quintus, Naptime, 30 feet straight ahead!"




Hey Smarty Pants...

This session was a year ago and I am doing it all from memory !  Actually, now that Tortoise brings that up...I do seem to recall that !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, Broc...*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> At long last....




After only a year of teasing !

It is good to be back!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Thank you Old One.  I was surprised at how quickly I got back into it.  Story elements have been poping up and down in my head as I went threw the update and while they often had little to do with what was going on, it did help me remember who these people are.  Rowen and his sword, Rose and his child, Quintus the bird boy extraordinare, and Sextus' penchent for using (and missing with) that Crossbow.
> 
> Finally, I can't wait to see what happened to Drusilla.  After all, the sooner she's found the better chance she'll be alive.  And the more likely she'll _want_ to stay that way.




Lela,

Glad you remembered a thing or two!  I must admit this is the most ambitious campaign - from a story element standpoint - that I have ever tried.  Hopefully, I will be able to keep all of the balls up in the air.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> Update! Ohhhh yeah ...
> 
> Thats brisk baby.
> 
> (My girlfriend says Yipppeee! but is too lazy to actually get on her computer and post. The foul demon PS2 has possessed her.  )




Caliber (note...I didn't say Caliban!),

Thanks for stopping by...

~ Old One

PS - Can't you give your girlfriend something _else_ to play with? !


----------



## Old One

*'Bout Time!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Yay... I'll gladly be sick again if that brings another update
> 
> Nice to have the group and their funny tactics back again... How often did they have to retreat now against these Shadowblades ?




Darklone,

I figured you were either drunk or dead since you hadn't made an appearence yet !

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Darklone,
> 
> I figured you were either drunk or dead since you hadn't made an appearence yet !
> 
> ~ Old One




Or both...


----------



## Broccli_Head

Rel said:
			
		

> Or both...




I guess I'm a little lost. Like, I don't remember what happened to Lew? Is it possible to give a character summary?


----------



## Old One

*Try This...*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> I guess I'm a little lost. Like, I don't remember what happened to Lew? Is it possible to give a character summary?




Broc -

Lew was possessed by the spirit of the trapped dwarven high priest of the underground temple to Moradin (details HERE).

Essentially, the party traded Lew's body for Sextus's life (although they didn't understand the gravity of the bargain).  IRL, Lew's player, Kris, left for greener pastures.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> Glad you remembered a thing or two!  I must admit this is the most ambitious campaign - from a story element standpoint - that I have ever tried.  Hopefully, I will be able to keep all of the balls up in the air.
> 
> ~ Old One



 You, who've tried everything from Demon Invasions to Plane Hopping, are saying this is the most ambitious campaign you've ever tried?  

Really, I understand.  I'm just nearing the end of my first major campaign and I'm trying to fit everything I want to happen in at the right time.  From fitting in with the right levels to remembering what should be where and who should do what, I'm thinking about the game half the time.  It's complicated but everything is falling into place and I think it just might work.  Considering the experience you have, I have every confidence in you.


----------



## willpax

Good to have the story again, Old One. I hope this is a sign that life is settling into something that you will now begin calling normal.


----------



## Caliber

EN World seems to be having problems ... I'm getting my email notifications that replies have been posted only AFTER there have been 5 or 6 posts ... Anyone else having the problem?

Everything is looking good Old One. I can defintely understand the hardest campaign bit.

And let me tell you. My girlfriend nearly jumps on top of me every time I scroll past the picture of the Young One. 'Tis a dangerous visage indeed.


----------



## Lela

Caliber said:
			
		

> And let me tell you. My girlfriend nearly jumps on top of me every time I scroll past the picture of the Young One. 'Tis a dangerous visage indeed.




Can anyone figure out if he's asking for the picture to be taken down or begging for another one to be put up? 

Sounds to me like there needs to be one on every page.


----------



## Darklone

The mouth says one thing but ... 

Flesh is weak *and* willing? 

Well... I guess being drunk and dead won't keep me from posting. Did you guys know that drinking a few handwarm beers and going to bed afterwards (better get into bed before you start drinking) cures the flu within one night ?

Sooo glad to see the Glynden boys back in the brawl. Don't wanna have to wait much longer for Drusillas rescue (?)!


----------



## Old One

*Congrats on your 1st Major...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> You, who've tried everything from Demon Invasions to Plane Hopping, are saying this is the most ambitious campaign you've ever tried?
> 
> Really, I understand.  I'm just nearing the end of my first major campaign and I'm trying to fit everything I want to happen in at the right time.  From fitting in with the right levels to remembering what should be where and who should do what, I'm thinking about the game half the time.  It's complicated but everything is falling into place and I think it just might work.  Considering the experience you have, I have every confidence in you.




Lela,

Ahh...the end of your first big campaign...such a "heady" time !  Hope all goes well for you on that.  It will be interesting to see what ends up happening with the Heroes from Glynden.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*I don't know about "Normal"...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> Good to have the story again, Old One. I hope this is a sign that life is settling into something that you will now begin calling normal.




Willpax,

Thanks for stopping by!  I don't know if life is quite returning to normal...I am just making a concerted effort to get the SH caught up.  In addition to my own business, I am know working full-time for a non-profit in Alexandria, VA...I love the job, but I have ~ 3 hour round trip commute each day that sucks the proverbial big one !

We are looking at relocating, which means more upheaval - new house, new job for the wife, new daycare - blech!  Fortunately, all of the players have committed to continuing the campaign (it would actually be a shorter drive for 3 of them), so that works for me...

~ Old One


----------



## Caliber

Lela said:
			
		

> Can anyone figure out if he's asking for the picture to be taken down or begging for another one to be put up?




Honestly, I don't know myself.   

So ... uh ... when's the next update? (Just kidding! Take your time ... well ... don't take TOO much time   )


----------



## Darklone

Relocating closer to the other players... sounds good. Ah, it's because of work? Hehehe.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Relocating closer to the other players... sounds good. Ah, it's because of work? Hehehe.




He just doesn't realize how much D&D rules his life.


----------



## Darklone

Hah, up yee go!


----------



## Old One

*Diligently Working on Update...*

Greetings All,

Had a senior moment with regards to some events of the last session, so I needed to poll the players to get the action down correctly.  If all goes well, I should have the next update posted soon.

~ Old One

PS - I *wish* D&D ruled my life...it would be much simpler then !


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Greetings All,
> 
> Had a senior moment with regards to some events of the last session, so I needed to poll the players to get the action down correctly. If all goes well, I should have the next update posted soon.
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> PS - I *wish* D&D ruled my life...it would be much simpler then !



Be careful how you word that _Wish_.  If you're taking orders from a PHB wearing a Burger King crown you may regret making it.


----------



## Darklone

Yeah. Considering how many rules ambiguities the PHB contains...


----------



## Old One

*Session 20 (Part One)*

*Is the Third Time a Charm?*

Quintus was bone tired…

He tried to get his mind around the flood of information that flowed in through various “Red” faction spies and lookouts in the three days since the party had escaped the Oar sewers.  The “Greens” were after them; the Merchant’s Council still had a 10,000 denarii price on their collective heads and the _Shadowblades_ were itching for revenge.  The raids on the underground’s hideouts had produced plenty of casualties, but no information linking Maythrax to Antionine Sestius and Drusilla remained lost.  

To make matters worse, quiet word was circulating that Abbott Patroclian was _very_ interested in speaking to a certain living relic – Cragen – and was offering a handsome sum for that “privilege”.  Finally, and completely unexpectedly, an imperial delegation had arrived from distant Emor in a sleek man-o-war.  The huge quinqereme, anchored in the middle of the harbor, dwarfed the fishing vessels and coasters that usually berthed in Oar.  The Emorian legate had caused quite a stir when he arrived unannounced and marched to the Merchant’s Palace with half-a-cohort of spit-and-polish legionnaires.

All of the angles, plots and subplots made the elder Scipio’s head hurt.  _Severus_ noted his master’s discomfiture, ruffled his feathers and paced about the table were Quintus sat.  The sorcerer found his empathic link with the osprey growing more and more comfortable with each passing day.  He routinely sent the bird on morning and evening scouting missions to survey the city and was getting used to the occasional distraction caused by _Severus_ swooping down to snatch a fish from the harbor.

He leaned back and rubbed his temples.  ‘At least we are getting a brief respite to train and refit,’ he thought.  ‘_Osirian_ knows we need one.  All I want to do is find Drusilla and quit this cursed city.  Rowan and Rosë agree with me, though Sextus would like to stay longer.  I am still trying to figure out what in all the hells happened to Brother Lew and how to treat our new-found comrade…’

_(DM’s Note: I use a house rule for leveling.  Immediately upon attaining a new level, a PC gets new hit points, saves and BAB.  They may put skill points into skill they already know, cast additional spells from levels they can already cast and improve class features they already possess (like barbarian rage or rogue sneak attack).  They must train if they are adding a new class, adding a new feat, adding a new skill, adding a new spell level or adding a new class skill.  Training takes a couple of days and some monetary expenditure.  This system leads to PCs that are running around at level “x.5”, since they don’t have all the benefits of the new level, until they have a chance to take a bit of “down time”.)_

He was startled from his reverie as Valyria, Captain Rook’s mage, hurried in.  The Caeldyn’s impish features were crinkled in a merry grin.  “I have found her!”

A hasty conference was called with the principal “Reds” to discuss Valyria’s news.  Through the skillful use of scrying magic, Valyria had been able to discern Drusilla’s presence within the very hideout the party had recently retreated from.  “She still lives, although I do not know what manner of ills she has suffered at the hands of the cursed _Shadowblades_”, the mage explained.  “If you can get me close enough, I have magic that will permit us to enter their hideout through the walls, instead of attempting to assault the gate.”

Lady Andrimia nodded towards Captain Rook and spoke; “We are summoned to a reception at the Merchant’s Palace in honor of the Emorian Legate two nights hence.  As a council member, Antoinine Sestius will also be there, so that might prove to be an opportune time for another attempt.  We cannot lend to much aid, since most of our forces must protect our warehouses and ships from possible “Green” faction reprisal, but perhaps Valyria and a small contingent could accompany you.”

Quick agreement was reached that the party, Valyria and four crewman would row a dory into the sea cave at low tide the eve of the Legate’s reception, use magic to bypass the outer defenses, secure Drusilla’s release, make a quick search for materials incriminating Antionine Sestius, then retreat.  Preparations were made and new skills and tactics were honed.  

Cragen become more and more comfortable with _Tradespeak_, but still broke into archaic Old Emorian when excited.  He and Rosë quickly drained the meager supply of ale in their safe house turned their attentions to a recently discovered cask of brandy.  Rowan closeted himself with Valyria, comparing his memory of the tunnels with her scrying efforts to determine a point of penetration.  Quintus and Sextus traded some items to Valyria in exchange of several scrolls of useful magic.

Captain Rook and Lady Andrimia stopped by in their finery to wish them luck before departing for the banquet.  A short time later, a low dory with muffled oars slid from the quay near the “Red” hideout and made for the headland below the ruined Bishop’s Palace.  Half a turn of the hourglass later, the boats keel scrapped sand and rock inside the sea cave.  Quintus set Severus to watch the cave entrance and warn them of any approaching danger and then Rowan led the party back into the sewers.  Valyria made a brief pun about the stench and then conserved her breath against the foulness.

Less than an hour later, they huddled at the spot Valyria and Rowan determined to be the close enough for Valyria’s magic to work.  Final preparations were made and the mage carefully unfurled a brittle looking parchment before intoning arcane words of power.  Bluish light flared briefly and a thick beam bored into the wall.  The solid rock shimmered, turning translucent before become completely transparent.  The light faded away, revealing a circular tunnel through the stone into a dim room beyond.

The party rushed into the breach.  A trio of groggy _Shadowblades_ rose from stools around a rickety table, upsetting a half-empty bottle of wine.  Rowan, in the lead as usual, notched an arrow and launched it at the surprised guards in one fluid motion…

*…To Be Continued*

*Next: Session 20 (Part Two) – Is That All You Got?*


----------



## Old One

*Quintus's Journal*

Greetings All!

When possible, I try to post write-ups from the players from their PC's perspective.  This entry should actually be placed BEFORE the most recent update, but I am too lazy to go back and fix it ! 

Here is the latest from our resident scheming sorcerer,:

*Quintus's Journal*

_Sitting restlessly in a dark corridor with the damp soaking into my clothes is the time I envy my companions; Rosë’s nonchalance…Rowan’s determination…Sextus’s happy-go-lucky nature. I can hear their breathing slowing into slumber. I, however, am agitated and my mind races down a thousand trails of concern, doubt, and grief.

Where is Drusilla? Amateurishly allowing our enemy to scatter us in his lair was bad enough.  Leaving a wounded companion, the very person who sisters’ murder is arguably on our hands, to be taken prisoner was criminal.  We must get her back or fall in the effort.  Of course, while we pursue this distraction our true enemy up north works her evil unimpeded. 

Events in the dwarven temple elude my comprehension. Who is Volakir? What is the meaning of the mysterious tapestry tower whose soundings protected the ensorcelled dwarves while simultaneously maddening their guardian? Can we trust our new companion? What happened to Lew?  

Volakir’s divine power is unquestionably strong.  But is he just a priest? Part of me thinks there is more to his story.  He called the dwarves his children.  A common label from the clergy, but considered along with his magic it strikes me as possible that we may have met Moradin’s avatar.  I may also be wrong. Moradin is said to be both good and lawful, but the way Volakir stole Lew from us seems both evil and chaotic.

Rosë and Rowan each insist that Sextus’s return carried a price.  Apparently, Lew was the fee.  Lew was the type to agree to such a bargain.  But was he given a choice? As I understand the chain of events, Sextus was not yet dead when Volakir took possession of Lew.

Cragen can shed no light on the situation.  His efforts so far have been sincere.  I could even say outstanding if his tale of sleeping hundreds of years is true.  The confusion must be immense.  My comrades seemed alarmed at my near hostile response to the dwarf.  I am equally amazed at their passive acceptance of his tale.  Since we entered the Shadowblade hideout we have met only treachery, most recently in the form of the deceitful guardian and Lew’s apparent abduction.  

Why then should we trust Cragen?  A large part of me feels he is trustworthy.  In many ways he reminds me of Dur the dwarf-blooded, a solid friend and member of my old mining team.  In truth I almost laughed when Cragen insisted I stop calling him dwarf.  I remember those very words passing Dur’s lips one time in Braitewaite’s mine.  Dur, however, punctuated his comment by cheerfully knocking me cold.

So. Do we now mourn Gandlewyn Fritinius?  My relationship with him is tense at best.  I am certain he thinks me dishonest.  I have explained to him the difference between outright lying, something I rarely do, and finessing the truth so others draw the desired conclusions. He always answers my explanations with a dubious look. For my part, I feel his idealism exceeds pragmatic boundaries. His commitment to always doing pure good will eventually box him into a corner.  

In my world good comes with shades of gray attached. The divide between good and evil is much clearer in Lew’s world. I’d like to believe I live in the real world, but I would much prefer to exist in Lew’s.

Next to me, I can feel my brother’s warm - thank Moradin it is warm - body.  Drifting through my mind is an image of him pitting his talents against the female Saar just prior to our arrival in Oar.  His proud eyes glowing as he saw my amazement at the extent of his gifts.  I lost a lot of coin on that contest, but gained a wealth of respect for my brother.  

Shaking him, I hear the grunt he makes when pulled from a restful slumber.

“By the way, Sextus,” I whisper, “Don’t tell mother you died, it would kill her.” 
The grunt turns to a groan. 

Smiling, I try again to sleep.  It is coming on, but Abigail waits for me on the other side.  Again tonight she will torment me with her mysterious disappearance.  We must get back to Glynden!_

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> (DM’s Note: I use a house rule for leveling. Immediately upon attaining a new level, a PC gets new hit points, saves and BAB. They may put skill points into skill they already know, cast additional spells from levels they can already cast and improve class features they already possess (like barbarian rage or rogue sneak attack). They must train if they are adding a new class, adding a new feat, adding a new skill, adding a new spell level or adding a new class skill. Training takes a couple of days and some monetary expenditure. This system leads to PCs that are running around at level “x.5”, since they don’t have all the benefits of the new level, until they have a chance to take a bit of “down time”.)




Exactly how I do it.

Great updates - I'm not sure my mind can absorb this much fading glory goodness in one day! Thank you


----------



## Old One

*Great Minds Think Alike!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Exactly how I do it.
> 
> Great updates - I'm not sure my mind can absorb this much fading glory goodness in one day! Thank you




Pogre,

I knew I liked you !  I just think that makes the most sense for leveling...I tend to be a linear thinker on things like that !  Thanks for stopping by...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Yeah, one of the first things I stole here... _*Faded Glory Goodness!!!*_

Here we go again... these Shadowblades never learn how to welcome visitors


----------



## Rel

For the latest updates, I give a hearty "Woot!!"

Glad to see you posting, Old One.  I was thinking about you and yours during the hurricane.  Hope you came through it ok.


----------



## Old One

*They are just a bunch of drunks!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Yeah, one of the first things I stole here... _*Faded Glory Goodness!!!*_
> 
> Here we go again... these Shadowblades never learn how to welcome visitors




DL -

I feel a bit sorry for the poor _Shadowblade_ mooks and soon, you will too!  Just wait to see what happens to them in the next update !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*No problems here...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> For the latest updates, I give a hearty "Woot!!"
> 
> Glad to see you posting, Old One.  I was thinking about you and yours during the hurricane.  Hope you came through it ok.




Rel,

Thanks for thinking of us.  How did you make out in Raleigh?  We had a very brief (1-2 minute) power outage and a teensy bit of water leakage into the basement.  That was about it...had some neighbors with trees down, but our immediate area was spared the worst.

Me and the Mrs. were actually out in Las Vegas for a friend's suprise 40th birthday party...it was fun and we broke even gambling!

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head

Can't wait for the vengeance to fall upon the _Shadowblades_ !

Also really enjoyed Q.'s journal. I'd forgotten about Abigail.


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us.  How did you make out in Raleigh?  We had a very brief (1-2 minute) power outage and a teensy bit of water leakage into the basement.  That was about it...had some neighbors with trees down, but our immediate area was spared the worst.
> 
> Me and the Mrs. were actually out in Las Vegas for a friend's suprise 40th birthday party...it was fun and we broke even gambling!
> 
> ~ Old One




"I can't complain but sometimes I still do."

We're fine.  Wife and daughter are safe and that's all that really matters.  In terms of annoyance, I have a bit of a tree on my house as of right now.  12 inch diameter pine to be exact.  We lucked out though.  It took a smaller oak tree out on the way down, which slowed it enough that it didn't punch a hole in my roof.  It damaged the roof of my shed and tore up a few shingles.  It also missed the kitchen skylight by about 2 feet so we got lucky there too.

It's going to be tricky getting it down from there the way it is hovering over my deck.  The guy from the insurance company is due out tomorrow so I've left it where it lay.  I'll probably chainsaw it up on Saturday with a little help from Speaks With Stone.

Hope you had a blast in Vegas.  I too walked away from there even, but just barely.


----------



## Darklone

Careful with fallen trees... Even cracked they may retain a horrible strong tension... Got nearly knocked out once when I was younger by a tree when my brother tried to move it a little bit and it suddenly snapped up... 

Glad to hear everyone is fine. 

Old One: You did have to start with another cliffhanger, eh ?


----------



## WSmith

Old One, I just wanted to say, even though belated, congrats on the little tyke. He looks wonderful.  I am glad to see the story is still going. All is well here. I rarely check EN World anymore, but I will keep up with Faded Glory.


----------



## Old One

*Glad to Hear You are OK...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> "I can't complain but sometimes I still do."
> 
> We're fine.  Wife and daughter are safe and that's all that really matters.  In terms of annoyance, I have a bit of a tree on my house as of right now.  12 inch diameter pine to be exact.  We lucked out though.  It took a smaller oak tree out on the way down, which slowed it enough that it didn't punch a hole in my roof.  It damaged the roof of my shed and tore up a few shingles.  It also missed the kitchen skylight by about 2 feet so we got lucky there too.
> 
> It's going to be tricky getting it down from there the way it is hovering over my deck.  The guy from the insurance company is due out tomorrow so I've left it where it lay.  I'll probably chainsaw it up on Saturday with a little help from Speaks With Stone.
> 
> Hope you had a blast in Vegas.  I too walked away from there even, but just barely.




Rel,

Glad to hear all is well.  I just talked to a friend of mine from Richmond and they still don't have power...not expected until Sunday night !  Make sure you wear your eyeguards...safety first !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Why would I do anything else?*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Old One: You did have to start with another cliffhanger, eh ?




Darklone,

You should know better than to ask...cliffhangers are what I live for !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> Old One, I just wanted to say, even though belated, congrats on the little tyke. He looks wonderful.  I am glad to see the story is still going. All is well here. I rarely check EN World anymore, but I will keep up with Faded Glory.




WSmith,

What's up?  How is S. Jersey treating you?  Did you make it to ShoreCon?  Is that 1st Edition website yours?  Pretty snazzy!

Thanks for checking in and maybe we can grab an ale some day in my numerous East Coast travel!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> You should know better than to ask...cliffhangers are what I live for !



You know, I tried it with my group, but they got problems at work cause they couldn't think about anything else...


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> You know, I tried it with my group, but they got problems at work cause they couldn't think about anything else...




At least they will stay focused on the campaign !

The next update should be posted tomorrow (Mon in U.S.)...stay tuned for some amazing (and foolhardy) heroics by Quintus the Sorcerer and more _pits_...

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Well, that's not good.

 And since when have the Skipo brothers ever done anything foolhardy or heroic?


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, that's not good.
> 
> And since when have the Skipo brothers ever done anything foolhardy or heroic?



Foolhardy: No problem, heroic though... 

Just joking. 

It's monday, where's my dose of FG ? Darn time zones.


----------



## Old One

*Session 20 (Part Two)*

*Is That All You Got?*

Rowan’s arrow took one guard neatly through the eye; he fell with a slight gurgle.  Of the two remaining, one stopped with his gladius halfway from the sheath and slowly raised his hands in surrender.  The other emitted a short, almost feminine scream and dashed from the room.  Rosë bounded after him, axe raised, and a much louder, but much shorter scream soon echoed off the walls.  Cragen grasped the last guard by the front of his tunic and slammed him into the wall.  Bones crunched and the man slumped to the floor.  Sextus shot the dwarf a withering look and mumbled, “Bloodthirsty dwarf, the man was surrendering.”

The room seemed to be the guard chamber for a prison pit.  A quick search showed recent inhabitation of the pit, but no sign of any prisoners.  Quintus look at Valyria, “She’s not here.”

Rook’s mage nodded and replied, “We will hold the breach.  I will send you a magical missive if we run into trouble…search quickly!”

The party issued from the dead-end room.  Cragen lingered for a few moments, calling on a minor miracle to stabilize the _Shadowblade_ he had bashed earlier.  They quickly moved from chamber to chamber, making short work of the feeble resistance they encountered.  Several opponents lived long enough to shout the alarm, but no concerted defense was mounted.  Rowan exchanged worried looks with Quintus…this was _too_ easy!

They penetrated further, past spartan living chambers, privies and practice rooms.  They swept aside half-a-dozen guards, but fully expected scores.  They entered a dining chamber and noted the flutter of a charcoal-colored cloak disappearing through a door across the room.  Caution and sharp eyes paid off as Rowan detected a well-oiled pit trap just beyond the door.  _‘Damn pits!’_

The ranger wedged the swinging door open with a dagger while Rosë bridged the opening with a bench.  Sharpened metal stakes glinted evilly six or seven paces below.  Several _Shadowblades_ started sniping at the party from two partially opened doors across the room and Rowan moved across to engage with his bow.  Sextus started singing to inspire his companions; Quintus held a spell to launch at any likely targets and Cragen acted as a rearguard.

As Rowan notched an arrow, one of the doors opened all the way, disgorging familiar, and hated form.  The pit-fighter charged across the room, lowered his broad shoulders and smashed his body into the ranger’s midsection.  Rowan staggered back, felt air under his feet and dropped into the pit.  He managed to grasp the edge of the pit and prevent himself from dropping onto the spikes.

_(DM’s Note: Hooray for bull rush!  Rowan had a bow out, so was not entitled to an AoO.  The bull rush pushed him into the pit, but he made his reflex save and strength check to grab and hang onto the edge of the pit.)_

Rosë howled with rage, swung his axe over his head and charged across the makeshift bridge.  The pit-fighter brought his _ranseur_ up and ripped the tines through the Brigante’s flank.  The impact caused the barbarian to lose his balance and tumble into the pit as well.  Amazingly, he also managed to grab the lip of the pit and hang on for dear life.  The makeshift bridge, dislodged by the violence, tumbled into the pit with a clatter.  Quintus pumped several _Magic Missiles_ into their formidable foe, but Sextus missed badly with a bolt.  Cragen gauged his chances of clearing the pit with a jump and shook his head, rapping his hammer on his shield in frustration.

Rowan and Rosë hung from the edge of the pit, side-by-side, while the pit-fighter loomed above them, grinning beneath his plumed Berylian helm.  He raised his weapon and prepared to skewer the pair.  Rosë made a desperate grab for the ranger’s sheathed gladius and cried out in pain as the _ranseur_ denied him both the sword and his grip.  The barbarian fell.  Fortunately, the bench prevented many of the spins from reaching Rosë’s flesh, but several pierced him.

Rowan struggled to pull himself up, but a painful jab and a hobnailed boot sole confounded him.  Somehow, he managed to maintain his grip and avoided joining Rosë at the bottom of the increasingly crowded pit.  _Shadowblade_ thugs, emboldened by the pit-fighter’s success, moved to support him.  One dropped as Sextus threaded a crossbow bolt through the doorway.  Cragen hefted another bench and began dragging it towards the pit.

Quintus stood stock-still…visions of failure and humiliation flashed through his head, only to be pushed out by a desperate plan.  The sorcerer’s fingers wiggled and a rope appeared, suspended in mid-air, above the pit.  He took a running start, leapt, grabbed the rope, swung across the pit, released the rope and latched onto the surprised pit-fighter like a hungry tick on a fat hound!

_(DM’s Note: The sequence of rolls by our sorcerer to accomplish this feat was truly astounding.  He made the DEX check needed to grab the rope, I gave him a 1-in-6 chance to avoid the AoO provoked by his action (he made it), then he rolled natural “20” on two consecutive grapple checks.  Needless to say, he was immediately awarded a “hero point”!)_

The pit-fighter staggered back and dropped his weapon as he tried to tear Quintus off of him.  The stubborn sorcerer hung on, refusing to be dislodged and trying to stick his thumb in his opponent’s eye.  Meanwhile, Rowan took advantage of the respite to crawl out of the pit and draw his blade, just in time to meet the rush of a trio of thugs moving up to support their leader.  Cragen got a new bench-bridge in place while Rosë carefully propped the bench in the pit at an angle to attempt an escape from the hole.

The pit-fighter stopped trying to unseat Quintus in favor of beating the sorcerer into submission.  Several punishing blows from the man’s leather and metal wrapped hands soon had the elder Scipio reeling.  Rowan quickly dropped a _Shadowblade_ and engaged another.  Cragen carefully moved across the makeshift bridge to support the ranger and Rosë, bleeding and battered, finally extricated himself from the pit.

The enemy leader finally broke free from Quintus by main strength.  The sorcerer, barely standing, didn’t have the ability to stop him.  After a quick assessment of the situation, the pit-fighter swept up his _ranseur_, shouted “Hold them!” and disappeared through an open doorway.  The reconstituted party made quick work of the remaining _Shadowblades_ and set off in pursuit.

Blood spatters made following their quarry fairly easy, but looking for traps slowed their pace.  Several forays into _Shadowblade_ hideouts whetted their appetite for caution!

They entered a well-appointed anteroom with two exits.  The blood trail led towards one, but a high-pitched scream echoed from the other.  The smell of something burning also wafted from the second exit.  The party moved through, grim-faced and weapons at the ready.  They entered a plush living area with canopied bed, ornate writing desk, carved bureau and other finery.  A cloud of smoke issued from a covered brazier.  Their attention was drawn, however, to a pair of struggling figures on the bed.

The old mage that had taunted and bested them before lay face-up on the bed.  Underneath him, her legs locked around his waist, an arm around his throat and a long poniard at his jugular, was a dirty and disheveled, but still defiant Drusilla.  She dug the point of the blade into his flesh a bit and another high-pitched scream broke from his lips.  Wary of earlier deceits, the party advanced slowly and cautiously.

A _detect magic_ from Sextus pinpointed several weak emanations from the mage’s person, but revealed no illusion.  Rowan and Cragen moved forward to take possession of the wizard, hauling him roughly from atop the remaining Cassuvius daughter.  “Make sure he can’t cause any trouble”, Quintus growled through gritted teeth. “But keep him alive.”

After a short conference, the ranger and dwarf settled for beating him unconscious and breaking all of his fingers.  “He canna’ cast if he canna’ use ‘is fingers, laddie,” Cragen intoned cheerfully.  They finished by divesting him of anything that looked remotely valuable and binding him tightly.  Quintus moved to comfort the now-weeping girl and Sextus examined the smoldering brazier. 

“By the Light!”  The bard used the tip of his blade to pull a sheaf of burning papers from the container and quickly put the flames out.  Most were burned beyond recognition, but he could still make out some script on several.  The younger Scipio bent closer and began to read.  Rowan looked around, “Where’s Rosë?”

*************

Several chambers away, the Brigante stood with a raised torch.  He had followed the pit-fighter’s blood trail into a small library, but could find no trace of him.  The barbarian itched for revenge against the man that had bested him thrice and wanted someone, or something, to pay.  Dozens of moldering tomes, numerous scrolls and sheaves of paper lined the walls.  His lips pulled back in a sneer as he shrugged off his pack and began rummaging through it.

*************

Sextus glanced up, brows knit with worry.  “I can’t make out much of these, but it looks like instructions from Maythrax to his underlings, directing them to continue to spread rumors about Antoinine Sestius and Maythrax being one…ordering them to continue the deception to keep the Merchant’s Council and the ‘Reds” guessing.  Have we been on a wild goose chase the whole time?”

Quintus cursed under his breath and look at Drusilla again.  Thoughts raced through his head. ‘Is it truly her?  Or is this another deception?’

She looked well enough beneath the dirt and grime, although numerous bruises, old and new, were in evidence.  Rowan knelt beside her, fingers flashing, as he conversed with her in _Handspeak_.

_(DM’s Note: After her throat was cut by the gnolls, Drusilla was unable to speak.  Healing magics had not affect on her lost voice, so Rowan started teaching her *Handspeak*, a language often used by rangers and woodsman.  I should also note that the party was amazingly suspicious of EVERYTHING at this juncture…they kept waiting for an illusion to fail or for Drusilla to grow fangs and attack them!)_

Quintus banished his momentary indecision and began barking orders.

“Cragen and Sextus, find Rosë…and bring whatever you can salvage from those papers.  Rowan, you and I will toss this room and see what we can find.  We will leave in five turns of the minute glass.”

The younger Scipio and the dwarf located the barbarian just as he hurled a torch into the oil-drenched library.  Half-a-dozen empty flasks littered the stone floor at Rosë’s feet.  The bard cried out in horror as flames roared through the shelves.  The diminutive Sextus turned on the hulking Brigante.

“What in the name of all the Hells is wrong with you!  The knowledge in those books could be priceless!”

Sextus tried to push into the room to salvage something, but billowing smoke drove him back.  Choking back tears, he continued to upbraid Rosë.  The smoke thickened, pushing the trio back further as the raging fire started pulling oxygen from the air.  Coughing and wheezing, Sextus staggered back to the bedchamber.

“We have to leave _now_!  The idiot barbarian is trying to kill us by burning the place down!”

A cloud of acrid smoke began rolling into the room, adding credence to Sextus’s orders.  The party fled.

_(DM’s Note: Lighting large fires in enclosed underground spaces is very bad…they actually came pretty close to a TPK from lack of oxygen.  In addition, Sextus, Cragen and Quintus were furious with Rosë for burning down the library.  Rosë’s response?  “Books are bad!”)_

The smoke followed them through half the complex before dissipating and everyone’s eyes and lungs were burning by the time they reached Valyria’s breach.  The ship’s mage arched an eyebrow at their soot-covered appearance, Drusilla and the bound mage.

“What happened to you?”

“Don’t ask,” growled the furious Sextus as he stalked past.  

Valyria patted Drusilla gently on the cheek and narrowed her eyes at the unconscious wizard.

“Maythrax?”

Quintus grunted and nodded while Rowan led them back to the skiff.  They quickly bundled everyone in and began pulling for the mouth of the sea cave.  The sorcerer received a mental warning from _Severus_ just as they cleared the opening.

Three cutters, filled with armed men and riding low in the water, greeted them.  Valyria chattered a series of strange clicks and the head of some manner of marine creature poked it’s head from the water and chattered back.  Beams from several fog-cutter lanterns pierced the pre-dawn gloom, illuminating their small boat and a shout echoed across the water.

“Halt in the name of the Merchant’s Council and prepare to be boarded!”

Valyria looked at Quintus helplessly and slowly nodded her head.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 21 (Part One) – Heroes or Scapegoats?*


----------



## Darklone

LOL! A grappling sorcerer


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> *(DM’s Note: Lighting large fires in enclosed underground spaces is very bad…they actually came pretty close to a TPK from lack of oxygen.  In addition, Sextus, Cragen and Quintus were furious with Rosë for burning down the library.  Rosë’s response?  “Books are bad!”)*




This sounds roughly like the sort of thing that the barbarian in our last campaign would have said.  Annoying, but hilarious.

Great update!


----------



## Darklone

Wow.... let's celebrate the 10000 views


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> LOL! A grappling sorcerer




When Quintus's player told me what he was going to attempt, I looked at him like he was insane and then said "Hey...it's heroic D & D, go for it!"

His action bought enough time for the others to get back into the battle and he actually managed to survive...no mean feat!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Silly barbarians...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> This sounds roughly like the sort of thing that the barbarian in our last campaign would have said.  Annoying, but hilarious.
> 
> Great update!




I thought they were going to set Rose on fire for burning the library.  Sources of information in this campaign are few and far between and who knows what kind of intersting info they might have found in the library (well, _I_ know, but I am not saying ).

Add to that the danger of asphixiation and he was not real popular for the balance of the session !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*How Bout That...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Wow.... let's celebrate the 10000 views




Only 388,000 more to catch Pkitty !

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head

Great update! And a cliffhanger to boot!


----------



## Darklone

Next time you'll meet the Pitfighter, you're players are going to sing: "Here he comes again!"


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Cliffhangers!!!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> Darklone,
> 
> You should know better than to ask...cliffhangers are what I live for !
> 
> ~ Old One




Hahahaa, try this out:

http://www.dailor.grofafo.org/englisch/web_cliffhanger.gif

I posted this before in some other SH, but it also fits here...the pics are drawn by a friend of mine. (the other pics are cool, too!)

Cheers!

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist, recently Planeshifted to A.U.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Next time you'll meet the Pitfighter, you're players are going to sing: "Here he comes again!"



 Only if there was a back way out of that place.  Otherwise he got smoked (I'm sure there was but they can still dream.)

 Great returning villian.  It's always fun to have those guys just make themselves from a standard hurt the players but end up dying anyway bad guy.  Very Final Fantasy.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Great update! And a cliffhanger to boot!




BH -

Thanks for dropping in...life is about to get very interesting as our friends are thrust onto "center stage" in Oar's complicated political play.

Oops...did I just give something away?

!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Next time you'll meet the Pitfighter, you're players are going to sing: "Here he comes again!"




He certainly ranks high on the "people we no longer want to see breathing list"...

A bit of trickery and a strong self-preservation streak has kept him around thus far.  Will there be another meeting?  Hmmm...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Giveaway? Nope you didn't, we're still dangling from the cliff...


----------



## Old One

*Nice!*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Hahahaa, try this out:
> 
> http://www.dailor.grofafo.org/englisch/web_cliffhanger.gif
> 
> I posted this before in some other SH, but it also fits here...the pics are drawn by a friend of mine. (the other pics are cool, too!)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish Illusionist, recently Planeshifted to A.U.




Dougal,

Hah!  I think my players feel that way sometimes...

I am a pretty big stickler for ending the game on time ( 8:00 PM EST on Sundays when we play) and it always seems to be right before so climactic event or confrontation.  If I don't think we will have enough time to continue, I say the dreaded words: "This is probably a good place to stop" (accompanied by a chorus of groans).  That leads to an overabundance of cliffhanger sessions.

Back in the old days - before kids, marraige and responsibilities - I would just push on into the wee hours of the morning.  Ahhh...the good old days!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Barbaqued Pit Beef Fighter...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Only if there was a back way out of that place.  Otherwise he got smoked (I'm sure there was but they can still dream.)
> 
> Great returning villian.  It's always fun to have those guys just make themselves from a standard hurt the players but end up dying anyway bad guy.  Very Final Fantasy.




Lela,

A backdoor?  Out of a secret underground hideout?  Certainly not !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Didn't they actually enter through another backdoor ?


----------



## Old One

*Sextus speaks...*

Greetings All,

Here is the first story write-up sent in by Steve, who plays Sextus...

*Drop the linen and start the grinning, I've actually had time to do a 
write up. Please note that recent experiences have left Sextus in a 
dark mood, and the following write up indicates that. Additionally, 
all criticism is "in character" only, not an attack on any player.*


*Sextus 9-22-02*

_So it is written, so it shall be told....

By now, I'm not sure what stank worse – the sewers through which we 
had been wading for eternity, or our own unwashed bodies. I for one 
was sick of Oar, sick of the sewers, sick of the Reds and the Greens 
and the Blues and the Pinks and everyone one else in this Osirin-be-
damned stinkhole. My sole desire in this world was to rescue 
Drusilla and go, and let the Shadow take the place.

So here was our plan – accompanied by Valeria and four thugs from the 
Reds, we would use a spell to tunnel into the remaining stronghold of 
the Shadowblades. There, we would slay thousands, rescue fair 
Drusilla, beard Mathrax in his den and emerge smelling like roses 
(not like Rose does) to the cheering of the grateful crowds. None of 
us were surprised when our plans fell apart from the very beginning.

Instead of tunneling into the middle of the Shadowblade complex - 
allowing us to cut their forces in half and stack the odds in our 
favor – we emerged in a dead end room, a jail it appeared. 
Confronted by three guards, Rowan impaled one through the eye with a 
shot of his bow, causing the second to surrender and the third to 
flee for his life. His flight was short lived, as Rose chased him 
down and split him in twain.

Our next encounter with guards was similarly one sided, as we 
overwhelmed those who confronted us. I was horrified to see Cragin 
smash in the head of a guard who had surrendered. <<Player Note: 
Sextus was not there when Cragin saved the guy, so I don't know that 
that happened.>> Twice now, I had seen Cragin slay a defenseless 
foe, and combined with his later zealous desire to maim and dismember 
our captive, I was beginning to have serious doubts about our new 
found companion. Perhaps it was true, that the Dwarves had fallen 
into the sway of the Shadow. If not, wouldn't Osirin – in his aspect 
as Morandin – have saved them from extinction? I wish Lew were here 
to answer my questions.

The melee strung out down a hallway, into a mess hall, up some steps 
and over a concealed pit. Mathrax appeared briefly, and a quick 
succession of Web Spell, Counter Spell, Web Spell occurred between 
him and Valeria. Cragin again displayed his callousness – or perhaps 
practicality – by firing the Web spell while Valeria and her thugs 
were still ensnared, causing them to be briefly engulfed in flame. 
The fighter that we derisively called "Ranseur Boy" also showed up, 
and managed to push both Rowan and Rose into the concealed pit. All 
looked lost until Quintus recklessly leapt the pit and grappled 
Ranseur Boy, giving Rowan and Rose time to get out of the pit.

After that, it was all clean up, so to speak. The enemy ran – 
including Ranseur Boy – and we discovered Mathrax trapped in 
Drusilla's grasp, a dagger at his throat. While we attempted to sort 
out that mess, Rose set fire to Mathrax's library, destroying quite 
possibly the greatest treasure trove of arcane knowledge we had ever 
seen. My brother – caught up in the passion of revenge – didn't even 
blink. As the fire spread, Rose, Cragin and Quintus stood and 
heatedly debated the finer points of maiming and crippling our 
captive – whether to shatter his hands or sever them, whether or not 
to cut off his feet. My companion's thirst for dismemberment and 
torture frankly disgusts me, but I've had more than one look at the 
dark side that my brother normally keeps hidden from view. With Lew 
gone, I fear that we have lost our moral compass.

We left the Shadowblades lair without searching Mathrax's study, 
without finding his spell books, without even attempting to gather 
treasure. We fear that our captive may be an imposter, that Drusilla 
may be enspelled or an imposter also. I no longer care. I just want 
out of these damn sewers. Ahead, I smell the ocean. Perhaps we will 
finally be clean once again._

Hope you liked it!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Rowan's Journal...*

Greetings All,

Again, from the player's perspective...Rowan this time.

_Numb. Unsure what to feel, think. Something isn't right, but I don't 
know what or why. Everything seems dreamlike. 

We got into the Shadowblades' hideout easily. Too easy. According to 
the reds we should have encountered between 2 and 3 score opposition. 
We barely found any and of those only the pit fighter and the mage 
gave us any trouble. I'm not even sure the mage is really Maythrax. 
We've never had anyone confirm his appearance so we're guessing that 
the mage we've captured, the one we've been chasing, is indeed 
Maythrax.

Why wasn't Drusilla bound when we found her? How did she manage to 
get a dagger and get the drop on the mage? Admittedly she's 
resourceful, but from the horror stories the reds told us, she was 
likely to have been in dire straights when we got there, but while in 
need of a good bath like the rest of us, she appears on the surface 
to be unharmed.

Too many questions, too few answers. We came here to learn about "R", 
the cult of Ashai, my sword, and we've come away learning only how to 
bleed and feel pain. 

Things are moving fast and we need to get clear of the sewers and on 
our way out of Oar. It is time to head back to Glynden and to look 
after our own._

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

VERY neat to see things from the players' perspective.

My heart goes out to Sextus about the burning of the library.  Especially in the context of the Faded Glory setting, the loss of that many books is a tragedy.

For those who are interested, it looks as though we will be resuming my own version of Faded Glory in about two weeks.  Story Hour will follow somewhat after that.


----------



## Old One

*Session 21 (Part One)*

*Heroes or Scapegoats?*

Their dory was quickly taken in tow by one of the cutters and they could do little but sit and stew as the larger vessel maneuvered back to the quay.  The other two cutters trailed behind, tacking in unison in the light night breeze; their bow ballistae trained on the party.  Upon landing, a contingent of Merchant Council guards quickly divested them of their obvious weapons.

A young guard commander with a pockmarked face and broken tooth growled, “Yer wanted up on the hill.  Show yer respect an’ give us no trouble and all will be well.”

Looks were exchanged, but the party complied.  Many furtive glances and whispers where directed at Cragen and the dwarf self-consciously pulled his heavy cloak close about him and raised his hood.  Several guards hefted the moaning form of Maythrax and the cavalcade departed the docks and trudged along the main thoroughfare towards the Merchant’s Palace, which crowned a hill commanding the entire city.  Despite the late hour, small throngs of curious townfolk began to gather.

The seat of the Merchant’s Counsel was much less imposing on closer inspection.  Grass threatened to devour much of the pavement and rampant ivy swarmed unchecked over the edifice.  The plaster on the façade was shot through with a multitude of cracks and many of the gargoyles guarding the roof where chipped and faceless.

“Just like the rest of Oar,” groused Sextus, “old and rotten.”

They were quickly passed through the gate guard and onto the portico.  A major domo met them there and wrinkled his nose at their appearance and stench.

“Tsk…this just won’t do,” he whined in a nasally voice.

He eyed each one in turn, clucking to himself all the while.

“Sub-commander Justius, take them to the third antechamber and set up a screen for the young lady.  I will be there forthwith!”

He twirled with a flourish of his toga and disappeared into building.  The guard glowered after him, then turned on the party.

“You ‘eard the man!  This way.”

They moved down the portico, through a small door and into a room crowded with a mismatch of furniture.  Sub-commander Justius barked an order and two of the escort wrestled a gaudily painted screen from one corner and blocked off a portion of the room.  A concealed door opposite the one they entered burst open and the major domo floated in, followed by numerous servants bearing vats of steaming water and bundles of clothing.

“Quickly now…you are expected posthaste,” he wheezed, clapping his hands and snapping his fingers.  “Out of those awful garments, splash off the worst of the grime and get into these clothes.”

He glanced at Rosë’s towering form and mumbled to himself, “I should have brought more perfume.”

Most of their escort withdrew, taking the still unconscious Maythrax with them.  Within ten turns of the minute glass, the major domo was hustling them through the concealed door into a broad hallway.

“Garn, this be ridiculous…I nae wear a dress to a dinner party,” complained Cragen as his tunic’s hem brushed his ankles.  Rosë grunted in agreement.  His covering, made for a much shorter man, threatened to reveal more than his muscular thighs.

Flanked by guards, they passed through a set of ornately carved doors and into a large banquet hall.  A hush fell over the gathered finest of Oar as the party, Valyria and the four “Reds” where shooed in.  The major domo led them through the dining tables and stopped before a large table at the center of the room on a slightly raised dais.

The grating voice rose to a falsetto.  

“Master Merchants of Oar and notable guests,” he paused for dramatic effect, “the miscreants you demanded have been delivered to you for justice!”

He genuflected and smoothly slid to the side.  Quintus had been busy studying the head table while the annoying major domo droned on.  He recognized several on the Merchant’s Council and made educated guesses as to the identity of several more.  His eyes lingered for a moment on the broad-shouldered, steel haired man near the center of the table.  His silver toga, emblazoned with a black, double-headed eagle, pronounced him as the Emorian ambassador.  The man met his gaze with an unblinking stare that communicated power and interest.  The ghost of an amused smirk flitted across the man’s lips and was gone.

A hunched figure next to the Emorian legate was busy studying the remains of his dinner.  He pushed up from the table with withered hands and stood unsteadily.  He looked up and regarded the party through watery eyes.  A collective gasp rippled through the party.  The man’s face was identical to the mage they had recently captured.  A thousand thoughts raced through the sorcerer’s mind in the space of a single grain, only to be displaced by one word.

‘Sh*t!’

Antoinine Sestius, his voice dripping with malice, intoned, “Whatever do we have here…”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 21 (Part Two) - Hangman’s Noose?*


----------



## Old One

*Great News!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> VERY neat to see things from the players' perspective.
> 
> My heart goes out to Sextus about the burning of the library.  Especially in the context of the Faded Glory setting, the loss of that many books is a tragedy.
> 
> For those who are interested, it looks as though we will be resuming my own version of Faded Glory in about two weeks.  Story Hour will follow somewhat after that.




Rel,

Glad to hear your are starting back up again.  How are things going on the post-Isabel homefront?  I the "One-Shots" thread and immediately thought of your crew and Ted in particular...definitely one of the most enjoyable one-shots I have ever played in.  Are you going to be expanding your group or staying small?

Back to the comments at hand...

The repository (about 3 dozen tomes and scrolls) might have held much knowledge...or it could have just been a bunch of torture-guides !  Too bad they will never find out !

Thanks for stopping by,

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Glad to hear your are starting back up again.  How are things going on the post-Isabel homefront?  I the "One-Shots" thread and immediately thought of your crew and Ted in particular...definitely one of the most enjoyable one-shots I have ever played in.  Are you going to be expanding your group or staying small?
> 
> Back to the comments at hand...
> 
> The repository (about 3 dozen tomes and scrolls) might have held much knowledge...or it could have just been a bunch of torture-guides !  Too bad they will never find out !
> 
> Thanks for stopping by,
> 
> ~ Old One




We're pretty well recovered from the storm.  The guys came over weekend before last and we got the tree off of my house, managing to injure nobody with the chainsaw in the process.  I still have a ton of smaller sticks and branches all over my yard, but, if you recall, I essentially live in the woods anyway so that's to be expected.

I agree about how fun the Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords game was.  I actually went back and re-read a bunch of it after I posted that.  It brought a smile to my face thinking back on it, especially the parts about Blodgett, played by Ted.

Our gaming group is expanding a bit.  It sounds as though we'll have at least four players this time, including Speaks and Raven's players (Raven's player will continue to play Lazarius who came in at the tail end of the previous campaign).  It sounds as though our other two players will play a Brigante Totem Warrior and a member of the Imperial Explorers Society respectively.  They will be heading to the Black Peaks in search of The City of Endless Summer.  Should be fun.

There's still no word on whether Ted's girlfriend will be joining us or not.

As for the library that got burned, those sorts of things are always tough to adjudicate for me as a DM.  I try to make the contents more interesting than "a bunch of stuff that's not very interesting and some back issues of _Play Elf_" but giving a complete rundown of names of books and thier contents is rather tough and sometimes doesn't seem worth the effort.  Especially if some barbarian is just going to set fire to the whole thing.  I did get a nifty little online program from Creative Mountain Games for playing Whispering Woodwind at the first NC Game Day that generates random names for books in a fantasy setting and that would make the job a good bit easier.

This latest update is great but also makes me cringe a bit.  It's precisely the sort of rat-bastardly thing I've done to my players countless numbers of times.  But, having primarily been in the player's chair for the last year, it also is the kind of thing that makes you throw up your hands in despair.  Like, "Just for ONCE couldn't we kill the bad guys and then have the local lord pat us on the back and say 'Good job!  Now help yourselves to a hot bath and fluffy towels!'"

But what fun would that be?   

(I guess they at least got the hot bath part)


----------



## Broccli_Head

Rel said:
			
		

> .  Like, "Just for ONCE couldn't we kill the bad guys and then have the local lord pat us on the back and say 'Good job!  Now help yourselves to a hot bath and fluffy towels!'"
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> (I guess they at least got the hot bath part)




I agree. 

Can't wait to see how Quintus and the gang talk their way out of this conundrum.


----------



## Lela

Dang, right back into the masterful political mastermind that is Old One. Though I expected a trial (or at least a sentencing) in that update I didn't see the scum of a mage coming at all. Brilliant.

 Oh, and Rel, what would it take to get a copy of that program?  Assuming its small enough for transfer and it's legal for you to share.


----------



## Darklone

Right from the sewers into an even dirtier mess...

Old One, I stole your pitfighter (as well as a nice pit right behind the entrance door) for my last session... You can probably imagine the success!  
Right now he's down in the negatives, but _Die Hard_ will allow a nice unexpected return... 

Rel, nice to hear your group is doing fine.


----------



## Rel

Lela said:
			
		

> Oh, and Rel, what would it take to get a copy of that program?  Assuming its small enough for transfer and it's legal for you to share.




Lela, I'm not sure if it's "freeware" or not.  Check out the Creative Mountain website (linked in the ubiquitous posts by Mark, especially in any of the Game Day threads).  It may be available for cheap or free on their website.

And, BTW, it sounds as though Ted's girlfriend is going to pass on our next campaign, though she'll continue to participate in our RttToEE campaign that we run once a month or so.  BUT, an Air Force buddy of ours just got home from Iraq and he may try to join up to game with us if his schedule permits.  So we may be adding a 5th player anyway.


----------



## Darklone

Will be interesting to see if the group goes again for a rather sneaky approach.... 

But I don't think so


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> This latest update is great but also makes me cringe a bit.  It's precisely the sort of rat-bastardly thing I've done to my players countless numbers of times.  But, having primarily been in the player's chair for the last year, it also is the kind of thing that makes you throw up your hands in despair.  Like, "Just for ONCE couldn't we kill the bad guys and then have the local lord pat us on the back and say 'Good job!  Now help yourselves to a hot bath and fluffy towels!'"
> 
> But what fun would that be?
> 
> (I guess they at least got the hot bath part)




Rel,

Yeah...I have heard muttered curses including my name and "Pyyrhic Victory" more than once.  To which I gloatingly reply, "You want a happy ending?  Go buy a children's book.  Oh, by-the-way, roll a spot check!"

C'mon...what do they want from a RBDM?

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Quintus?  Talk?  What?*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> Can't wait to see how Quintus and the gang talk their way out of this conundrum.




BH -

Quintus is usually quite glib...but sometimes his mouth moves faster than his brain !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Dang, right back into the masterful political mastermind that is Old One. Though I expected a trial (or at least a sentencing) in that update I didn't see the scum of a mage coming at all. Brilliant.
> 
> Oh, and Rel, what would it take to get a copy of that program?  Assuming its small enough for transfer and it's legal for you to share.




Lela,

Quintus's player Corey mentioned something about strangling his new familiar for failing to give the proper warning before they were taken in the boats, but I rolled abysmally low on Serverus's spot check.  Remember, the party still has a 10,000 _denarii_ price on their collective heads for the murder of Acrius Sestius (Antoinine's grandson).

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> Quintus's player Corey mentioned something about strangling his new familiar for failing to give the proper warning before they were taken in the boats, but I rolled abysmally low on Serverus's spot check. Remember, the party still has a 10,000 _denarii_ price on their collective heads for the murder of Acrius Sestius (Antoinine's grandson).
> 
> ~ Old One



Ouch, no I didn't remember.  But now I do.  Ouchies.


----------



## Darklone

Lela, I think that sentence could have been a quote from one of the players, eh?


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Lela, I think that sentence could have been a quote from one of the players, eh?



True, but somehow I doubt Rose would say "Ouchies."


----------



## Darklone

I don't really want to spam this thread with too many bumps, but page 3 is too much


----------



## Old One

*Thanks, DL...*

Busy travel schedule over the next several weeks...I really need to get caught up...'cause the crew has gotten themselves into and out of and into some amazing trouble over the last several sessions !

~ Old one


----------



## Darklone

Hah, promises... we want blood!


----------



## Darklone

*Some strange looking people stumble into the thread and *BUMP* into someone sleeping on the ground....*


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Some strange looking people stumble into the thread and *BUMP* into someone sleeping on the ground....*



 "Hay, I'm sleepin here.  Watch it buddy!"


----------



## Darklone

"Sorry,... was looking for an update. Seen one?"


----------



## Old One

*Jet lag and no writing time...*

Greetings All!

Thanks for all the bumps...I have pretty much been traveling on business for the last 2 weeks and have another 2 weeks to go !  I will return the week of American Thanksgiving and should have a bit of a breather as we go into the holiday season.

See everyone then...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Oioioi! Have fun traveling!


----------



## Darklone

Bumpudee.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Bumpudee.



_Bump bump_.


Okay, now I'm getting excited.  Updates should be coming any time now (assuming Old One's wife doesn't claim him after his recent traveling).  Ooh, I'm so looking forward to this.


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> _Bump bump_.
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm getting excited.  Updates should be coming any time now (assuming Old One's wife doesn't claim him after his recent traveling).  Ooh, I'm so looking forward to this.



I need another level up to take the "Storyhour Patience" Feat once again...


----------



## Lela

Post-Thanksgiving

_*BUMP*_


----------



## Darklone

Lo bumpuru.

Btw: Going to have the first Raise Dead now in my game (average player level 9) and I'm going to steal something from Roses experiences. Let's see whether the player is willing to let his char come back.


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Lo bumpuru.
> 
> Btw: Going to have the first Raise Dead now in my game (average player level 9) and I'm going to steal something from Roses experiences. Let's see whether the player is willing to let his char come back.




DL - 

Congrats...I grant you 2 more ranks in SH patience!

Let us know how the Raise Dead turns out !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 21 (Part Two)*

*Hangman’s Noose?*

Panic momentarily swept through the collective party’s consciousness, followed closely by confusion as the bound and mangled form of their erstwhile mage prisoner was unceremoniously dumped beside them.  Antoinine Sestius’s withered face split in a feral grin and he spoke in a low, venomous voice.

“So, after much searching and trouble, you are brought before us…” The old man paused for breath, wheezing.  Those seated more than a few paces leaned in to hear the soft words better  “Clearly, you…”

“CLEARLY!” Lady Andrimia’s smooth voice easily overpowered the elder Sestius’s words.  “Clearly these brave souls have uncovered a vile plot within our fair city and rendered an invaluable service!”

The old merchant’s face twisted in anger and he attempted to regain the stage, but Lady Andrimia swept out before the head table to stand before the companions, surreptitiously winking at Quintus as she came.

“Come now, Master Sestius,” she purred, “surely you have heard the same rumors that have reached even the deafest ear in town…that you and the vicious rogue Maythrax where one in the same.  Yet these brave lads and lass have captured the imposter that sought to harm your reputation and standing…truly a fine deed!”

A murmur of agreement rippled through the crowd and Lady Andrimia shot Antoinine Sestius a brilliant, disarming and completely false smile.  Crimson slowly spread across the old man’s face as momentum turned against him and he slumped in his seat, grumbling and cursing under his breath.

Andrimia strode across the dais and back again, appealing to the assembled notables with flourishes and a ringing voice.  “In fact, they have undoubtedly done all of us a major service by ridding our town of a profound nuisance on the eve of the Legate’s visit.  I am sure a through investigation would find that this pitiful man is indeed the criminal Maythrax, altered through foul magic!”

She completely held the crowd’s attention and used her command performance to maximum effect.

“Acting Bishop Patroclian, would you be so kind as to dispel any enchantments on this man…if the Lightbringer will be so kind.”

Abbott Patroclian shifted uneasily in his seat for a moment, as much from the appellation as the request, then nodded and rose in acquiescence.  He produced his holy symbol and spoke quiet words of power.  Bluish-white light flared for a moment and several in the party found themselves missing Brother Lew acutely.  Antoinine Sestius’s visage and form melted away, revealing a tall, thin man with a pockmarked face and unruly thatch of salt-and-pepper hair.  The crowd gasped.

“Just as I thought,” Lady Andrimia crowed triumphantly.  She motioned toward the door and intoned imperiously.  “Bring in the other two prisoners!”

Two battered men in bloody Shadowblade garb were led into the room.  Rowan arched an eyebrow and exchanged perplexed glances with Sextus…one of the men bore an uncannily resemblance to a member of Captain Rook’s piratical crew.

“You two…look closely at this man.” She waited while they complied.  “Is he your master?  The one known as Maythrax?”

The pair bent down to look at the crumpled form and the one Rowan recognized whispered something in the other man’s ear and nudged him slightly.  The other man began to quake, looked at Lady Andrimia with a bloodless face and nodded mutely.

“What’s that, man?”

A thin, reedy voice replied, “Yes, m’lady…that’s ‘im alright.”

Another, louder murmur swept through the gathering.  Quintus snuck a look at Antoinine Sestius, who was busy making gurgling noises and unsuccessfully trying to kill Lady Andrimia with his baleful gaze.

The party’s ally let the buzz continue for a few grains, then held her hands up for silence before whirling and facing the head table, hands on her hips a look of determination on her face.

“What say ye, fair and just members of the Merchant’s Council?  Have those before us not rendered the citizens of Oar a great service?  Release their bonds, I say, and welcome them to our collective bosoms with open arms!  What say ye?”

The briefest of knowing smiles flitted across Sextus’s face as the room erupted in shouts of acclaim and cheers. _‘That,’_ thought the bard with admiration, _‘was a masterful performance!’_

If Antoinine Sestius protested, it was lost in the uproar.  Several merchants and other notables crowded around the party, thumping them heartily on the shoulder and offering hands of thanks.  Captain Rook breezed through, grinning and nodding.  When the tumult subsided a bit, another voice cut through the air.

“Good people of Oar.  I know not how things are done in the Old Provinces in this day, but it has ever been an Emorian custom to vote those that have done the public great good a suitable stipend from the public purse…something to show goodwill and spur others to do their civic duty.”

Quintus glanced over and caught the steady, penetrating gaze of the Emorian Legate.  The man inclined his head a finger’s width and the ghost of a smile floated over his lips.  Quintus inclined his head in return.

Lady Andrimia didn’t miss a beat.  “A fine suggestion by our Imperial guest…I call for a 10,000 denarii reward for our heroes!”

The other councilors exchanged surprised glances, but the cries of ‘hear, hear’ and ‘huzzah’ quickly dampened any resistance to the idea.  They all nodded in agreement.  All, that is, except for Antoinine Sestius.  The withered merchant sat stock still, staring at the table, cursing silently and foaming at the mouth.  Lady Andrimia turned and winked at them again, a broad smile on her face.

Rosë glanced at his companions, a look of utter confusion on his face.  “What the hell just happened?”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 21 (Part Three) – Complications, Complications and Yet More Complications*

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Woohoo!!  I liked the twist, Old One.  Fun to let the party think that they were screwed and then moments later they are heroes and showered with more money than they've ever seen.  What was the timing of this session like?  Did you end one session with the cliffhanger and start the next with the relief?

Anyway, glad to see you back!

I'd also like to commend myself on how, until just now, I avoided gloating over beating Darklone and Lela to the punch.


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!  I liked the twist, Old One.  Fun to let the party think that they were screwed and then moments later they are heroes and showered with more money than they've ever seen.  What was the timing of this session like?  Did you end one session with the cliffhanger and start the next with the relief?
> 
> Anyway, glad to see you back!
> 
> I'd also like to commend myself on how, until just now, I avoided gloating over beating Darklone and Lela to the punch.




Rel,

Great to see you and glad you guys are back in business!  We ended the prior Session (S. 20) with them being captured after emerging from the sea cave.  There was much mumbled cursing about the RBDM after that.  The events portrayed here were mid-session of S. 21.

The look of total amazement around the table that they didn't get totally screwed was pretty funny.  Of course, that allows me to set them up for other RBDM twists later !

Darklone and Lela must be slacking today !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> *Hangman’s Noose?*
> ...
> 
> Rosë glanced at his companions, a look of utter confusion on his face.  “What the hell just happened?”



I love that barbarian 

Me slacking? Kinda. It's called work, I do it when I get bored 

10000 denarii... Quintus fainted, eh?


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Great to see you and glad you guys are back in business!




We're back in business all right.  But it comes with a price.  The group is now comprised of pretty much all the hard-core roleplayers I know which means that when I'm mulling over some plot thread or other, I don't have anybody to talk to about it in person.

If you're headed back down this way any time soon, I'll buy you a beer and bend your ear about some of the ideas I've got in store.  I'd love to get the take from somebody who's even more intimate with the setting than I am.


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> We're back in business all right.  But it comes with a price.  The group is now comprised of pretty much all the hard-core roleplayers I know which means that when I'm mulling over some plot thread or other, I don't have anybody to talk to about it in person.
> 
> If you're headed back down this way any time soon, I'll buy you a beer and bend your ear about some of the ideas I've got in store.  I'd love to get the take from somebody who's even more intimate with the setting than I am.




Rel,

All you have to do is ask !  Just drop me a line at pdyer@pdfinancial.com and let me know what you are thinkin'...

I have stacks and stacks of stuff that I haven't even eluded to in my SH or the stuff I have posted previously.

I am not sure when I will be in the area next...I had hoped to make a suprise appearence for NC Game Day III...but I have a BIG consulting gig that weekend and I am a corporate whore !

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head

Nice twist Old One!

Glad to see a post on this awesome story.


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> I love that barbarian
> 
> Me slacking? Kinda. It's called work, I do it when I get bored
> 
> 10000 denarii... Quintus fainted, eh?




Hehe...

Yeah...they were more than a bit suprised.  They were quite happy to finally get some coin, as their long-suffering purses were nearly empty!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Nice twist Old One!
> 
> Glad to see a post on this awesome story.




Broc,

Thanks for stopping by!  My pathetic update schedule leaves much to be desired...between business travel, illness (bleah) and baby duty, updates have become quite the luxury !

When my little guy was small, I could just throw him in the Baby Bjorn and he was good for 2 hours of snoozing.  Now, he is almost walking and crawls at about 100 mph!

~ Old One


----------



## Tormenet

Old One said:
			
		

> Hehe...
> 
> Yeah...they were more than a bit suprised.  They were quite happy to finally get some coin, as their long-suffering purses were nearly empty!
> 
> ~ Old One




Speaking as Quintus's player: I think more nervous, uncertain glances were shooting around the table than smiles.  The one time I made a lot of coin in this campaign I immediately spent it rescuing my companions.  Plus, we were forced to go from slogging in Oar’s sewers to slogging in a worse smelling political slime pit in only a few heartbeats.

One more piece of RBDMing Old One left out of his tale.  Coming out of the sewers we were confronted by two or so ships full of Oar guards.  Remembering Oar’s money-grubbing, Quintus told the commander that the party was coming from the Shadowblades’ lair, that the lair was practically undefended and probably full of loot since it was their last bastion. The sorcerer even gave directions.

Pleased with myself I sat back and smiled at my fellow players. They smiled back.  We knew the guards would take that bait.  

The commander turned to his second and essentially said: “Take your boat and check it out.”

That left us still facing a large boat bristling with armaments.  We lost both any loot and our freedom.  I cried the entire hour-and-a-half drive home.

Tormenet
aka Corey aka Quintus


----------



## Rel

Tormenet said:
			
		

> I cried the entire hour-and-a-half drive home.
> 
> Tormenet
> aka Corey aka Quintus




That's when you know you've reached the pinnacle of RBDMness.  Yeah, being the DM takes a lot of time and effort and too often a nice juicy NPC Bad Guy gets killed before he kills more than one or two PC's.  But when you see words like those above, it makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it, Old One.


----------



## Old One

*Holy Cow!*



			
				Tormenet said:
			
		

> Speaking as Quintus's player: I think more nervous, uncertain glances were shooting around the table than smiles.  The one time I made a lot of coin in this campaign I immediately spent it rescuing my companions.  Plus, we were forced to go from slogging in Oar’s sewers to slogging in a worse smelling political slime pit in only a few heartbeats.
> 
> One more piece of RBDMing Old One left out of his tale.  Coming out of the sewers we were confronted by two or so ships full of Oar guards.  Remembering Oar’s money-grubbing, Quintus told the commander that the party was coming from the Shadowblades’ lair, that the lair was practically undefended and probably full of loot since it was their last bastion. The sorcerer even gave directions.
> 
> Pleased with myself I sat back and smiled at my fellow players. They smiled back.  We knew the guards would take that bait.
> 
> The commander turned to his second and essentially said: “Take your boat and check it out.”
> 
> That left us still facing a large boat bristling with armaments.  We lost both any loot and our freedom.  I cried the entire hour-and-a-half drive home.
> 
> Tormenet
> aka Corey aka Quintus




*STOP THE PRESSES!*

One of my stealth players actually makes an appearence!  Corey, good to see you!  

This is what happens when you write SH episodes a year after they actually happen !  Of course, what _could_ have happened is that the party that went into the sea cave was overcome by smoke when they reached the burning Shadowblade hideout, perished and never returned...

Hmmm...I wonder if "murder-by-ommission-of-fact" charges are being prepared against Quintus?

Thanks for stopping by and hope to see you soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> That's when you know you've reached the pinnacle of RBDMness.  Yeah, being the DM takes a lot of time and effort and too often a nice juicy NPC Bad Guy gets killed before he kills more than one or two PC's.  But when you see words like those above, it makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it, Old One.




True...

The thought of Corey driving home half-blinded with tears is comforting to my black RBDM heart...I am just glad he got there safe.  

Of course, if half of Quintus's schemes came to fruition, he would be Emperor of Emor by now !

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

> Darklone and Lela must be slacking today !



Well, not exactly slacking.  Finals Week.  The good news is that I only have 175 (or so) quiz questions left to take today.  Then I get to take the Final next week.

Oi.


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, not exactly slacking.  Finals Week.  The good news is that I only have 175 (or so) quiz questions left to take today.  Then I get to take the Final next week.
> 
> Oi.




Lela,

Thanks for stopping in!  Good luck with your finals and don't study too hard.  After all, all study and no gaming makes for a very boring Lela !

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Not much chance of that happening.  Game will proceed as scheduled.  I'd go nuts without it.  Well, more than I already am anyway.  Which, I assure you, is a prospect many fear.

Especially my players.


----------



## Tortoise

Actually, the "smiles" Old One saw around the table were many forced grimaces with us all gritting our teeth in disgust at realizing our real quarry had managed to escape our grasp and sat on the riser before us. Now it would be impossible for us to touch him and even though we got away with a reward, he too was out of our reach. Can't just go hunt down an innocent old member of the council now that everyone thinks Maythrax was impersonating him. ggrrrr

Unfortunately for us, too many of our enemies get away or get done over/in by others besides us. We get a rat's whisker away from actually getting those we're after only to have victory snatched from us by enemy internecine fighting or some other string of events.

We Shovels of Glynden (and the players) need a real victory. Sadly we won't get one of those anytime within the next hefty batch of write-ups. We're still trying for one in game, and things only get bleaker from here.

Jim, aka Tortoise, aka Rowan Brightwood (Ranger 4/ Rogue 3)


----------



## Darklone

Howdy Rowan! 

Guess it's time for the Shovels to dig some dudes graves, eh? Btw, did you guys convert to 3.5?


----------



## Tortoise

Regarding 3.5, no we're content to stick with 3.0 for the time being. Making the change now would kind of put some odd twists to the characters as they exist. We voted to remain 3.0 until such time as the changes wouldn't make as much difference.

Well, we played yesterday and man is this campaign taking strange turns. Since the write-ups are waaaayyyy behind I won't mention too much, but here's a little something to confuse the readers with ...

1. The color green is both bad and good, and there's no place like home.

2. Never rush off to Oar when what you seek is right in your own back yard, unless someone who can't speak might have something to say about it.

3. If you plan to pay for services in alcohol make sure the hireling works for ale.

4. Back in the beginning Rowan decided that he could really benefit from having a source for featherfall.

5. Jumping out of a 20' high tree while sober can draw stares. Fortunately it doesn't produce a second scar on one's forehead.

6. There's nothing like having a church official chronicle your party's adventures. Maybe we can retire from the publishing royalties.

7. By the hair of his chinny chin chin.

8. Great Tomes Of Evil Wisdom And Prophecy should include pocket calendars.

9. Easy come easy go, but carry the blood thirsty, greedy bastard with you.

10. They call him "Kicking Stone".

11. Taverns in small frontier towns are not open 24/7.

12. There's treasure there ... somewhere ... so I've been told ... when do we leave?

13. Rowan owes Rose 1,000 dinaari. For this he might have to give up his first born ... heck with his history the child will probably have been sired by Rose anyway!

14. Hungry Kobolds "those Emorian horses taste great, but an hour later you're hungry again."

15. A son looks up to his father for a change.

16. "Someone's been making bacon in this camp and it wasn't Quintus and Drusilla!" - quoth the bard.

17. If Quintus knew how easy it could be to remove Braithwaite from the picture ... 

18. A bird in the hand ...

19. Wake them up? Ok, I'll kiss her, but one of you gets to kiss him.

20. Two weeks, two seasons, give or take a bad omen.

Remind yourselves to come back to this once in a while to see what this all meant.  

Jim, aka Tortoise, aka Rowan (Ranger 4 / Rogue 3)


----------



## Caliber

I may not be as dedicated as the bumpers, but I sure came and read every bump they posted.   

Glad to see you alive and kicking, and I like the Rat Bastardly twist. It warms the blackened twisted place where my own inner Rat Bastard sits.  

PS - I totally understand the 3.5 thing. I like 3.5, but switching mid-campaign is a LOT of work. More than I'm willing to do in my own game at least. But then I guess I'm lazier than some.


----------



## Tortoise

I'm glad to see some folks who come running at the sound of a bump.

Even though that bump is usually the party's backside hitting the ground hard.


----------



## Lela

> I may not be as dedicated as the bumpers, but I sure came and read every bump they posted.



 On behalf of Darklone and myself, let me just say thank you.


----------



## Old One

*BooHoo!*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Actually, the "smiles" Old One saw around the table were many forced grimaces with us all gritting our teeth in disgust at realizing our real quarry had managed to escape our grasp and sat on the riser before us. Now it would be impossible for us to touch him and even though we got away with a reward, he too was out of our reach. Can't just go hunt down an innocent old member of the council now that everyone thinks Maythrax was impersonating him. ggrrrr
> 
> Unfortunately for us, too many of our enemies get away or get done over/in by others besides us. We get a rat's whisker away from actually getting those we're after only to have victory snatched from us by enemy internecine fighting or some other string of events.
> 
> We Shovels of Glynden (and the players) need a real victory. Sadly we won't get one of those anytime within the next hefty batch of write-ups. We're still trying for one in game, and things only get bleaker from here.
> 
> Jim, aka Tortoise, aka Rowan Brightwood (Ranger 4/ Rogue 3)




Greetings All!,

We had our year-ending game this past Sunday and I had to give Tortoise a bit of grief for the above post !  Actually, I do understand their frustration...but have to keep my lips sealed about all of the "shoulda, coulda, woulda" moments in the campaign...don't want to give any secrets away !

I am glad Tortoise is posting again...perhaps a nice little XP bonus is in order 

~ Old One

_DM Note: Notice how I deflect attention from the RBDM stick by dangling the XP carrot?_


----------



## Old One

*Already answered, but...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Howdy Rowan!
> 
> Guess it's time for the Shovels to dig some dudes graves, eh? Btw, did you guys convert to 3.5?




Darklone,

Thanks for stopping in...

As Tortoise noted, we discussed 3.5 and the general consensus is that we don't need to switch right now.  3.0 meets the needs of the campaign perfectly fine and we haven't had to worry about some of the more unbalancing 3.0 issues (the 3H-spells: Harm, Heal and Haste...no one can cast them yet ).

Although we could certainly print off the SRD and get everyone updated, we (as a group) and I (as a DM) just don't see the need).  It may happen at some point in the future (like during an extended in-game downtime), but not right now.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> Well, we played yesterday and man is this campaign taking strange turns. Since the write-ups are waaaayyyy behind I won't mention too much, but here's a little something to confuse the readers with ...
> 
> 
> Jim, aka Tortoise, aka Rowan (Ranger 4 / Rogue 3)
> 
> <snip>




Some of the looks and comments I got due to some of the things that transpired in Sunday's session were priceless...I only wish Quintus/Corey had been there to add his acerbic wit to the discussion.  I must admit the twist could be construed as a bit strange (cue "Twighlight Zone" music), but there is a method to Old One's madness !

Let's just say there are forces at work within the campaign that the PCs have have only caught fleeting glimpses of...plus, now I have them confused and paranoid...just the way I like them!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> I may not be as dedicated as the bumpers, but I sure came and read every bump they posted.
> 
> Glad to see you alive and kicking, and I like the Rat Bastardly twist. It warms the blackened twisted place where my own inner Rat Bastard sits.
> 
> PS - I totally understand the 3.5 thing. I like 3.5, but switching mid-campaign is a LOT of work. More than I'm willing to do in my own game at least. But then I guess I'm lazier than some.




Caliber,

Good to see you!  I must admit that some of my reluctance to transition to 3.5 is inertia and no time to thoroughly review the 3.5 changes to make sure they are appropriate.

As far as the twists...just wait...you ain't seen nothing yet (points finger up to Tortoise's "20 Points" post).

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Hah teasers.... that's why we love this SH. Ah well. And the characters. And the cliffhangers. And the setting. And ... the bumpchats with Lela. And ...


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> Hah teasers.... that's why we love this SH. Ah well. And the characters. And the cliffhangers. And the setting. And ... the bumpchats with Lela. And ...




...and the RBDM.   

I swapped e-mails with Old One yesterday to get some feedback on ideas I've got coming up in my Faded Glory campaign.  Let there be no doubt that he is an evil genius.  In fact, "evil" may not do it justice.  To quote Mike Myers, "EvYL, like the FRUits of the devYL."

You will have lots of nefarious nastiness to look forward to in both our Story Hours (if I can ever finish wading through the rest of the work I've got to finish before the holidays...).


----------



## Old One

*Lots of good teasers...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Hah teasers.... that's why we love this SH. Ah well. And the characters. And the cliffhangers. And the setting. And ... the bumpchats with Lela. And ...





Of course, at the rate I am posting now...we won't get to this most recent session for several years !  I think our next session will be 28 or 29...so we still have a ways to go.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Who? Me?*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> ...and the RBDM.
> 
> I swapped e-mails with Old One yesterday to get some feedback on ideas I've got coming up in my Faded Glory campaign.  Let there be no doubt that he is an evil genius.  In fact, "evil" may not do it justice.  To quote Mike Myers, "EvYL, like the FRUits of the devYL."
> 
> You will have lots of nefarious nastiness to look forward to in both our Story Hours (if I can ever finish wading through the rest of the work I've got to finish before the holidays...).




Moi?

RBDM?

Perish the thought !  Thanks, Rel...after seeing some of what maybe in store for your players, I take that as a compliment.  I will try to get you some additional thoughts in the next day or so.

~ Old One

PS - The secrets of Rel's campaign are now up for auction on EBay...but I only will sell for kegs of Guinness !


----------



## Caliber

Old One said:
			
		

> Of course, at the rate I am posting now...we won't get to this most recent session for several years !  I think our next session will be 28 or 29...so we still have a ways to go.
> 
> ~ Old One




Hrm. So you're about 7 sessions behind?

Over in my story hour (which I no longer link to in my sig   ) I'm probably over 20 or 30 sessions behind. So   

Quit your whining!


----------



## Darklone

Dibs on Rels secrets, the Guinness is safe... till the next gaming evening over here


----------



## Darklone

Sorry, seems like I drank all the Guinness... I´ll buy new stuff soon!

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Old One

Caliber said:
			
		

> Hrm. So you're about 7 sessions behind?
> 
> Over in my story hour (which I no longer link to in my sig   ) I'm probably over 20 or 30 sessions behind. So
> 
> Quit your whining!




Caliber,

But if I didn't whine, my life would have no meaning!  Sorry for the long holiday break...just haven't mustered enough energy to pen another installment !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Happy Holidays!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Sorry, seems like I drank all the Guinness... I´ll buy new stuff soon!
> 
> Merry Xmas!




Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Joyful Hannukah, Wonderous Samaine, Plentiful Boxing Day, blah, blah, blah...

Hope everyone is safe and happy.  I might get one more installment posted in 2003...otherwise, it will come in 2004.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

> .  I might get one more installment posted in 2003...otherwise, it will come in 2004.



 Hmmm, here's hoping it's 2003.  2004 just doesn't sound all that reasuring. . .


----------



## Old One

*Session 21 (Part Three)*

*Complications, Complications and Yet More Complications*

The party’s turn of fortune could not have been more complete.  The outmaneuvered Antoinine Sestius hobbled from the room with his surly entourage, lightening the mood considerably.  Lady Andrimia deftly guided the party to several notables for introductions before excusing herself to attend to “other business”.  Within a nonce, the companions had more breakfast, lunch and dinner invitations than they could handle.

Although they desperately wished to quit Oar and head back to Glynden, refusing invitations from the Emorian Legate and acting Bishop Patroclian would have been impolitic at best.  Rowan, Cragen and Röse, a bit out of their element, huddled at a corner table over a keg or two of ale; warning off those interested in a closer peek at the living legend Cragen with dour looks.  Sextus and Quintus, clearly enjoying the social interaction, worked the room for all they were worth.  Quintus managed to finagle meetings with several halfling trading houses, including the immensely fat master of House Battenhorn.  Sextus picked up a few bits of information and regaled some of the partygoers with a quick tale of their exploits in the Shadowblade hideout.

A long night, a bit too much wine and an early morning appointment started the day poorly for Quintus.  His mood was not improved by the less-than-enthusiastic response his proposal received from the Master of House Battenhorn.  “At least he didn’t dismiss it out of hand,” grumbled the sorcerer as he left the sumptuous Battenhorn compound.

_(DM’s Note: Quintus’s proposal was to work a distribution deal with House Battenhorn for ore from the western mine traces – now abandoned – bypass Boss Braithwaite’s operation and put his old boss out of business.  He tried to work a pre-emptive deal with the halflings, but the shrewd Master Battenhorn, well aware of the manpower shortages in Glyden, inquired about mine workers.  Quintus planned on trying to convince the kobolds to mine for them, but didn’t have any agreement locked up.  The final resolution was that *IF* Quintus could muster a workforce and if the tin from the mines was of good quality, House Battenhorn would represent the interest.  They would not, however, commit any man (halfling) power or resources until production was restarted.  That Quintus…always scheming )_

The middle of the day was filled with re-provisioning, fixing gear and making ready to depart the following day.  If Quintus had a headache after his meeting with House Battenhorn, he was sure their dinner with Acting Bishop Patroclian would be even worse.  To his surprise, Patroclian was quite gracious…at least in the beginning, immediately raising everyone’s suspicions.  He questioned Cragen closely about his beliefs, inquired after Lew’s fate and asked hard questions about the possession of the young priest by Volakir.

The pretense of graciousness fell away as the discussion veered into the Berylian Edicts and the fact that, under said precepts, both the worship of Corellan (venerated by Rowan) and Moradin (followed by Cragen) were proscribed.  While Patroclian remained civil, if only barely, Sergeant-Brother Fortian, the Cathedral Master-at-Arms, was anything but.

_(DM's Note: As mentioned previously, the Berylian Edicts were fommented about 10 years prior to game time in the Jewel City of Beryl.  The Archbishop of Beryl had broken with the High Patriarch in Emor and essentially declared that seperate veneration of the Elder Aspects of Osirian is anethma and akin to heresy.  The Berylian arm of the Church has been aggresively founding outposts all around the Crescent Sea and taken a more militant stance than the Traditional Church.  The Berylian Edicts are apparently playing well in populations with few or no ties to the Elder races.)_

He stared at Cragen with a zealot’s eyes and was dismissed from dinner by a stern-faced Patroclian after several outbursts.  The others of the Cathedral Hierarchy remained neutral during the heated discourse, giving no clue as to their own beliefs.  As the quickly souring evening drew to a close, Patroclian blustered a bit.

"I could have you detained if I wished...but I will not, if you agree to carry these dispatches, unopened, to Father Thomas."

They grudgingly agreed and quickly took their leave of Abbott Patroclian.  Rowan paused in the door to offer a parting shot.

"Perhaps you see us as heretics, your grace...but who is the heretic?  He who worships the whole god or those insisting on amputation?"

Patroclian dismissed them with an angry wave and the party departed with all haste to friendlier quarters.  Rowan was furious, angered by the blindness of Patroclian to what the Ranger viewed as the clear workings of the Shadow.  “He is up to something,” offered Sextus as they departed.

The others nodded in agreement, peering into the many shadows of the Cathedral grounds as they exited the postern gate.  They failed to notice a cloaked figure watching them from the northern bell tower.  A figure who’s eyes smoldered and flashed.

Their breakfast meeting with the Emorian Legate, the last official function before their departure north, was brief and business-like.  The Legate ate sparingly and asked many questions, particularly about Glynden and the surrounding area.  He nodded often and seemed to be taking mental notes.  Toward the end of the meal, he stood and began to pace about the room. 

“I wish to thank you for being so forthcoming.  My interest in the area in partly professional and partly personal, since I have distant relations in the House of Cassuvius.  To that end, I wonder if you might do me a small favor.”

Not wishing to offend the Legate, the party readily agreed.  A thin-lipped smile briefly creased the Emorian’s face.

“Splendid!  It is a small task for such worthies as yourselves, but I would be most grateful…”

He barked an order and the door to the dining chamber opened.  An Emorian guard, resplendent in burnished armor, led a nervous-looking youth clad in brand-new armor and an older man wearing more seasoned gear.  Both of them advanced three paces into the room and snapped to attention.  The older soldier stood one pace to the rear and one pace to the left of the youngster.

“If you would be so kind as to allow the Junior Tribune and his batman to accompany you North, I would consider it a personal favor.”

The Legate’s tone and stance indicated it was more of a demand than a request, but the party readily agreed.  Rowan carefully studied the young man’s face and noticed several beads of sweat rolling slowly down his cheek.  The ranger shook his head and studied the floor.

‘Great,’ he thought crossly, ‘another baby-sitting job!’

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 22 (Part One) – The Journey Home Begins*


----------



## Rel

Ah, good to see you can still be guilted into an update, Old One.   

I'm very interested to see what develops with the party's new charge.  I'm willing to bet that this task and its further implications will not be as simple as it seems...

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Old One

*Heh...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Ah, good to see you can still be guilted into an update, Old One.
> 
> I'm very interested to see what develops with the party's new charge.  I'm willing to bet that this task and its further implications will not be as simple as it seems...
> 
> Thanks for the post!




Rel,

Great to see you...sorry I didn't see your post in the main forum until just a few mintues ago...sounds like a fun session.  Also, I still owe you a reply e-mail on more ways to kill...er, entertain your players.

How hard could it be to travel home escorting a downy-faced Junior Tribune and his gruff optio?  A piece of cake, I am sure !

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head

*!!*

Alright!!

A Post to end the old year! 

Who's Batman?


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Alright!!
> 
> A Post to end the old year!
> 
> Who's Batman?




Broc,

Are you psychic?  I was just over perusing you SH and you drop by and post...

Well...Batman is the older, wiser tougher superhero and...oh, wait...wrong genre !

Have a great New Year's!

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

The actual exchange between the party and acting Bishop Patroclian was far from cordial and polite. It started well, but ended with angry disagreement about the Berylian Edicts, the proscritption of the religious beliefs of Rowan and Cragen, and the view of The Light by each side in the discussion.

There was plenty of discussion about how the last time the shadow made a move the first thing it did was to try to dismember the church and here it is happening again.

It was at this point that Rowan began to really come to grips with his place and faith in the grand scheme of things. More would happen on their way back north to help cement his sense of rightness and to broaden his view of reality. (Not giving any spoilers so you'll have to wait and see.)

Rowan's new mantra is something along the lines of Corellon and Moradin being a part of the body of Osirian and it being foolish for the church to insist on the god cutting off his own hands.

"Who's the heretic, the supporter of a whole god or those insisting on amputation?"

Rowan left Oar angrier and wiser than he entered the city. The visit did nothing for his temper, but did plenty for his closeness to his faith.

"Bishop of the Light indeed ... more like a blindfolded fool on the dge of a cliff."


----------



## Old One

*Actually...*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Who's Batman?




Kind of a funny story (at least I think it is funny).  About 20 years ago, while I was attending a well-known military school just north of NYC, I went to London on Spring Break with my British History class (that's right, no thongs and body shots for me...just studious school work).  We were hosted for 2 evenings at the British Military Academy at Sandhurst and my roommate and I were assigned our very own "batman"...he shined our shoes, brought us tea, told us the best pubs to visit...he was an all-round good chap.

I remember mentioning to my companion that I could get used to treatment like that...ahh...the benefits of stratified society !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Damn...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> The actual exchange between the party and acting Bishop Patroclian was far from cordial and polite. It started well, but ended with angry disagreement about the Berylian Edicts, the proscritption of the religious beliefs of Rowan and Cragen, and the view of The Light by each side in the discussion.
> 
> There was plenty of discussion about how the last time the shadow made a move the first thing it did was to try to dismember the church and here it is happening again.
> 
> It was at this point that Rowan began to really come to grips with his place and faith in the grand scheme of things. More would happen on their way back north to help cement his sense of rightness and to broaden his view of reality. (Not giving any spoilers so you'll have to wait and see.)
> 
> Rowan's new mantra is something along the lines of Corellon and Moradin being a part of the body of Osirian and it being foolish for the church to insist on the god cutting off his own hands.
> 
> "Who's the heretic, the supporter of a whole god or those insisting on amputation?"
> 
> Rowan left Oar angrier and wiser than he entered the city. The visit did nothing for his temper, but did plenty for his closeness to his faith.
> 
> "Bishop of the Light indeed ... more like a blindfolded fool on the dge of a cliff."




Hey Rowan!

Clearly I am going to have to start "vetting" my SH posts !  Part of the problem is the only time I get a chance to write is during slow times at work and all my notes are at home...bleah!

Now that you remind me...that was a very heated conversation at the end of the dinner...makes for a much more dramatic entry than mine...I think I will edit it !

NOTE: Major Edit in the middle of the most recent post!  

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> *“He is up to something,” offered Sextus as they departed.*




Ya' think?   

I know it isn't always easy to find time to write, Old One.  But after two and a half years of reading your stuff, I still think after every new update, "Man!  I cannot WAIT for the next one!!"  It ain't gettin' stale, that's for sure!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Ya' think?
> 
> I know it isn't always easy to find time to write, Old One.  But after two and a half years of reading your stuff, I still think after every new update, "Man!  I cannot WAIT for the next one!!"  It ain't gettin' stale, that's for sure!




Rel,

I appreciate that...

Back in the beginning, we were playing more regularly and I was writing much more often.  Now, it is difficult to find the time, but I don't want the SH to get too far behind...I would never get caught up !

I just need to get a camouflaged binder to keep all my notes it!

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

Hey Old One,

Any time I can help with the details or at least some of the color I'll lend my assistance. It's a nifty story, we don't want to deprive the readers of the fun.



Besides, I like reading back over it all too. I need to sit down and go over it from the beginning to refresh on some plot strings we're just now getting to.


----------



## Old One

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Hey Old One,
> 
> Any time I can help with the details or at least some of the color I'll lend my assistance. It's a nifty story, we don't want to deprive the readers of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I like reading back over it all too. I need to sit down and go over it from the beginning to refresh on some plot strings we're just now getting to.





Tortoise,

At least one of my players is keeping me honest...50 bonus xp for Rowan!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Updates!*

Greetings All!

Check the 1st page of the thread for *MAJOR UPDATES* ...

I have updated the intro, the Plots Section and the Dramatis Personae section with major updates.  Let me know what you think and how you like the new color scheme...

Thanks in advance,

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Love the blue but are you sure you want some of those plot hooks on the first page?  Kinda a spoiler.


----------



## Old One

*Hmmm...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Love the blue but are you sure you want some of those plot hooks on the first page?  Kinda a spoiler.




Lela,

Too true...I will put a "spoiler alert" on those...

Thanks,

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

Old One said:
			
		

> Tortoise,
> 
> At least one of my players is keeping me honest...50 bonus xp for Rowan!
> 
> ~ Old One




I'll continue to scratch and claw my way toward that covetted 8th level so I can add to another stat. At 4th I went from an 11 CON to a 12 CON, so at 8th something else gets the treatment. 

The stat increase will likely got to Rowan's Charisma or Wisdom. Most likely charisma would make sense. He's becoming more sure of his place in the world and gaining a better defined sense of purpose so that seems to indicate a charisma increase. For the first time in his life Rowan has the outline of a personal agenda.

Rowan is about 4,300 xp from 8th level. Quite a distance, but between play, write-ups, bonus stones, etc. he should get there in a few good sessions.


----------



## Old One

*Session 22 (Part One)*

Short update...Happy New Year's all...see you in 2004!

_*The Journey Home Begins...*_

After saying their farewells to Lady Andrimia, Captain Rook, Valyria and members of the Sea Eagle's piractical crew, the party secured a "war pony" for Cragen, retrieves their horses, secured some last minute provisions and headed out the North Gate of Oar.  Sextus looked back wistfully as the city walls and the scent of brine faded.

'So much for civilization,' he thought sourly.  'It is good to be back in the wilderness where villains aren't trying to put a knife in us every waking hour!

The bard broke into a marching song and everyone's spirits rose as the leagues passed under their horses hooves and the last cries of sea birds passed.  Severus soared above the small column and Quintus did his best to improve his telepathic link with the young bird and get him to concentrate on things other than coneys and field mice.

The outlying farms and thorps grew sparse and by midafternoon, they had passed the last of them.  Thighs grew sore and chafed in the most uncomfortable spots as the day wore on.  Most of the party had ridden Glynden ponies before, but a full day's ride on horses was another manner.  By the time the evening lanterns of the _Two-Headed Stag _ came into view, everyone was silently begging for a pause.  Assorted groans and bow-legged gaits ushered the party into the Inn and Wayhouse.

Brigit, the _Saar_ bard, instantly recognized Sextus and welcomed him, along with the rest of the party.  After a bit of banter, the two bards eagerly agreed to another Bard's Duel and the word spread like wildfire.  Quintus worked the same deal with Brecken, the innkeeper as before...if Sextus won, they stayed and ate breakfast for free.  Brecken eyed the patrons pouring in from the outlying steadings to hear the Bard's Duel and readily agreed.

As before, it was a close fought affair.  Brigit saved her scarf dance for the last and had the crowd roaring with approval after her sinewy performance.  Sextus knew his last performance must be flawless and chose an epic ballad of the Elder Days, when men and elf and dwarf had fought against the legions of the Shadowlord.  His stirring rendition left the people on their feet shouting and pumping their fists in the air with gleaming eyes.  Brigit bowed her head to Sextus, knowing he had the victory in this match and gave him a sisterly kiss on the cheek.  Numerous tips helped refill the bard's depleted purse and Brecken did not begrude the party their free night's stay.

The party slept better than they had since their arrival in Oar.

They said their "goodbyes" the next morn and continued North in a light drizzle.  Severus scouted ahead and Quitus would take the _Squawk_ form from time to time to look to their rear.  Quintus gave his familiar clear instructions to avoid any ravens or crows...particularly if they were glowing!

_(DM's Note: Many sessions ago, the party captured a kobold and were taking it back to Glynden when a raven familiar with hit it with a "touch cast" Shocking Grasp.  Quintus is very paranoid about the same thing happening to his familiar!)_

The party continued up the Oar road and disappeared into the light summer rain, heading into the wilderness.

_*To Be Continued...*_

*Next: Session 22 (Part 2) - Of Gnolls and Men and Halflings*


----------



## Tormenet

Old One said:
			
		

> Quintus makes good use of his magic, both offensively and defensively. He uses a crossbow for ranged combat and a spear on the few occassions that he is called upon for hand-to-hand combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry- "few occassions"?
> 
> Tormenet/Quintus
Click to expand...


----------



## Tormenet

Old One said:
			
		

> _(DM's Note: Many sessions ago, the party captured a kobold and were taking it back to Glynden when a raven familiar with hit it with a "touch cast" Shocking Grasp.  Quintus is very paranoid about the same thing happening to his familiar!)_
> 
> 
> 
> Bold faced lies. Severus gets told to avoid glowing creatures because he is such a useful scout.  That he took until 4th level to acquire and you're out to get the poor feathered sot has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tormenet/Quintus
Click to expand...


----------



## Darklone

Woah.... updates! 

Happy New Year everyone and glad to see the Shovels back to Glynden to dig some graves


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> Woah.... updates!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone and glad to see the Shovels back to Glynden to dig some graves




Hopefully not their own!

Great to see another update, Old One!  Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## Old One

*Yeah, but...*



			
				Tormenet said:
			
		

> Old One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quintus makes good use of his magic, both offensively and defensively. He uses a crossbow for ranged combat and a spear on the few occassions that he is called upon for hand-to-hand combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry- "few occassions"?
> 
> Tormenet/Quintus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Quintus has to go to melee...you KNOW the party is up to their elbows in gnoll droppings !
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Old One

*Wahhh...*



			
				Tormenet said:
			
		

> Old One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(DM's Note: Many sessions ago, the party captured a kobold and were taking it back to Glynden when a raven familiar with hit it with a "touch cast" Shocking Grasp.  Quintus is very paranoid about the same thing happening to his familiar!)_
> 
> 
> 
> Bold faced lies. Severus gets told to avoid glowing creatures because he is such a useful scout.  That he took until 4th level to acquire and you're out to get the poor feathered sot has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tormenet/Quintus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 'cause it took you 4 levels to scrape together 1,000 denarii to summon your familiar doesn't mean you can get all uppity...to the back of the cart with you !
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lela

Wow, a player going for an ability boost purely because of IC reasons.  Not only is it amazing to see, it's also amazing he isn't dead yet.


----------



## Tortoise

Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, a player going for an ability boost purely because of IC reasons.  Not only is it amazing to see, it's also amazing he isn't dead yet.




Ability boosts aside, it's amazing the whole party hasn't been slaughtered the way events can turn in this campaign. We've thought on a few occasions the TPK was in the bag and fortune smiled enough to leave us alive and crawling.

Since Old One rolls combat dice in the open there's no fudge factor at work on the fighting portion of the game.


----------



## Old One

*Just Wait...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Woah.... updates!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone and glad to see the Shovels back to Glynden to dig some graves




Darklone,

Happy New Year!  Just wait for another post or two...they will have plenty of graves to dig !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*That's my boys...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, a player going for an ability boost purely because of IC reasons.  Not only is it amazing to see, it's also amazing he isn't dead yet.




Lela,

Actually, most of the players make sub-optimal min/max decisions on their players...that's why I love 'em !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Ability boosts aside, it's amazing the whole party hasn't been slaughtered the way events can turn in this campaign. We've thought on a few occasions the TPK was in the bag and fortune smiled enough to leave us alive and crawling.
> 
> Since Old One rolls combat dice in the open there's no fudge factor at work on the fighting portion of the game.





That just makes things that more dramatic!  In one particular fight on the not too distant horizon, I think the whole table (me included) was convinced that it was TPK time...

...but I don't want to give TOO much away !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> Actually, most of the players make sub-optimal min/max decisions on their players...that's why I love 'em !
> 
> ~ Old One



Good players are more likely to act in a stylish way... strangely that keeps the least minmaxxed dudes in my groups alive as well.


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> Actually, most of the players make sub-optimal min/max decisions on their players...that's why I love 'em !
> 
> ~ Old One



 I wonder if that explains a few things. . .

 Not that I mind.   These guys rock!


----------



## Old One

*Not Quite...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> I wonder if that explains a few things. . .
> 
> Not that I mind.   These guys rock!




Lela,

The PCs are pretty well statted...almost everyone was built with 32-34 points, but most stat decisions since have been for PC development reasons.  Most of the PC's collective ill-luck comes from absolutely atrocious dice rolling and no DM fudging (remember that open dice rolling).

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*True...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Good players are more likely to act in a stylish way... strangely that keeps the least minmaxxed dudes in my groups alive as well.




Darklone,

Very true...there are too many dangers in the _*Faded Glory*_ universe and I am too much of a RBDM for a min/max effort to do much good.  Rose is probably the most min\max'd PC...and it sure hasn't done him any good !

I try to run a "thinking man's (or woman's)" game...if the PCs make poor tactical decisions, I will hand them their collective a$$es.  If they play smart, then I don't punish them if they outfox me.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Beware the Table of Elemental Evil!

 It seems to follow Old One wherever he goes.  More a metaphysical force than an actual table really.


----------



## Old One

*Hah...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Beware the Table of Elemental Evil!
> 
> It seems to follow Old One wherever he goes.  More a metaphysical force than an actual table really.




Old One exudes a _*Zone of Crappy Dice, 10' radius*_ . His insanely high MR shields him from the noxious effects most of the time...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Spell like abilities: at will- Minor Curse Table, 3/day Greater Curse Table, 1/week Summon Cliffhanger.


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Spell like abilities: at will- Minor Curse Table, 3/day Greater Curse Table, 1/week Summon Cliffhanger.




That sounds about right...just ask the poor players.  On the update front...working on the next BIG one...lots of mayhem.  Unfortunately, I am getting ready to jump on a plane for Florida for a 2-day business trip, so the next update is unlikely before the weekend.

See ya soon,

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Oh, you're flying to Germany ?


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> Oh, you're flying to Germany ?




He heard that you were in need of serious help with your financial planning.


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> He heard that you were in need of serious help with your financial planning.



Guess I'd need finances to plan ... 

I don't have money, I have RPG books. Thousands.


----------



## DethStryke

I cannot remember... did I ever post the finished pictures of Cragen's mini?

Anyone want me to?


----------



## Old One

*I don't think so...*



			
				DethStryke said:
			
		

> I cannot remember... did I ever post the finished pictures of Cragen's mini?
> 
> Anyone want me to?




Post away...and maybe you won't die in the 1st session !

~ Old One


----------



## DethStryke

Old One said:
			
		

> Post away...and maybe you won't die in the 1st session !
> 
> ~ Old One




Ho ho ho! I kept that Junior Tribune alive through all the sessions I played, all the while keeping you in stiches! Dare I say, near the end, I saved the entire party when doom was near certain...

and that was with a 2nd level character.

Just see what I do with a 5th level one!


----------



## Lela

Quick, Old One, expand thy arua!


----------



## Old One

*Interlude*

Just a quick *Interlude* to tide you over until I finish the next installment...

_The wizened old man sighed with a mixture of weariness and irritation at the knock.

"Enter."

He didn't even look up from the scattered riot of quill and parchment on his ornate desk.

"Report."

"They are gone.  Well along the north road to that cesspool of their home.  I still don't understand why you let them g..."

"SILENCE!"

The unkempt, lank-haired young man lapsed into silence and unconsciously fingered the ragged scar just beneath the neckline of his ordinary tunic.  The old man leaned back in his overstuffed chair and regarded the source of one of his many ulcers with rheumy eyes, while intertwining his fingers.

"You are not retained to understand anything," the old man said in a soft voice riddled with half-hidden malice.  "They were becoming too much of a liability and... too costly.  I have already spent far too much countering their actions and we...I...am better off to be rid of their bumbling interference."

The unkempt man fidgeted uncomfortably under the unyielding gaze, glancing alternately at his scuffed boots, the old man and the impassive, curiously accoutered warrior behind him.  He opened his mouth to speak and quickly shut it again.  A hideous smile flitted across the old man's drawn face.

"Good.  You are learning.  If you spoke less and acted with more acuity, this would not even be a problem.  It was a simple task that you were given...yet you were unable to accomplish it, so we have complications.  I do not like complications."

The fidgeting continued.

"Yet, all is not wasted.  A seed has been planted as a result of the disaster your failure visited on us.  We shall see what fruit it will bear."

A mirthless chuckle issued from old, cracked lips.

"In the meantime, redemption awaits you.  Take this satchel and do not fail to follow the instructions to the letter.  Events are moving quickly now...and we cannot afford additional failures.  In fact, another will not be tolerated...blood or no blood.  Understood?  Good...now take this and begone."

The young man scuttled forward, retrieved the proffered sealskin bag and withdrew with a perfunctory bow.

The old man slumped in his chair and sighed heavily.  Harness jingled behind him, but he held up a withered hand.

"No, Odyssian, I am fine...see that I am not disturbed."

The warrior slid around the desk with practiced ease, shot the bolt on the door and turned to face the old man, face impassive under his helm.

The old man sat stock still for thirty grains, then stiffened.  His back arched and arthritic fingers spasmed.  His eyes rolled back in his head and shut tight.  When his lids opened, naught but shadow stared forth.  The old man began mumbling low, harsh syllables.

The warrior shuddered involuntarily and dropped his eyes to study the polished flagstones of his master's study.  He knew, in the deepest depths of his soul, that he would never grow comfortable with the ritual, no matter how many times he bore witness to it.  He also knew, in that deepest of inner places, that it didn't matter...he was already damned._

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Quick, Old One, expand thy arua!




Lela,

He has only been playing an NPC to this point...just wait until his *REAL* PC shows up !

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Wooooooo.  Scary.

And props to the Shovels of Glynden.  Sure, it may have been "bumbling interference", but at least you're interfering.


----------



## Lela

In the eyes of the super intellegent bad guys, all interferance is bumbling.  Think of  it as a major compliment.


----------



## Darklone

Hmm, the return of the scarred gnoll ?


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Wooooooo.  Scary.
> 
> And props to the Shovels of Glynden.  Sure, it may have been "bumbling interference", but at least you're interfering.




BBEG in nasally voice as he is led off by the authorities for execution...

_"And I would have succeded to, if it weren't for those meddling Shovels of Glynden."_



~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Hah, generous mood today, Old One? Your first double post in this SH ever


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Hah, generous mood today, Old One? Your first double post in this SH ever



I think it prooves that Old One's human.

I'm not sure how I feel about that. . .


----------



## Piratecat

(does the happy dance)

We get to game with Old One! We get to game with Old One! (boogie boogie boogie)

Even now, we're planning on integrating his business trip with our game. Is this great, or what?


----------



## Lela

Oop, looks like P-Kitty _took care of it_.  Guess Old One's back to hero status again.


----------



## Old One

*Wahoo!*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> (does the happy dance)
> 
> We get to game with Old One! We get to game with Old One! (boogie boogie boogie)
> 
> Even now, we're planning on integrating his business trip with our game. Is this great, or what?




If only P-Kitty knew that I designed this business trip just so I could horn in on the game !  Actually, I have been saying to myself for the last 2 years...

_"Self...if you ever get to go to Boston on business...and are there on an alternate Thursday night...and don't have any other commitments...and will be close enough...then you must game with P-Kitty, et al."_

Clearly, the stars are in alignment!  Come to think of it...I need to go play the lottery!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:
			
		

> (does the happy dance)
> 
> We get to game with Old One! We get to game with Old One! (boogie boogie boogie)
> 
> Even now, we're planning on integrating his business trip with our game. Is this great, or what?




You lucky bastards.  Both of you.   

Stock the fridge with Guinness, Piratecat.  And Old One claimed to like the chilli at my house but he may have just been polite.


----------



## pogre

Old One,

Have fun at PC's! 

Tell Wulf (Ben) pogre says "hey" and I still think he should ditch the blind guy for Ratbane or Shubba the Goatboy at least.

Scary interlude BTW.


----------



## Lela

Hay, come to think of it, was that interlude inspired by Destan?  I noticed a distinct hint of D-flavor mixed with the OO.


----------



## Darklone

Pkitty playing with Old One? We want details later


----------



## Destan

Darklone said:
			
		

> Pkitty playing with Old One? We want details later




No kidding.

I know it may sound "weird" - for lack of a better word - but I think something like that would be worthwhile TV.  I've always wondered if people would be interested in watching videos of other gaming groups' sessions.  I'd imagine there may be a lot of down time and inside jokes, but - I'm sure we could all learn something in the process.  Especially from PC and/or OO.

Just a suggestion:  As an ice-breaker, play naked.

D


----------



## willpax

Destan said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion: As an ice-breaker, play naked.




Then again, the video may not be a great idea. Especially when someone drops a die. 

PK and OO--I know whatever happens, it will be fun.


----------



## Old One

*Eyes Glaze Over...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> You lucky bastards.  Both of you.
> 
> Stock the fridge with Guinness, Piratecat.  And Old One claimed to like the chilli at my house but he may have just been polite.





Mmmmmmm.....

Guinness.

~ Old One

PS - Rel, the Chili was good !


----------



## Old One

*Will Do!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Old One,
> 
> Have fun at PC's!
> 
> Tell Wulf (Ben) pogre says "hey" and I still think he should ditch the blind guy for Ratbane or Shubba the Goatboy at least.
> 
> Scary interlude BTW.




Pogre,

Glad you liked the interlude...

To say that I am as giddy as a drunk Catholic schoolgirl clad in the latest Victoria's Secrets gear on Prom Night about meeting P-Kitty, KC, Wulf and the rest of the DoD is an understatement !  

Getting a seat at the table is even more fun...even if whatever PC I play is zapped, eaten, brainfried or otherwise knocked out in the first ten minutes !

I agree with you though...it is high time that Shubba the Goatboy made a return!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Well...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Hay, come to think of it, was that interlude inspired by Destan?  I noticed a distinct hint of D-flavor mixed with the OO.




Lela,

Wayyyyy back in the olden days...in Against the Shadows I, II, III...I posted interludes much more frequently.  I usually use them for "off-camera" occurences that the PCs might not be privvy to.  Now that I am paranoid about my all-to-smart players figuring out all my dirty RBDM secrets if I disclose too much via interludes...I don't do it as much.

However, Destan's majestic use of said devices helped me decide to reintroduce on a more regular basis !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Oh Yeah...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Pkitty playing with Old One? We want details later




DL -

I plan to either take copious notes or a tape recorder and my spare digital camera to snap some pics.  Should be fun!

~ Old One


----------



## Piratecat

Old One said:
			
		

> To say that I am as giddy as a drunk Catholic schoolgirl clad in the latest Victoria's Secrets gear on Prom Night about meeting P-Kitty, KC, Wulf and the rest of the DoD is an understatement




I did NOT need to know this.


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Destan said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion:  As an ice-breaker, play naked.
> 
> D




Only if I get my back waxed first   !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hola, Willpax!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> Then again, the video may not be a great idea. Especially when someone drops a die.
> 
> PK and OO--I know whatever happens, it will be fun.




Willpax,

How are ya?  I am sure it will be loads of fun...video or no !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Well...*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I did NOT need to know this.




No worries, P-Kitty...I do have a month to get myself under control !  

I am a bit serious though...this will only be my second ENworlder meeting, after getting to game with Rel and his crew down in NC...and I can't count the number of times I have read a passage in your's and Sagiro's respective SHs and said, "Damn, I wish I was there for that!"

Throwing Wulf into the mix just adds to that special tingly feeling !

Now I get a chance to meet, roll dice with and hang out with people I have "known" in cyberspace for 3 years...so I am definitely psyched!

~ Old One

PS - Not that you need to feel any pressure to run the most awesome session...EVAR !


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I did NOT need to know this.




Ditto.

Remember folks, "It's ok to love your fellow ENWorlders but not ok to LOVE your fellow ENWorlders."

Piratecat would probably be even more disturbed to know that Old One is a fit, macho-looking, ex-Army Captain (I think I got the rank right.  If not, my appologies, Old One).


----------



## Lela

This thread is becoming more and more of a horror movie all the time. . .


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> This thread is becoming more and more of a horror movie all the time. . .



So, what changed ? At least for the readers who suffer with the players...


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*visions of horror?*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> So, what changed ? At least for the readers who suffer with the players...




Ahh, i guess Lela has the same foreboding visions - about Old One meeting PC and Wulf...and then due to a strange coincidence Rel and Destan appear, too. A Conspirancy i say! Just think of what those guys can/will do if they are _not_ separated by miles of wire?! *shudder*

Oh and by the way - i still try catching up with your SH, Old One. Although i am not nearly as fast as i hoped to be. Great writing and world, too little free time...

Cheers!
Dougal


----------



## Davek

Old One,

Sorry for the brief hi-jack, but didn't you have an econimic system worked out for D20? I used to have a link to it, but cannot find it right now. Is it still active?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Old One

*Yep...*



			
				Davek said:
			
		

> Old One,
> 
> Sorry for the brief hi-jack, but didn't you have an econimic system worked out for D20? I used to have a link to it, but cannot find it right now. Is it still active?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave




Dave,

ENWorlder "Gez" had it posted somewhere...I am working on a revision of it right now, but I will e-mail you the old one (hehe...get it...old one).

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> ENWorlder "Gez" had it posted somewhere...I am working on a revision of it right now, but I will e-mail you the old one (hehe...get it...old one).
> 
> ~ Old One



"Old Ones" popping out of emails... horrible thought. Guess I'll ask a friend to make such a movie. 

Damn, there's already "Ring".


----------



## Old One

*Guten Morgen...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Ahh, i guess Lela has the same foreboding visions - about Old One meeting PC and Wulf...and then due to a strange coincidence Rel and Destan appear, too. A Conspirancy i say! Just think of what those guys can/will do if they are _not_ separated by miles of wire?! *shudder*
> 
> Oh and by the way - i still try catching up with your SH, Old One. Although i am not nearly as fast as i hoped to be. Great writing and world, too little free time...
> 
> Cheers!
> Dougal




Dougal,

How is my favorite retired Germanic gnome doing these days?  Thanks for the kind words .

PC, Wulf, Destan, Rel and Old One in the same room...scheming...

Sounds like RBDM paradise to me   !

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Old One said:
			
		

> Dougal,
> 
> How is my favorite retired Germanic gnome doing these days?  Thanks for the kind words .
> 
> PC, Wulf, Destan, Rel and Old One in the same room...scheming...
> 
> Sounds like RBDM paradise to me   !
> 
> ~ Old One




Wow, still remembering me? nice... 

If work was less i could lead a life    - apart from that life is fine   

Hmm, do you think it would be possible to use the video-conference-kit we have here at my company to link Darklone and me to this RBDM-Heaven? I need to learn how to be more evil than i am...   

Cheers!
Dougal, gnomish illusionist still sticking to 3.0


----------



## Lela

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Ahh, i guess Lela has the same foreboding visions - about Old One meeting PC and Wulf...and then due to a strange coincidence Rel and Destan appear, too. A Conspirancy i say! Just think of what those guys can/will do if they are _not_ separated by miles of wire?! *shudder*
> 
> Oh and by the way - i still try catching up with your SH, Old One. Although i am not nearly as fast as i hoped to be. Great writing and world, too little free time...
> 
> Cheers!
> Dougal



  Yes, but as you'll notice from the thread, they're all naked.

  Oh! must bleech my eyes_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

But then I wouldn't be able to read my stories. . .


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Lela said:
			
		

> Yes, but as you'll notice from the thread, they're all naked.
> 
> Oh! must bleech my eyes_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_




Heh, at least Kid Cthulu and the other ladies of PC's players will have something to chuckle about  

Especially since they are in this mindflayer-place. I imagine the frequent shout "Look! A tentacle!"


----------



## Lela

I think I'm going to buy stock in Clorox. . .


----------



## Darklone

Bumpuru.


----------



## Old One

*Thankee...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Bumpuru.




Thanks for the bump...

Still working on the next installment...it was a very complicated fight that happened over a year ago in RL...so I am having to get help from the players for my arthritic memory !  Good thing too...I left out some really juicy parts.  Should be finished soon.

We also played again this weekend...Session 29.  We introduced a new PC, the PCs got close to nature and Rose got to meet a medieval Hannibal Lector.  Good fun all the way around!

~ Old One


----------



## DethStryke

Old One said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bump...
> 
> Still working on the next installment...it was a very complicated fight that happened over a year ago in RL...so I am having to get help from the players for my arthritic memory !  Good thing too...I left out some really juicy parts.  Should be finished soon.
> 
> We also played again this weekend...Session 29.  We introduced a new PC, the PCs got close to nature and Rose got to meet a medieval Hannibal Lector.  Good fun all the way around!
> 
> ~ Old One




Not to mention the mystical, magical boot to the head Rose obtained. What fun that was! Jar the ol' brain cells. Because, really, things that important should be remembered easier than concussive damage and premature bathing.Don't forget the emaciated bear.

Bar brawls, swimming bears and liver, oh my!


----------



## Darklone

Liver.... Hannibal Lector... Rose flambee....


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Liver.... Hannibal Lector... Rose flambee....



 Ladies and Gentlemen, may I present: Darklone.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Hey Old One!

Still with us? If only there was an update i wouldn't fear you are hindered by the speedBUMPs of life...

Dougal


----------



## Darklone

Hmm. I want pictures of Old One playing in Piratecats group with Wulf Ratbane throwing this blue goo stuff at him. 

humpybumpy.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Oh, i just reread the part where Lela told Darklone to cook himself a gnome. Gladly this didn't happen. Anyway, there wouldn't be enough flesh on a gnome for him...maybe a roasted Litorian would be better, hmm? 

Apart from that this is a badly disguised bump...

Dougal


----------



## Old One

*Sorry about the slacking...*

Greetings Gang!

Thanks for the gratuitous bumps...

I have been busy helping another EN Worlder with a bit of editing on a top-secret project...so my poor SH is suffering.  I hope to have the update up prior to departing on a business trip tomorrow night.

Hang in there !

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

I hope Destan is making the most use of your help Old One.  Enjoy your trip.

Dougal, I don't know if you've ever tried eating Litorian.  It's naturally salty and a bit tougher than other meats.  Which would be great if it didn't tend to be, well, extremely spicy.  And by that I mean hot spices.  It's like biting into pure jalapano peppers and sucking out the contents quickly.

Which, incidently, makes them a great treat for fire based lifeforms.  Dramojg (sp?) found them especially tasty I think.  In fact, some Mojg try to emulate this aspect of their dragon-like former rulers.  But never without bread, milk, and a minor cold spell handy.

Interestingly, this hasn't cought on among mainstream Mojg (as much as there are mainstream Mojg).  Likely this is due to the Litorian race's tendency to avenge the deaths of their fellows.  Most Mojg who try it out seem to die very grewsome and bloody deaths.


----------



## Darklone

Lithorians are fast food. Eat fast or you're food.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Lela said:
			
		

> Dougal, I don't know if you've ever tried eating Litorian.  It's naturally salty and a bit tougher than other meats.  Which would be great if it didn't tend to be, well, extremely spicy.  And by that I mean hot spices.  It's like biting into pure jalapano peppers and sucking out the contents quickly.




Ah, Lela, come to think of it, i am a big fan of Jalapano peppers and hot indian food. I even made the effort to order a bottle of "Dave's Insanity Sauce" from New Orleans to heaten up things here in (c)old germany.

As of now, i didn't roast Darklone's Litorian, since he is a hawk totem warrior. And i simply dn't like hawk. Most say it tastes like chicken, but i think there is some other taste with it. And those runes he has on his skin really colour your teeth in strange ways.

On the other hand, giant would be a nice meaty snack, if they wouldn't be so heavy on your stomach. Especially those wielding Mauls...



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Which, incidently, makes them a great treat for fire based lifeforms.  Dramojg (sp?) found them especially tasty I think.  In fact, some Mojg try to emulate this aspect of their dragon-like former rulers.  But never without bread, milk, and a minor cold spell handy.




Ahh, now i see why Mojh have flamebreath! hmhmmm...



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Interestingly, this hasn't cought on among mainstream Mojg (as much as there are mainstream Mojg).  Likely this is due to the Litorian race's tendency to avenge the deaths of their fellows.  Most Mojg who try it out seem to die very grewsome and bloody deaths.




Tehee, i would like to see the Litorian magister who tries to identify the bad bad litorian-eating mojh by using object loresight multiple times on the refuse the mojh left after his dinner 



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Lithorians are fast food. Eat fast or you're food.




...and i thought they were fleet of foot and thus fast food.


----------



## Lela

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Tehee, i would like to see the Litorian magister who tries to identify the bad bad litorian-eating mojh by using object loresight multiple times on the refuse the mojh left after his dinner



That's one of the great things about AU.  The spells aren't designed to do one thing and one thing only.  You can use them in so many different ways.  _Hygiene_ has taken the place of _Reincarnate_ as favorite group spell among my players.  Especially after that little foray into the sewers.  The spells, like the rest of the book, do a supreme job of keeping you from being boxed in.  And I thought 3rd edition was freeing!




			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> ...and i thought they were fleet of foot and thus fast food.



Heh, probably both.  Just remember that the soles of a Litorian's feet are the hottest part.  This may or may not have something to do with that but, consider this a warning.  Litorian's aren't cannibals for many reasons.  But one of the major ones is that eating a Litorian can tend to make your hair fall out. 


By the way, Old one, if you want us to go all silent be sure to let us know.  Seems there's a movement going on in other parts of the forum to cut down on bumping and other such things.  Let us know if you want us to go that route.


----------



## Lela

Double Post


----------



## Old One

*Session 22 (Part Two)*

*Of Gnolls and Men and Halflings…*

Once they were beyond the bounds of civilization, it quickly became clear that Junior Tribune Metallus was an Imperial pain in the arse.  His incessant whining about the quality of the food, the lack of creature comforts and his rustic companions soon earned him a place at the rear of the column.  His unwavering air of morale superiority and complete obliviousness to it’s irritating effects quickly grated on many nerves.  The grizzled _Optio_, Bato, took his commander’s complaints and insults with stoic silence, but the occasional eye roll and grimace let the others know his feelings for the young officer.  The rest of the party alternately did their best to humor and ignore the Emorian.

Their mounts made the journey pass quickly, but there where many chafed thighs and hobbling gaits by the end of the second day.  As they passed into the broad river valley with the ruined hamlet and stone bridge, hairs began rising on neck napes.  Scouting flights by _Severus_ and Quintus revealed their line of march was being shadowed by leather-clad gnolls and their enormous wolf companions.  In addition, they caught an odd rippling in the air from time to time that betrayed a magical scrying sensor.  They pressed on despite a general sense of foreboding.

Three days out from the Two-Headed Stag, they crossed the northern ridge of the river valley and looked down upon the gently rolling hills and occasional copse of trees that carpeted the land toward the hill-ringed ruins of Greenspires.  Visible on the northern horizon was the cloud-topped crown of Dragonspire Mountain.  Sextus reined his mount in for a moment, “Ah…only four or five more days, at most.”

They made good time through the grasslands, spending but one night in a cozy thicket before climbing the hills towards Greenspires.  The gnolls still followed and flanked them, but kept half-a-league or more distant.  Rowan, irritated at their constant presence and anxious to sink an arrow or ten into gnoll-hide, groused, “Damn cowards, just let ‘em come within range of my trusty Scythian bow!”

A bit of ground fog greeted them on the following morn, slowing their ascent towards the ruined town.  They were nearing the crest when Quintus jerked his mount to a sudden stop.

“Something is wrong ahead,” the sorcerer’s eyebrows knit together in concentration.  “_Severus_ is sending me confused images of some type of battle.”

“Look,” Rowan called, pointing at the hilltop.

Several thin streams of smoke rose lazily into the air.  Then, a breath of wind wafted the pungent smell of wood smoke across the ridge.

“By Osirian, isn’t anything ever easy for us?” Quintus asked the heavens.

The faint ringing of steel on steel was the only answer.

“To the summit,” the elder Scipio called.

_(DM’s Note: The town of Greenspire was built at the conjunction of the Great Western (Trade) Road and the Oar Road, in a low-lying area surrounded by a ring of brush-crowned hills.  The remains of the town are not visible unless you are atop the hills around the town.)_

Blades were loosened and armor straps tightened as they gained the ridge.  Below them, chaos and blood reigned.  The tattered flags of half-a-dozen halfling trading houses rose above burning wagons, howling gnolls and grimly battling guards.  A score of wagons were formed in a rough laager around the cracked fountain at the center of the crossroads.  Several were burning and the broken bodies of halfling and human were strewn about liberally.

Rowan barely suppressed an urge to charge down into the midst of his hated enemies, dropping to one knee to study the situation instead.

“Look…they have already repelled one assault at least,” the ranger said, pointing to crumpled gnoll corpses piled in front of the wagon wall.  “But the gnolls are regrouping and mean to strike from the east and north.”

Two large knots of the canine creatures were visible through the swirling smoke, beating weapons against their shields and yelping loudly.  Crimson and black banners waved madly in their front ranks.

Cragen squinted at the battle lines.  “Not much time…”

Quintus nodded.  

“Agreed.  Rowan, let’s take the near group…the ones to the east.  Lead the others through the ruins and I will support you with spells from above.  Do NOT charge them until you see my fireball hit,” he said, looking pointedly at Röse.

The big Brigante's face split in a wolfish grin and he spoke a word, enlarging his magic axe to its largest size.  Quintus closed his eyes, concentrating for a moment.  His form shimmered and rudimentary wings sprouted from his back.  He shot Sextus a stern look.

“We are almost home, brother…take care that you remain in one piece.  I would hate to have to explain anything to mother.”

Sextus waved off his concern even as a gleam crept into his eyes.  The bard glanced at the Emorians.  Bato was calmly checking his equipment…spear, _scutum_, _gladius_ and _pugio_.  The Junior Tribune was visibly shaking and Sextus thought he heard the young man’s teeth chattering.  Rowan and Röse smiled grimly at each other and the barbarian clapped Cragen on the shoulder.  The dwarf hefted his hammer and settled his helm tightly on his head.

Quintus took to the air awkwardly and mentally instructed _Severus_ to orbit the periphery of the battle and warn him of any other groups approaching.  As the elder Scipio flew ahead on unsteady wings, the companions moved rapidly through the ruins, angling to the northeast.  Sextus’s rich baritone voice rose above the sounds of battle rejoined just as arrows from hidden gnoll scouts began to fall amongst them…

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 22 (Part Three) – The Charge*


----------



## willpax

How nice. I'm the first one to post on this.

It's good to see that the group hasn't lost their tactical skills--now we'll see if the DM hasn't either. 

I trust your travel was pleasant, Old One?


----------



## Old One

*Actually...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> How nice. I'm the first one to post on this.
> 
> It's good to see that the group hasn't lost their tactical skills--now we'll see if the DM hasn't either.
> 
> I trust your travel was pleasant, Old One?




Willpax,

How iz ya?

Just getting ready to leave the office...I promised an update before I headed out !

This trip isn't too bad...only about a 2-hour road trip, with meetings tomorrow and Saturday.

See ya soon and thanks for stopping in!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Ah, with the vividness.  Thanks Old One.


----------



## Rel

I'm desperately scrambling to get my crap together for NCGDIII so I totally don't have time to be reading story hours and certainly not posting how great they continue to be.

Especially that part about Quintus admonishing Rose about charging into battle before the fireball strikes.  Definately didn't have time to be reading that.


----------



## Lela

The thought occurs to me that a couple levels in Rogue could be really effective for a Barbarian. . .

 Thanks Rel.  I might look into that.


----------



## Rel

Lela said:
			
		

> The thought occurs to me that a couple levels in Rogue could be really effective for a Barbarian. . .
> 
> Thanks Rel.  I might look into that.




You mean the whole, "Just fireball the whole melee.  I'll make my saving throw.  And if I don't, I've got enough hit points to take it." tactic?  (Tactic might be an overly generous word for this maneuver.)


----------



## Lela

Nah, I mean that Evasion, along with some other minor Rogue stuff, might fit in well for a Barbarian.  Going through a _Fireball_ completely unscathed is somehting I can see a Barbarian doing.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Rel said:
			
		

> You mean the whole, "Just fireball the whole melee.  I'll make my saving throw.  And if I don't, I've got enough hit points to take it." tactic?  (Tactic might be an overly generous word for this maneuver.)





Yes, one of the things I dislike about 3e. However, I love Old One's Story for the characters and world! Glad to see a post!


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> You mean the whole, "Just fireball the whole melee.  I'll make my saving throw.  And if I don't, I've got enough hit points to take it." tactic?  (Tactic might be an overly generous word for this maneuver.)



Ohhhh, I could talk for hours about this topic 

Barbarian raging sneak attacks with greataxes and greatswords plus Cleave after a charge into flanking position in the middle of incoming fireballs .... Yeah, Barbarian rogues are pretty effective.

Not that I'm worried about Rose anyhow. He'll chew through anything.


----------



## Lela

You don't happen to have any of those characters typed up, do you Darklone?  I'd like to take a look if you do.

I'm curious about what you hate BH but it's probably not a SH topic.


----------



## Tortoise

Darklone said:
			
		

> Not that I'm worried about Rose anyhow. He'll chew through anything.




Hmmm ... if that's how you define his defeat by rats, his defeat by the twins, his defeat by the pit fighter ... hehehehehe

Actually he's the best distraction the rest of the group could ask for. Enemies see him going crazy in their midst, concentrate on him and the rest of us get some good shots in and tend to survive longer.

I have a blast watching John run Rose. He really cuts loose and lets the chaos of the moment lead the character. It's like crossing a hyperactive 8 year old with a badger on amphetamines, all action, all the time, and never a dull moment.


----------



## Tortoise

Something Old One didn't cover in the write-up mainly because it was just part of the travel description is that we had been tracked a bit by gnolls as we came north from Oar. We seemed to have lost them at one point (not through any effort on our part) and we had a couple days rest at the Two Headed Stag (or whatever that little fortified inn is called where Sextus had the bard duel with the Sar female. (They dueled again and he won by a whisker this time.)

When we started north again Quintus's familiar spotted several large groups of gnolls and wolves moving north rapidly running almost paralel to our course, but slightly ahead of us and slightly east and west.

Quintus went into squak form and was able to get a quick look that didn't show any familiar crimson colors in their clothing or banners.

At this point we were fairly certain the gnolls all over the region were getting together to lay siege to Glynden. Pretty scarey thought.

We pushed our horses a bit to try and get to the caravan and Greenspire all the sooner. When we reached the ridge just before Greenspire we tried to hide the horses and then crept closer before heading in to help defend the besieged caravan. The horses play a minor if slightly important role a bit later on.


----------



## Lela

Say, Tortoise, it sounds like you've had experience with 8 year-olds and badgers.


----------



## DethStryke

That would explain the shrieks and cursing I hear coming from his room some nights....

Let's just say that there are times that I'm glad I'm moving out. 

As to John playing Rose... you have to realize that this is the same man that comes to the game with a brown paper grocery bag full of pixi sticks and similar substances (read: Caffinne and/or Sugar based). I have watched him drain pixi sticks, to the tune of 3 to 4 of them, into a fruit roll up and eat it whole. A couple of times. In a row. He says it is like "a sugar 8-ball".

He is very animated though, so everything he says and explains is like a huge play, where he is every character in it. Good times....


----------



## Darklone

Guess that axe was a nice toy for him then ?


----------



## Old One

*Session 22 (Part Three)*

Greetings All!

Quick update this evening...thanks to Tortoise (Rowan) and Dethstryke for dropping in...more to follow soon!

*The Charge*

The initial smattering of gnoll arrows was little more than an annoyance.  A few razor thin lines of blood appeared on various party appendages as missiles skipped off armor, but the companion’s advance was undeterred.  Rowan snapped a few shots off, grunting in satisfaction each time a shaft sank home.  Röse caught one unfortunate gnoll as it tried to shift firing positions; he left a red ruin in his wake.  The Emorians advanced in close order, their locked _scutums_ warding off every arrow.  Sextus’s song of valor faltered a bit as an arrow opened a gash along his ribs, but he quickly redoubled his effort.  Drusilla crept forward silently with gladius and pugio bared, and a mask of hatred on her otherwise beautiful face.

Quintus summoned a magical shield as they came into missile range and angled it downward to ward him from the gnoll archers.  He calculated his pitiful flying speed against the rapid gnoll advance and cursed.

“By Osirian, I may be too late.”

He held his magic until his line of sight cleared a large ruined warehouse concealing a large part of the gnoll warband attacking the laager from the east.  As he summoned forth the energy to send his deadly spell streaking towards the middle of the gnoll ranks, their lead elements hit the wagon wall.  The roar of the sorcerer’s fireball momentarily drowned out the shrieks of dying humans, halflings and gnolls.  Quintus grinned as he flapped over his handiwork on unsteady wings.

“Ah…perfect placement!”

All but the first two ranks of the gnoll column and a few rear rank stragglers had been caught up in the blast.  Over a score of the dog-men lay still in charred piles, with another dozen yelping in pain and desperately pawing at burning fur.  The rest of the party brushed past the weak screen of gnoll scouts and hit the shattered column broadside.  Half-a-dozen wounded gnolls went down in a few grains to axe, hammer, gladius, spear and arrow.

Junior Tribune Metallus withdrew his bloody blade from a canine neck and stared at it for a long moment.  When he looked up, his eyes were bright with fervor.  He saw a knot of gnolls struggling with caravan guards to his left and leapt towards them, screaming at the top of his young lungs.

“For the glory of Emor!”

Bato cursed and sprinted after his foolish charge, spitting a yowling gnoll on his spear as he ran.  Cragen, Röse, Sextus and Drusilla closed on the milling rearguard of the column, slaughtering many of the stunned gnolls and putting the rest to flight.  Rowan worked his way around behind the fleeing creatures and shot them down as they ran past.  

Another wagon flamed at the makeshift bulwark, but the defenders, assisted by the wild-eyed Junior Tribune and steady Optio, broke the vanguard of the gnoll attack and sent the survivors fleeing into the ruins.  Quintus circled overhead and dropped several flasks of flaming oil on the retreating humanoids.  Those on the ground paused to regroup and catch their breath.  They had foiled the eastern thrust, but now arrows began to fall again from gnoll snipers and several found their mark.  To the north, gnoll warhorns sounded and many yelping voices bayed in response.

Quintus felt the magic holding his altered form together weaking and alit atop the slate roof of a ruined townhouse.  From his perch, he saw another knot of gnolls, larger than the first moving through the ruins toward his companions.  He began plotting the strike point for his next fireball, waiting for more enemies to expose themselves.  Rowan crouched behind a low stonewall, trading shafts with a trio of gnoll archers.  Despite their numbers, the ranger’s skill proved to be too much; two fell and the third retreated.

Sextus looked towards the wagon laager and saw the Junior Tribune and Bato pulling wounded men and halflings away from a blazing wagon.  Acrid smoke drifted from west to east, making both sight and breath difficult.  Cragen and Röse, each a bit bruised and battered, grinned at each other and hefted their weapons.  Quintus yelled from above, pointing to the northwest, “Here they come…get ready!”

As the elder Scipio turned and began calling on his inner power, his body froze.  His sight, likewise frozen, was fixed on large gnoll warband advancing towards them.  In the center were six splendid specimens, each heavily armed and armored.  Beneath the eaves of the house the _held_ sorcerer stood atop, a gnoll festooned with bird feathers, animal and humanoid skulls, and bearing a large spiked club grinned a feral grin.  The gnoll shaman’s scarred paws dipped into his component bag as he stalked through the ruins, looking for more human victims.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Barbarian’s Last Stand*

Enjoy !

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> *Next: Barbarian’s Last Stand*



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

 *faints*


----------



## willpax

Most excellent cliffhanger. 

In answer to the "How I'm doin'" question: I'm teaching, it's early in the semester, and this will be a hard slog, but I love it. Kids and wife are healthy and well. I'm actually trying to write up my own group's adventures as a story hour (we play rather infrequently, so it's mainly an aid to memory), but I'm not sure I'll post them for public consumption. I read some of the story hours here and realize that I and my players are rank amateurs where D&D tactics are concerned. 

Speaking of tactics, I can't wait to see how they get out of this one...


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> a gnoll festooned with bird feathers, animal and humanoid skulls, and bearing a large spiked club grinned a feral grin.




I *need* this miniature - very cool description. Very cool (cruel) predicament as well!


----------



## Darklone

Luckily Quintus is high perched on a house... wouldn't want to see his throat slit casually.


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> *faints*




*whistles innocently and looks at the ceiling*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

willpax said:
			
		

> Most excellent cliffhanger.
> 
> In answer to the "How I'm doin'" question: I'm teaching, it's early in the semester, and this will be a hard slog, but I love it. Kids and wife are healthy and well. I'm actually trying to write up my own group's adventures as a story hour (we play rather infrequently, so it's mainly an aid to memory), but I'm not sure I'll post them for public consumption. I read some of the story hours here and realize that I and my players are rank amateurs where D&D tactics are concerned.
> 
> Speaking of tactics, I can't wait to see how they get out of this one...




Willpax,

Glad to hear you and the crew are well.  I would be more than happy to give a tactics spanking...er, lesson to your players !  My group has a tendency to be confounded by the simplest foes, yet manage to triumph against very long odds...but this time may be different   ...

Thanks for stopping by...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*No, no, no...*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> I *need* this miniature - very cool description. Very cool (cruel) predicament as well!




Pogre, 

I want this minature...painted by you .  Hey, if I ever hit the lottery, can I just hire you for a year to come paint minis and put together props for me ?

Unfortunately, their predicament is about to get worse...oops...did I let that slip?

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> My group has a tendency to be confounded by the simplest foes, yet manage to triumph against very long odds




Ditto.

Great update.  I'm looking forward to the conclusion (just the conclusion of the battle.  Not Rose's conclusion.   )


----------



## Darklone

Old One: How do you do your big battles? Do you actually roll for puny soldier Joes or do you tell your players what happens and only do the combat stuff for their opponents?


----------



## Old One

*But...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Luckily Quintus is high perched on a house... wouldn't want to see his throat slit casually.




Darklone, 

Nice try, but you haven't seen my super-ninja-monkey gnolls !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hey...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> Great update.  I'm looking forward to the conclusion (just the conclusion of the battle.  Not Rose's conclusion.   )




Rel,

Recovered from NC Game Day III?  Check your e-mail...I need some help on something !

I think I have 2 more posts for this particulary battle...one might even show up today...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*It depends...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Old One: How do you do your big battles? Do you actually roll for puny soldier Joes or do you tell your players what happens and only do the combat stuff for their opponents?





Darklone,

I typically don't roll everything out for "off-scene" combats.  I have a "quick and dirty" mass combat system that is essentially a ratio and modifier thingee with opposed rolls.  For large battles, I will roll 3 or 4 rounds of combat, with the winner of each round getting a circumstance bonus on the opposed roll for the next round (to simulate momentum shifts).  It is possible for a small force to do quite well, but they may eventually lose the battle due to attrition.

I also use "intervention points" when the PCs are directly involved in the combat.  An intervention point comes between mass combat rounds and allows the PCs to do something heroic (like the flank attack in the last update).  This is rolled out normally, and if the PCs are successful, then it gives their allies a circumstance bonus on the next mass combat round.  Intervention point examples would be things like attacking an enemy command group, a flank or rear attack, holding a critical point in the line, destroying an enemy siege engine or artillery piece...things like that.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

That doesn't sound too difficult.  Perhaps I'll run one.  In fact, I think I have a place to put it.  Thanks Old One.


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> I think I have 2 more posts for this particulary battle...one might even show up today...
> 
> ~ Old One



Nice try. Your ninja gnolls might be sneaky, but we know your tricks by now


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Nice try. Your ninja gnolls might be sneaky, but we know your tricks by now




O yea of little faith !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 22 (Part Four)*

*Barbarian’s Last Stand?*

Quintus cursed wordlessly as the gnoll warband slide under his frozen line-of-sight and disappeared.  His cursing redoubled as arrows, driven by powerful gnoll bows, began smashing into his protective shield.  One sliced through, striking the sorcerer solidly and causing him to rock back and forth on his perch.  Below, a trio of gnoll archers yipped with glee and sent more shafts upwards.  Each wanted to be the one to topple the helpless human.  From his vantage point, Rowan saw Quintus stiffen and then become a butt for gnollish archery.  The ranger crouched low and dodged through the ruins, trying to find a spot from which to target Quintus’s tormentors.  He failed to notice a shadowy form darkening the doorway of a ruined tanner’s shop as he sped by.

Cragen, Sextus, Drusilla and Röse also saw the elder Scipio freeze atop the crumbled townhouse and began moving towards the building.  Before they had traveled ten paces, the lead elements of the northern gnoll warband slammed into them, driving them back into the broad avenue.  Nearly a score of gnolls crowded in, barking, slashing and ringing the companions on all sides.  An even larger group hit the wagon wall again, rocking the defenders back on their heels and threatening to breach the weakening defenses.  Between the two packs of gnolls stood a small command group, five bodyguards about an enormous battle-scarred leader.  Anticipatory howls of triumph rent the air.

Rowan’s frozen gaze was maddeningly focused on a cracked piece of masonry over grown with grass.  He smelled the approaching gnoll even before two clawed feet covered in mangy fur entered his limited field of vision.  He mentally closed his eyes and prepared his soul for the afterlife.  Hot, fetid breath, reeking of rotten meat, washed over the nap of his neck and coarse whiskers brushed his ear.  A guttural voice croaked in broken _Tradespeak_.

“Me would killz yer now, but fresh bloodz, pumpin’ from dyin’ heartz, is much more tastiez.  Me be backz soon…”

Harsh laughter followed the retreating footsteps as the gnoll shaman departed to join the main fray.

‘Well,’ thought the ranger wryly, ‘at least my bladder is paralyzed too.’

The gnoll’s premature howls of victory, transitioned into barks of dismay as the companions closed ranks and lashed out in all directions.  Drusilla tumbled deftly through the gnoll ranks, hamstringing as she went.  Sextus struck and sang and struck again.  Cragen shield and armor turned away most blows and his answering hammer blows crushed bone and breastplate alike.  Röse gave into his Brigante heritage and let the rage take him, swinging his axe with wild abandon, splitting skulls and spraying crimson in an ever-widening arc.  Within twenty grains, half their attackers were down and the rest drew back in dismay.  With a roar of _‘Skilorn’_, the gnoll leader and his bodyguard hurtled into the press.

_(DM’s Note: A couple of quick items…(1) It is a standing joke around the table that Röse’s combat effectiveness is inversely proportional to the number of opponents he is facing.  A single rat is the barbarian’s doom, but six gnolls hacking away at a relatively lightly armored barbarian are completely ineffective!  IIRC, I hit him one time with 10-12 attacks…pitiful !  (2) Skilorn is the bandit chieftain that has been plaguing the area for some time and who figured prominently in several captured missives from the Mysterious “R”…faces around the table were not happy when he was announced.  (3) Another incontrovertible fact of this gaming group is the uncanny ability to fail saving throws at the worst possible time.  There is no “worst offender”…they are all equally culpable.)_

The gnoll shaman saw his chieftain charge into battle and followed close behind.  He called upon the Darkness to freeze the huge, blood-streaked human warrior so Skilorn could eat his liver.  He snarled in rage as the man shrugged of his magic and continued to spill the blood of his pack.  He hefted his wickedly spiked club and moved forward, only to lurch sideways as a warhammer crashed into his left flank.

Cragen peered over the rim of his shield and growled at the stunned gnoll, “Now that I ‘ave yer attention, I’d greatly ‘ppreciate it if yer would quite castin’ yer black arts on me friends!”

The shaman’s lips curled back from his yellowed fangs and bobbed his head once before swinging his club.  “Datz fine,’ he snarled, “me killz yer the ol-fashioned wayz!”

Sextus cursed as the dwarf broke ranks to attack the feathered gnoll.  A pair of the dog-men lunged into the gap created by Cragen’s departure.  The bard tried to block their advance, but crumpled under their combined assault.  The last strains of the younger Scipio’s song hung in the air for a few moments before dissipating.  One of the gnolls reached down to tear out the bard’s throat with a gnarled paw, only to pitch forward with Drusilla’s _pugio_ between its ribs.  The other gnoll howled in anger and leapt at the silent woman as she stood over Sextus’s still form.

Two of the gnolls using Quintus for target practice grew impatient, as most of their arrows failed to penetrate his defenses.  One barked to the other and motioned to a low-hanging part of the roof while pulling a dagger and clamping it between his fangs.  The other grinned and loped to the edge of the building, crouched down and cupped his paws.  The first gnoll howled and bounced forward, using his companions aid to gain the crumbling roof a few paces below the helpless sorcerer.  

The remaining gnoll, his line of fire blocked, cast about for another opponent.  He spied Rowan’s still form twenty paces away and chuckled a most unpleasant gnoll chuckle.  He slung his bow and drew an ugly serrated blade as he stalked toward the ranger.

Röse, surrounding by growling opponents and now howling himself, wrought fearful execution.  Blood streamed from a dozen wounds, each terrible enough to fell a commoner, yet he battled on.  He smashed down foe after foe, gutting one of Skilorn’s guards and braining another.  The bandit chief roared his displeasure and charged, raising his own huge axe.  The two crashed together and sprang apart, howling and hacking.  A quartet of bloodthirsty gnolls circled the pair with bared fangs, waiting.  

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 22 (Part Five) – Blood and Ashes*


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> ‘Well,’ thought the ranger wryly, ‘at least my bladder is paralyzed too.’




FANtastic!


----------



## Broccli_Head

Sucks for Rowan and Quintus. Hopefully, Röse will turn the tide against the ragin' gnoll.


----------



## Lela

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Sucks for Rowan and Quintus. Hopefully, Röse will turn the tide against the ragin' gnoll.



 Well, he is surrounded by a pack of Gnolls.  He should be radically effective.


----------



## Darklone

Given he's prolly greatcleaving, I would say he's even _radial-ly_ effective 

Still waiting for Quintus Hold Person to wear off. And I'm waiting for the jokes about Sextus later that he needs women to look after him.


----------



## Tortoise

Hopefully not spoiling something in the upcoming story from Old One, but I recall that once Cragen gets separated, someone, either he or the gnoll he's fighting gets the idea that some cover would be useful and casts obscuring mist which causes more than one combatant (a few gnolls plus Cragen) to get all sorts of turned about.


----------



## Tortoise

Darklone said:
			
		

> Still waiting for Quintus Hold Person to wear off. And I'm waiting for the jokes about Sextus later that he needs women to look after him.




Actually we never noticed since all of us were nearly killed and the battle was raw chaos unleashed. Each of us had done something to save another in the party and in turn were saved by someone else. 

There was no "tide of battle", more of a "blender of battle" set on eviscerate.


----------



## Darklone

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Actually we never noticed since all of us were nearly killed and the battle was raw chaos unleashed. Each of us had done something to save another in the party and in turn were saved by someone else.
> 
> There was no "tide of battle", more of a "blender of battle" set on eviscerate.



You know, I think that's a real big compliment for a DM to hear from one of his players.


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> You know, I think that's a real big compliment for a DM to hear from one of his players.




Then I must be one of the best DM's EVER!


----------



## Tramp4life

Tortoise said:
			
		

> There was no "tide of battle", more of a "blender of battle" set on eviscerate.




Truer words were never spoken, Rowan!    

Man, this story hour is a touch behind, no?


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> FANtastic!




I must admit I am taking a bit more "artistic liberty" with Session 22 than I do with most...but that is just the type of thing Rowan would think !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Too True...*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Sucks for Rowan and Quintus. Hopefully, Röse will turn the tide against the ragin' gnoll.




Broc, 

How are ya?  Yeah...things don't look to good for them...fortunately, Röse is in a target-rich environment ...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, he is surrounded by a pack of Gnolls.  He should be radically effective.







			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Still waiting for Quintus Hold Person to wear off. And I'm waiting for the jokes about Sextus later that he needs women to look after him.




Lela,

It is impossible to underestimate how incredibly lucky Röse was during this battle thus far...I couldn't hit him to save my life.  Plus, a raging barbarian with a high damage weapon is pretty scary...

Darklone,

Quintus's _Hold Person_ wear off?  Perish the thought..!  As uncomfortable as Sextus is around Drusilla, having to be beholden to her for saving his life would be kinda fun.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Damn...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Hopefully not spoiling something in the upcoming story from Old One, but I recall that once Cragen gets separated, someone, either he or the gnoll he's fighting gets the idea that some cover would be useful and casts obscuring mist which causes more than one combatant (a few gnolls plus Cragen) to get all sorts of turned about.




Crap...

I have got to start taking better notes ...I had forgotten about that...good thing I can now incorporate it !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Stop the Presses!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Truer words were never spoken, Rowan!
> 
> Man, this story hour is a touch behind, no?




OMG!  Cragen makes an appearence!  Everyone welcome Tramp4Life (aka Cragen the (one and only) Dwarf) !

~ Old One

PS - Yeah...way behind...I am trying to get caught up, but that annoying thing know as "Real Life" keeps interfering


----------



## Piratecat

Two weeks 'til we game together!  Prepare for hot mindflayer action.


----------



## Old One

*Ohhh...*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Two weeks 'til we game together!  Prepare for hot mindflayer action.




I just got all tingly !  Seriously, looking forward to it...who do I get to kill, er...play?  I need some prep time for this uber-level game !

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> I just got all tingly !




The good news is that that was you making your first Will save against the Mind Flayers.

The bad news is that I suspect it won't be the last one you have to make.


----------



## Lela

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Two weeks 'til we game together!  Prepare for hot mindflayer action.



  Great.  Not only are they playing naked but now there are hot, get this, Mind Flayers.

 These guys are nuts.

  I can't believe I said that. . .


----------



## Darklone

Pst Cragen, German beer for spoilers ?


----------



## Tramp4life

Darklone said:
			
		

> Pst Cragen, German beer for spoilers ?




I believe I can be talked into that deal, but Old One has a greater gift for prose.  You'll likely get more pleasure from his rendition!    

However I will give you this...

"A dragon came down, FROM THE SKY"    

TFL

BTW, Old One, we can keep mind flayers out of this game for as long as you like!


----------



## DethStryke

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> "A dragon came down, FROM THE SKY"




*hand motions emphatically towards the clouds, thrusting with each word* From _the SKY_!



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> BTW, Old One, we can keep mind flayers out of this game for as long as you like!




I second that motion!


----------



## Darklone

!!!!


----------



## Old One

*Blood and Ashes*

Unfortunately, Quintus could clearly see his doom approaching.  The mangy-furred gnoll pulled itself onto the roof, slide the heavy dirk from its mouth and ran a black tongue across its yellowed teeth before softly snarling.  It covered the eight paces to the paralyzed sorcerer in two quick bounds, bringing the blade in line with Quintus’s jugular.

Foul breath washed across the elder Scipio’s nose, “Goodbyez, dead manz!”

A blur of black and white hit the gnoll’s face and sent it hurtling off the roof.  The dog-man screamed once, holding its savaged face with both paws, before meeting the pavement with a sickening crunch.  _Severus_ flapped away, a gnoll eyeball dangling in one talon.  The remaining gnoll at the foundation of the house snapped an arrow at the osprey as it climbed for altitude, but the shot went wide.  The gnoll creeping towards Rowan paused and looked towards the cause of the ruckus.

Quintus, mentally straining against his magical bonds, nearly fell off the roof as the magic ceased.  A grim smile creased his bloody lips as he began calling on his magic.

_Optio_ Bato, Emorian Legionnaire, shook his head in wonder.  His charge, Junior Tribune Metallus, was not quite the poof he had imagined.  After his initial shock, the young officer had taken to the slaughter with earnest zeal.  The pair used their _scutii_, _gladii_ and close-fighting tactics to good effect against the strong, but reckless gnolls.  Humans and halflings alike rallied around the Emorians, holding the wagon wall against the enemy.

Cragen gasped as another blow from the Shaman’s club hammered through his defenses.  His return strike missed as the gnoll nimbly danced aside.  ‘This is nae goin’ so well,’ the dwarf thought grimly, before he hefted his hammer and tried to get in under his larger opponent’s reach once more.  

Behind him, Drusilla lost her uneven battle with several gnolls and slumped atop Sextus’s still form, bleeding badly from a head wound.  The dwarf caught her fall in his peripheral vision and whispered a silent prayer to Moradin before calling a thick mist into being, partially sheltering himself, Drusilla and Sextus from view.  The gnoll Shaman cursed and crouched low, sniffing the air.  He grinned and began to creep towards Cragen’s distinct smell.

The contest between Skilorn and Röse continued to attract unwanted attention.  Survivors from the first gnollish column, scouts and snipers filtered through the ruins to watch their leader crush the human.  Soon, close to a score of the dog-men circled the battling pair, yipping and yowling.  The Brigante landed several glancing blows, but the bandit chief was much fresher and shrugged them off.  His return cuts were powerful and precise. Röse was soon staggering under the unrelenting attack and quickly tiring from his numerous wounds.

For the second time in ten turns of the minute glass, Rowan was glad the Shaman’s paralyzing magic extended to his bladder.  His unblinking eyes watched the approach of the gnoll’s serrated knife with detached fascination.  ‘I sure hope the others make it,’ he thought glumly as the blade was drawn back.

_Severus_ wheeled above the smoke and chaos, tucked his wings and plummeted earthward.  Quintus felt the elation of his familiar as the dexterous bird easily avoided the gnoll’s clumsy shot and raked the unfortunate creatures head, opening bloody furrows.  The sorcerer mirrored that feeling as _magic missiles_ sprang from his outstretched hands, hammering the gnoll standing before Rowan in the back.  The dog-man yelped in pain and fell into the ranger.  Both crashed to the ground.

Cragen and the Shaman collided in the mist.  Both struck out and both connected.  The dwarf gasped, “I canna’ take much more o’ this…by Moradin’s light!”

He focused and swung his hammer.  A violet light flared briefly about the head of the weapon as it cut through the mist and struck the Shaman in the forehead.  The creature’s skull surrendered with a thunderous crack and it fell to the pavement.  Cragen dropped to one knee and split the unmoving gnoll’s head like an overripe melon with a final blow.

_(DM’s Note: Cragen’s hammer is a bonded weapon.  It allows him to “smite” 1/day.)_

Röse paused for a moment and shook the blood and sweat from his eyes like a cur shedding water from an unwanted rain.  Through the haze of his rage, he was distantly aware of the yapping laughter of the gnolls, of the acrid smoke that burned his lungs and the fact that he stood alone.  He pushed all peripheral awareness from his mind as Skilorn bellowed and launched another attack.  All his being was focused on the thin lip of the gnoll’s axe as it cut through the air towards his head.  Three words resounded in his addled brain, ‘Not…Quick…Enough.’

A gust of wind blew a column of stinging smoke past Quintus, temporarily blocking his view of Rowan and his tormentor.  He cursed and directed his anger at the remaining gnoll below him.  Already wounded from Severus’s attack, the creature pawed at its quiver, attempting to notch another arrow.  The sorcerer ended the gnoll’s attempt with another barrage of arcane missiles.

Sensation returned to Rowan and the ranger found his mouth filled with flea-ridden gnoll fur.  Sputtering and spitting, he crawled from under his mortally wounded mortal enemy and sank the Old Man’s blade deep into its throat.  He quickly gathered up his bow, notched an arrow and went gnoll hunting.

Skilorn’s attack passed close enough to Röse’s head to buss his cheek with a metallic kiss.  The bandit chief staggered forward, following the force of his blow.  The Brigante pivoted on groaning legs and whipped his own axe around with the last of his fading strength.  The blade hit the huge gnoll at the juncture of neck and shoulder, shearing through Skilorn’s upper torso before lodging his breastbone.  The gnoll dropped without so much as a whimper and lay still.  After a moment of stunned silence, howls of dismay rent the air and the pack surged toward the tottering barbarian.

_(DM’s Note: Great Axe + Raging Barbarian + Critical = Dead Bandit Chieftain !)_

Quintus gauged distance, height and blast area in the blink of an eye and left fly.  Two in three of the charging gnoll pack were engulfed in a whirling fireball.  Those that escaped incineration ran yowling through the ruins, pawing at burning fur.  Those unhurt by the magical fire abandoned revenge for self-preservation and retreated with all possible haste.  The survivors of the battle before the laager joined the retreat and the tattered remnants of Skilorn’s once formidable bandit force were soon in headlong flight.  Röse swayed on unsteady feet and then his eyes rolled up into his head as he collapsed across the ruined carcass of Skilorn.

Rowan managed to drop a few with arrow fire before they passed out of range.  Quintus, after assuring _Severus_ that he was fine, set the osprey to wing to survey the countryside before climbing down to find his brother.  Cragen dismissed the magical mist and busied himself with his injured companions.  To his astonishment, Sextus, Drusilla and Röse all lived, although none would be dancing a jig anytime soon.  The barbarian’s exertion had nearly cost him his life, but Cragen was sure the reckless youth would live to fight another day.

Bato and Junior Tribune Metallus limped from behind the wagon wall.  The broadness of the young Emorian’s triumphant smile contrasted sharply with his soot stained face.  The taciturn _Optio_ allowed himself the briefest of smiles.  A broad-shouldered human warrior, clad in _Lorica Hamata_ with a bloody bandage around his head, followed the Emorians.  He reached the group just as Rowan and Quintus jogged up.

The man smiled an ironic smile and fixed the elder Scipio with a penetrating gaze.  Half-a-dozen emotions played across his face before he slowly extended his hand to Quintus.  Quintus regarded the proffered hand for several grains before grasping it in return.  “Many thanks, Scipio.”

Tomas “The Bull” Nacalius released the sorcerer’s hand and spun on his heel, stalking back towards the jumble of wagons.  Quintus and Rowan shared a knowing smile.  Cragen looked at the pair and shook his head, muttering in dwarven, “Humans!”

_(DM’s Note: Tomas “The Bull” Nacalius is a childhood friend of the Scipio brothers and a member of the “Swords of Glynden”, a rival adventuring group.  They had a falling out several years ago and rarely speak.  Tensions are even greater now that one of the other members of the “Swords” has taken Quintus’s and Sextus’s oldest sister to be his concubine.  Saving the “Swords” collective rear-ends was sweet justice.)_

The survivors of the caravan began coming out to thank their saviors.  Many of the halfling merchants were most thankful, Ollandia Battenhorn chief among them.  The companions that were conscious humbly accepted the recognition and set about trying to bring a semblance of order to the chaos.

_(DM’s Note: Quintus tried, unsuccessfully, to form a trade partnership with Ollandia’s father prior to leaving Oar.  His chances might be a bit better now !)_

Quintus’s head snapped to the south as he felt a surge of emotion from _Severus_.  The sorcerer’s jaw dropped and his eyes narrowed.  Rowan followed his friend’s gaze and his heart sank.  A crescent-shaped line of gnolls, clad in brown leather and green cloaks, was descending purposefully from the southern heights above Greenspires. Enormous wolves on chain leashes, preceded most.  Weak cries of alarm rose about the square as the weary defenders prepared for battle once more.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next:  Session 22 (Part Six) – Mysteries and Explanations*

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

Gnolls everywhere. Rowan hates gnolls.

Worse ... a fresh army of gnolls between us and our expensive new horses. Rowan got the wise idea of going to get the horses only to see the fresh army of gnolls approaching in battle lines. Sharp, coordinated battle lines.

Rowan hates gnolls.

Then Rowan gets the wise idea to do something plum crazy with a battle souvenir quintus had planned to keep. 

*shudder*


----------



## Broccli_Head

Truly Awesome Skirmish Old One! 

How lucky were the PCs or was it just a case of the RBDM losing his edge?


----------



## Tramp4life

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Truly Awesome Skirmish Old One!
> 
> How lucky were the PCs or was it just a case of the RBDM losing his edge?




The RBDM actually made it sound like we won this fight!    
OK, technically, we did win _that_ skirmish, but *MAN*, it's not like we really won.
We are all beaten (badly); all but done with spells (read very little healing left (Cragen) and no fireballs or Magic Missiles (Quintus)).  Add to that, we see a fresh group of gnolls coming around, and these don't seem disheveled.  They are organized and disciplined looking.  We were about to die...AGAIN    
The Swords were going to be no help because they had been fighting since well before we "saved" them...they were whooped!  Our group was down more than half HP--and that was AFTER I spend most of my healing putting them back together! 
Our horses (Cragen has a gelding pony named Jeweles) are far enough away that we can't get to them to make an escape.  And, we can't leave anyway because we'd be leaving the Swords and the remainer of the caravan to certain doom........
And, I hope I get this part right...Add to that that when we look around for Rowan, he's no where near us!  Rowan decided that he hates Gnolls enough (The Ranger's chosen enemy I believe) that he goes up to the group like the Outlaw Josie Wales approaching the Indians with his bow out and drew a line in the sand.  And, THAT'S just about where the RBDM decides to stop for the day!  

Talk about your emotional sessions!  

TFL


----------



## Rel

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> And, THAT'S just about where the RBDM decides to stop for the day!
> 
> Talk about your emotional sessions!
> 
> TFL




Perfect!  There's nothing better than a battle where the PC's feel like they're completely doomed.  All the sweeter when they find a way out of the mess.  These are the sorts of sessions you talk about years later.


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Gnolls everywhere. Rowan hates gnolls.
> 
> Worse ... a fresh army of gnolls between us and our expensive new horses. Rowan got the wise idea of going to get the horses only to see the fresh army of gnolls approaching in battle lines. Sharp, coordinated battle lines.
> 
> Rowan hates gnolls.
> 
> Then Rowan gets the wise idea to do something plum crazy with a battle souvenir quintus had planned to keep.
> 
> *shudder*




Hah!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Truly Awesome Skirmish Old One!
> 
> How lucky were the PCs or was it just a case of the RBDM losing his edge?




Broc,

Thanks for stopping in!  This was about as close to a TPK as we had come since the very first session.  Drusilla and Sextus were down, the only thing keeping Rose on his feet was rage, Cragen was in single-digit hit points and both Quintus and Rowan were held !

I think I made an off-hand remark about everyone getting their back-up PCs ready for play !

Rose's crit came at a critical (pun intended) juncture, plus Quintus finally shook off the _Hold Person_ spell and started blowing things up again...

All-in-all, a very close affair!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*That's right...*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> The RBDM actually made it sound like we won this fight!
> OK, technically, we did win _that_ skirmish, but *MAN*, it's not like we really won.
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> And, I hope I get this part right...Add to that that when we look around for Rowan, he's no where near us!  Rowan decided that he hates Gnolls enough (The Ranger's chosen enemy I believe) that he goes up to the group like the Outlaw Josie Wales approaching the Indians with his bow out and drew a line in the sand.  And, THAT'S just about where the RBDM decides to stop for the day!
> 
> Talk about your emotional sessions!
> 
> TFL




Hehe...

I don't know if I have a knack for it, or it just occurs naturally, but fully half of our sessions end in unbelievable cliffhangers !

The five most hated words around our gaming table are *"That's a good stopping point."*

Part of it is my time discipline...I tend to get an earful from my non-gaming spouse if the session runs late, so I try to pace the game and encounters so that we don't get into anything really big right before quitting time.  That said, pausing *inbetween* two big things work great !

This is compounded by the fact that we only play 1/x per month, so the anticipation until the next event can be a bit excruciating!

~ Old One


----------



## Piratecat

Aside: Old One, I tried to email you twice today and your work email bounced both of them. will you please email me with your home email?

Thanks!


----------



## Old One

*Done...*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Aside: Old One, I tried to email you twice today and your work email bounced both of them. will you please email me with your home email?
> 
> Thanks!




PKitty, 

Check your in-box!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> *Blood and Ashes*
> ...
> Skilorn’s attack passed close enough to Röse’s head to buss his cheek with a metallic kiss.  The bandit chief staggered forward, following the force of his blow.  The Brigante pivoted on groaning legs and whipped his own axe around with the last of his fading strength.  The blade hit the huge gnoll at the juncture of neck and shoulder, shearing through Skilorn’s upper torso before lodging his breastbone.  The gnoll dropped without so much as a whimper and lay still.  After a moment of stunned silence, howls of dismay rent the air and the pack surged toward the tottering barbarian.
> 
> _(DM’s Note: Great Axe + Raging Barbarian + Critical = Dead Bandit Chieftain !)_



Ugha-ugha-ugha!!! 
_Darklone dances a barbarian war dance on his office table!_
Yihaaa! Tortoise: "Crit happens."

Love it. That's why I love greataxes. Whenever you need them...



> Tomas “The Bull” Nacalius released the sorcerer’s hand and spun on his heel, stalking back towards the jumble of wagons.  Quintus and Rowan shared a knowing smile.  Cragen looked at the pair and shook his head, muttering in dwarven, “Humans!”



Sweeeeeeeet. Just sweeeeeeeet.


> Quintus’s head snapped to the south as he felt a surge of emotion from _Severus_.  The sorcerer’s jaw dropped and his eyes narrowed.  Rowan followed his friend’s gaze and his heart sank.  A crescent-shaped line of gnolls, clad in brown leather and green cloaks, was descending purposefully from the southern heights above Greenspires. Enormous wolves on chain leashes, preceded most.  Weak cries of alarm rose about the square as the weary defenders prepared for battle once more.
> 
> *To Be Continued…*
> 
> *Next:  Session 22 (Part Six) – Mysteries and Explanations*
> 
> ~ Old One



Hey, they're only gnolls. Hehehehehehehehehehehe!

Great update, Old One. Love it. Forgot Severus.


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Ugha-ugha-ugha!!!
> _Darklone dances a barbarian war dance on his office table!_
> Yihaaa!
> 
> Tortoise: "Crit happens."
> 
> Love it. That's why I love greataxes. Whenever you need them...
> 
> Sweeeeeeeet. Just sweeeeeeeet.
> 
> Hey, they're only gnolls. Hehehehehehehehehehehe!
> 
> Great update, Old One. Love it. Forgot Severus.




Darklone,

Thanks for stopping by!  This was about the most emotionally draining battle for the PCs (I think) since the barbarian tribesmen chased them into the abandoned legion fort.  When Rose chopped Skilorn down, just about everyone around the table jumped up and cheered while thumping John on the back.  For his part, John did an arm-pumping, sugar-induced happy dance !

Of course...I only gave them a few mintues to savor their victory before raining on their parade with the fresh gnollish force...what a jerk am I !

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Of course...I only gave them a few mintues to savor their victory before raining on their parade with the fresh gnollish force...what a jerk am I !




No, no, Old One.  You're not a "jerk".  You're just a Rat Bastard DM.  A jerk wouldn't have given them the few minutes to savor their victory, he would just skip to the part where they're screwed.

It's a subtle distinction but it works for me.


----------



## Lela

I'm wondering where all these Gnolls are coming from.  Something is running deeper here. . .


----------



## Tramp4life

Lela said:
			
		

> I'm wondering where all these Gnolls are coming from.  Something is running deeper here. . .




Actually, considering the Humans Cragen has met...he almost prefers the company of Gnolls!  At least the gnolls are honest in their contempt!

Anyone want to join a pool on how long it's going to be before I kick hell out of Sgt Brother Fortian or that Petroclian guy?  They're on my list of guys in need of an a$$ whoopin!

TFL


----------



## Rel

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> They're on my list of guys in need of an a$$ whoopin!
> 
> TFL




I'm guessing that list is going to run onto a second page.  I hope you bought a ream of some fine quality parchment before you left Oar!


----------



## Tramp4life

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that list is going to run onto a second page.  I hope you bought a ream of some fine quality parchment before you left Oar!




Actually, Cragen didn't meet too many people in Oar...I guess that's because he was *UNDER* Oar the whole time!  Sewers SUCK!!!
Although, except for the smell, they were better than all that open sky...It goes on forever!!!    (Kinda pretty though)...

TFL


----------



## Tortoise

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Actually, considering the Humans Cragen has met...he almost prefers the company of Gnolls!  At least the gnolls are honest in their contempt!
> 
> Anyone want to join a pool on how long it's going to be before I kick hell out of Sgt Brother Fortian or that Petroclian guy?  They're on my list of guys in need of an a$$ whoopin!
> 
> TFL




Rowan will be standing shoulder to shoulder with Cragen when it comes time to deliver that whoopin to the corrupt church officials in Oar.

I think I need a stout oaken cudgel to break over their adled pates ... proscribe my faith ... indeed!


----------



## Old One

*Rel, my lad...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> No, no, Old One.  You're not a "jerk".  You're just a Rat Bastard DM.  A jerk wouldn't have given them the few minutes to savor their victory, he would just skip to the part where they're screwed.
> 
> It's a subtle distinction but it works for me.




Hehe...

Of course I am a RBDM...but that is so overused these days !  I thought they were going to tar and feather me when I said "Oh, by the way, you see a line of green and brown clad gnoll descending from the Southern heights.  Huge wolves, over 2 paces high at the shoulder, strain against chain leashes."

Ahhhh...(secretly basks in the glory of RBDMdom).

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*What's that you say?*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> I'm wondering where all these Gnolls are coming from.  Something is running deeper here. . .




Lela,

Something hidden and secret in my campaign?  Perish the thought!  You know I play everything straight up...no secrets or mysteries here...nope...nothing to see here people...just move along.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Actually, considering the Humans Cragen has met...he almost prefers the company of Gnolls!  At least the gnolls are honest in their contempt!
> 
> Anyone want to join a pool on how long it's going to be before I kick hell out of Sgt Brother Fortian or that Petroclian guy?  They're on my list of guys in need of an a$$ whoopin!
> 
> TFL




Too true...

Although Cragen has only been in action for a short period of time...his "$h*tlist" is rapidly gaining names !  One of the funnest things in watching TFL try to figure out which a$$(es) he is going to try and kick first:

1) Let's kill the necromancers...no, wait...

2) Let's kill Antoinine Sestius...no, wait...

3) Let's travel to the northern mountains and kill Warveds and unite the Khazardyn and reclaim the ancient dwarven homelands...no, wait

4) Let's teach Abbot Patroclian and the rest of those Berylian Edict bastards a lesson...no, wait...

Too much fun!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that list is going to run onto a second page.  I hope you bought a ream of some fine quality parchment before you left Oar!




*Points up*


----------



## Old One

*Rowan finds religion...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Rowan will be standing shoulder to shoulder with Cragen when it comes time to deliver that whoopin to the corrupt church officials in Oar.
> 
> I think I need a stout oaken cudgel to break over their adled pates ... proscribe my faith ... indeed!




It has been interesting to watch Rowan/Tortoise's journey from a DM's standpoint.  He actually stopped taking Ranger levels at 3rd, because Tortoise didn't feel that Rowan was pious enough or "believed" enough to gain access to spells at 4th level.

He took a couple of levels of rogue (very appropriate as they were sneaking about the sewers of Oar), then finally picked up R4 after seeing Sextus returned to life by Volakir/Lew.  Truly excellent RPing!

~ Old One

PS - Of course, 2d6 sneak attack + evasion doesn't hurt either !


----------



## Old One

*Update Alert...*

Greetings Gang,

I hope to have Session 22 wrapped up tomorrow, then drop an Interlude in before heading out of town on business early next week.  Oh yeah...I get to game with Piratecat, et al, on Thursday night !

Wahoo!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - Of course, 2d6 sneak attack + evasion doesn't hurt either !



Uncanny Dodge. Though he didn't need it yet as much as some other PCs I know... 

Ah well. Time to throw some fireballs at him, eh ?

Nownownow... hard to say what I want to read first, the SH about your PCat interlude or the update here... Choices.


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> One of the funnest things in watching TFL try to figure out which a$$(es) he is going to try and kick first:
> 
> 1) Let's kill the necromancers...no, wait...
> 
> 2) Let's kill Antoinine Sestius...no, wait...
> 
> 3) Let's travel to the northern mountains and kill Warveds and unite the Khazardyn and reclaim the ancient dwarven homelands...no, wait
> 
> 4) Let's teach Abbot Patroclian and the rest of those Berylian Edict bastards a lesson...no, wait...
> 
> Too much fun!
> 
> ~ Old One




Actually, Cragen has a Dwarf's life-span.  He can fit in all the butt-whoopins before he retires!


----------



## Old One

*Session 22 (Part Six)*

*Mysteries and Explanations*

Rowan cursed silently.  ‘By Corelian…after all this…damn gnolls!’

He glanced at his sorely wounded companions and at the battered survivors of the trading caravan and felt overwhelming frustration, coupled with rising anger welling up.  He listened as Ollandia Battenhorn, one thigh swathed in a bloody bandage, spoke earnestly with Quintus.

“That damned Ned Galway stole away in the middle of the night with ore wagons.  He and his cronies knifed a couple of the guards and made off to the southwest.  He must have used some manner of magic to dampen the sound of his departure, because no one heard him leave.  We discovered the theft at first light, but my familiar alerted us to the presence of the bandits shortly after and we were barely able to mount a defense before they were on us.  I don’t know what we would have done had you not arrived when you did.” 

Her voice trailed off as she surveyed the carnage and then she continued, “The ore wagons carry the profit for the entire journey.  If we can’t recover them, several of the trading houses will suffer a serious financial setback…my own among them.  We are in no condition to chase after him now, as we have many wounded to look after and are still in hostile country.”

Quintus nodded, “I should have taken care of that bastard many moons ago.  But why is he striking to the southwest?  The only crossing over the River Farthing is along the Oar road and there are no settlements betwixt here and the river.”

The diminutive Ollandia chewed on the ends of her coppery hair for a few grains before a unpleasant look crept across her face.

“That’s what the extra lumber was for!  That jackass is going to build rafts and float the shipment down the river.  There is a transient smuggler’s base at the mouth of the Farthing.  He will be able to bypass the Oar tariffs and turn double the profit…especially if he has arranged a deal with a Jewel Cities merchant.  Damn him!”

The halfling launched into a most un-ladylike stream of expletives and Quintus added a few choice words of his own.  The sorcerer’s mind formed and discarded half-a-dozen plans in as many grains.  He desperately wanted to chase after Ned, but knew they were long overdue back in Glynden.  In his mind, the _Cult of Ashai_ was a far greater threat than a lost ore shipment, but the possibility of forming an alliance with the Battenhorn Trading House was rife with opportunity.  His head hurt.

_(DM’s Note: Ned Galway is/was the mining foreman for the Brathwaite Mining Company, Quintus’s former employer.  After an altercation with Ned, during which Quintus received a severe beating, the sorcerer “borrowed” a scroll from the foreman’s office that contained a map of the Glynden area and copious notes.  Quintus felt that Ned was up to something, but could not decipher all the notes.  Thinly veiled threats against the elder Scipio and his family by Ned and his thugs, intended to force Quintus to return the scroll, did not bear fruit (although Quintus did manage to move his family into an annex of the Abbey of Osirian for greater protection).  The meaning of the scroll was now clear to Quintus.  It was a plan to screw the mining company, the town and the halfling merchants by scoring the entire ore shipment – worth a small fortune – in one big score!)_

Quintus picked up a discarded crimson and black standard from Skilron’s band, spat on it and hurled to the ground again.

“We should get behind the wagon barricade.”

The group nodded their assent and began limping towards the battered wagon wall, save for Rowan.  The ranger stared at the tattered gnoll banner, looked at the approaching gnoll battle line, then back at the banner.  A grim smile etched itself onto his face.  Cragen, helping to support a barely-conscious Sextus, paused beside charred wagon and watched Rowan move towards the gnoll line carrying the black and crimson flag.

“Is the lad daft?”

The rest of the companions and many of the gathered merchants, _Swords of Glynden_ and their surviving retainers watched the ranger march up the heights to meet his hated enemies, alone.

Emotions of varying intensity raced through Rowan as he neared the gnolls, who had halted their advance in preparation of his own.  The pain of his torture as a lad of ten winters, the satisfaction of killing his first, the sorrow over the death of Drusilla’s two sisters and the thrill of the triumph over the shape-changed Acrius Sestius.  Several of the huge wolves, red tongues lolling from their enormous maws, strained at their chains as he approached, but the rest of the line remained still and silent.  He angled towards the center of the line and stopped a stone’s throw away, raising the standard over his head.

“We have defeated the forces of the Bandit king Skilorn and will do the same to you, if you mean us harm.”

He broke that flagstaff over his knee and flung the remains to the ground as his voice echoed off the hill behind the gnolls.  The gnolls stood impassively for a moment, and then a trio broke from the line and approached the ranger, weapons at the ready.  Rowan barely dared to breath, his fingers clamped around the hilt of the Old Man’s sword, his palm sweaty.  His eyes widened in disbelief as the three dog-men stopped a few paces away, and then narrowed as he stared at the device branded into their leather breastplates.

Down below, Quintus took stock of their collective situation and cursed under his breath.  Nearly half the caravan was either dead or too badly injured to be of much use.  Two of the three members of the _Swords of Glynden_ were still up, but over half their retainers were not.  Among their own band, a knife thrust would finish Sextus, Drusilla and Röse, with Cragen not much better.  He cringed as he tested his internal reservoir of power and found little.  He glanced up the hill and noted, to his surprise, that Rowan was still standing…the gnolls hadn’t eaten them yet.

Nearly half-a-turn of the hourglass passed before the ranger raised his hand to the gnolls, slowly backed away, spun on his heel and headed back towards the ruined square of Greenspires.  One of the trio that had been facing him stooped to retrieve Skilorn’s standard and the battle line began to withdraw to the southwest.  Cragen looked askance at Quintus, but the sorcerer only shrugged.  ‘By Osirian’s light, what good fortune is this?’ He mused.

A look of profound wonder and relief graced Rowan’s face as he entered the tense laager.  He stood before his friends for twenty grains, struggling for words.  Sextus, propped up against a wagon wheel, couldn’t stand the ranger’s silence.  “Well…out with it, man.  There is a strange story here to be sure!”

Rowan nodded and spoke.  “If I live to be a hundred winters, I don’t think I will get a bigger surprise.”  He paused for a moment before continuing.

“They are followers of Corelian…at least as they know him.  They are guardians of the wilderness and have long fought against Skilorn and his ilk.  We have their thanks for ridding the area of his plague, but they also warn us to take care when harvesting animal, bird and branch.  I assured them that we would do so.”

A slow grin began to spread across the ranger’s face.  “I have negotiated safe passage for the survivors of the caravan back to Oar…they may see the green and brown clad gnolls from time to time, but they are not enemies.  They have not fed our horses to their wolves and we may retrieve them at our leisure.  And…they have agreed to slow Ned Galway’s progress so that the remnants of the caravan might beat them to the bridge across the Farthing and recover the shipment of ore.  They refused to attack him directly, but will seek to impede his path as they may without coming to blows.”

Looks of astonishment greeted Rowan’s words, followed by several hearty cheers from the halfling merchants.  Quintus grinned at his friend and clapped a hand on his shoulder.  “And they call _me_ a schemer…well done!”

After a brief council, it was decided that the party would stay with the caravan for the balance of the day and all the next to assist with repairs and healing.  The surviving _Swords_ agreed to continue escorting to caravan south and assist with the recovery, if possible, of the ore shipment.  The companions would make their way north, following their own path.

Sextus and Quintus secretly reveled in the discomfiture of the _Swords_, particularly Orsen Jucadius, their sister’s paramour.  They once again reminded him that they would hold him personally responsible for any ill befalling her.  Tomas “The Bull” Nacalius was a bit friendlier, especially towards Quintus, but overall relations remained frosty.  Cragen found himself the object of intense curiosity, particularly from the halflings.  After being gawked at, whispered about and even prodded on occasion, he became quite surly.

“Paint a curio…it’ll last ye longer!” He grumped.

The caravaneers managed to salvage two-thirds of the remaining wagons and mounted a reduced, but effective, guard for the journey south.  The assembled halfling merchants again expressed their heartfelt thanks and the Swords managed to proffer grudging respect.   The favors of Moradin did not fully refresh everyone in the party, with Röse still bearing several raw wounds when they set out two morns after the battle.  They passed over the northern rim of the Greenspires bowl as the caravan passed over the southern rim.  Rowan booted his horse in the ribs and grinned.

“Last one to Nan’s buys a round for the house!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Interlude – The Storm*

Enjoy !

~ Old One


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> *Mysteries and Explanations*
> 
> 
> “Paint a curio…it’ll last ye longer!” He grumped.




That reminds me...The next time Cragen gets drunk and someone lets revelers touch him for a denar, he's going to start hurtin' people!

TFL


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> *Mysteries and Explanations*
> 
> Rowan cursed silently.  ‘By Corelian…after all this…damn gnolls!’
> ...
> Looks of astonishment greeted Rowan’s words, followed by several hearty cheers from the halfling merchants.  Quintus grinned at his friend and clapped a hand on his shoulder.  “And they call _me_ a schemer…well done!”




BTW, the story doesn't even BEGIN to tell you what happened!  We were going between astonishment that Rowan wasn't dead, to wondering how we could kill that many gnolls, to peeing ourselves because we believed violence was coming at any moment!   

Oh yeah, "Gnolls that follow the light and Humans bowing shadow.  By Moradin's beard, 'tis a strange world we are born to."  --Cragen


----------



## Rel

I don't know what else to say except that just plain kicked ass.

Did Rowan's player have any clue that these gnolls were not the garden-variety-kill-and-eat-you type before he went out there like that?  Regardless, it was an impressive feat of bravery.  Kudos to all of you.


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> That reminds me...The next time Cragen gets drunk and someone lets revelers touch him for a denar, he's going to start hurtin' people!
> 
> TFL





TFL,

Was that in Oar or after the battle in Greenspires...I completely forgot about that !?!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> BTW, the story doesn't even BEGIN to tell you what happened!  We were going between astonishment that Rowan wasn't dead, to wondering how we could kill that many gnolls, to peeing ourselves because we believed violence was coming at any moment!
> 
> Oh yeah, "Gnolls that follow the light and Humans bowing shadow.  By Moradin's beard, 'tis a strange world we are born to."  --Cragen




*Basks in the sickly green glow of RBDMness*

~ Old One

PS - I think I need to assign a new campaign chronicler *stares at TFL*


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I don't know what else to say except that just plain kicked ass.
> 
> Did Rowan's player have any clue that these gnolls were not the garden-variety-kill-and-eat-you type before he went out there like that?  Regardless, it was an impressive feat of bravery.  Kudos to all of you.




Rel,

I will let Tortoise answer directly if he is so inclined, but from my perspective, I had let a couple of hints drop...

(1) The green/brown clad gnolls had shadowed them on both their trip to and from Oar, without attacking.  Of course, the paranoia inspired by hard-bitten gnoll woodsmen running around your flanks and rear with huge, slavering wolves was fun...fun for ME that is !

(2) They didn't attack immediately (like every other gnoll band they have run into).  It did take a big set to walk out there alone, however, since for all Rowan/Tortoise knew, they were just another, allbeit rival, gnoll band to Skilorn.

Not only did he essentially negotiate a truce with his 1st favored enemy, he also was able to get them to do the caravan and, indirectly, the party a favor by slowing down Ned Galway's crew.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Did the FE bonus to skills pay off here?


----------



## Tortoise

Old One said:
			
		

> It has been interesting to watch Rowan/Tortoise's journey from a DM's standpoint.  He actually stopped taking Ranger levels at 3rd, because Tortoise didn't feel that Rowan was pious enough or "believed" enough to gain access to spells at 4th level.
> 
> He took a couple of levels of rogue (very appropriate as they were sneaking about the sewers of Oar), then finally picked up R4 after seeing Sextus returned to life by Volakir/Lew.  Truly excellent RPing!
> 
> ~ Old One
> 
> PS - Of course, 2d6 sneak attack + evasion doesn't hurt either !




OUCH! I think I just tore one of my ears off trying to get through the doorway due to the inflated ego I'm getting from the praise.    

When I first envisioned the character's developement path at the time of creation it was my wish to have a highly mobile archer/ranger/sneak type. Working out the rationalizations for what classes and levels to take and when during play has been a slight bit tougher than just thinking of a concept, but Old One has been a big help with how he plays the storylines to weave character/player concepts and interests into the campaign. We as players still have the choices of where to go and when, and each of us has our personal goals for our characters, but I must say I've been fortunate the timing of things has worked as well as it has.

Hey, any of you other players have anything to chime in on how the campaign has worked for or against your original character conceptions/plans?


----------



## Tortoise

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> I will let Tortoise answer directly if he is so inclined, but from my perspective, I had let a couple of hints drop...
> 
> (1) The green/brown clad gnolls had shadowed them on both their trip to and from Oar, without attacking.  Of course, the paranoia inspired by hard-bitten gnoll woodsmen running around your flanks and rear with huge, slavering wolves was fun...fun for ME that is !
> 
> (2) They didn't attack immediately (like every other gnoll band they have run into).  It did take a big set to walk out there alone, however, since for all Rowan/Tortoise knew, they were just another, allbeit rival, gnoll band to Skilorn.
> 
> Not only did he essentially negotiate a truce with his 1st favored enemy, he also was able to get them to do the caravan and, indirectly, the party a favor by slowing down Ned Galway's crew.
> 
> ~ Old One




While the hints were there it was definitely a gamble. As a player I was thinking something like this " Phil likes to keep us guessing, but he likewise likes to give us character growth opportunities. How we handle these determines how his NPC's act, therefore this could be a boon or a boondoggle. I also clearly saw this as a chance for Rowan to shine/grow. "

The trip to and from Oar made it obvious that these gnolls operated differently from their northern kin, but that didn't make them instant nice guys, just more cautious, better prepared, and judging by the sharply formed lines and the leashed war wolves, capable of deadly organization.

I figured we were far too outnumbered for this to be planned as a fight unless we got stupid. If we let them come to us they would set all the terms for what was coming. If we took some initiative it might break up the routine and give us a chance to find the "out" we perceived was needed.

Some in-character thoughts:

"Either they've been called to help the other gnolls or they're here to fight the other gnolls. I really hope the latter."

"Maybe if we show them we're willing to go down fighting and show them we've already handed the other gnolls a bloody defeat they'll hesitate and reconsider, not knowing just how much fight we have left in us. I hope I can pull off this bluff or we're done."

"Wait ... that symbol on his armor ... it's a slight variation on one of Corelian's marks ... gnolls worshipping the light? What're the chances of that?"

One thing lead to another and the discussion went from "Is Skilorn dead?" to "We have seen you, walker in the forests, do we have your promise that the others will do no harm ... ?" to "We will send a wolf to the ridgeline to howl three times if we agree to your plan for the other caravan.You may take your horses and return to your companions." 

Ah, the visual of Rowan leading the horses back to camp from amid an army of gnolls, unharmed.   

The wolf came, and the rest is history. Poor Ned, I hope he soiled his breeches when these gnolls and their big bad wolves harrassed his theiving brigands all the way to the river staying just out of harms reach the whole time.    

Oh how bigotry falls aside in the face of unexpected realities.  

As a player I'm now looking for a chance for Rowan to go south and study with these gnolls a bit and then convince them to send help further north to help with *spoiler*.

Can you tell I had a blast with that session as a player? Awesome stuff. Old One can really weave character developement into the campaign very well. I'm OK as a roleplayer (not great, just OK), but I have been able to throw myself into this role deep at times. That session was one of those golden moments.


----------



## Tormenet

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Rowan will be standing shoulder to shoulder with Cragen when it comes time to deliver that whoopin to the corrupt church officials in Oar.
> 
> I think I need a stout oaken cudgel to break over their adled pates ... proscribe my faith ... indeed!




Quintus is in.  

I'm not sure if I pointed this out to the annoying chruchmen (I think I did), but their Berylian Edicts sound alot like the Shadowlord's philosophy.

From the Faded Glory intro:
"The Race War came fast on the heels of the Shadow-Plague and the humans of Emor turned upon the gnomes, dwarves, halflings and elves that had been their fellow citizens for centuries.  Emperor Narses III persecuted the Elder Folk for ten winters before revealing himself to be the Shadowlord – the Avatar of Azrael-Arhiman – and great horrors followed."  

Quintus likes Moradin.  Osirion provided Lew, who was alot tense for Q's taste. Way too black and white.  Moradin, on the other hand, brought Sextus back from the dead.   

Tormenet


----------



## Tormenet

Edit: double post.


----------



## Tormenet

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Hey, any of you other players have anything to chime in on how the campaign has worked for or against your original character conceptions/plans?




Easy.  My original character conception is dried dire rat feces at this point. 

After Garrick's passing I created Quintus so fast I had no clue how to play him. I did like that Steve, whose character Marcus had also just died, and I decided to make our new PC's brothers.  That's been fun.

I planned to play Quintus as supicious of Osirion.  Being forced to enter the mine to support his family left him with a slim opinion of good dieties.  The bit with Sextus being brought back to life certainly affects Quintus' direction.

Tormenet


----------



## Darklone

Page 2? Already? 

Bompo.

Guess Roses char conception is still dead on? ("Me bash foes. Grind them to paste and chew them. Me strong.")


----------



## Old One

*Interlude*

Greetings Gang,

Thanks to Darklone for the *Bump* and thanks to Rowan (Tortoise) and Quintus (Tormenet) for stopping in.  The following is the Interlude I post on our Yahoo!Groups after *Session 22*.  The cursing of the DM was long and loud !

_*The Long Trip Home…*_

_Spirits were high after the rescue of the trading caravan, peaceful contact with potential gnoll allies and the survival (if barely) of all party members.  Even the insufferable Junior Tribune Lucius proved to be a valuable asset in battle and has been a bit less obnoxious since.  The rest of the trip back to Glynden was rather anti-climactic…no ambushes, pitched battles or other untoward events.  That all changed the eve of your last bivouac prior to reaching town…

Rowan called an early halt, since immense black thunderheads were building to the North and a chill wind was blowing…quite odd for summer, even in the Lost Northern Provinces.  Barely was camp made before a fierce storm descended.  Your ears and eyes were assaulted by thunder and lightning.  Sleep came fitfully and with it, nightmares.  Röse dreamed of his young son screaming in pain…the Scipio brothers saw the agonized faces of their youngest siblings blanched in terror…Rowan was haunted by the ghostly visages of his dead friends, Marcus Tiro and Garrick, who tried to speak to him, to convey some manner of warning before turning into fearsome spirits.

Dread and unease were your companions upon awakening and a terrible, unknown fear either pulled, or drove you, towards Glynden.  Cragen and the Emorians seemed unaffected by the night terrors, but they too shared the gnawing, nameless fear.

You arrived to find the town in an uproar…

At the height of the storm, when the Abbey bell chimed the midnight hour, two figures appeared at the town gate.  Clothed in crackling black energy, they smote the gate guard with fearsome dark magics and strode into town.  Fear flowed before them and most folk shuttered their windows, bolted their doors and quaked before their hearths.  The pair made for the burial catacombs and disappeared within.  The ground rumbled and shook, either from foul magic or the anger of the storm.

Kyndalyn, Father Thomas and others gathered to confront the dark ones.

The pair reappeared a scant hour after descending into the catacombs and an army of walking dead strode in their wake.  Father Thomas called upon the Lightbringer to aid them, but the power of the dark magic was too much.  Crackling beams of blackness smote the priest, laying him low and scattering the rest of the defenders.  The unnatural horde swept through Glynden, battering their way through shuttered windows and barred doors.  They tore every child of less than seven winters from the grasp of terrified mothers and fathers that resisted in vain.

Those that opposed the dark ones and the undead were cast aside, some dead and others witless and senseless.  The Abbey bell did not call the 2nd hour after midnight, for the bell ringer lay in a crumpled heap, lifeless face drawn in a rictus of horror.  The horde and their struggling, weeping charges swept out the ruined gate and disappeared into the teeth of the storm.  The morn found virtually every family in Glynden riven by death or kidnapping.  Kyndalyn managed to rally a few brave souls and set out on the trail of the unholy army.  Father Thomas lay in the Abbey infirmary, barely clinging to life and tended by shaking acolytes.  Militiamen moved about, half-heartedly attempting to repair the sundered gates.

Above all, the wailing of mothers rose above the wreck of the town, lamenting the loss of their children._

_*Welcome home…*_

~ Old One

PS - This will probably be it for updates for a week or so.  I head out tomorrow for an extended business trip that, happily, includes a guest spot at Pkitty's table on Thursday evening.  I aslo plan on participating in the SH author's chat on Wednesday evening, although I will be late.

Feel free to talk amongst yourselves while I am gone !


----------



## Lela

*Jaw drops*


----------



## Rose

*Changing View of the World*

As Rosë has traveled and grown in this campaign he has had experiences that have changed his perceptions of the world greatly.

When he first met the party he was young and brash and unaware of the many complexities of the world and interactions between so many forces of good, evil, right, might, etc.

Many events.... the death of his love... the learning of his son... the ascent of Lew and the death and rising of Sextus.. the discovery of a dwarf.. the infernal politics of cities.. SEWERS.. the trip to deathsgate... have all contributed to his 'education' of worldly workings and he is starting to become less chaotic.

He will never truly outgrow his Barbarian heritage. He is and will always be at heart a Brigante, even though they disowned him. He also feels a kinship to the Emorian empire because of his Father. He is starting to believe that sometimes you must compromise to advance.

He has been in a state of confusion for quite some time about what he should do with his life. 

Recently he met a slight woman who realigned his perceptions. He has decided that he must find her again and begin the next leg of the great journey that is his life and his destiny. Yes he knows he has a great destiny. He will seek it out since it has not sought him out yet.

He is at a point in his skills and physical stature that he is becoming a true master of battle and has seen from his companions and the enemies they have smote that there is more to battle and combat than just picking up a sword and lopping off heads. He must learn at the hands of a master.

Rosë is a fun character to play and most of his side comments never make the board here. He usually doesn't say something unless it will make a point.. needless to say his points made are either very sharp or very dull (witless). 

Rosë Gordius of the Brigantes


----------



## Tortoise

Lela said:
			
		

> *Jaw drops*




Exactly. Couldn't have described the reaction better.


----------



## Rel

!!


----------



## Broccli_Head

Old One said:
			
		

> _*The Long Trip Home…*_
> 
> _Rowan was haunted by the ghostly visages of his dead friends, Marcus Tiro and Garrick, who tried to speak to him, to convey some manner of warning before turning into fearsome spirits.
> 
> ._
> 
> _*Welcome home…*_




I really like that you brought back a memory of Marcus & Garrick. Love the homecoming, will make for some great write-ups to be sure.


----------



## Lela

Garrick seems to be the spiritual companion of the group.  I really like how that works.


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Jaw drops*




Lela,

Know that's the kind of reader reaction I am looking for...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Evil RBDM Chuckle...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> !!




Just wait !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> I really like that you brought back a memory of Marcus & Garrick. Love the homecoming, will make for some great write-ups to be sure.




Broc (and Lela),

Garrick and Marcus Tiro have shown up in dreams a couple of times since their unfortunate demise...mostly to Lew and occasionally to Rowan.  Garrick figures a bit more prominently and usually preceeds something bad happening...!

Is there a reason?  Maybe we will find out soon !

Thanks for stoppin' by...

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

OO and Sep in the same day! That just plain kicks rearend. Now, if only OO's was the length of Sep's 

Have a great trip and tell Ben (Wulf Ratbane now Blind Spirit Guide Dude) pogre says hey! We miss him in IL!


----------



## Tramp4life

Lela said:
			
		

> Garrick seems to be the spiritual companion of the group.  I really like how that works.




ROFLMAO!  If only you knew the half of it, Lela!  
Spiritual Companion (*spoiler* companion)!    

On another note, Cragen is trying to find his way in the world.  He sorely wants to find out what happened to the Dwarves, and will hunt them out soon.  But, his dreams of the party, and the direction he received from Voltaire have made him part of this party until they face down the shadow or perish...

BTW, Welcome home indeed!  

TFL


----------



## Tramp4life

Tormenet said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I pointed this out to the annoying chruchmen (I think I did), but their Berylian Edicts sound alot like the Shadowlord's philosophy.




Cragen thought Fortian was going to poop himself when he told them that the Berylian Edicts were "S-H--T-E."  
Yep, Cragen walked into their house and told them, "Hey, never mind what the faith dictates.  Change things to suit your whims. (and then spat Humans)"
Hmmmm, speaking of that, Cragen is actually worried about Petroclyan.  That guy just sat there and smiled like the game was afoot.  
<edits scroll of those that need a butt whoopin to ensure that Petroclyan is near the top of the list>




			
				Old One said:
			
		

> PS - I think I need to assign a new campaign chronicler *stares at TFL*




What's a campaign chronicler?


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> OO and Sep in the same day! That just plain kicks rearend. Now, if only OO's was the length of Sep's
> 
> Have a great trip and tell Ben (Wulf Ratbane now Blind Spirit Guide Dude) pogre says hey! We miss him in IL!




Pogre,

Glad to hear you are playing again.  I will give Ben your best !  Sep's updates make my head hurt...they make me think w-w-a-a-y-y too much !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Voltaire?*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> But, his dreams of the party, and the direction he received from *Voltaire have* made him part of this party until they face down the shadow or perish...
> 
> TFL




Wow...I had forgotten I have philisophical figures as NPCs !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> What's a campaign chronicler?




That mean's you get to write down everything for me so my middle-aged brain doesn't leave out key story points!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

What a homecoming. And nice to have Rose post here as well. Be assured that the occasional comment of your barbarian is much appreciated here


----------



## Tramp4life

Darklone said:
			
		

> ...Be assured that the occasional comment of your barbarian is much appreciated here




As long as Rose isn't burning books, he's OK with us!  

TFL


----------



## willpax

What a welcome home! Rat bastard, indeed!

As I take abreak from grading first-year composition papers, I reflect that Old One is playing with PKitty even as I type. Have fun, y'all.


----------



## Old One

*Wahoo!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> What a welcome home! Rat bastard, indeed!
> 
> As I take abreak from grading first-year composition papers, I reflect that Old One is playing with PKitty even as I type. Have fun, y'all.




Willpax,

Just got back from PKitty and KidCuthulu's place...had a fun night...even though I got a bit lost on the way down and back (so much for Army training !).  I will never remember everyone's name...but I met Wulf and Sagiro and the nice folks that play Galthia, Mara and Malachite whose names escape my sleep-deprived brain.  PKitty and KC were fine hosts and have two cute "trollers"...

I got there late...so they were already in the middle of the action...I played Priggle a bit and Burr-lip a bit.  Poor Priggle spent half the session twitching on the floor and every time he got into position to deliver his sneak-attacks of death...another PC finished off the foe.  Priggle can't get no respect !

I sat next to Wulf, who was a trip...a manic giggle issued forth everytime Stone Bear scored a critical hit...which was often.  It was a fairly combat-heavy session, so I didn't get a chance to show of my superlative role-playing skills (hah...that's a joke, folks...tip your waiters and waitresses), but I will say this...the DoD are *SCARY* in combat!

I think Malachite hit one foe for 139 points in one round...ouchie.  PKitty is a fiendishly clever DM...unfortunately...his players are equally devious and turned what looked to be almost certain doom into resounding victory through brains and panache.  I don't want to give too much away...'cept that Burr-lip has a new hobby...mind-flayer kite flying.

It was a blast...but I need to be up in 5 hours for a full day of financial planning lectures to some teachers...so I will sign off now!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Well... no logfile somewhere ?


----------



## Darklone

Well, I would sing an opera if I felt like it... but it's just another bump.


----------



## Tramp4life

Marathon game on Sunday!  Whoo-hoo!  And, I've got a retainer!  

TFL


----------



## Lela

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Marathon game on Sunday!  Whoo-hoo!  And, I've got a retainer!
> 
> TFL



 Ah, who'd ever think Darth Vader needed one.  No wonder he wears that mask.


----------



## Tramp4life

Lela said:
			
		

> Ah, who'd ever think Darth Vader needed one.  No wonder he wears that mask.




HEY!  Retainers are great!  They take sword hits for you.  They carry stuff.  They kill people that annoy you.  

But, what am I explaining myself for?  

[Vader choke] "I find your lack of faith disturbing."  [/Vader choke]

TFL


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> That mean's you get to write down everything for me so my middle-aged brain doesn't leave out key story points!
> 
> ~ Old One




Well, I've been encouraged to 'de-lurk' by Old One so here I am.  

I was a player in OO's North Carolina gaming group for close to a decade if I recall correctly.  To date, still the best game I've ever played in!  

TFL-I was the campaign chronicler for our game and I found it helpful and fun.  But, you have to be able to balance taking notes and still playing your character well.  Of course, I don't think there were XP awards for chronicling back then so if you can get some XP out of it then all the better!    

Oh, and by the way...no need to even waste time trying to 'add' things to the chronicle like "after slaying the gnolls and gathering the spoils of victory Cragen and Rose divided up the magical weapons and armor; Quintus procured all 7 magical scrolls; Rowan collected a quiver of enchanted arrows and Sextus set to work identifying the 10 potions from the small wooden chest."  

LW


----------



## Lela

That's a big small wooden chest!


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Lela said:
			
		

> That's a big small wooden chest!




And, that's why Old One would see right through it!    

Make it 4 potions and maybe you'll get away with it...okay, maybe not.  

LW


----------



## Tramp4life

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> And, that's why Old One would see right through it!




I think Old One would see through it because he doesn't believe in magical weapons!  

If the PCs don't build 'em or brew 'em, we don't get 'em...which is why Cragen has most of his character points in craft, weaponsmith.  
Imagine, the only Dwarf in the world, Genuine Dwarven swords--magic ready!  We'll be rich!


----------



## Darklone

Not yet home and the group already has plans to settle down?


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*

Greetings Gang!

Glad to see LiVeWiRe has de-lurked...I had dinner with him in Tampa, FL earlier this week and he said, "I have been following the (mis)adventures on the SH..."

To which I replied, "And you haven't posted yet?"

And here he is!

Yeah, Tramp4Life...no editorializing in the Chronicle...my brain isn't that far gone yet !

Sorry for the lack of updates...mucho travel the last couple of weeks...Boston, Tampa and I am flying out again in a couple of hours for a Fri/Sat program at the Coast Guard Academy in New London, CT.  I hope to find time to update early next week!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

...early next week update bump...


----------



## Tramp4life

[echo]Hello...hello, hello, hello[/echo]


----------



## Old One

*Greetings and Bleah...*

Greetings Gang,

Thanks for the bumps and echos...

As those on my YahooGroups! board know, we had to cancel our planned "Leap Year Supersession" due to a family issue.  Namely, my wife's favorite aunt is in the end stages of a very aggressive cancer and my wife has been spending as much time with her as possible over the last week...so I have been on full-time "Daddy Duty".

Just by way of a brief rant...I don't know what the hell some of the healthcare "professionals" in the this country are thinking.  When my wife arrived at her aunt's beside yesteday, she was writhing and crying out in agony, alone, with the door to her room wide open and her hospital gown up around her armpits...not exactly dignified.  

Essentially, the care team was not providing adequete pain management for a terminal patient.  My wife, who is also a nurse, started busting heads.  She went over the floor nurse's head to the unit care manager, demanded the house oncologist be called immediately and got action.  Within an hour, she had her aunt on a morphine PCA drip and resting comfortably.  We expect the end to come within the next day or so.

Truly an unfortunate end for a very cool lady who is only 53 years old...

Sorry for the depressing rant !

~ Old One

PS - I hope to get time to update tomorrow


----------



## Lela

Dang, Old One, that really does suck.  I'm glad your wife was able to make something happen.  You can't be afraid of make a few waves when the situation calls for it.  Or just pull out the oar and wack a few heads.


----------



## Rel

double post


----------



## Rel

So sorry to hear that, Old One.  Tell your wife that we are thinking of her aunt and the rest of her family down here in NC.  It is a tough thing to go through for everyone involved (I'm afraid I speak from experience) but a close, loving family makes things immeasurably easier to endure.

Hang in there.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks...*

Rel and Lela,

Thanks, guys.  Just got word from my wife that her aunt passed @ 2:30 EST.  All of the women in her family are very close (they have an annual "estrogen-fest" which usually includes lots of wine and the occassional trip to a tatoo parlor), so she is pretty bummed out.

Looks like services will be over the weekend...

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

I'm sorry Old One.  I get the impression that you didn't know her all that well but the pain your wife'll be going through is hard on you as well.  If you, or your wife, need something please let me know.


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel and Lela,
> 
> Thanks, guys.  Just got word from my wife that her aunt passed @ 2:30 EST.  All of the women in her family are very close (they have an annual "estrogen-fest" which usually includes lots of wine and the occassional trip to a tatoo parlor), so she is pretty bummed out.
> 
> Looks like services will be over the weekend...
> 
> ~ Old One




Old One,

I'm truly sorry to hear that.    

Our condolences to you, your wife and her family.  You all will be in our thoughts...

-LW


----------



## Tortoise

Phil

Tell Kerry that your players send condolences and hope she gets through this tough time ok.

Jim


----------



## Darklone

I'm sorry to hear that... Nurses: Same everywhere it seems.

Condolences to everyone. (Now that I think about it, don't be too specific, they might wonder why a crazy German...)


----------



## willpax

Sorry for your loss. God have mercy.


----------



## Tramp4life

Sorry to hear about the loss...expecting it doesn't make it any easier.  
And, it sucks that the hospital wasn't doing their best to take care of your Aunt in the last stages.

Mike


----------



## Old One

*Thanks all...*

Kerry and I appreciate all the kind thoughts...

Visitations were yesterday and today, with services tomorrow.  After the visitations yesterday, we all gathered at Kerry's uncle's for a good, old fashioned Irish wake.  Lots of toasts, tears and beers.  I hope to writing again by week's end...thanks for the patience!

~ Old One

PS - There is a pretty good chance I will make NC Game Day IV, so if anyone else will be around...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79505


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - There is a pretty good chance I will make NC Game Day IV, so if anyone else will be around...




...Darklone?  I'll let you sleep on my couch.  And it's a comfy couch.


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> ...Darklone?  I'll let you sleep on my couch.  And it's a comfy couch.



Hey, I'd love to abuse your couch (couches are for gaming, nothing else!), but I fear I won't be able to take any more vacations till my PhD here is done... afterwards I'll be looking for a treasure hoard... ehm job. You know, that thing where people only work 10 or less hours per day and get much more money than I do. And more vacations. 

So flights over the pond will have to wait a few months. I do plan to take some months off though between finishing and working though...


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> afterwards I'll be looking for a treasure hoard... ehm job. You know, that thing where people only work 10 or less hours per day and get much more money than I do. And more vacations.




You mean Pizza Delivery?  This may come as a surprise Darklone, but I don't think a Ph D is required for that.  At least not in America.


----------



## Darklone

Perhaps not in America, but here every taxi drivers has a PhD. And every curry sausage dude. And the pizza guys are philosophists who gave up their studies...


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> Perhaps not in America, but here every taxi drivers has a PhD. And every curry sausage dude. And the pizza guys are philosophists who gave up their studies...




Don't be misled, Darklone.  Lela said, "I don't think a Ph D is required for that".  It isn't a requirement (the only requirement is that you have a drivers license and a car).  But some of our brightest minds are those that deliver pizza.  It's one of the professions where we dump our History, Philosophy and Literature majors who can't find jobs as teachers or in real-estate.


----------



## Lela

There, and McDonalds.


----------



## Lela

_*Bump*_


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> _*Bump*_



Mourning bump.


----------



## Lela

Old One, Thoughts?


----------



## Tramp4life

Lela said:
			
		

> Old One, Thoughts?




What's a *BUMP*


----------



## Lela

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> What's a *BUMP*



 I don't know if you've spent much time out front but the threads are kept in order of post recent post by defult.  If you like a thread and want others to see it (or, in this case, want to support the Story Hour author) then it's common to BUMP the thread and move it to the top of Page 1.

Basically, you have nothing valuable to add to the thread except your endorsment that it'll continue but you want to post something anyway.

Generally, I enjoy mine big and pink.  But that's entirely optional.


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> Generally, I enjoy mine big and pink.  But that's entirely optional.



I enjoy mine when they "cause" updates.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> I enjoy mine when they "cause" updates.



 Does anyone else hate Darklone?


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> Does anyone else hate Darklone?



I'll know when I get mailbombs from Rel and Old One


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> I'll know when I get mailbombs from Rel and Old One




I don't hate Darklone.  Darklone is my "Story Hour Conscience".  He reminds me when I should be updating my story hour instead of watching stupid reality television.


----------



## Old One

*Darklone is my German pitchfork!*

Darklone (and Lela) do their best to keep me honest and update the SH with some regularity.  Unfortunately, that uncaring strumpet, "Real Life", is conspiring with the 24-hour time limit on each day to keep much needed updates from being posted !

I am about 2 weeks behind on income-producing work right now, have a week-long conference to prepare for and a much-needed vacation coming up in 3 weeks...

I am about 50% done with the latest update...but it is probably going to have to wait until next week...

Sigh 

~ Old One

PS - One the bright side, I get to game with Rel and others at NC Game Day IV in 6 weeks !


----------



## Darklone

Yay, sounds nice. And how's the young old one doing ?


----------



## Tramp4life

Are we still on for this weekend?!?  I'm having withdrawls!!!

TFL


----------



## Old One

*Yep!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Are we still on for this weekend?!?  I'm having withdrawls!!!
> 
> TFL




TFL,

We are a "Go"...

Launch is at 12 Noon.

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

bumpydoo


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> TFL,
> 
> We are a "Go"...
> 
> Launch is at 12 Noon.
> 
> ~ Old One




I know you guys will be happy to be playing again...have fun!  

-LW


----------



## Old One

*Slacker...*

Greetings All,

Sorry for the long delay in updates...

Unfortunately, I must beg your patience for a bit more.  The last several weeks have essentially been 90 hour weeks between my 2.5 jobs (+ a bit of daddy time) and I had a computer glitch on Friday that dumped about 20 hours worth of consulting work into the ether     !

I am heading out of country at the end of this week for ~ 8 days (don't hate me...it is a "working cruise" to the Western Caribbean) and have a gazillion things to clean off my desk(s) before departing ...

The good news is that we played today...lots of icky goodness with horror checks, a desperate battle, multiple players teetering on the edge of doom and an encounter that sucked up virtually every hero point in the party!

The bad news is this session is 10 behind where we are now   ...

See ya soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Nice to hear you're doing fine (except for that glitch thing... Is there a glitch monster in one of the various monster manuals out there?)!!


----------



## Lela

Well, I do have a Typodemon I pulled from the Creature Catalog a while back.  Wizards absolutely hate these guys, as you can imagine.


----------



## Pyske

I just managed to finish reading, from the beginning (over the course of a week or so).  Enjoyed the story, thanks for the continuing dedication to putting it together.  Interestingly, I actually started with Rel's SH,... he's a walking advertisement for you.

One brief question that I seem to have missed somewhere along the way:  what do hero points do in your campaign?  How are they awarded?  I gather that they can become XP, since there was some long ago discussion of Quintus (not) using them to reach 4th level.

I must also say that I've found the low Con scores and (until recently) the lack of heavy armors interesting.  Any particular reason for that trend?  Did Sextus ever manage to get a more respectable HP rolls? (Last I heard he had 16.)

Anyway, thanks again for the entertaining read.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Lela

I'm not sure how Old Ond uses Hero points but we both tend to award them for the same reason.  Generally, as my players put it, you get one for doing something stupid and pulling it off. 

Really, it's only something stupid done for heroic reasons.  And you don't always have to completely pull it off.  Sometimes you can get a point even if you wind up dead.  Not that it does much good, of course, but still possible.


----------



## ledded

Just wanted to pop in and let you know Old One that I just got through reading about halfway through your SH so far and I really like it.  Great stuff, I'm looking forward to getting through the last half.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks for stoppin' by...*



			
				Pyske said:
			
		

> I just managed to finish reading, from the beginning (over the course of a week or so).  Enjoyed the story, thanks for the continuing dedication to putting it together.  Interestingly, I actually started with Rel's SH,... he's a walking advertisement for you.
> 
> One brief question that I seem to have missed somewhere along the way:  what do hero points do in your campaign?  How are they awarded?  I gather that they can become XP, since there was some long ago discussion of Quintus (not) using them to reach 4th level.
> 
> I must also say that I've found the low Con scores and (until recently) the lack of heavy armors interesting.  Any particular reason for that trend?  Did Sextus ever manage to get a more respectable HP rolls? (Last I heard he had 16.)
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the entertaining read.
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric




Psyke,

I pay Rel well to be my billboard !

Thanks for your kind comments...this SH has been around since early on in Story Hourdom.  I love writing it, but my life has been insanely busy over the last year or so and it has suffered from serial neglect at times !

To your questions...

*(1) Hero Points * - Hero points have actually gone through several iterations IMC.  Initially, I awarded everyone 5 hero points.  At the end of each session, the players do a secret ballot on "Roleplayer of the Game" and that PC gets awarded two additional hero points.  Once they are gone, they're gone and the only way to replensh them is through winning the RPer of the Game vote or by the occassional DM award.  I don't hand them out as often as I should (usually 1-2 every other game, on average).  The initial benefits for using them were pretty lame, so everyone ended up trading them in for XP (25 xp per level per hero point) if they were close to leveling.

About 3 sessions ago, I completely revamped the hero point system.  Now, they start play with 3 hero points and receive 1 each time they gain a level.  The RPer of the Game remains, but they only receive 1 for winning instead of two.  Revised hero point usages are:

(1) 25 xp per level (no change)

(2) One hero point gives a 1d6 stackable bonus to any skill check, attack roll, saving throw or damage throw.  It will also subtact 5-30% from a stabilization roll.  The hero point may be applied after the die roll.

(3) Two hero points can provide the same benefit as above, except you can apply the bonus or penalty to someone else's die roll (PC, NPC or DM).

(4) Two hero points for an automatic re-roll, taking the higher of the two dice.

(5) Three hero points grants an automatic success to any die roll - skill check, attack roll, saving throw or stabilization roll.

(6) Three hero points for a "heroic surge".  This allows the PC to act as if hasted (we are still playing 3E - so one extra partial action per round) for 1-3 rounds.

This made them a lot more flexible (and powerful), but they are now much more precious.  I saw more uses of hero points for heroic things this last session than all the previous sessions put together!

*(2) Armor/Con Scores/Hit Points * - Part of the reason that no one has much in the way of heavy armor is that it is so darn expensive.  Also, with the exception of Cragen (and a new PC introduced soon), no one really wanted it.  Rowan is a ranger/rogue, Sextus is a bard/ranger, Quintus is a sorcerer and Rose is a barbarian...none of which really benefit from it.  The ACs of the party are fairly paltry and they don't avail themselves of much spell buffing (with limited resources) so they are pretty easy to hit. OTOH, they can deal some pretty serious damage to opponents (assuming Rose can actually hit something), so it balances out a bit.  My campaign economy is based on a silver standard, but most goods and services are still priced in gold pieces, so they tend to be a pretty poor lot, overall.  The ability scores in the party are pretty good, overall, most are built with 30-32 points.  Most of those with low CON scores just chose to put their points in other areas.  Sextus's hp luck is still horrible bad...I think he is up to 23 now...at 6th level (poor lad).  The player and I both roll a hit die on advancement (mine is behind the DM screen) and the player can take their roll, or what is behind "Door #1"...the dice have not been kind to Sextus.

Thanks for stoppin' by and hope to have an update up soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*I am way to stingy...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how Old Ond uses Hero points but we both tend to award them for the same reason.  Generally, as my players put it, you get one for doing something stupid and pulling it off.
> 
> Really, it's only something stupid done for heroic reasons.  And you don't always have to completely pull it off.  Sometimes you can get a point even if you wind up dead.  Not that it does much good, of course, but still possible.




Lela,

Wazzup?  I am really (ie, too) stingy with the hero points...I am trying to make a point to give out at least 1 per session, but it doesn't always happen.  Not that the PCs don't do dumb/heroic things...my nearly senior citizen mind just forgets !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Just wanted to pop in and let you know Old One that I just got through reading about halfway through your SH so far and I really like it.  Great stuff, I'm looking forward to getting through the last half.
> 
> Keep up the good work.




Ledded,

Love your title...hah!  Thanks for stopping by and glad you like it so far.  Hopefully I will have an update for you by the time you are finished reading!  Stop back by soon...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 23 (Part One)*

*Rescue Mission!*

A chill north wind twirled Rowan’s cloak about his lean frame as he stomped into Nan’s Tavern, leaving a muddy wake.  “He’s gone…the gate guard said he departed to the west and north before first light.”

Quintus cursed under his breath as the weary ranger slumped into a chair and pawed half-heartedly at some day-old bread.  “Impetuous idiot!  He knew we were going after them…all I asked for was six hours to refit and learn what we could.”

Sextus strummed a soothing note on his hand harp.  “Peace, brother.  His son was among those taken.  Would we be so cautious if one of our sisters was among the captives?”

Quintus opened his mouth and quickly shut it again, giving the bard a quick nod instead.  Rowan glanced towards one of the shattered shutters of the inn.  “Osirian’s Eye will be rising soon, perhaps we should be off before our young Brigante companion gets himself into too much trouble.”

The sorcerer glanced at Cragen, who shrugged, finished the half-empty tankard of ale that sufficed for his breakfast and rose with a creak of his war harness.  “Aye…let’s be off…there be foul necromancers to send to their eternal damnation.”

The elder Scipio suppressed a wane smile.  “Very well.  We shall meet at the south gate in one-quarter turn of the hourglass.”

The rising sun did little to ward them from the chill wind.  Rowan rose from the jumble of tracks, absently rubbing a piece of torn loam between his fingers.  “Even Cragen could follow this trail…and it takes us to familiar ground.  Unless I miss my mark, we are bound for the sixth mine trace.”

Sextus rolled his eyes.  “Lovely, kobolds and traps.”

Quintus looked skyward and closed his eyes.  The sorcerer’s temples pulsed as he communicated with _Severus_, who wheeled above in great, lazy circles.  “He notices nothing untoward, although I am competing with many hares and field mice for his attention today.”

Cragen laughed and slapped the Quintus on the shoulder, staggering him.  “Hah!  Tell that bird ta bring us a few then, for a bit of rabbit stew.”

Quintus suppressed a grin at the dwarf’s hearty spirit.  Despite his initial misgivings about the walking legend, Cragen was proving to be a stalwart companion.

_(DM’s Note: When Cragen was introduced to the party, Quintus, caught up in the confusion of Brother Lew’s “Ascension” and Sextus’s death and rebirth, almost put a crossbow bolt through Cragen’s eye!)_

Their path did indeed lead into the sixth mine trace.  Dried bits of flesh and the occasional rotting finger bone marked the path through the mine.  Mangled zombie skeletons and crushed skeletal remains revealed several sprung kobold traps, but the diminutive creatures were not in evidence.  “Hiding in their holes,” growled Rowan, “good for them.”

The party held a quick parley and decided to hobble their mounts several bowshots from the mine entrance.  “We won’t tie them off,” said Rowan, “That way, they will at least have a fighting chance if the kobolds try to eat them.”  Quintus looked over his shoulder as they moved away from the horses, mentally calculating the small fortune they were probably leaving behind for kobold dinner tables.  He sighed as they re-entered the mine and rock closed in above them.

The trail ended before a concealed door the party had discovered before in one of the mining pits.  They cautiously passed through the portal and into the dry underground riverbed beyond.  Cragen busied himself tapping on the rock while humming a bit, clearly glad to be back underground.  The detritus of the undead army spread north along the smooth passage.  With silent shrugs of assent, the companions followed, wary and watchful.  Quintus, Sextus and Cragen made use of magical light to avoid stumbling blindly around in the dark.  They continued to push on until Cragen called a halt.

“It is evening above…Moradin needs to hear my prayers.”

They settled in for a long, uncomfortable rest on the stone, each keeping his own counsel.  Darkness greeted them, cold and silent as they rose and continued.  A turn of the hourglass into their march, Rowan called a halt as the faint sound of water on stone reached his keen ears.  They closed ranks and advanced with caution to find a rough-hewn landing and storage area.  Debris from rotted crates and barrels graced the perimeter of the walls, but several crude wooden dugout canoes bobbed fitfully in a stream of water that seemed to appear from no where.

Cragen sank to his knees and began tapping on the stone near the stream’s edge.  He grunted and stood after a few grains.  “Underground river.  It may have followed the dry course we have been in until now, but it flows beneath it now, only to emerge here.  Shall we follow?”  He eyed the unstable looking canoes warily.

Quintus glanced at Rowan.  The ranger shrugged, then nodded, “That is the path.”

A quarter turn of the hourglass later, they were poling their way along the underground steam, heading into the dark unknown.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 23 (Part Two) – Death’s House*

Enjoy !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh 

Back to the roots! CR11 holes, Dire rats and .... dead PCs.


----------



## Tramp4life

Quintus, Sextus and Cragen made use of magical light to avoid stumbling blindly around in the dark. They continued to push on until Cragen called a halt.

Old one, Cragen used the silly light, but he doesn't need it (darkvision and all).

It's been a while, no?


----------



## Lela

The light will be helpful when you find yourself at the bottom of a dark hole .

Too bad you don't allow Monks Old one.  With the lack of funds I know I'd go for it.


----------



## Darklone

Usually clerics are the best class if funds are low... ok, they are the best class with high funds as well 

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Old One

*Picky, picky...*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Quintus, Sextus and Cragen made use of magical light to avoid stumbling blindly around in the dark. They continued to push on until Cragen called a halt.
> 
> Old one, Cragen used the silly light, but he doesn't need it (darkvision and all).
> 
> It's been a while, no?




Jeez...everyone's a critic !

What was meant, of course, is that the spellcasters (Cragen, Quintus and Sextus) created the light to keep everyone _except_ the all-seeing Cragen from stumbling around in the dark !

I am not that senile yet !

~ Old One

PS - Back from the working vacation...got a couple of good scuba dives in and got to swim with the stringrays in Grand Cayman...lots of fun.


----------



## Old One

*Actually...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> The light will be helpful when you find yourself at the bottom of a dark hole .
> 
> Too bad you don't allow Monks Old one.  With the lack of funds I know I'd go for it.




Monks are allowed, but you have to find someone to train you, so it isn't allowed as a starting class. 

Keep your eyes peeled in future installments for...err...um...something about...um...

Well, you will just have to wait and see.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Happy Easter right back...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Usually clerics are the best class if funds are low... ok, they are the best class with high funds as well
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone!




True enough...hope you had a good Easter across the pond.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Monks are allowed, but you have to find someone to train you, so it isn't allowed as a starting class.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled in future installments for...err...um...something about...um...
> 
> Well, you will just have to wait and see.
> 
> ~ Old One



 Hmmmm, that's either about Monks or the Paladin PrCs. . .


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - Back from the working vacation...got a couple of good scuba dives in and got to swim with the stringrays in Grand Cayman...lots of fun.




BASTARD!!

Ahem, I mean, uh, can't wait to game with you in less than a month!!


----------



## Old One

*Don't hate me cuz I am beautiful...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> BASTARD!!
> 
> Ahem, I mean, uh, can't wait to game with you in less than a month!!




Hah!

Yeah...I did luck into this...although having to listen to 80-year olds prattle on about various body functions was a bit of a drag.  Oh well...I will be there in 38.5 more years  !

Anyway...looking forward to NCGD IV...wahoo!

~ Old One


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> Monks are allowed, but you have to find someone to train you, so it isn't allowed as a starting class.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled in future installments for...err...um...something about...um...
> 
> Well, you will just have to wait and see.
> 
> ~ Old One




LOL, you find someone who will train you and forget to get trained and get nicely pummeled...


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Hah!
> 
> Yeah...I did luck into this...although having to listen to 80-year olds prattle on about various body functions was a bit of a drag.  Oh well...I will be there in 38.5 more years  !




I've done a fair bit of diving in my days and I don't recall too many 80 year olds being out on the boat with me.  Those folks must be die-hard divers (assuming that you aren't talking about the 80 year old landlubbers back at the hotel).

On the other hand, diving is a sport that does lend itself to a lot of "bodily function talk":

"Damn it was cold down there!  I peed in my wetsuit just for the warmth!"

"Did you see that shark?!  I almost crapped my wetsuit!"

And of course the unmitigated vomiting when the ocean gets choppy.  This phenomenon is especially prevalent among those who had a few too many beers the night before*.

Anyhow, I hope you had a good trip.  I've never been to the Caymans but I've gotten down to Cozumel more than my fair share of times.  Always a nice break in the midst of the winter months.

*This is dangerous by the way.  Don't Drink and Dive.  Your high alcohol content is bad for the sharks.


----------



## Old One

*Actually...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I've done a fair bit of diving in my days and I don't recall too many 80 year olds being out on the boat with me.  Those folks must be die-hard divers (assuming that you aren't talking about the 80 year old landlubbers back at the hotel).




Rel,

Me and Mrs. Old One were on a 7-day cruise...courtesy of my association...to help support our membership (many of whom are quite elderly...WWII and Korean War Vets).  Little Old One stayed behind with the Grandmothers, so it was a nice break.

We hit Cozumel, Grand Caymans, Jamaica (yuk - 2nd time I have been there - don't plan to go back) and Half Moon Cay.  Nice trip, although I worked too much !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Sooo... tell us about your experience how to use a bastard sword against Dire Sharks underwater 

Or did you scare them away by drinking too much the night before?


----------



## Old One

*Silly German...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Sooo... tell us about your experience how to use a bastard sword against Dire Sharks underwater
> 
> Or did you scare them away by drinking too much the night before?




Darklone,

Bastard sword?  Underwater?  Certainly not!

I took my triton with me !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 23 (Part Two)*

Greetings Gang,

I must be getting senile...I completely forgot to mention the Junior Tribune, Optio Bato and Drusilla in the last installment.  They are still with the party...since the Junior Tribune *wisely* decided that rescuing strange children is far more important than accomplishing his mission !

Without further ado...

*Death’s House*


They bumped along the underground waterway for many hours, propelled by the lazy current, resting fitfully and peering into the endless gloom.  Rowan, crouched in the prow of the lead vessel, “heard” a change in the darkness.  He grunted and called back in a soft voice, “I hear water echoing ahead…something may be nigh.”

The ranger’s eyes picked up a bit of light ahead and he slowly strung his bow.  The others roused themselves, adjusting weapons and gear.  _Severus_, hooded and tethered, flapped his wings nervously.  A large cavern, eerily illuminated from several bore holes in the twenty-pace high ceiling, hove into view.  A jumble of canoes and flat-bottomed boats bumped and jostled along two stone quays that flanked the stream.  A blank wall of worked stone block further progress, but the water frothed and eddied before it.  He maneuvered the canoe he shared with Cragen to the left quay and hopped out.

Cragen looked around and scowled as he clambered onto the landing.  “Dern river must flow back ta da earth here.”

Sextus nodded and nimbly jumped ashore, followed by Quintus and his familiar.  The trailing canoe disgorged a grumpy Junior Tribune and taciturn Optio.  Bato rolled his eyes as the whiney youngster complained about his aching back for the thousandth time.  White teeth appeared behind Cragen’s bushy beard as grinned at the legionnaire’s discomfort.

“Shhh…!”

A stern hiss echoed from the steps leading upward from the landing.  Rowan stood at the top and waved them all into silence.  After a few grains, he waved them forward again.  “Don’t hear anything,” he whispered, gesturing to a trap door two paces above the top of the stairs.

Quintus foot slipped on the second step from the apex.  “What the...?”

Sextus spoke softly and subdued light flared on a denarius in his hand.  The magical glow revealed a thin stream of congealed, blackish liquid next to his brother’s foot.  “By the light.”

The bard raised his hand, illuminating the wall and revealing a much wider and thicker stain slowly seeping from a joint in the trap door.  Rowan traced his gloved finger through the wash and sniffed.

“Drying blood,” the ranger’s voice trailed off as he slung he bow and drew his Emorian sword.  “Be ready.”

He braced himself and pushed up against the trap door and shoved.  The wooden portal raised a finger’s breadth and then settled back as the surprised ranger relaxed.  “Damn, something’s blocking it.”

Quintus mouth was a taut line, “Someone, more likely.”

Bato and Cragen moved forward to assist Rowan.  With a timed “heave”, they dislodged the object blocking their egress.  A wet, sickening “plop” preceded the intrusion of a pasty arm, crusted with drying blood, into their niche.  Rowan cursed and flattened against the wall and the others skipped back a step or two.  The ranger looked at Sextus and jerked his head toward the opening.  The bard nodded and sent the silver coin spinning into the room.

Rowan waited ten grains and cautiously poked his head out of the hole.  He came face-to-face with the torn visage of Premio, a stout lad of twenty winters known to him from the militia.  Permio’s head was cocked at an odd angle and his battered face was staring into nothingness; a look of profound terror frozen upon it.  The others blanched slightly as the stench of blood, urine, feces and fear wafted down the stairs.

Rowan carefully emerged from the floor; teeth clenched, and scanned the room.  It measured twenty paces by twenty paces, with a ceiling ten paces above.  Betwixt the floor and ceiling crouched a balcony that ringed the perimeter.  Only one passage lead from the room and the wane light from Sextus’s coin glinted from the sturdy bars of a lowered portcullis.  Broken crates and shattered casks littered the room, but the ranger’s gaze was drawn to the score of broken and shattered bodies.  Jutting crossbow bolts, magic burn marks and bloody claw furrows marked the militia of Glyden where they stood their last watch.

Tears welled in Rowan’s eyes as he looked from the massacre to his companions and back again.  Then he threw back his head and screamed.

“DAMN YOU!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 23 (Part Three) – Old Friends Become New Enemies*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Now that's horrible. Rowen's gonna get ya.


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> ...
> *To Be Continued…*
> 
> *Next: Session 23 (Part Three) – Old Friends Become New Enemies*
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ~ Old One



Darkloons wurds of wisdum: Never stand too close to fallen friends, they may decide to stand up again...


----------



## Tortoise

Darklone said:
			
		

> Darkloons wurds of wisdum: Never stand too close to fallen friends, they may decide to stand up again...




Truer words ...


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> Truer words ...




   

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> ~ Old One



That means they ran into the trap ?

Quintus, Rose, Rowan etc! You should know your DM by now!


----------



## Tortoise

Darklone said:
			
		

> That means they ran into the trap ?
> 
> Quintus, Rose, Rowan etc! You should know your DM by now!





We're not the ones who ran into a trap. You'll understand once you see the next couple of updates.


----------



## Old One

*Session 23 (Part Three)*

*Old Friend Become New Enemies*

“Like spearing fish in a barrel,” fumed Rowan.

Quintus nodded and glanced at the far wall of the chamber where Cragen, assisted by Bato, Drusilla and Sextus, had just finished arranging the stiff bodies of the militiamen for more dignified repose.  The Junior Tribune sat on an unsteady crate, looking a bit green and holding a perfumed kerchief under his nose.  The sorcerer closed his eyes for a few grains, concentrating.

“Nothing but ruins, according to _Severus_…and dusk must be approaching, since he wants badly to hunt.”

The elder Scipio mentally released his familiar to gorge himself on field mice and hares and scanned their temporary prison again.  The portcullis had resisted their best combined efforts and a wall-mounted trigger lever was just a pace or two out of reach.  He grinned tightly at Rowan.  “Looks like up and over.”

The ranger nodded and began fashioning a makeshift grapnel from discard weapons while Quintus looked around yet again, frowning.  Half the militia had been felled by crossbow bolts and magic had taken most of the balance.  Only a few showed marks expected from skeletal claws or punishing zombie fists.  The sorcerer’s eyes narrowed, ‘Something doesn’t fit here.’

His thoughts continued to race.  ‘No Kyndalyn, no Röse, no Josephus…at least half-a-dozen bodies were missing.  They are necromancers…why leave the bodies?’

His concentration was broken by a series of audible grunts as Rowan used his makeshift implement to carefully scale up to the balcony.  The lean woodsman dropped over the parapet, drew his gladius and disappeared through a shadowy door way.  A soft, guttural chant filled the chamber as Cragen sought Moradin’s blessing over the fallen.

Quintus tried to shut it all out.  ‘Think, damn you, think!’

His mind recalled fragments and pieces of their strange journey over the previous moons…his missing cousins, the laboratory in the mines, the minor mage Luc, the cryptic “R” and her notes and journals, the _Greenstrake_ formula, the detour into the cesspool of Oar politics, the seizing of the children of Glynden and the looming menace of Ashai…the thoughts swirled, crashing together, breaking apart and reforming in his mind.  Suddenly, he recalled an obscure reference they had uncovered in the creased pages of a moldering tome in the Cathedral of Oar.

_The rise shall follow innocents lost…_

The passage hadn’t made any sense at the time and Sextus had thought it a misspelling…probably an apocryphal reference to declining virtues in the world, his brother had opined.  But in light of the latest happenings, innocents _was_ correct!  His face slowly assumed the color of day-old fireplace ash.  Quintus jumped nearly a pace in the air as a small, firm hand snaked inside his, entwining his fingers.  Regaining his composure, but still shaken by his thoughts, he glanced down to see Drusilla gazing up at him, her brow creased with unspoken worry.  He opened his mouth to speak, but was pre-empted by a high-pitched metallic screech.

“The way is clear,” Rowan called from the now-raised portcullis.  

Quintus looked down at Drusilla’s beautiful face, gave her wane smile and a quick squeeze of the hand and then disengaged.  “Alright…let’s get moving…we MUST find those kids.”

An undecipherable look flitted across the face of the only surviving Cassuvius daughter as she watched Quintus’s retreating back before she hitched up her weapon belt and followed.

Rowan waited until there were all gathered by the portcullis.

“The steps lead up to some sort of merchant house.  Two rooms to the right is an exit onto a large colonnaded portico.  This structure commands the center of a ruined hamlet.  A spur of the Dragontail range rises to our east and a broad valley chases the setting sun to the west.  Unless I miss my guess, we stand in the ruins of Bremerton.”

They reconvened on the portico several turns of the minute glass later.  Quintus forced a complaining _Severus_ to abandon his fifth field mouse of the last hour and take wing against the failing light.  He concentrated as the osprey spiraled skyward on an unseen updraft.

“I think there are some mine openings in the hills to the east…and roads run out the north and south gate of town…the north road disappears into some woods half a league from the gate.  Which way now?”

Rowan had descended the broad, shallow steps from the portico and was examining the overgrown cobblestones of dead Bremerton’s avenues.  He rose and turned, eyes glittering darkly in the last rays of the sun.  The ranger silently pointed north.  They fell into line silently and trooped out of town.  

Rowan asked for a magical light as they passed through the shattered gates of Bremerton, sagging on rusted hinges.  He carefully examined the ground for a turn of the minute glass and grunted before following the badly-worn road.  They traveled silently, aware of the gathering darkness and a vague, growing fear.

A throaty horn-call floated down from the ruins of Bremerton just as Rowan reached the eaves of the wood north of town.  The companions shivered a collective shiver as the notes hung in the air far longer than normal.  The notes were heavy with menace and they tried to bore into each person’s brain, carrying fear and despair.  A light flashed momentarily from the general location of the large central building with the fancy portico, but was swallowed by the darkness.

A sharp, brief debate erupted.  Rowan and Quintus wanted to press on, but the others were nervous about an unknown enemy (or potential enemy) to their rear.  Sextus’s arguments for caution carried the day, so they soon retraced their steps.  Rowan felt a worm of doubt wiggling down his spine as they approached the crouching building.  They paused at the foot of the steps and listened.  Nothing stirred.  Not even the wind dared to breathe.

Rowan, Bato and Cragen slowly climbed the shallow steps.  The priest of Moradin halted, whispered a terse syllable and enchanted a denarius.  He flipped the coin into the building, but its progress was arrested a pace or two inside the threshold.

The weak light revealed rank after serried rank of fresh, silent undead, eyes glittering with ebony malevolence.  At their fore stood the tattered body of the erstwhile Constable of Glynden, Kyndalyn the Younger.  The companions exploded into action as the mob of zombies charged with an inarticulate howl!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: The Long Race* 

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Two updates from Old One in one week?  It must be finals!

*Checks*

"Oh, crap!"


----------



## Darklone

Darn. I liked Kyndalyn.


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> The weak light revealed rank after serried rank of fresh, silent undead, eyes glittering with ebony malevolence.  At their fore stood the tattered body of the erstwhile *Constable of Glynden, Kyndalyn the Younger*.  The companions exploded into action as the mob of zombies charged with an inarticulate howl!




   

This is an especially shocking moment for me.  DMing my own Faded Glory game put me in the position of running Kyndalyn as an NPC and I grew rather attached to him.

Ah well, "kill your pretties" and all that.


----------



## Tortoise

Rel said:
			
		

> This is an especially shocking moment for me.  DMing my own Faded Glory game put me in the position of running Kyndalyn as an NPC and I grew rather attached to him.
> 
> Ah well, "kill your pretties" and all that.




For Old One to "kill his pretties" he'd have to some up with some way to slay pits!


----------



## Darklone

Tortoise said:
			
		

> For Old One to "kill his pretties" he'd have to some up with some way to slay pits!



Simple: Fill it with sand. Preferably after someone fell into it


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Simple: Fill it with sand. Preferably after someone fell into it



 Best of both worlds really.


----------



## Tramp4life

Are we to the point of the "undead anthill?" yet?  That's how one person described it...

TFL

Cragen hates undead.  I'm even looking into a Prestige Class as an undead slayer of some type...


----------



## Lela

There are plenty of Fighter/Paladin based undead slayers (most called Hunter of the Dead) but I know of no Cleric PrCs of undead slaying. If you find one, could you pass it on? I'd like a look.


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Two updates from Old One in one week?  It must be finals!
> 
> *Checks*
> 
> "Oh, crap!"




Yeah...just don't get used to it  !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Oh Well...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> This is an especially shocking moment for me.  DMing my own Faded Glory game put me in the position of running Kyndalyn as an NPC and I grew rather attached to him.
> 
> Ah well, "kill your pretties" and all that.





Rel and Darklone,

I like(d) Kyndalyn too...but what fun is a campaign if ya can't kill a few people off now and then.  I think the PCs will agree that an NPC is preferrable to them !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Brilliant...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Simple: Fill it with sand. Preferably after someone fell into it




Old One looks at Darklone's idea and furiously scribbles notes...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*"Smacks Cragen on the head"*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Are we to the point of the "undead anthill?" yet?  That's how one person described it...
> 
> TFL
> 
> Cragen hates undead.  I'm even looking into a Prestige Class as an undead slayer of some type...




Shhhh...yer loud mouthed dwarf...not there yet !  Prestige class, what prestige class !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Hehehehe. Undead anthill? Hmm, a pit that gets filled with an undead ant swarm instead of sand... *scribble as well*.


----------



## Lela

Now I'm reminded of the scarabs in The Mummy.


----------



## Old One

*Not exactly...*

Darklone and Lela,

Tramp4Life's comment actually refers to something besides bugs...but all will become clear soon (although I do like the idea of an undead scarab beetle mound...hmmmm).

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

I recall reading the word "soon". 

21 posts to go!


----------



## Old One

*Bad SH Writer...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> I recall reading the word "soon".
> 
> 21 posts to go!





DL,

Sigh...I know...another extended business trip.  Plus, I am getting ready to kill Rel (and others) at my game at the NCGD IV this coming Saturday !

I hope to get some writing done on Sunday...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> Plus, I am getting ready to kill Rel (and others) at my game at the NCGD IV this coming Saturday !



Time for the sandy pit


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> Time for the sandy pit




It turns out, Darklone, that I'm playing the lovable halfling.  So you can bet your ass that I'm not going near anything that looks like a pit or rat.


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> It turns out, Darklone, that I'm playing the lovable halfling.  So you can bet your ass that I'm not going near anything that looks like a pit or rat.



That's it. If the pc does not go to the pit, then the pit has to go to the PC!

The _Walking Pit_!


----------



## DethStryke

*A Miniature bump!*

I finally got around to gathering my Miniature pictures and editing them to be nicely posted to the web. I'm going to wander over and make a gallery in here as well (one of the benefits of being a Community Supporter! *wink*) and post a couple more of my minature work / art.

I don't think the pictures gives this fig justice. I did matte finish over the fig and gloss finish over the armor parts, so the armor shines nicely... quite a neat effect I had never tried before myself.


----------



## Old One

*Outstanding!*



			
				DethStryke said:
			
		

> I finally got around to gathering my Miniature pictures and editing them to be nicely posted to the web. I'm going to wander over and make a gallery in here as well (one of the benefits of being a Community Supporter! *wink*) and post a couple more of my minature work / art.
> 
> I don't think the pictures gives this fig justice. I did matte finish over the fig and gloss finish over the armor parts, so the armor shines nicely... quite a neat effect I had never tried before myself.




DS -

That rocks!  Now that you have the figure finished...it is time to kill off Cragen !

~ Old One

PS - For those (2) people still waiting for updates, it will be another couple of days.  I just finished 8 of the last 9 days on the road and am WAY behind on $$$-making work...so the long-suffering SH will have to wait a bit longer.  Early next week might be doable !


----------



## Old One

*Session 23 (Part Four-A)*

_For the two people who are still reading this...sorry it has been so long.  That ugly b*tch known as RL has Old One by the short hairs these days...enjoy!_

*The Long Race – Entry A*

Cragen’s squat bulk blocked the top of the portico steps as the priest raised his holy symbol and invoked the power of Moradin.  Violet light flared and fizzled as crackling black energy leapt from a darkstone amulet around Kyndalyn’s undead neck, parrying and defeating the dwarf’s turning attempt.  Sextus and Rowan sent bolt and arrow into the press.  Both missiles struck true, but barely slowed their moaning zombie targets.  Drusilla, Junior Tribune Metallus and Optio Bato slashed and cut, chopping of pieces of dead flesh.  The companion’s thin battle line sagged as the unorganized wedge of undeath slammed into them, lashing out with punishing claws and fists.

Sextus, recognizing the nature of the darkstone magic, cried out.  “They are protected from the power of the Light!”

He grunted in pain a moment later death-hardened nails raked his face.

_(DM’s Note: The party has encountered darkstone magics several times, usually with painful results.  In this case, the darkstone amulets seemed to be providing turn protection to the undead band – in game turns, the amulet provided a limited number of “counter-turns” via an opposed roll vs. the cleric’s turning roll.  A handy little item for undead bands facing clerics.)_

For a moment, it looked as though the companions might be overwhelmed, until Quintus got into the act.  The glowing pellet of a fireball, trailing sparks, cleared the front rank of zombies and exploded fifteen paces inside the ruined building.  Flames roared through the undead, crisping some and turning others into burning, stumbling torches.  A grim smile flitted across the sorcerer’s face as he refocused his will and gathered more magical energy.

Cragen struggled in the center of a zombie maelstrom, blocking some blows with his sturdy shield and shrugging off those that penetrated his defense.  He raised his holy symbol once again, invoking his god’s name.  Competing magics struggled and dissipated above the fray.  The dwarf cursed and hefted his hammer to lash out at the resistant undead.  A knot of zombies pushed passed the stalwart cleric and forced Rowan and Sextus back.  The ranger abandoned his bow and drew the Old Man’s blade in one smooth motion, slicing it deeply into an already damaged zombie and felling it.  Punishing fists pounded into Sextus to his knees, leaving the bard reeling and gasping.

The Emorians locked their shields and held their flank.  Their gladii lashed out in unison and sent another corpse back to the grave.  Drusilla tried to dodge away from a pair of rotting militiamen, but slipped on the steps and fell heavily.  Iron-like claws dug into her flesh and she screamed silently in pain.  Quintus cast a worried look at Drusilla, narrowed his eyes and sent another ball of flaming death into the rear of the zombie ranks.  Fire roared out of the ruined doorway and the building shook, dropping unstable masonry into the melee.

The dwarf hewed madly with his hammer, staving in an un-breathing ribcage and knocking the jawbone from an unfeeling face.  Fists and claws lashed out in return, buffeting the cleric and driving him back on his heels.  Sextus pulled yanked a pair of gladii from their scabbards and helped Rowan send a zombie down, thrashing.  The sightless eyes of Caro, a lanky lad with a pimply faced, stared at the bard with an empty, yet accusing glare.

Junior Tribune Metallus shout of victory as he finished off a smoking corpse was cut-off as undead hands wrapped around his neck from behind.  Only Bato’s quick reaction kept the young officer from being strangled.  Silent death had closed on them from several surrounding ruins and the companions soon found themselves compressed into a small knot, fighting back to back.  

A clubbed fist sent Drusilla spinning into unconsciousness.  Grasping claws dragged Sextus down with a cry of “Brother!”

Quintus cursed, half-turned and detonated another fireball in the midst of the new attackers.  Bato and Metallus cried out as flames licked over their scutums, singing their eyebrows.  The sorcerous flames ripped through the zombies ranks, felling half-a-score.

Cragen struggled against six undead that threatened to bear him to the ground.  Behind the flailing zombies, the undead visage of Kyndalyn broke out in a feral grin.  The dwarf knew he was doomed if they overbore him.  Cragen managed to free an arm and thrust his holy symbol aloft.

“Moradin!”

Violet holiness contended with crackling black shadow.  Suddenly, Kyndalyn staggered back, raising an forearm to shield his eyes.  Shafts of glowing light pierced several zombies like roasting spits and they exploded in a welter of gore.  Rowan seized the momentary respite to snatch up his bow and send an arrow deep into Kyndalyn’s chest.  The Emorians dispatched several badly burned zombies while Quintus hammered Kyndalyn with arcane missiles.

Cragen shrugged off several more zombies blows and called upon his god once more.  No longer protected by the darkstone power, another half a dozen zombies disintegrated, leaving the battered Kyndalyn with but a handful of followers.  Hammer, arrows, mystical bolts and Emorian blades soon dispatched the survivors, leaving the party alone in the dead town amongst heaps of mangled undead returned to their natural state.

Cragen bent low over Kyndalyn’s corpse and stretched a shaky hand out to grasp the darkstone amulet.  “Damn infernal powers!”

“No!”

Quintus and Rowan jumped forward in unison, knocking the dwarf’s hand away.  Cragen looked at them quizzically.  The sorcerer shook his head.  “That’s a good way to get yourself killed, master dwarf.”

Rowan nodded and deftly sliced the leather cord holding the amulet around Kyndalyn’s ruined neck.  “What’s this?”

The ranger backed away as the Constable’s features shimmered and changed, morphing into that of a dark-haired human man of twenty winters, with a stubbly beard and wide, dark eyes that reflected death.  Quintus grunted and peered closer.

“Humph…remind you of anyone?”

Rowan nodded.  “He favors that bastard Acrius…looks like he may be cut of the same cloth.  A brother or cousin, perhaps?”

A quick but thorough search of the remains yielded no further clues to the dead man’s identity.  Cragen soon had Drusilla and Sextus awake, functioning but unsteady.  He mended several of the most severe hurts in the party and Sextus supplemented the cleric’s power with a bit of his own.  Quintus sent _Severus_ aloft into the night sky, willing the bird outward in concentric circles.  He mumbled, eyes half closed, “What are we missing…a major attack to be sure, but the reports from Glynden reflect a force several times this size.”

No answers were forthcoming.

Rowan produced a lantern.  “I say we continue north.”

Sextus looked doubtful.  “But another ambush may lurk in the woods.  I don’t know about you, but a zombified cat could probably make a quick end to me right now.”

“Har!” Cragen slapped the bard on the shoulder.  “That’s the spirit, lad!  Laugh in the face of danger…’nward, says I!”

The younger Scipio staggered at the dwarf’s well-meaning blow and muttered under his breath, “No pun implied at all.”

“By the light!”

The others looked at Quintus.  The sorcerer held his palms to his temples, eyes shut, his face a mask of concentration.

“Fodder.  Damn them…nothing but fodder!  There is a distant light, several leagues or more to the north.  It beckons to the bird.  I think this was nothing more than a delaying tactic.”

He looked around at the ruins of the Glynden militia, frozen in the death and undeath, and spit.  “They shall pay for this…let’s be off.”

The elder Scipio strode down the steps and headed for the Lords Road.  For all his external bravado, doubt and a creeping fear gnawed at him.  ‘Abigail, do you await me to the north?’

A turn of the hourglass later, it was Rowan that was cursing.  “Damn them!  This isn’t but a stone’s throw past where we stopped when we heard the horncall from the ruins of Bremerton.  Look…here and here and here.”

He waved the lantern about wildly, shining its beam on several deep ruts marring the sward of a grassy hollow.  “Wagons…three at least, maybe more.  Dammit!”

He spurned a clump of loam, recently overturned by an iron-rimmed wheel, with the toe of his boot.  Suddenly, the ranger stopped ranting and stood stock still.  He rounded slowly on his companions, grinning from ear to ear.  “They are in WAGONS!”

The rest of the battered band looked at him like he was crazy.  Rowan shook his head, still grinning and began speaking rapidly.

*To Be Continued…Soon!*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 23 (Part Four-B)*

_This update unded up being pretty long, so I cut it into two bites for easier digestion - enjoy!_

*The Long Race – Entry B*

Sextus hurt like he had never hurt before.  Cragen’s healing magics had closed his wounds several nights before, but Quintus and Rowan had been driving the band northward at a punishing pace.  The bard’s leaden legs rose and fell as he willed each step – one after another.  He risked a brief glace ahead, braving a stumble on the rocky ground.

He could only see the hunched shoulders and short, stiff legs of Cragen a spear’s length ahead of him.  The damp, clinging fog that had been their constant companion hid the others from sight, although his sharp ears picked up their labored breathing.  ‘How many days had it been?  Two?  No…three.’

The bard’s pinched face grimaced as he stumbled and almost fell.  He steadied himself and continued on the grueling forced march…putting one foot in front of the other.

At the other end of the struggling column, Rowan paused for a moment, listening intently.  ‘Ah…there it is.’

The ranger picked up the sound of the river to his left, adjusted his facing slightly and glanced over his shoulder to ensure Quintus had sight of him.  His body was drenched in dew and sweat and an idle corner of his mind wondered how bad he smelled.  Although nearly spent physically, Rowan’s spirit soared.  For three days and nights, he had led the party through the misty river valley below the foothills the Lords Road snaked through.  

Using the Thunder River as a guide rail to the west and _Severus’s_ keen sight to pace the slow-moving caravan of undead and children, they had managed to draw even.  ‘One more push,’ the ranger thought to himself, ‘one more effort and we can beat them to the bridge.’

He wasn’t sure how he knew about the bridge, but he knew it was there.  Maybe it was an off-hand comment by the Old Man or a bit of lore gleaned from Father Thomas’s books or a bit of trivia gleaned from idle nights at Nan’s Tavern.  Regardless of the source, Rowan knew a great bridge spanned a deep gorge midway betwixt the ruins of Bremerton and the dead city of Lords.

‘That,’ he thought to himself fiercely as he resumed his blistering pace, ‘is where they will pay for their crimes.’

Hours later, Rowan’s ears picked up the sound of rushing water distinct from the majestic rumble of the river.  He forced his aching legs to quicken the pace, ignoring Quintus’s low call of caution.  Five turns of the minute glass later, he stood on the high bank of a rushing, rocky stream.  A series of low cataracts rose to his right.  He waited until a panting Quintus emerged from mist.

“Wait here!”

The sorcerer nodded and flopped onto his belly, reaching down to cup the cool, refreshing water.  Rowan leapt away through the rocks and disappeared to the east.  The rest of the tired, tattered band quickly closed on Quintus’s position and collapsed.

Adrenaline, fueled by thoughts of revenge and justice, lent new strength to the ranger’s burning limbs.  A bowshot up the stream, past three waterfalls and associated pools, Rowan halted and whistled softly.  Fifty paces above his head, the imposing edifice of the Emorian Bridge soared.  The ground rose sharply on both the north and south side of the bridge, creating an elevated roadway.  The ranger’s practiced eye flicked from one side of the bridge to the other and back again, settling finally on the north side of the bridge.

“Perfect!”

He raced back down the stream to where his tired companions waited.  “Fill your skins and sharpen your wits, we have an ambush to lay!” 

Without waiting for a response, he hop scotched across the stream and began climbing towards the bridge,

_(DM’s Note: The dilemma of how to catch up with the undead caravan presented the party with several options, none of them good.  They could follow on the road, but had a very good chance of being discovered.  They could attempt to follow in the foothills, but would scarcely travel faster than the caravan due to terrain and Cragen stumpy legs.  The river flowed in the wrong direction to be of use.

Their last option was to plunge into the perpetual mist that covered the low-lying areas of this part of the river, try to navigate through and outpace the caravan.  A series of stunning “Wilderness Lore” and “Intuit Direction” rolls by Rowan, supported by *Severus’s* aerial scouting made the last choice the successful choice.)_

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Interlude: Child's Play*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> He wasn’t sure how he knew about the bridge, but he knew it was there. Maybe it was an off-hand comment by the Old Man or a bit of lore gleaned from Father Thomas’s books or a bit of trivia gleaned from idle nights at Nan’s Tavern. Regardless of the source, Rowan knew a great bridge spanned a deep gorge midway betwixt the ruins of Bremerton and the dead city of Lords.



I'm thinking it's the sword.  About time that thing started talking back.  I'm sure Rowan's been spending enough time babling to it.


----------



## old school 1E

*I joined for this story hour!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> _For the two people who are still reading this...sorry it has been so long.  _




Hey!

Just wanted to say from someone who LOVED playing 1E and has recently discovered 3E online, you sure bring back some memories of my own.

This is a first-rate narrative of a great story with intense action and a plot to match.  Anyway, you have three people who are still reading this, not two.


----------



## Darklone

Roll call... 1.... 2.... 3... readers so far 

Nice battle... bet Rose would have loved to abuse Great Cleave in there.

Undead caravan... that reminds me somehow of Warcraft III


----------



## Old One

*What?*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it's the sword.  About time that thing started talking back.  I'm sure Rowan's been spending enough time babling to it.




Rowan has a magic sword?  Huh?  <Old One checks his campaign notes>

Oh yeah...maybe that's it...or maybe not !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Welcome!*



			
				old school 1E said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Just wanted to say from someone who LOVED playing 1E and has recently discovered 3E online, you sure bring back some memories of my own.
> 
> This is a first-rate narrative of a great story with intense action and a plot to match.  Anyway, you have three people who are still reading this, not two.




old school 1E,

Welcome aboard!  I am honored that you joined for the _*Faded Glory*_ Story Hour.  If you have enjoyed it so far, hang onto your shorts, because the plot rollercoaster is getting ready to go into overdrive !

Stop back by soon...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> ...
> Stop back by soon...
> 
> ~ Old One



And stay here even if there's no update


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Roll call... 1.... 2.... 3... readers so far
> 
> Nice battle... bet Rose would have loved to abuse Great Cleave in there.
> 
> Undead caravan... that reminds me somehow of Warcraft III




DL -

That's right...with old school 1E added, I have increased my readership by 33.33% (with you and Lela).

As to Rose...to bad he is otherwise detained and restrained !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Calling All Lurkers...*

Since "old school 1E" just de-lurked...

Are there anymore lurkers out there?  Stand up and shout "Rose needs a bigger loincloth!"

 

~ Old One


----------



## monboesen

Count one more reader in.

Nice updates.


----------



## Old One

*Welcome!*



			
				monboesen said:
			
		

> Count one more reader in.
> 
> Nice updates.




Monboesen,

Welcome and thanks for chiming in.  Hard at work on a mega-update !

~ Old One


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> Since "old school 1E" just de-lurked...
> 
> Are there anymore lurkers out there?  Stand up and shout "Rose needs a bigger loincloth!"
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Old One



I'm still lurking!!!  And, we are not killing the Dwarf now that the mini is painted!!!  

TFL

Spoiler:  When the cleric says, "Hey, wait...we need to develop a plan of attack."  We should wait!  I mean, when you're fighting an undead anthill and all...


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> I'm still lurking!!!  And, we are not killing the Dwarf now that the mini is painted!!!



Sez you ! 



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Spoiler:  When the cleric says, "Hey, wait...we need to develop a plan of attack."  We should wait!  I mean, when you're fighting an undead anthill and all...




Plan?  We don't need no stinkin' plan...

Yep.  It will all come home to roost soon enough !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Posting for No Reason...*

Well...maybe there is a reason !

I hit post *1,000 *   in this iteration of the EN Boards today and this post puts the Faded Glory SH over *1,000  *  posts.

Coincidence?  I don't think so! !

~ Old One


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> Adrenaline, fueled by thoughts of revenge and justice, lent new strength to the ranger’s burning limbs.  A bowshot up the stream, past three waterfalls and associated pools, Rowan halted and whistled softly.  Fifty paces above his head, the imposing edifice of the Emorian Bridge soared.  The ground rose sharply on both the north and south side of the bridge, creating an elevated roadway.  The ranger’s practiced eye flicked from one side of the bridge to the other and back again, settling finally on the north side of the bridge.
> 
> “Perfect!”
> 
> He raced back down the stream to where his tired companions waited.  “Fill your skins and sharpen your wits, we have an ambush to lay!”
> 
> Without waiting for a response, he hop scotched across the stream and began climbing towards the bridge...




Why don't I have a good feeling about this situation???

Hmmm...maybe Old One's other quote has something to do with it:


> because the plot rollercoaster is getting ready to go into overdrive



Count me in as the...what are you up to now Old One, 5 or 6 readers now?  

Looking forward to the total party...err, next update!  

-LW


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> Well...maybe there is a reason !
> 
> I hit post *1,000 *   in this iteration of the EN Boards today and this post puts the Faded Glory SH over *1,000  *  posts.
> 
> Coincidence?  I don't think so! !
> 
> ~ Old One



Grats for the "double-mille" party!

It's all part of the masterplan.


----------



## Rel

You can count me among the faithful legion of readers too.  How could I not be?  I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that I'm the only person in this thread who has:

1)  Had Old One as a player
2)  Had Old One as a GM
3)  Stolen Old One's whole campaign setting   

So yeah, I'm pretty much in for the duration.   

And by the way, a quick note for those of you (i.e. pretty much all of you) who didn't see the NC Game Day thread where we talk a bit about Old One's Faded Glory adventure, "A Tight Spot":

There is nothing that could have given me more empathy for his long-suffering players than gaming in a Faded Glory one-shot where he let all his RBDMness hang out.  I'm hoping that he'll do a full story hour write up of it at some point.  A brief sample to hold you over until then is as follows.

We were staging a desperate defense of a castellan that was part of the defensive line between Emor and Sythia.  The place was besieged by hundreds upon hundreds of Sythians and we were down to several dozen legionaires and the PC's and we were litterally on our last legs.  We had little to no healing resources left and most of the party was down to 1/3 or less of their hit points.  We had just managed to plug the breach that had been created in the gatehouse for (IIRC) the third time when Old One informed us that we heard a "hissing noise".  One of the other players foolishly posited that it might be the sound of reinforcements arriving to save us.  HA!

No, that was the sound of 2,700 Sythian arrows descending on our little fortress from above.   

It was at this point that we finally understood that the adventure wasn't over until the whole party was dead.  In other words, the adventure was almost over.


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> And stay here even if there's no update



 Nah, what obsessive story hour reader would ever do something like that?  It's just unnatural I say.  Unnatural.


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> We were staging a desperate defense of a castellan that was part of the defensive line between Emor and Sythia.  The place was besieged by hundreds upon hundreds of Sythians and we were down to several dozen legionaires and the PC's and we were litterally on our last legs.  We had little to no healing resources left and most of the party was down to 1/3 or less of their hit points.  We had just managed to plug the breach that had been created in the gatehouse for (IIRC) the third time when Old One informed us that we heard a "hissing noise".  One of the other players foolishly posited that it might be the sound of reinforcements arriving to save us.  HA!
> 
> No, that was the sound of 2,700 Sythian arrows descending on our little fortress from above.



Great! Love it.

HERO.


----------



## Tramp4life

The worst part of the whole adventure is we keep running out of ale! 

Cragen


----------



## Rel

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> The worst part of the whole adventure is we keep running out of ale!
> 
> Cragen




How's your supply of saffron?


----------



## Old One

*Wahoo!*



			
				LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> Why don't I have a good feeling about this situation???
> 
> Hmmm...maybe Old One's other quote has something to do with it:
> 
> Count me in as the...what are you up to now Old One, 5 or 6 readers now?
> 
> Looking forward to the total party...err, next update!
> 
> -LW




My readership expands...I shall rule the world  !

Anyway, thanks to LiVeWiRe for stopping in.  You should see if you can make North Carolina Game Day V (9/25 at NC State).  Keith and Chad made the journey...then we can do "A Tight Spot - Redux" !

Hope all is well in Tampa...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*<Evil Laugh>*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Grats for the "double-mille" party!
> 
> It's all part of the masterplan.




Yes...yes...the Master Plan   !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> You can count me among the faithful legion of readers too.  How could I not be?  I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that I'm the only person in this thread who has:
> 
> 1)  Had Old One as a player
> 2)  Had Old One as a GM
> 3)  Stolen Old One's whole campaign setting
> 
> So yeah, I'm pretty much in for the duration.




Rel, 

Very true...even my old gaming group can't claim as much !



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> And by the way, a quick note for those of you (i.e. pretty much all of you) who didn't see the NC Game Day thread where we talk a bit about Old One's Faded Glory adventure, "A Tight Spot":
> 
> There is nothing that could have given me more empathy for his long-suffering players than gaming in a Faded Glory one-shot where he let all his RBDMness hang out.  I'm hoping that he'll do a full story hour write up of it at some point.  A brief sample to hold you over until then is as follows.
> 
> We were staging a desperate defense of a castellan that was part of the defensive line between Emor and Sythia.  The place was besieged by hundreds upon hundreds of Sythians and we were down to several dozen legionaires and the PC's and we were litterally on our last legs.  We had little to no healing resources left and most of the party was down to 1/3 or less of their hit points.  We had just managed to plug the breach that had been created in the gatehouse for (IIRC) the third time when Old One informed us that we heard a "hissing noise".  One of the other players foolishly posited that it might be the sound of reinforcements arriving to save us.  HA!
> 
> No, that was the sound of 2,700 Sythian arrows descending on our little fortress from above.
> 
> It was at this point that we finally understood that the adventure wasn't over until the whole party was dead.  In other words, the adventure was almost over.




Hah!

Well, despite my best efforts, everyone survived (although several PCs were a rat's whisker away from death).  Rel's character wins the prize for the most dramatic fumble.

The hail of arrows was in response to the inability of the Sythians to get through the main gatehouse of Castellan Verruca which, by this point in the game, was completely clogged with dead men, horses, burnt carcasses and a very pissed off Holy Warrior of Tyrial.

I will try to do at least a mini-write up of the session and invite commentary from those that participated...it was fun, even if it did run 2.5 hours late!

~ Old One


----------



## Ziggy

Old One said:
			
		

> My readership expands...I shall rule the world  !
> 
> 
> ~ Old One




Count me in as well, I've been lurking here since the beginning, but work is far too often interfering with my visits here  :\ 

.Ziggy


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> ...Rel's character wins the prize for the most dramatic fumble...
> ...and a very pissed off Holy Warrior of Tyrial...
> 
> I will try to do at least a mini-write up of the session and invite commentary from those that participated...it was fun, even if it did run 2.5 hours late!
> 
> ~ Old One



These points sound pretty interesting.  Especially the first one


----------



## Old One

*Greetings!*



			
				Ziggy said:
			
		

> Count me in as well, I've been lurking here since the beginning, but work is far too often interfering with my visits here  :\
> 
> .Ziggy




Ziggy, my friend, how are you?

Good to see you back!  Remember, just say "No" to work...and "Yes" to Story Hours !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Is it Possible to Hijack Your Own Thread?*

*Thread Hijack Alert*

Just a brief interruption to announce that Old One, Mrs. Old One and #1 Son Old One are expecting a new addition on or about 12/22.  When asked to comment on the impending arrival of a new brother or sister, #1 Son Old One commented, "Gah...dugga dugga...phhhht".

I now return you to patiently waiting for a real update !

~ Old One


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> *Thread Hijack Alert*
> 
> Just a brief interruption to announce that Old One, Mrs. Old One and #1 Son Old One are expecting a new addition on or about 12/22.
> 
> ~ Old One




Congrats...Hopefully, we can protect these young children from your RBDM-ness.  BTW, how much to make scrolls?  Can we show up early Sunday and discuss?

TFL


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Congrats...Hopefully, we can protect these young children from your RBDM-ness.  BTW, how much to make scrolls?  Can we show up early Sunday and discuss?
> 
> TFL




Hah!

Alex already has his first 6-sider.  It flashed and makes noise, so he loves it.  Trying to break him in early !

Do you have the DMG?  If not, let me know what you (or is it Sextus) are making and I will give you a price.

Thanks,

~ Old One


----------



## Ziggy

Old One said:
			
		

> *Thread Hijack Alert*
> 
> Just a brief interruption to announce that Old One, Mrs. Old One and #1 Son Old One are expecting a new addition on or about 12/22.  When asked to comment on the impending arrival of a new brother or sister, #1 Son Old One commented, "Gah...dugga dugga...phhhht".
> 
> ~ Old One




Congratulations, nice to see that you take your responsibility to grow the gaming populace serious  

.Ziggy (national holiday today - I'm gorging my inner Story Hour beast)


----------



## Old One

*Interlude*

*Child’s Play*

Marcus was tired, hungry, dirty and cranky.  He had been stumbling along behind the lumbering wagon, loaded with squalling babies, for nearly three days.  He had been very scared for most of that time…so scared that he soiled his trousers several times…but now his natural petulance and anger were beginning to overcome the fear he had of his captors.

The two dark ladies were scary, especially the shorter one.  Her voice was like his mother’s when she was cross with him, whip-like and stern, except ten times so.  The taller lady seldom spoke.  When she did, she evoked the same feeling he had when tasting honeycomb that had been in the sun too long, sweet at first, then bitter.  Even so, they mostly left the children alone - as did the shuffling men and women that obeyed their every word.  Marcus recognized some of the faces and even tried to talk to Talmus once, but the militiaman had wandered past without even a glance.  Talmus smelled funny and had lots of dried blood on him, but he looked better than some of the others…some of them didn’t even have faces!  No, Marcus had grown so used to all of it that he didn’t even stiffen up when one came by…unless it was the Dark Man.

The Dark Man, with his odd-looking armor, closed-faced helm and stiff gait still sent chills down Marcus’s spin.  Anytime the man passed, a wave of cold emanated from him.  Behind the nasal and eye-sockets of the helm, red points of light shone, evil and malevolent.  Even the babies stopped crying when the Dark Man was near, so he spent most of his time by the middle wagon.

The three other ruffians that accompanied the caravan, all unsavory sorts with unkempt hair and scraggly beards spent the most time around the older children.  They were quick with a boot toe or the back of a hand if their orders weren’t followed, so most children cringed involuntarily as they passed.  One of them drove the wagon Marcus was tied to and the other two kept watch on Mr. Kyndalyn and a couple of others in the last wagon.  

There had been five others with Mr. Kyndalyn when the Dark Man had loaded them into the wagon, but three of them where gone.  Marcus hadn’t known two of the men, but Mr. Josephus had disappeared last night.  Marcus had learned to shut his ears to the screams that came from the Dark Ladies tent when they stopped at night and he wondered if the screams had anything to do with Mr. Josephus and the others disappearing.

Marcus, lost in thought, stumbled over an uneven paving stone in the Lords Road and fell heavily.  His bound hands partially broke his fall, but it still scrapped more skin from his already ragged hands and knees.

“Get up, yer little wretch!”

One of the ruffians in the wagon behind him shouted and flicked his horsewhip with practiced ease.  The tip of the whip brushed across the lad’s shoulder, ripping the fabric and raising an ugly red welt.  Marcus yelped and tried to struggle to his feet before the wagon he was tied to drug him along the hard stone.  Britta and Worm reached down to help him up.  He managed to stand and stumbled forward as the slack on the rope grew taught.  Worm and Britta held firm, so he didn’t fall again.  The trio of six-year old’s struggled on to the derisive laughter of the two ruffians.

Britta, blond and pretty except for a shiny black eye, whispered, “Courage, Marcus, we will help you.”

Worm nodded and grinned.  Worm wasn’t Drusin’s real name of course, but he could get into or out of almost anything, so the children of Glynden had called him Worm for as long as Marcus could remember.  He snuck a look over his shoulder at the ruffians and bobbed his head at his bound hands.  “Look!”

Marcus glanced at Worm’s hands and noticed the hemp twine was very loose.  Worm grinned at Marcus with a conspiratorial grin and raised a finger to his lips.  “Shhhh…”

A shadow crossed overhead briefly, followed by a crating caw.  One of the large ravens that followed the Dark Ladies around flapped over Marcus’s head, landed on the shorter lady’s shoulder and started making a racket.  The Dark Lady spoke a word and the bone chariot she and the taller Dark Lady rode in – a chariot drawn by skeletal horses – came to a halt.  The rest of the caravan closed up, halting on the south end of a large stone bridge over a deep rocky gorge.

The tall Dark Lady turned and snapped an order.  “Five minutes.  Water and food – children only – let the others enjoy the warmth of the sun.”

The two ruffians in the last wagon grumbled and dismounted, bringing with them a large bucket of water and a bag of bread crusts.  “I will be glad when we are rid of these whelps,” one snarled as they ladled out water and distributed the moldy bread to Marcus, Britta, Worm and the four other older children tied to the back of the middle wagon.

The other nodded, but his beady eyes lingered on Britta for an unhealthy length of time.  He caught the little girl’s eye, revealed several rotten teeth with a lopsided leer and wagged his tongue at her.  The little girl gasped and turned away.  He laughed harshly as he moved towards the infant wagon.

After they moved out of the children’s direct line of sight, Worm dropped into a crouch, pulling the others down with him.  “Let’s run and hide.  Look, there are some bushes over there, we can…”

“Shhhhh…you’re gonna get us in trouble.” Miriam, widely known in Glynden as the worst tattletale around, tried to quiet them.

“You shut up,” growled Braxis the Younger.  The lad, son of Braxis the Smith, already showed the promise of his father; broad shoulders and large hands.

The pair began to argue, but a hiss from Britta caused them to fall silent.  The Dark Man, chilling cold preceding him, walked to the end of the wagon and fixed his crimson gaze on the knot of youngsters.  They cringed and cowered.  Apparently satisfied with his ability to frighten small children, the Dark Man turned on his armored heel and headed back to the bone chariot.

Worm swallowed hard and looked at the others with fearful eyes.  “Well?”

Braxis nodded, “Do it…but me first!”

Worm slipped his bonds in the blink of an eye and started working on Braxis.  His nimble fingers made quick work of the rope.  Braxis grinned and moved to Britta, puffing out his chest.  “I will free you, Britta.”
Marcus tittered madly as Worm moved to him.  Once Britta was free, she grabbed Braxis’s hand and yanked him toward the last wagon.  “C’mon…let’s go get Mr. Kyndalyn.  He can whoop these bad folk.”

Braxis looked towards the bushes and then towards Marcus and Worm before looking back at Britta.  He reluctantly allowed himself to be pulled along by the willful girl.  Marcus and Worm grinned at each other and started working on other captive children’s bonds.  They had almost freed another boy when a gravely voice froze them in mid-pull.

“Hey!”

Marcus glanced up to see one of the ruffians standing by the back left corner of the wagon; bucket in one hand, ladle in the other and a confused look on his face.  All of the terror, pain, hunger and indignation that Marcus had suffered over the past few days welled up in the youngster, who coiled his legs underneath him and launched himself at the man.  His head connected with the man’s groin, driving the contents upward and inward.  The ruffian let out garbled scream and double over.

_(DM’s Note: Anyone who has every been around small kids knows what this one feels like )_ 

Marcus looked at Worm, who seemed frozen by fear and indecision.  “RUN!”

Worm nodded vigorosly and began to run towards the bushes on the north side of the road.  His first few steps took him right into the legs of another ruffian.  “C’mere, ya little rat!”

Worm cried out as the man grabbed him by the front of his tunic and yanked him off the ground, and then sank his teeth into the man’s hand, forcing him to let go.  Worm fell to the ground and scrambled under the wagon.  “Gah…you’ll die for that!”

Marcus glanced over his shoulder as he ran towards the back of the last wagon and saw the ruffian pulling out and loading a light crossbow.  He skidded to a halt and cast around desperately for a weapon.  He grabbed a plum-sized piece of cracked paving stones, sighted and hurled it.  The sharp rock hit the man in the temple and he staggered, loosing his bolt into the dirt.  The ruffian yelled again and swung towards Marcus, fumbling for another bolt.  Marcus squeaked and ducked around the end of the wagon.

“By the Shadow, what is happening back there?”  The short Dark Lady’s keen voice cut through the din.

Any response by her minions was drowned out by flash and roar as a fireball erupted at the head of the column, incinerating a score of undead troops.  Another shouted command turned into a cry of pain.  Marcus didn’t know what was going on to the front of the caravan, but it didn’t sound good.  He crouched behind the end of the last wagon and called up to Britta and Braxis.  “Let’s go…they are gonna kill us!”

A shuffling sound behind him caught his attention.  There, behind the ponies tethered to the back of the wagon, stood large squad of rotting corpses, awaiting orders.  Fear threatened to overtake the lad, but he swallowed the bile that rose in his throat and pleaded with Braxis and Britta.

“Al…most…done!” came the response from above.

A throaty voice, croaking from a parched throat, ordered, “Get out of here, you fool kids…save yourselves!”

Another nearly unintelligible grunt concurred.  The sounds of pandemonium echoed from the front of the caravan, with shouted war cries, the detonation of another fireball and a blood-chilling scream.  Braxis and Britta teetered on the edge of the wagon for a moment, then a crossbow bolt pierced gunwale next to Britta’s leg.  The little girl dropped to the ground and sprinted to the south, Braxis in tow.  Marcus started to follow, but saw a large shadow appear around the corner of the wagon in that direction.

He stifled a yelp, turned and ran north, angling for a clump of bushes.

The ruffian standing at the rear of the middle wagon grinned and sighted his crossbow at the running boy, tightening his finger on the trigger.  “Goodbye, mangy bastard…”

Another rock hit the man in the head just as he released the bolt.  The missile clipped Marcus in the shoulder instead of striking him square in the back.  The force of the blow spun Marcus in complete circle, but he somehow managed to keep his feet and dove towards the bushes.

Behind the reeling ruffian, Worm grinned momentarily before dashing after Marcus.  The man, head ringing and bleeding from two serious rock blows, dashed the bloody sweat from his vision with the back of his hand.  He growled and staggered towards the back of the wagon, shouting at the stationary undead platoon to do something and grasping for another bolt.  The undead ignored his command and continued to wait.

Cursing, the ruffian slapped a bolt into the slot and brought the weapon up, aiming it center-of-mass on Worm’s fleeing body.  “You shan’t get away, little wor…”

The rest of the man’s spoken thought passed into oblivion as a huge fist lashed out over the tailgate of the wagon and struck the man a crashing blow in the side of the head.  A resounding “crack” rose above the tumult for a grain and the man fell without a noise, head lolling on shattered neck bones.

A nearly naked form, a bird-like birthmark marring his broad shoulders, dropped from the wagon and divested the dead man of his gladius.  Röse of the Brigantes, his heart filled with anger and spirit soaring at the sound of battle towards the head of the caravan, hefted the newly liberated weapon, let out a war cry and charged!

_(DM’s Note: This was a fun session.  I made up mini-PC sheets for half-a-dozen of the older children seized from Glynden, gave each one of them a skill or two and handed them to the PCs at the beginning of the session.  It gave them a chance to impact the action from the kid’s point of view and was pretty funny.  They actually all managed to survive, although several were wounded.  They also popped a couple of the human retainers in the head with well-thrown rocks and were able to free Röse.  Made for a nice change of pace .  Unfortunately, I can't find my notes on this session, so the names have been changed to protect the innocent children ! )_

*To Be Continued...*

*Next: Session 23 (Part Five): Turnabout is Fair Play*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> *Thread Hijack Alert*
> 
> Just a brief interruption to announce that Old One, Mrs. Old One and #1 Son Old One are expecting a new addition on or about 12/22.  When asked to comment on the impending arrival of a new brother or sister, #1 Son Old One commented, "Gah...dugga dugga...phhhht".
> 
> I now return you to patiently waiting for a real update !
> 
> ~ Old One



WohoO!

Congratulations!

And NICE to have Rose back


----------



## Pyske

Old One said:
			
		

> Since "old school 1E" just de-lurked...
> 
> Are there anymore lurkers out there?  Stand up and shout "Rose needs a bigger loincloth!"
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Old One



 I'm still here, too.  In fact, I was just mentioning over in General that your Story Hour has had me contemplating changing the setting of my next campaign to a Roman background.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Ziggy said:
			
		

> Congratulations, nice to see that you take your responsibility to grow the gaming populace serious
> 
> .Ziggy (national holiday today - I'm gorging my inner Story Hour beast)




Ziggy,

Thanks...I will do my best to bring him (and the new one) up as gamers (despite their mother ).

~ Old One

PS - Just noticed your sig...where is ol' Posy, anyway?


----------



## Old One

*I was just there...*



			
				Pyske said:
			
		

> I'm still here, too.  In fact, I was just mentioning over in General that your Story Hour has had me contemplating changing the setting of my next campaign to a Roman background.
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric




Pyske,

I was just over there to throw my two denarii into the mix.  Thanks for stoppin' by!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> These points sound pretty interesting.  Especially the first one




"IN THE NAME OF THE EMPIRE!!  FEAR MY SWORD!"  Heh, heh.  Good times.   

I just gotta say, Old One, that I don't think I've every been so tense reading a story hour as when I read that last update.  I do my best to keep my sterling reputation as a RBDM but I've got a real soft spot for kids.  Since I've become a father I've become very sensitive to kids being hurt.  I was relieved to see that they all survived.

And I'm stoked about Rose being back in action!


----------



## Old One

*Hmmm...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> "IN THE NAME OF THE EMPIRE!!  FEAR MY SWORD!"  Heh, heh.  Good times.



Rel,

That's the one we are talkin' about !




			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I just gotta say, Old One, that I don't think I've every been so tense reading a story hour as when I read that last update.  I do my best to keep my sterling reputation as a RBDM but I've got a real soft spot for kids.  Since I've become a father I've become very sensitive to kids being hurt.  I was relieved to see that they all survived.



Hmmm...

I better put a warning on the next update...

I usually try to run a PG-13 game...but some of the events of the next session or two make a dangerous swerve into R/NC-17 territory :\ .




			
				Rel said:
			
		

> And I'm stoked about Rose being back in action!



Me too...

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> I better put a warning on the next update...
> 
> I usually try to run a PG-13 game...but some of the events of the next session or two make a dangerous swerve into R/NC-17 territory :\ .




Don't worry about it too much.  I'm sensitive to it but I'm not that thin skinned.  It just makes me that much more emotionally invested in the story.


----------



## Old One

*Session 23 (Part Five)*

*WARNING!   * This game has pretty much been PG-13 for its entire run.  The next couple of Sessions veer into R-rated territory.  I will try to handle this as tastefully as possible, but ye have been warned!

*Turnabout is Fair Play*

Sextus tried not to fidget.  Even though the day wasn’t too warm, sweat still rolled down his back.  The bard glanced left and right.  His companions crouched behind rocks and scrub brush, tense as a taught bowstring.  He risked a quick glance down and noted his own hands clenched tight around the stock of his crossbow.  Slowly raising his eyes and making every effort to keep the small movement unnoticed by the enemy’s raven spies, he focused on the approaching caravan.

At least a score of cadaverous undead lead the column, shuffling along at an unhurried pace.  He noted with disgust the tunics and uniforms that marked Glynden townsfolk and militia.  An ox-drawn wagon followed the undead with what looked to be a human drover.  The next conveyance in line sent an involuntary shiver down the bard’s spine.

It was an ivory-colored chariot, drawn by skeletal horses.  As the bard squinted in the bright sunlight, he realized the chariot was composed entirely of bone.  Two dark-clad figures rode in the chariot, one tall and one short.  Clues and snippets of clues raced through the younger Scipio’s head.  ‘Were they finally about to confront the mysterious “R”?  Was the other figure in the chariot his brother’s former paramour, Abigail?’

He stole a look at his brother.  Quintus crouched on the other side of the road.  He had invoked shape-changing magic a few turns of the minute glass before the caravan hove into view and nascent wings sprouted from his shoulder blades.  The bard noted that Quintus’s face bore that look of stubborn determination he got when his mind was focused on a single goal.

A commotion on the bridge snapped his attention back to the caravan.  The column had stopped in the middle of the span.  Sextus’s mind raced.  ‘Had they been discovered?’

A shouted command floated across the gorge, but Sextus couldn’t make it out.  Just to his front, Rowan hissed, “We will never get a better chance…now!”

Quintus tensed, and then invoked words of power while weaving his hand in a complex pattern.  The glowing pellet of a fireball streaked towards the bridge and exploded amidst the lead element of undead, engulfing them and the front of the lead wagon in writhing flame.  The sorcerer launched himself into the air, willing his ungainly wings to raise him.

Rowan stood and snapped off several shots in rapid succession.  His first arrow lanced through remnants of Quintus’s fireball and hit the shorter of the two figures in the chariot in the throat.  The black-clad figure dropped with a strangled cry.  The second shot hit the taller figure squarely amidships, knocking it out of the back of the chariot.  

With rousing battle cries, Cragen, Junior Tribune Metallus and Optio Bato broke cover and charged towards the center of the bridge.  Cragen pulled up short, raised his hammer and called upon Moradin’s power.  Violet light shone from the head of the weapon and reduced the few undead that hadn’t succumbed to Quintus’s fireball to crumpled piles of bone and sinew.

Sextus added a crossbow bolt to the mix and began singing, his rich baritone voice rising above the din of battle.  He quickly reloaded and began looking for another target.  Drusilla followed suit, striking a zombie further down the column.

_(DM’s Note: The opening salvo of the ambush was masterfully done.  The combination of Quintus’s fireball, followed by Cragen’s turning essentially wiped out the entire undead vanguard of the caravan.  In addition, Rowan’s first arrow was a critical hit on one of the BBEGals, which came within a whisker of killing her.  Alas, as happens so often with our intrepid band, fate has a habit of turning against them.)_

Quintus raised fifteen paces off the ground, giving him an angle to see the entire caravan.  Several details charged through his mind in rapid succession.  There was something happening at the back of the caravan, with figures darting to and fro.  He also saw the two chariot occupants crouched behind the vehicle.  One seemed to be drinking a vial while the other was making casting motions.  Another figure, clad in archaic-looking dark armor, was moving to intercept Cragen, Metallus and Bato with another contingent of Glynden provided zombies and skeletons.  Then, the elder Scipio’s stomach churned.  The lead wagon was on fire and the pitiful cries of young children assaulted the sorcerer’s ears.  “By the light…NO!”

Anger galvanized Quintus and he sent another fireball screaming toward the enemy, targeted to avoid more collateral damage on the remaining wagons.  Unfortunately, the 2-pace high parapet of the bridge partially shielded some of the enemy, so the blast was not as effective as the first.  Still, the enemy ranks were thinned further.

An arrow from Rowan knifed between the two Emorians and hit the armored figure full in the chest.  The missile shattered on the armor, however, barely leaving a scratch.  The junior tribune and optio attacked in unison, but their attacks failed to breach the enemy’s defense.  Bato’s eyes narrowed as he noted the old-style Jewel City armor the man wore and widened as the Berylian helmet, with its horsehair crest, came up – revealing two crimson eyes.  The man swung an ancient bronze sword, crying out in a piercing voice as he struck Metallus a crushing blow.

The junior tribune staggered, badly hurt.  The insidious cry turned his blood to ice water in his veins.  An overwhelming vision for pain and torment washed over the young officer and he turned and fled.  The hard-bitten Bato felt bile rise in his gorge as a fear he had not experienced in fifty pitched battles gripped him uncontrollably.  He followed his young charge in headlong flight, receiving a vicious cut in the back as he ran.  Cragen’s dwarven blood helped him fight off the numbing fear, but it still gnawed at his mind.

The warrior-priest steeled himself and stepped forward, invoking Moradin once again.  Holy power ripped through the ranks of advance undead.  Numerous zombies and skeletons collapsed, including the undead horses powering the bone chariot.  The crimson eyes of the dark warrior locked on Cragen and a low-pitched laugh rumbled from beneath the helm as he advanced towards the dwarf.

Sextus fired at the man, but the bolt flew wide.  Drusilla also missed and bitterness washed across her pretty face as she moved up next to Rowan. 

Quintus cursed as the air before him rippled and three skeletal bats, shreds of leathery flesh hanging in tatters from their wings, emerged from nothingness before him.  The flying terrors darted to the attack.  Only one breached the sorcerer’s defensive _shield_, but Quintus felt some of his strength slip away as the tiny creature landed a chilling bite.  He wanted desperately to add his combat power to the struggle below, but he soon found himself fighting for his life against the nasty little bats.

Rowan cursed as he saw both Emorians run headlong from the fray.  He moved forward, searching for targets.  He wanted to finish one of the two charioteers, but they were deftly using the vehicle for cover.  He settled on sending another arrow towards the armored fighter.  This one struck true, but seemed to have a negligible effect on his inexorable advance towards Cragen.

The dwarf’s eyes widened as he saw a nearly naked Röse crash into a knot of undead clustered around the chariot.  The huge barbarian lashed out with sword and fist, dropping a zombie.  A number of the ungainly creatures turned and began lashing the Brigante with their fists.  Cragen hesitated for a moment, torn between meeting the assault of the armored warrior and helping embattled barbarian.  Gritting his teeth, he sent Moradin’s faith rolling towards Röse and raised his shield to deflect the overhand blow from the enemy fighter.  

Half of the Brigante’s attackers melted away, but the power of dark warrior’s strike hammered through Cragen’s defense, driving him to his knees.  Worse, the piercing cry that accompanied the attack shook the sturdy dwarf to his very core.  Eyes wild with panic, Cragen leapt to his feet and ran from the menacing figure, casting shield and hammer aside as he fled.

Sextus yelled in defiance and sent another bolt towards the implacable armored man.  It sank half its length into the warrior’s left side, but had no visible effect.  Drusilla also scored a hit, but she might as well have been pelting him with peebles.

Rowan in stood slack-jawed disbelief for a moment at the three front-line fighters streamed past him, running up north along the Lords Road with wild abandoned.  His moment of inattention cost him dearly, as a dark-swathed figure rose from behind the chariot and leveled a wand at the ranger, speaking a word of power.  The potent effect caused Rowan, Sextus and Drusilla to join the rout.

Quintus twisted awkwardly in the air, his clumsy magical wings no match for the speed and quickness of the undead bats.  He managed to get off a _magic missile_, splitting the effect between two of the three bats.  They disintegrated into a shower of bone, but the third darted around his defenses and bite him again, stealing more of his strength.  A black and while blur flashed past the sorcerer and the third bat exploded into tiny pieces.  Quintus’s joy at _Severus’s_ intervention was replaced by angst as he noted the turn of events below.  The sorcerer’s spirit sank even more as three more bats materialized slightly above him and dove to the attack.

Despite Cragen’s help, Röse was in trouble.  Fresh bodies from the rear of the column were reinforcing the thinned ranks of the zombies.  One of the drovers hopped up on the middle wagon and sank a bolt into the barbarian’s left thigh.  The dark warrior, fresh from routing the companions at the front of the caravan, turned his attention to the desperately fighting Brigante.  Röse howled in inarticulate battle cry and gave into the rage of his forefathers.  Sword and fist dropped another zombie, but two more crowded in to rip at the barbarian.

Quintus suffered two more bites before he and _Severus_ dispatched the flitting bats.  He began to gather his will to support the bloodied Röse, but the shorter charioteer was quicker.  An invisible force from the raised wand hammered at the sorcerer’s psyche.  Fear overcame reason and Quintus turned and flew to the north as fast as his ungainly wings would take him.  The figure behind the chariot smiled beneath its scarf and turned its attention to the last remaining foe.  The taller figure to its side began casting a spell.

Röse stood for a moment, bloody, battered and indomitable in the middle of a magical and physical storm.  He shrugged off raking claws, hammering fists and invocations from both charioteers while lashing back at his enemies.  The assault of the dark warrior, however, proved to be his undoing.  

For the third time in a turn of the minute glass, a fearful cry rent the air.  The bronze sword plunged deeply into Röse’s body, staggering the Brigante and forcing him back against the bridge parapet even as terror welled up in his breast.  Surrounded, with no avenues of escape and gripped by mindless despair, the barbarian turned and hurled himself off the bridge.  Fifty paces below, frothing water and jagged rocks waited to embrace the son of the Western Wilds.

_(DM's Note: Never have I seen a worse round of saving throws!  Some of the party even had the benefit of Sextus's song, to no avail.  The save DCs weren't too horrible - mostly 14-17 - but the rolls were just awful.  Most of them were in the 2-4 range.  Gotta love my boys )_

_*To Be Continued…*_

*Next: Session 24 (Part One) – Sorrow of Sorrows*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Yikes!  Not good.


----------



## Old One

*Understatement Maximus!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Not good.




If you think this one is bad...just wait !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> If you think this one is bad...just wait !
> 
> ~ Old One



Rose taking a bath... this does not bode well, my friend!

Or: If dwarven clerics run away in fear, wise men join the chase.


----------



## Old One

*Yep...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Rose taking a bath... this does not bode well, my friend!
> 
> Or: If dwarven clerics run away in fear, wise men join the chase.




DL -

Yeah...you know it's a bad day when Rose takes a bath 

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> If you think this one is bad...just wait !
> 
> ~ Old One



 Yeah, we don't know anything new about the kids yet.

Old One, I tried to post earlier about the new arrival but it seems to have gotten lost.  Congrats to you and condolences to us.  After all, if you thought you didn't have much time to write _now_. . .


----------



## Gideon

I also know how to read.

Yeah kids.  Boo Undead and boo worse will saves.


----------



## Darklone

Gideon said:
			
		

> I also know how to read.
> 
> Yeah kids.  Boo Undead and boo worse will saves.



Ah right. After the heros fled, the kids will save the day


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Yeah, we don't know anything new about the kids yet.
> 
> Old One, I tried to post earlier about the new arrival but it seems to have gotten lost.  Congrats to you and condolences to us.  After all, if you thought you didn't have much time to write _now_. . .




Lela,

Thanks much...now we just have to get the Mrs. past the horrible first trimester morning sickness...bleah!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> I also know how to read.
> 
> Yeah kids.  Boo Undead and boo worse will saves.




Gideon,

Thanks much for stoppin' by...don't worry too much about the party...they have plenty of opportunity to fail more will saves soon !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Ah right. After the heros fled, the kids will save the day




Dang...why didn't I think of that?

!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Well, to be fair, the heros did help with evening the odds.  Not completely even by any means.  But more so than they were.

Lots of melted undead and many a spell drained away.  Too bad the kids couldn't hit a couple guys with a rock or two when they were low in HP.


----------



## Old One

*A Brief Interruption...*

Pardon the temporary thread hijack, but I wanted to invite everyone to swing by the new Faded Glory Forums being hosted over at the Rat's Nest (Home of the Rat Bastard DM gang).  The direct link to the Faded Glory forums, the Imperial Dispatch, is in my .sig and the link the Rat's Nest is here:

http://www.aquerra.com/phpbb/index.php

You will need to register to post, but swing on by and say "Hi"...

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> *Thread Hijack Alert*
> 
> Just a brief interruption to announce that Old One, Mrs. Old One and #1 Son Old One are expecting a new addition on or about 12/22.  When asked to comment on the impending arrival of a new brother or sister, #1 Son Old One commented, "Gah...dugga dugga...phhhht".
> 
> I now return you to patiently waiting for a real update !
> 
> ~ Old One




Don't know how I missed this earlier - 

*You fool! you mad, mad fool! Mwuhahahaha.*

err, wait no congrats! from another mad fool of course!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Don't know how I missed this earlier -
> 
> *You fool! you mad, mad fool! Mwuhahahaha.*
> 
> err, wait no congrats! from another mad fool of course!




Pogre,

Thanks mucho!  We are very excited...and the new little bundle will arrive just in time for another tax deduction this year !  Does my Financial Planner heart good !  Let's just hope I still have some time to play after this !

~ Old One


----------



## willpax

Congratulations on Little Old One II. Your frustrations and your joys will now be squared. 

Count me as a still somewhat loyal reader--the dreaded last-of-the-semester-final-exams-graduation stretch had me not checking in recently, but I still make Faded Glory the one essential stop when I check in at ENWorld. 

Things do not look good for our intrepid heroes. I myself have always thought that fear effects were underrated.


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> Congratulations on Little Old One II. Your frustrations and your joys will now be squared.
> 
> Count me as a still somewhat loyal reader--the dreaded last-of-the-semester-final-exams-graduation stretch had me not checking in recently, but I still make Faded Glory the one essential stop when I check in at ENWorld.
> 
> Things do not look good for our intrepid heroes. I myself have always thought that fear effects were underrated.




Willpax -

How are you, my friend?  Thanks for the well-wishes...if Little One Squared is as much fun as the original...all will be well.

Thanks for continuing to make FGSH a routine stop...my post count is in your debt.  Hopefully the schoolwork will quickly pass into blissful summer and give you a short reprieve.

Thanks for droppin' by!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

willpax said:
			
		

> Things do not look good for our intrepid heroes. I myself have always thought that fear effects were underrated.




Or:

"That which does not kill us requires a Will Save."


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> My readership expands...I shall rule the world  !
> 
> Anyway, thanks to LiVeWiRe for stopping in.  You should see if you can make North Carolina Game Day V (9/25 at NC State).  Keith and Chad made the journey...then we can do "A Tight Spot - Redux" !
> 
> Hope all is well in Tampa...
> 
> ~ Old One




Old One, I'll see if I can arrange to join you for NCGDV.  Chad and Keith made it to the last one...hmm, after reading some comments regarding "A Tight Spot", sounds like "A Tight Spot-Redux" would be just like the good ol'days!  

Things are busy, but good-- I'm sure you're busier with your 10 jobs plus story hour writing, gamemastering, etc., etc.  And, I thought I didn't sleep!    

And, last but not least CONGRATS on Little Old One II!!    

-LW


----------



## LiVeWiRe

*Re: "Turnabout is Fair Play"*

Speaking of the old days...I tried to conjure up memories of all the mishaps of The Company of the Moon and, well I must say I couldn't remember ever having such horrendous saves as a group in a combat situation!

Of course, I'm probably forgetting something since it's been awhile...or perhaps the Heroes of Glynden have 'outdone' us at long last!  

At any rate, definitely looking forward to the next update!

-LW


----------



## Old One

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> Old One, I'll see if I can arrange to join you for NCGDV.  Chad and Keith made it to the last one...hmm, after reading some comments regarding "A Tight Spot", sounds like "A Tight Spot-Redux" would be just like the good ol'days!
> 
> Things are busy, but good-- I'm sure you're busier with your 10 jobs plus story hour writing, gamemastering, etc., etc.  And, I thought I didn't sleep!
> 
> And, last but not least CONGRATS on Little Old One II!!
> 
> -LW




LW -

Glad to hear things are going well.  We had a good time at NCGD IV...brought back some good memories <starts singing>.  Thanks for the good thoughts on the new addition...I am sure that will make life that much busier <sigh>...but that's what keeps me so young !

Have a great holiday weekend!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One: Looking back now at the whole story, it seems to me more like the trip to Oar was not necessarily included in the plans for the storyline... The players "lost" a lot of time and the action took place somewhere else. 

Did they have the same feeling when they came back to Glynden?


----------



## Tortoise

Darklone said:
			
		

> Old One: Looking back now at the whole story, it seems to me more like the trip to Oar was not necessarily included in the plans for the storyline... The players "lost" a lot of time and the action took place somewhere else.
> 
> Did they have the same feeling when they came back to Glynden?




Oar was one option among many for the group. We can freely choose what to pursue as long as we realize things will advance regardless.

With the trip to Oar we were at a point where we felt there was a break in the action that would allow us time to go and learn things in Oar that might help our future encounters against the necromancers. On the way down we stumbled upon the remains of a footman of the Cassuvius household and from there discovered the gnoll encampment from which we rescued Drusilla. Drusilla didn't want to go home and instead wanted to go to Oar with us. The rest is history.

The party had hoped that getting back to Glynden would give us a much needed break after the hell we went through in Oar. Heh, rriiiiggghhhttt.


----------



## Old One

*Tortoise beat me to it...sorta!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Old One: Looking back now at the whole story, it seems to me more like the trip to Oar was not necessarily included in the plans for the storyline... The players "lost" a lot of time and the action took place somewhere else.
> 
> Did they have the same feeling when they came back to Glynden?




DL -

I typed out a great response and then had to chase after Little Old One and the computer locked up.  I am glad Tortoise (Rowan) dropped in to comment from a PC's perspective...but I will try to give you a bit of a broader view...

(1) With the *Faded Glory * Campaign, I have tried to present a dynamic, living, breathing setting that the players can really become invested in.  I will leave it the players to comment on whether or not I am succeeding, but this means that events, once set into motion, will proceed along a certain timeline unless the PCs (via action or inaction) otherwise affect the plot line.  Within the 2-4 "major" plot lines active currently, there are probably close to 20 additional plot lines that the PCs have encountered.  

Some of these are tied directly to the PC's backgrounds (such as Rose's lover Asralla and Quintus's history with Abigail and Ned).  Some arise from the PC's decision to take one road over another (such as the side-trek on the way to Oar with Scarnose the Gnoll and Drusilla).  Still others might be complete red herrings that have absolutely no involvement with any main plot line, but might interest a particular PC for one reason or another.

The "matrix"-style campaign means that there is a lot for both the players and the DM to keep up with.  It also means that there are many "dangling" plot lines that may never be resolved!  Just take a look at Page 1 of the SH for a reminder on some that are still "out there".  I know that some of the players and/or their PCs do get a bit frustrated at the lack of resolution on some fronts...but I do throw a tremendous amount of information at them...then let them decide what to do with, or about, what they discover.

(2) It is my world, but it is the PCs story.  This means no rail-roading of the PCs.  They really do have pretty much complete free will within the confines of the big, wide world.  This often means they head off in a direction or on a tangent I didn't expect.  When this happens, I examine the other plot lines that are in motion, decide how they would logically advance, see if there are any 3rd parties that might act upon that particular plot line and move them forward accordingly.  It also means that I have some work to do in determining how the PC actions (or inactions) along the new tangent, will play out.  While this makes mucho work for said DM, our playing frequency (about 10x per year) makes this doable with my limited time.

(3) The PCs are not monolithic.  This means that the PCs do not all share a burning drive to all accomplish the same goal along the same timeline.  This is particularly true with the introduction of Cragen, the Walking Legend.  But all the other PCs...Rowan, Rose, Quintus, Sextus and one to be introduced soon...have goals and desires either developed from their background or developed during play.  Some of these goals are in moderate conflict with others and it is interesting to see how the PCs sort it out.

This very long-winded answer gets us back to your initial question.  Was the trip to Oar "worth it"?  It did expose the PCs to additional world elements, made them some friends, made them some enemies, allowed them to discover more about the *Cult of Ashai* and exposed them to some distant Imperial elements.  The trip also allowed, apparently, the mysterious "R" and her cohorts to advance their plans relatively unheeded...ultimately leading to the assault on Glynden.

I will leave it Tortoise and the other PCs to say whether or not the trip was worth it...I think it us up for serious debate...but it was the PCs choice and the world continued to rotate while they made the journey.  Some of the seeds planted on the trip to and from Oar may well bear fruit (both sweet and sour) for the PCs down the road (well..."may" is probably an understatement <insert evil DM laugh>).

In closing, this is the most involved, complicated and challenging campaign I have run in my now 23 years of playing this game.  I am enjoying it and I hope that the players are as well...whadda ya say, folks !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

A new player? 

Edit: A big thanks to you. Since I started to read your storyhour and some emails and some other stuff... my own campaign with the newbies evolved and the multitude of plotlines and NPC actions and other stuff has proven to be a great amusement to me, and hopefully to the players as well. Sadly it wasn't a Faded Glory campaign since I decided to go the standard D&D approach (without all my houserules) and modified several bought adventures... but thanks again. I do roleplaying since 1980, life and p&p, but your storyhour and posts still inspired me to new heights.


----------



## Old One

*Yep...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> A new player?




Tortoise's old roomie, Dethstryke (he of the magic paint brushes), joined us as an on-again, off-again player taking the part of the Junior Tribune Lucius Metallus for several sessions.  He joined us 2-3 sessions ago as a permanent player with a new PC.

He played the naive JT with aplomb and flair...and should be a good addition.  Tormanet (Corey II/Quintus) is on a bit of a long-term hiatus right now due to family obligations, scheduling issues and his own successful campaign.  We hope to get him back to the table soon!!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Corey the dude with the kid-pictured-cup is playing somewhere else? COME BACK!!!!! Wanna see more scheming!

Don't miss the edit in the last post or I'll send it by email!


----------



## Old One

*True...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Corey the dude with the kid-pictured-cup is playing somewhere else? COME BACK!!!!! Wanna see more scheming!
> 
> Don't miss the edit in the last post or I'll send it by email!




Unfortunately...

He has developed a very interesting campaign set in Afghanistan during the period of the Successor Kingdom's of Alexander the Great.  They have regularly scheduled games that, unfortunately, often fall afoul of our rather irregular playing schedule (my business travels and small business commitments make for a very erratic playing schedule).

Hopefully, we will get him back soon...if only for a guest shot !

Also, thanks for your edited comments above...I am glad I have been of some small service.  One of the things I love most about ENWorld is the huge amount of great ideas, plots, theories and other items to improve play.  I have gleaned outstanding ideas from the likes of Pkitty, Sagiro, Destan and Sep...always learning is the way to go!

~ Old One


----------



## Tormenet

Darklone said:
			
		

> Corey the dude with the kid-pictured-cup is playing somewhere else? COME BACK!!!!! Wanna see more scheming!




I'm trying!!   Last month I was set for a grand return and Old One had to cancel the session.  This month Old One scheduled the game on my older daughter's birthday.  I'm trying again for June.

Corey


----------



## Darklone

Ah well... in my neverending attempts to understand you guys (yeah, yeah to learn more how to be evil, bad and annoying and get praise for it), I started to write my own storyhour... 

And blargh. Guess I'll bump yours and Rels much less often. That's an awful lot of work. Especially if you start with evenings three years ago. I happen to remember all dice rolls in a battle, but nothing about the talks between PCs before that battle occured... have to ask them. I'm such a nerd.

Corey: Glad to have you around here... you're DMing? Write a SH. Faded Glory? Not??? Shame on you 

Greek goodess? Go ahead


----------



## Tortoise

Tormenet said:
			
		

> I'm trying!!   Last month I was set for a grand return and Old One had to cancel the session.  This month Old One scheduled the game on my older daughter's birthday.  I'm trying again for June.
> 
> Corey




We've missed having you at the table and Quintus along for the firepower and scheming. 

Meanwhile we've been trying desperately to keep ourselves in and around Glynden so it wouldn't require a major stretch to place Quintus back in with the group again. Besides, we're all suffering battle fatique and have been wanting to regroup and recouperate in Glynden for a while.

I think you'll be amazed at all we've done in the time Quintus has been on the "injured reserve list".  

Time coming soon to reach out and start shaping the region into a form we prefer. That looks like it'll require breaking some heads. Here's a partial list sans spoilers:

Ashai's minions
The remainder of the bandit gnolls
The bandit twins

Once we ally with the southern gnolls we might be able to consolidate and begin rebuilding the region and then reach north to deal with [SPIOLER]. We'll also have more strength and mercantile value for future dealings with Oar and the western tribes.

Note: The Scipio brothers aren't the only party members with an agenda for the region.  Fortuntely it all works in concert.


----------



## Tormenet

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Note: The Scipio brothers aren't the only party members with an agenda for the region.  Fortuntely it all works in concert.




What?!?! Someone's trying to muscle in on my action. Why the dirty....


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Tormenet said:
			
		

> What?!?! Someone's trying to muscle in on my action. Why the dirty....




Hehe...that's right...you're in a coma for three months and all your carefully crafted plans are upset by Rowan and his negotiating "skill" !

Also...you should be good-to-go for the "Imperial Dispatch"...let me know if you are still having problems.

Thanks,

~ Old One


----------



## Tormenet

Rowan?  You mean the guy who was hitting on my sister and then started drooling over Drusila? 

He probably wants to invite in his gnoll buddys.  One hyena-head in the neighborhood and real estate prices will plunge.  

Quintus


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Tormenet said:
			
		

> Rowan?  You mean the guy who was hitting on my sister and then started drooling over Drusila?
> 
> He probably wants to invite in his gnoll buddys.  One hyena-head in the neighborhood and real estate prices will plunge.
> 
> Quintus




Truer words...and all that !

As Rowan was stumbling from Nan's Tavern, drunk with power, he *DID* mention something about _"A gnoll at every hearth..."_

!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Bumpuru chtulhu...


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> As Rowan was stumbling from Nan's Tavern, drunk with power, he *DID* mention something about _"A gnoll at every hearth..."_



You sure that wasn't a gnoll _pelt_ at every hearth?


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*

DL and Lela,

Thanks for the bumps!  RL has steam-rolled over Old One with a vengence !

I found out that my business is going to get audited (not a tax audit, a routine regulatory audit) in the very near future, so I have been feverishly dottin' "i"s and crossing "t"s to prep for that.

Add to that a hellish travel schedule, sick lil' Old One and a pregnant wife and you have the newest EN World super hero:

*"NO TIME FOR UPDATE" MAN* (coming soon to a story hour near you )

I may not get much done on this for another couple of weeks...

Bleah!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Ay! Get well soon!


----------



## Darklone

Anti page 3 bump.


----------



## pogre

Old One,

Keep on chugging my man. I know RL can slow you down, but we'll be waiting!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*

DL and Pogre,

Thanks for the bumps and the good thoughts...

An large update is in the works...in fact, I may stay late at work tonight just to finish up on it !  I have been able to postpone my audit a couple of weeks to get some breathing space, so that helps!

While this isn't the longest "no update" time...it is way too long and starting to grate on my nerves !

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Whooop, whooop!

Now, if I have time to read it this week, I'll be happy. . .


----------



## Darklone

Yeah yeah. Everyone says that. Even me. But at most 15 seconds after the update there will be a reply


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah. Everyone says that. Even me. But at most 15 seconds after the update there will be a reply




I know, but I'm supposed to be finishing my 3D project.  Supposed to being the oppritive word.


----------



## Old One

*Session 24 (Part One)*

_(DM’s Note: After the last posting, several of my players contacted me to let me know I had slightly messed up the timeline on some actions.  Due to their impertinence, they have been summarily executed .  That’s what happens when you try to write from memory (mostly) from sessions a year ago.  We will stick with the version of events as written…since it really doesn’t change things all that much, as you will soon see !  As a result, however, certain missed elements from the last post will be inserted into this one.)_

*Sorrow of Sorrows*

A bruised, battered form slowly clawed its way out of the fast moving stream.  It laid on a large, round rock for several moments, chest heaving from pain and exertion.  Faint shouts and calls wafted from upstream, but the form’s addled brain couldn’t process the auditory signals into intelligible words.  The form rolled onto it’s left side and vomited a stomach full of water onto the rock.  Eyes fluttered for a moment, fighting to stay open.

The eyes noted, with dull interest, two pairs of wide, frightened eyes staring back.  The eyes belonged to two small children who huddled between two large rocks, shielded from most observation by a screen of bushes.  Comprehension spread slowly across Röse’s blood-streaked face as he recognized two of the children from the caravan.  Rolling to his knees amidst his own bile, the Brigante raised a crooked finger to his mangled lips.

“Shhhh…”

The children, still as fawns that have caught the scent of a hunting wolf, stared and said nothing.  Röse nodded, climb painfully to his feet and forced himself to hopscotch across the stream.  Although his wounds threatened to incapacitate him, the young barbarian successfully navigated the obstacle and began climbing the northern slope back towards the bridge and his companions.

Rowan shook his head.  “I don’t like it…they are ready for us now.”

Quintus barely nodded in reply.  The sorcerer mouth was compressed in a thin, dangerous line.  Outwardly calm, the elder Scipio seethed with anger and despair inside.

After the opening success of their ambush, everything had fallen apart.  The enemy’s powerful _Fear_ effects had completely thwarted the element of surprise.  The party now stood at the extreme range of Quintus’s potent fire magic, following an equally disastrous parley with the female necromancer they assumed to be the mysterious “R”.  The husky voiced woman had commanded them to move aside and retreat south to the banks of the mighty Thunder River or the children would pay.

Their first refusal had led to the death of a screaming young girl of six winters, hurled to her death on the rocks below the bridge.  Miriam of Glynden, tattletale and brat, had met an inglorious end.  More threats were exchanged, with Quintus offering total annihilation of the necromancer and her band and his opponent offering unending torment for the innocent children.

“I can kill more,” she had retorted, “I have some to spare.  Do you want the blood of these innocents on your hands?  If so, then come ahead.”

The necromancers had wisely interspersed the children amongst the balance of their troops, making a direct magical assault all but impossible.  Quintus used his considerable diplomatic skills to stall for time while the others tried to formulate a plan.  Their confab was briefly interrupted by the noisy arrival of the nearly dead Röse.  Cragen had patched him up as best he could, but the Brigante’s body still bore numerous wounds.

Cragen and Rowan had counseled caution.  Better to withdraw, they urged, to refit and resume their attack when they had the advantage.  Despite his wounds, Röse was ready to charge again, stating simply, “They have my stuff.”

Of the Emorians, Bato remained silent, but the Junior Tribune, anxious to redeem himself, sided with the barbarian.  Sextus and Drusilla remained strangely non-committal, each wrestling with private demons from the last abortive rescue attempt that had cost Drusilla’s sisters their lives.

_(DM’s Note: That event, so long ago, has shaped much of what Sextus has done in the intervening sessions.  Terrible, secret guilt – well role-played by Sextus’s player – has been an interesting undercurrent of the PCs psyche.)_

Rowan spoke again, snapping Quintus from his reverie.  “What are we going to do?”

Quintus glanced around at his companions.  Their eyes reflected fear, doubt, anger and resolve.  _‘Why do they always look to me?’_

A screech from above, where the airborne _Severus_ wheeled, reflected his master’s discomfiture.  The sorcerer’s heart and mind ached.  _‘Nothing but sorrow lays ahead,’_ he thought glumly.

The elder Scipio studied the ground for a brief moment, while his friends stood by.  Silent.  Waiting.

When his head came up, his face was filled with a terrible resolve.  His voice came, barely above a whisper.  “I will not consign those children to whatever hell awaits them at that bitch’s hand.”

With that, he spun on his heel and began stalking towards the Emorian bridge and the undead caravan.  Behind him, Cragen started to speak…started to urge caution…or at least something resembling a plan.  He closed his mouth and shook his head as the others fell in line behind Quintus.  No one heard the dwarf’s low lament.  “Ach…it would be like talkin’ ta stone anyway!”

The Living Legend hitched up his weapon’s belt and began hustling after the rest of the group, harness jingling.  The rest of the small, battered band broke into jog to close the distance with the enemy as rapidly as possible.

Standing in the ruin of her bone chariot, the shorter of the two necromancers smiled a grim smile.  “Yes,” she whispered, “Come to me!”

She nodded to her taller companion, who raised a large, rune-carved horn, bound with dull, gray metal, to her lips.  She inhaled deeply and paused, her hooded eyes coming to rest on the now running form of Quintus.  Something flickered behind her eyes for a brief moment and was gone.  She blew the horn.

A worm of dread and fear bored deeply into every sentient mind within sounding range.  The companions shook off the effect and continued forward.

Half a league away from the bridge, to the north and east, a large cairn made of stacked stones rose from the gorse brush.  The notes of the horn, carried by a preternatural wind, settled on the cairn and slowly slid through the cracks in the stone.  At first, nothing happened.  Then, the cairn stones began to shift and slide as skeletal appendages burst from the mound.

Within two turns of the minute glass, just over half a cohort of the Legio III Armorica stood at attention a stone’s throw from the place they had been interred over two hundred winters before, following their battle with a rogue band of rock trolls.  Empty eye-sockets swiveled to the bony animated corpse of Junior Centurion Q. Publis Sentor.  The skeleton drew a rusty gladius and pointed to the south and west.  The unnatural military unit responded with precision and leapt forward at the double, seeking the Master of the Horn of Doom.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Not Enough Tears*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

I think he left off Rowen's last comment, "We're screwed."


And, low and behold all ye doubters, for the great Darklone was right.  This )(*#)$@ assignment is going as slow as ever and yet I can't hold myself away.  

Stupid Old One and his updates.  He knows how I love 'em.  That's why he updates every Finals Week (that's three in a row Old One,  ).  It's intentional, I know it.

See, not because he's evil or a RBDM.  Naturally, he is those things.  But that's not why he does it.  No, he does it because he knows I need the distraction.  And I love him for it.

You rock Old One.


----------



## Darklone

Won-der-ful. Love it. Love it. 

And I wanna see Rose get his axe back.


> “They have my stuff.”



Endless generations of hopeless players uttered these words  Way to go!



> Rowan spoke again, snapping Quintus from his reverie. “What are we going to do?”
> 
> Quintus glanced around at his companions. Their eyes reflected fear, doubt, anger and resolve._ ‘Why do they always look to me?’_



I can't say for sure WHICH of these sentences I hear more often 

Faded Glory goodness deluxe. Keep it up or we'll quote your posts in Rels Storyhour 

Edit: Lela: Good luck with your finals.


----------



## willpax

Just catching up with Faded Glory. I really appreciated your earlier discussion of multiple plot lines, their glories and their challenges. I tried to run just such a campaign (inspired by your exampler), but real life has interefered too much--the campaign is for all intents and purposes dead (it didn't help that one player is moving to California). We were managing about 4-5 sessions a year, and that was much too infrequent for a complex plot. 

The only possible role playing I could now do is to introduce the game to a few of my local friends--travelling was too demanding of time for my life right now. I'm not sure such a campaign would work with new players. 

The story continues to be interesting; the cliffhanger of bruised and depleted party versus undead legion should be interesting.


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> I think he left off Rowen's last comment, "We're screwed."




He tends to say that a lot !




			
				Lela said:
			
		

> And, low and behold all ye doubters, for the great Darklone was right.  This )(*#)$@ assignment is going as slow as ever and yet I can't hold myself away.




Yes, Lela...give in to the dark side !  



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Stupid Old One and his updates.  He knows how I love 'em.  That's why he updates every Finals Week (that's three in a row Old One,  ).  It's intentional, I know it.
> 
> See, not because he's evil or a RBDM.  Naturally, he is those things.  But that's not why he does it.  No, he does it because he knows I need the distraction.  And I love him for it.




I have a 6th sense for these things...



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> You rock Old One.




Bows low...

Just doing my civic SH duty !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Won-der-ful. Love it. Love it.
> 
> And I wanna see Rose get his axe back.




Rescue the children?  Pah!  Save the world?  Bleah!  Kill the Necromancers?  Puh-leaze!  Get "stuff" back?  Priceless! 



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Faded Glory goodness deluxe. Keep it up or we'll quote your posts in Rels Storyhour




Somebody needs to post overther !



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Edit: Lela: Good luck with your finals.




Yeah...what he said...hope they went alright!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Great to See You...*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> Just catching up with Faded Glory. I really appreciated your earlier discussion of multiple plot lines, their glories and their challenges. I tried to run just such a campaign (inspired by your exampler), but real life has interefered too much--the campaign is for all intents and purposes dead (it didn't help that one player is moving to California). We were managing about 4-5 sessions a year, and that was much too infrequent for a complex plot.




We are suffering from a bit of this as well...

When I first started the campaign, we were playing every 2 weeks.  That slipped to once-a-month and we are now playing about 10 times per year...due primarily to my very hectic schedule and general "non-gamer unfriendliness" of my SO (luv ya, honey).

I credit my players with maintaining an interest in the campaign despite a very irregular playing schedule and chalk that up to either my stunning good looks or a modicum of DMing proficiency (probably the former ).  We usually have to start each session with a good recap of who, what, when, where, how and why...well, maybe not "why"...just to get folks focused back in.




			
				willpax said:
			
		

> The only possible role playing I could now do is to introduce the game to a few of my local friends--travelling was too demanding of time for my life right now. I'm not sure such a campaign would work with new players.




I think it would be hard, unless you could:

(1) Hook 'em early with a couple of closely spaced sessions

(2) Provide another medium of intersession interaction (like a bit of play-by-post or 1-to-1 interaction via e-mail).  I am hoping to to a bit of this going forward... 



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> The story continues to be interesting; the cliffhanger of bruised and depleted party versus undead legion should be interesting.




Thanks!  Would I be giving too much away if I said the next installment probably represents the collective low-point for the party? !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Old One said:
			
		

> When I first started the campaign, we were playing every 2 weeks.  That slipped to once-a-month and we are now playing about 10 times per year...due primarily to my very hectic schedule and general "non-gamer unfriendliness" of my SO (luv ya, honey).



Poor guys. We started with playing every 2 weeks till the players started a mutiny to play every week.


> Thanks!  Would I be giving too much away if I said the next installment probably represents the collective low-point for the party? !
> 
> ~ Old One



We'd expect no less.


----------



## Lela

Lower than the Drusila incident?  Ouch.


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Poor guys. We started with playing every 2 weeks till the players started a mutiny to play every week.




Ahhh...I miss the irresponsible days of college...3-5 sessions per week, 4 hours a session...now that was the life (even if it WAS a military school) !



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> We'd expect no less.




Applause, applause ...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Yep...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Lower than the Drusila incident?  Ouch.




Lela,

This next one (feverishly working on it now) makes the Drusilla incident seem...er...um...almost picnic like ...

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Dang friggen monkey!


----------



## Rel

I'm sorry that it has taken a few days to get around to reading this update but it was worth the wait.  Boy, you can just feel the tension leaping off the computer screen, can't you?

And for those of you who are struggling to play once a month or so, you have my sympathies.  Our group has managed (somehow) to maintain a 1/week schedule for years and judging from how much stuff we forget from session to session, we'd have a nightmare trying to keep any continuity if we played 1/4 as often or less.

I'm very thankful for the arrangement I've got and I wish you all the same.

BTW, Old One, there is a very small chance that my wife and child may go out of town to visit a relative on the date of the Game Day you're planning.  If that happens, I might make the drive up to attend.  That's the only way I'd be able to get away with that considering that NCGDV is the preceeding weekend.

Hopefully it will work out but I'm not counting on it yet.


----------



## Old One

*Ola, Rel!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that it has taken a few days to get around to reading this update but it was worth the wait.  Boy, you can just feel the tension leaping off the computer screen, can't you?




Rel, 

Thanks mucho...glad ya liked the cliffhanger !




			
				Rel said:
			
		

> And for those of you who are struggling to play once a month or so, you have my sympathies.  Our group has managed (somehow) to maintain a 1/week schedule for years and judging from how much stuff we forget from session to session, we'd have a nightmare trying to keep any continuity if we played 1/4 as often or less.
> 
> I'm very thankful for the arrangement I've got and I wish you all the same.




Yeah...I really give credit to the players for hanging in with me.  My schedule is very variable these days...so it is tough to get in the grove.  If I could play more regularly, I would...but it is not to be right now .



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> BTW, Old One, there is a very small chance that my wife and child may go out of town to visit a relative on the date of the Game Day you're planning.  If that happens, I might make the drive up to attend.  That's the only way I'd be able to get away with that considering that NCGDV is the preceeding weekend.
> 
> Hopefully it will work out but I'm not counting on it yet.




That would rock!  Let's keep our fingers crossed!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 24 (Part Two)*

*"R" Rating Warning*

*Not Enough Tears*

Quintus cursed and pulled up short half a bowshot from the enemy formation as a roiling wall of fog appeared betwixt them.  His companions continued forward in a rough skirmish line, but also slowed their advance.  The sorcerer briefly contemplated using his _Alter Self_ spell to return to the air, but feared the combined effects of more summoned undead bats.  Instead, he prepared to blast anything that came through the fog.

On the other side of the obscuring vapors, the shorter necromancer nodded to her taller companion and issued orders.  A gaggle of mostly skeletal undead lurched forward, heading for the fog.  One of the few zombies in the group, a diminutive creature with a half-eaten face and an unnatural gleam in its rotted eyes, brushed past the shorter necromancer as it advanced.  She barely noticed, however, as she counted the writhing bundles encased in skeletal ribcages for the third time.  “Yes,” she whispered, “just enough left!”

She turned, barking orders.  Her necromantic cohort and menacing undead captain helped the ruffians herd the remaining children into the one working wagon.  She glanced skyward for a moment, mentally communicating with her raven familiar.  The empathic report she received brought a feral grin to her face.

Sextus, Drusilla, Rowan, Röse and the Emorians reached the swirling mist and halted.  Rowan’s keen ears picked up movement just beyond the concealing vapors.  “Something approaches,” he barked.

Röse hesitated for a moment, and then plunged into the fog.  Cragen, straining to catch the rest of the group, shared a low curse with Quintus as he hustled past the sorcerer, huffing and puffing.  The elder Scipio sent a sharp command to _Severus_ and the osprey screeched loudly before swooping down over the mist.  The sorcerer tried to construct mental picture of the scene behind the maddening obstruction.

Sextus peered into the mist and swallowed hard as ghostly outlines began to appear.  Rowan quickly notched an arrow and drew to his ear, waiting.  Bato and Junior Tribune Metallus positioned themselves on the left end of the skirmish line and locked shields.  Drusilla held back a bit, gladius and pugio held low, waiting for an opportunity.

Röse burst through the far side of the fog cloud unscathed, having passed right through the center of the undead mob.  His eyes locked on the activity on the bridge and he sprinted forward, weapons borrowed from Sextus and Rowan gripped tightly in his huge hands.  His battered face split in a wolf-like grin as he noticed the necromancers had few protectors around them.  He grunted and increased his speed.

Quintus narrowed his eyes and calmly began to gather his arcane power as he noted the posture shifts of his front-line companions.  He reached out to his familiar again, recalibrated his line of attack and idly thought that a side benefit of his impending _Fireball_ would be the dissipation of the clinging mist.  His fingers twitched reflexively.

Sextus swallowed hard as the first pair of undead loomed out of the fog, one large and one small.  He began to swing at the smaller lead figure, but his blow lost momentum halfway through the swing.  Unnatural light shone from the eyes of the diminutive zombie that faced the younger Scipio.  Even in its current corrupted state, gnaw marks were still clearly visible on the ravaged visage of Garrick the halfling, erstwhile companion of Rowan, Röse and the departed Lew.  Behind the moldering body of Garrick loomed the armored form of Marcus Tiro, former militiaman of Glynden.  Sextus momentarily questioned his sanity when Garrick extended a cloth-wrapped bundle towards the bard and croaked, “H…e…l…p.”

Cragen tried to will his weary legs to push his stout dwarven frame to greater speeds as his stubby fingers closed around his holy symbol.  A ragged line of skeletons was emerging from the mist.  The dwarf’s practiced eye judged the distance and he cursed, “Still…too…far…away.”

The taller necromancer shouted an alarm as Röse leapt onto the tongue of the undead chariot at speed, murder gleaming in his eyes.  Her shout turned to derisive laughter as the usually nimble barbarian lost his footing, straddling the bony pole and receiving a crushing blow to the groin.  A strangled groan slipped from the Brigante as he slowly slipped to the ground, stunned.

_(DM’s note:  Röse is good for comic relief, if nothing else!  He tries to do something heroic, gets a low DC balance check to split the enemy force and smack the necros and rolls a natural “1” on his skill check!  That boy just can’t buy a break !)_

Sextus shook off his amazement as several skeletons began moving around the immobile Garrick and Marcus Tiro.  He noted unnatural movement around the midsection of each skeleton.  There, swaddled tightly in the fused ribcages of each skeleton, squirmed a Glynden infant.  The sharp-eyed Rowan noted the anomaly at the exact same time.  The pair exchanged a brief look of utmost horror and turned towards Quintus, screaming in unison.

“No!”

It was too late.

A glowing pellet streaked between the ranger and the bard and detonated in the center of the fog bank.  Flames ripped through the undead band, incinerating skeletons, captive infants and mist alike.  Sextus threw up an arm to shield his face as the fire flared before him, engulfing Marcus Tiro and briefly washing over Garrick.  The bard blinked as the magical blaze receded, leaving nearly a score of crumbled remains in its wake.  The slightly singed undead halfling, unnatural intelligence burning in his eye sockets, once again offered Sextus the cloth-wrapped bundle.

Silent tears streaming down his face, the younger Scipio reached out with trembling hands.

Rowan stood stock still for a moment, stunned at their misfortune.  Quintus’s _Fireball_ had torn most of the mist away like a gauze curtain and decimated the center of the undead platoon.  The flanks, however, were still intact.  A half-score skeletons and zombies crashed into the Emorians and a similar amount curled around towards the spot Sextus, Rowan and Drusilla stood, dumbfounded.

The ranger took in the cluster of activity around the remaining wagons in a grain or two.  His blood ran cold as a menacing figure, clad in archaic armor, advanced towards the companions, spatha swinging low.  He sent a shaft speeding toward the undead commander, who disdainfully swatted it out of the air with his large shield and continued forward.

Röse had an eerie sense of déjà vu as blows rained downed on him.  The partially incapacitated Brigante sought to protect himself, but two ruffians and the taller necromancer were quickly pounding him into oblivion.  As the worst effects of his mishap wore off, he summoned the rage of his ancestors and lurched to his feet.  The shorter necromancer, who had just finished casting a spell, turned and raised her wand.

Quintus’s mind was reeling.  He had realized the true nature of the skeletal infant carriers a single grain before his spell impacted.  Horror, disbelief and grief threatened to overwhelm his mind.  A gentle mental tug from _Severus_ was followed by a mental slap…like talons ripping across his mind.  He willed himself to focus and cursed as another blanket of mist obscured the necromancers and the wagons from his sight.  He strode forward, heedless of the combat swirling around him, his spirit screaming for revenge.

_(DM’s Note: Normally, you need line-of-sight to cast a fireball.  I allowed Quintus’s player to make a Spellcraft Check (I believe the DC was 15), to target the center of the *Obscuring Mist*, since he was using the airborne *Severus* to “triangulate” for him.  Maybe *NOT* the best idea...)_

Drusilla and Rowan prepared to meet the onslaught of three skeletons and twice as many zombies while a badly shaken Sextus received the bundle from Garrick.  The undead halfling nodded once, glowing eyes blazing, and something akin to a horrible grin spread across his mangled face.  The bard loosed the cloth binding, half expecting to see an infant.  Instead, he found himself gazing at a heavy tome with a rune-carved leather covering.  He looked up in surprise, but the diminutive zombie had disappeared into the tumult.

The left wing of the undead platoon slammed into Rowan and Drusilla, but much of the force of the attack dissipated as three skeletons and three zombies crumbled into the sum of their various parts.  Cragen had arrived.

The furious dwarf, still bearing a slight violet glow from Moradin’s residual power, tried to bring some order to the chaos the companion’s found themselves in.  Röse was no where to be seen, Sextus seemed incapable of action and the Emorians were fighting for their lives against eight or nine enemies a stone’s throw away.  He noted the undead commander emerging from the second fog bank, but resisted the urge to run to the attack.  “First things first, “ he growled.

Rowan and Drusilla dispatched the remaining zombies and secured several squalling infants from the dust of their erstwhile skeletal prisons.  The ranger flashed a quick hand sign at Drusilla, who nodded and scooped the trio carefully into her steady arms before slowly withdrawing.

Röse’s panic-stricken brain was able to wrap itself around one coherent thought as the barbarian, having fallen victim to the necromancer’s _Wand of Fear_, hurled his battered body off the bridge for the second time in as many hours.  “I hope I land in the same spot.”

The squat necromancer nodded curtly as the last nearby enemy disappeared and quickly summoned a brace of spectral steeds.  “Get them in the traces and get this brood moving,” she snapped at the remaining pair of ruffians.

She turned to find her taller companion regarding her with hooded eyes.  Anger welled up within her at the unspoken challenge.  “What?  We still have enough…and our relief will be here in a nonce.  Now get moving!”

Within fifteen grains, the bone chariot left the bridge, followed by a creaking wagon.  They immediately turned northeast, angling away from the battle and towards the approaching undead force from the Legio III Armorica, recently torn from their eternal repose.  The taller necromancer noted Quintus’s familiar wheeling above the battlefield, narrowed her eyes and began casting.

Cragen’s holy power demolished most of the right wing of the undead force, leaving the balance to the wounded Emorians and Rowan as he turned to meet the undead commander.  Quintus, guided by _Severus_ was angling to intercept the now-moving caravan.  The sorcerer paused briefly to send several _Magic Missiles_ into the undead warrior before continuing forward, trusting in the sturdy dwarf to protect his flank.

Rowan was torn.  The decimation of the enemy right flank had left two more babies crying on the ground.  He desperately wanted to join Cragen, but couldn’t leave the infants unprotected.  Roundly cursing his misfortune, he gathered the tiny bundles under each arm and moved back to join Drusilla.

Dwarf met undead champion in a ringing cacophony of spatha and hammer on respective shields.  The undead warrior’s fearful shout was less effective this time, only affecting the already shaken Sextus.  The poor bard, his spirit already aching, clutched the black tome to his chest and fled toward the river as fast as he could run.

Bato and the Junior Tribune, shaken but not quailed, split and prepared to flank Cragen’s opponent.  Bato cast a quick look over his shoulder, more from guarded habit than anything else.  He ground to a halt and stood stock still, slack jawed and staring.  “Osirian have mercy…”

The skeletal legionnaires had arrived.

Quintus saw the bone chariot emerge from behind the second cloud of mist and grimly began to gather his will.  He cursed silently as yet another fog bank appeared, quickly masking the enemy from direct observation once again.  He reached out to _Severus_ and sent the bird streaking towards the last known location of the bone chariot.  He stopped and focused, determined to stop the foul necromancers.

From his new vantage point with Drusilla, Rowan could see disaster looming.  Sextus was fleeing to the west.  Cragen, Junior Tribune Metallus and Bato were engaged with undead champion and Quintus was standing immobile in the path of the onrushing skeletal legion.  He turned to Drusilla.  “Quick, we have got to get these small ones over the bridge.  Can you run?”

Drusilla had used her cloak to fashion a sling to hold her three charges.  She responded by sprinting towards the now unoccupied bridge.  Only a lone wagon, bereft of a team, remained at the southern end of the bridge.  Rowan followed, praying for speed and courage.

Cragen and the Junior Tribune’s combined assault inflicted some damage on the undead commander, but his return strikes were brutally efficient.  He feinted towards Cragen, and then drove the Emorian back with a deft combination of sword stroke and shield rush.  Suddenly, instead of pressing his advantage, he withdrew a dozen paces and lifted his blade in a mock salute.  Cragen stood for a moment, shaking his head in confusion until Bato’s warning cry alerted him to the hundreds of undead legionnaires barely a spear’s throw away.  “Moradin’s beard!”

Grating laughter assaulted their ears from behind the Berylian helm as the undead champion left them to the newly arrived troops and headed towards his mistress.  The laughter turned to an evil chuckle as his burning eyes noted the motionless form of Quintus directly in his line of march.

Cold sweat beaded on the elder Scipio’s brow.  A small part of his mind recognized the large force bearing down on them from the northeast and an even smaller part understood the extreme risk of what he was about to attempt.  His heart ached for those innocents already dead, but he refused to allow the remainder to suffer an even worse fate.  He reached out again to his familiar, using the bird’s keen eyesight to zero in on the bone chariot on the other side of the roiling mist.  He gathered his power, communed with the osprey one last time and prepared to release.

Just as began to loose his magic, three skeletal bats appeared in the air just in front of _Severus_ causing the bird to screech and veer violently.  The mental link with his master was jolted for less than half a grain, but that fleeting distraction was enough.  The unguided _Fireball_ pellet hurtled through the mist and struck the wagonload of children square amidships, reducing it to a flaming funeral pyre.

The short necromancer screamed in anger.  “No!”

She raged against the companions as the flames consumed her hope.  “Ashai curse you!”

The skeletal legionnaires had drawn parallel to the bone chariot on their opposite line of march.  Her command echoed across the battlefield.  “Leave none standing!”

Her voice dropped into a low growl, “The rest of you follow me.”

The undead commander heeded his mistresses’ command, pausing briefly to cut down Quintus as followed her to the northeast.

Cragan, Bato and Junior Tribune Metallus stood for a moment…three living beings in the tide of undeath.  The skeletal legionnaires of the III Armorica drew their rusty blades in one jerky motion and closed on the companions.

_(DM’s Note: This was the ultimate in misfortune L…as noted earlier, I allowed Quintus to make a Spellcraft check to target with his familiar.  You guessed it…he rolled a natural “1”.  A scatter die roll by me followed…with the scatter die results putting it right on top of the wagon of children…bleah !)_

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Blame and Circumstance*

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

HO-LEE ****!!   

I almost don't know what to say except this:

Old One, I don't believe I could out-bastard you on the bastardingest day of my life, even if I had an electrified bastardizing machine!  I BOW before your bastardliness.

Damn.  And when I say "Damn", I mean, "DAY-um".

That is all.


----------



## Old One

*Well...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> HO-LEE ****!!
> 
> I almost don't know what to say except this:
> 
> Old One, I don't believe I could out-bastard you on the bastardingest day of my life, even if I had an electrified bastardizing machine!  I BOW before your bastardliness.
> 
> Damn.  And when I say "Damn", I mean, "DAY-um".
> 
> That is all.




Rel,

I wish I could take full credit for Rat Bastardliness here...but much of what happened was...um...self-inflicted, shall we say.  I did, however, put them in a *VERY* precarious moral dilemma.  Do they let the necromancers go (and the children with them) to some unknown fate if the rescue attempt fails?  Or do they push all out for a "do or die" rescue?

They chose the latter course and the PCs really do have free will within the campaign.  Had their initial ambush been successful (which it very nearly was) then they would have triumphed over evil.  As it happens, evil (it seems) carried the day here...but the immediate plans _*may*_ have been thwarted.

Do the ends justify the means?  Tough to say...

On a macro scale...there was some very interesting fallout from this session, which I will get into in the near future.  One direct outcome was a complete reworking of the "Hero Point" system!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> I wish I could take full credit for Rat Bastardliness here...but much of what happened was...um...self-inflicted, shall we say.  I did, however, put them in a *VERY* precarious moral dilemma.  Do they let the necromancers go (and the children with them) to some unknown fate if the rescue attempt fails?  Or do they push all out for a "do or die" rescue?




There's no doubt that much of the situation and resulting mishaps (Rose jumping off the bridge *AGAIN*, but not before a good hard blow to the fellas) were a combination of bad luck and tough choices.  But I was specifically thinking of the whole combination of Obscuring Mist/Zombie Garrick/Vulnerable Infants/Undead Commander/Necromancer/Wagonload of Children, oh and by the way, an Undead Emorian Legion.

Nothing like having your dead friend hand you a swaddled infant right at the moment where every sword swing has to count or you are looking at a possible TPK and the death of a wagonload of children.

Good times...


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> But I was specifically thinking of the whole combination of Obscuring Mist/Zombie Garrick/Vulnerable Infants/Undead Commander/Necromancer/Wagonload of Children, oh and by the way, an Undead Emorian Legion.




Oh...well...there *IS* that !  The _Obscuring Mist_ was a fine, inexpensive (ie, low power) way to divide the battlefield...since it is hard to hit what you can't see.  Quintus's idea to use _Severus_ to triangulate for him was inspired and pretty much anything but a "1" would have been fine, since he has a pretty high spellcraft...but that isn't how it played out !

Also, the Garrick/Marcus Tiro twist was nice...since the pair have appeared either singly or together in the dreams of the original party members (now just numbering Rowan and Rose) from time to time...usually with some manner of cryptic warning that they never figure out  ...

Marcus Tiro got consumed by Quintus's first fireball, but lil' Garrick may still have a part to play in events to come...

I must admit I stole the "babies in the breadbasket" idea from PirateCat and altered it a bit.  One of his band of bad guys..."The Dockside Royals"...strapped babies to their chests to keep the "Defenders of Daybreak" from using area of effect spells.  The reformed skeletal strollers seemed like a good take off on that .




			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Nothing like having your dead friend hand you a swaddled infant right at the moment where every sword swing has to count or you are looking at a possible TPK and the death of a wagonload of children.
> 
> Good times...




Are you *SURE* it was a swaddled infant?  Check again !

Glad you liked it...

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

It was a book.

I have the impression somehow that someone was controlling the undead Garrick and used his former roguish skills and small size to steal the book from the necros. 

Or they wanted the heros to have the book. Ah well. Or Garrick is too evil for the necros. 

Funny how dice rolls often solve problems for the players which they would never want to decide. Killing the children on the wagon would have been the obvious choice to harass the baddies and spoil their plans... but who would have made that choice?

There are heros after all to avoid such things.


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Are you *SURE* it was a swaddled infant?  Check again !
> 
> Glad you liked it...
> 
> ~ Old One




My bad on misremembering the book.  Still there were swaddled infants a-plenty.  It kind of goes back to that military maxim about how a dead enemy is one less to deal with but a wounded enemy (or a sprinkling of helpless infants) is two less to deal with.  It kept Drusilla and Rowan from being maximally effective at a time when they surely needed to be.

I was wondering if you had stolen the idea from PC.  I recall that episode well.  The difference here is that your PC's have little or no access to resurection magic so the "shoot the hostage" scenario is rather less palatable.

As Darklone pointed out, the dice sort of removed that issue from their hands.  It does make me wonder:  Did nobody have any Hero Points with which to undo that mishap?  I can only imagine that if they did they would have used them.


----------



## Lela

I'll just let Rell do the talking on this one.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> HO-LEE ****!!
> 
> 
> Damn. And when I say "Damn", I mean, "DAY-um".
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Darklone

"Kid-slaughtering-Mr.-Sigmund-Freud-pondering" "how is the Young One" bump?


----------



## Rel

Just so's you know, Old One, it looks like I'm definately not going to make it up your way for the Game Day.  My wife is helping to plan our 15th High School Class Reunion and that's the day.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Tortoise

Rel said:
			
		

> As Darklone pointed out, the dice sort of removed that issue from their hands.  It does make me wonder:  Did nobody have any Hero Points with which to undo that mishap?  I can only imagine that if they did they would have used them.




The hero points weren't quite as efficient at that time as they have become since then. Old One instituted some changes that I feel are better even if it has resulted in us using them more often and having few left after most sessions.  

We did use a few, but the effect then was minimal at best.

Speaking of which ... we didn't do our vote for RPer of the session on Saturday. Old One, I'll email you later or you can call me.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Doc, your House Rule of critical failures on "1's" for skills is a real killer. At high levels its virtually impossible to fail on a skill, but not for your "heroes". No wonder you are regularly nominated for RBDM of the Year.


----------



## Lela

*[Pretending the above post made sense to me. . .]*

I go with a 1 on a skill check actually being a -10. Yes, they can screw up. But if they're good enough it won't matter. And a natural 20 is treated as if you rolled a 30. So you can stumble onto greatness but if the task is too hard, it doesn't matter.

That's only on skill and ability checks though. Everything else I treat as normal.


----------



## Darklone

Muahahaha. Saving throws 1s. Hehehe.

Famous last words: "Hah, a will save? I can only fail that on a 1..."


----------



## Lela

Old One, you should probably update the link to thread IV (in the first post) to 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=104

It's linking to the old database.


----------



## Rel

Just posting to get re-subscribed to the thread.

The next (and second) thread that I'm going to do this with is my OWN story hour.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Darklone

bump


----------



## Darklone

ZatoBUMPichi is a nice movie.


----------



## Old One

*Bravo!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> It was a book.
> 
> I have the impression somehow that someone was controlling the undead Garrick and used his former roguish skills and small size to steal the book from the necros.
> 
> Or they wanted the heros to have the book. Ah well. Or Garrick is too evil for the necros.
> 
> Funny how dice rolls often solve problems for the players which they would never want to decide. Killing the children on the wagon would have been the obvious choice to harass the baddies and spoil their plans... but who would have made that choice?
> 
> There are heros after all to avoid such things.




Darklone wins a cookie !

Have you been reading my plot notes?   

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> My bad on misremembering the book.  Still there were swaddled infants a-plenty.  It kind of goes back to that military maxim about how a dead enemy is one less to deal with but a wounded enemy (or a sprinkling of helpless infants) is two less to deal with.  It kept Drusilla and Rowan from being maximally effective at a time when they surely needed to be.




Well...I may have taken a bit more creative license with this series of posts than I normally do.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you had stolen the idea from PC.  I recall that episode well.  The difference here is that your PC's have little or no access to resurection magic so the "shoot the hostage" scenario is rather less palatable.




Yeah...I totally yoinked that...then added my own, grim RBDM twist to it.  To be fair (to the PCs) the mist made IDing the bone baby carriers difficult and the first devestating strike just added to the morale dilemma !



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> As Darklone pointed out, the dice sort of removed that issue from their hands.  It does make me wonder:  Did nobody have any Hero Points with which to undo that mishap?  I can only imagine that if they did they would have used them.




As Tortoise noted, this session led to a major overhaul in the Hero Point system.  They were just too "expensive" to be of much use (ie, lots of points for nominal benefit).  I followed a couple of the Hero Point threads on EN World and grabbed what I liked best.  The new system made them much more powerful (and, hence, much more useful).

We are currently exploring moving to the Action Point mechanic as presented in Wulf's brilliant _*Grim Tales*_...at least on a trial basis.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*What?*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> I'll just let Rell do the talking on this one.





Lela, speechless?  Whodda thunk it? 

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Bah!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Just so's you know, Old One, it looks like I'm definately not going to make it up your way for the Game Day.  My wife is helping to plan our 15th High School Class Reunion and that's the day.  Maybe next time.




Boo!  Hiss!

Maybe next time...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Broc...Doc...Old One...*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Doc, your House Rule of critical failures on "1's" for skills is a real killer. At high levels its virtually impossible to fail on a skill, but not for your "heroes". No wonder you are regularly nominated for RBDM of the Year.




Broc,

Thanks for chimin' in!  I am assuming you mean "Old One" there in place of "Doc" !  I have vacillated back on forth on using "1" as -10 and "20" as +10 on a roll...but I like the stark reality of really screwing up on a natural 1.

That said, we are probably going to be moving to a system where the players get a pyrrhic reward for rolling a natural "1" on attack or skill checks in that I will award them a hero/action point if I want to screw them !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> I go with a 1 on a skill check actually being a -10. Yes, they can screw up. But if they're good enough it won't matter. And a natural 20 is treated as if you rolled a 30. So you can stumble onto greatness but if the task is too hard, it doesn't matter.
> 
> That's only on skill and ability checks though. Everything else I treat as normal.




See above...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Done!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Old One, you should probably update the link to thread IV (in the first post) to
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=104
> 
> It's linking to the old database.




Lela,

Thanks and done.

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela, speechless? Whodda thunk it?
> 
> ~ Old One



[Dwarf mode]

Yeh, so I rolled a 1 on my Diplomacy, so sue me. Who do ya think I am? Lew? Bah, humans.

Tiss a darn good thing I stick with -10 and am darn good at what I do. Otherwise, I'd have insulted Darklone on accident (which 'tis different than when I insult him on purpose). And we wouldn't want that, eh Darklone?

[/Dwarf mode]


----------



## Darklone

Lela said:
			
		

> [Dwarf mode]
> Yeh, so I rolled a 1 on my Diplomacy, so sue me. Who do ya think I am? Lew? Bah, humans.
> 
> Tiss a darn good thing I stick with -10 and am darn good at what I do. Otherwise, I'd have insulted Darklone on accident (which 'tis different than when I insult him on purpose). And we wouldn't want that, eh Darklone?
> 
> [/Dwarf mode]



Nah, we wouldn't. I'd miss your usual cynicism if you'd do it by chance.


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Just getting caught up and...all I can think to say is "Wow! Eerie! Oops!"  

Looking forward to the next update OO!  Hope you, the Mrs. and the little one(s) are doing well!

-LW


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Nah, we wouldn't. I'd miss your usual cynicism if you'd do it by chance.




Hah!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> Just getting caught up and...all I can think to say is "Wow! Eerie! Oops!"
> 
> Looking forward to the next update OO!  Hope you, the Mrs. and the little one(s) are doing well!
> 
> -LW




LW -

How's things?  Any kids enroute for you guys yet? !

Life is good, but busy...I have several trips scheduled down south for the balance of the year...maybe we can all try to link up sometime soon!

Take care,

~ OO


----------



## Darklone

bohump.


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> LW -
> 
> How's things?  Any kids enroute for you guys yet? !
> 
> Life is good, but busy...I have several trips scheduled down south for the balance of the year...maybe we can all try to link up sometime soon!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> ~ OO




OO,

Things are good...no kids enroute-yet.  The little lady has her hands full with school right now...maybe in a year or two?  

If we all could get together at some point this year, that would be great!!  

Also, not sure if you've talked with KB or not?  I have an old map of Highmoon--any chance you have the legend to that map somewhere?  I can remember some spots but it's been a while!  

Take care,
-LW


----------



## Polynike

Phew!! finally made it. ive read all the faded glory posts by the Old One and its taken a good chunk of 3 nights and very early mornings (5am bed calls!!!). but what the hell it was absolutely worth it. 

you are a professional RBDM and you must offer some sacrifices to the dice gods for your players to  up their rolls so badly. Hurry up and tell us what the undead legion (a very commonly used phrase but never as relevant as in this campaign   ) does.

amazing stuff and keep on writing man. i have a 2 yr old son who i hope to involve in D&D in the future so i hope you keeping your young un in the tradition

thanks for the bes SH on the board. yours and LB@s Demonskar legacy i follow religiously


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Polynike said:
			
		

> Phew!! finally made it. ive read all the faded glory posts by the Old One and its taken a good chunk of 3 nights and very early mornings (5am bed calls!!!). but what the hell it was absolutely worth it.
> 
> you are a professional RBDM and you must offer some sacrifices to the dice gods for your players to  up their rolls so badly. Hurry up and tell us what the undead legion (a very commonly used phrase but never as relevant as in this campaign   ) does.
> 
> amazing stuff and keep on writing man. i have a 2 yr old son who i hope to involve in D&D in the future so i hope you keeping your young un in the tradition
> 
> thanks for the bes SH on the board. yours and LB@s Demonskar legacy i follow religiously




Polynike,

Thanks for stoppin' by and am glad you enjoyed it !  That reminds me...I really need to get caught up on LBs...

Are you actually from Gibralter?  Like betwixt Spain and North Africa?

I am working on the next update in fits and starts...stay tuned, though, since we are about to take a long, strange journey !

~ Old One


----------



## Polynike

Yep im from Gibraltar 

where can i get more info on the Faded Glory setting?


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> I am working on the next update in fits and starts...stay tuned, though, since we are about to take a long, strange journey !



 We believe in you Old One.  You can do it.


----------



## Felix

Lela,

I was posting through the General forum the other day when Old One snuck up behind me, wrassled a bag over my head and knocked me out. You can imagine my suprise when I woke up here and saw some familiar faces; I hope Old One treated you better when he shanghaied you. 

This is by way of saying, where do I go to pick this story up from the beginning?


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, well I had a similar thing happen several years back, though I can't remember it. Could be that he went a touch farther and brainwashed me. Especially since I haven't left since.

Uh, oh. Perhaps I should just sneak out quietly. . .

[Sound of snapping fingers]

[Chanting]
"Old One is good, Old one is great."
[/chanting]

Welcome Felix! Glad you decided to stop by. You can go here to start from the beginning. I garantee you, it won't dissapoint.


----------



## Tortoise

We play this coming weekend. I'm looking forward to it since Rowan has just slipped over into 8th level from the recently earned XP.

Ranger 5/Rogue 3

Adding 1 point to his charisma which goes from 11 to 12 and thus a +1 bonus to skills, etc, that are based on that stat.

Plus having switched to 3.5 he's eligible to get an animal companion and has gained a new favored enemy (Felevar).

He also gets 6 skill points to spend which I think I'll place in charisma based stats just to jump start that stuff.


----------



## Old One

*What?!?*

8th Level?  What?  Clearly time for someone to die !

Congrats to Rowan...now officially the only original PC that hasn't died (or been possessed by an ancient Dwarven spirit).  Not that I haven't *TRIED* to kill him...numerous times, in fact...but he just manages to keep plugging along.

Come to think of it...I do believe that Rowan should get a special award for coming closest to dying the most without ever actually doing it...kind of a RBDM "Price is Right" !

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hooray!*



			
				Felix said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> I was posting through the General forum the other day when Old One snuck up behind me, wrassled a bag over my head and knocked me out. You can imagine my suprise when I woke up here and saw some familiar faces; I hope Old One treated you better when he shanghaied you.
> 
> This is by way of saying, where do I go to pick this story up from the beginning?




Felix,

Thanks for stopping by...your challenge now is to post more than Lela and Darklone...combined! 

Lela has already posted the correct start point!

~ Old One

PS - I don't have any slots left in my "Swords in the Mist" Scenario...but there are lots of other cool games slotted for the Game Day!


----------



## Darklone

I have to admit, Felix would have to be either crazy or Crothian in disguise to catch up with Lela and me.


----------



## Old One

*Session 24 (Part Two)*

Greetings All,

Short update today...working on more!

*Blame and Circumstance*

Rowan cursed and slowed his pace.  Three of his companions – Cragen and the two Emorians – stood before the undead tide.  Not even Moradin’s powerful aid would prevail against that overwhelming number.  Sextus had fled, Quintus was down and the enemy was escaping.  The ranger’s overwrought brain nearly imploded from the strain.

A flicker of motion in his peripheral vision to his right saved Rowan’s sanity.  A momentary cackle escaped his lips as Röse’s bleeding, battered form staggered into view.  His eyes snapped from the Brigante to Drusilla to trio of stalwarts about to be overwhelmed in the space of three grains.  20 paces…15 paces…10 paces.  

A nagging thought and fragmentary memory wormed its way through Rowan’s thought…something their enemy said.  Desperate inspiration struck the ranger’s mind like a hammer-blow.  He screamed at the top of his lungs.

“FALL DOWN!”

He threw himself to the ground, praying aloud that the others followed suit.  Drusilla, burdened by the child, complied immediately.

Cragen bought himself, Metallus and Bato a few grains of breathing room as Moradin’s power created a small island of skeleton dust around them…a small, shrinking island.  He felt his patron’s blessings waning and sensed he could call on the violet surge but one or two more times.  Bitter despair welled in the dwarf’s mouth as he wearily gathered his faltering holy power.  ‘Moradin, I have failed you.’

Rowan’s call reached the dwarf’s ears just as another rank of undead melted away.  Confusion and fear warred for a brief moment inside Cragen before he dropped, pulling his shield over his head and shoulders.  Bato and the Junior Tribune shared a momentary glance of disbelief as their clerical companion lay down, turned and ran to the south and west.

Röse, barely conscious, staggered toward the fray with naught but a dagger and a loincloth, saw Rowan and Cragen drop prone and the Emorians running directly towards him, a horde of skeletal warriors in their wake.  It took a few grains for Rowan’s command to register in his exhausted mind.  The briefest smile creased his bloody lips and the young barbarian reclined in the grass; his hands behind his head.  

‘I am too tired to fight anymore anyway!’ He thought, as the pounding of skeletal footsteps grew closer.

The Junior Tribune and Optio shared a desperate glance as their companions, seemingly gripped by madness, fell to the ground one after another.  “Are they insane?” wailed Metallus.

“Shut up and run faster, sir.” Bato growled.  “They’re gaining on us.”

The Emorians half-ran, half-fell down the steep banks of the stream spanned by the bridge.  In unspoken agreement, they stripped off their heavy _lorica segmentatas_, slashing straps to speed the process and dove into the water just ahead of outstretched skeletal claws and rusty swords.  The strength of the current bore them out of harm’s way even as it battered their bodies against rock after rock.

Behind them, on the field of battle, upward of 200 undead legionnaires quartered and searched the battlefield.  A turn of the hourglass later, convinced that no enemies were still standing, they formed up and marched north up the Lords Road.  After their departure, most of the companions slowly stirred and rose, first crouching and then standing.

Rowan, Drusilla and Röse met Junior Tribune Metallus and Bato as they emerged from the rocky gorge, angry black and blue welts covering their bodies.  The young officer thrust his damaged panoply towards the Optio and instructed him, in rather imperious tones, to see to its repair.  For a moment, the ranger thought Bato was going to strangle his superior, but the Optio merely sighed heavily and took the armor while shooting a deadly look towards the Junior Tribune.

They found Cragen sitting near Quintus’s body.  The cleric had crawled to the sorcerer beneath the feet of the roaming skeletons in time to save the sorcerer’s life, but the elder Scipio was still unconscious.  He ruefully eyed the group and his empty brandy flask.  “Ach…I need a stiff drink.”

_(DM’s Note: I can’t recall who figured it out (although I credited Rowan), but I had given them an “out” with the instructions left by the necromancer to *“Leave None Standing”*…but wasn’t sure if they would catch it.  Fortunately they did and simply lay down until the skeletons left.  Who said I was a RBDM ?_

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 25 (Part One) – From The Sky!* 

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> I have to admit, Felix would have to be either crazy or Crothian in disguise to catch up with Lela and me.




I wanted to give him something to strive for !

~ OO


----------



## Tortoise

Actually it was Rowan that figured it out, but at a later point in the story. A much nastier place in the story.


----------



## Rel

Kudos to the group for the usual inspired play in a tight spot.

Though if you'd told them that the answer was "fall down" after a TPK, I'm pretty sure that your body would have been found floating in the Patomac, Old One.  Good thing for all concerned that they figured it out.


----------



## Darklone

Heeeheeehee kudos as well.


----------



## Old One

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Actually it was Rowan that figured it out, but at a later point in the story. A much nastier place in the story.




Yeah...yeah...yeah !

That's what happens when you write these things a year later!  Tortoise is right...I got scenarios a bit mixed up...but the end result was about the same, so we will leave it here !

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Rel said:
			
		

> Though if you'd told them that the answer was "fall down" after a TPK, I'm pretty sure that your body would have been found floating in the Patomac, Old One. Good thing for all concerned that they figured it out.



Yeah that can be hard on a DM. A hard chair, a hard table, a hard floor. . .


----------



## Felix

> Originally Posted by *Darklone*
> I have to admit, Felix would have to be either crazy or Crothian in disguise to catch up with Lela and me.




*pulls off mask*

HA! Recognize you not the puppetmaster? He to whose whim Crothian's will is bent! Once caught up in this Story Hour I shall wash this thread in such a stream of posts as to remove the taint of your precious Dark Side. 

*mask back on*

But until then, heh, I uh... can't quite get the link to the original Against the Shadows part I to work. The most recent threat I can start with is part IV... is that about what you expected? Shall I start with that, then?

Oh, heh, and disregard that stuff about "cleansing the thread".

..._for now_...


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Felix said:
			
		

> *pulls off mask*
> 
> HA! Recognize you not the puppetmaster? He to whose whim Crothian's will is bent! Once caught up in this Story Hour I shall wash this thread in such a stream of posts as to remove the taint of your precious Dark Side.
> 
> *mask back on*
> 
> But until then, heh, I uh... can't quite get the link to the original Against the Shadows part I to work. The most recent threat I can start with is part IV... is that about what you expected? Shall I start with that, then?
> 
> Oh, heh, and disregard that stuff about "cleansing the thread".
> 
> ..._for now_...




Felix,

Hah!  That's giving DL his Germanic due !

Anyway...start with FGSH IV, located here:

Against the Shadow IV

It has all the Story Hour action from the original three installments that are now, sadly, lost to electronic posterity.  Let me know if you have any questions.

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*No Update, But...*

Greetings All,

Just wanted to pop in and and beam a silly smile.  Mrs. Old One and I found out that we are having a "Little Old Onette" today!  Hooray...that make's one of each...so we can stop after two !

We are due in mid-December, so I guess I really need to get this SH caught up before I get buried in more icky diapers !

~ Old One


----------



## Polynike

let me be the first to congratulate you


----------



## Lela

And I'll be the second.


----------



## Darklone

German proverb: All good things consist of three parts. Congrats


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*

Polynike, Lela and Darklone,

Thanks for the kind thoughts...(although bite your tongue on #3, DL ).  I can feel the lack o' sleep coming on already !

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Dl*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> Polynike, Lela and Darklone,
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts...(although bite your tongue on #3, DL ).  I can feel the lack o' sleep coming on already !
> 
> ~ Old One




Hey Old One,

 i am sure DL was referring to himself as #3 only, not some other #3 you seem to imply  - or are there plans to "create" your very own gaming group?   

Dougal


----------



## Darklone

Dougal: You may be sure, but you are wrong 

Strange, I would have thought THE expert on ambiguous jokes would have noticed


----------



## Lela

Hey, you've got the wife.  That's three right there.

(DL, am I supposed to be THE expert on ambiguous jokes?)


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Darklone said:
			
		

> Dougal: You may be sure, but you are wrong
> 
> Strange, I would have thought THE expert on ambiguous jokes would have noticed




Ahem, DL, all i tried to do was pointing out you _could_ be polite.
On the other hand, who would believe me?


----------



## Darklone




----------



## Old One

*OK, Boys...*

DL and Dougal,

Do I need to send you two to separate corners? 

Hey all, traveling for business for most of the next 3 weeks, so updates will be scarce !  I may have time to pound out 1 or 2 on my many flights...but I am usually prepping for a meeting.

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> DL and Dougal,
> 
> Do I need to send you two to separate corners?
> 
> Hey all, traveling for business for most of the next 3 weeks, so updates will be scarce !  I may have time to pound out 1 or 2 on my many flights...but I am usually prepping for a meeting.
> 
> ~ Old One




What I find asuages my guilt for not posting is to go and post in other people's story hours.  Especially the people who I've personally tortured by making them fight all the Sythians in the world.  But only if they've updated like three times in the last week or so.

You know, now that I think about it, my Story Hour falls into that category.  What a coincidence!


----------



## Darklone

Indeed, I was shocked, Rel. I feared you got divorced or something.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Old One said:
			
		

> DL and Dougal, Do I need to send you two to separate corners?




Nah, OO, we are always like that - wouldn't have it any other way!   



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> ...But only if they've updated like three times in the last week or so. You know, now that I think about it, my Story Hour falls into that category.  What a coincidence!




Hmm, Rel, could we pay you to teach other SH-Writers to do likewise? Like, lets say, OO, PC, Sep or Destan? How much would that be? Ah, lemme guess, the currency is souls?


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> Indeed, I was shocked, Rel. I feared you got divorced or something.




Just a small flurry of free time combined with the notion that I'll soon be going on vacation for a week and be unable to post during that time.  I'm still quite married for the moment.


----------



## Darklone

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Nah, OO, we are always like that - wouldn't have it any other way!



That looks suspiciously like "double zero".


----------



## Rel

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Hmm, Rel, could we pay you to teach other SH-Writers to do likewise? Like, lets say, OO, PC, Sep or Destan? How much would that be? Ah, lemme guess, the currency is souls?




I'm afraid I must decline, Dougal.  It's all part of my evil plot to get a monopoly on the story hour readers by posting more frequently than my competition.

You'll be comforted to know that so far my evil plot has been a resounding failure.  Perhaps it isn't evil enough yet...


----------



## Darklone

Fading Bump.


----------



## Polynike

Bump


----------



## Darklone

Dougal, it's your turn with bumping.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*As you wish!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Dougal, it's your turn with bumping.




A meteor crashes...BUMP!


----------



## Old One

*Thanks...*

Hey Gang,

Thanks for all the bumps.  Sorry that no update has been forthcoming and I must beg your indulgence a bit longer !  I am heading out of town on Sat (8/14) for a week-long "unplugging" vacation...no computer...no cell phone...no nuthin'...

I will be spending a week at a remote Maine cabin on a lovely pond reading, hiking, canoeing and relaxing !

Unfortunately, the likelihood of me finishing an update prior to departure is very small (although bigger miracles have happened), since I have too much  to take care of before I depart.

Thanks for your patience!

~ OO


----------



## Darklone

Jealous Wow. Have fun!


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Jealous Wow. Have fun!




Yes...yes...envy me !

Just don't envy my 10-hour care ride with an 18-month old and a pregnant wife !

See ya in a week or so!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Um, how pregnent?  'Cause if she's far along, that 10 hours is going to double for bathroom breaks.

And any envy I had is long gone.


----------



## Darklone

Bumpa.


----------



## Old One

*Session 25 (Part One)*

Greetings Gang,

Sorry the updates have been so scarce of late...darn that 'Real Life' !  Here is a fun little one for you...enjoy !

*From the Sky!*

A chill wind howled down the Thunder River valley from the Pillars of Heaven, bearing the first promise of autumn frost.  Rowan shivered and pulled his tattered cloak tightly about his battered frame.  He hoped the others where doing well, but trusted Cragen to look after them.  Emotions roiled inside the ranger as his mind replayed the horrible events of the day.

Despite their best efforts, they had failed.  Miserably.

He had been unable to stay at the bridge…unable to bear the stench of burned flesh and the pitiful sight of the doomed children.  He had slipped away unnoticed as the others milled about the battlefield, following the undead horde northwards.  The sun had long since dropped over the hills of the Western Wilds, but the ranger pressed on, using the light of Seluna’s tears and praying for revenge.

Sextus awoke with a start, shaking off a covering of morning dew.  The ubiquitous morning fog of the river blanketed the small hollow he occupied.  His aching fingers reminded him that he still clutched the strange black book.  “By Osirian, it wasn’t all a horrible nightmare.”

Thoughts and remembrance flashed through his mind…fear, hatred and madness.  By sheer force of will, he opened the tome and began reading again.  Morning passed into noon and then to dusk before hunger, thirst and a bloated bladder forced the bard to stop.  He tore his gaze from the final passages to find the diminutive husk of Garrick crouching on a rock a few paces away, regarding him with feral eyes.

Cragen cursed loudly in his native tongue.  “Damnable, unreliable humans!”

The dwarf noted that Quintus’s eyes flicked to him for a brief moment, but they remained devoid of their usual spark.  Röse responded by snoring even louder and the other survivors huddled together, silent and miserable.  He spoke again, his gruff voice dropping to a low growl.  “Could be worse…at least yer still alive.”

He snorted in disgust at the listless group and took mental stock of their situation.  Rowan and Sextus were missing.  The younger Scipio had disappeared in the midst of the battle and the ranger shortly thereafter.  Röse and Quintus were half-dead and the Emorians weren’t much better off.  Even worse, the events of the day - it seemed to Cragen – had sapped the sorcerer of his prodigious will and drive; barely two words had passed his lips since he regained consciousness.  Drusilla, silent as always, sat beside the elder Scipio, an indecipherable expression on her face.

Amazingly, a small number of children and infants had survived the chaos.  Even more amazingly, they found the bound and unconscious forms of Kyndalyn and another militiaman in the abandoned wagon.  Cragen knew he should be praising Moradin for the miraculous survival of so many, but for now they just presented more problems.  ‘By Moradin’s beard, how am I gonna feed this rabble with that damnable ranger gone,’ he mused sourly. 

The dwarf’s mental litany of complaints was interrupted as he felt, rather than saw, an enormous shadow pass before the moon.  An infant’s wail rose from the wagon bed where he and Drusilla had placed the few living babies and was suddenly cut off.  Cragen felt a wave of fear far more powerful than he had experienced in the day’s battle wash over him, turning his knees to water as a vast shape, supported by mighty pinions, dropped from the sky.

Without exception, the remainder of the pitiful band of survivors sat or lay silently, blinded and frozen in terror.  By a triumph of will, the dwarf managed to fight off the effect.

The weary cleric hefted his shield and hammer, moved forward on shaky legs and placed himself between the immense shadow and his helpless charges.  His bladder threatened to rebel as first one, and then another huge fore-claw emerged from the shadowy bulk.  Talons longer than spatha gouged huge furrows in the soft earth.  Moonlight glinted off armored scales, reflecting a scintillating array of muted colors – black, silver, green, gold, red and bronze – that threatened to mesmerize the dwarf.

Cragen clamped his eyes shut and forced them open again, shaking off the daze.  A huge head, twice the length of Röse’s stiff body, supported by a sinewy neck of corded muscle dipped down from a height that easily bested Glynden’s walls.  Unblinking cat-like eyes, glowing with a soft, golden hue, regarded the dwarfed dwarf with interest.

Cragen doubted his own sanity as he squared his body, brought his shield to his chin, raised his hammer in a trembling hand and said in a soft, but firm voice, “You may not have them.”

The reptilian snout split into a reptilian grin, revealing row upon serried row of gladius-sized teeth.  Flared nostrils and a rumbling deep within its vastness accompanied the Dragon’s inhalation.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 25 (Part Two) – Dwarven Tale Tales*

Back soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Um, how pregnent?  'Cause if she's far along, that 10 hours is going to double for bathroom breaks.
> 
> And any envy I had is long gone.




Just over halfway there...

It wasn't too bad, although we did get stuck in horrible traffic on our return trip...spent about 2 hours on the Cross-Bronx Expressway in 97+ degree heat...bleah!  Kinda sapped all of my "relaxation" energy !

~ Old One


----------



## Polynike

welcome back and nice update old one, a dragon you are the king of RBDM's


----------



## Old One

*Huh?*



			
				Polynike said:
			
		

> welcome back and nice update old one, a dragon you are the king of RBDM's




Dragon?  What Dragon?  Did anyone see a Dragon around here?

!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Couldn't see the dragon, too many scales in the way


----------



## Broccli_Head

Old One said:
			
		

> Dragon?  What Dragon?  Did anyone see a Dragon around here?
> 
> !
> 
> ~ Old One




You're so mean!


----------



## Old One

*Who?  Me?*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> You're so mean!




Mean?  Me?  How can you say that?   

Hey Broc...thanks for stopping by!  You should have seen the faces around the table when I described the latest arrival.  The save to avoid the Dragon's fear effect was obscenely high, but Cragen's dwarven toughness and priestly will allowed him to make it !

More to come soon...

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise

Old One, check your notes regarding Garrick. He seems to have bi-located.


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Mean?  Me?  How can you say that?





It's true!  I seent it with my very own eyes!


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Mean? Me? How can you say that?
> 
> ~ Old One



Well, we simply open our mouths and start typing.  Then we close our mouths with an audible click.


----------



## LiVeWiRe

It's been a while since I visited last, and I come back to find out that Old One is having a 'onette', that he went on vacation and survived and now the Heroes of Glynden have encountered a dragon!     

CONGRATS on the little girl...now Alex can be a 'big brother'!    

Hope things are going well...looking forward to seeing what happens with the group from here!    

-LW


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, I'm hoping your not planning on naming the girl Cleo. 

  *Really hopes he hasn't heard that six times already.*


----------



## Darklone

Boohoemiabump.


----------



## Polynike

Bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppp


----------



## Lela

Polynike said:
			
		

> Bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppp



 What he said.


----------



## Old One

Hey Gang!

Thanks for all the bumps !

Busy travel time for Old One right now (11,000 airmiles in the last 5 weeks)...plus Mrs. Old One is crackin' the whip to get ready for the new baby...plus I am trying to master the Grim Tales rules set so I don't totally fall on my face at the upcoming MD-VA-DC Game Day on 10/2.

It all adds up to Old One SH Slack-o-rama !

Hopefully more will be in the offing soon !

~ OO


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Add one more to your reader list.  I've spent the last few days reading through parts IV-VII.  I was quite shocked when the Shovels killed the majority of those they went to save.

I look forward to the next update

GW


----------



## Lela

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Add one more to your reader list. I've spent the last few days reading through parts IV-VII. I was quite shocked when the Shovels killed the majority of those they went to save.



  Yeah, those are the games players remember.  It makes the game feel real.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I visited last, and I come back to find out that Old One is having a 'onette', that he went on vacation and survived and now the Heroes of Glynden have encountered a dragon!
> 
> CONGRATS on the little girl...now Alex can be a 'big brother'!
> 
> Hope things are going well...looking forward to seeing what happens with the group from here!
> 
> -LW




LW -

Sorry it took so long to get back up with ya...

Did you survive the hurricane(s) alright?  Hope you and the Mrs. are well...

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Add one more to your reader list.  I've spent the last few days reading through parts IV-VII.  I was quite shocked when the Shovels killed the majority of those they went to save.
> 
> I look forward to the next update
> 
> GW




GW-ELM,

Welcome aboard!  Thanks for taking the time to stop by...

This was a pretty tough series of sessions...many bummed out players/PCs...and a feeling of overwhelming failure.  We actually had a fair amount of out-of-character discussion about it and...

Oh...wait...we haven't gotten there yet [insert sly wink] !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

Game starts to be fun if one of the baby survivors later comes back to avenge his slaughtered brethren...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Old One said:
			
		

> Plus I am trying to master the Grim Tales rules set so I don't totally fall on my face at the upcoming MD-VA-DC Game Day on 10/2.





You know where to find me if you need me (or any new rules suggestions...)

Wulf


----------



## Darklone

Wow, a Wulfbump 

Working on Grim Tales 2, Wulf (cause of the rules suggestions)?


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Game starts to be fun if one of the baby survivors later comes back to avenge his slaughtered brethren...



  Yes, the new encounter is entitled, The Shovels vs The Babies of _DOOOOOM_!


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Old One said:
			
		

> LW -
> 
> Sorry it took so long to get back up with ya...
> 
> Did you survive the hurricane(s) alright?  Hope you and the Mrs. are well...
> 
> ~ OO




No problem OO, you're a busy man!  

Yep, we had A LOT of rain and some fairly strong winds but no major damage.  We were very fortunate all things considered.  

Wasn't sure if I should post something here or not, so check your Private Messages...     

-LW


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Darklone said:
			
		

> Game starts to be fun if one of the baby survivors later comes back to avenge his slaughtered brethren...




I've just recently read through the fearless manticore killers and the necropolis of doom and had just about enough of undead babies for a while.

GW


----------



## Darklone

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I've just recently read through the fearless manticore killers and the necropolis of doom and had just about enough of undead babies for a while.
> 
> GW



Nah, not undead babies. 15 years later young paladins


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Darklone said:
			
		

> Nah, not undead babies. 15 years later young paladins




Assuming they can live that long.  Given the party's propensity for throwing themselves off of high cliffs or pits, that is not assured.  <Whew no undead babies, they have sharp teeth.>


----------



## Lela

Now that would be interesting.  15 Paladins from a god of vengence.

 And wow, 15 Paladins in one batch?  Boy, that temple would be thrilled!  Probably all the willing to help out in slaughtering the Shovels.


----------



## AIM-54

Hey Old One!  Just got through reading the whole tale from the beginning and I have to say...wow!  Great characters, riveting story, a very vibrant world...AND historical references!  I love it!  And I haven't even mentioned the tactics!

Great job!  Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> ...And I haven't even mentioned the tactics!QUOTE]
> 
> Ahh, that would be the players...tactics, yes? Let's be nice and call it...tactics.
> 
> Dougal
> 
> P.S.: The link in your sig doesn't work.


----------



## AIM-54

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> AIM-54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And I haven't even mentioned the tactics!QUOTE]
> 
> Ahh, that would be the players...tactics, yes? Let's be nice and call it...tactics.
> 
> Dougal
> 
> P.S.: The link in your sig doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to Old One's tactics, primarily, but his players have done a pretty good job (and better than most, I warrant).
> 
> Thanks for catching that, I think I've fixed the link.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tramp4life

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I was referring to Old One's tactics, primarily, but his players have done a pretty good job (and better than most, I warrant).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY, I (Cragen, making a rare appearance on this sloooowww board) am a tactics MASTER!
> 
> Old One, I just checked out the story hour, and, although you paint us much more heroic than I remember, it's a great read!    Love the game, and I'll be at Gameday next week!  Are we sticking to our characters with guest players or what?
> 
> BTW, everything was great 'til the Dragon licked me!  Turns out he was a dragon who thought he was a puppy and all I had to do was rub him behind the ears...Took a freaking pyramid to get to those ears, but it was worth the climb!  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Darklone

*looking at Cragens sig*

Yeah. Dwarven tactics.


----------



## Polynike

give us more pls. btw is there any site with info to this great game world


----------



## Tramp4life

HEY, there is nothing wrong with Dwarven tactics!  They're straightforward and effective!


----------



## Darklone

An ex-dwarf player from my gaming group uses the nick "only2thefrontdoor". Guess why.


----------



## Rel

Darklone said:
			
		

> An ex-dwarf player from my gaming group uses the nick "only2thefrontdoor". Guess why.




Why he uses that nickname or why he is an ex-dwarf.  Actually, nevermind.  Probably the same reason.


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Assuming they can live that long.  Given the party's propensity for throwing themselves off of high cliffs or pits, that is not assured.  <Whew no undead babies, they have sharp teeth.>




DL and GW-WLM,

That is a big assumption that they could live this long !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*No, no, no...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Now that would be interesting.  15 Paladins from a god of vengence.
> 
> And wow, 15 Paladins in one batch?  Boy, that temple would be thrilled!  Probably all the willing to help out in slaughtering the Shovels.




Lela,

Not paladins...Church Knights...you remember, the pseudo-PrC I never sent you !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Hey Old One!  Just got through reading the whole tale from the beginning and I have to say...wow!  Great characters, riveting story, a very vibrant world...AND historical references!  I love it!  And I haven't even mentioned the tactics!
> 
> Great job!  Looking forward to the next update.




AIM-54,

Thanks mucho...I just wish I had time to keep up with things like I used to !  The next update is still in the draft stages...

Speaking of which...got run to a meeting...more soon!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> HEY, I (Cragen, making a rare appearance on this sloooowww board) am a tactics MASTER!
> 
> Old One, I just checked out the story hour, and, although you paint us much more heroic than I remember, it's a great read!    Love the game, and I'll be at Gameday next week!  Are we sticking to our characters with guest players or what?
> 
> BTW, everything was great 'til the Dragon licked me!  Turns out he was a dragon who thought he was a puppy and all I had to do was rub him behind the ears...Took a freaking pyramid to get to those ears, but it was worth the climb!  LOL




Yeah...if only you could get the rest of the cats to go along with you...poor Cragen...herding cats !

As for the Game Day...I am running a Grim Tales game in the morning and then we will run our regular campaign in the afternoon...

Hope you're getting some sleep (he is a brand new daddy)!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Oh, yeah.  That's right.  Gee, I, uh, kinda, almost, nearly forgot. 

 Anyway, I put together my own, which was posted on the boards sometime back.  If you show me your's I'll show you mine.


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One said:
			
		

> Yeah...if only you could get the rest of the cats to go along with you...poor Cragen...herding cats !
> 
> As for the Game Day...I am running a Grim Tales game in the morning and then we will run our regular campaign in the afternoon...
> 
> Hope you're getting some sleep (he is a brand new daddy)!
> 
> ~ Old One



I'm getting enough sleep.  Wifey only kicks me a little when I refuse to get up at night!    
BTW, the entire time, I'm screaming, I have the spell "Hide from Undead" we can walk right up to the humans and kill 'em!  But, does anyone listen?  Nope, they start running and I'm like, "Hey, guys, wassup with dat?"  And, they're like, let's kill everything starting with babies.  And, I'm like, um...can we PLEASE use some strategy?  And, they're like, arrrggghhhh, kill, arrrggghhhh.
 
OK, that's not exactly how the conversation went, but I did have 2 copies of Hide from Undead going.  
And, I belive Dom (Jr Tribune) was the one who thought up sitting down.  Maybe it was Tortise, but I swore it was Dom...


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> Why he uses that nickname or why he is an ex-dwarf.  Actually, nevermind.  Probably the same reason.



Right 


			
				tramp4life said:
			
		

> And, they're like, arrrggghhhh, kill, arrrggghhhh.



Oh that sounds familiar. 

Congratulations for being father!


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Polynike said:
			
		

> give us more pls. btw is there any site with info to this great game world




Polynike,

This is on my long-suffering "To Do" list...

I have oodles of material, MS FrontPage 2003 and a semi-mapped out website, I have researched hosting companies and settled on one...I just haven't had the time to bring it all together!  My biggest problem is that I am somewhat of a perfectionist...so instead of just getting the site up and running and adding to it as I have time, I want to have everything ready to go first...bleah !

Maybe I will turn over a new leaf now that I am 42 !

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone

That's the answer.


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Polynike,
> 
> This is on my long-suffering "To Do" list...
> 
> I have oodles of material, MS FrontPage 2003 and a semi-mapped out website, I have researched hosting companies and settled on one...I just haven't had the time to bring it all together! My biggest problem is that I am somewhat of a perfectionist...so instead of just getting the site up and running and adding to it as I have time, I want to have everything ready to go first...bleah !
> 
> Maybe I will turn over a new leaf now that I am 42 !
> 
> ~ Old One



 Well, I'd be happy to take over for you, when I get some free time.  I'm starting to immerse myself in web programming and it'd be nice to have a live site or two out there.

 While I'm generally busy too, at least it'll be me people are hounding and you can focus on the the Story Hour.  

 (And, from my experience, you're just asking for trouble if you're using FrontPage.)


----------



## Darklone

Grats to 3000 posts, Lela!


----------



## Lela

Darklone said:
			
		

> Grats to 3000 posts, Lela!



 Yeah, I'm happy about that milestone.  With all the hecticness going on in my life I've had to cut back on the boards.  As a result, my postcount has suffered.


----------



## Darklone

Ask Crothian.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Well, I'd be happy to take over for you, when I get some free time.  I'm starting to immerse myself in web programming and it'd be nice to have a live site or two out there.
> 
> While I'm generally busy too, at least it'll be me people are hounding and you can focus on the the Story Hour.
> 
> (And, from my experience, you're just asking for trouble if you're using FrontPage.)




Lela,

Appreciate it...

This is something I have convinced myself I need to try at least once, then farm out if it is a total disaster !  FrontPage is actually pretty cool...I even took a class on it.  I know that "purist" web-designers don't like it, but it makes life much easier for web-idiots like me !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Hey!*

Greetings Long-Suffering Faded Glory Fans!

Good news ahead...my schedule has a brief window of opportunity in it to get some SH work done.  I am on the road most of the next 2 weeks, but will have some big swaths of downtime with no IP access, forcing me to spend my time massaging the keyboard in a productive manner !

I hope to take great strides in catching the SH up to near the present time...although that may be a tall order!

As an aside, I had a great time running a Grim Tales/3.5 Hybrid at the MD-VA-DC Game Day set in Arthurian Britain.  Grim Tales is a great rule set and will likely be the backbone of any future campaigns I run.

Thanks for putting up with my slacker ways and I hope to have an update or two available soonest...

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Grim Tales is a great rule set and will likely be the backbone of any future campaigns I run.




When you get a moment, Old One, could you describe what it is about the Grim rules that makes it so appealing?  I've not read them and have only observed from a distance a couple games run under them, but I've heard good (if a bit vague) reviews.  What makes Grim work for you?


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> Appreciate it...
> 
> This is something I have convinced myself I need to try at least once, then farm out if it is a total disaster ! FrontPage is actually pretty cool...I even took a class on it. I know that "purist" web-designers don't like it, but it makes life much easier for web-idiots like me !
> 
> ~ OO



 Oh, I know about the purists.  I have one as a teacher ("No, we'll be having you code image maps by hand too, despite this being the beginning class.")  I've just run into some serious problems using FrontPage but it's possible that 2003 fixed most of them.  I'd suggest Dreamweaver myself.

 Either way, if you change your mind, let me know.  It's always good to have a live site up, regardless of what it is.


----------



## Darklone

Old One, could you post on the Dispatch board which Grim Tales CBDB you use for which PHB class (in case you didn't do that yet)?

Edit: Link in your sig is broken or the forums ceased to exist.


----------



## Polynike

old one is back


----------



## Old One

*Check this out...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> When you get a moment, Old One, could you describe what it is about the Grim rules that makes it so appealing?  I've not read them and have only observed from a distance a couple games run under them, but I've heard good (if a bit vague) reviews.  What makes Grim work for you?




Rel,

Check out this thread...post any Qs you have over there and I will do my best to answer.

Grim Tales After Action Report

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Oh, I know about the purists.  I have one as a teacher ("No, we'll be having you code image maps by hand too, despite this being the beginning class.")  I've just run into some serious problems using FrontPage but it's possible that 2003 fixed most of them.  I'd suggest Dreamweaver myself.
> 
> Either way, if you change your mind, let me know.  It's always good to have a live site up, regardless of what it is.




Hah!

Thanks...I will let ya know!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Bleah...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> Old One, could you post on the Dispatch board which Grim Tales CBDB you use for which PHB class (in case you didn't do that yet)?
> 
> Edit: Link in your sig is broken or the forums ceased to exist.




DL,

The "Rat's Nest" (and hence the Imperial Dispatch) blew up...we are working on other options.

~ OO


----------



## Plane Sailing

Old One said:
			
		

> FrontPage is actually pretty cool...I even took a class on it.  I know that "purist" web-designers don't like it,




I'm a purist web-designer who hates frontpage. Indeed, my hat of frontpage knows no limit 

(Basically five years ago frontpage was a truly awful product. I understand it has improved since then no end and although it isn't much cop for professional web design I believe it is pretty good for people who just want to get something  up and running from a hobby point of view.

Don't forget to let me know if you would like any graphics sorted out for you along the lines of that "scutum button" or anything else!

Cheers


----------



## Darklone

grumble grumble page 4 bumple bumple


----------



## Darklone

Umph, this is a bump. Duh.


----------



## old school 1E

delurking-o-bump-o-matic 5000

moves the thread to the front or your money back!


----------



## Old One

*Rumors of My Demise are Greatly Exaggerated!*

Where is Old One?

Hey gang,

Since a lurker "de-lurked" - I felt I needed to drop in !

My glorious plans of web site design and story hour updates have gone by the wayside.  With Baby #2 rapidly approaching launch stage, "round-the-country" business travel (can you say 10,000 air miles in 7 weeks?), more new consulting business than I can shake a stick at (hooray for $$$ - boo for work) and a busy local speaking schedule...Old One has been a busy boy!

Add to that an unmitigated home "improvement" disaster (Safety Tip: Never hire painters while you are 1,000 miles away and let the Missus ride herd on them).  Can you say latex on top of unprimed oil-based paint on half the trim in the house and 20 feet of built in bookcases?  For those uninitiated in the fineries of painting, this results in hour after hour of paint-stripping using a 1- part ammonia/3-part hot water mixture, a huge mess, signficantly elevated blood pressure and a very pissed off (and very pregnant) wife !

Anyway...still alive, no time to cruise the boards, no time to write, no time to play any cool games...bleah!

Don't give up on me...I get the whole month of January off...hooray !

~ OO


----------



## Plane Sailing

Good luck with number 2! I'd tell you my other name but I don't think you'll need the inspiration 

(With an Alexander already, I wonder if a boy might be Hannibal or a girl might be Boadicea? 

Cheers


----------



## Rel

Sorry to hear about the hectic schedule, Old One.  But it is great that your business is going so well!  I've found, having recently started my own business, that I wish things were hopping just a bit more but the extra free time is nice.

It sounds like my story hour might be completed just about the time you get some free time to read it.  And then I'll be able to devote time not spent writing to reading the massive updates you'll be posting, right?   

Good luck to you guys with the coming baby.  I hope everthing goes smoothly.


----------



## jwdh71

*My New Favorite Story Hour*

I have just finished reading AtS VII, and I had to let you know that it is my favorite SH, bar none. The characters are great, you are tremendously evil as a DM, and the plots (and sideplots) are terrific. I would love to see the Faded Glory world in print, or at least as a website, it sounds like a very interesting place to run in.
It is inspiring me to carefully document my next campaign, for a SH of my own, which hopefully will be 1/10 as good as yours.


----------



## Old One

*Wow...*



			
				jwdh71 said:
			
		

> I have just finished reading AtS VII, and I had to let you know that it is my favorite SH, bar none. The characters are great, you are tremendously evil as a DM, and the plots (and sideplots) are terrific. I would love to see the Faded Glory world in print, or at least as a website, it sounds like a very interesting place to run in.
> It is inspiring me to carefully document my next campaign, for a SH of my own, which hopefully will be 1/10 as good as yours.




jwdh71,

Thanks mucho!  Even though I am a giant slacker and haven't posted in 2 months !  Glad you liked it...I will have a website up at some point, although seeing Faded Glory in official print is a bit of a stretch !

For the rest of the gang..."Babywatch" continues...Mrs. Old One has essentially been on bedrest for the last couple of weeks, so I have been pulling double-duty plus !  I hope to get back to some kind of posting schedule after 12/15 or so...

CYA soonest!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela

Gas'amarch'meana'friggena'bumpy.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Wow, haven't seen lela bumping threads that I watch for some time now.  Have you been offline, or just not posting here?

GW


----------



## Lela

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Wow, haven't seen lela bumping threads that I watch for some time now. Have you been offline, or just not posting here?
> 
> GW



Mostly offline.  Had to move into an appartment and have been conserving money (i.e. no internet access at home).  Combine that with chaos at school and in my personal life, I haven't had much time for the internet.

However, now that finals are coming strong, I decided to bring back some of the things that make life worth living (hadn't noticed I'd stopped doing them).  These boards are one of those things.

So, back to the endless bumping of story hours that keeps me happy!


----------



## Old One

*Update...*

Greetings Gang,

Grabbing a chance to make a quick post while I have a moment or two ...

Baby #2 is arriving early Tuesday (12/14) AM, unless Ms. Old One decides to get the party started earlier.  This is a scheduled C-section, so we are pretty sure .

I will be taking some significant time off from work...I have a couple of weeks of vacation saved, plus my day job provides 4 weeks of parental leave, so I will be "at home" from 12/14 through the end of January.  I hope to make major strides in getting this long-suffering SH caught up.

Of course, that is assuming that I don't get totally engrossed in Green Ronin's new *Black Company* Campaign Book !

I will post a picture or two of the new arrival once I have some...

I hope everyone is having a good holiday season...don't eat too much fruitcake!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> I will be taking some significant time off from work...I have a couple of weeks of vacation saved, plus my day job provides 4 weeks of parental leave, so I will be "at home" from 12/14 through the end of January.  I hope to make major strides in getting this long-suffering SH caught up.




I will of course be thrilled if you are able to make that happen, Old One, but I don't want to miss out on the remainder of your Story Hour because your wife killed you for not giving her and the kids (including the super-high-maintenance newborn) enough attention.  Perhaps they taught you in the Army how to get by on zero sleep and that will get you through with no problems.

But I (for one) won't be put out if you use your holiday time to just be a husband and dad.

If Story Hour also gets posted then I will of course be giddy and I may squeal.   


EDIT:  And by the way, does anybody have any idea what happened to Darklone?  I see he hasn't been here since the end of October!  I hope he's taking one of those European-Style extended vacations instead of having been killed by the shock of me updating my story hour every day for a week a while back.


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> I will of course be thrilled if you are able to make that happen, Old One, but I don't want to miss out on the remainder of your Story Hour because your wife killed you for not giving her and the kids (including the super-high-maintenance newborn) enough attention.  Perhaps they taught you in the Army how to get by on zero sleep and that will get you through with no problems.
> 
> But I (for one) won't be put out if you use your holiday time to just be a husband and dad.
> 
> If Story Hour also gets posted then I will of course be giddy and I may squeal.




Rel,

Thanks for the kind thoughts!  I am finding that my days of functioning on minimal sleep might be starting to slip away !  At 42, it isn't as easy as it was a couple of years ago - when I could literally get by on 4 hours a night for extended periods of time.  I need at least 5 hours a night these days !

We will have some down time...our son is in daycare 3x per week...so I should have some time on days I am not wrangling him, changing newborn diapers, boiling bottles, etc...we shall see!

~ Old One


----------



## willpax

You and your wife have my prayers that all will go well this week, Old One. I've been busy with work most of the fall, but I've tried to keep up with this story hour. 

It sounds like you will have plenty to keep you busy. I certainly don't miss those days of intense sleep deprivation. . .


----------



## Old One

*Willpax!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> You and your wife have my prayers that all will go well this week, Old One. I've been busy with work most of the fall, but I've tried to keep up with this story hour.
> 
> It sounds like you will have plenty to keep you busy. I certainly don't miss those days of intense sleep deprivation. . .




Willpax, my friend!  Long time, no see (not that there has been anything worth seeing for awhile ! !)

How have ya been?  Thanks for dropping by with your kind thoughts...I am sure I will be able to stumble to the keyboard for an update at some point !

~ Oldie


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> *We will have some down time*...our son is in daycare 3x per week...so I should have some time on days I am not wrangling him, changing newborn diapers, boiling bottles, etc...we shall see!
> 
> ~ Old One





 

oops! did I laugh out loud?

no, no, I'm sure you will have LOTS of free time with that new baby...

Just wait 'til you have three - like Destan and me


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> oops! did I laugh out loud?
> 
> no, no, I'm sure you will have LOTS of free time with that new baby...
> 
> Just wait 'til you have three - like Destan and me




Pogre,

Thanks for the words of wisdom !  Of course, you and Destan are certifiably insane to have three !  We have a son and this one is a (95% confidence level) girl...provided all goes well and she is healthy and all that...we are *SO* done!

This has been a much more difficult pregnancy (on everyone) than the first one (having to chase a 22-month old around adds an extra dimension)...plus, I have no intention of changing diapers at 50 !

Believe it or not...I am really looking forward to the arrival for all of the obvious reasons (new baby, daddy's little girl, holiday season and all that)...but, in addition to that, I will be off work from my "day" job for 6 weeks (2 weeks of accumulated vacation + 4 weeks of paid parental leave) which means no 3 - 3.5 hours in round trip commuting 4x per week, no business travel, no road rage ...hooray!  Not having to commute during that 6 weeks will save me 90 hours of my life .

Thanks for dropping by and look for an update w/ pics soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*The Baby has Landed...*

Greetings Gang,

Quick update...

Lillian (Lilly) Grace has arrived, weighing in at 7 lbs, 1 oz and measuring just under 20".  She was born at 8:26 AM on 12/14.  We got back from the hospital on Saturday AM and our 22-month old was stricken with the "green apples splatters" (for you South Park fans)...so we have had to keep him quarantined from the baby.

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Greetings Gang,
> 
> Quick update...
> 
> Lillian (Lilly) Grace has arrived, weighing in at 7 lbs, 1 oz and measuring just under 20".  She was born at 8:26 AM on 12/14.  We got back from the hospital on Saturday AM and our 22-month old was stricken with the "green apples splatters" (for you South Park fans)...so we have had to keep him quarantined from the baby.
> 
> ~ Old One




Congratulations!

Glad to hear that everything went more or less to plan.  Sorry to hear about the uh "splatters".  That ain't no fun at all.

Seeing the time of birth, I know that you were a tired family by the time of Lillian Grace's arrival.  But enjoy the next few weeks off and I'm sure this will make for a really joyous Christmas.

Bless you all.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Best Wishes for you and your little uns

GW


----------



## Tortoise

Hey! Big Congrats on the new arrival Phil!

Happy Holidays to you and the family.

Jim


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Lillian (Lilly) Grace has arrived, weighing in at 7 lbs, 1 oz and measuring just under 20".




Fantastic - I thought you have been getting too much sleep lately anyway!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Fantastic news, Phil, Congratulations to all of you!

Regards,
Alex (mk1)


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*

Rel, Greywolf-ELM, Tortoise, Pogre and Plane Sailing -

Thanks for the kind words.  It was a great Xmas present and everyone is doing well.  Little Lilly is sleeping and eating well...actually making it 3 hours+ in-between meals.  Alex is much better and we all had a great holiday with friends and family.  

A couple of photos attached...happy holidays, all!

~ Old One


----------



## BSF

Wow!  How did I miss your initial post on this?  That's great news Old One.  Congratulations!


----------



## Lela

Big "Huzzah" to you Old One.  Mostly for the Younger One, but partially for the time off.

  Did you induce, c-section, or let it come on it's own?

 P.S.
 That look she's giving you in the first photo is priceless.


----------



## Old One

*Thanks!*

Lela and BSF,

Thanks for the good vibes!  Now that we have one of each, we can retire (from the procreation thingee).  Lela, this was a planned C-section and went very smoothly (our son was an unplanned C-section after 30+ hours of labor).

I am back at work for a couple of days to finish up some year-end projects before taking January off and hope to pen an update or two during that time.

(I know, promises, promises )

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Session 25 (Part Three)*

Greetings Gang!

Don't roll to disbelieve...there is actually an update!  I am going to try and get one or two more in before the end of the year!

~ OO

*Dwarven Tall Tales*

“Greetingz…Son of Stone.” 

The dragon’s voice rumbled like the echo of distant thunder.

“With a guardianz such as yourself, I have much to fear.”

A worm of irritation and indignation wriggled through Cragen’s fear.  _‘Damn oversize lizard is patronizing me!’_

As if reading his mind, the immense creature chuckled.  The shock waves of draconic mirth threatened to knock the dwarf from his feet.  “Peace…Son of Stone.  I bear you know ill will…yet.”

The dragon’s last word hung in the air as a statement of fact and a dangling threat.  Cragen couldn’t decide if he was relieved or if he should just go ahead and relieve himself.  The faint clinking of scale sliding against scale announced movement by the great wyrm.  In the space of a grain, the creature’s tree like forelimbs bracketed the dwarf and the huge head snaked forward, dipping to sniff each of his oblivious companions in turn.

“Tell me what tranzpired here…”

An idle corner of Cragen’s mind wondered if he could reach the dragon’s massively muscled chest if he were standing on Rosë’s shoulders.  The words started slowly and then gushed forth in a confused torrent.  The battle…their failure…the death of the children…the escape of the Necromancers and their undead troops.

“Hmmz…”

The creature’s rumbled reply bespoke understanding and…concern?  Cragen’s mind turned momentarily inward, attempting to decipher any hidden meaning in the dragon’s understated response.  The creak of ponderous tendons snapped him back to alertness.  The dragon had inched forward a dozen paces and was closely inspecting the prone forms of Quintus and Drusilla.  The move placed the dwarf directly under its rippled torso.  The disassociated part of Cragen’s mind calmly noted scores of battle-marks on the beast’s underbelly before his consciousness reasserted its self.

“HEY!”

Cragen darted back between the pillar-like forelimbs and tried to interpose himself between the dragon’s snout and Drusilla.  The dragon chuckled again and moved its olfactory inspection to the elder Scipio with blinding speed and ease.  When the dwarf jumped towards Quintus, the cart-sized head rose and dipped, inhaling deeply above Drusilla.  Exasperated, Cragen assumed a guard position midway between the pair and raised his hammer.

“Most interestingz…”

“I told you…you may not have them!”  Cragen hoped his voice wasn’t shaking as bad as the rest of him.

The dragon’s neck snapped back and darted forward, dropping its head down to Cragen’s level.  The dragon’s chin horns scrapped along the ground as the huge maw came to a stop several hand’s breadths from Cragen’s bearded face.  Unseen by Cragen, whose sole focus was the serried rows of razor sharp teeth, the dragon’s foreclaws silently slipped forward and gently grasped the frozen forms of Drusilla and Quintus.

“My apologiez, Son of Stone, but I must insist on taking theeze two for,” there was a long, awkward pause, “…safekeeping.”

Cragen started to object, but the words died in his throat as the dragon’s teeth parted and the fearsome orifice moved closer.  The dwarf’s eyes involuntarily clamped shut as a blast of hot breath washed over him.  The irreverent corner of his mind marveled at the absence of stench.  Warm, moist pressure tugged at his hammer and upraised arm.

The dwarf managed to force one eye open and promptly shut it again as he saw, to his disgust and horror, the dragon’s huge tongue lolling over his weapon, arm and upper torso.  His mind screamed silently.

The tongue retreated and Cragen felt, rather than saw, the dragon shift positions.

“Farewellz…for now…Son of Stone.”

The dazed dwarf could only stand, helplessly, as massive pinions drove the huge bulk of the dragon into the air with three mighty strokes.  The limp form of Drusilla dangled from one foreclaw and Quintus from the other.  The huge beast circled the camp once and sped east, towards the mountains.

Cragen stood stock still for a long time, hammer upraised, questioning his sanity and cursing his impotence.  Unseen by the dwarf, a beam of moonlight glinted off the tiny flecks of black and silver that now covered the head of his hammer.  

A quarter turn of the hourglass latter, his remaining companions began to stir.  One by one, they shook themselves loose of the dragon fright and looked around, confused and fearful.  Rosë was the first to gather his wits.  His sharp eyes noted the immobile Cragen and empty resting spots of Quintus and Drusilla.  For a brief moment, he thought the dwarf had returned to the stony state they had originally encountered him in, but a quivering twitch told him otherwise.

Soon, the Brigante, the two Emorians, Kyndalyn and the surviving militiaman were gathered around Cragen, waiting for him to speak.  Finally, the Junior Tribune blurted out, “Well, man, out with it…what happened?”

Cragen looked into each face, paused, shook his head and responded in a slow measured voice.  “A dragon came down from the sky…spoke with me…took Quintus and Drusilla…licked me…and then flew away.”

The Junior Tribune’s face split into an incredulous grin.  “A dragon came down…from the sky…and stole them away?  Are you moon-touched, Cragen?  That’s crazy talk!”

Cragen glared at the irritating young officer and he repeated his contention, “A dragon came down from the sky…spoke with me…took Quintus and Drusilla…licked me…and then flew away.”

Despite his companion’s misgivings, the dwarf stuck to his story, repeating it a third time.  He would, however, say nothing else.

Talk of a dragon and two missing party members robbed the rest of any meaningful sleep for the balance of the night.  Dawn brought the return of both Rowan and Sextus, with the creepy form of undead Garrick patiently trailing the bard.  Cragen repeated his claims to both and was met equal skepticism.  While Sextus desperately pressed the dwarf for more details about his missing brother, Rowan started looking about the camp.

The ranger whistled through clenched teeth as he easily noted the torn ground and enormous claw marks in the loam.  “By the Light, the dwarf’s not crazy!”

He walked back towards Sextus and Cragen, shaking his head.  “A dragon…or something equally huge…_was_ here,” he claimed emphatically. 

He glanced at Cragen’s hammer, hanging almost forgotten in the dwarf’s relaxed grip, and swallowed hard.  “Cragen,” he whispered, “look at your weapon.”

The dwarf glanced at the hammer, around at his companions and then focused on his weapon again.  The silver and black flecks were clearly visible in the morning light.  He shook his head is disbelief.

“What in Moradin’s name happened last night?”

*To Be Continued…*

*NEXT: Session 25 (Part Three) – Partings and Pursuit*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Well, by golly, you did manage to squeak out an update!  And a mere 2 weeks after the birth of the latest Young One!  Impressive!   

Well I'm glad to see you back at it.  And whatever you do, make sure you don't buy yourself a copy of Rome: Total War or we'll never see another update out of you.  I got it for Christmas and I have found a new addiction.  

Gotta run now...the Julii family calls for leadership!


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Well, by golly, you did manage to squeak out an update!  And a mere 2 weeks after the birth of the latest Young One!  Impressive!
> 
> Well I'm glad to see you back at it.  And whatever you do, make sure you don't buy yourself a copy of Rome: Total War or we'll never see another update out of you.  I got it for Christmas and I have found a new addiction.
> 
> Gotta run now...the Julii family calls for leadership!




Rel,

Amazing, but true!  With regards to Rome: Total War...there is good news and bad news.  The good news is that I have manfully resisted purchasing it, since I tend to be a bit obsessive about computer strategy games.  The bad news is I saw the Medieval: Total War/Vikings Combo pack at Target for $19.95 a couple of months ago and couldn't resist.  It has sucked up a fair amount of my already limited free time.

I figure I will hold off on RTW until the price comes down a bit...they come out with an expansion pack...or both!  The reviews and screenshots DO make me drool !

Hope you had a good holiday and that you and your family have a safe and happy New Year!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

*Session 25 (Part Three)*

Two updates in one week!  What is the world coming too?

*Partings and Pursuit*

Rowan chafed at the delay, but there was nothing for it.  Without Quintus’s steady hand, the small band of companions seemed a bit rudderless.  The ranger was used to acting alone or following the sorcerer’s lead, but he doubted his own ability to take charge.  A fleeting hope that Kyndaylyn – the Constable of Glynden – would take charge, but the apparent horrors the Caeldyn had witnessed left him with a haunted look and few words.  Rowan knew that every turn of the hourglass took the Necromancers further from vengeance, but he could not prod the others to swift action.  Unable to sit for longer than a few minutes, he jumped to his feet, unslung his bow and started off on another patrol of the camp perimeter.

He returned to raised voices and red faces.  Sextus was pleading with the Emorians.

“But we need your blades and your strength of arms if we are to prevail.  My brother and Drusilla are missing and there are yet some children still in the hands of those foul bitches.  Kyndalyn and Rusik can see the children home safely…please don’t leave us in our hour of need!”

_(DM’s Note: Rusik is the sole surviving militiaman from the ill-fated rescue mission besides Kyndalyn)_

Rowan’s gaze darted from the bard to the legionnaires and back again.  Bato stood slightly behind and to the left of his officer, a somewhat pained expression on his usually passive face.  The Junior Tribune’s lips were pursed in their usual irritating half-sneer.  The nasally reply grated.

“We are already too long from our original mission and the Legate is likely to be displeased.  I sympathize with your plight, but I must fulfill my duty and I feel it is more prudent to escort these _living_ souls back than to continue on a fool’s errand after the others.”

Sextus pulled the black tome from beneath his cloak.  “This volume says otherwise…great evil will befall us if the Necromancers escape.  This journal tells of dark rituals and the awakening of ancient evils!”

A momentary look of concern and doubt flitted across the young officer’s face.  Rosë and Cragen nodded their support for Sextus, who sought to press his seeming advantage.

“You _must_ come with us!”

Doubt fled before knitted eyebrows of irritation.  Junior Tribune Metallus drew himself up to his full height and snapped stiffly to attention.

“I must do _nothing_,” the Emorian replied tersely.  “I am an officer in the Imperial Legions, not some provincial roustabout.  If you do not see the wisdom of my plan, then there is nothing more than I can do for you.  Continuing to follow them is certain doom and is foolish!  This discussion is at an end.”

The Junior Tribune spun on his heel and stalked off, bellowing for Bato to make ready their few remaining possessions for travel at first light.  To Rowan, he seemed little more than a petulant, over-grown child.

As night fell, the four remaining companions – Rowan, Rosë, Cragen and Sextus – huddled together apart from the Emorians, Kyndalyn, Rusik and the remaining children.  Sextus shared what knowledge he had gleaned from the black tome and the quartet debated the various possible meanings of the cryptic passages.

The book was the journal of middling priest from the Jewel Cities.  Early entries were mundane and akin to the daily duties of Father Thomas or their old friend Brother Lew.  As the journal progressed, however, the writer clearly descended into madness, darkness and despair.  The writer raved about the coming of Shadow, the rise of the daughter of darkness in a grim ritual that required the “light” of six and thirty innocents.  They quickly surmised that the necromancers had stolen the children to complete the resurrection of Ashai.  Even more chilling, it seemed to indicate that the return of Ashai would herald the coming of even greater evils…perhaps even the Shadowlord himself.

They argued and debated into the early dawn.  The consensus was that their foes had escaped with far fewer than thirty-six children…perhaps fewer than a dozen.  Even so, Rowan and Sextus refused to consign the remaining children to whatever horrible fate awaited them.  Despite serious misgivings, Cragen agreed.  Rosë’s comment was typical.

“They still have my stuff.”

Rowan chuckled grimly, “So it is to be the four of us against forty or even four hundred?”

Sextus shook his headed and nodded towards the edge of their encampment.  The silent form of the undead halfling Garrick regarded them with burning eyes from atop a small rock.  The bard looked at the others a spoke in a low, almost imperceptible voice, “Methinks we are not the only ones that thirst for revenge…there will be five of us…and I believe in my heart that Garrick has a part to play in all of this.”

Below the folds of his rotting cloak, Garrick’s hand, stiff with rictus, caressed the hilt of his dagger, the one with a softly glowing, smoky red jewel.

Morning brought a spattering of rain, terse goodbyes and battered parties heading in two directions.  The Emorians headed south with the broken Kyndalyn, Rusik and the few surviving children.  The four remaining companions headed north, following the plain trail of the undead army, with a rat-gnawed undead halfling in tow.

*To Be Continued…*

*NEXT: Session 26 (Part One) - Crypt of Horror*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

It's good to have Garrick back in the fold, though I suppose he's a bit less fragrant than they recall.  How did the original player react to his return?

And, if you need a break from all the writing, feel free to come over and catch up on my Story Hour.  Events are coming to somewhat of a head. <- Last major understatement for 2004.


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> It's good to have Garrick back in the fold, though I suppose he's a bit less fragrant than they recall.  How did the original player react to his return?
> 
> And, if you need a break from all the writing, feel free to come over and catch up on my Story Hour.  Events are coming to somewhat of a head. <- Last major understatement for 2004.




Rel,

Due to unforeseen circumstances, Corey (player of both Garrick and Quintus) had to take a lengthy hiatus from the game.  We did chat some about the return of his first PC and I think he was fine with it.  Garrick's role was...er...interesting  as you will (hopefully soon) see.

I have been reading your SH...although I am several installments behind...I will drop in and comment soonest.  Happy 2005!

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Lela, this was a planned C-section and went very smoothly (our son was an unplanned C-section after 30+ hours of labor).
> ~ OO




Sounds familiar - same scenario here.

Thanks for the pics and TWO updates. You have a great looking family OO!

Take care,

pogre

PS - keep writin'


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> Sounds familiar - same scenario here.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and TWO updates. You have a great looking family OO!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> pogre
> 
> PS - keep writin'




Pogre,

Thanks for stoppin' by...makes for a more relaxed experience the 2nd (or 3rd, in your case, time around).  Thanks for the kind words...wife and kids are cute...I could use some work !

I am working on additional updates...maybe run an update a day next week (yeah, yeah...promises, promises).  The action in your SH seems to be picking up...so you keep writin' too!

~ OO


----------



## Tramp4life

Old One et al, I'm in Vegas!!! 
Congrats on the child, and I'll be checking this story hour to see how you abuse Cragen!!!  
Whenever you and the wife come out, we'll be around.
Also, give me a call if you know of gamers in the Vegas area...

TFL


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

*Coming out of the shadows*

I have been inspired by recent comments on this thread and others finally to delurk and thank Old One for presenting this excellent story.

When I first started lurking on these boards many many moons ago, this was the first Story Hour that I really took to. I loved (and still do) the fact that the world has a very distinct feel to it, quite removed from "normal" D&D worlds. It shows that sometimes less is more!

And it's very well written too.

(Of course, if it was updated more often, it would be even better   ).

And may I add my (slightly belated) congrats on the birth of your second. I remember (dimly) when my two were new born - smelly nappies and permanent tiredness cos of the broken nights. Now they're teenagers - endless demands for money and still permanent tiredness from all the late mights after providing the compulsory parental taxi service to and from parties, the cinema, etc. etc. .... :\


----------



## Rel

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> When I first started lurking on these boards many many moons ago, this was the first Story Hour that I really took to. I loved (and still do) the fact that the world has a very distinct feel to it, quite removed from "normal" D&D worlds. It shows that sometimes less is more!




I'm rather partial to it too. 

Welcome aboard!  Or, rather, nice to have had you as a stowaway.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Rel said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!  Or, rather, nice to have had you as a stowaway.




Thank you. And I do enjoy your version of Old One's world too    - which I will say on your thread .... once I've caught up  .

Oh, and I'd just like to add my testimony to the addictive powers of Rome: Total War.


----------



## Rel

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Thank you. And I do enjoy your version of Old One's world too    - which I will say on your thread .... once I've caught up  .




Well if you've just recently started reading, you picked a good time.  I'm well into the buildup toward the exciting conclusion of the campaign and I seem to have enough momentum to knock out at least one update a week on average.  I'm thinking it should hold to the end.


----------



## Rel

Hey, Old One.  When you get a chance, drop me an e-mail.  I tried to send you one but it came back as undeliverable so I think I may have an old or incorrect e-dress in my address book.


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn

Hi Old One,

I followed the link from Rel's story hour into yours and am greatly enjoying these adventures as well. It's kinda disorienting having such completely different perceptions of the same landscapes- a very different feeling in both campaigns (though a lot of that may be due to the darker nature of your later posts).
Just don't ask me to choose which one I like better 

I assume the dragon took Quintus away as you said his player had to have a hiatus- what about Druscilla? Or was she an NPC?

Congrats on your (newish) young one!


----------



## Old One

*Yo!*



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Old One et al, I'm in Vegas!!!
> Congrats on the child, and I'll be checking this story hour to see how you abuse Cragen!!!
> Whenever you and the wife come out, we'll be around.
> Also, give me a call if you know of gamers in the Vegas area...
> 
> TFL




TFL,

How are things in Vegas?  Been to any good..erm...adult establishments yet?  I will drop you a line if we are headed that way...definitely stay in touch.  BTW, how is the weather out there?  It sucks here !

~OO


----------



## Old One

*Hi!*



			
				HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> I have been inspired by recent comments on this thread and others finally to delurk and thank Old One for presenting this excellent story.
> 
> When I first started lurking on these boards many many moons ago, this was the first Story Hour that I really took to. I loved (and still do) the fact that the world has a very distinct feel to it, quite removed from "normal" D&D worlds. It shows that sometimes less is more!
> 
> And it's very well written too.
> 
> (Of course, if it was updated more often, it would be even better   ).
> 
> And may I add my (slightly belated) congrats on the birth of your second. I remember (dimly) when my two were new born - smelly nappies and permanent tiredness cos of the broken nights. Now they're teenagers - endless demands for money and still permanent tiredness from all the late mights after providing the compulsory parental taxi service to and from parties, the cinema, etc. etc. .... :\




HO-HB,

Thanks for stopping by and thanks for the kind words!  I too wish it was updated more  !  I actually get more time to write at work than at home...go figure.  I am typing this while trying to keep my 6-week old daughter asleep for just a few more minutes!

Hopefully it won't be too long until the next installment.

~ Oldie


----------



## Old One

*Welcome Aboard!*



			
				Look_a_Unicorn said:
			
		

> Hi Old One,
> 
> I followed the link from Rel's story hour into yours and am greatly enjoying these adventures as well. It's kinda disorienting having such completely different perceptions of the same landscapes- a very different feeling in both campaigns (though a lot of that may be due to the darker nature of your later posts).
> Just don't ask me to choose which one I like better
> 
> I assume the dragon took Quintus away as you said his player had to have a hiatus- what about Druscilla? Or was she an NPC?
> 
> Congrats on your (newish) young one!




Looks_a_Unicorn,

Thanks for stopping by...

One of the funniest things about Rel and Faded Glory is that our maps are almost mirror images of each other.  I finally sent him a rough campaign maps sometime ago and he had set-up everything on the reverse!  I really like the direction he has taken his campaign and am still eminently flattered that he chose to use my creation as the basis for his excellent campaign.  One day, I hope to actually do a guest shot in this FG campaign!

Drusilla has always been an NPC.  There are several factors behind Quintus's "abduction" by the Dragon - one of which was his player's long-term hiatus and the fact that I was dealing with too darn many NPCs !  There actually are some campaign reasons behind it, which hopefully will, be revealed before too much longer.

Thanks again for popping in!

~ Old One


----------



## willpax

The board tells me I last visited on 13 December--has it really been that long? My gaming group fell apart over a year ago, and the only reason I check into ENWorld is to see this story hour. I'm a teacher in my tenure year, so life has been very busy. 

But enough about me. What a great kid! Thanks for posting the pictures. Everyone looks healthy after such a rough pregnancy--what a blessing. 

And not just one but two updates! With great juicy plot tidbits in them and everything! I love your dragon description--you did a good job of capturing the awesome power and overwhelming presence of such a beast.


----------



## Old One

*Ola!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> The board tells me I last visited on 13 December--has it really been that long? My gaming group fell apart over a year ago, and the only reason I check into ENWorld is to see this story hour. I'm a teacher in my tenure year, so life has been very busy.
> 
> But enough about me. What a great kid! Thanks for posting the pictures. Everyone looks healthy after such a rough pregnancy--what a blessing.
> 
> And not just one but two updates! With great juicy plot tidbits in them and everything! I love your dragon description--you did a good job of capturing the awesome power and overwhelming presence of such a beast.




Willpax,

Welcome back, my friend and thanks for your kind toughts !  Good luck in your tenure year...I hope everything goes smoothly.  The looks around the table when the dragon showed up made me feel like a real RBDM !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Session 26 (Part One)*

In honor of Willpax stopping by (and me seeing that he stopped by), I thought I would drop in a quick update...

*Crypt of Horror*

Cragen, sweating profusely beneath his scale armor, cursed for the third time, squared his broad-shoulders and raised the symbol of Moradin.  Violet light pulsed as he reached deep within his consciousness, seeking the grace of his God with his mind.  That tiny corner of his mind that never seemed to stay on task wandered – rolling the events of the last week over and over.

The departure of the Emorians and the survivors of the disastrous Battle at the Bridge had left their combat power seriously depleted.  During more lucid moments of their trek north, following the undead army along the Lords road, the companions had questioned the sanity of four (or four and an undead half) against four hundred, but they were driven…determined to succeed or die trying.  The trail split in the lofty hills above the shattered ruins of Lords; the larger trail led towards the desolate city, the smaller into a narrow canyon that snaked north and east through the hills.

They had chosen to follow the smaller trail and that trail deposited them before their current predicament…an ancient, faded rune-encrusted doorway, pulsing with subtle, dark energy that, thus far, had resisted all of their attempts to pass.  Rosë’s tried to dig around it, Rowan’s attempted to locate an opening mechanism and the combined efforts of the whole party had failed to force the portal.  Several hours of frustration spawned no ready answer and Rowan’s idle off-hand comment that their current position – at the end of a narrow box canyon with steep, 20-pace high walls – was a fine place for an ambush.

Inspiration had struck Cragen from far back in his religious training, a remembrance that some portals could be opened or forced through pure faith.  Thus, for nearly an hour, the dwarf called upon his inner power and pitted it against the door.  Several times he felt the magic barring them waver and retreat, but his faith was not enough to open the way.  Thus, he gathered his will for the sixth time and hurled it at the stubborn door.

Cragen’s full mind snapped back to the present as he hammered his will against the door.  Sweat washed down his body and matted his beard.  He felt invisible cracks begin to appear in the barrier and tried to pour his faith into the gaps.  Finally, the strain was too great and the dwarf cried out and fell to his knees, releasing his will.  The invisible force snapped back into place like a spider’s web rebounding after snaring an unwary fly.

He pounded his iron-clad fist into the hard ground in frustration and howled.  His baritone echoed down the canyon and arroyos.  He shook his shaggy head, “I am defeated.”

Rowan and Rosë exchanged helpless looks while Sextus stroked his chin with a delicate hand.  The bard wondered aloud, “Perhaps it only works for undead…”

The younger Scipio’s voice trailed off as he turned and stared at the forgotten Garrick.

Three other sets of eyes snapped to the form of the undead halfling.  Less than a minute later, after hurried instructions, the diminutive zombie stepped to – and through – the portal.  A click and an audible “hiss” soon followed.  The energy field wavered and died, revealing shadowy shallow steps down and a corridor lit with a sickly green hue at the far end.

Cragen couldn’t tell of the look the halfling shot him as they trooped down the corridor was one of amusement or disdain, but the cleric’s mood was dark as the sunlight disappeared at their back.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 26 (Part Two) – Madness*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

I love the sweet smell of updates in the afternoon!

The smell of undead halflings however...well, I make an exception for Garrick.


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I love the sweet smell of updates in the afternoon!
> 
> The smell of undead halflings however...well, I make an exception for Garrick.




He's been dead for a while...plus, I have it on good authority that undead halflings smell like chicken !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Session 26 (Part Two)*

Tryin' to get caught up here !

*Madness*

Their exploration of complex was cautious, but their pace somewhat rapid, driven by the keen desire to save the remainder of the children.  Ancient masonry supported slightly arched ceilings but, despite the obvious age of the walls, the floor looked almost new.  The green luminescence they noted initially grew stronger as they worked their way down the corridor.

The first chamber they entered spanned many paces in both length and breadth.  The light issued from large troughs that lined the wall opposite the entrance.  Hands flew to weapons as a skeleton entered through another doorway, but the undead minion ignored the party as it moved to one of the troughs, dipped a large ceramic jug into it and departed, bearing the jug away.

Examination revealed the troughs to be filled with thick liquid that provided the eerie illumination.  Rowan dipped an arrow into the liquid and was rewarded with a faint hissing sound.  He pulled the projectile away in time to see the head pit and crumble away within a few grains, leaving a headless shaft.

“Look, but don’t touch…” He looked pointedly at Rosë.  The Brigante grinned sheepishly.  Their examination was interrupted by the arrival of another skeletal urn-bearer.  Again, it seemed to take no notice of the party, but simply scooped an urn-full and departed.  This time, they trailed after the silent skeleton.  

Their undead guide wove its way through corridors and vacant rooms.  They noted another trough room and several other skeletal servitors before they passed through a doorway and found themselves on a half-round platform overlooking a vast, dimly lit chamber.  The skeleton emptied the sluggish liquid into a small cistern in the middle of the platform and departed.

The sight before them assaulted their senses and chipped away at their sanity.  The cavernous chamber bore the same greenish taint as the rest of the complex, but it emanated from four rivulets of liquid that ran from the apparent corners of the room to meet and intertwine in the center, rising in a seemingly unsupported column to the roof.  

One of the flow originated from below the platform they stood on and they could barely make out a similar platform to their right as they stared at the center column.  Cragen quickly surmise that two other platforms were across the chamber, hidden in the greenish gloom.

Rowan snorted and shook his head, “This makes no sense…what in Light’s name is this place?”

The others slowly shook their head.  Sextus silently wished that Quintus were there.  His brother had a knack for figuring these types of mysterious out.  The bard felt a sudden, and very acute, pang of loss.  Cragen rubbed his eyes and blinked before rumbling, “Something isn’t right here…Rowan, look closely at yonder pillar…how many paces away do you guess?”

The ranger’s practiced eye gauged the distance and he started to speak.  He stopped as his vision wavered a bit and the physical location of the liquid column seemed to shift ever so slightly.  He concentrated again and was again about to answer when the same thing happened.  “I…I…can’t tell…it seems to be…_moving_!”

The dwarf nodded grimly.  “My perceptions of this place…_in_ this place…keep altering.”

A scraping sound behind them attenuated their discussion.  Another skeleton appeared with its ceramic urn.  Rosë, startled, reacted on instinct.  His borrowed _gladius_ lashed out, skittering through the undead ribcage and sending bone chips flying.  The skeleton staggered, but didn’t fall.  Its riposte was immediate.  It hurled the ceramic jar at the barbarian.

Cragen cursed in dwarvish.

Rosë managed to dodge the jar, but it shattered as it struck the parapet of the platform, spewing green liquid.  Several of the companions joined Cragen’s cursing as the liquid sizzled and popped on steel, leather and bare skin, leaving acidic burns in its wake.  Hammer and sword converged on the skeleton, reducing it to kindling.

Cragen groused as a patch of beard came away from his face with a bit of underlying skin.  “Dammit…if they not be botherin’ us…let’s not be botherin’ them…leastways not fer now!”

The others nodded in agreement as they attended their wounds.

A turn of the minute glass later, Sextus whistled softly.  “Would you look at that.”

He pointed to the remains of the skeletal urn-bearer.  The others followed his gesture.  Slowly, almost imperceptibly, the broken bones and urn shards were sinking into the floor.  They stood, stock still, for nearly five turns of the minute glass, watching as the floor swallowed every last fragment.

Rosë grunted.  “That can’t be good…”

The scrape of bone on stone alerted them to the arrival of another urn-bearer.  They left this one unmolested and it returned the favor. 

Further inspection revealed another platform on the same side of the cavern, but they could find no way to get to the other side.  Distance, space and even time seemed somewhat suspect.  An attempt to reach the cavern floor by rappelling from one of the parapets left Rowan dangling 20 paces above the bottom – too little rope for too much climb.  Frustration continued to mount as minutes turned into hours.

Cragen slammed an armored fist into the top of the parapet as they stood on the overlook for the tenth time.  His stomach turned a bit when the seemingly solid stone “gave” a bit under his blow.  “There has got to be a way down there!”

Rowan, equally irritated, agreed.  “Clearly we have missed something…we must redouble our efforts.”

After a brief discussion, they concentrated their efforts on the long corridor connecting the two platforms.  A long, tedious search revealed a cunningly designed hidden door.  “Damn fine work,” Cragen mumbled with grudging respect.

Stairs behind the door took them down and passage through another door deposited them on the floor of the cavern.  Two things became readily apparent.  First, the distortion they had experienced above was magnified two to three-fold at ground level.  Second, the floor itself, a patchwork of irregular flagstone gave as they stepped on it, with their boots sinking a finger’s breadth as they walked.

_(DM’s Note: I likened this to stepping on a very firm waterbed.)_

The greenish cast from the rivulets and center pillar washed their collective faces in an eerie hue as they cautiously crossed the floor.  The hair on the back of Rowan’s neck stood at attention.  The ranger’s eyes darted too and fro, trying to fix objects and distance into a stable pattern, with little success.  He whispered, to no one in particular, “Something about this is so…_wrong_.”

Halfway to the pillar, hazy details became more distinct.  The pillar was, in fact, supported.  A large, low dais rose from the floor and the rivulets, defying gravity, ran up the corners of the dais before twining around the column and rotating upward in a bizarre display.  The closer they got to the center, the more give the floor displayed.

Sextus, whose eyes had been drawn increasingly to the floor during their advance, softly called for a halt.  He crouched down, removed a glove and lightly ran his hand over the flagstones.  He was startled to find them warm to the touch.  Bile rose in his throat as realization struck him like a hammer blow.  The floor was not constructed of flagstones…it was crafted from flayed skin…thousands and thousands of flayed skins.

He jumped to his feet and staggered back, choking back vomit.  “The floor,” he coughed.

Pale faces awash in sickly green accompanied group understanding.  

“This is monstrous,” Cragen growled through clenched teeth.  He shifted the grip on his shield and swung his hammer low as he strode toward the pillar.  The others followed…all but Rosë.  The barbarian’s natural curiosity warred with urge to flee for several grains before he stabbed the floor with one of his borrowed swords.  Greenish liquid sprayed, drenching the blade and catching him full in the torso.  He cursed, grimly stifling a scream as flesh and metal succumbed to the acidic liquid.  Abashed, he hurriedly limped after the others.

He found them cautiously mounting broad, shallow steps.  They halted a spear’s length from the pillar and upward spiraling liquid.  The pillar was so big that a dozen grown men clasping hands would barely have circled it.  Cragen noted Rosë’s new wounds and shook his head 

_‘Idiot.’_

Careful to give the rivulets and pillar a respectful berth, they began to search the area.  A cursory search produced no results, although they noted a faint pulsing – almost a rhythm – coming from the pillar.

Rowan paused, cocking his head.  “It’s almost like a heartb…”

His comment was interrupted by a harsh cackle.  The voice of the undead commander assaulted their ears.

“Welcome!”

A high-pitched keening sound followed quickly on the heels of the unwelcome welcome.  Something the size of a grapefruit hit Cragen in the side and almost knocked him from the dais.  He blanched in horror as he looked down at the missile.  A mummified child’s head, yellow eyes blazing with malevolent hatred, was busily trying to gnaw through his scale armor with razor-sharp teeth.  A cord of twisted and dried intestine connected the head to something in the greenish haze beyond the dais.

The dwarf screamed as the teeth found his flesh.  His screams redoubled as the crew of the zombie-head shooting ballista, feeling the bite, began winching their living “fish” towards them.  Cragen, vision swimming in agony, planted his feet and tried to keep from being pulled off the dais.  All around, skeletons and zombies appeared, marching inexorably toward the small band of companions on the dais – a sea of undead washing around a small island of life.

The battle was joined!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 26 (Part Three) – Of Traps and Bones and Unlikely Heroes*

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

> He blanched in horror as he looked down at the missile. A mummified child’s head, yellow eyes blazing with malevolent hatred, was busily trying to gnaw through his scale armor with razor-sharp teeth. A cord of twisted and dried intestine connected the head to something in the greenish haze beyond the dais.




That's truly twisted ................ I like it   !!

Excellent stuff. Keep those updates coming!


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> That's truly twisted ................ I like it   !!
> 
> Excellent stuff. Keep those updates coming!




HO-HB,

Why thank you!  I actually came up with the zombie-head firing ballista as a recommendation to another DM in the RBDM Club Forum.  I liked it so much, I decided to inflict my own players with it !  One of the fun things about it is that you can use all kinds of ammo...ghoul heads, shadow bolts, skelatal harpoons, wight grenades...there is no end to the fun you can have with it !

Thanks for stoppin' by...

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Greetings Gang,

One thing I failed to mention was the Rose - in his less-than-infinite wisdom and thinking the green liquid was some new-fangled tropical drink - decided to "taste test" the acidic slime !

Needless to say, it burned the cr*p out of his tongue and made it even harder to understand for awhile.

EDIT: Our apologies to Dranko of Sagiro's SH Fame !

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Far out.

I see that Rose is a firm believer in the barbarian school of thought that there is no problem that can't be solved by either knocking it down, eating it or stabbing it with a sword.  Good stuff.

There's a guy in our group now who is playing his barbarian in the exact same way.  It should provide many an entertaining moment in the future!


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*

Rel,

I think he operates under the "Anything is worth tasting...Once" school of thought !  Takes after John (Rose's player) who can consume more sugar in a 5-hour gaming session than any human I have ever seen, yet manage to remain rail-thin...damn him!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Gratuitous Slacker Bump...*

Greeting Gang,

Overtaken by that pesky RL once again...I just finished my 5th of 6th trips this week...bleah.  Hope to be back on the keyboard next week.

~ OO


----------



## el-remmen

Hey Golden Oldie!

Have you got a collected doc or pdf file of the entire story hour from the beginning?

I want to read the whole thing again and printing it out seems like the best bet.


----------



## willpax

Intense, freaky stuff!

I found myself mumuring (in my DM voice), "make a sanity roll"...

What fun!


----------



## Old One

*Errr...*



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Hey Golden Oldie!
> 
> Have you got a collected doc or pdf file of the entire story hour from the beginning?
> 
> I want to read the whole thing again and printing it out seems like the best bet.




Nemm,

Thanks for stopping in!  The answer is "sorta"...

I have gone back and pulled installments from about 2/3 of the SH and pasted them into one word document.  The plan was to .pdf it and make it available for all to read.  Unforunately, that is on my growing "to do" pile.  Since you have prodded me a bit...perhaps I can dust that off and make it happen.

~ Oldie


----------



## Old One

willpax said:
			
		

> Intense, freaky stuff!
> 
> I found myself mumuring (in my DM voice), "make a sanity roll"...
> 
> What fun!




Willpax,

Thanks for stoppin' in!  If I had had Grim Tales back when I ran this...sanity checks would most definitely been required !

~ OO


----------



## el-remmen

Old One said:
			
		

> Since you have prodded me a bit...perhaps I can dust that off and make it happen.
> 
> ~ Oldie




Snap to it!   I want some Faded Glory goodness to read on the subway!


----------



## Lela

Old One,

Was that door only openable by undead the whole time or was Cregen just having issues with his dice?


----------



## Old One

*Both...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Old One,
> 
> Was that door only openable by undead the whole time or was Cregen just having issues with his dice?




Lela,

Thanks for stoppin' in...long time, no see (of course, if I updated more ).  Actually, both.  Cragen had to roll a very high turn check to properly channel holy energy and overcome the negative energy "door lock".  He has extra turning x2 and was burning through turns quickly with lovely rolls of 2, 3, 5 and the like !

Essentially, Garrick just hung around in the background until someone remembered him...but they could have sent him through to get it open without wasting any turning energy.  That said, if Cragen had rolled decently, it wouldn't of been an issue...but hey, they ARE my players!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Blast from the Past!*

Greetings Gang!

Welcome to my GM's Day Mystery Update...

Sorry...not a *REAL* update...but I am trying something out (and hope it works).  Attached please find a .pdf from _*Faded Glory - The Early Years*_.  It contains a bit of background and the first couple of sessions in a bookmarked .pdf document.

A number of people have commented in this and other threads that they would love to dive into Faded Glory...but the sheer number of posts intimidates them, so I thought I would give this a try.

I know there are a couple of typos...but this is the first "official" .pdf I have created from scratch.  Let me know what you think!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel

Nicely done!  I like the pictures, background and particularly the "box text" for GM commentary.  Top notch job!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I've only had a quick glance at the .pdf so far, but it looks very nice indeed.

I have read the intro - very evocative!

I look forward to (re)reading the rest and reminding myself how it all started ... when pits and rats struck fear into the mighty heroes of Glynden   !!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I'll be seeing how well this converts to Palm Pilot size as well.  I'll end up reading it either way.

GW


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Nicely done!  I like the pictures, background and particularly the "box text" for GM commentary.  Top notch job!




Thanks!  I have had the full version of Acrobat for 2 years...figured it was about time I learned how to use it!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> I've only had a quick glance at the .pdf so far, but it looks very nice indeed.
> 
> I have read the intro - very evocative!
> 
> I look forward to (re)reading the rest and reminding myself how it all started ... when pits and rats struck fear into the mighty heroes of Glynden   !!




HO-HB,

Thanks for stopping by.  Sometimes I forget how long this SH has been around.  I started it in mid-2001 (about 4 iterations of the boards ago).  The badly-out-of-date (and badly edited) compiled SH word document I have weighs in at ~ 115,000 words and includes only about 1/3 the SH!

Thanks for the comments and taking the time to read.

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I'll be seeing how well this converts to Palm Pilot size as well.  I'll end up reading it either way.
> 
> GW




GW,

Let me know how that works out!

~ OO


----------



## Polynike

bloody hell missed some updates..well subscrbied to thread and now ill be bang up to date
great job with the pdf Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Greetings Gang!
> A number of people have commented in this and other threads that they would love to dive into Faded Glory...but the sheer number of posts intimidates them, so I thought I would give this a try.
> 
> I know there are a couple of typos...but this is the first "official" .pdf I have created from scratch.  Let me know what you think!
> 
> ~ Old One




I think it was well worth the effort. Easy to read, and highlights the excellent and evocative milieu of your campaign world. A great primer for Faded Glory!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Old One said:
			
		

> GW,
> 
> Let me know how that works out!
> 
> ~ OO




The images in the story converted pretty well.  The story overall converted well.  The background image seemed to only transfer over to page 11.  This was good and bad.  Good that it only affected page 11, bad that it converted the whole page to an image, which is virtually unreadable, unless you tap down and view the image up close.  It cuts out some of the text around the edges.

I don't presume to know how the program converts the .pdf, you can download it for free also.  There is a small error when converting, saying that it isn't a tagged .pdf.  

Does anyone else use Acrobat for Palm devices?

Regardless, I'll be re-reading this while moving around the state.  Thanks for the DM's comments as well.

GW


----------



## Old One

Polynike said:
			
		

> bloody hell missed some updates..well subscrbied to thread and now ill be bang up to date
> great job with the pdf Old One




Polynike,

Hope you found something to like in the recent updates !  Glad you like the pdf as well...working on the next one.

~ OO


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> I think it was well worth the effort. Easy to read, and highlights the excellent and evocative milieu of your campaign world. A great primer for Faded Glory!




Pogre,

Thanks for the comments!  Next one should be along in a couple of days...

Now, if I could just finish a "regular" update !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> The images in the story converted pretty well.  The story overall converted well.  The background image seemed to only transfer over to page 11.  This was good and bad.  Good that it only affected page 11, bad that it converted the whole page to an image, which is virtually unreadable, unless you tap down and view the image up close.  It cuts out some of the text around the edges.
> 
> I don't presume to know how the program converts the .pdf, you can download it for free also.  There is a small error when converting, saying that it isn't a tagged .pdf.
> 
> Does anyone else use Acrobat for Palm devices?
> 
> Regardless, I'll be re-reading this while moving around the state.  Thanks for the DM's comments as well.
> 
> GW




GW,

Glad that worked out - mostly at least !  More will come...

~ OO


----------



## WSmith

Old One, thanks for the making the PDF. I am so far behind, it is good to start from the begining again. I hope you are able to put all the tale together like that.


----------



## Old One

WSmith said:
			
		

> Old One, thanks for the making the PDF. I am so far behind, it is good to start from the begining again. I hope you are able to put all the tale together like that.




WSmith,

Where ya been, lad?!?

I _AM_ working on the next .pdf installment (and next update), but the going is slow...most of my very limited "gaming-related activity" time is being eaten up by prepping for the Grim Tales/Black Company hybrid I am running for NC Game Day VII.

Thanks for stopping by and look for the next installment soonish...

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Session 26 (Part Three) - Of Traps and Bones and Unlikely Heroes*

Hey Gang!

I know it has been a while (1 month to be exact)...so I thought it time for another update !  I hope the two readers still hanging around this dusty tome enjoy !

~ OO

*Of Traps and Bones and Unlikely Heroes*

_She watched the action with hooded eyes, searching for a face, a familiar face, a once-beloved face.  She idly noted that the leading rank of the zombies and skeletons where marching up the steps of the dais.  Axe and sword flashed, scattering undead remains.  Her eyes flicked up and to the right.

Her mistress soared above the fray, speaking in guttural tones.  A sickly greenish-black ray streaked toward the small knot of struggling humans.  She couldn’t see the impact point and shrugged away any concern over its effects.  An audible sigh of relief escaped her lips as she convinced herself he wasn’t there.  His diminutive brother, however, was.

She noted with dispassionate detachment his struggle to defend himself against a zombie and pair of skeletons.  An ear-splitting shout heralded the arrival of her mistress’s undead captain – and lover - into the fray.  Barely a shiver ran down her well-conditioned spine as his fear magic followed his bellowed challenge.  A more vital shudder momentarily gripped her as she pictured the pair together.  She fully understood the hypnotic draw of un-death, but she most definitely had her limits.

She unsheathed a rune-covered wand and pointed it towards their living foes.  Words of Power reached her pursed lips and stopped, suspended by indecision.  The dream of the previous night came cascading back – vivid and overpowering.  The whispered promise of power and position and rising favor in the service of Shadow hammered against her senses.  Her mistress had been careless, whispered the voice.  Years of planning and preparation negated over failing to safeguard the sacrifice.  She had failed and failure had its price.

Abigail, former lover of Quintus, one-time miner of Glynden and willing servant of Shadow narrowed her eyes and set her jaw with the firmness of an irrevocable decision.  She slowly slid the wand back into its sheath and began to unfurl a tattered parchment scroll._

Cragen cursed and struggled, caught like a great dwarven fish on an oversized fishing line.  The ballista team reeled him inexorably towards the edge of the dais as the unholy zombie head burrowed deeper into his flesh.  Even the cleric’s stout legs could not overcome the superior mechanical leverage.

Rowan surmised his companion’s predicament in a nonce and shifted to his left, bringing the Old Man’s sword down on the intestinal sinew.  Once.  Twice.  Thrice.  The line parted with the third blow and Cragen staggered backwards and nearly fell with the sudden release of tension.  Stubby fingers dug into his torso as he wrenched the burrowing head from his hide and flung it from him.  It skittered across the dais, snapping and foaming.

As he attempted to focus on something other than the blood seeping from the raw wound, Cragen felt vile sorcery wash over him.  Sickly greenish-black washed over him, but his superior constitution, innate dwarven toughness and faith in Moradin prevented the power-stealing magic from affecting him.

“Cragen!” Sextus gasped as half-a-dozen zombie hands sought to rend him asunder.  “We need you!”

The battered cleric responded, lifting hammer and shield and intoning Moradin’s holy name.  Violet light bathed the area, piercing zombie and skeleton alike.  A dozen of the enemy disintegrated, the foul magic holding their unnatural bodies together overcome by Cragen’s faith.  It bought the companions a few precious moments, allowing healing potions to be quaffed before two enemies closed in for every one destroyed.

“Courage, my friends.” Sextus called and his deep baritone rose above the screech of bony nails on steel shield.  A rousing ballad of Old Emor echoed through the pulsating chamber and hope infused the flagging spirits of the embattled band.

_(DM’s Note: I have been amazed throughout this campaign on how often *Bardic Song* has tipped the scales in the party’s favor.  The bonuses aren’t big, but can make a huge impact!)_

Röse, Rowan and Sextus struck again and again as Cragen’s holy wrath burned through rank after rank of their enemies.  Rowan’s faint hope of prevailing against the overwhelming odds evaporated as Cragen staggered under the impact of another greenish-black bolt and the undead Captain ascended the dais and attacked Röse with his black sword and terrible shout.  Hope rekindled as all held firm and rebuffed the clawing fear engendered by the enemy champion.

The Brigante deflected the first assault and a feral grin split his face as he let his spirit go to the wild place within.  He didn’t even notice the snapping zombie-headed ballista missile that sailed a mere hand’s breadth behind his head.

“You are mine!” The barbarian shouted as the rage took him.  He rained blows on the armored warrior, forcing the fearsome figure back one step, and then another.

The short necromancer pulled into a momentary hover above the fray and cursed under her breath.  The holy power of the dwarf was decimating her rank and file and her undead artillery team hadn’t hit a thing after their initial success.  Her champion was momentarily thwarted and the expected spell support from her understudy had yet to materialize.  She railed silently against incompetent help as her eyes swept the pulsating green shadows.  She turned, focusing her anger and bitterness on the cleric, muttering to herself.  “With him gone, the others are carrion.”

She nosed over into a shallow dive, sweeping towards the melee and extending her wand as she swooped towards point-blank range.  She screamed as the magic holding her aloft wavered and dissipated, along with many of her protective wards.  She hurtled a spear’s length above the vicious battle atop the dais and careened into the rear rank of skeletons before smashing into the stitched-skin floor.  She tumbled end-over-end thrice before coming to rest on her back.  The impact had winded her badly and she lay helpless, gasping for air like a fish out of water.

_In the shadows, a twisted grin of triumph spread over Abigail’s face as the scroll crumbled in her trembling hands.  Both hands dropped involuntarily to the slight rise of her belly as she exulted in her mistress’s fall.  The promise of the dream would come true!  She quickly gathered her wits and began moving._

Sextus’s sharp eyes caught the necromancer’s fall.  He noted the trajectory and only hesitated a grain or two before leaping forward.  “Cover me,” he called as he ran towards their fallen foe, weaving and dodging through outstretched skeletal and zombie claws.

Cragen shifted his holy power, blasting a path for the bard with Moradin’s violet light.  Sextus skipped under out-stretched claw and around grasping zombie hands, shifting his gladius so the honed point lined up with the necromancer’s head.  Intent on finishing their tormentor, the younger Scipio failed to give a flailing zombie a wide enough berth.  A fist of rotting flesh smashed into his temple.

He spun away from the vicious blow and landed in a crumpled heap next to the necromancer.  Barely conscious and seeing double, the bard struggled to his knees just as the necromancer moaned and rolled onto her side.  Black eyes fixed on the bard’s face as he drew back his blade.  He lunged for her throat…and missed.  She somehow twisted aside at the last possible grain and Sextus’s sword opened a narrow gash along her cheek instead of slicing through her jugular.  The bard’s consciousness cried out as he faded into black, “N-o-o-o-o-o…”

_(DM’s Note: Once again, Sextus is writing checks his body can’t cash.  His brave dash through the enemy hordes to finish the necromancer left him disabled with one action left.  Although quaffing a healing draught might have made sense, Sextus followed his bold spirit and went for the deathblow.  Oops…)_

The necromancer struggled to hear knees and regarded the comatose bard with a mixture of fury and glee.  A quick glance towards the battle main told her that no one would get there in time.  She deliberately pushed the sleeves up her chunky forearms and being to intone black, vicious words.  Her hands darkened visibly as she placed them on Sextus’s chest.  His body bucked spasmodically as she began to feed on his life force.  She screamed with joy.

“I will triumph yet!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 26 (Part Four) - So Many Choices…All of them Bad*


----------



## Lela

Ouch, me thinks we've lost Sextus.  Did he get/use a hero point for that?  

I've got to say, though, I think Cregan is fast becoming my favorite character.  He's just the saving grace of the party at every turn.  You get the feeling that with 3 more like him, this would be a whole lot easier.

[Sorry for the delay.  Miner return of the eye infection of doom; not a whole lot of SH reading going on.]


----------



## Rel

Gah!   I knew that I'd forgotten something.  I got the notice of this update earlier in the week when I was busy with work and then it promptly got buried.

I gotta agree with Lela about Cragen.  He's tough, makes his saving throws and never seems to quite run out of hit points.  He feels like the fulcrum the rest of the party turns on these days.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Oh man, another cliff hanger. You're killing me here.

GW


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Ouch, me thinks we've lost Sextus.  Did he get/use a hero point for that?
> 
> I've got to say, though, I think Cregan is fast becoming my favorite character.  He's just the saving grace of the party at every turn.  You get the feeling that with 3 more like him, this would be a whole lot easier.
> 
> [Sorry for the delay.  Miner return of the eye infection of doom; not a whole lot of SH reading going on.]




Lela,

Thanks for droppin' by...hope you didn't have too much trouble focusing !  Did you have conjunctivitis?  That is a major pain in the...eye !  Hope you are feeling better.

With Quintus's absence, Cragen has sorta become the solid "base" of the party.  Of course, it also helps that he is an undead turning machine (Extra Turning x2), so the current predicament really lets him shine.

As to Sextus's fate...that will be revealed soon !  I can't remember if we had hero points instituted at this point, but I rarely give them out during play (although I should have here).  Plus, me earlier incarnation of hero points wasn't very good...the release of Grim Tales and it's approach led to major changes in the action point/hero point structure.

More soon...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Gah!   I knew that I'd forgotten something.  I got the notice of this update earlier in the week when I was busy with work and then it promptly got buried.
> 
> I gotta agree with Lela about Cragen.  He's tough, makes his saving throws and never seems to quite run out of hit points.  He feels like the fulcrum the rest of the party turns on these days.




Rel,

Ola!  Understand the playtest game went well this weekend...looking forward to lots o' Martian butt-kicking on the 23rd.

Not to foreshadow too much...but there is an upcoming episode where Cragen has...um...difficulty with saving throws...lots of difficulty!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Oh man, another cliff hanger. You're killing me here.
> 
> GW




Hehe...do you expect any less?

Thanks for stoppin' in!

~ OO


----------



## Darklone

Feels like coming home... dropping in into OOs SH since months and the first word I read is CLIFFHANGER


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Feels like coming home... dropping in into OOs SH since months and the first word I read is CLIFFHANGER




Darklone!

How are you?  Do I understand your post in Rel's SH to mean you are finished with your PhD?

If so, congrats...if not...good luck on the balance.  Actually...I get to DM and play with Rel this weekend...should be fun!

~ OO


----------



## Darklone

Right, I am finished with the PhD. The last things to do is clean my desk (HUGE work ) and bring some printed versions to the library... then they'll give me the official papers 

Have fun gaming this weekend, I'll roll some dice as well if Dougal is not ...  otherwise occupied  ... first dicing after months for me.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Gah! Can't believe I nearly missed an update!! Entertaining stuff as always, Old One.

Hope Sextus somehow manages to survive .. I must admit that both as player and DM, I'm a bit of a sucker for the futile heroic gesture   .

One little question I can't resist though:



> The necromancer struggled to hear knees ...




The sound of more weird dismembered undead arriving?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Old One said:
			
		

> Hehe...do you expect any less?
> 
> Thanks for stoppin' in!
> 
> ~ OO




Not really, it's become the standard.

GW


----------



## willpax

Congrats, Darklone. The PhD is quite an accomplishment. Savor the moment. 

Dare we ask what comes next?


----------



## Darklone

Rather opposite to what our heros in this SH do (stumble from small trouble into the next trouble on the way to the real big trouble) I will take vacation. Looong vacation


----------



## jwdh71

*New Update! WOOHOO!*

Thanks for the great cliffhanger Old One! It is going to be interesting to see how our heros get out of this one... You are giving me great ideas for my next campaign, which I will have to do as a story hour as well this time.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder

*New Reader*

Hey Old One,

It took me three days but I got through from the beginning. I was looking for a new story hour to read and yours fit the bill.

I really like your homebrew. It's probably the major thing I look for in story hours. If I see a story in a long-published setting it's less likely to get my readership.

It's the homebrews that drew me to Destan, Sep, Piratecat and EternalNewbie's. I just wanted to say it was an enjoyable read.

Just an aside, was it your intention to have the captured kids be a Kobayashi Maru for the group?


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Gah! Can't believe I nearly missed an update!! Entertaining stuff as always, Old One.
> 
> Hope Sextus somehow manages to survive .. I must admit that both as player and DM, I'm a bit of a sucker for the futile heroic gesture   .




HO-HB,

Me too !  Sextus is played with flair...no doubt about it...he just needs about 2x the hit points he has !

As for my typo(s)...I really need to edit these things better ...

Thanks for stopping in!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Not really, it's become the standard.
> 
> GW




GW -

Dang...I am becoming way too predictible...I should just give ya a non-cliffhanger, just to shake things up .

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Darklone said:
			
		

> Rather opposite to what our heros in this SH do (stumble from small trouble into the next trouble on the way to the real big trouble) I will take vacation. Looong vacation





DL -

Big congrats!  Enjoy your time off...you have definitely earned.  BTW, what is your field of study?

~ OO


----------



## Old One

jwdh71 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great cliffhanger Old One! It is going to be interesting to see how our heros get out of this one... You are giving me great ideas for my next campaign, which I will have to do as a story hour as well this time.




jwdh71,

Thanks for much for stopping in and your kind words.  Salvation _may_ come from a most unlikely place...

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Son_of_Thunder said:
			
		

> Hey Old One,
> 
> It took me three days but I got through from the beginning. I was looking for a new story hour to read and yours fit the bill.
> 
> I really like your homebrew. It's probably the major thing I look for in story hours. If I see a story in a long-published setting it's less likely to get my readership.
> 
> It's the homebrews that drew me to Destan, Sep, Piratecat and EternalNewbie's. I just wanted to say it was an enjoyable read.
> 
> Just an aside, was it your intention to have the captured kids be a Kobayashi Maru for the group?




Son_of_Thunder,

Thanks so much for droppin' by and commenting...and thanks for taking the time to read all the way through!  I know it is a bit of a chore these days, but I hope you found it worthwhile.  I echo your sentiments on homebrews...I almost always find them more interesting than published settings.

To answer your question...in some ways, the captured kids (and subsequent death of many to Quintus's errant fireball), is really a Kobayashi Maru for the party.  No good way out...major moral dilemma...etc.  In the end, they may have thwarted the BBEGal's plot, but at what cost?

More remains to be played out on this...but wheels are turning within wheels due to the party's actions.  Great powers are stirring...and their attentions may soon be focused on our little band of heroes.

Thanks again for reading!

~ OO


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

*1324 posts later...*

...I have finally made my way through this story hour.  

Started it back before the new server, but waiting endlessly for a page full of bumping to load got to be too much for me.  Now that the speedy server is running I had to get back to this and keep reading.  Really glad I did.  Great story, great characters.  Just like after reading Piratecat's and Saigro's story hours, I am envious of yet another group.  Someday I gotta find me one of them good Rat Bastard DMs for myself...or try and become one I suppose, but that would likely take more time and effort than I can spare.  

I don't know how you do it.  Between my two kids, work and a part-time Master's program I can barely find time to game at all, let alone prepare intricate plots in a dynamic world.  My hat is off to you.


----------



## Old One

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> ...I have finally made my way through this story hour.
> 
> Started it back before the new server, but waiting endlessly for a page full of bumping to load got to be too much for me.  Now that the speedy server is running I had to get back to this and keep reading.  Really glad I did.  Great story, great characters.  Just like after reading Piratecat's and Saigro's story hours, I am envious of yet another group.  Someday I gotta find me one of them good Rat Bastard DMs for myself...or try and become one I suppose, but that would likely take more time and effort than I can spare.
> 
> I don't know how you do it.  Between my two kids, work and a part-time Master's program I can barely find time to game at all, let alone prepare intricate plots in a dynamic world.  My hat is off to you.




Thornir,

Many thanks!  It has been a fun ride which, sadly, is on hiatus right now !  Life has grabbed be my my codpiece and is squeezing hard ...

2 jobs...2 kids...lots o' business travel...members of the group scattering to the four winds = bleah.

Fortunately, I am still way behind on the SH and at the rate I am going, we will probably have our old folks home gaming reunion by the time I am caught up .

Thanks for stopping in and thanks for the kinds words...glad you made it through the whole thing.

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Greetings Gang,

Figured it was about dang time for an update !

Enjoy...

*So Many Choices…All of them Bad!*

_Darkness flickered before Sextus’s gaze.  ‘How can darkness flicker?’ the bard thought absently as his mind and spirit wavered.

He felt the pull…a familiar pull…and felt, rather than saw, his feet alight on the Obsidian Path.  He sighed an insubstantial sigh full of resignation.  ‘Looks like another trip to Deathsgate.’

He was just getting used to the idea when something yanked against his spirit, hard.  He thought he caught a glimpse of the Gray Lady as he hurtled backwards through ephemeral mists.

He was confused.  He could “see” the green glow through his closed eyelids, but couldn’t force his broken body to respond.  He bent his will towards his left eye.  ‘Just…a…little…bit.’

The eyelid responded for half-a-grain, fluttering open and then slamming closed…the briefest moment of time, but it was enough.

Framed in the sickly green glow was the menacing form of the squat necromancer, face rigid in fervent exaltation.  The bard could almost see his life force leeching up her arms.  His mind raced, slowing that briefest of an instant to an eternal crawl.  He noted, with morbid amusement, that not even the necromancer’s mother likely found her attractive.  

The slightly pudgy, homely face was framed by lank, greasy hair that a brush rarely conquered.  The skin was badly pockmarked, like a dusty street at the beginning of a spring rain and her teeth where crooked.  Her merciless gaze, hooded and dark, locked onto the bard’s barely open eye as she furrowed her brow to complete his destruction.

The last thing Sextus saw, in that eternal instant, was the ugly woman’s grin of triumph swerve into a slack-mouthed “O” of surprise and her eyes fly wide, dancing wildly in different directions.

His fading reality failed before he noted the grinning rictus of Garrick’s ravaged face appear over the necromancer’s left shoulder as he dug his bejeweled dagger deeper into her brainpan.  The undead halfling gave the slender weapon a final twist and was rewarded with a satisfying snapping of cranial bones as the necromancer pitched forward over the prostrate bard, lifeless.

Air whistled through Garrick’s destroyed vocal cords as he sat and began to softly hum an old drinking tune from Nan’s Tavern.  ‘Ah…unlife is good!’_

If Rowan had been a sailor, he might have likened it to a “rogue tide” or sudden turn of wave and force so profound that it defied logic and common knowledge.  As it was, he thanked the powers of Light, the Old Man and his companions as the undead tide broke against the dais one last time and retreated, leaving eddies and flotsam.  

Cragen and Rosë hurled the undead captain back one last time and this time he kept going, fleeing into the darkness as if bereft of courage and direction.  The remaining undead followed in broken retreat.  The ranger’s cry of triumph died in his throat as his eyes fell upon the tangled forms of Sextus and the necromancer.  He dashed to the young bard and dropped to his knees.

Tears welled in his eyes as he desperately sought signs of life.  Sextus’s skin was pale and drawn, his face a mask of pain.  Despair threatened to overwhelm him when he caught it…a feather soft, thready pulse.

“Cragen!”

The dwarf clapped a hand on Rosë’s massive shoulder.

“Ach…lad.  Leave off the pursuit…we maybe runnin’ into an ambush an’ Rowan be hollerin’ fer us.  Together we live, but divided…”

The grim-faced cleric let the obvious hang in the air and penetrate the Brigante’s battle-weary brain.  The young barbarian reluctantly broke off his pursuit of the undead champion and returned with Cragen to the far side of the dais where the pair found Rowan feverishly working on Sextus.

“I think I have him stabilized,” Rowan said softly without looking up, “but he still looks terrible.”

Cragen knelt down beside the ranger and gently moved his hands aside.  “Let me see what I can do, lad.”

Soft violet light warred briefly with the sickly green glow.  Sextus drew a long, ragged breath, rolled to his side and vomited black bile all over Cragen’s boots.  The dwarf looked up with a wry smile.  “Methinks the lad will live.”

Rowan’s eyes swept the area, taking in the carnage, the companions’ sorry state, the silently grinning Garrick and their now-dead nemesis.  He felt a rush of emotion and a tinge of…disappointment…as the battle-adrenaline faded.  ‘Could it be this anticlimactic?’

He stirred from his momentary stupor.  “We should get out of here…rest and refit…we have killed this one, but the tall one is still out there, with the undead captain and many un-fought enemies.  Let’s search her for anything use…”

His instructions trailed off as he saw Rosë crouched above the necromancer’s corpse, a pair of knives flashing.  The Brigante had refined the searching and ritualistic mutilation of enemy corpses to a sublime art form.  As distasteful as Rowan found the practice, he couldn’t help but marvel at the hulking barbarian’s ruthless efficiency.  No item of value or potential value escaped Rosë’s sharp eyes and sharper blades.  As a morbid aside, anyone seeking to raise their foe best be a fine seamstress, since appendages – hands, feet and head – rapidly flew in various cardinal directions.

A grunt from Rosë indicated he was finished with his grisly search.  Various shiny metallic objects glinted from the makeshift rucksack the barbarian had fashioned from their enemy’s own dark cloak.

Unspoken agreement passed between the upright companions and Cragen hefted the still-limp form of Sextus over his shoulder without strain.  “Lead on, Rowan.”

Awareness returned to Sextus as he bumped along, his cheek bouncing unceremoniously off Cragen’s rump.  Memories flooded back as pain flared.  Gratitude at being alive gave way to deep despair at their failure to win through to the children.  An ephemeral presence wafted by his bruised face and a soft voice whispered into his clubbed ear on the breath of an unnatural breeze.

_“Well done, young Sextus.  My thanks for your assistance!  A year and a day, Master Scipio, a year and a day.  Say hello to Quintus.”_

He strained to twist around against Cragen’s iron grip, searching the hellish green glow, his mind screaming.

‘Abigail!  Damn you…why do you taunt us?  Give us back the children!’

The breeze touched him again, more forcefully this time, as if tinged with anger.

_“You live because of my one-time love for your brother…do not mistake my lack of action for mercy.  Depart or die!”_

The mental strain was too much for the over-taxed bard and he lapsed again into unconsciousness…a nameless, but no longer faceless, fear gnawing at his psyche.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 27 (Part One) – The Green, Green Fog of Home*

~ OO


----------



## Ruined

Hey Old One. Can't comment on your latest post as I haven't read it. But wanted to let you know that I'm finally going through all of the old Faded Glory stories and reading them. It was cool talking to you at the last NC Game Day, so I figured hey, why not read his SH?   Good stuff so far. =)


----------



## Old One

Ruined said:
			
		

> Hey Old One. Can't comment on your latest post as I haven't read it. But wanted to let you know that I'm finally going through all of the old Faded Glory stories and reading them. It was cool talking to you at the last NC Game Day, so I figured hey, why not read his SH?   Good stuff so far. =)




Ruined,

Thanks for stoppin' by and I hope that you enjoy!  I hope to attend many more NC Game Days in the future.  Let me know what ya think !

~ OO


----------



## Lela

They're close though.  Closer than they were.  There's one less Necromancer--no small thing, that--and a ton less undead.  They've really softened up the bad guys and manage to recover their own full strength each time.

Quick question, I seem to have forgotten what happened to Quintus.  Reminders?


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Quick question, I seem to have forgotten what happened to Quintus.  Reminders?




Lela,

Thanks for droppin' in!  The Dragon took Quintus and Drusilla several sessions ago (at least that is what Cragen claims...no one else actually saw it happen since they were all frozen in fear).  Neither has been seen or heard from since (and Severus is AWOL as well).

~ OO


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I missed the story post, but not the response.  Glad for the update.

GW


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Another great update, Old One. Glad to see Sextus survived his mindless heroism ... if only just   .



> “You live because of my one-time love for your brother…do not mistake my lack of action for mercy. Depart or die!”




Hmmm ... now how do adventurers usually respond to that sort of warning ...   

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Rel

Good stuff!  I love it that Garrick is still a factor in things.  I always hated that he didn't get to be more a part of this groups adventures and it is cool that he could strike the deathblow on one of the necromancer, particularly given his...um...circumstances.


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I missed the story post, but not the response.  Glad for the update.
> 
> GW




GW -

Thanks mucho!  Glad you took the time to stop by.

~ OO


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Another great update, Old One. Glad to see Sextus survived his mindless heroism ... if only just   .
> 
> Hmmm ... now how do adventurers usually respond to that sort of warning ...
> 
> Looking forward to more.




HO-HB,

Thanks for stoppin' in!

Funny story about Sextus surviving...the battle, as you might imagine, was a bit hectic...scores of undead, double-crossing necros, etc, etc.  When Sextus went down and the BBEGal start sucking the life out of him through her death domain power, I had completely forgotten about Garrick.  I started to tell the player that Sextus was toast (actually, I think I _did_ tell the player Sextus was toast) and then - Eureka!

I rolled a sneak attack for Garrick and it was successful (it may have even been a crit)...so down she went.

As far as the party heeding the warning...well, you know how that usually goes !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Holy Cr*p...

Has it been a month+ since I updated this sorry SH?  Apparently so !  Since Rel just finished his _Opus_ yesterday...I felt like I need to get back into the game.  Of course, events have transpired against me...as my boss just dropped a mega-project in my lap :\.

I am taking a couple of days off over the next 2 weeks and getting (semi-) caught up is one of my prime objectives.  

Just as a little teaser, coming soon to a SH near you:

 Abigail says "Don't pull my finger"...and someone does
 Everything old becomes new again and most things new become old again...
 Rose takes a bath with a really hot babe...
 Something very big and not very cuddley tries to give the PCs a piece of its heart...
 The party fails to wait the required 1 hour after eating before entering the water...

See ya soon!

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Rose takes a bath with a really hot babe...
> ~ OO





Well, I'd guess I know what babe we're talking about here.


----------



## Old One

*Session 27 (Part One)*

Hey Gang!

After an inexcusable hiatus, I am back with not one, but two (short) updates!  Thanks for everyone's patience and hope you enjoy!

*The Green, Green Fog of Home - Prelude*

Rowan cursed under his breath and slammed his fist into the steep side of the arroyo.  Disaster.  Followed by denied expectations.  Followed by yet another disaster.  His tired brain wove the experiences of the last several moons into a quilted tapestry of disappointment and frustration.  Like an agitated hummingbird, his thoughts cataloged scene after scene of death and sorrow, flitting to and fro.

The corruption of the catacombs and undead Sack of Glynden…the theft of the innocents…the pursuit north with the pitched battle in the ruins of Bremerton and the disastrous Battle of the Bridge…the awful smell of burned child-flesh…the hellish confrontation in the cursed Hall of Flayed Skin.  And now…after all of their trials…the latest indignation in a long, sordid line of indignations.

Sextus has shared Abigail’s warning with them…to leave…to stay away, along with the cryptic warning of ‘A year and a day’.  Had they listened?  Of course not!

After retreating just outside the accursed underground lair, they had reconstituted their strength and, urged on by Rowan’s own righteous indignation, plunged once more into the vile stronghold to find…

Nothing.

All evidence of their last visit had vanished.  No remains – living or undead – remained.  Cragen speculated that the stitched skin floor absorbed that which remained motionless for long and a quick experiment proved his guess true.  They had pressed on, determined to rescue the balance of the children and win free…undead guardians and necromancers be damned.  They should have heeded Abigail’s warnings.

A mocking note, attached by a severed finger-bone to a door deep within the complex chided their persistence.  Removal of the note triggered a fiendish trap and the walls and ceiling began to “weep” the viscous green liquid.  Their headlong flight, dodging rivulets, streams and then torrents of the deadly flow might have been an escape worthy of a legendary song, but the only member of the band capable of penning such a ballad - the diminutive Sextus Scipio - lay pale and cold…a finger’s breadth from death.

Cragen and Rosë, equally burned by the fiendish trap, slumped in their makeshift camp, snoring uneasily.  Somewhere during their retreat, Garrick’s revenant had disappeared, either swallowed by the ground or diverted by its own agenda.  Rowan, by luck or happenstance, had dodged the worst of it…coming away with but a dozen superficial burns.  The thin layer of new skin provided by a minor bit of Moradin’s blessing, channeled through Cragen, tore and began to weep anew as the ranger turned and pounded his scarred fist into the dirt in helpless frustration.

“Why”, he whispered, voice husky with anger, “does the Light allow such foul things to happen?  Corelian – I have asked for naught but your guiding hand – do you abandon me now?”

His pleas, carried by a soft westerly breeze that danced through the arroyo, floated off on wings of air.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: The Green, Green Fog of Home – Interlude*

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Session 27 (Part Two)*

This is one of those "Pull the Curtain Back" posts (as is the one to follow).  Something the PCs where never privy to.

*The Green, Green Fog of Home – Interlude I*_

Ages?

How long had it been?  He was tired…tired to his core…tired beyond his core.  How long had this been going on…the ebb and flow of the monstrous tide?  The tide was low now…naught but tidal pools and eddies…but he sensed waves building…just beyond the horizon…many waves…waves that would strike soon…and hard.  How much more did he have in him?  Even if the body agreed, would his spirit continue?

Whispered words caressed his ears.  He cocked his head and listened, as a small dog might in response to a curious sound.  He sighed heavily and rose from the small divan beside the reflecting pool.  Sensing their master’s movement, the finely made, enchanted silver songbirds that graced the golden branches of the trees overhanging the water stilled their low, melodic voices.

His tiny bare feet passed over polished marble with nary a sound, carrying his child-like form with effortless grace.  He entered the chamber with the crystalline roof and sat in a chair of exquisite, fluted glass with practiced ease.  He leaned back, face upwards, peering through the translucent ceiling into the cloudless night. Unblemished, his face was a mask of undefined and indefinable youth.  Only the eyes…deep pools of unfathomable wisdom, hope and sorrow…bespoke anything greater than the innocence of a child.

His breath and heartbeat slowed as his mind quickened.  Soon, both were at opposite ends of an impossible spectrum…his chest rose and fell but once every five turns of the minute-glass while his mind whirled with impossible speed, rapidly sorting, analyzing and discarding portents, plans and possibilities.  On the very edge of his consciousness, hidden behind a faint star and a whisper beyond realization, crouched a hungry shadow, waiting._

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: The Green, Green Grass of Home – Interlude II*

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, I'd guess I know what babe we're talking about here.




Oh...believe me...it isn't what you think !  Although he probably wishes it was !

~ OO


----------



## Lela

Enter the rising action.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

You think we're satisfied with preludes and interludes? We don't want "pre"s and "inter"s, give us a full-blooded "lude" !!    

Seriously, nice to see the story continuing. Now Rel has wrapped his story up there's extra pressure on you, y'know.


----------



## Rel

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Now Rel has wrapped his story up there's extra pressure on you, y'know.




Yeah, what he said.

I'm taking a few minutes out of my vacation to use a friend's laptop and clear out the spam from my inbox.  Nice to see some FG updates as a bonus. 

I'll nag you some more when I get home from the beach.


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Enter the rising action.




Almost...done...with...next...update...

!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> You think we're satisfied with preludes and interludes? We don't want "pre"s and "inter"s, give us a full-blooded "lude" !!
> 
> Seriously, nice to see the story continuing. Now Rel has wrapped his story up there's extra pressure on you, y'know.




HO-HB,

Hey...careful there...you are messin' with my "Innermuse" !

Yeah...Damn that Rel...he finishes his SH and runs off on vacation...leaving my cheese swingin' in the wind.  And don't even get me started on Henry...what the heck happened to him?  He gets right to the brink of finishing up and disappears...bleah !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Yeah, what he said.
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes out of my vacation to use a friend's laptop and clear out the spam from my inbox.  Nice to see some FG updates as a bonus.
> 
> I'll nag you some more when I get home from the beach.




Careful, my Jedi mind powers might have a big shark swim by for a Rel-snack (tm).

~ OO


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Almost...done...with...next...update...
> 
> !
> 
> ~ OO



 I do believe in Old One.  I do believe in Old One.  I do believe in Old One.  I do believe in Old One.


----------



## Old One

*Session 27 (Part Three)*

*The Green, Green Fog of Home – Interlude II*_

Light.  Life-force.  Hope.  Sorrow.  Death.  Prophecy.  Tangents.  Consequence.  Circumstance.  Chance.  Fate.  Success.  Failure.

Thoughts and possibilities, reflected as tiny motes of nearly invisible light, swirled around the crystalline roof, fueled by gentle starlight.  Portents of doom, faceless and soul-less, danced around the periphery, cackling soundlessly. 

His mind expanded, reaching out to touch the trinkets of ten lifetimes of labor…to listen to their memories…both distant and immediate.  Experiences, great and mundane, were cataloged with practiced ease and then scattered and re-assembled for different perspective and aspect.

Plans of five lifetimes were thwarted, slain and revived and then combined and recombined with other paths and contingencies.  Proven truths were shattered and proven lies made fact.  Barriers were constructed, deconstructed and constructed anew, like shifting walls of a sentient maze.

Thunderheads of imminent doom grew, lashing out with lightening tongues of despair.  A profound grief threatened to overwhelm his purpose, but he stilled his doubt with a fleeting command…a spear of steel that raced through his mind in one one-hundredth of one one-thousandth of a grain.  A self-deprecating flash of irony followed close on the heels of the spear.

‘Once more into the breach.’

Decisions – irrevocable with unintended and unforeseen tangential repercussions – were made with finality.

His respiration rate slowly increased as his whirling mind slowed.  A sheen of perspiration wet his flawless brow.  He departed the chamber with purpose, allowing the cool night air to dry the sweat.

A quarter turn of the hourglass later, he stood in the center of his Arcaneum…a wiggling worm of self-doubt staying his hand.  Before him loomed an ornate green taper etched with runes and symbols of gold filigree.  The taper pulsed with latent potency.  

The face of his mentor flashed before him, framed by the Greenwood of Chrysilium, calmed his shaking hand.  He squared his childish shoulders and lit the taper.

A thousand leagues away, in a basalt tomb amidst fetishes and wards of immense power, something twitched in response to altered possibilities.  The vast machinery of ancient prophecy – dusty, rusty and long forgotten – shuddered and groaned.  Wheels within wheels within wheels.

The invisible shadow smiled._

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: The Green, Green Fog of Home – Interlude III*

~ OO


----------



## Lela

Wow, I have no idea what's going on.

  Still, it's one of the best train of thought pieces I've read.


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Still, it's one of the best train of thought pieces I've read.




Thanks, I think ...

Bear with me for a bit more...I am clearing out some "behind the scenes" issues to make what happens to the party next make a bit more sense.

More to follow soon...

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Oh sure!  I go and awaken an ancient, slumbering evil in my Story Hour and then WHAT do we find here?!

Leave it to Old One to steal all my great ideas...

This post has been halted by the Irony Police.  Please move along.  There is nothing more to see here.  Thank you for your cooperation citizens!


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Oh sure!  I go and awaken an ancient, slumbering evil in my Story Hour and then WHAT do we find here?!
> 
> Leave it to Old One to steal all my great ideas...
> 
> This post has been halted by the Irony Police.  Please move along.  There is nothing more to see here.  Thank you for your cooperation citizens!




Yeah, but *MY* evil can beat up your evil...so nah, nah, nah, nah, nahhhhhh !

I see you were, uh, productive on your vacation...what's with the new hairdoo?  Are you guys starting a retro punk band or what ?

~ OO

PS - Rel looks really cute with a mohawk!


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Yeah, but *MY* evil can beat up your evil...so nah, nah, nah, nah, nahhhhhh !
> 
> I see you were, uh, productive on your vacation...what's with the new hairdoo?  Are you guys starting a retro punk band or what ?
> 
> ~ OO
> 
> PS - Rel looks really cute with a mohawk!




I didn't keep the mohawk for more than a day.  It was fun and kind of funny watching all the weird looks I got at the beach but I knew I'd be shaving it off and didn't want to come home with a "skunk-like" tan line down the middle of my head.  I've now got the "buzz cut".

Mainly I was just ready for a bit of a change of haircut since I've more or less worn my hair the same way since I got married (before that I had LONG hair that was halfway down my back).  The new do is kind of fun (I can't keep my hands off of it) and very low maintenance.  The funny thing is that I asked Samantha how she liked it and she said, "I liked it when you had that one stripe of hair in the middle of your head.  I want you to get it cut like that again."


----------



## Old One

*The Green, Green Fog of Home – Interlude III*_

Pale.  Translucent.  Green.

The faintest tinge of shimmering green, like the gossamer veil of the loveliest courtesan, crept across Seluna’s visage, dancing across the Dragon’s Tail range against a stiffening nor’ westerly wind.  It snaked northward, over sad ruins and empty fields.

A great, dead metropolis loomed on the horizon, impotent in the wane moonlight.  The tendrils paused for a moment, a league or two short of the shattered city and swayed to and fro…sensing, smelling, seeking.

It gathered on itself like a building thunderhead - roiling and spasmodic – before cascading down towards an unremarkable arroyo, indistinguishable from the scores that cut the weathered ridge above the stillness of the town.

As the leading edge of the cloud rolled over the upper ledge of the steep-sided canyon, the Earth-Mother caught her breath.  A silent, yet impossibly loud tearing sound echoed through the very core of reality.  Angels and demons caught their collective breath as the great curtain of Time shuddered, shredded and reformed in the barest instant of time. 

Somewhere in the darkness, a small, seemingly insignificant shadow twisted and turned, reeling in agony.  Somehow, riding the momentary rent, it managed to slip its bonds and burst into the cool night air.  Hooded yellow eyes blazed momentarily, and then narrowed.

Hunger.  The gnawing madness of a thousand empty stomachs drove it westward…towards food.

A single tear rolled down the man-child’s perfect features, followed by an almost inaudible whisper.

“May the Light forgive me if I am wrong.”_

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 27 (Part Four) – The Green, Green Fog of Home*

~ PS - Last of the funky stuff...real update pending !


----------



## Old One

*Session 27 (Part Five)*

*The Green, Green Fog of Home*

The ranger _sensed_ it…crouching above him like a great forest panther, waiting to pounce.  The Old Man’s sword whispered from its sheath as he forced his aching body upright and turned toward the threat in one semi-fluid motion.  Green vapors - like magician-tinged fog – were flowing over the lip of the arroyo and cascading toward the tattered band.

A _pugio_ of panic knifed into Rowan’s brain, threatening to unman him and send him fleeing, as his first thought was of the horrible, acidic green slime.  Discipline and rationale suppressed his fear as the mist filtered through the moonlight.  The color was a deep, verdant green…many shades darker than the sickly muck.  It was almost…calming.

He shook himself from a momentary stupor and booted Cragen in the torso.

“Up and to arms!  Some sorcery is at work here.”

The dwarf might as well have been stone, save that he rolled from one side to the other before continuing his deep snores.  Cursing like a sailor from the Oar docks, Rowan had better luck with Rosë.  The young Brigante was already rolling to a crouch when the ranger reached him.

“We are under some kind of magical attack, I think…get Sextus and get him out of this draw.”

The barbarian reached down and effortlessly slung the badly injured bard over his shoulder.  The flowing emerald fog, now ankle-deep in the arroyo, washed over his bare hands as he did.  A curious lethargy immediately began to overwhelm Rosë’s senses.  He took one step out of the small canyon, followed by another, much slower step.  There was not a third.  A heartbeat later, the Brigante warrior stood immobile, Sextus forgotten in his arms, mesmerized by the swirling vapors.

The level of the fog was rapidly rising and Cragen was almost completely inundated by the time Rowan managed to rouse him.  The dwarf struggled to his feet.  Rowan was gesturing at him…mouthing words and moving his hands in wide, slow arcs.

“M…u…s…t…g…e…t…o…u…t…”

The ranger stopped in mid-sentence, conquered by the encroaching fog and stood, slack-jawed and silent.
Cragen could feel the mist pulling on him…whispering…calling…

_‘Just give in…surrender…let go,’_ it whispered in his head.

He gritted his teeth and shook his head, sweeping the cobwebs aside.  Thinking quickly, he held his breath and ripped a length of stout rope from his pack.  He looped it around Rowan, clamped his teeth around the other end, turned and charged toward the steep side of the arroyo.

He hit the wall and exploded upwards, stubby fingers digging into the hard-packed dirt and rocks.  Handfuls of sod and fingernails flew off with wild abandon as he desperately clawed his way upwards.  One bloody hand and then another emerged from the crevice, seeking purchase on the rocky ground.

Below him, a thickening column of deep green mist swirled upward and corkscrewed around his legs and then his torso, gently pulling him back.  He called on aeons of dwarven fortitude and willed his body higher.  One elbow dug in, and then another.  He gritted his teeth and nearly bit through his tongue.

“Just another pace…just one more pace and I am clear,” he growled, spitting blood and foam past the teeth-clenched hemp.  A tendril of mist wafted up and encircled his head like a translucent green crown.

_‘There is no need to fight…just let go…and find peace.’_

This time the tug was less gentle…more insistent…more demanding.  

Cragen refused.

He continued to drag himself upwards…onwards.

He sensed the mist’s amused disapproval and felt it tighten its grip.  He heaved one more time, attempting to serge over the top.  Instead, he found himself being dragged inexorably back into the ravine…the emerald fog filled ravine.

He screamed silently as his clawed hands left deep furrows in the earth, along with ten minute trails of dwarven blood.  The mist smiled.

_*To Be Continued…*_

*Next: Session 27 (Part Six) – Rude Awakenings*

~ OO


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Made me think of horror games here.  Cool.

GW


----------



## Lela

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Made me think of horror games here.  Cool.
> 
> GW



 I second the thought.  Very creepy.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Yup, creepy goodness.   

... and I'm looking forward to finding out what the **** those interludes are all about !!


----------



## Rel

Well this just doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Made me think of horror games here.  Cool.
> 
> GW




GW -

I recall the players thinking the same thing !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Lela said:
			
		

> I second the thought.  Very creepy.




<whistles and tries to look innocent>

~ OO


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> ... and I'm looking forward to finding out what the **** those interludes are all about !!




Hmmm...it might be a bit longer for that !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Well this just doesn't sound good at all.





Hehe...darn, what a shame !

~ OO

PS - Can you confirm that the next NCGD is 9/10?  I am trying to line up a trip...


----------



## Tortoise

Just a quick reminder of the hints posted oh-so-long-ago.

You're now beginning to see some of them come to pass.

1. The color green is both bad and good, and there's no place like home.

2. Never rush off to Oar when what you seek is right in your own back yard, unless someone who can't speak might have something to say about it.

3. If you plan to pay for services in alcohol make sure the hireling works for ale.

4. Back in the beginning Rowan decided that he could really benefit from having a source for featherfall.

5. Jumping out of a 20' high tree while sober can draw stares. Fortunately it doesn't produce a second scar on one's forehead.

6. There's nothing like having a church official chronicle your party's adventures. Maybe we can retire from the publishing royalties.

7. By the hair of his chinny chin chin.

8. Great Tomes Of Evil Wisdom And Prophecy should include pocket calendars.

9. Easy come easy go, but carry the blood thirsty, greedy bastard with you.

10. They call him "Kicking Stone".

11. Taverns in small frontier towns are not open 24/7.

12. There's treasure there ... somewhere ... so I've been told ... when do we leave?

13. Rowan owes Rose 1,000 dinaari. For this he might have to give up his first born ... heck with his history the child will probably have been sired by Rose anyway!

14. Hungry Kobolds "those Emorian horses taste great, but an hour later you're hungry again."

15. A son looks up to his father for a change.

16. "Someone's been making bacon in this camp and it wasn't Quintus and Drusilla!" - quoth the bard.

17. If Quintus knew how easy it could be to remove Braithwaite from the picture ... 

18. A bird in the hand ...

19. Wake them up? Ok, I'll kiss her, but one of you gets to kiss him.

20. Two weeks, two seasons, give or take a bad omen.

Remind yourselves to come back to this once in a while to see what this all meant.


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - Can you confirm that the next NCGD is 9/10?  I am trying to line up a trip...




It is indeed.  I guess that means I need to pop over to General and start up a thread!


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> It is indeed.  I guess that means I need to pop over to General and start up a thread!




I think you are correct, sir!

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Just a quick reminder of the hints posted oh-so-long-ago.
> 
> You're now beginning to see some of them come to pass.
> 
> 1. The color green is both bad and good, and there's no place like home.
> 
> 2. Never rush off to Oar when what you seek is right in your own back yard, unless someone who can't speak might have something to say about it.
> 
> 3. If you plan to pay for services in alcohol make sure the hireling works for ale.
> 
> 4. Back in the beginning Rowan decided that he could really benefit from having a source for featherfall.
> 
> 5. Jumping out of a 20' high tree while sober can draw stares. Fortunately it doesn't produce a second scar on one's forehead.
> 
> 6. There's nothing like having a church official chronicle your party's adventures. Maybe we can retire from the publishing royalties.
> 
> 7. By the hair of his chinny chin chin.
> 
> 8. Great Tomes Of Evil Wisdom And Prophecy should include pocket calendars.
> 
> 9. Easy come easy go, but carry the blood thirsty, greedy bastard with you.
> 
> 10. They call him "Kicking Stone".
> 
> 11. Taverns in small frontier towns are not open 24/7.
> 
> 12. There's treasure there ... somewhere ... so I've been told ... when do we leave?
> 
> 13. Rowan owes Rose 1,000 dinaari. For this he might have to give up his first born ... heck with his history the child will probably have been sired by Rose anyway!
> 
> 14. Hungry Kobolds "those Emorian horses taste great, but an hour later you're hungry again."
> 
> 15. A son looks up to his father for a change.
> 
> 16. "Someone's been making bacon in this camp and it wasn't Quintus and Drusilla!" - quoth the bard.
> 
> 17. If Quintus knew how easy it could be to remove Braithwaite from the picture ...
> 
> 18. A bird in the hand ...
> 
> 19. Wake them up? Ok, I'll kiss her, but one of you gets to kiss him.
> 
> 20. Two weeks, two seasons, give or take a bad omen.
> 
> Remind yourselves to come back to this once in a while to see what this all meant.




WOOT!

Tortoise, great to see you here!  I just shot you an e-mail...any help is greatly appreciated !

~ OO


----------



## Old One

*Session 27 (Part Five)*

*Rude Awakenings*


Crickets.
Their soft song rose and fell among the rustling leaves of swaying branches.  Sextus tried to shake the cobwebs from his aching head, but the soft loam that cushioned his body.  Thrice he attempted to sit up and thrice the comfort of the moss-cushioned earth thwarted his efforts.  His fourth attempt was successful, although he swayed dangerously and almost toppled over from a rush of vertigo.

A gossamer wisp of emerald mist disappeared into the ground as Sextus blinked rapidly, trying – unsuccessfully – to focus.  He forced his disoriented and jumbled thoughts into his favorite marching tune, calming his mind and enabling rational thought.  He glanced around the small glade he was sitting in, taking in the sights and sounds.

A vague sense of familiarity tugged at him, but signs of destruction overwhelmed the feeling.  Uprooted trees, fallen branches and denuded bushes were mixed everywhere in a crazy tangle.  A large stone graced the center of the clearing, a faint wisp of smoke rising from the center amidst so kind of green coating.

Curiosity tugged at the bard.  He stood slowly and picked his way over to the rock, stepping over the prostrate forms of his companions without really seeing them.  The coating on the rock proved to be the remains of a huge candle, swirled emerald wax shot through with melted gold filigree.

The younger Scipio didn’t need the spell to tell him the taper was magical, but he cast it anyway.  The top of the rock flared with a reflection of power so enormous it actually knocked the bard down.  He rolled to his knees and continued to focus on the emanation.  The reading was incredible…far beyond anything he had ever experienced…far beyond anything he had ever heard of…save for the stories of mighty magic from the Shadow Wars.

He felt, rather than saw, the others stirring around him, while maintaining his concentration.

“What in Moradin’s name is that?”

Sextus didn’t answer the dwarf’s query, but remained motionless in rapt attention.

Rowan looked around, quickly cataloging their surroundings and unconsciously comparing them to the dozens of camps he had scouted and established during their journeys.  He noted rocks, trees, scrub brush and birds.

Birds?

They hadn’t seen any birds in a month…not since before they emerged from the ruins of Bremerton to begin their ill-fated trek to the shattered city of Lords.  A flitting thrust and gnarled oak riveted his attention and he gasped, clutching his temples.

“No,” he breathed softly, “it isn’t possible.”
The ranger took a fold of skin from his scarred arm firmly between his thumb and forefinger and twisted.  Hard.  He winced at the pain, but was convinced of his wakefulness, if not his sanity.

Cragen cried out and stumbled backwards before tripping over a fallen tree limb and crashing heavily to the ground.  A stream of dwarvish expletives chased each other from the dwarf’s mouth.  He had invoked a detection orison from Moradin and the resulting surge from the rock physically knocked him back.  Rosë bent to help the blustering cleric to his feet.

The dwarf noted the hair on the Brigante’s arm was standing on end.

Sextus finished his scan and slumped to one knee, beads of sweat on his forehead.  He rounded on his companions in wonder.

“Never have I seen anything of the like…it must be something out of legend.”

Cragen nodded in agreement and started to speak, but Rowan interrupted him.

“Don’t you recognize where we are?”

The others looked at him curiously and shook their heads, although the ranger noted a spark of recognition flare in Rosë’s eye.

“This is the glade we camped in on the eve of the great storm…prior to our return to Glynden…on the way home from Oar.  I remember that oak tree and listen…do you hear that?  Birds and crickets…how long has it been since we have heard wildlife?”

Sextus looked at him in mute disbelief for a long moment and then his eyes flew wide as he noted something behind the ranger.  Rowan had to leap aside to avoid being run down by the charging bard.

The younger Scipio dropped to his knees and reached over a large, toppled maple for something on the other side.

“Brother!”

Rowan pinched himself again, but the vision didn’t waver.  There, just beyond the tree trunk, lay the prone bodies of Quintus and Drusilla.  

Rowan, Cragen and Rosë exchanged looks of amazement and Sextus’s soft weeping rose above the cricket’s song.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 27 (Part Six) - Far More Questions than Answers*

~ OO


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Well, that was unexpected.

GW


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> *Next: Session 27 (Part Six) - Far More Questions than Answers*
> 
> ~ OO




Not bloody much to look forward to next time then, is there?!


----------



## Tortoise

Phil,

Best to contact me by phone for now. I'm without a regular email service for the time being. I ditched my broadband and have decided to go without for a while.

If you lack my cell phone number, say so here and I'll try reaching you by phone.

Jim


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Old One said:
			
		

> Hmmm...it might be a bit longer for that !




Don't worry, I think I've sussed out enough of your DMing (and story writing) style to realise that any explanation might be a while down the track.  

And this ..



> Next: Session 27 (Part Six) - Far More Questions than Answers




just proves my point.   

Great stuff, as ever, OO. Keep it coming.


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Well, that was unexpected.
> 
> GW




GW,

Hehe...I recall the players saying about the same thing, but with a bit more emphasis .

~ OO


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Not bloody much to look forward to next time then, is there?!




Hey...careful there...

Don't make me come down to NC and shave your head.  Oh.  Wait...you already did that.

~ OO


----------



## Old One

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I think I've sussed out enough of your DMing (and story writing) style to realise that any explanation might be a while down the track.
> 
> And this ..
> 
> just proves my point.
> 
> Great stuff, as ever, OO. Keep it coming.




Hah!  Yeah...my favorite way to describe this campaign is "wheels within wheels within wheels."  Just when the PCs think they have something figured out...something else rears its ugly head.

The one (valid) complaint that I received from the players is that things never slowed down...that they felt they could never catch their collective breaths...so I have tried a couple of times to "downshift" the campaign into a lower gear.

Unfortunately, I am not sure I succeeded !

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> The one (valid) complaint that I received from the players is that things never slowed down...that they felt they could never catch their collective breaths...so I have tried a couple of times to "downshift" the campaign into a lower gear.




I'm guilty of this as well.  The entire second half of my Faded Glory campaign was "full speed ahead and damn the torpedos!"  The PC's were always on task (at least) or putting out fires.  This time around (in the Eberron campaign I'm currently running), I've moved to a more episodic pace where there are brief periods of intense action followed by 1-4 weeks of downtime during which the PC's can take care of other business and events in the world can unfold.

It isn't just the players who feel like they get a breather.  I'm actually able to convey a better sense of the world by virtue of various holidays and anniversaries passing by instead of the party advancing 10 levels over the course of 6 months.


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm guilty of this as well.  The entire second half of my Faded Glory campaign was "full speed ahead and damn the torpedos!"  The PC's were always on task (at least) or putting out fires.




Hmmm...maybe it is just something about Faded Glory !  That is definitely something I plan to adjust when the campaign picks up again...slowing down the frenetic pace.

~ OO


----------



## Baron Opal

Wow, that took me a month of sporadic reading, but I finally made it. This is a great campaign, Old One. It realy seems that your players are having a great time.

When the web page of your homebrew comes up let us know. I'm looking forward to that as well.

After reading Rel's storyhour, I notice his continual reccomendation of this one, and I'm glad I checked it out.

I've just re-started my homebrew campaign after a three-month hiatus, and we only play once every two weeks, if that. I can appreciate how frustrating it can be to have all of these great ideas knocking aboutin your head, impatient for the players to come across them.

Baron Opal


----------



## Old One

Baron Opal said:
			
		

> Wow, that took me a month of sporadic reading, but I finally made it. This is a great campaign, Old One. It realy seems that your players are having a great time.
> 
> When the web page of your homebrew comes up let us know. I'm looking forward to that as well.
> 
> After reading Rel's storyhour, I notice his continual reccomendation of this one, and I'm glad I checked it out.
> 
> I've just re-started my homebrew campaign after a three-month hiatus, and we only play once every two weeks, if that. I can appreciate how frustrating it can be to have all of these great ideas knocking aboutin your head, impatient for the players to come across them.
> 
> Baron Opal




Good Baron,

Thanks for stopping by...and thanks for wading through all those posts!  I have 2 busy travel weeks coming up, but hope to get some more updated soon.

~ OO


----------



## Darklone

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm guilty of this as well.  The entire second half of my Faded Glory campaign was "full speed ahead and damn the torpedos!"  The PC's were always on task (at least) or putting out fires.



Way to go. Give players time to relax and they start fighting each other


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Hmmm...maybe it is just something about Faded Glory !  That is definitely something I plan to adjust when the campaign picks up again...slowing down the frenetic pace.
> 
> ~ OO



 Nah, I do it too.  Rel, any hints on how you got around it?


----------



## Old One

*Has it been 6 weeks?*

Damn!

I can't believe it has been 6 weeks since I updated...I need to get off my duff and make that happen...especially since I have "big travel" looming on the horizon...Minneapolis, St. Louis, Italy (did I say Italy??? ), Charleston, Norfolk, West Point (Ny), Ft. Knox (KY) and Wilmington (NC) all in the next 2 months.

I am also busily training for the Army 10-miler Run on 10/2 (that's right...10 miles...if my old, broken down 43-year old body can make it that far !

Hopefully, an update is in the offing soon....!

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Lela said:
			
		

> Nah, I do it too.  Rel, any hints on how you got around it?




I never managed to slow things down in my FG campaign.  They got a couple days off near the buzzer to ID the horde of magic items they scored from the Shadow Dragon before it was off to fight a godling.

In my current campaign (Sharn based Eberron that has now moved to Xen'Drik) I made things more compartmentalized and episodic.  They would undertake a specific "adventure" for 2-4 game nights and then I'd have 2-3 weeks of time pass wherein they could undertake other pursuits before things gelled again for another adventure.  This let them work their individual goals without having to take a lot of time away from the main event for it and also let me progress events in the background of the campaign.

Most of the stuff the players did during that time was handled via e-mail.  And I would crank out a front page of the Sharn newspaper as a way to showcase the big events of the world and city for that time period.

However, after the TPK they suffered in the way to Xen'Drik, things have started to revert to my old style again.  The current party is very action focused and they suck at social skills (aside from the Gnome Sorcerer the highest Cha in the party is 8) so the less they talk to people the better.  And they have now ventured into dangerous territory so that there is little opportunity for rest and downtime.  I'm going to have to see if I can find a way to insert some anyway, but this group needs it a lot less than the previous batch of characters did.


----------



## Old One

Two months+ and no update?

Who is the slack-a$$ author of this SH?

Me?  Oh...nevermind !

Hey gang...just a quick update on OO happenings (not that anyone cares ):

(1) The original *Faded Glory* campaign is on long-term hiatus...my current work/travel/family schedule does not allow me to do proper justice for a regular TT game (that's the bad news).

(2) There is still ~ 10 session worth of action left to catch-up on...and life slows down a bit after Thanksgiving, so I hope to have some writing time then.  This means there is actually some FG goodness left out there.

(3) I am getting a bit of a gaming fix with Wulf's GT *Slavelords of Cydonia* PbP and Ragboy's upcoming *GT: Hyboria* PbP...

(4) I am working on a NWN version of *Faded Glory*  for my old Charlotte-based gaming group...gives me something to do on all those long airline flights !

Hope everyone is well...watch this space for more posts in the not too distant future.

~ OO

PS - Henry...finish your *Faded Glory* SH, slacker!


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> (4) I am working on a NWN version of *Faded Glory*  for my old Charlotte-based gaming group...gives me something to do on all those long airline flights !




I'll have some of that too, please!

As an interesting coincidence, Lazarius and I were chatting on Friday as we played some NWN about trying to finish the Glynden mod that we started a couple years ago.  It is close to done and we need to try and reap the rewards from all our efforts.  I'll trade with ya!


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll have some of that too, please!
> 
> As an interesting coincidence, Lazarius and I were chatting on Friday as we played some NWN about trying to finish the Glynden mod that we started a couple years ago.  It is close to done and we need to try and reap the rewards from all our efforts.  I'll trade with ya!




You're on...although you will probably be giving better than you get, initially !

I have a bunch of areas mapped out at the macro level and have swiped a bunch of others, but I still need to do the fine detail work.

~ OO


----------



## Richard Rawen

*A 'Finally Caught Up!' Bump*

After immensely enjoying Rel's FG sh (and it's constant nods to OO for the setting) I decided to wander in and sample the waters...
A Month later I can honestly say Thank You to Rel for the nudge(s) and
WOW
to Old One for a great story and lots of fun mind bending twists.
The comment about the mirror-image game is really true, after the adventures in the Northlands I found myself really enjoying this 'other' FG setting. It is almost as if you two had planned to explore this world for us by dividing the setting between you! (Yes, I know it is Old One's setting, Rel never passed an opportunity to credit OO, but by chance I read Rel's take first...)

Well... I'm Anxiously awaiting our heroes reaction to these latest developments in their out-of-control world. Continued kudos for a well wrought world!

Blessings,
Richard
M < > <


----------



## Old One

Richard Rawen said:
			
		

> After immensely enjoying Rel's FG sh (and it's constant nods to OO for the setting) I decided to wander in and sample the waters...
> A Month later I can honestly say Thank You to Rel for the nudge(s) and
> WOW
> to Old One for a great story and lots of fun mind bending twists.
> The comment about the mirror-image game is really true, after the adventures in the Northlands I found myself really enjoying this 'other' FG setting. It is almost as if you two had planned to explore this world for us by dividing the setting between you! (Yes, I know it is Old One's setting, Rel never passed an opportunity to credit OO, but by chance I read Rel's take first...)
> 
> Well... I'm Anxiously awaiting our heroes reaction to these latest developments in their out-of-control world. Continued kudos for a well wrought world!
> 
> Blessings,
> Richard
> M < > <




Richard,

Thanks much for your kind words!  I appreciate you taking the time to read through everything...I know it is a bit daunting these days 

Glad you enjoyed and here is to future installments (once I get my head out of you-know-where ).

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Does anybody else here feel all warm and fuzzy inside?     I mean except for Old One of course because there's no way he could feel good about the incredibly interesting world he's crafted and shared since he hasn't posted an update in a dog's age.


----------



## Old One

Rel said:
			
		

> Does anybody else here feel all warm and fuzzy inside?     I mean except for Old One of course because there's no way he could feel good about the incredibly interesting world he's crafted and shared since he hasn't posted an update in a dog's age.




Careful, Skippy...I know where you live !

BTW, I am contemplating how to kill you...er...your PC...for the next NC Game Day ...

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> BTW, I am contemplating how to kill you...er...your PC...for the next NC Game Day ...




Bring it.


----------



## Richard Rawen

Old One said:
			
		

> Careful, Skippy...I know where you live !
> 
> BTW, I am contemplating how to kill you...er...your PC...for the next NC Game Day ...
> 
> ~ OO






			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Bring it.




Can't you just Feel the Love!?   

btw OO, as a father of four kids & small business owner I comiserate with your lack of time... I have endured and rejoiced at the strain of raising these little monsters, 2 of each specie, one of each specie now having attained that joyful tragedy known as teenager, the last two being twins approaching 11.
Your comments reminded me of their swaddling years and I spoke with my kids about "back in the day" this weekend.  I reminisced about having my 6'4" son wrapped tightly (burrito baby!) and pressed to my chest to keep him warm and let me get some sleep while he wide-eyed looked at my beard and sucked his fist till he dropped into slumber - lulled by my heartbeat and saving us from his ear piercing complaints.

My gaming group finally relented in teasing me about having spit-up cloths draped accross my shoulder (sometimes Both shoulders with the twins!). I remember one session where the tension of many perilous encounters was coming to a head and then, amazingly, they overcame the odds, survived the BBEG and emerged victorious!!!... yet because my youngest daughter Finally snoozed in my lap they were limited to gently high-five and quietly 'huzzah' and eventually went outside (in the rain) to whoop and holler   
Annnnyways, good times   
This weekend also marked the fourth session of our first family adventure, which has been really kinda fun to watch the interaction     I am struggling with notes from my "big kids night" as the lure of SH writer calls me... but maybe my kids adventures would present a more entertaining story? 
Well, I just wanted to wish you and yours God's Blessings as you come to your second Christmas season with Lilly & Alex, may you and Mrs. OO find as much joy in the little people in your life as I have in mine!

Blessings,
Richard
M < > <


----------



## Darklone

NWN mods where ?


----------



## Shadow at the Edge

Richard Rawen said:
			
		

> Can't you just Feel the Love!?
> 
> btw OO, as a father of four kids & small business owner I comiserate with your lack of time... I have endured and rejoiced at the strain of raising these little monsters, 2 of each specie, one of each specie now having attained that joyful tragedy known as teenager, the last two being twins approaching 11.
> Your comments reminded me of their swaddling years and I spoke with my kids about "back in the day" this weekend.  I reminisced about having my 6'4" son wrapped tightly (burrito baby!) and pressed to my chest to keep him warm and let me get some sleep while he wide-eyed looked at my beard and sucked his fist till he dropped into slumber - lulled by my heartbeat and saving us from his ear piercing complaints.
> 
> My gaming group finally relented in teasing me about having spit-up cloths draped accross my shoulder (sometimes Both shoulders with the twins!). I remember one session where the tension of many perilous encounters was coming to a head and then, amazingly, they overcame the odds, survived the BBEG and emerged victorious!!!... yet because my youngest daughter Finally snoozed in my lap they were limited to gently high-five and quietly 'huzzah' and eventually went outside (in the rain) to whoop and holler
> Annnnyways, good times
> This weekend also marked the fourth session of our first family adventure, which has been really kinda fun to watch the interaction     I am struggling with notes from my "big kids night" as the lure of SH writer calls me... but maybe my kids adventures would present a more entertaining story?
> Well, I just wanted to wish you and yours God's Blessings as you come to your second Christmas season with Lilly & Alex, may you and Mrs. OO find as much joy in the little people in your life as I have in mine!
> 
> Blessings,
> Richard
> M < > <






Quiet 'huzzah's' and high fives.....funny, but what a cruel situation to be in!

Surely the number of time the kids have been noisy when you wanted quiet gives you this perfect opportunity for revenge?

How many parents get to keep their kids awake at night?


----------



## Richard Rawen

*heh heh... just wait*

"
Surely the number of time the kids have been noisy when you wanted quiet gives you this perfect opportunity for revenge?

How many parents get to keep their kids awake at night? 
"

how many parents indeed... yet, two things to remember:
One, grown men have stopped a brawl because someone told them a baby was sleeping, I've seen it... you can never underestimate the power of the sleeping baby, nor can you understand the power until it is upon you . . .    

Two, when it takes HOURS to get a kid to sleep, and you KNOW that once they wake up they will take a long time to get Back To Sleep... a long time of crying and griping and requiring mucho attention... somehow you will do anything to Not Wake the Baby!

Trust me on this... until you have your own little bundle of diapers, erm, I mean Joy, just trust me.

Blessings,
Richard
M < > <

Oh, and this is my last baby post... I feel that we have hijacked this thread and all this talk of cute little people has scared away the heroes!


----------



## Rel

Richard Rawen said:
			
		

> Oh, and this is my last baby post... I feel that we have hijacked this thread and all this talk of cute little people has scared away the heroes!




I've got one left:  We never made any attempt to be quiet around our daughter when she was sleeping.  Playing the TV or stereo, vacuuming and having loud conversations were all common when she was a wee bairn.  As a result, she can sleep through anything and we never have to tiptoe around to avoid waking her.

I recommend it.


----------



## Richard Rawen

*Birthday Bump*

Yes, it is my Birthday, and for my present to you all, I hereby
BUMP
this thread back into activity - please?

In any case,
Blessings of Peace and a Merry Christmas to you all,
Richard
M < > <


----------



## Old One

Richard,

Thanks for the bump...Happy Birthday...Merry Christmas.  Maybe I can rummage up a FG VII update for a Xmas present !

~ OO


----------



## Rel

Old One said:
			
		

> Richard,
> 
> Thanks for the bump...Happy Birthday...Merry Christmas.  Maybe I can rummage up a FG VII update for a Xmas present !
> 
> ~ OO




Really!?  Man that would be the best Christmas ever!


Except for the year that I had an orgy with the swedish bikini team.  But this would be a close second, no doubt!


----------



## Richard Rawen

*Days late Merry Christmas Bump*

ahem...    
so it's lame and I'm late but it's still a bump for a good story


----------



## Old One

*BOOT*

Back up where I can see ya...

~ OO


----------



## Ruined

Yeah, now that I finally have returned and finished up with the SH as it is, you need to get back to writing Old One. I appreciate you going slow and all so I could catch up, but my slackness shouldn't hold you back anymore. Feel free to post those eight or nine installments you have prepped.   

Seriously, the writing is excellent. And the tactical situations throughout the campaign definitely have me impressed. It makes me look forward to my return to lower level games and using more intelligent warfare. Please keep up the good writing, even if it takes time.


----------



## Richard Rawen

Ruined said:
			
		

> . . . Please keep up the good writing, even if it takes time.




Here Here !


----------



## Old One

Richard and Ruiined...

Thanks much.  I think I have the last couple of installments saved on other media...

I will repost those and see if I can scare up a new post relatively soon.

~ OO


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> Richard and Ruiined...
> 
> Thanks much.  I think I have the last couple of installments saved on other media...
> 
> I will repost those and see if I can scare up a new post relatively soon.
> 
> ~ OO



 Masses shout, "We love you Old One!!" while one drunk frat guy in the back bellows "You're hot!  HicUP!"


----------



## Old One

*Session 27 (Part Six)*

Greetings All...

I guess one of the good things about not updating too often is that you don't loose much in catastrophic crashes!

This installment catches us up...

*Far More Questions than Answers*

Despite Cragen’s best mundane and magical work, efforts to revive the elder Scipio and Drusilla proved unsuccessful.  Both remained in an unresponsive, catatonic state.  After a brief conference, the remaining companions decided to make for Glynden with all haste.  Normally a 2-day march, they pressed on throughout the late summer day and into the night, using the northern lights and Cragen’s eyes to guide them onward.

The dark mass of Kyndalyn’s watch rose above them, shadowed in the moonlight.  The night was so clear the moonbeams even winked at them from the cloud crown of Dragonspire Mountain.  It was nigh on the third turn of the hourglass after midnight when they climbed the switchback trail to the gates of Glynden.  At first, the gate guard refused them admittance – even threatening to fire on them if they did not depart – until Rowan demanded they rouse Kyndalyn.  Although he knew the militia was only doing its job, the ranger was too damn tired for such foolishness.

The Abbey bells tolled the fifth hour as they finally passed through the gate, welcoming them home.

The next week was a whirlwind of happiness, sorrow, disbelief and confusion.  It was as if the last weeks of trial and turmoil had never happened.  No undead army had sacked Glynden…no children had been kidnapped…Father Thomas and Kyndalyn were hale and hearty…Marcus Tiro and Garrick lay undisturbed in the crypts…all seemed well.  

Yet they still had the Black Tome…and all of their memories.  The enormity of it all threatened to overwhelm Rowan, Röse, Cragen and Sextus.  The Emorians – Junior Tribune Mettalus and Bato – parted ways with the companions to carry out their diplomatic duties with troubled minds and heavy hearts.

They held numerous late night conclaves in the abbey library, working with Father Thomas to decipher the cryptic passages of the damnable book.  Cragen, Sextus and Rowan read and talked until their eyes ached and throats were parched most nights before retiring to Nan’s Tavern on most nights for a late night flagon.  

The condition of Quintus and Drusilla remained unchanged.  Even the considerable skills of Father Thomas failed to awaken them and queries to _Osirian_ on the nature and/or resolution of their ailments when unheeded.  The priest indicated that some powerful, but very subtle magic, ensorcelled them.  He made them as comfortable as possible in the Abbey Infirmary and checked on them regularly.

Cragen became quite the curiosity, with children double and triple-daring each other to touch the walking legend.  At first, the dwarf gruffly ordered them away, but eventually gave up to.  Röse and Rowan, grinning at their friend’s unease, hit upon a plan to charge folk a denarius per touch.

The Brigante howled, “We will be rich in no time!”

Cragen threatened death or worse if they tried to implement the plan.

Their first week back stretched into a second and then a third.  Skills were practiced and honed, equipment repaired and replaced while study continued on their tarnished relic.  An early north wind began to blow down over the Dragon’s Tail range, possibly heralding an early and long winter.

Finally, in their fourth week after returning to Glynden, Father Thomas invited them for dinner and discussion at the Abbey Rectory.  After a simple, but hearty meal accompanied by some tangy Apulian wine, Father Thomas began.

_“First, I want to thank all of you for the time and effort you have put in the last fortnight and more.  I know the work is tedious but is, as I believe and I am sure you do as well, terribly important.  Let us catalog what we know.

First, something amazing and nearly unheard of has happened to you.  While some might call your tale crazy…I know most of you well enough to believe otherwise.  I say almost unheard of, because some of what Sextus and I have uncovered hints at such an event occurring before in history.

What you have described is an immensely powerful mixture of arcane and priestly magic of a type not seen since the Shadow Wars.  A magic that alters the very reality of time…a magic that unravels past events…a magic that alters future possibilities.  The enormity of such a force is difficult for me to even get my mind around, yet we are presented with the very real possibility that someone…or something…has invoked just such an incantation, though to what end seems to be a mystery.”_

The priest pauses and sips his wind.

Cragen mumbles, _“Well…glad to hear we aren’t mad…”_

His counterpart smiles wearily and nods before continuing, _“Indeed, that is good news!  We have also learned that this magic, while inordinately powerful, is also very unstable, since ripping the fabric of time can have all manner of unforeseen and unintended consequences.  In fact, the only usage that we can ascribe with any certainty is just prior to the overthrow of the Shadowlord…and all indications are that the forces of Light invoked this magic.”_

Rowan interjected, _“Do we know who may have done so this time.”_

Father Thomas shook his head, _“I am afraid it is impossible to tell, but let us examine what we know.  First, the adherents of Ashai were traveling to their ruined stronghold for an unspeakable rite fueled by the sacrifice of innocents.  Second, your actions foiled this plot…or at least delayed it…if we can believe the warning to Sextus of  ‘a year and a day’.  Third, the usage of this incantation returned you to a time and place before any assault on Glynden while retaining knowledge of the threat…which can only be to our advantage.  Lastly, passages in the Black Tome seem to indicate a particular set of circumstances…of proper timing and preparation…will allow the adherents of Ashai to complete their damnable ritual which, I firmly believe, is the resurrection of that demoness!”

“Your interdiction seems to have prevented, or at least significantly delayed, the possibility of the ritual being successfully completed.  However, I believe the followers of Ashai will try again…although they will most likely steer clear of Glynden and seek another path to achieve their foul aim.  This buys us time…time for further research and further preparation.”_

Röse grunted, _“How much time?”_

The priest grimaced, _“Therein lies a significant quandary.  My study of the available material, with Sextus’s concurrence, is somewhere between three moons and a full year!”_

_“Nothing like locking it down,”_ whistled Rowan between his teeth.

Father Thomas nodded glumly, _“To make matters worse, I believe the underground complex you located is not the actual Temple of Ashai.  What you found is likely a false temple…easily found…but naught but a giant deathtrap.”_

Sextus nodded in agreement, remembering the searing pain of the acidic slime.

Cragen drained a mug of ale and scowled, _“Garn!  That’s not much to go on…what do we do now…twiddle our collective thumbs until that Abigail bitch rears her ugly head again?”_

_“I am unsure as to the best course of immediate action.  It seems we have some time to continue our research and gather additional facts.  Lords is no more than ten days away by horse, so we probably have two moons or more before our hand is forced, at the earliest.  I will continue my studies, with what help you can give me…and see what more we may uncover.”_

They continued to discuss nuances and possibilities well into the night before weariness and heavy sense of helplessness drove them to seek solitude one by one.  After they took their leave of Father Thomas, Cragen marched straight to Nan’s Tavern, ordered a hand keg of their stoutest ale and proceeded to drink himself into blissful oblivion.

Sextus pulled up a stool next to Quintus’s bed and took hold of his hand.  

_“I wish you were here, brother.  You would know what to do.”_

The bard sat quietly until the wee hours of the morning before falling asleep.

Röse paced about the town for several hours, restless as a caged forest panther.  Suddenly he stopped as an idea struck him like a thunderbolt.  He quickly made his way back to the Abbey and slipped past a sleeping acolyte into the Catacombs.  His skin crawled as he glided past moldering bones and the sickly sweet aroma of death.

He paused before the interment alcove of Garrick and took a deep breath.  With trembling hands, he violated the halfling’s resting place and retrieved the delicate dagger with the reddish jewel in its pommel.  The Brigante stared hard at the smoky jewel.  Somewhere, deep within the myriad of facets, something flashed and swirled.

Rowan needed solitude and open space.  He quietly slipped over the wall, easily avoiding the militia on duty and headed to his favorite copse of trees.  He spread out his bedroll and lay down, looking at the stars through a break in the tree.  He slept well that night…his best sleep in months…and dreamed of a treasure.

It was a treasure the Old Man had told him about once…‘something more valuable than gold’…that lay North and East of Glynden.  He saw a momentary flash of a beautiful glade that filled him with peace. 

He awoke with a start the next morning as a beam of sunlight washed over his face.  He thought he saw something out of the corner of his eye, but it was gone as soon as he turned his head.  Or was it?

There, fluttering in the gentle morning breeze was a bit of yarn, twigs and a tuft of animal fur.  A trail marker, just like the Old Man used to make.  Suddenly, filled with renewed purpose, the ranger grinned and set off for Glynden at a rapid pace.  He knew where _he_ was going next…

*[/I]To Be Continued…*[/I]

*Next: Session 28 (Part One) – Bridges, Bears and Babes, Oh My!*

More soon...

~ OO


----------



## Richard Rawen

Ahhhhhh

Ya know, and yes this may sound odd, but this is me, so odd is normal, anyways:
That was like the first course of a good meal.  The food was one that you've had before, not something untried, yet satisfying and full of good memories and tastiness.  Then of course you have the pleasant anticipation that there is more to come... more you _haven't_ had before... 

or maybe I'm just hungry before lunch? =)


----------



## Rel

Lela said:
			
		

> Masses shout, "We love you Old One!!" while one drunk frat guy in the back bellows "You're hot!  HicUP!"




FREEBIRD!!


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn

An update, yay ^_^

Thanks for sharing your group's story with us. Love it.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Old One said:
			
		

> *Far More Questions than Answers*




Good stuff, as always, Old One. Now, if you could get around to providing some of the answers, too ...    



> More soon...
> 
> ~ OO




I'm holding you to that.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

This was a re-posting of the last update right?  I seem to remember reading this at one point.  Thanks for posting it again.  Gotta love time travel. 

GW


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> This was a re-posting of the last update right?  I seem to remember reading this at one point.  Thanks for posting it again.  Gotta love time travel.
> 
> GW




G-ELM,

Sad, but true...I only had one post to catch up on !

~ OO


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Old One said:
			
		

> G-ELM,
> 
> Sad, but true...I only had one post to catch up on !
> 
> ~ OO




Umm, me too in mine, but I have good excuses really.   And I have some time again.  Problably why my posting here on enworld has increased.  The obligatory procrastination before writing.

GW


----------



## Richard Rawen

Did I miss a link to the next thread or some such ?

I was Really getting into this story, I hope OO is going to continue his fantastic story (and great post rate! )


----------



## Richard Rawen

*Bueller?*

Bueller?


----------



## Richard Rawen

*random incoherence brought on by sudden SH stoppage.*



			
				Richard Rawen said:
			
		

> Bueller?




Bah, editing doesn't Bump!

Hey OO, if I'm Hijacking your thread please feel free to post some SH and I promise I will keep my silliness to myself for a month!

 I wonder if he reads this thread anymore?... 

also, is he subject to idle threats?... 

also, . . .
skip that, I have no more also.


----------



## Tramp4life

The Cragen is alive and well and living in Las Vegas...Is the Old One still an RBDM?  Is Rose still bent on becomming a Monk even though he has only an 8 Wis?  Are the brothers Scipio and Dru alive and well...what will become of Faded Glory?

Alas, the world may never know...I'd like to think that Rose became a Chief of his own tribe.  Cragen found the Dwarves and his rightful place as King and Priest of his people.  The brothers settled down somewhere and founded a school of Magic while Sextus sung his grandchildren to sleep with our exaulted deeds...


----------



## Lela

Rose could start his own tribe easy.  He just needs to keep finding women and pumping out clanlets.  Sure it'll take some time before they're ready for a war but just potion their crying, poof, instant _fear_ spell.


----------



## Old One

Wow...

#9 on the "Most Replied To" list...

Of course, 1/2 of those replies are "bumps" asking for updates and the other 1/2 are lame excuses on why I can't update...

Hmmm...maybe I should update this !

*ducks and runs for cover*

~ OO


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Old One said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> #9 on the "Most Replied To" list...
> 
> Of course, 1/2 of those replies are "bumps" asking for updates and the other 1/2 are lame excuses on why I can't update...
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I should update this !
> 
> *ducks and runs for cover*
> 
> ~ OO




Not so fast.  *dusting off the E-mail notification*  Any chance of an update?  I might have to go read it all again.


----------



## Old One

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Not so fast.  *dusting off the E-mail notification*  Any chance of an update?  I might have to go read it all again.




At this exact moment...probably not.  We moved a few months ago and all of may gaming stuff (except my Grim Tales book, Mythic Heroes PDF and True Sorcery book) are buried in boxes.  I actually can probably reconstruct the next installment from memory, sense it was one of the funnier escapades of the campaign...but that requires a very precious commodity these days...time !

Still, having this unexpected bump gives me hope...  

~ OO


----------



## Lela

Old One said:
			
		

> At this exact moment...probably not.  We moved a few months ago and all of may gaming stuff (except my Grim Tales book, Mythic Heroes PDF and True Sorcery book) are buried in boxes.  I actually can probably reconstruct the next installment from memory, sense it was one of the funnier escapades of the campaign...but that requires a very precious commodity these days...time !
> 
> Still, having this unexpected bump gives me hope...
> 
> ~ OO




It's good to know the Old guy is human.  Like the rest of us, unpacking is not a priority.


----------

